# ★Vocaloid Discussion Thread★



## FireWall123 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi. This is a thread for Vocaloid fans to chit chat about anything Vocaloid...be it an MMD (MikuMikuDance) video, a PV, a song, or something else...this is the place!


For those of you who have no idea what Vocaloid is, it is a voice synthesizer program, with voice samples taken from real people. Every "voice" has a character to "represent" it. A notable Vocaloid song that you may have heard before is the song in "Nyan Cat". Which was sung by the UTAU Momone Momo produced by Daniwell-P.


(And no, it's not an Anime, or anything close.)


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vocaloid


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatsune_Miku


Thread Rules:
1. No trolling
2. No ponies
3. No non-Vocaloid material
4. UTAU fans are welcome too 
5. Be nice and respect others! 
6. Follow normal XDA rules


See post #3 for a random song. Also for some useful links ( updated whenever I get the chance )


Members List

Gold Members:
Android Pizza
FireWall123
lovehoshi
SonicX2014
ThatKawaiiGuy
Dims_Camper
eduardog131
LENAROX
Devildog78965
citizeninsane89
MameTozhio
Hatsunumike



Normal Members:
hanisod
veeman
_Variable
gmaster1
CountParadox
Accalia
princebabyeater
Miku26
Jamal Ahmed
TravisBean
BeeWare
NatsuPower
panoz
Hikikomori-Otaku
y5cloud



Ignore list (Don't reply to these people):
howard bamber


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Edit: Not really updated anymore as 2014

S.O.T.W. (formerly S.O.T.D) Archive
At the end of a month, that month's songs will get a spoiler.

(This may not always be up to date.)

December 2013




(December 1st) Butterfly on your Right Shoulder - Kagamine Rin

(December 2nd) Dash! - Hatsune Miku , Kagamine Rin and Len , Gumi and Megurine Luka

(December 3rd) Last Christmas (Cover) - Megurine Luka

(December 4th) Online Game Addicts Sprechchor - Kagamine Rin (V.cover)

(December 5th) Hello Laughter - Hatsune Miku , Gumi, Rin , IA , Lily and Luka

(December 6th) Smile Again - Hatsune Miku & Gumi

(December 7th) Glad You're A Lolicon - Hatsune Miku

(December 8th) The Riddler Who Can't Solve Riddles - Kagamine Len

(December 9th) Generation Breaker - Hatsune Miku

(December 10th) Experience Point - Hatsune Miku

(December 11th) Akatsuki Arrival - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka

(December 12th) Surely Here - Hatsune Miku

(December 13th) The Riddler Who Won't Solve Riddles - Kagamine Rin

(December 14th) Online Game Addicts Sprechchor - Kagamine Rin & Hatsune Miku (Duet)

(December 15th) Children Record - IA

(December 16th) SEE THE LIGHTS - IA

(December 17th) Revenge Syndrome - IA

(December 18th) Redial - Hatsune Miku

(December 19th) A Sky More Apt To Cry Than Usual - Hatsune Miku V3

(December 20th) Weekender Girl - Hatsune Miku

(December 21st) Phantom Thief F's Scenario ~Mystery Of The Missing Diamond~ - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Len and Rin, Megurine Luka, Kaito, Mayu, IA, Meiko, Gakupo and Gumi

(December 22nd) -ERROR - Namine Ritsu (UTAU Cover)

(December 23th) The Tale Of A 10 Year Old Vampire Queen - Hatsune Miku V3 English

(December 24th) -ERROR - IA V3 (V.Cover)

(December 25th) White Snow Falling - Hatsune Miku V3

(December 26th) Gravity=Reality - IA

(December 27th) Rin Len LaRiRin - Kagamine Len , Kagamine Rin and Hatsune Miku

(December 28th) Blushifying Phenomena 100% Hatsune Miku V3 Light

(December 29th) -ERROR - Hatsune Miku Append Solid (V.Cover)

(December 30th) Sweet Devil - Hatsune Miku

(December 31st) Winter Cleaning -Hatsune Miku




November 2013




(November 1st) Halloween Magical Theater - Kagamine Rin and Len

(November 2nd) Black Cats of Halloween - Kagamine Rin and Len

(November 3rd) Crazy Night - Hatsune Miku ,Gumi Megpoid , Kaito , Kagamine Rin and Len , Megurine Luka , Meiko and Gakupo

(November 4th) Twilight Night - Hatsune Miku ,Gumi Megpoid , Kaito , Kagamine Rin and Len , Megurine Luka , Meiko and Gakupo

(November 5th) Rockbell - IA

(November 6th) Lion Of The Starry Night - IA

(November 7th) Remote Control - Kagamine Rin and Len

(November 8th) A Female Ninja But I Want To Love - Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Rin

(November 9th) Panda Hero - Gumi

(November 10th) Stargazer - Hatsune Miku

(November 11th) Toluthin Antenna - Kagamine Len

(November 12th) 愛Dee - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka

(November 13th) Goodnight Song - Kaito

(November 14th) Astro Troopers - Hatsune Miku

(November 15th) Lie - Megurine Luka

(November 16th) Nekomimi Switch - Kagamine Len and Rin (V.Cover)

(November 17th) Who's Afraid Of The Wolf - Hatsune Miku & Gumi

(November 18th) Life Prolonging Treatment - IA

(November 19th) Raindrops - Oliver

(November 20th) Eazy Dance - Hatsune Miku

(November 21st) Poker Face - Gumi

(November 22nd) Love Song - Hatsune Miku

(November 23rd) A Song I'd like to sing - Hatsune Miku

(November 24th) Eden - Yuzuki Yukari

(November 25th) Shoelace - Hatsune Miku Append

(November 26th) Drop of Sound - Megurine Luka

(November 27th) Kumo no Iseki (Relics of Cloud) - Kagamine Len and Meiko

(November 28th) Heart - Nekomura Iroha

(November 29th) Strobe Light - Hatsune Miku

[Yesterday] (November 30th) I=Fantasy - SeeU





October 2013




(October 1st) Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya! - Hatsune Miku

(October 2nd) Online Game Addicts Sprechchor - Hatsune Miku

(October 3rd) Lily Lily★Burning Night  - Lily

(October 4th) HOME - Hatsune Miku

(October 5th) Sad Song - Meiko

(October 6th) My Time - Hatsune Miku

(October 7th) Silent Snow - Meiko

(October 8th) Hachi-Hachi Flowery Battle of the Kagamines - Kagamine Rin and Len

(October 9th) A Thousand Year Solo - Kaito

(October 10th) Common World Domination - Hatsune Miku

(October 11th) 2D Dreamfever - Hatsune Miku

(October 12th) Run - SeeU

(October 13th) Hot Cocoa - Kagamine Len

(October 14th) A Tale of Six Trillion Years and A Night - IA

(October 15th) ODDS&ENDS - Hatsune Miku

(October 16th) I Wanna Be A Princess! - Kagamine Rin

(October 17th) I Like You, I Love You - Kagamine Rin

(October 18th) Andante - Hatsune Miku

(October 19th) Jabberwocky Jabberwocka - Kagamine Len Append and Rin Append

(October 20th) White Letter - Momone Momo

(October 21st) Dear Mother - Hatsune Miku Append Soft

(October 22nd) Midsummer Letter Rainbow - Hatsune Miku

(October 23rd) Mrs.Pumpkin's Comical Dream - Hatsune Miku

(October 24th) DoReMiFa Rondo - Hatsune Miku

(October 25th) Kuroi Tou no Ouji (Dark Tower Prince) - Kamui Gakupo

(October 26th) 1 , 2 Fanclub - Kagamine Rin & Gumi

(October 27th) The Secret Garden - Hatsune Miku

(October 28th) Demon Girlfriend - Kagamine Rin

(October 29th) Afternoon Sunshine - Megurine Luka

[Yesterday] (October 30th) Trick and Treat - Kagamine Len and Rin

[Today] (October 31st) Bad∞End∞Night - Hatsune Miku ,Gumi Megpoid , Kaito , Kagamine Rin and Len , Megurine Luka , Meiko and Gakupo







September 2013




(September 1st) Strobo (Strobe) Nights - Hatsune Miku

(September 2nd) Ah, its a wonderful cat's life - Kagamine Len and Gumi

(September 3rd) Kokoro - Kagamine Rin

(September 4th) Sound - Hatsune Miku

(September 5th) Prisoner - Kagamine Len

(September 6th) Paper Plane - Kagamine Rin and Len

(September 7th) Daughter of Evil's Road-roller - Kagamine Rin and Len

(September 8th) IA IA ★ Night of Desire - IA

(September 9th) An Earnest Unrequited Love, Wanting to Make it Bear a Little Happiness - MAYU

(September 10th) I am sorry for liking you - IA

(September 11th) Alice Human Sacrifice - Meiko, Kaito, Miku, Kagamine Len and Rin

(September 12th) Paradichlorobenzene - Kagamine Len

(September 13th) Antichlorobenzene - Kagamine Rin

(September 14th) Stainless Moon - Kamui Gakupo

(September 15th) Hope - Hatsune Miku

(September 16th) Tsuman-ne? - Yowane Haku & Akita Neru

(September 17th) Electric Love - Hatsune Miku

(September 18th) Melt - Hatsune Miku

(September 19th) Butterfly On your Right Shoulder - Kagamine Len

(September 20th) Karakuri Tokei to Koi no Hanashi - Kaito

(September 21st) Neko Neko ☆ Super Fever Night  - Nekomura Iroha

(September 22nd) Your Love Will Surely Skyrocket - Gumi

(September 23rd) GAME OVER - Hatsune Miku

(September 24th) Daughter Of Evil - Kagamine Rin

(September 25th) A Momentary Trip - Gumi

(September 26th) Luka Luka ★ Night Fever - Megurine Luka

(September 27th) Song of the Eared Robot - Kasane Teto

(September 28th) What Do you mean?! - Hatsune Miku

(September 29th) Ai Kotoba (Words of Love) - Hatsune Miku

(September 30th) Servant of Evil - Kagamine Len





August 2013




(August 1st) Stop Nagging Me! - Akita Neru

(August 2nd) Secret Police - Hatsune Miku

(August 3rd) Shoelace - Hatsune Miku

(August 4th) Once upon a me - Hatsune Miku & Try For Keeps - Hatsune Miku

(August 5th) ViVa Happy - Hatsune Miku

(August 6th) Kasane Territory - Kasane Teto

(August 7th) This is The Happiness and Peace of Mind Committee - Hatsune Miku

(August 8th) Drop - Hatsune Miku

(August 9th) The Path to Eternal Happiness, I Found It - Hatsune Miku

(August 10th) Fly With Me - Hatsune Miku

(August 11th) Not A Dream, Not a lie, A Happy Scene Before My Eyes - Hatsune Miku

(August 12th) Hop! Step! Instant Death! A Happiness Dance Death-Trap - Hatsune Miku

(August 13th) Dancing Samurai - Kamui Gakupo

(August 14th) BlackRock★Shooter - Hatsune Miku

(August 15th) Spice - Kagamine Len

(August 16th) Cookie - Meiko

(August 17th) Kokoro - Kagamine Rin & Kagamine Len

(August 18th) Starduster - Hatsune Miku

(August 19th) Old Radio - Kaito

(August 20th) Nekomimi Switch (Cat Ears Switch) - Hatsune Miku

(August 21st) Music Box Of Time - Megurine Luka

(August 22nd) Love is War - Hatsune Miku

(August 23rd) Crescent Moon - Kaito

(August 24th) Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku

(August 25th) Song of Roast Sweet Potatoes - Kagamine Len & Rin, Miku, Kaito, Meiko and Luka

(August 26th) The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku - Hatsune Miku

(August 27th) 1/6 - Hatsune Miku

(August 28th) Happy Synthesizer - Vocal: 96Neko & Vocaloid: Kagamine Len (V.Cover)

(August 29th) You've Liar! - Akita Neru

(August 30th) I Will Make Everyone Miku Miku♪ - Hatsune Miku

(August 31st) Birthday Song For Miku - Kagamine Len and Rin, Luka, Meiko and Kaito & World is Mine - Hatsune Miku





July 2013




(July 24th) Triple Baka - Hatsune Miku, Kasane Teto, Akita Neru

(July 25th) Po Pi Po - Hatsune Miku

(July 26th) Alice in Musicland

(July 27th) Tell Your World - Hatsune Miku

(July 28th) Answer - Megurine Luka

(July 29th) Superhero - Kagamine Len

(July 30th) Imitator - Kaito

(July 31st) Deep-sea Girl - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

My Random Song(s) Choice:


In the rain - Hatsune Miku Append Dark
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21858462


---------------------------------


Official Sites: 
MikuBook
Miku Expo
Magical Mirai 2014
Piapro
Hatsune Miku Official Blog
KarenT
3939Make39
SEGA feat. Hatsune Miku Project
SEGA feat. Hatsune Miku Project Blog

YouTube:
Hatsune Miku Official Channel
PjD-Sega
VOCALOID YAMAHA

NicoNico:
VocaNico

Facebook:
Hatsune Miku Official Facebook Page
Hatsune Miku Blog (Piapro blog) (SUPER ACTIVE lol) (JP)
Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in Indonesia

Google+ :
Hatsune Miku

Twitter:
KarenT_Crypton
Miku Expo
 Hatsune Miku Official Twitter(JP)

..

Fan Sites:
MikuFan
VocaDB
Vocaloidism
Miku Stream(JP)
ProjectDIVA Wiki
 Vocaloid Radio
Vocaloid Otaku
ProjectDIVA.de (Germany)
Vocaloid World (Germany)

YouTube:
Jrharbort Productions
reddevils500a
descentsubs ( Main channel - Suspended - use 2nd channel below for now )
descentsubs ( 2nd temperary channel )

Facebook:
MikuFan's FB
Miku Stream
Vocaloid
Project DIVA Wiki
Vocaloid World.de ( Germany )
ProjectDIVA.de ( Germany )

Google+ :
Jrharbort Productions
descentsubs

Twitter:
jrharbort
descent87
Project DIVA Wiki

Reddit: 
/r/Vocaloid


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Reserved for me , just in case .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse




Hopefully some people will come here over time

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess sharing some art might be a good way to kick start the thread.


Edit: Removed third pic. Appears way too big on web view.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Reserved for later use


----------



## justmpm (Jul 24, 2013)

This isn't what I thought it was going to be...can you post a link to a vocaloid track (please )?


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 24, 2013)

I didn't know you were into anime.


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

justmpm said:


> This isn't what I thought it was going to be...can you post a link to a vocaloid track (please )?

Click to collapse



^^^ This, or start posting in the image thread instead


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

justmpm said:


> This isn't what I thought it was going to be...can you post a link to a vocaloid track (please )?

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSyWtESoeOc

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I didn't know you were into anime.

Click to collapse



Obvious troll is obvious

It's in the OP, Itchy. Not an anime.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Archer said:


> ^^^ This, or start posting in the image thread instead

Click to collapse



Okey dokey. That was my next move 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Archer (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okey dokey. That was my next move
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cheers pig ears


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7GdQ8PW3M4

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aro6w-KDJX4

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Archer said:


> Cheers pig ears

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Thank you

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSyWtESoeOc
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YouTube thread. 







Android Pizza said:


> Obvious troll is obvious
> 
> It's in the OP, Itchy. Not an anime.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Miku looks like an Anime character. Also, care to explain why this picture says Anime?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> YouTube thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some people just don't know what they're talking about. Almost all Vocaloid merch on eBay has the word "Anime" in the listing.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Miku looks like an Anime character. Also, care to explain why this picture says Anime?

Click to collapse



They aren't anime , they actually sung some anime openings or even inspired for an anime , like BlackRockShooter song by Hatsune Miku .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Some people are just don't know what they're talking about. Almost all Vocaloid merch on eBay has the word "Anime" in the listing.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











FireWall123 said:


> They aren't anime , they actually sung some anime openings or even inspired for an anime , like BlackRockShooter song by Hatsune Miku .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



Fine then, whatever.  @Archer, check PM.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLzOrik5YJ8

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Fine then, whatever.  @Archer, check PM.

Click to collapse



No need to get angry, Itchy 

You're welcome to participate in this thread if you'd like.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd9qJy5JwEw

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMDxKRx10mU

Last one for today , I need some sleep :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd9qJy5JwEw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



A little tip: use the "Insert URL" button and videos show up with a preview.

Edit: Looks like you got it. Btw, goodnight!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A little tip: use the "Insert URL" button and videos show up with a preview.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will , was linking to the mobile version of YT .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## veeman (Jul 24, 2013)

I though vocaloid was a pokemon...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

veeman said:


> I though vocaloid was a pokemon...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Vocaloid, I choose you!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrharbort (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, FireWall123 invited me to this thread... For some reason...

I'm jrharbort, the head writer for MikuFan(dot)com, and also a promotional producer at Jrharbort Productions on YouTube, where I collaborate with electronic Vocaloid producers to help them expand to an overseas audience.

So... Nice to meet you.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

jrharbort said:


> Well, FireWall123 invited me to this thread... For some reason...
> 
> I'm jrharbort, the head writer for MikuFan(dot)com, and also a promotional producer at Jrharbort Productions on YouTube, where I collaborate with electronic Vocaloid producers to help them expand to an overseas audience.
> 
> So... Nice to meet you.

Click to collapse



Edit October 17: I didn't realized that you joined XDA literally just to make that post.

That's devotion. :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

To start off the day ( in my timezone ) , have some Cuteness from DaniwelP :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt-lnIcE19k&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

I see you made good use of your reserved space.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I see you made good use of your reserved space.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> To start off the day ( in my timezone ) , have some Cuteness from DaniwelP :3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt-lnIcE19k&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



That is ADORABLE!!
Do you know if there's English lyrics anywhere on the internet? I'd kinda like to know what she's singing about.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That is ADORABLE!!
> Do you know if there's English lyrics anywhere on the internet? I'd kinda like to know what she's singing about.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hear you go :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUN4Znu4FE0

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hear you go :3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUN4Znu4FE0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



Ooh...it's even more cute now!
Since it's cat related, I must summon teh Lord of teh kittehs, @DowntownJeffBrown !

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

One more Nyan :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyteTOBxRm8

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

11:34 where I live. Going to bed. Good night!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 11:34 where I live. Going to bed. Good night!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good night 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN1BdxXh5-Q&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rFBkHb8CL8 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi guys  































Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

New KarenT wallpaper , its free!
Updating every Friday , Tokyo time.





The resolution is 640x960 ( iPhone )
Direct download link : http://karent.jp/free_wp_dl/ 




Enjoy!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXj0WHnXmF0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlTqDqS-hb4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shf49MOhbqQ

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

One more DaniwelP :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v69rANYl-5E

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Story of Evil by Kagamine Rin and Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q46Osg9C4pA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwnyPIbt1BA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4shMkF0ymk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNWAIJk2pEE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBW0wUfIMQE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmYU2ikxjpA

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9A25Os7RqEw

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q6qx_O-9jg

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Some love for my fav producer Wowaka. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyTmXLWCazw

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Some love for other Vocaloids 
IA 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhUgoaSNPmQ

Gumi Megpoid & Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JGaQ3g8WU4

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Personally, I'm a Crypton Vocaloid person 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Personally, I'm a Crypton Vocaloid person
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Lol , no problem if you want only crypton's .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol , no problem if you want only crypton's .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You got the wrong idea. I meant it's my personal preference. I have no problem with you posting non-Crypton Vocaloids' songs.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You got the wrong idea. I meant it's my personal preference. I have no problem with you posting non-Crypton Vocaloids' songs.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



No problem ^_^)/ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebAKoRcYFTA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW5a0rTSQoU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO4tbqYkgD0

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey FireWall...wanna choose the song of the day?

Sent from my PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey FireWall...wanna choose the song of the day?
> 
> Sent from my PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure, I just need some minutes ( I have lots of songs lol )

Edit : I have an idea , how about a full concert ?


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Like, multiple songs of the day? Seems like a bit much.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

OK, here it is : 
Alice in musicland
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMcBMlA9hxE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> OK, here it is :
> Alice in musicland
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMcBMlA9hxE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK! Updating the OP now.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok , in this PV , there is something that refers to Google Chrome browser , anyone know what is it ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp57gL_y0qw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

POTAYTO!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Deleted , sorry for double post.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

EDIT: dont worry. It was just a tapatalk bug.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Ok , in this PV , there is something that refers to Google Chrome browser , anyone know what is it ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp57gL_y0qw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh...







gmaster1 said:


> POTAYTO!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Hi potayto! Welcome to the thread! Enjoy the music!

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already am enjoying it. I shall comment more on the music later but for now...i have stuff to be doing...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I already am enjoying it. I shall comment more on the music later but for now...i have stuff to be doing...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Alright.

I gotta get to bed. 1 am where I live.

One last thing...wuddup with your sig? You're THE premium potaytoman. Not A premium potaytoman!

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Alright.
> 
> I gotta get to bed. 1 am where I live.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought i would change it...as people see me as nothing but chips...just like the others. 

Anyways. On-topic-im hooked to this vocaloid stuff now you told me pizza.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Ok , in this PV , there is something that refers to Google Chrome browser , anyone know what is it ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp57gL_y0qw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hint : the costume...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Bad∞End∞Night Series 
Vocals : Hatsune Miku ,Gumi Megpoid , Kaito , Kagamine Rin and Len , Megurin Luka , Meiko and Gakupo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQih8wmIn_M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wi2gJx6osI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEcRVB7BwMo

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------

New song by Mitchie M feat. Hatsune Miku

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiUjG9fF3zw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Some Mitchie 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkLJoFp2UAE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

More Miku :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx9m4jpocAc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Okay , let's get creepier now >:3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=855OP6qKAOw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyx6LKtSr6s&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwKr_pU8gcc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6MltGHO-lE


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Eek! 

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Eek!
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Oh... Hi Pizza -_-)/
I guess  I overslept. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh... Hi Pizza -_-)/
> I guess  I overslept.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. I oversleep all the time. No big deal!

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't know if you are near my sleeping habits , I slept for full day once , 24 h -.-

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------

My favs ... At this moment , hope you enjoy them 
From HachioujiP aka. 8#prince
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYxhq4KqhdE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
From BuriruP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EU-LGfC7k4Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
From producer kz(livetune)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06d8SwcSm_Q&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
From producer Wowaka...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq_pexDCJw4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

First MMD vid of the thread
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-W5LcATvAY

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> First MMD vid of the thread
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-W5LcATvAY
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to disappoint you pizza , but its actually the second video  
The first vid of post #40 is MMD 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sorry to disappoint you pizza , but its actually the second video
> The first vid of post #40 is MMD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah. That vid is way too good for an MMD animation. That's probably what threw me off. Lol!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ah. That vid is way too good for an MMD animation. That's probably what threw me off. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Yeah , I thought that too , way too awesome for an MMD.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

Here a live concert ... Warning 3h 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL5YKZ9ecpg&list=FLZZUxgIS14HKVI9fj3JWPoA&index=6

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Here a live concert ... Warning 3h
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL5YKZ9ecpg&list=FLZZUxgIS14HKVI9fj3JWPoA&index=6
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



3 hours well spent!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 3 hours well spent!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



But not translated 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> But not translated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



:/

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

One more Mikupa 2011 in Sapporo ... Warning 1h45m 
Bandwidth well spent :3 
Best Party and band IMO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uOmQmM1mg4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nyan Cat (Original) by DaniwelP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4_7xKRRaGo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Aria On The Game Center 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S9Mlx1mFVA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Hatsune Miku - Time Machine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U_xaj5I_QQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nyan Cat (Original) by DaniwelP
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4_7xKRRaGo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Click to collapse



Mind...blown.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## NatsuPower (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice idea so far I only like Hatsune Miku but more is better 

and I hope someday to be at an Hatsune Miku concert


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

NatsuPower said:


> Nice idea so far I only like Hatsune Miku but more is better
> 
> and I hope someday to be at an Hatsune Miku concert

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure every Vocaloid fan wants to go to a concert someday. I know I do!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 27, 2013)

Isn't Hatsune Miku that CG girl who's supposed to me as famous as any human celeb in Japan  ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Isn't Hatsune Miku that CG girl who's supposed to me as famous as any human celeb in Japan  ?

Click to collapse



Yes...read the Wikipedia pages linked in the OP. It'll make more sense.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello guys 

Dancing samurai (either you dance or die lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FanB3BIKyZ4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

No Thank you .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahCgADqInX8

Do demo ii 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPhg-Kj3emI

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## NatsuPower (Jul 27, 2013)

awesome fan art of Miku 

http://otakumode.com/photo/325097353486794752/1


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

There are more awesome arts if you dig enough 
Try www.pixiv.net
You may find ALOT .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

Some UtataP love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWIjvPuY2jo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1bRPDSSQYQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI9H2JND2Qg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

This one is new 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh8hkx6uxwM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

More Wowaka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSCjI_28h44&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

More Ryo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtL6nn_sgvY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Some love for sasakure.UK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gHHgx8bTxc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

One more Awesome Concert , 2012 in Taiwan .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQyBYnqhUuY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Some love for Doriko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzbupKVcWOc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f3FZYM76M0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Some MMDs for a change 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYO2lJ8FwYM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luMHSOlUC2Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO1cl3Nqn54&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyiZICc1sQE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqTQAkB0VZ4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

I forgot to update the song of the day! *facepalm*

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I forgot to update the song of the day! *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



No problem , you have a song ready ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> No problem , you have a song ready ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Yep. Edited OP

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yep. Edited OP
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Good choice (^_^)b

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Some MMD PVs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRqiEoOXnC4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sop_XjW3OiM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbJdf8xTxG4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkawE-eTnRM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

That's some good stuff right there.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's some good stuff right there.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Glad you like them , still so many GREAT stuff coming , I just just don't know what to share first >.<

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Glad you like them , still so many GREAT stuff coming , I just just don't know what to share first >.<
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse





Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hatsune Miku will sing in English in the near future :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuUHksO-Qdw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hatsune Miku will sing in English in the near future :3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuUHksO-Qdw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard about that somewhere else recently...wasn't sure what to think.

And I still don't know what to think.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I heard about that somewhere else recently...wasn't sure what to think.
> 
> And I still don't know what to think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just like the demo of this voice bank , still the same cute voice of Miku but in English. But I prefer her Japanese voice bank , and that's just me lol.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I just like the demo of this voice bank , still the same cute voice of Miku but in English. But I prefer her Japanese voice bank , and that's just me lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You said it perfectly. I agree with you 100%.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You said it perfectly. I agree with you 100%.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Let us just wait for her English voice to be finished and released . When that time comes, I hope the great Japanese producers , like kzLivetune, MitchieM and Ryo (many more ) , would use her new V3 in English too.
Not to mention my favorite prod. Wowaka , I just wish he considers a comeback to Vocaloid T-T

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 AM ----------

I just can't get enough of DaniwelP's Nyan cat album :3
http://www.vocaloidp3.com/2012/02/nyan-cat.html?m=1

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I just can't get enough of DaniwelP's Nyan cat album :3
> http://www.vocaloidp3.com/2012/02/nyan-cat.html?m=1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't blame you ^_^
Lots of kitty goodness.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't blame you ^_^
> Lots of kitty goodness.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Am itching for another round,
Round 216 here I come >:3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 AM ----------

Some love for Ryo(Supercell)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G85GUfuJTg4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1Dqb6uJ8WY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

I absolutely love this album.
http://www.amazon.com/mp3-downloads/dp/B003G4RMJE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlTqDqS-hb4

Edit: I think I might have posted this song earlier in the thread...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I absolutely love this album.
> http://www.amazon.com/mp3-downloads/dp/B003G4RMJE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlTqDqS-hb4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Listen to the New ViVid Wave album by HachioujiP am sure you'll like it 
http://www.vocaloidp3.com/2013/07/vivid-wave.html?m=1

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Listen to the New ViVid Wave album by HachioujiP am sure you'll like it
> http://www.vocaloidp3.com/2013/07/vivid-wave.html?m=1
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll check it out sometime.

Updated SOTD. I'm going to try to rotate the Vocaloids a bit more...don't want to have too many Miku songs.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll check it out sometime.
> 
> Updated SOTD. I'm going to try to rotate the Vocaloids a bit more...don't want to have too many Miku songs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, I'll check my list.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sure, I'll check my list.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hmm?


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hmm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



??? I meant putting a list of songs other than Miku's .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> ??? I meant putting a list of songs other than Miku's .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I was really just talking about the song of the day.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I was really just talking about the song of the day.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Ohh...OK.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi. This is a thread for Vocaloid fans to chit chat about anything Vocaloid...be it an MMD video, a PV, a song, or something else...this is the place!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but what is 'vocaloid'.?

--------------------------------------
Sent from my LG Optimus Black using
LG Optimus Black
--------------------------------------


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Sorry, but what is 'vocaloid'.?
> 
> --------------------------------------
> Sent from my LG Optimus Black using
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the Wikipedia page I linked in the OP. It explains everything.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

As much as I hate this meme for being overused, I simply had to post this.







Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

A fact about Len XD 





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

While we're still posting memes...


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> While we're still posting memes...
> View attachment 2149134
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Was planning on posting this lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Some MMDs for a change ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYe-qFuPS04&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pDrqZ_Eimo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7B5TJxsGv0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt_iCLU_gMo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnVV9nhcSSs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Kagamine Twins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKv7cw_Z1P4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd like to share with you the very first song by Miku , and my first song as well :cries:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAWoJ56gjo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I'd like to share with you the very first song by Miku , and my first song as well :cries:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAWoJ56gjo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow...sad.
I've actually never heard it before.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Some more MMDs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2ltadC2wAU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6hNIrO1ztQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJCzfsV61d0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC-Wlnh1NOo

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Some walls for a change 
All




There is nothing called to much Miku 
http://db.tt/OZzmBYTD


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Can't I even dream - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GR5WV87tsk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
1,2 Fanclub - Gumi & Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np4pZeWG0Qs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
iNSaNiTY - IA & Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2B-z9SiNH0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Tori no uta ( OP of the anime Air ) - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAZ8G91kCSM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Some walls for a change
> All
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me like 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Me like
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Me glad lol , And don't forget S.O.T.D. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Me glad lol , And don't forget S.O.T.D.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



No, I won't 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

More love for Wowaka - Unhappy Refrain Album | 48m
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v36KMdiWHao&list=FLZZUxgIS14HKVI9fj3JWPoA&index=7

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Some love for [email protected]
The disappearance of Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvnIFo3xMfY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEYkYf5cgvU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Sadistic.Music∞Factory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79dO3yKZnUA


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> The disappearance of Hatsune Miku
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvnIFo3xMfY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Since KarenT weekly wallpapers are being repeated , here is a zip containg all the walls.
Thanks to @jrharbort for collecting and uploading.
http://mfi.re/?j7vxythfjqzh1d1


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Even more songs 
Go Google it! - Megurine Luka & Gakupo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjbTHFJf6FE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Hot Cocoa - Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9g14ClNwT8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Two breaths walking - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9d1KcJe5c4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Magnet - Megurine Luka & Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4iZEPVX3sM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Magnet - Megurine Luka & Hatsune M...m/watch?v=g4iZEPVX3sM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Click to collapse



I'm I'm correct, aren't Miku and Luka supposed to be lesbians in this song? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm I'm correct, aren't Miku and Luka supposed to be lesbians in this song?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



If you want them to be 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> If you want them to be
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Okay then.
I'm confused.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY0tL4Od0NU

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay then.
> I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Its about loving someone who is the gender as you are , but its being forbidden. So they crossed that line in the end of the song , if you know what I mean. 
So yeah its almost about lesbians , but some covers had Rin and Len sing it , so not lesbian in the later.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Its about loving someone who is the gender as you are , but its being forbidden. So they crossed that line in the end of the song , if you know what I mean.
> So yeah its almost about lesbians , but some covers had Rin and Len sing it , so not lesbian in the later.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



That's kinda what I've read about it.

You explained it the best, though :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq3AuZd9M64

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hatsune Miku Append Dark - Hirari Hirari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBr5ogGDfOs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Hatsune Miku - Secret Police  




IA - A Realistic Logical Ideologist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT2wVgoBH28&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2013)

Some PjD-F PVs

SenbonSakura (Thousand Cherry blossom) - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdORt6S7Zl8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
ODDS&ENDS - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNZXm4vcrPQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Sweet Devil - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFkoJQaYZfU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 30, 2013)

hmm.. there are only two vocaloid fans in this thread...
care to explain why you two like vocaloid so much?

im okay for the brony thread(since there are so many bronies wandering the internet), but vocaloid thread?
isnt this too much for a developers forum?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> hmm.. there are only two vocaloid fans in this thread...
> care to explain why you two like vocaloid so much?
> 
> im okay for the brony thread(since there are so many bronies wandering the internet), but vocaloid thread?
> isnt this too much for a developers forum?

Click to collapse



We are allowed to create threads based around our hobbies. There is no such thing as "too much".

We aren't the only Vocaloid fans in the thread. Others have joined, but just popped in to say hello.

As for there being "so many brownies wandering the internet", there are just as many Vocaloid fans on here as there are bronies. Scanning through random device forums, I found several. They just don't know that this place exists/aren't frequenters of OT.

Now, if you're only here to declare war on the thread because it currently has so few members, get out now.

Edit October 17th: I'm sorry Lena. I was a little rude, wasn't I. You're an active member of the thread 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

Surprised this classic hasn't been posted yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbbA9BhCTko

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Surprised this classic hasn't been posted yet.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbbA9BhCTko
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



  had it on my list but didn't know when post it  still Great!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have finished my other anime drawing but i have just started resketching everything after thinking vocaloid.
I erased and redrawn everything to look like miku except for the whole face(for my drawing style). Looks kinda cute:3
Will be posting tomorrow. Stay tuned:thumbup:

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I have finished my other anime drawing but i have just started resketching everything after thinking vocaloid.
> I erased and redrawn everything to look like miku except for the whole face(for my drawing style). Looks kinda cute:3
> Will be posting tomorrow. Stay tuned:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2013)

Project Diva 2nd opening 
Kocchi Muite Baby - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEXj6fThsDw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Project Diva 2nd opening
> Kocchi Muite Baby - Hatsune Miku
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEXj6fThsDw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have it on my PSP. Vocaloid + video game = awesome.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I have it on my PSP. Vocaloid + video game = awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I only have the Project Diva F for PS3 demo  , willing to buy the full version soon.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2013)

Some MMDs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Oc6x63HtFQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

MMD PVs

Bad ∞ End ∞ Night - Vocaloid 8 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQBhNQakslY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

You can choose the song of the day. Just PM it to me.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Even more songs , from the Twins :3 
Dream-Eating Monochrome Baku - Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmOeqLHwn5g
Remote Control - Kagamine Len & Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIYTRmG21Y0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Uh...I think you might wanna remove the first one. Probably a bit iffy for XDA.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...I think you might wanna remove the first one. Probably a bit iffy for XDA.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I will , but why is it iffy ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I will , but why is it iffy ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I just don't want this thread getting closed over something so silly.

XDA is a "family friendly" website...and I'm sure mods would have something to say about the title of that song.

Edit: Oops. It's not the first one. It's the second.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I just don't want this thread getting closed over something so silly.
> 
> XDA is a "family friendly" website...and I'm sure mods would have something to say about the title of that song.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh..OK then , I understand . will be removed immediately.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh..OK then , I understand . will be removed immediately.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You saw my edit, right? Second. Not first.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You saw my edit, right? Second. Not first.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Was about to remove the first one , now I understand why.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Its fine . thanks for warning me , I'll keep that in mind. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Its fine . thanks for warning me , I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



Okay 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 31, 2013)

Sketching miku done in less than an hour.
Will be finishing her long ass hair and the background when i get back home.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Sketching miku done in less than an hour.
> Will be finishing her long ass hair and the background when i get back home.
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And I only have drown the Cat producer DaniwellP had in one of his YT vids , and it took me 1 hour and its kinda good for my first time. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 31, 2013)

work in progress..


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> work in progress..

Click to collapse



Wow , she's really cute , can't wait until its finished 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> work in progress..

Click to collapse



EPIC!

Way better than my Miku drawing.
Which I'll be posting here tomorrow, BTW.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Wow , she's really cute , can't wait until its finished
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse




Android Pizza said:


> EPIC!
> 
> Way better than my Miku drawing.
> Which I'll be posting here tomorrow, BTW.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks guys

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just a friendly reminder , don't forget the " 01 " mark on her left shoulder.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Just a friendly reminder , don't forget the " 01 " mark on her left shoulder.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I also have to draw a pocket in her left boob too.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I also have to draw a pocket in her left boob too.
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 I know what you mean 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Synchronicity Series 
Looking For You In The Sky - Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiNc0N-447E&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Paradise of Light and Shadow - Kagamine Len & Rin and Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_95P3xiYT8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Requiem of the Endless World* - Kagamine Rin & Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYD2YaD_L-c

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Here's my drawing. It's a few years old.
As for odd lines and stuff...I did it in pen.


Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Here's my drawing. It's a few years old.
> As for odd lines and stuff...I did it in pen.
> View attachment 2155650
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cute :3

Sent from my 3 years old telephone using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Cute :3
> 
> Sent from my 3 years old telephone using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks...I'm probably gonna draw a new one soon. I'm not sure I like the way this one turned out.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Thanks...I'm probably gonna draw a new one soon. I'm not sure I like the way this one turned out.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Looking forward to it!

Sent from my 3 years old telephone using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cooptx (Jul 31, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I also have to draw a pocket in her left boob too.
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope, I am done here 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Cooptx said:


> Nope, I am done here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol you'll get what he meant once he is done.
Or see the "left boob" here to know better : http://db.tt/uCfG1G6y

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

akashgartia said:


> I dont know what is this...

Click to collapse



Read the OP then.

*sigh*

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

Cooptx said:


> Nope, I am done here
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't go, stay a while 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 31, 2013)

A good example of what "appends" can do :thumbup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92mJQeA0JjE

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A good example of what "appends" can do :thumbup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92mJQeA0JjE
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Append Sweet :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Some more Creepy Songs for a change >:3

Fear Garden - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVFfeTIWWco&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Bacterial Contamination - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgmwBuuMvqc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Hold, Release; Rakshasa and Carcasses - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEeb9rOKn3Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Rotten Girl, Grotesque Romance - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGThHuZ3lBQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
@AndroidPizza : let me know if one of these isn't OK .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

If they don't break rules, you're fine.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Some more songs 

Starduster - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HaeG4_OeYA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Time Machine - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWgx642Zgfw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Hello/How are you - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvrCBHmsTG8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hello/How are you - Hatsune Miku
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvrCBHmsTG8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Click to collapse



I absolutely LOVE that song! I was just humming it as a read your post...lol!

Edit October 17th: My, does that sound cheesy...

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 1, 2013)

heres some upgraded stuff.







unfortunately, i cant use any colors, so just finished with some more sketching.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 1, 2013)

finally finished, yay


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> finally finished, yay

Click to collapse



That is AMAZING!

Especially on the shading. Looks wonderful.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That is AMAZING!
> 
> Especially on the shading. Looks wonderful.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks

btw, you should also try drawing stuff like me too.
Doing some few practices really helped me out on my drawing skills

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Pizza , sorry for not posting anything for a while , was shopping with "female" members of my family , if you know what I mean.
Anyway , 
Some more songs 

Caution! Miku Miku Bacteria♪ - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91M5DQ9SmuY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Ten-Faced - Gumi 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X17i0K5gc3g&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Love Words - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_RVLOsUW6U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 2, 2013)

No problem. I know how that can go 

Pm me your S.O.T.D. choice.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Some love for Megurine Luka 
Double Lariat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dd4HqNOA4U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Luka Luka Night Fever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtJOgcYt8cY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Some love for Kasane Teto ( UTAULOID )
Teto Territory
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JALbemLw3G4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Fukkireta (Mischievous Function)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuNixp-wvWM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 2, 2013)

I will post some better miku lineart if you guys want it.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 2, 2013)

Some more songs , from concerts :

Albino - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15cSbCJURe8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
My Time - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXcHkYCkRJE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Look this way, baby - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXxAhnQTc4A&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry for my absence today.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShiGeXXdQ2w

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShiGeXXdQ2w
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Double pizza 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

I wonder... is someone singing in the background or is it just a computer generated tune?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I wonder... is someone singing in the background or is it just a computer generated tune?

Click to collapse



Nope , no one is in the background. And its computer generated . have you read the wiki s in the op ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nope , no one is in the background. And its computer generated . have you read the wiki s in the op ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



So does that mean we're eventually praising someone who only exists in a virtual world?

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> So does that mean we're eventually praising someone who only exists in a virtual world?
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This will help you understand better , thanks to jrharbort .
http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi....81641.369106239778679&__user=100000956052254

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 3, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> This will help you understand better , thanks to jrharbort .
> http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi....81641.369106239778679&__user=100000956052254
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



It says Saki Fujita is the base sample of miku's voice.

And you should know, virtual doesnt really mean 'does not exist', it can be referred to as 'exists in a digital form that cannot be seen by bare eyes'.

For example, can you touch or feel Android OS? Probably not. But it exists, in a digital form. And we're able to see it because its framework is rendered to display.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> It says Saki Fujita is the base sample of miku's voice.
> 
> And you should know, virtual doesnt really mean 'does not exist', it can be referred to as 'exists in a digital form that cannot be seen by bare eyes'.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already know that , but was busy . so I linked you to an answer.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 3, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Double pizza
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Oops 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 3, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 4, 2013)

FireWall, PM me your choice for S.O.T.D.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 4, 2013)

Never mind. Your choice can be for tomorrow.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## miku26 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey, I'm new to this forum and I love this thread

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 4, 2013)

miku26 said:


> Hey, I'm new to this forum and I love this thread
> 
> sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Hi! Welcome.

And I don't see any errors in your English 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

This is sad, weird, creepy and happy all at the same time!




Btw FireWall, from now on when you're choosing the S.O.T.D you can put it in your reserved space and I'll edit the archive when I get a chance to. That way, if I forget, you can easily put one up!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This is sad, weird, creepy and happy all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure , I'll add it in the next hour

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 5, 2013)

Can someone list the names of vocaloids please.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Can someone list the names of vocaloids please.

Click to collapse



Hatsune Miku , Kagamine Len and Rin , Kaito , Megurine Luka , Meiko , Lily , Nekomura Iroha , Gumi , Kasane Teto , Gakupo, Leon, meriam, Utatane Piko and oliver .
Those are the ones I remember at the moment 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Can someone list the names of vocaloids please.

Click to collapse



This isn't all, but...

Hatsune Miku

Kagamine Rin & Len

Megurine Luka

Sakine Meiko

Shion Kaito

Akita Neru

Kasane Teto

Yowane Haku

IA

Lily

Kamui Gakupo

Leon

Lola

Miriam

Big Al

Sweet Ann

Oliver

VY2 Yuma

And that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Can someone list the names of vocaloids please.

Click to collapse



Refer to my post here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44054409
I have posted a pic that contains all of them , except some who are just released.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Refer to my post here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44054409
> I have posted a pic that contains all of them , except some who are just released.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



And fanmade/semi-fanmade Vocaloids, like Teto and Neru.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And fanmade/semi-fanmade Vocaloids, like Teto and Neru.

Click to collapse



Yeah , including those too.


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## miku26 (Aug 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi! Welcome.
> 
> And I don't see any errors in your English
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx 

It's one of my favorite songs  GUMI - Setsuna Trip


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

miku26 said:


> Thx
> 
> It's one of my favorite songs  GUMI - Setsuna Trip

Click to collapse



Trippy. Lol


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Some more Songs 

Stargazer - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfbHm3L2aTQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Rockbell - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUGHBR-lxrU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
I wanna be a princes! - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8Aszk0xVsY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
Promise - Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIDrU0pawEM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

An epic crossover for Mario fans:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JrwcfS1uLk

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2013)

Some more songs

Twinkle x Twinkle - Hatsune Miku & IA 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pxe4d-YyCt0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

IA IA ★ Night of Desire - IA 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIK_Kox6LsI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

pet❤me - Kagamine Rin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Z63dhv4WI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anyone in here , or crossing by , likes the anime Shingeki no Kyojin(Attack on Titan) ?
Here is a Vocaloid cover of the Opening.

Shingeki No Kyojin - Hatsune Miku , Kagamine Twins , Mayu , IA and Gumi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi8zG1RrI80&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Background Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=36329191
If someone is interested in the background.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 6, 2013)

I never knew there was a Vocaloid thread here!  I thought I was the only one who liked Vocaloid here!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I never knew there was a Vocaloid thread here!  I thought I was the only one who liked Vocaloid here!

Click to collapse



Welcome!

It seems like there are Vocaloid fans scattered throughout XDA--but none of them know this place exists.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Welcome!
> 
> It seems like there are Vocaloid fans scattered throughout XDA--but none of them know this place exists.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My love for Vocaloid is ridiculous haha.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> My love for Vocaloid is ridiculous haha.

Click to collapse



I'm sure it is 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 6, 2013)

Let's listen to some beautiful tuning by keeno.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DPxtNbe0DA&list=PLF4C126D88DFC586A&index=128


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Let's listen to some beautiful tuning by keeno.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DPxtNbe0DA&list=PLF4C126D88DFC586A&index=128

Click to collapse



I think I found tomorrow's S.O.T.D.! :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Let's listen to some beautiful tuning by keeno.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DPxtNbe0DA&list=PLF4C126D88DFC586A&index=128

Click to collapse



I love this song , also the Dark append really suits it perfectly :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

All my love to Kzlivetune

Re Dial - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=243vPl8HdVk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Last Night , Good Night -  Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hlADpxjj0s&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Tell Your World -  Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqJNc9KVIZE

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

By the way am I the only one with Vocaloid wallpaper on my phone or do you guys do that too?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nope you are not the only one 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> By the way am I the only one with Vocaloid wallpaper on my phone or do you guys do that too?

Click to collapse



Nope. Me too!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Some suggestions about which vocaloid i should draw next plz.

Me finally knowz how to draw face and body properly.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Some suggestions about which vocaloid i should draw next plz.

Click to collapse



Perhaps Kaito or one of the Kagamines.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Some suggestions about which vocaloid i should draw next plz.
> 
> Me finally knowz how to draw face and body properly.

Click to collapse



IA :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> IA :3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



nvm.

I need images of IA in order to draw something.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

Can't upload pics for some reason.

http://www.pixiv.com/works/37416382
http://www.pixiv.com/works/23346358

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Can't upload pics for some reason.
> 
> http://www.pixiv.com/works/37416382
> http://www.pixiv.com/works/23346358
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. I choose IA for my next art.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Ok. I choose IA for my next art.

Click to collapse



Yay \(^o^)/ , thank you!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Perhaps Kaito or one of the Kagamines.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I want to puke. I dont draw men.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I want to puke. I dont draw men.

Click to collapse



Okay then...

Rin then?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I want to puke. I dont draw men.

Click to collapse



Kagamine Rin is a girl you know 
Kagamine Len is the boy.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Okay then...
> 
> Rin then?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont like it's hair style.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I dont like it's hair style.

Click to collapse



Her*
Kagamine Rin future style 



Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I dont like it's hair style.

Click to collapse





FireWall123 said:


> Her*
> Kagamine Rin future style
> View attachment 2170911
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rin is my favorite vocaloid.
She has short hair and she will always have short hair!
Nobody make fun of Rin.:cyclops:
RINRINRINRIN...


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Rin is my favorite vocaloid.
> She has short hair and she will always have short hair!
> Nobody make fun of Rin.:cyclops:
> RINRINRINRIN...

Click to collapse



Lol I didn't mean to , and that model is in Project Diva f .
But I like her short hair too.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

I know you didn't...Haha we're all just joking around here. Anyways Rin is my favorite though and my favorite producer that uses her is JevanniP. JevanniP's tuning of Rin makes her sound so real...


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 7, 2013)

What should i draw IA or future rin?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

IA of course /

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> What should i draw IA or future rin?

Click to collapse



I say Rin

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

Rin!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

The first episode of the new TV show "Miku Miku Make Miku!" is now available for free watching from YouTube and Nicovideo:

YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmr1SFY6k3s&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Nicovideo:
http://nico.ms/1375759757

As a reminder, this is a paid programming show in Japan, and is not available on any TV networks outside the country.

Source : http://www.facebook.com/MikuFanOfficial/posts/502894383118069?ref=notif&notif_t=notify_me

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Thanks for letting me know!

Click to collapse



Your welcome 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ReDXfiRe (Aug 7, 2013)

I like Miku,  the only vocaloid out there worth listening and downloading its songs. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

ReDXfiRe said:


> I like Miku,  the only vocaloid out there worth listening and downloading its songs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I like Miku. She's the only Vocaloid out there with songs worth downloading and listening to. 
FTFY :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

ReDXfiRe said:


> I like Miku,  the only vocaloid out there worth listening and downloading its songs.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Miku is great, but there are also many other Vocaloid songs with other Vocaloids that are great. You should take some time and listen to some Megurine Luka songs or maybe even some Mayu songs haha.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Miku is great, but there are also many other Vocaloid songs with other Vocaloids that are great. You should take some time and listen to some Megurine Luka songs or maybe even some Mayu songs haha.

Click to collapse



Also Rin, Len , Gumi , IA , kaito , SeeU , Teto, Meiko etc
I listen to all of them , but the first love will always be on top. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

I completely understand. For me my first love was Rin.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Miku is great, but there are also many other Vocaloid songs with other Vocaloids that are great. You should take some time and listen to some Megurine Luka songs or maybe even some Mayu songs haha.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I completely understand. For me my first love was Rin.

Click to collapse



What's your first song ?
Mine is : Hoshi No Kakera - Hatsune Miku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine was Promise with both Miku and Rin.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

Miku's World is Mine here

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 7, 2013)

That's a classic!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 7, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> That's a classic!

Click to collapse



I know :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2013)

Some more songs

Strobe Light - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sKs7INaEoA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Melancholic - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLgJD1KmGXY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sigh - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MaP2jmDZkk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Freely Tomorrow - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmvydnVTriE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Melancholic - Kagamine Rin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLgJD1KmGXY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Click to collapse



Is...that....an iPhone? Rin! How could you?!!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is...that....an iPhone? Rin! How could you?!!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



lol...I always liked the song though.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 8, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> lol...I always liked the song though.

Click to collapse



You korean?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> You korean?

Click to collapse



According to his/her profile, yes.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 8, 2013)

I am Korean!


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 8, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I am Korean!

Click to collapse



Are you one of develoid or matcl members?


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 8, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Are you one of develoid or matcl members?

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 8, 2013)

Greetings Vocaloid fans...
I came here in peace
Brony here 
I was wondering why This is soooo popular
Wanna give it a shot. Want to see what`s all the hip for 
I`ve read the Wekipeia link
Seems intersting 
Link to any song? Make it your favorite if you can


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



:what:

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 PM ----------




hanisod said:


> Greetings Vocaloid fans...
> I came here in peace
> Brony here
> I was wondering why This is soooo popular
> ...

Click to collapse



prepare to bleed your ears while listening to it.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Greetings Vocaloid fans...
> I came here in peace
> Brony here
> I was wondering why This is soooo popular
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this one :thumbup:






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Try this one :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank god I remembered to turn down the volume before I play it. Lulz
The music is nice! better than I expected 
Although. Brony-made music is still my favorite
Not a fan though
But. I admit This one is pretty cool :highfive:
Got another one?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Thank god I remembered to turn down the volume before I play it. Lulz
> The music is nice! better than I expected
> Although. Brony-made music is still my favorite
> Not a fan though
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out the song of the day, in the OP.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Check out the song of the day, in the OP.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 8, 2013)

[News]

Great news for Miku fans in Hong Kong, Taiwan, France, USA and Mexico! Wanna see Hatsune Miku concert "Magical Mirai" in your country? You can watch at your local movie thatre!
Date, time and venue infomation will be announced soon!Don't miss it!
Updates will be posted on Live Viewing Japan's facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/LVJ.ENG 
Live Viewing Japan:
http://www.liveviewing.jp/contents/099_miku.html

Source : from the Official Hatsune Miku FB page: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...000956052254&type=1&theater&notif_t=notify_me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 8, 2013)

That song was also good! Keep it up. You really got something here


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> That song was also good! Keep it up. You really got something here

Click to collapse



Oh ... Welcome ^_^)/ 
Why not take a tour in the thread , am sure you'll find something you may like.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh ... Welcome ^_^)/
> Why not take a tour in the thread , am sure you'll find something you may like.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do . thnx


----------



## DonDizzurp (Aug 8, 2013)

trrrrrrrrrrolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllolololololol


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> [News]
> 
> Great news for Miku fans in Hong Kong, Taiwan, France, USA and Mexico! Wanna see Hatsune Miku concert "Magical Mirai" in your country? You can watch at your local movie thatre!
> Date, time and venue infomation will be announced soon!Don't miss it!
> ...

Click to collapse



FB link is dead

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> FB link is dead
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Link is working now, was a small mistake.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Link is working now, was a small mistake.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Thanks. I wanna go so bad! 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2013)

Some more PjD-F PVs

Cat Food - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt7n_TLSKZk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Melancholic - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpY4m30rJ4M&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Secret Police - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49Gvhjo1U0Q&list=PLOzRBsDgSbxwV8Yc6WR3V_bROD0b-JBet&index=17

Rin-Chan now! - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=992pddtErb8&list=PLOzRBsDgSbxwV8Yc6WR3V_bROD0b-JBet&index=6

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mikusperia anyone  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_8FUMQE54c&feature=youtu.be

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 9, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Greetings Vocaloid fans...
> I came here in peace
> Brony here
> I was wondering why This is soooo popular
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello.
I would like to take my time and explain why I personally like Vocaloid so much.
Vocaloid is not just a type of music or something as simple as a song.
It is a connection between Vocaloid and producer.
Many producers want to make music, but they may not have a voice suited to the music they want to make.
This is where Vocaloid comes in.
Through the connection between producer and Vocaloid beautiful music can be made.
Vocaloid is not just simply music or a tool but it is a deep bond.
Yes, not all Vocaloid music has great lyrics or deep meaning, but no matter what song there is a base level of connection between producer and Vocaloid.
Although people may say that Vocaloid is not real, or there is no real connection...The final product or the song proves otherwise.
A good song that explains this very well is Dixie Flatline's Andante.
It is a beautiful piece describing the relationship of Vocaloid and producer.
That is what makes Vocaloid so special to me.
That connection no matter how distant it may be, is so close.
Plus there are so many Vocaloid songs out there with such beautiful lyrics and melodies.
Vocaloid also gives complete freedom to the producer of how they want to make a song.
It gives them the power to make a song exactly how they want.
As you can see I love Vocaloid very much.
I'm actually practicing music every day and currently learning Japanese to one day be a great Vocaloid producer myself.
Vocaloid to me is an inspiration and goal.
It is something that gives me hope.
It is also  that for many producers out there including livetune, Flatline, YUKISON etc.
Sorry for the long personal explanation, but I just can't help it when someone is curious about Vocaloid.

Here is a link to the song Andante that I talked about above by Dixie Flatline.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLLJe67jMg4


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2013)

@lovehoshi well said :thumbup:
Also this song explains it , by Ryo(supercell)
ODDS&ENDS - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN1BdxXh5-Q&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @lovehoshi well said :thumbup:
> Also this song explains it , by Ryo(supercell)
> ODDS&ENDS - Hatsune Miku
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN1BdxXh5-Q&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree.

Very well said, @lovehoshi!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2013)

An illustration for a change...
Illustrator : KAZENO
Characters from right to left :
IA , Gumi , Miku , Lily and Yukari.







Higher resolution : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=37683363

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------






Official Hatsune Miku V3 (Japanese) product illustration by iXima. The high quality original with a transparent background can be found here:



www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/prod/vocaloid/images/img_illust_miku.png







Official Hatsune Miku V3 (English) product illustration by Zain. The high quality original with a transparent background can be found here:



www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/prod/vocaloid/images/img_illust_mikuv3e.png



Source : MikuFan's FB page ( @jrharbort )

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Official Hatsune Miku V3 (Japanese) product illustration by iXima. The high quality original with a transparent background can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/prod/vocaloid/images/img_illust_miku.png

Click to collapse



Me like :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2013)

Some more creepy songs


Scissoroid - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEMYzp0Qus4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Hide And Seek - SeeU





That Girl is Not Scared of ME - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFwPlVGhWQ4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2013)

Some walls...if anyone wants a higher resolution just let me know


















Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2013)

Time of My Life , Original by producer Aura Qualic. Still not publicly released.
Give it a listen , it deserves more love .
Time of my life full version on Niconico Douga:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21558591

If you don't have a Niconico account just give it a listen from the link below , be sure to select the Nicovideo version under "Original Media" .

http://vocadb.net/S/18853

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

Hatsune Miku V3 Official Demo song along with Appends and V3 English.
Six Greetings - by Kikuo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWtHv3Lih_0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

Project Diva 2nd running on a GNex






Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

DonDizzurp said:


> trrrrrrrrrrolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllolololololol

Click to collapse



Don? Why are you here?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Thanks. I wanna go so bad!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Aww... no theaters in my area! :/

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Project Diva 2nd running on a GNex
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats a psp game.

btw, didnt start drawing ia yet because i was busy working on my project. Sorry for the delay


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Thats a psp game.
> 
> btw, didnt start drawing ia yet because i was busy working on my project. Sorry for the delay

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know.I have it :thumbup:

And...no rush. Take your time.

Speaking of drawings, I have an idea of what I'm going to draw.

I'm going to re-draw the girl from the "Hello, How are you" PV to look like Miku.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah, I know.I have it :thumbup:
> 
> And...no rush. Take your time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Do it!

Click to collapse



Aren't you enthusiastic 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

[Livestream Concert News] 
This free livestream of the concert will start in less than 10 hours. Don't miss out!

【YouTube】Watch Hatsune Miku concert on YouTube!
Hatsune Miku at SONIC MANIA 2013 will be streamed on Summer Sonic YouTube channel ! Exclusive for foreign fans!
Date: 2013.8.11 sun 6:00pm JST(This is 4 hours program, Miku's concert is a part of this show)
Check:
http://www.youtube.com/summersonic
-----------
More photos on Sonic Mania Web:
http://www.summersonic.com/2013/gallery/sonicmania.html

Source :  Hatsune Miku's Official FB post.


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 11, 2013)

I love how you guys are always so updated with Vocaloid events and news and such haha
By the way anybody here know decent Japanese?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I love how you guys are always so updated with Vocaloid events and news and such haha
> By the way anybody here know decent Japanese?

Click to collapse



Not me , I only can count. but willing to learn.
You may ask one of the translators if you need help with something. Like decent87 (ukwildcat ) .
PS he went to Japan to teach English there , so he might be busy , sorry .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 AM ----------

Some more songs 


Tokyo Teddy Bear - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I91O_Veh7HU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Electric Alngel - Hatsune Miku  (Original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMalAXU97_Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Electric Angel - Kagamine Len & Kagamine Rin (V.Cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnZ5uwScP9Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Unhappy Refrain - Hatsune Miku (Original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUKX3ucMSro

Unhappy Refrain - Kagamine Len & Kagamine Rin (V.Cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVrDjDUA4_A

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah I was just curious.
I know of ukwildcat, I read his translations on YouTube.
I was just wondering because I'm learning and it would be cool to chat with someone who is fluent so that maybe I could learn a thing or two.
I'm also planning to go to Japan to teach English myself.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> [Livestream Concert News]
> This free livestream of the concert will start in less than 10 hours. Don't miss out!
> 
> 【YouTube】Watch Hatsune Miku concert on YouTube!
> ...

Click to collapse








Countdown begins...Don't mess it!
My body is ready 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkrzUSpAWrc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Countdown begins...Don't mess it!
> My body is ready
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkrzUSpAWrc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> ...

Click to collapse



People spamming the names of other musicians/bands in the comments is getting on my nerves.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> People spamming the names of other musicians/bands in the comments is getting on my nerves.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Yeah , just ignore them . or better , dominate the comment section with Vocaloid . that'll be fun , rather than waiting 4:30 hours for the livestream.
I'll be commenting in the next few minutes , if you'd like to join me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Yeah , just ignore them . or better , dominate the comment section with Vocaloid . that'll be fun , rather than waiting 4:30 hours for the livestream.
> I'll be commenting in the next few minutes , if you'd like to join me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure. I see you :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sure. I see you :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Oh and BTW, S.O.T.D. updated 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh and BTW, S.O.T.D. updated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Okey dokey 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol I can't comment they are killing the comments section XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol I can't comment they are killing the comments section XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



You see me?

Edit: I think I'm gonna crack out the laptop. I dislike mobile YT.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You see me?
> 
> Edit: I think I'm gonna crack out the laptop. I dislike mobile YT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well here I am, off my phone. It's 1:07 AM where I live XD


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

You are Qwarkfan , right ?
If so , yeah I SeeU 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> You are Qwarkfan , right ?
> If so , yeah I SeeU
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed.

Edit: Just saw the "reference" now...lol!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

More DaniwellP ... Cause Kawaii :3

Girl☆Meets☆Boy - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86fBsE2o-nI

Nekomimi Switch - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt-lnIcE19k&list=PLTmKyZoYbR2UnENuBOvUMEiQvfqlJuUK_&index=4

Love Logic - MAYU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6oxY-quTOA&list=PLTmKyZoYbR2UnENuBOvUMEiQvfqlJuUK_&index=6

I Cat - Kagamine Rin
( with real life NyanCat :3  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQOkq7oSL0w&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

It's extremely late where I live, so I'm gonna try to get some sleep before "it's time". I've set an alarm, hopefully it will go off :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's extremely late where I live, so I'm gonna try to get some sleep before "it's time". I've set an alarm, hopefully it will go off :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



10 min...
Wake UP!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> 10 min...
> Wake UP!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm here!

Uh...who were the folks after Miku's "Tell Your World"?

Edit: Nvm.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know and don't want to, I hate them 
Its a replay of the concert, and is 4 hours long , I believe. so there will be more Miku , we just don't know when 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I don't know and don't want to, I hate them
> Its a replay of the concert, and is 4 hours long , I believe. so there will be more Miku , we just don't know when
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 we share an opinion!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Not yet Miku , I'll post here when they put one of her songs 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Not yet Miku , I'll post here when they put one of her songs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



People in the comments keep saying that "Miku already performed". I'm beginning to worry that there's no more Miku :thumbdown:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> People in the comments keep saying that "Miku already performed". I'm beginning to worry that there's no more Miku :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



There'll be , they are just haters , ignore them.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> There'll be , they are just haters , ignore them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse









Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



As much as I hate to believe it, it's probably true.

If there are any more songs, they'll be up tomorrow by themselves. I'm going back to bed.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> As much as I hate to believe it, it's probably true.
> 
> If there are any more songs, they'll be up tomorrow by themselves. I'm going back to bed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a mixed concert , and they are replaying the performances randomly . so, nobody really know when will Miku show up again . also , some bands have performed 2 songs to 3 , so am sure we will have a minimum of 3 songs , not including the opening .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> This is a mixed concert , and they are replaying the performances randomly . so, nobody really know when will Miku show up again . also , some bands have performed 2 songs to 3 , so am sure we will have a minimum of 3 songs , not including the opening .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I can see any other songs tomorrow. 

Sleep is a priority over Miku 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I can see any other songs tomorrow.
> 
> Sleep is a priority over Miku
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you think so , am still up since yesterdays morning lol, I finished school . so , holiday is my priority here , but Miku is on top 


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2013)

@Android Pizza , Miku is up 
Torinoko city .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 11, 2013)

Damn. I missed it all haha.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza , Miku is up
> Torinoko city .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Edit: Nvm. Derp.

Edit 2: Can't find it on YT :/

Edit 3: It'll be in the broadcast "archive"...what time was it at?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Damn. I missed it all haha.

Click to collapse



I went to sleep after a while...so I missed some too.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Edit: Nvm. Derp.
> 
> Edit 2: Can't find it on YT :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The broadcast is private now 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2013)

All you guys missed was two songs , and crappy quality streaming lol
A lot better version for you guys.

Tell your World - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STasRU8ffzI&list=PLIYKij5RN-asfPzpUSnYBHDeNEWw8dEoo&index=25

Torinoko City - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--6AjcerbBE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw the first song, but got tired of waiting and went to bed XD

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 12, 2013)

I will start drawing when i get home.

I think drawing IAs hair and clothes are a bit hard task for me.
thinking of drawing a bikini instead.

hey, @android_pizza you started drawing? If so, plz let me know.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I will start drawing when i get home.
> 
> I think drawing IAs hair and clothes are a bit hard task for me.
> thinking of drawing a bikini instead.
> ...

Click to collapse



OK.

No, I haven't started yet.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I will start drawing when i get home.
> 
> I think drawing IAs hair and clothes are a bit hard task for me.
> thinking of drawing a bikini instead.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bikini ?  are you serious XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Bikini ?  are you serious XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Well, it saves a lot of extra detail 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey  @LENAROX you still have options , like SeeU , Lily and Luka , if you are interested.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey  @LENAROX you still have options , like SeeU , Lily and Luka , if you are interested.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



+1 on Lily or Luka 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

FireWall, you can have today's S.O.T.D.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> FireWall, you can have today's S.O.T.D.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Sure, Updated :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sure, Updated :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Lol, all your recent song choices have a trend.

Long titles!

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lol, all your recent song choices have a trend.
> 
> Long titles!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's sort of a series from utata-P , and this is the end , at least I think.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> That's sort of a series from utata-P , and this is the end , at least I think.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Oh, okay 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow. This thread is dead today.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 13, 2013)

I need some more IA pics.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Good morning , was an exhausting day 
, sorry for not posting.



LENAROX said:


> I need some more IA pics.

Click to collapse



Here you go...















Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 13, 2013)

Not IA but i just finished one of my sketches.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Not IA but i just finished one of my sketches.

Click to collapse



Looks wonderful! Who is it?

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Some more MMDs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCTJGjzSc7s&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx93oMcigqY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k65o_DuR8UA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt-6E4KZW2g&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vEi6QfDDC4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you hear that Miku was used to sing the ending song to episode 6 of the anime WateMote? It was composed by Utsu-P & Minatsukitoka.
If you're curious, the full anime name is "Watashi ga Motenai no wa Dou Kangaetemo Omaera ga Warui!". It's pretty long, so people call it WateMote for short.

PS the song is in MikuFan's Post , also in the anime's FB page.  I can't post it here. 

Source :  MikuFan's Post .

The anime's FB page posted it first : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=440326926082275

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Some more songs...

Happy Synthesizer - Gumi Megpoid & Megurine Luka (Original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhuCtff8KzI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Happy Synthesizer - Vocal: 96Neko & Vocaloid: Kagamine Len (V.Cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X82FrnpBxNY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

We are POP☆CANDY! - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmWf-aoF_v8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Imagination Forest - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u67yZb7bSM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt-6E4KZW2g&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Click to collapse



I literally lol'ed.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 13, 2013)

Vocaloid Choruses \(^o^)/ I recommend lowering the volume , for your ears safety . but if you are used to these, like me , then enjoy the eargasm.

Magnet - Hatsune Miku, Megurine Luka, Kaito, Meiko, Kagamine Twins, Gumi and Gakupo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw7rS_HlEtA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Butterfly on your Right Shoulder - Kagamine Twins, Gakupo, Kaito, Gumi, Megurine Luka and Meiko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-9HoxDs6A4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Love is War - Hatsune Miku , Gumi, Megurine Luka, Kaito, Kagamine Twins , Meiko and Gakupo , and nodoame
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_IKzRVZWNk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Last Night, Good Night - Hatsune Miku , and 3 Males and 3 Females from Niconico
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wg5z4GXkfo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

World's End Dancehall - Hatsune Miku, Kaito, Kagamine Twins, Gakupo, Meiko, Megurine Luka and Gumi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocq5vzAHaYc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Vocaloid Choruses \(^o^)/ I recommend lowering the volume , for your ears safety . but if you are used to these, like me , then enjoy the eargasm.
> 
> Magnet - Hatsune Miku, Megurine Luka, Kaito, Meiko, Kagamine Twins, Gumi and Gakupo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw7rS_HlEtA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> ...

Click to collapse



Epic :thumbup:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 13, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Not IA but i just finished one of my sketches.

Click to collapse



Could that be Yui?


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 14, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Could that be Yui?

Click to collapse



Yeah.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2013)

@Android Pizza S.O.T.D. updated :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza S.O.T.D. updated :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



OK.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Some awesome songs from Samfree


IA IA ★ Night of Desire - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIK_Kox6LsI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Neko Neko ☆ Super Fever Night  - Nekomura Iroha





Luka Luka ★ Night Fever - Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uUE1wY-_hc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Miki Miki ★ Romantic Night  - Miki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRBQeQqy_iA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Miku Miku ☆ Summer Night Fantasy  - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVGjRHzyo98&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Lily Lily★Burning Night  - Lily





Shota Shota ★ Burning Night - Kagamine Len (FanMade)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8ANjfEM6kU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Some more songs...


Revenge Syndrome - IA 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9_QQIWNovc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

The Lost One's Weeping - kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0TtDeDiHcE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Bad Apple!! - Gumi Megpoid, Hatsune Miku, Lily, Megurine Luka and Meiko (V.Cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkI5iZmUs5Q&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Original :



        Bad Apple!! - nomico
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzEUeWnV73U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC



Black Cats of Halloween - Kagamine Rin and Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ngj9bXui9EQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Some more songs...


Romeo and Cinderella - Hatsune Miku (Original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f3FZYM76M0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Romeo and Cinderella - Kagamine Len & Kagamine Rin (V.Cover)





Take it Easy! - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XS4shBD8w8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Project Diva Desu - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTJ2f0KXRJw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2013)

You're on a roll 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Some more songs...


Chaining Intention - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8SYrzDHD74&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Levan Polka - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhpehdYRKvA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

HORIZON - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqkMh8z4AlM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

My Soul, Your Beats - IA 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF4ErhM6zT4

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2013)

[Project Diva-F News]
SEGA of America has released another gameplay trailer for the international release of Project Diva F for PS3. Remember, the game launches on August 27th!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiHmNE_t-o8

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2013)

S.O.T.D. updated . @Android Pizza I took it for today , as it looks like you are busy . you can choose the next one.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 15, 2013)

Just popping in and saying hello again to my fellow Vocaloid fans!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Just popping in and saying hello again to my fellow Vocaloid fans!

Click to collapse



Hello there , good to see am not alone in here 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> S.O.T.D. updated . @Android Pizza I took it for today , as it looks like you are busy . you can choose the next one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Okay, sorry for my absence.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

This was gonna be tomorrow's S.O.T.D, but I thought I'd go ahead and post this now and choose something else for S.O.T.D.






 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some more songs...


:Re - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY4f4aL3Fcs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Freely Tomorrow - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmvydnVTriE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

From Y to Y - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KiG-alWm9U

Unfragment - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_g4zbwWG_I&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This was gonna be tomorrow's S.O.T.D, but I thought I'd go ahead and post this now and choose something else for S.O.T.D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated S.O.T.D.

I think it's still S.O.T.D. worthy :thumbup:

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2013)

This is the newest song by Ika/MOSAIC.TUNE titled "Midsummer Letter Rainbow", with a PV done by MasatakaP. Enjoy the song from Ika's official channel below!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNnEnpiIQoE

Source :  MikuFan 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2013)

An illustration for a change .
This contains Vocaloid Girls only.







Source :  Pixiv 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> An illustration for a change .
> This contains Vocaloid Girls only.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice!
Glad that the fanmade Vocaloids aren't excluded from this 

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> An illustration for a change .
> This contains Vocaloid Girls only.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see mammaries. Picture approved.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> I see mammaries. Picture approved.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Perv

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## veeman (Aug 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Perv
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



I just represent the internet as a whole. Now shush and let me enjoy the view.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> I just represent the internet as a whole. Now shush and let me enjoy the view.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Lol am glad you found something that you like , per..I mean veeman. XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

veeman said:


> I just represent the internet as a whole. Now shush and let me enjoy the view.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Ik you do.

The internet as a whole is full of sick people.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol am glad you found something that you like , per..I mean veeman. XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



XD

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some more MMDs, fresh ones 
I'll start posting MMDcup11 MMDs from here 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpYIUsMIfgs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwrXO0qRgkc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R8t9xYIisk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 17, 2013)

FireWall, S.O.T.D. is yours.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> FireWall, S.O.T.D. is yours.
> 
> Sent from Miku's leek

Click to collapse



S.O.T.D. updated :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs 
Some are really weird :sly:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Sbc1eQt80&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjRdNo37Aco&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBM_C7M_yx4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xZe2RQ-QEg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57B8t1iiOjk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UJW2ILMbck&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGCHNCeVtzc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nhCnplhNw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BaLNwkEUWM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wokgg_mT70&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzV3EEGEtlk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNsJiemwE7c&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyyYHcq4bcg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC



Note: there are more MMDs than these , but are sort of not appropriate to be posted in XDA.

PS if anyone thinks one of the above is not appropriate in here ,please let me know 

Edit : Added one I removed accidentally.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdS3dqMhPpg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4dEkS7Pxf4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV3h_8lGE7I&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGj20H7hf50&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BGh_43A36o&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 17, 2013)

The amount of videos you can push out in a day in is amazing.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2013)

MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE:

As a boy he played Beatmania and dreamed of the day when he could make music like his idol Ryuichi Sakamoto…

Less than two decades later he has become a cultural icon in Japan with influence that extends into the varied media of Vocaloid, anime, J-pop, video game and electronic dance music.

MikuStar is proud to present kz (livetune) - its newest “Legends” profile article.

With 20 subsections and 44 videos, it is the most comprehensive English language article ever published on the famous Vocaloid music producer and DJ.

Read it now on MikuStar…

(Note: due to the high number of embedded videos, this article may load slightly slower than normal.)

http://www.mikustar.com/kz_livetune.html

source :  MikuStar's FB 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 AM ----------

Here is two more Legends :

Tripshots

Supercell

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE:
> 
> As a boy he played Beatmania and dreamed of the day when he could make music like his idol Ryuichi Sakamoto…
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very interesting!

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIlRwIx9ueE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ErDQzA8Kmo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCoIV_KURuQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-oaSGwyJ6w&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2013)

This illustration is ranked #2 in Pixiv daily ranking.
The artist , meola, created this with an interesting and beautiful style. Users have already tagged it with "メイキング希望", which means they'd like to see the artist create more.







Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=37836883
Also from MikuFan's FB 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2013)

@Android Pizza Y U No update S.O.T.D. ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2013)

An album titled "VOCALOID Professional 2013" will be released on September 27th, and the album website recently threw up a neat extra: Wallpaper downloads! The illustration was drawn by 村上ゆいち, the same artist as Racing Miku's 2011 design!

Check out the album info and wallpaper downloads from here:
http://www.sputonic.net/sptn002.html

Source : MikuFan's Post

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Even more fresh MMDs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoARJt0Arv4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T95PpfCuMSQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvG19dQp410&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2013)

Some more Project Diva PVs...


Nekomimi Archive - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u50SatVIT8c&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Po Pi Po - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv2_2nN2B5U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Acute - Hatsune Miku , Megurine Luka and Kaito
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tr2uFZUAZc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Torinoko City - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oolv1pqOFkA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Monochrome Dream Eater Baku - Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUzdO3oCadQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

@Android Pizza : I'll update the S.O.T.D. , let me know if you'll be absent. So I update it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2013)

Sorry about not updating the S.O.T.D.

I'll try not to do it again.

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D updated 

 Sent from Miku's leek


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

After 4 months of production, Aerial Flow's newest song is finally released. That vocal work is just so beautiful... I honestly don't know of any other producer that makes Miku sound so heavenly.

YouTube (official):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igvnp5KdSlc&feature=youtu.be
Nicovideo:
http://nico.ms/sm21627661
MP3 (Piapro):
http://piapro.jp/t/0CDE
MP3 (Website):
http://sound.jp/aerialflow/

Source :  MikuFan's FB 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------

Even more fresh MMDs...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr05IjzzkuU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0ZMnAByLhE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuxTjkPGKgQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAyCsAuAODg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op75tQ28HDQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M5PNBGaeIg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

This one is an old MMD ↓ still Good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaIvgzBInRo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

PS if anyone thinks one of the above is not appropriate in here ,please let me know 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> After 4 months of production, Aerial Flow's newest song is finally released. That vocal work is just so beautiful... I honestly don't know of any other producer that makes Miku sound so heavenly.
> 
> YouTube (official):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igvnp5KdSlc&feature=youtu.be
> ...

Click to collapse



Is...that...a chubby, balloon-like Miku?

Creepy

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

Even more songs...


-Error - Lily (Original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImOJI3ALjRw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

-Error - IA (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnEM-WQTkss&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Your Love will Surely Skyrocket ☆ - Gumi (Original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ChBjzIaakM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Your Love will Surely Skyrocket ☆ - Hatsune Miku (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qRIIdkPL7w&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

Even more songs...


Melody Line - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-gWc79UuCA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Deep-Sea Girl - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-y-jhTnb2A&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Karakuri 卍 Burst - Kagamine Len and Rin ( Append Power )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW-6U5bCyS4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Daughter of Evil's Road-roller - Kagamine Rin and Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR_0gYNFsBc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

Hoshi No Kakera/Beautiful Ballade/Star Fragment - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAWoJ56gjo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

Growing For a Dream - All 6 Aikatsu Girls(Song by Hoshimiya Ichigo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgyH-lStg-w

This vocaloid is actually part of an Anime.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Growing For a Dream - All 6 Aikatsu Girls(Song by Hoshimiya Ichigo)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgyH-lStg-w
> 
> This vocaloid is actually part of an Anime.

Click to collapse



You are kidding right ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> You are kidding right ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



? Arent Vocaloids pretty much "concerts" by anime characters?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> ? Arent Vocaloids pretty much "concerts" by anime characters?

Click to collapse



Nope. Have you read the links in the OP ? 
Also read this , as I don't have time to right a long story about Vocaloid .
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44440496

PS *facepalm* they ARE Not Anime Characters.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nope. Have you read the links in the OP ?
> Also read this , as I don't have time to right a long story about Vocaloid .
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=44440496
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, so its a anime concert made using software. Finally, found out what it is


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Oh, so its a anime concert made using software. Finally, found out what it is

Click to collapse



No, Vocaloid isn't a " anime concert made using software " *facepalm*²

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> No, Vocaloid isn't a " anime concert made using software " *facepalm*²
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Then what is it?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

They aren't anime. They are singing Synthesizers sampled by humans , for example , Hatsune Miku's VB(VoiceBank) is provided by Fujita Saki , a Japanese actress . also there are other Vocaloid with different language , like SeeU is Korean , some other are Spanish. They were developed for those who don't have a good voice but can write beautiful songs and touching lyrics , also they can be what ever the user want them to be , like Kagamine Len and Rin , in some songs they are brother and sister , in other song they are lovers . Also they sung some anime OPs , like Black Rock Shooter or The OP of the anime Air...etc. And made some appearances in some animes . but no they are not animes.

This is just a quick summery.
If you have certain Qs please ask.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## _Variable (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> They aren't anime. They are singing Synthesizers sampled by humans , for example , Hatsune Miku's VB(VoiceBank) is provided by Fujita Saki , a Japanese actress . also there are other Vocaloid with different language , like SeeU is Korean , some other are Spanish. They were developed for those who don't have a good voice but can write beautiful songs and touching lyrics , also they can be what ever the user want them to be , like Kagamine Len and Rin , in some songs they are brother and sister , in other song they are lovers . Also they sung some anime OPs , like Black Rock Shooter or The OP of the anime Air...etc. And made some appearances in some animes . but no they are not animes.
> 
> This is just a quick summery.
> If you have certain Qs please ask.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

[News]

The info for exact locations and ticket purchases for Magical Mirai in U.S. theaters is now available! Ticket purchases open in 4 hours from this post.
Read this first:
 http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-mik...be-streamed-online-and-in-theaters-worldwide/

 http://www.mikufan.com/location-an...heater-broadcast-of-magical-mirai-in-the-u-s/

Source : MikuFan's FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Growing For a Dream - All 6 Aikatsu Girls(Song by Hoshimiya Ichigo)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgyH-lStg-w
> 
> This vocaloid is actually part of an Anime.

Click to collapse



Hi Sammy!

I would explain Vocaloid, but it looks like  FireWall already has.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi pizza , good to see you.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hi pizza , good to see you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse







(Teehee!)

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> [News]
> 
> The info for exact locations and ticket purchases for Magical Mirai in U.S. theaters is now available! Ticket purchases open in 4 hours from this post.
> Read this first:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm confused. http://hatsunemikuliveviewing2013.com/ says that LA and NYC are "two of the locations in the US". Does that mean there are more? 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm confused. http://hatsunemikuliveviewing2013.com/ says that LA and NYC are "two of the locations in the US". Does that mean there are more?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Not sure as of yet , MikuFan is currently investigating this. I'll keep you in touch 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Not sure as of yet , MikuFan is currently investigating this. I'll keep you in touch
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Okay, thanks! :thumbup:

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't believe I didn't post this.

The singing voice was born to send out the music from inside your heart.
Nurtured by many, her voice echos gently, adorably, and sometimes cool.
She grew up to be loved by people around the world, as we celebrate the 6th anniversary.
The birth of Hatsune Miku is right here with you when you hum songs.
With our biggest gratitude, let the celebration begin with KARENT Special feature "Hatsune Miku 6th Anniversary"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzJ61713r6I

Songs list :



         #1Bokura no Caravan(feat. Hatsune Miku) / PIROPARU
#2Namida Scape(feat. Hatsune Miku) / KIKKYON
#3A Blind Astronaut(feat. Hatsune Miku) / yukkedoluce
#4sound track(feat. Hatsune Miku) / takkyuusyounen
#5imaginative journey(feat. Hatsune Miku) / lumo
#6Melt in Chocolate(feat. Hatsune Miku) / KTKT
#7cyanotype(feat. Hatsune Miku) / junk
#8Marukunaru 2013(feat. Hatsune Miku&Kagamine Rin&Kagamine Len&Megurine Luka) / Xenon-P
#9thank you for coming into this word(feat. Hatsune Miku) / atsuzoukun
#10"ARIGATO" from me to you(feat. Hatsune Miku) / Komso
#11Puzzle Life(feat. Hatsune Miku) / shu-t
#12Time traveler(feat. Hatsune Miku) / As'257G
#13dassousitekitakedamonodegozaimasu(fea*t. Hatsune Miku) / ChaosP
#14Yaosan Jinja(feat. Hatsune Miku) / SolPie
#15DIE4ReBIRTH(feat. Hatsune Miku) / AETA
#16Boku tachi wa(feat. Hatsune Miku) / AVTechNO!
#17Distant Love(feat. Hatsune Miku) / Luna 
    


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I can't believe I didn't post this.
> 
> The singing voice was born to send out the music from inside your heart.
> Nurtured by many, her voice echos gently, adorably, and sometimes cool.
> ...

Click to collapse








 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

XD





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*saves for future use*

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2013)

Even more songs...


From Y to Y - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTm6Q5Pj_Jo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Once upon a me - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIwpPMNw07I&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

ARiA - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOT0SCCYblw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Packaged - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKJW-sFoFaQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

@Android Pizza S.O.T.D. updated :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is one of the most tender and touching album covers I have ever seen. The illustration is actually very simple but the interaction between the two Miku's is so genuine that you can't help but feel the tender emotion between the two.
I don't know the proper title (it's in Japanese) but it's one of the compilation albums by EXIT TUNES.*

Full description on VocaDB:
http://vocadb.net/Album/Details/2112

Source : MikuStar's FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 AM ----------

Kawaii :3














Source : MikuStar's FB (link is above)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs...
Some are really weird :sly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VhDd6h5GLg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvGeCCFm9Hs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9iWk7fJ5lE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_zGi8QBxLw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJC2NB--zjg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP8tpU7OE24&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VDMoYaRF9w&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJSRb1emz_E&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Note: there are more MMDs than the ones I post , if you want to watch them go to the MMDShip YT Channel in 3rd post , I have a link there. 

PS if anyone thinks one of the MMDs is inappropriate please let me know.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> This is one of the most tender and touching album covers I have ever seen. The illustration is actually very simple but the interaction between the two Miku's is so genuine that you can't help but feel the tender emotion between the two.
> I don't know the proper title (it's in Japanese) but it's one of the compilation albums by EXIT TUNES.*
> 
> Full description on VocaDB:
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy crap, miku's a lesbian?!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Holy crap, miku's a lesbian

Click to collapse



Well, it depends on how you want her to be...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## CountParadox (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello
I like Rin

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

CountParadox said:


> Hello
> I like Rin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Welcome , I like her,too.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## CountParadox (Aug 20, 2013)

Let's discuss apps for a moment, any recommended vocaloid ones?
Also, In hachune denchi, how does one collect wood?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

CountParadox said:


> Let's discuss apps for a moment, any recommended vocaloid ones?
> Also, In hachune denchi, how does one collect wood?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I didn't know there was an app hachune denchi .
The apps I have are Hatsune Miku live stage producer , Hatsune Miku in KC and an app made by DaniwellP.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## CountParadox (Aug 20, 2013)

Oooh hachune denchi is a great pastime XD 
I've been paying for months

I shall have a look at those

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## princebabyeater (Aug 20, 2013)

So glad to see this thread, guess my car belongs here! =^_^=

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 20, 2013)

CountParadox said:


> Oooh hachune denchi is a great pastime XD
> I've been paying for months
> 
> I shall have a look at those
> ...

Click to collapse



How is a battery widget "a great pastime"?


----------



## CountParadox (Aug 20, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> How is a battery widget "a great pastime"?

Click to collapse



Install it, touch it, and find out for yourself

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

Even more MMD PVs...


Heart Shooter - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vG-G4w7AXWM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Electric Love - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQF3EucE53E&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Happy Synthesizer - Megurine Luka & Gumi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9LG8PtVb50&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Matryoshka - Hatsune Miku & Gumi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMc73weAtW8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Blooming the Idol - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bnFEb3qrT0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Heart Beats - Hatsune Miku
Note: this isn't Miku singing, its one of nico singers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lzYadA9K-U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

Even more songs from different concerts...


ODDS&ENDS - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDRZP_YaAus&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Bad End Night - Miku , Len , Rin , Luka , Kaito , Gumi , Meiko and Gakupo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzUDQiLB1ng&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Yellow - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q6qx_O-9jg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2013)

Even more songs...


An Earnest Unrequited Love, Wanting to Make it Bear a Little Happiness - MAYU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV-494kWBhw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

I am sorry for liking you - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yneCHigXtv0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Witch - Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpJtSKfbQdM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Demon Girlfriend - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k11ZfUy8ls&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 20, 2013)

CountParadox said:


> Let's discuss apps for a moment, any recommended vocaloid ones?
> Also, In hachune denchi, how does one collect wood?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I have a chibi Miku clock widget.








princebabyeater said:


> So glad to see this thread, guess my car belongs here! =^_^=
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse














CountParadox said:


> Install it, touch it, and find out for yourself
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



+1

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

CountParadox said:


> Hello
> I like Rin
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Finally someone with similar tastes! 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------




princebabyeater said:


> So glad to see this thread, guess my car belongs here! =^_^=
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh my god. Is that really your car?  I love you. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## princebabyeater (Aug 21, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Finally someone with similar tastes!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, yup, that's my baby  I love it, I get people asking about it all the time, and taking photos

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

princebabyeater said:


> Lol, yup, that's my baby  I love it, I get people asking about it all the time, and taking photos
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I love you. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I love you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



+1 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

This looks interesting.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...gle&utm_medium=organic&utm_term=mikumikudroid

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated :thumbup:

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 21, 2013)

Whenever i type just vocaloid on google images, vocaloid pr0n shows up alot.
What could it mean?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Whenever i type just vocaloid on google images, vocaloid pr0n shows up alot.
> What could it mean?

Click to collapse



Nice try, LENAROX. You do know the difference between ecchi and pr0n , don't you ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

^^This

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^This
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I have to practice driving for 5h , so... SeeU later Pizza ^_^)~

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I have to practice driving for 5h , so... SeeU later Pizza ^_^)~
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



SeeU later too!

It's 2 AM my time. Goodnight!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> SeeU later too!
> 
> It's 2 AM my time. Goodnight!
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Alright , goodnight.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nice try, LENAROX. You do know the difference between ecchi and pr0n , don't you ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



so youre saying that vocaloid is a pervert?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> so youre saying that vocaloid is a pervert?

Click to collapse



Well , it depends on the illustrator and the way he/she look at Vocaloid . and no, to me Vocaloids are not perverts . some MMDs ( I have posted ) show Len and Kaito as perverts , others show them as Good guys . so in the end that all depends on how you look at Vocaloid and the producer, MMD animator and illustrator . 
Take it like this , Vocaloids can be WHATEVER you want them. Simple. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## princebabyeater (Aug 21, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by princebabyeater
> > Lol, yup, that's my baby  I love it, I get people asking about it all the time, and taking photos
> >
> > Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Aww thank you, you're making me blush

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Some illustrations.






This illustration is currently #2 in Pixiv daily ranking , and has been holding strong for two days ever since.
Illustrator : KD
Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=37905566





Illustrator : ぜろきち
Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=6085319





Illustrator : Diesel.2B
Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=37956481





Illustrator : ぶーた
Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=37947429





Illustrator : 雪月佳
Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=27828932

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

raffybest94V01 said:


> i love vocaloid specialy miku

Click to collapse



Thanks for letting us know. 
And please don't post your first 10 posts in off-topic, just to be in the safe side. Try helping some users in your device's Q&A or General sections first .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Even more songs...
This time its Domino's pizza ... XD


Yum-Yum! pizza - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMOOhVqSJVo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

アノ樹ノ下デ*- Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHWt6SoNDXY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Ever Green - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeq-IrUC8GA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

High driver M - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfaYpI2pYIw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

SOON! - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11NGFGrCuLQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nice try, LENAROX. You do know the difference between ecchi and pr0n , don't you ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Wtf is ecchi? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wtf is ecchi?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Its like being one step away from being pr0n or Hentie , the KissXsis anime and manga or To love Ru , as examples.

Edit : go ask in the manga and anime OT thread and you'll get many answers and examples.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> Wtf is ecchi?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecchi

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Illustrator : 雪月佳
> Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=27828932
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I found a new wallpaper 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Even more songs...


↑The Game of Life↓ - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzHq2fDWH2I&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

I wanna be your world - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYPx-dA6gOI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Dialing Paranoia - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4i-lPWliW8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

I only speak Konglish - SeeU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pNTBVPy_Fo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

So I just bought an amazing song.
It's by SolPie...You know that Chinese Vocaloid Producer.
It's called しせつかんや (Snow of the Warring States).
There's no video of it on YouTube or anything but you can buy it on Amazon.
Most of my songs that I enjoy are like that...So unknown that you can't even find it on YouTube haha.


----------



## veeman (Aug 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecchi
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



:|

You are too young for that...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

veeman said:


> :|
> 
> You are too young for that...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



It seems you are not so familiar with the Japanese Culture


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> So I just bought an amazing song.
> It's by SolPie...You know that Chinese Vocaloid Producer.
> It's called しせつかんや (Snow of the Warring States).
> There's no video of it on YouTube or anything but you can buy it on Amazon.
> Most of my songs that I enjoy are like that...So unknown that you can't even find it on YouTube haha.

Click to collapse



You mean #11... 





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> You mean #11...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh... Well then haha

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 22, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> It seems you are not so familiar with the Japanese Culture

Click to collapse



So youre practically saying that japanese culture is full of perverted things??


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> So youre practically saying that japanese culture is full of perverted things??

Click to collapse



I knew someone would reply with this because I worded my previous response a little loosely and didn't have time to edit it.
So here is my explanation to what I meant.
Japanese culture in general does not freely accept the otaku culture.
In fact most people in Japan find the otaku culture scary and weird just as many westerners do.
But...In the otaku culture there are basically no limits.
For example age, gender, object, whatever can be found in all sorts of media and etc. in the otaku culture. 
I won't get into specifics here haha.
Soooo when I said that "You must not know much about Japanese culture", what I actually meant was...You must not know much of the Japanese otaku culture. 

Sorry if I offended anyone, because I didn't mean to.
This is coming from an otaku so yeah, I have experience haha.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 22, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I knew someone would reply with this because I worded my previous response a little loosely and didn't have time to edit it.
> So here is my explanation to what I meant.
> Japanese culture in general does not freely accept the otaku culture.
> In fact most people in Japan find the otaku culture scary and weird just as many westerners do.
> ...

Click to collapse



You seem to know alot about japanese stuff
have you ever been to japan before?


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> You know alot about japanese stuff
> have you been to japan before?

Click to collapse



No. But when you're obsessed with something you find ways to learn.
Also I love your avatar. Mio is my favorite character in K-ON!


----------



## Accalia (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree. Obsession leads you to learn all the most odd and unqiue things about something. Its especially fun when others find you strange for it.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

Accalia said:


> I agree. Obsession leads you to learn all the most odd and unqiue things about something. Its especially fun when others find you strange for it.

Click to collapse



And...who are you?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And...who are you?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Some xda noob who doesnt know anything about forum rules.

I sense a BANHAMMER!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Some xda noob who doesnt know anything about forum rules.
> 
> I sense a BANHAMMER!!

Click to collapse



The 10-posts-in-OT thing used to be a rule, but now it's more of a guideline.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 22, 2013)

Who is Vocaloid?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 22, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> Who is Vocaloid?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Its basically a japanese themed animated android, which performs singing and dancing, and pervs fap to it.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Its basically a japanese themed animated android, which performs singing and dancing, and pervs fap to it.

Click to collapse



That's the "troll" definition.

Check the links in the OP, 404.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Accalia (Aug 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The 10-posts-in-OT thing used to be a rule, but now it's more of a guideline.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Well it was recommended I post in Q&A but It also said I could post in other forums freely. 
Since I don't have any questions to ask because I know how to read I just decided to post on the OT forums. :l 
Thanks for the welcome D:


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 22, 2013)

Accalia said:


> Well it was recommended I post in Q&A but It also said I could post in other forums freely.
> Since I don't have any questions to ask because I know how to read I just decided to post on the OT forums. :l
> Thanks for the welcome D:

Click to collapse



It's alright. Lenarox was just being a little harsh.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Accalia (Aug 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's alright. Lenarox was just being a little harsh.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse




Thankies~ made me feel a bit better at least. On another note, Aoki Lapis is fun to listen to especially "think to the future"


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2013)

@Android Pizza : S.O.T.D.  Updated :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 08:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------

<3






http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3362466?track=own





http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3122269





http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3071608

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Even more songs...
My feelings just committed suicide ;-;

Prisoner - Kagamine Len (1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoK5d58G20c&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Paper Plane - Kagamine Len & Rin (2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfPKTzq0LRM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

The riddler who can't solve Riddles - Kagamine Len (1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znir_s4Q9BA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

The Riddler who can't solve Riddles - Kagamine Rin (2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOIxHLGWgQE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Secret Black vow - Kagamine Len & Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4eQhoTALy4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Even more songs...


Reverse Rainbow - Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFDV3y76nQE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Never - Kagamine Len & Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWqmHPoHa2Q&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Magnet - Kagamine Len & Kagamine Rin (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPrM8caa1Cs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

The Cursed Glasses stray girl in her lenses - Kagamine Rin & Gakupo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKAGVTV9WsQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Even more songs...


A Female Ninja but I want To Love - Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnYqz1jBttY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Love Logic - MAYU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F41jEQVeffs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Final Universal Love - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbEfMCrNdIE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Just Be Friends - Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoPzP-MwcLI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2013)

Neko songs yay...


Nekomimi Switch - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt-lnIcE19k&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Nekomimi Archive - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuAN2kbxKPM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Ah, its a Wonderful Cat's Life - Vocaloid: Kagamine Len , Vocal: 96Neko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt5dtO1w4SI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Schrödinger's Kitten - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v69rANYl-5E&feature=youtu.be

NyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyanNyan! - Hatsune Miku
Edit : account suspended :cries:

PS repost ? I don't care , I love these Neko songs. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 23, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 23, 2013)

Have to comment on the S.O.T.D.'s PV...that is some beautiful animation! :thumbup:

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Have to comment on the S.O.T.D.'s PV...that is some beautiful animation! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I think its related to Senbonzakura sung by Miku... Time to dig it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sony Japan Announces Release Date for Miku Miku Hockey

http://www.mikufan.com/sony-japan-announces-release-date-for-miku-miku-hockey/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

New Demo for Hatsune Miku V3 and V3 English , Six Greetings Long version .


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ejUVQGSKq0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQT3lPl_uTE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8IYDcqrXIg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gbuyioZ04g&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb5_c3HNxJA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2013)

Even more songs...


Head Exercises - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJLoIETO8GM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Tears - Hatsune Miku Append
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5_G8rijslk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Butterfly on Your Right Shoulder - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f43amb85xwI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Poker Face - Gumi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azeGKxjw_Os&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2013)

Even more songs...


Baby Maniacs - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VUD14-wBO8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Falling Apart - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTjLhV_mD_U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Lion of the starry sky - IA





Crime & Punishment - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enc3faFP8vk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2013)

@gmaster1 you mean this is wrong ↓ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkOVwzAsRqM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

:sly::sly:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @gmaster1 you mean this is wrong ↓
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkOVwzAsRqM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats some catchy song! AGAIN!!!...wait...im dancing to a song about my cousins death??!!?!?!??!
...i need to lay off the compost...i think its killing my brain cells. its like a drug but not a drug.

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. is yours.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2013)

S.O.T.D. updated 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Some more Project Diva PVs...


ACUTE - Hatsune Miku, Megurine Luka & Kaito
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tr2uFZUAZc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

World's End Umbrella - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFr9XTy0hsY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Fire◎Flower - Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOXA7WAk1M&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Online Game Addicts - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW9fcccHLT0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Even more songs...


1925 - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxGRVKT-ox4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Electric Love - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhuklnUhA_g&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Paradichlorobenzene - Kagamine Len  (1)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeVhHLggZ5U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Antichlorobenzene - Kagamine Rin  (2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfkn9FvjH90&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Almost all my fav songs are in here 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

Even more songs...


When She Found Out I was an Otako - Kaito
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoROnSKJ4as&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Brother is Worried - Kaito
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSLNQhxmD8Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

I'am worried about My Brother - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VEFRACbYN0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

God's Practical Joke - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZWpzH5hC6M&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Even more songs...


Anger - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGIhOolsTd0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

What Do you mean?! - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbptRUyK8Rc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

SPiCa - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKOomJe_g1A&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Alice - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmA56YpUcho&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Lily turns 3 this day, 25th August, Happy birthday Lily \(^o^)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lily turns 3 this day, 25th August, Happy birthday Lily \(^o^)/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



+1 Happy Birthday Lily 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Good morning. 

Even more MMDs...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42UtA_Sylfg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99MWXb50AVw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4my3Jm81hE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9C1j0QpeLs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DT3IcnU0Gk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v11 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## _Variable (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello here. I'm sure I will get the most requests here.

So I am now making sigpics for all Miku/Vocaloid fans.
My sig is a sample.

For mobile users who cant see the PC sig:





You can PM me any requests.

This is the base pic for those who want to DIY





By the way: here's how I did the "Member ID No." part:
My Profile URL:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=4683132
Take the numbers after the equals sign
Member ID No. 4683132


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Hello here. I'm sure I will get the most requests here.
> 
> So I am now making sigpics for all Miku/Vocaloid fans.
> My sig is a sample.
> ...

Click to collapse








Thanks Sammy, really appreciate it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------







The highly regarded illustrator named "Rella" from Pixiv has drawn yet another illustration of Miku, this time based on the song Senbonzakura. The image ratings are already skyrocketing, and it wont be long before it's in first place for daily rankings.

Original:*http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38050219

From : MikuFan' FB. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

Exclusive preview footage of rehearsals for Magical Mirai have been uploaded to*Hatsune Miku's official channel. This is what the testing phase is like before the actual event. They have to make sure all the animations and transition timings are correct!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxH-eWEBsio

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------

Thanks to ukwildcat (Descent87) for translating 
Enjoy!

Midsummer Letter Rainbow - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp3y1K5i3Zw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Just drawn IA in bikini line art.
I cant believe it only took 20 minutes to do this
will be shading it soon for the final sketch.

Sent from my


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 25, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Just drawn IA in bikini line art.
> I cant believe it only took 20 minutes to do this
> will be shading it soon for the final sketch.
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



Beautiful! 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 25, 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wall.top.hd.hatsune_miku
Some wallpaper app 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Just drawn IA in bikini line art.
> I cant believe it only took 20 minutes to do this
> will be shading it soon for the final sketch.
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



You are a real artist.
:thumbup:

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You are a real artist.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Thanks

Sent from my


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

@FireWall123 Uh...you can have S.O.T.D. again


 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Little bit of shading added.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @FireWall123 Uh...you can have S.O.T.D. again
> 
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Done!



LENAROX said:


> Little bit of shading added.

Click to collapse



You're good , with IA in Bikini you are perfect . I want detailed drawing XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Any more requests for next drawing?

Sent from my


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

@gmaster1 your cousin is the song of the day XDDD



LENAROX said:


> Any more requests for next drawing?
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



Luka , if you like her style...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @gmaster1 your cousin is the song of the day XDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should i draw her lying on the bed?
Or should i draw here sitting on the chair smiling?

Sent from my


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Should i draw her lying on the bed?
> Or should i draw here sitting on the chair smiling?
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



That's a tough Q ...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 25, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Should i draw her lying on the bed?
> Or should i draw here sitting on the chair smiling?
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



Lying on the bed!!! 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Lying on the bed!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



OK, I agreed with hoshi , lying on the bed.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 25, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Lying on the bed!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



+1

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuYQ7i7VQRQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXt3FDVAlZM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSd0M1BCXkg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h36GtsDQU1Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

Hatsune Miku AND cats? That's a combination that is sure to be popular. Enjoy this peaceful and cutely relaxing song by Aura Qualic (DJ A.Q.), which impressively makes Miku sound like she's whispering without the use of an Append

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9JvsrCb3iw

Source : MikuFan's FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Any Canadian fans in here.

[FAN EXPO CANADA] Today (Sunday)!!! Concert Screening of "HATSUNE MIKU LIVE PARTY 2013 in KANSAI" in the GENESIS THEATRE at 4PM!!!
Tickets can be purchased at the special ticket counter in the North Building of Fan Expo!Don't miss it 







Source : Hatsune Miku's Official FB page.


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

Some more illustrations...





Name : 終わらない音楽を ( The music doesn't end )
Artist Name : 秋吉
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38024391






Name : みくだよ ( I'm Miku )
Artist Name : フライ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38021940






Name : 開花 ( Blooming )
Artist Name : 星井★ヒサ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38035481

Note : you need a Pixiv account to download the illustration in original quality/resolution . or you can ask the one you like and I'll upload it for you 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 25, 2013)

I really like the I'm Miku picture. She's so cute! 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I really like the I'm Miku picture. She's so cute!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



In case you don't have an account , here you go , hoshi.
http://db.tt/VIs8wxAy

Also just a note to those who use the Pixiv app for android , it doesn't save the pic at its original resolution/Quality. You have to save it from the website.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> In case you don't have an account , here you go , hoshi.
> http://db.tt/VIs8wxAy
> 
> Also just a note to those who use the Pixiv app for android , it doesn't save the pic at its original resolution/Quality.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I already have an account haha. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Thanks, but I already have an account haha.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No problem , link is there for those who don't have , and liked the pic.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 26, 2013)

I would like to request a lot of Rin pictures!
I have a lot, but I want more!!!


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 26, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I would like to request a lot of Rin pictures!
> I have a lot, but I want more!!!

Click to collapse



google images is your friend.

Sent from my


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 26, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> google images is your friend.
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



I know. Just wanted to see if others had what I don't jeez haha.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I would like to request a lot of Rin pictures!
> I have a lot, but I want more!!!

Click to collapse




My profile pic


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Watch Hatsune Miku concert in your town!
MAGICAL MIRAI is one-day art festival for you to enjoy "all about HATSUNE MIKU"
will be held on August 30th 2013 in Yokohama Arena, Japan!*
Wanna watch Hatsune Miku Magical Mirai Concert in your local town?
We will hold delayed broadcast film concert at movie theaters all over
the world! Please check the detail of "Theater Listings Worldwide":
http://www.liveviewing.jp/contents/099_miku.html
And if you wish to watch real Hatsune Miku concert in your town, pleaselet us know by submitting "Help Us Find You" campaign!Help Us Find You:*
http://mikubook.com/findme

Source : Hatsune Miku's Official FB.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Some more illustrations ...









Name : 千本桜
Artist Name : Rella
This is currently taking #2 on Daily Rankings.
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38050219









Name : ふと、
Artist Name : 由杞
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38026105









Name : 祝福のマリンスノー
Artist Name : 魅菜
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38044614









Name : 飴、飴　降レ降レ
Artist Name : 碧茶
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38049604









Name : miku.
Artist Name : ひし
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38068441









Name : セクシーなの？キュートなの？
Artist Name : 春沢
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38061024









Name : Honey
Artist Name : やもり四季。◆３日目西え23b
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38038431

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 PM ----------

[Winners announcement!]
Thank you for everyone who submitted to "Thanks! 1,000,000 Miku Fans on Facebook [Help Us Find You] campaign! Please find prize winners on mikubook!
We will continue "Help Us Find You" campaign to receive fans voices! If you wish to see Hatsune Miku in your local town, please share this campaign to your friends. Let's bring Hatsune Miku to your town together! Please share this URL:*http://mikubook.com/FindMe

http://www.mikubook.com/event/findmeResult

Source : Hatsune Miku's Official FB. 


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

[New Song]
Deco*27 ? 40mP ? Why not both ?

Music & Lyric by DECO*27 & 40mP
Arranged by DECO*27 & 40mP
Recorded by DECO*27 at DECO Studio / 40mP at 40m Studio
Mixed by DECO*27 at DECO Studio
Guitar：DECO*27
Keyboards：40mP
Programming：DECO*27 & 40mP
Illustration：Hiro Mashima

HOME - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzs4g9jqxAM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

My homescreen 


 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2013)

My home screen is always crowded with widgets except the main screen.





PS I like TW.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> My home screen is always crowded with widgets except the main screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Touchwiz is great :thumbup:

It'd be my second choice to AOSP.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Touchwiz is great :thumbup:
> 
> It'd be my second choice to AOSP.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Soon ... I'll dualboot it with AOSP to experience both worlds.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2013)

A massive thank you to ukwildcat ( Descentsubs87) for translating the song , nothing less to be expected from him, thank you again.

HOME - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gImZgf8swQ4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Even more songs...


Adolescence - Kagamine Len and Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_qoAKd_eqA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

World's End Umbrella - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhpMiLBcsm8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Light Song - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XpDMtn3f3A&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Discotheque★Love - Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PCS7iDJNsI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

I started classes today... Learning more Japanese for Vocaloid!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. is yours

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @FireWall123 S.O.T.D. is yours
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2013)

Even more songs...


Online Game Addicts - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMqKkDZJXNk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Who's Afraid of the Wolf? - Hatsune Miku & Gumi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVPr5M9k79g&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

To Dimension - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6xkLomPryo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Summer Idol - Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pb4U_uJdkc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Name : 千本桜
> Artist Name : Rella
> This is currently taking #2 on Daily Rankings.
> http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38050219

Click to collapse








Now is #1 in Pixiv's daily rankings 



Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2013)

Even more songs...


TwinklexTwinkle - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF3hTwQrzno&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Po Pi Po - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0-2lzA7_Cg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Cherry Blossom Banquet - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oo_fdem3do&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

A Solution For Jealousy - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4IWNwXFJHY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 27, 2013)

Miku cover of the Romanian song "Dragostea Din Tei" (aka Numa Numa)






 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 28, 2013)

Is this a show or something?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Is this a show or something?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



No...
Read the Wikipedia pages in the OP.

Edit: In case you're too lazy to click it,
"Vocaloid is a singing voice synthesizer. Its signal processing part was developed through a joint research project led by Kenmochi Hideki at the Pompeu Fabra University in Barcelona, Spain in 2000 (the same team that later founded Voctro Labs) and originally was not intended to be a full commercial project. Backed by the Yamaha Corporation, it developed the software into the commercial product "Vocaloid." The software enables users to synthesize singing by typing in lyrics and melody.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Project Diva F for Ps3 is officially released in the US . the hard copy is around $50~ , and the digital copy I'll post the price soon when I check the PSN .
The game is in English but the song are sung in Japanese , lyrics are in Karaoke ( I lost the name lol )
I'll be getting the digital copy 






Pic is from  @jrharbort , who got both a PS3 12GB and ProjectDivaF the same time. 

PS a bit late , better than never. Good morning.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have bought the digital copy of PjDF , which was priced at $49.99. Same price as the hard copy.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

[Magical Mirai: Hatsune Miku concert] Can't go to Magical Mirai, Hatsune Miku concert on August 30th? No worries! Niconico, the Japanese online video sharing website will broadcast on their website!

And in celebration of over 2 million premium members on niconico, premium members can watch it free of charge! Free members can purchase tickets to watch it for 1,500 yen.

Please find more infomation here:
http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv148001958

Source : Hatsune Miku's Official FB.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my
You guys work here really hard xD

Some good songs here

Wonder if you ever heard any of the brony-fandom made music? (I'm not talking about songs in the show, you can find a LOT of songs from Rock to Electronic and Rap, Pop)

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Oh my
> You guys work here really hard xD
> 
> Some good songs here
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks hani. Most of the songs here have a story to tell you , some of you may relate to , some other really talks about your life , some other are emotional and touching songs . basically all kinds. And I always say , there is a song talking about you there , all you need to do is dig enough.

And no I haven't heard any , or came across , a brony-fandom music and songs. But sure I'll give it a chance for you , I'll be digging YT later next week. 

Thanks for stopping by hani ^.^)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Thanks hani. Most of the songs here have a story to tell you , some of you may relate to , some other really talks about your life , some other are emotional and touching songs . basically all kinds. And I always say , there is a song talking about you there , all you need to do is dig enough.
> 
> And no I haven't heard any , or came across , a brony-fandom music and songs. But sure I'll give it a chance for you , I'll be digging YT later next week.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Check Aviators albums, its my personal favourite :thumbup:

And yes indeed they have a story
Every good song has one
That's why I love music 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Check Aviators albums, its my personal favourite :thumbup:
> 
> And yes indeed they have a story
> Every good song has one
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure.

That's why I like Vocaloid. No,  I love it , every single song I hear gets me to smile for the rest of the day, some other songs , when am angry I listen to , make me calm down . other have a touching story , REALLY TOUCHING (like prisoner And paper plane and servant of evil ) , which have so much feelings and emotions , I literally CRY , its like I was the one in who lost the one he loved , or the one who sacrificed himself/herself to save the one he/she loves. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------

@Android Pizza : S.O.T.D. updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sure.
> 
> That's why I like Vocaloid. No,  I love it , every single song I hear gets me to smile for the rest of the day, some other songs , when am angry I listen to , make me calm down . other have a touching story , REALLY TOUCHING (like prisoner And paper plane and servant of evil ) , which have so much feelings and emotions , I literally CRY , its like I was the one in the sing who lost the one he loved , or the one who sacrificed himself/herself to save the one he/she loves.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Every song I have (what ever brony made or not) reminds me of something happened in the past
Good
Bad
Happy
Sad

Some I listen to song like (heartmender) and (loyalty) when I feel sad and lonely (well, I'm lonely most of the time) or when I'm angry (the fight within)

And not only brony made 
BackStreet Boys - Daft Punk - Of Monsters And Men - Muse - Owl City ( one of his songs made me cry "Honey And The Bee" ) ........

I love a lot of music genres 
And that's weird 

But most Trance - Electronic - Electro House - Pop

I might taken this off the thread's topic (sorry Pizza)

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Every song I have (what ever brony made or not) reminds me of something happened in the past
> Good
> Bad
> Happy
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried listening to other genres of music , (sorry)but all what they talk about is sex , money , women , drugs . basically all the bad things(sorry) I then said no more music ( back in 2007) , and have deleted all the 300+ songs i had on my PC . 
Then late 2007 , I heard about Hatsune Miku (not knowing what I just discovered) on YT . I tried ignoring , but she was EVERYWHERE , I thought its a new anime released and being hyped . so one day I was alone home , gave it a shot . and my first song was Hoshi no kakera sung by Append Miku , I was shocked , I was feeling something I can't describe , I cryed when I heard the voice that touched my heart directly . I then fell asleep , when I woke up , I quickly ran to my computer to find the lyrics of my first song and my first love, Hatsune Miku. At first I didn't know about Vocaloid , all I knew was anime. So I thought it was an Opening song for an anime . I began my search typing only "Hatsune Miku" in Google , a wiki appeared . after reading it, I then started an adventure for a Whole week searching and learning about her. Week after I came across twins who sung another song that touched me again , not knowing they all were related to each other . I then came back to the wiki and found "Vocaloid" took it and searched YT , Google. I have discovered a world with its finest doors. 

And here I am till this date remembering, my heart's first love.

PS sorry if my English is not so good.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I tried listening to other genres of music , (sorry)but all what they talk about is sex , money , women , drugs . basically all the bad things(sorry) I then said no more music ( back in 2007) , and have deleted all the 300+ songs i had on my PC .
> Then late 2007 , I heard about Hatsune Miku (not knowing what I just discovered) on YT . I tried ignoring , but she was EVERYWHERE , I thought its a new anime released and being hyped . so one day I was alone home , gave it a shot . and my first song was Hoshi no kakera sung by Append Miku , I was shocked , I was feeling something I can't describe , I cryed when I heard the voice that touched my heart directly . I then fell asleep , when I woke up , I quickly ran to my computer to find the lyrics of my first song and my first love, Hatsune Miku. At first I didn't know about Vocaloid , all I knew was anime. So I thought it was an Opening song for an anime . I began my search typing only "Hatsune Miku" in Google , a wiki appeared . after reading it, I then started an adventure for a Whole week searching and learning about her. Week after I came across twins who sung another song that touched me again , not knowing they all were related to each other . I then came back to the wiki and found "Vocaloid" took it and searched YT , Google. I have discovered a world with its finest doors.
> 
> And here I am till this date remembering, my heart's first love.
> ...

Click to collapse



Also sorry I forgot to add Imagine Dragons
Np mate
Indeed I agree
Don't forget the swearing (I hate most)
I have over 800 songs, some talks about women in an innocent way (like Never gone, Spanish eyes, In a world like this by the BackStreet Boys) Owl City, Muse, Imagine Dragons, Daft Punk
None of the album I have talks about what you said 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Also sorry I forgot to add Imagine Dragons
> Np mate
> Indeed I agree
> Don't forget the swearing (I hate most)
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the singers ? (sorry)Their life style is Sh*t , that's what they always make me say , they do drugs , etc. INHM , no offense to anyone lurking, they are fake singers , who sing some mix up ..... And what do I see ? Nothing . they pretend , they follow where ever money goes. Or even where women go?

I like Vocaloid , they can be ANYTHING you want them to be . and every single user has his own look , some , really speaking, see Miku as a **** , yah don't be amazed. I see her as cute and innocent . some other users , specially MMDers , make Len and Kaito as perverts and always getting their @SS kicked by female Vocaloids , Len dies most of the time , even in songs XD . others see them as good guys . my view here (and almost all the Vocaloid Fans' ) , is that Vocaloids are more real than (Sorry) most but not all of the "real" singers out there.(sorry)

I think I need to take a break.

PS sorry if my English isn't that good.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> What about the singers ? (sorry)Their life style is Sh*t , that's what they always make me say , they do drugs , etc. INHM , no offense to anyone lurking, they are fake singers , who sing some mix up ..... And what do I see ? Nothing . they pretend , they follow where ever money goes. Or even where women go?
> 
> I like Vocaloid , they can be ANYTHING you want them to be . and every single user has his own look , some , really speaking, see Miku as a **** , yah don't be amazed. I see her as cute and innocent . some other users , specially MMDers , make Len and Kaito as perverts and always getting their @SS kicked by female Vocaloids , Len dies most of the time , even in songs XD . others see them as good guys . my view here (and almost all the Vocaloid Fans' ) , is that Vocaloids are more real than (Sorry) most but not all of the "real" singers out there.(sorry)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry
Your opinion and I respect it
And your English is good 

Most of the current Artist are just crap (and I'm also talking about their performance) 
And yeah I have some info about them
Not all of them are good, but they are not that bad also 

Okay I will give you the song I'm listening to right now (by Aviators)

music.soundoftheaviators.com/track/one-hearths-warming-eve



Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Even though he is teaching in Japan now, he keeps his love with him .
Descent-sensei has translated this song by Dada sung by Miku's Append.

Milk Tea - Hatsune Miku Append
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcBOGCW7eZE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Wonder if you ever heard any of the brony-fandom made music? (I'm not talking about songs in the show, you can find a LOT of songs from Rock to Electronic and Rap, Pop)

Click to collapse



It's more than likely, yes.







FireWall123 said:


> Sure.
> 
> That's why I like Vocaloid. No,  I love it , every single song I hear gets me to smile for the rest of the day, some other songs , when am angry I listen to , make me calm down .

Click to collapse




Same here






hanisod said:


> Every song I have (what ever brony made or not) reminds me of something happened in the past
> Good
> Bad
> Happy
> ...

Click to collapse






Normally I would be kind of upset, but for you Hani, it's fine :thumbup:




hanisod said:


> Also sorry I forgot to add Imagine Dragons
> Np mate
> Indeed I agree
> Don't forget the swearing (I hate most)
> ...

Click to collapse



I cannot stand the music of today. It just makes me hate humanity as a whole.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Even more songs...


Ah, its a wonderful cat's life - Vocaloid Kagamine Len , vocal 96Neko (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt5dtO1w4SI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Len-kun now! - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWa9pWRj8Ks&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

The Wolf who fell in love with little red ridding hood - Kagamine Rin & Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9wdfJKbHa0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

SenbonZakura ( Thousand Cherry Blossom) - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LUgH_X7sFM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hanisod (Aug 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Normally I would be kind of upset, but for you Hani, it's fine :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I cannot stand the music of today. It just makes me hate humanity as a whole.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

And +1
Its really hard to find good music nowadays 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have missed this one too. 
A commercial for PjDF arrival in the west.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RldrOUsVulY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I have missed this one too.
> A commercial for PjDF arrival in the west.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RldrOUsVulY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a bit curious about one of the reasons for the rating...what could be classified as "suggestive themes"?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Just a bit curious about one of the reasons for the rating...what could be classified as "suggestive themes"?
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



You won't believe what am gonna say now. Its for a good reason , every song got at least ~15 panty shots ._.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> You won't believe what am gonna say now. Its for a good reason , every song got at least ~15 panty shots ._.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



o_o






Anything else they could be talking about?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> o_o
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Around 15 panty shots for pervs
2. Some modules...
3. Lyrics ... Eh, ah, so ← this should cover it ._.
4. Oh. And boobs physics XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @gmaster1 your cousin is the song of the day XDDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YAY! HES FAMOUS and will now make me a millionaire!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



+2

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> 1. Around 15 panty shots for pervs
> 2. Some modules...
> 3. Lyrics ... Eh, ah, so ← this should cover it ._.
> 4. Oh. And boobs physics XD
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay. I was just curious XD

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> YAY! HES FAMOUS and will now make me a millionaire!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're late

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Interesting....










Source : VocaDB . see 3rd post for link.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No...
> Read the Wikipedia pages in the OP.
> 
> Edit: In case you're too lazy to click it,
> ...

Click to collapse



So there is a fanbase about a software for singing? Top lel

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting catch.
Btw @FireWall123 , I updated the S.O.T.D. early today.







Devildog78965 said:


> So there is a fanbase about a software for singing? Top lel
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yes...you gotta problem with that?

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Interesting catch.
> Btw, I updates the S.O.T.D. early today.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem at all just on my top lel list next to water melloon vine vid.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> No problem at all just on my top lel list next to water melloon vine vid.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I have no idea what you are talking about 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



How have you been brother?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> How have you been brother?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Good. Glad to see you've ventured back into OT.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good. Glad to see you've ventured back into OT.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



Yea I've been roaming around more now.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Is this right brother? @Android Pizza 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Is this right brother? @Android Pizza
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



NONONONONONO

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Edit: Never mind...

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2013)

Currently at the top of NicoNico's global rankings is a VOCALOID Song and PV. The song, titled "M.S.S. Planet", is really catchy. I like the PV, too.

NicoNico:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21697223

VocaDB:
http://vocadb.net/S/32800

Image Source: 
pixivArtist: あすか*
Link:
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=36895741

Source : Vocaloid FB page ( I'll add it later to #3 post )

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> NONONONONONO
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



What's wrong it relates to the thread?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

VOCALOID!!


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Is this right brother? @Android Pizza
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



This is awome

Sent from my


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> This is awesome
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse



FTFY. 
And no, Its not.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2013)

Even more songs...


PONPONPON - Hatsune Miku (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE7IIttWEB8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

PONPONPON - Kagamine Len (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmgHKWXeiew&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Original:




PONPONPON - Kyary Pamyu Pamyu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC



Abstract Nonsense - Kagamine Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJVZAvrg-ts&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

World is Mine - Kagamine Len (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO3LimIdF2Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> FTFY.
> And no, Its not.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



the word 'awome' came from ygs videos.
Its a trending meme same as the word 'biches'.
So no, you did not fix it, instead you ruined it.

Sent from my


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> What's wrong it relates to the thread?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

Kind of...but I DO NOT want ponies cluttering up my thread!

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> the word 'awome' came from ygs videos.
> Its a trending meme same as the word 'biches'.
> So no, you did not fix it, instead you ruined it.
> 
> Sent from my

Click to collapse




ok , I didn't know about this meme . 
Still not "awome".






Android Pizza said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Kind of...but I DO NOT want ponies cluttering up my thread!
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



+10

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> +10
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I reported him, but the mod said he wasn't breaking any rules and he couldn't delete the images.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't know if this was ever posted, but I just love this video and song (Especially Rin's part)
Birthday Song for Miku by the awesome Mitchie M!!!:laugh::laugh:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmYU2ikxjpA&list=PLF4C126D88DFC586A&index=119


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Don't know if this was ever posted, but I just love this video and song (Especially Rin's part)
> Birthday Song for Miku by the awesome Mitchie M!!!:laugh::laugh:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmYU2ikxjpA&list=PLF4C126D88DFC586A&index=119

Click to collapse



Yep , but its OK.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Don't know if this was ever posted, but I just love this video and song (Especially Rin's part)
> Birthday Song for Miku by the awesome Mitchie M!!!:laugh::laugh:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmYU2ikxjpA&list=PLF4C126D88DFC586A&index=119

Click to collapse



That was gonna be FireWall's S.O.T.D. choice on Miku's Birthday.

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

This song and video by Harry will make you cry.
Snow Day and Love Song.:crying:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MXdaWwxAB4


----------



## Devildog78965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I reported him, but the mod said he wasn't breaking any rules and he couldn't delete the images.
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



I never break rules brother  I'm good one of us two.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I never break rules brother  I'm good one of us two.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



If you're really good, you'll be a nice "brother" and remove those images 

 Sent from Rin's Orange


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> If you're really good, you'll be a nice "brother" and remove those images
> 
> Sent from Rin's Orange

Click to collapse



*raises hand* 
I agree.

You are not breaking XDA rules , that's good.
But you are probably breaking the OP rules in this thread , ya?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> *raises hand*
> I agree.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



I also agree...shyly.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> *raises hand*
> I agree.
> 
> You are not breaking XDA rules , that's good.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the idea 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 29, 2013)

oooww nice.  A Vocaloid room. :laugh:

O.k. If this was already talked about, sorry in advance.  I would like to talk about those whom are very rarely known, and that is the English Vocaloid authors making Japanese Vocaloid's to sing in English.  In the research I have done in the past few months, there is in the millions of Japanese Vocaloid 2 songs that are great, but very rarely do I ever come across any American's in the U.S. making Miku, Len, and Rin to sing in English using a Vicaloid 2 voice bank.

I only found a few English Vocaloid authors making Miku sing in English, but are no longer doing so because of the bad comments left on YouTube.  I found one author who wrote the book, and went to a University in language to perfect the skills to near perfect English in Vocaloid and even he was cut down for his works.  This one authors account was taken down and luckily fans of his uploaded his rare works onto YouTube for all to hear.  

I'll post links below.  It just saddens me we lost a lot of good talent here in America because others hate for Vocaloid 2 English songs.
Here is the authors rare songs uploaded by fans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnur3tw5F7U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsAAQJqZGls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj64vEbme8o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg6TQN9y7Sk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3cf7PQdq-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kieSiDkYX44
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrUyrtttDEs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gSLZu3q4Kc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wgVGfAmRuc

Sorry if I posted to many links, but I just had to share these wonderful videos before YouTube deletes them.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

^^That's some great stuff right there 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^That's some great stuff right there
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



I agree.  I never knew anyone was even attempting such a thing till I stumbled on this authors works.  And the art work. wow, who else does this sort of thing even today.  Oh well.  Now I'm jealous because I want to learn how to do this stuff. :crying:


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> I agree.  I never knew anyone was even attempting such a thing till I stumbled on this authors works.  And the art work. wow, who else does this sort of thing even today.  Oh well.  Now I'm jealous because I want to learn how to do this stuff. :crying:

Click to collapse



Did you hear about Miku's English voice bank coming out soon?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> oooww nice.  A Vocaloid room. :laugh:
> 
> O.k. If this was already talked about, sorry in advance.  I would like to talk about those whom are very rarely known, and that is the English Vocaloid authors making Japanese Vocaloid's to sing in English.  In the research I have done in the past few months, there is in the millions of Japanese Vocaloid 2 songs that are great, but very rarely do I ever come across any American's in the U.S. making Miku, Len, and Rin to sing in English using a Vicaloid 2 voice bank.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your contribution and research.
Here's my insight to this...
Hopefully, with English Miku coming out in a few days, there will be more American Vocaloid producers.
No matter how hard you try to make V2 sing in English, it will always sound different and weird because V2 Japanese and English
phonetics are completely different. That is why I'm so happy that Miku English is coming out, and although it isn't perfect, the phonetics are designed for English, so the sound is overall better.
I wanted to produce Vocaloid music for a long time, but due to language gaps I hesitated.
Now that I'm learning Japanese and that Miku English is coming out, hopefully I'll be able to produce soon also.
I hope this is true for many others as well.
And technically speaking I will be considered a American Vocaloid producer.:laugh:


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Did you hear about Miku's English voice bank coming out soon?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Yes, it's Vocaloid v3.  The voice actress, Saki Fujita, who was the voice of Hatsune Miku, is learning English to be able to make Vocaloid v3 a reality.  Here is a link with more information on Saki Fujita.
http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Saki_Fujita


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Yes, it's Vocaloid v3.  The voice actress, Saki Fujita, who was the voice of Hatsune Miku, is learning English to be able to make Vocaloid v3 a reality.  Here is a link with more information on Saki Fujita.
> http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Saki_Fujita

Click to collapse



Like lovehoshi already said, hopefully the release of this will make for more English songs.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Like lovehoshi already said, hopefully the release of this will make for more English songs.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



I hope when I start making songs this year you guys will support me!:laugh::victory:


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 29, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I hope when I start making songs this year you guys will support me!:laugh::victory:

Click to collapse



Of course we will :thumbup:

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Like lovehoshi already said, hopefully the release of this will make for more English songs.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



I'm sure it will be very popular because most people would rather input English words than having to figure out Japanese sounds.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2013)

@Android Pizza S.O.T.D. updated.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 30, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I hope when I start making songs this year you guys will support me!:laugh::victory:

Click to collapse



I will too.


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you guys:laugh:
But I wonder when the English and Japanese package version will come out in America.
I know English Miku download is available on the 31st, but the package version still says TBA.
Do any of you guys know if the package version will come with both English and Japanese voicebanks?
I know the download available on the 31st is only the English voicebank...
If someone knows more info it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 30, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Thank you guys:laugh:
> But I wonder when the English and Japanese package version will come out in America.
> I know English Miku download is available on the 31st, but the package version still says TBA.
> Do any of you guys know if the package version will come with both English and Japanese voicebanks?
> ...

Click to collapse



I found this link that gives a release date for the retail version for September 26, 2013.
http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Hatsune_Miku_V3_English


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Thank you guys:laugh:
> But I wonder when the English and Japanese package version will come out in America.
> I know English Miku download is available on the 31st, but the package version still says TBA.
> Do any of you guys know if the package version will come with both English and Japanese voicebanks?
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems its still not announced, I'll post here if  I come across anything about it.
http://www.mikufan.com/release-dates-for-hatsune-miku-v3-japanese-and-v3-english-announced/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

A new Hatsune Miku V3 English demo.
Song Name : Shine for me.
The main theme is "Light and darkness".*It expressing the wish that every music composer and artists are able to "shine" through their music and artworks.
Lyrics & Melody by Cosima. 
Music track by Takaaki Suzuki.

Shine for me - Hatsune Miku V3 English
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu7y6tcMW2o&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hatsune Miku : Magical Mirai concert is now live on niconico!
http://ow.ly/oclCs (Premium member page)
http://ow.ly/oclN6 (Free member page*)
*Net Ticket required for viewing.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 30, 2013)

Another way to watch Miku Hatsune in concert is to visit YouTube and do a search for:  miku hatsune live concert full
Make sure it's the full concerts in 720p or 1080p  and over an hour in time.  The 2013 concert I'm watching now is just over 3 hours long.


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Of course we will :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



you seem to change avatar quite often.
Is that a male vocaloid?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> you seem to change avatar quite often.
> Is that a male vocaloid?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Yeah, he is Kaito .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, my love. 
Hatsune Miku turned 6 years in Japan time, still two hours left for my country.
Anyway , Happy Birthday \(^o^)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

Some more illustrations ...






Name : マジカルミクさん ( Magical Miku-san )
Artist Name : こすずめ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38154669





Name : 39♡
Artist Name : しおみづ＠自家通販受付中
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38134995





Name : 6th Anniversary
Artist Name : Tripshots
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38187272

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------

Happy 6th Birthday, Hatsune Miku!

http://www.mikufan.com/happy-6th-birthday-hatsune-miku/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2013)

OMG! The Magical Mirai Hatsune Miku Concert set list is AWESOME! Am so jelly for those who attended the Concert.
Sweet Devil, Cat Food, Karakuri Pierro, Deep Sea Girl, weekender Girl, Freely Tomorrow, Last Night,Good Night, Tokyo Teddy Bear, Unhappy Refrain, Glow, Tell Your World, 39, ODDS&ENDS, 1/6 and Yume Yume. 
I approve this as THE MOST AMAZING CONCERT. *^*

http://vocadb.net/SongList/Details/114

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's a nice video about Elders React to Vocaloids!  Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHhluDhVtjU


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

Edit: Whoops, accidental post


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> OMG! The Magical Mirai Hatsune Miku Concert set list is AWESOME! Am so jelly for those who attended the Concert.
> Sweet Devil, Cat Food, Karakuri Pierro, Deep Sea Girl, weekender Girl, Freely Tomorrow, Last Night,Good Night, Tokyo Teddy Bear, Unhappy Refrain, Glow, Tell Your World, 39, ODDS&ENDS, 1/6 and Yume Yume.
> I approve this as THE MOST AMAZING CONCERT. *^*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Concert

Y u no last forever?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Here's a nice video about Elders React to Vocaloids!  Check it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHhluDhVtjU

Click to collapse



Heheh, the "Kids React to Hatsune Miku" video was my first encounter with Vocaloid. 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Heheh, the "Kids React to Hatsune Miku" video was my first encounter with Vocaloid.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Nice!

My first encounter on vocaloid was on 2008, 5years ago my classmate recommended me this for drawing.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2013)

Happy birthday Hatsune Miku! Today, August 31st is Hatsune Miku's 6th birthday...! And in few hours, HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH will be released...!! Please get ready!
http://MikuEnglish.com/

From Hatsune Miku FB page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------

Some more illustrations ...





Name : ミク
Artist Name : meola
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38167916





Name : らくがき ( Graffiti )
Artist Name : 柚娘
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38166613





Name : 「花咲く歌声」( The Blooming Voice )
Artist Name : 「月穂」
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38184560‬





Name : 「無題」( Untitled )
Artist Name : 「いお」
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182795





Name : 「ミク6周年」( Miku 6 Anniversary )
Artist Name : 「IKU♥1539」
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182683

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

Pixiv is flooding with Miku 6 Birthday submissions , am trying to keep up o.o

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH is finally out!
Happy birthday Hatsune Miku! And Happy birthday HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH!HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH prpduct page:
http://MikuEnglish.com/

We also launched a special page for HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH on MIKUBOOK.com

You can submit your Miku English songs here to share them with Miku fans all over the world! Check:
http://mikubook.com/v3e

From Hatsune Miku Official Facebook Page. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------
@Android Pizza @lovehoshi @SonicX2014
OMG!OMG! ITS AMAZING . NO ITS PERFECT . Screw bandwidth . *^*
Also ... DAT EVERYTHING *^* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_7rtvqQ7M0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v13 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 31, 2013)

Just uploading pic of me practicing some rough sketches.

This sketch was drawn by pure randomness.
I think that hair style looks quite pretty, i might use it for my next drawing.:3

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 31, 2013)

nvm. Going with this.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## hoholee12 (Aug 31, 2013)

Done(sorta...)

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2013)

Some more illustrations ...





Name : 深海少女 ( Deep-sea Girl )
Artist Name : わしゃ＠ﾌﾟﾛﾌ読んでください
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38146844





Name : Ad astra per aspera! ( Through hardships to the stars )
Artist Name : iXima
http://www.pixiv.com/works/38202797





Name : ミクちゃんはぴば！！
Artist Name : あをこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38197087

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

^^The second one is amazing! 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2013)

Even more songs...


Confront! You look So Cool! - Kasane Teto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNgCaDzrrUg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

World Domination How-To - Kagamine Rin & Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkiXZ1jdTV0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

White Dove - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMtETYXvvrQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Death Should Not Have Taken Thee - Kagamine Len & Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZOPlZTAPDs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

[MIKUBOOK] HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH's special site has been opened for welcoming new songs made with HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH! Check new demo songs by CircusP and EmpathP!

Please submit your Miku English songs to share with fans!

Check now!:*http://mikubook.com/v3e

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

My first time learning about Vocaloid was doing searches on YouTube a few months ago looking for Anime songs in English.  That's when I discovered Hatsune Miku singing in English way before Vocaloid v3 came out.  It will be interesting to see what songs Miku v3 will be made to sing.

The video kids react to Vocaloid.  I just watched that today, but the seniors react to Vocaloid was more funny.


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 31, 2013)

I want to buy English Miku soooo bad but I need the Japanese Voicebank too...
AAHHHAAA I have the money too!!!:crying:


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I want to buy English Miku soooo bad but I need the Japanese Voicebank too...
> AAHHHAAA I have the money too!!!:crying:

Click to collapse



Does Vocaloid v3 come complete to start making songs?


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 31, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Does Vocaloid v3 come complete to start making songs?

Click to collapse



Miku English available now is only the English package. The international package includes both English and Japanese. That package is currently not available in America and that's what I'm waiting for...


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2013)

I missed SeeU's birthday , it was yesterday 30th ( ||| ^_^) , sorry SeeU.
Happy a-little-late birthday SeeU.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Miku English available now is only the English package. The international package includes both English and Japanese. That package is currently not available in America and that's what I'm waiting for...

Click to collapse



O.k. great.  I will wait then for others to start making music to see if it's worth buying.


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 31, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> O.k. great.  I will wait then for others to start making music to see if it's worth buying.

Click to collapse



So you're going to make Vocaloid music too?
That's soo awesome!:good::fingers-crossed:


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> O.k. great.  I will wait then for others to start making music to see if it's worth buying.

Click to collapse





lovehoshi said:


> So you're going to make Vocaloid music too?
> That's soo awesome!:good::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



In case you future Producers missed these :3

FATE - Hatsune Miku V3 English
By CircusP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbIS3psU49I&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Second Star - Hatsune Miku V3 English
By EmpathP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od2UjOCwqOs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the links. I haven't heard these yet.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2013)

Even more songs...


Brand as - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De6Nk4CKzeg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Shikabane no Odori - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCtazW6CEBA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

IROHA - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnvp59cWCkY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

[email protected] in Love - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dq7vM0hQok&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> So you're going to make Vocaloid music too?
> That's soo awesome!:good::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Sure, why not. I'm already hooked on Vocaloid.  I'll have to see if the software will work in Linux WINE first.  If not, I'll have to install my old Windows XP 32bit and do a dual boot.

EDIT:
@FireWall123 - Nice songs.


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 31, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Sure, why not. I'm already hooked on Vocaloid.  I'll have to see if the software will work in Linux WINE first.  If not, I'll have to install my old Windows XP 32bit and do a dual boot.
> 
> EDIT:
> @FireWall123 - Nice songs.

Click to collapse



Are you using a mac?  You know that English Miku V3 has support for mac too right? Or are you saying that your using Linux?


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 31, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Are you using a mac?  You know that English Miku V3 has support for mac too right? Or are you saying that your using Linux?

Click to collapse



I'm 100% Linux all the way.  Been using all sorts of Linux distro's going as far back to RedHat 2.0 in the mid 1990's.  After RedHat I got into Slackware Linux for a long time, then Arch Linux, and now Xubuntu 12.04 Linux.  I love it too.  I only keep a copy of WIndows XP around for one program I can't run, and that is an old dos pinball game I bought years ago.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 31, 2013)

^^ 666 posts O_O

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have the 39 (san-kyu/thank you) post XD
You have the 390 post XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------

New on VocaJump:"Hatsune Miku’s story comes alive at Crypton’s Fan Expo panel"

Visitors to Fan Expo in Toronto had one of the first Canadian opportunities to get the full story on the Hatsune Miku phenomenon as told by the company that markets her, thanks to a discussion panel offered by Crypton Future Media, Inc.

This was the first time that Crypton had come to a panel in eastern Canada and it could not have been a better time, given the amount of activity that has been going on this summer in Hatsune Miku’s world.

http://www.vocajump.com/?p=4362

From MikuStar's FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^ 666 posts O_O
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Haha sonic is cursed!


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 1, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> I'm 100% Linux all the way.  Been using all sorts of Linux distro's going as far back to RedHat 2.0 in the mid 1990's.  After RedHat I got into Slackware Linux for a long time, then Arch Linux, and now Xubuntu 12.04 Linux.  I love it too.  I only keep a copy of WIndows XP around for one program I can't run, and that is an old dos pinball game I bought years ago.

Click to collapse



Make some good music for me will ya:good:

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Make some good music for me will ya:good:
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



I'll try my best.


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 1, 2013)

I drew my own vocaloid.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 1, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> I'll try my best.

Click to collapse



We should collaborate in the future when we get really good:laugh::victory:

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------




LENAROX said:


> I drew my own vocaloid.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Looks awesome!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

The full version of the song Second Star sung by Hatsune Miku V3 English.

Second Star - Hatsune Miku V3 English
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJva2aSabVg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

【Announcing!!】
I uploaded a new video!
This is the new album "Mitchie M feat. Hatsune Miku - Greatest Idol" teaser video.

Niconioco:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21725523

YouTube :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4peBs-hux8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations ... 
I here by Declare Pixiv as Ours \(*-*)/
If you'd like to know what am going through ATM , go to Pixiv's daily rankings.





Name : ソラ
Artist Name : Rella
This illustration is ranked #1 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38183202





Name : 花咲く歌声
Artist Name : 月穂
This illustration is ranked #2
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38184560





Name : MIKU
Artist Name : たま
This illustration is ranked #3
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38187826





Name : A princess was born
Artist Name : KD
This illustration is ranked #4
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38184080





Name : MIKU AROUND THE WORLD
Artist Name : el-zheng
This illustration is ranked #5
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38187550





Name : 無題
Artist Name : いお
This illustration is ranked #6
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182795





Name : ミク6周年
Artist Name : IKU♥1539
This illustration is ranked #7
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182683





Name : ミク３
Artist Name : 由杞
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182507





Name : お誕生日おめでとう！
Artist Name : ソウノ@お仕事募集中
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182653





Name : おめでと！
Artist Name : のき
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38197200





Name : ♡
Artist Name : 魅菜
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182564





Name : 歌を
Artist Name : 春沢
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182452





Name : Miku
Artist Name : macozi
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182230





Name : ☆ミク誕2013☆
Artist Name : なじょ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38186758





Name : Fire Flower！
Artist Name : 7：24
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38194151





Name : きみをわすれない
Artist Name : ハラダミユキ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38202727

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs...some are a bit old.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrzCqvmWiNk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbSdjR4TwnM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dMoUf9lTro&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y72reHkO3rI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiPyOVuT79c&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations ... 






Name : 8/31*
Artist Name : 実梨＠ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182208





Name : 8/31
Artist Name : 白月
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182587





Name : 6th
Artist Name : cotta
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38208405





Name : 届けよう
Artist Name : ほかの
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182344





Name : ✿
Artist Name : Rmm
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38200968





Name : ミク誕
Artist Name : 珀
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38195656





Name : HAPPY BIRTH DAY
Artist Name : 由希＠ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38194535





Name : ✿ミク誕✿
Artist Name : 時雨キヲ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38182280

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 1, 2013)

vocaloid design with traditional clothes




i think im getting better at this. drew this in just 9 minutes!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

↑ Touhou Project ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> ↑ Touhou Project ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



No. This came straight out from my ass.
And what is a touhou project?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> No. This came straight out from my ass.
> And what is a touhou project?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touhou_Project

http://touhou.wikia.com/wiki/Touhou_Wiki

She looks like one of the characters named Hakurei Reimu.


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touhou_Project
> 
> http://touhou.wikia.com/wiki/Touhou_Wiki
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow it really look alike hakurei reimu!
Im scared now, thinking that all designs that i could think of came to existense by vocaloid a long time ago..

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> wow it really look alike hakurei reimu!
> Im scared now, thinking that all designs that i could think of came to existense by vocaloid a long time ago..
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Uh.. Reimo isn't a Vocaloid, Touhou too isn't. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

Oh...! Miku is singing Trinoko City in English..! Thanks, MattplusBC!

Find more Miku English songs on Mikubook! :
http://mikubook.com/v3e

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYz5uqsiaZU&feature=youtu.be

From Hatsune Miku Official Facebook Page. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

Kawaii-ness Overload!!



















Thanks to a friend on Facebook. 
From http://tao63.deviantart.com/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Uh.. Reimo isn't a Vocaloid, Touhou too isn't.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, it was a computer game.

What should i do to become an otaku like you guys? Im really curious.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Oh, it was a computer game.
> 
> What should i do to become an otaku like you guys? Im really curious.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Become obsessed with all things Japanese Otaku Culture and don't stop. There are no boundaries. The only boundaries in Japanese Otaku Culture are those that you set with your mind. Break those boundaries and move onward!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Become obsessed with all things Japanese Otaku Culture and don't stop. There are no boundaries. The only boundaries in Japanese Otaku Culture are those that you set with your mind. Break those boundaries and move onward!

Click to collapse



+1 

And how do I post gifs  
Am using Tapatalk 4

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 1, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 1, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> We should collaborate in the future when we get really good:laugh::victory:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure thing....I'll need to save up some money first, then buy Vocaloid v3


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2013)

I've never been so creeped out by a PV





 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is our interview with the producer Tilt-Six! This interview features questions asked by YOU, and was translated by*Descent Subs. Thank you very much!
Read to the end of the article to find the PV for his latest song, "overwriter"!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=5218

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Got HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH? Here is a perfect guide for Piapro Studio & A Pronunciation Guide!! Check here!:
http://piaprostudio.com/en/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2013)

So it starts! Here is the first English Miku song that I've come across that was not a demo (okay there's kz's remix of Spectrum but that doesn't count).

It's called "Dancing Alone" by KaizerZenosP. He did a very good job. She sounds so beautiful...

The lyrics:

To night i go alone
to see the stars in the night
i want to see if they shine so bright
to dance with them in the night
see me dancing alone
in the starlight

Here I am dancing alone in the night
seeing the stars shine so bright with their light
feeling free dancing alone in the night
seeing the stars shine so bright
with their light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLhZjY0M6VY

It can also be downloaded from SoundCloud at this link:
https://soundcloud.com/kaizerzenos/hatsune-miku-english-dancing

Source : MikuStar's FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------

Here's another one - a progressive trance/electronica song featuring the V3 English Miku by car.ess a.k.a. hightrancesea from Vocaloidism.

The song is called "clavis".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwm91dNa-I4

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

Hatsune Miku V3 English is on Sale Now

She is finally available to you now. (Released on August 31, 2013)
Please refer to the link below.
You can try her demonstrations here.

http://piapro.net/vocaloid/mikuv3e.html

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

@Android Pizza : S.O.T.D. Updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 2, 2013)

Not sure if I've posted this before.

A somewhat funny parody of Miku's "Melt"





 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... we are not done yet 






Name : ミク誕生祭☆部外者お断り１０倍返しだ！
Artist Name : 八重の菫
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38192571





Name : M i K U
Artist Name : 市ノ瀬雪乃
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38219709





Name : おめでとう！おめでとう！
Artist Name : 依存
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38224229





Name : ミク誕
Artist Name : R_りんご
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38224726





Name : Welcome to rome！
Artist Name : Liduke(日子)
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38215204





Name : しろ+みく
Artist Name : tukino
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38217153





Name : はっぴーばーすでー！！
Artist Name : まっつー
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38201308





Name : 深海少女
Artist Name : 麻先みち
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38215594





Name : ６ｔｈ
Artist Name : おむ
 |  http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38227492





Name : ミク姫様お誕生日おめでとうございます！！
Artist Name : Rosele
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38217668





Name : だいすき！
Artist Name : くろでこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38209595

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2013)

So I managed to get perfect on all songs except Sadistic.Music∞Factory and Nega*Posi Continues ... I can't even get Standard in Sadistic and I keep getting kicked out of NegaPosi , I didn't even reach the middle of the later Q.Q

I tried my best Q.Q but these are too much on Extreme. 

PS this is my first time playing rythem game BTW.






Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> So I managed to get perfect on all songs except Sadistic.Music∞Factory and Nega*Posi Continues ... I can't even get Standard in Sadistic and I keep getting kicked out of NegaPosi , I didn't even reach the middle of the later Q.Q
> 
> I tried my best Q.Q but these are too much on Extreme.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha XD
When I'm playing on Extreme, I randomly mash buttons....then I ragequit. lol!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a video interview with attendees from the Magical Mirai screening in Los Angeles! Co-writer Lawrence Elsa and I can both be spotted at a few points in the video: 1:13 (Lawrence speaking), 2:32 (    @jrharbort speaking), and 2:42 (Lawrence again).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWTPbCum4io&feature=youtu.be

From MikuFan's FB Page. And   @jrharbort 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations ... 






Name : ミクちゃんおめでと！！
Artist Name : La-na
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38217383





Name : miku
Artist Name : ちょまち@修行中
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38226971





Name : happy birthday for MIKU
Artist Name : 手鞠＠ついったー
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38214988





Name : ミク
Artist Name : ふのた
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38232641





Name : １日遅れちゃったけど・・・
Artist Name : あれっくす
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38237939





Name : 0831
Artist Name : Okara
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38215051





Name : 金魚鉢
Artist Name : ひらまつ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38231373





Name : めざめる
Artist Name : kise
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38237089





Name : 水
Artist Name : カルピン
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38218497





Name : あなたに花を捧げます
Artist Name : MOMOKO
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38211444





Name : みくおめ！！！！
Artist Name : Lunica
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38215697





Name : みくさまー！
Artist Name : NEGI
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38241609






Name : バーチャルシンガー
Artist Name : 知梨
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38256137





Name : HatsuneMiku 6th Anniversary
Artist Name : CAFFEIN
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38249728

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## BeeWare (Sep 3, 2013)

3 days had passed since Miku's Birthday


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2013)

BeeWare said:


> 3 days had passed since Miku's Birthday

Click to collapse



We are not done yet 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 3, 2013)

crap.. im late!









now, i can draw any position freely. the only thing ill need is a few hundred bucks to buy a pad and get digital...


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> crap.. im late!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did you learn to draw like that? I'm so jealous! 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Where did you learn to draw like that? I'm so jealous!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



lots of practice, my friend. (and lots of imagination and erasers too!)


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 3, 2013)

here is the drawing of luka lying on the bed as promised,





oh yeah btw, the one that luka is cuddling to is just a cactus doll.


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice art work.


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> here is the drawing of luka lying on the bed as promised,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A cactus doll eh..If you know what I mean:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> here is the drawing of luka lying on the bed as promised,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah.... Right.... :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 3, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> here is the drawing of luka lying on the bed as promised,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should share that in the Cactus Family thread

Edit: You're way ahead of me.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 4, 2013)

Luka needs to get out more often. :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## BeeWare (Sep 4, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> We are not done yet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Got it!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... 
Its really hard to follow pixiv in Miku's birthday.






Name : グランブルーシンフォニー
Artist Name : マサオ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38274720





Name : ！
Artist Name : 由杞
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38266526





Name : ❤えんじぇぅうう❤
Artist Name : 座敷ウサギ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38262682









Name : ミクちゃん☆同じ本気
Artist Name : CHRIS
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38263751





Name : ＊＊＊
Artist Name : ズーサン
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38267045





Name : 【百合】ミクリンでキス何
Artist Name : りた
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38274892





Name : ミクさんハピバ2013
Artist Name : 春アキ＠トゥイットゥー
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38281146





Name : ３９
Artist Name : 真白カンナ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38267649





Name : レーシングさん
Artist Name : みぅく
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38254792

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2013)

The new Snow Miku website has launched! The featured illustration of Snow Miku was drawn by 猫魚, and can be seen by clicking on the center of the page.

http://snowmiku.com/

The website also announces the Sapporo Winter Festival for February 5th through 11th. This year, we're celebrating Snow Miku's 5th anniversary. Her previous designs are shown on the timeline.

MikuFan

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------

Hatsune Miku Magical Mirai 2013 on August 30th 2013 in Yokohama,Japan

MAGICAL MIRAI is one-day art festival for you to enjoy "all about HATSUNE MIKU"!

Hatsune Miku Magical Mirai Concert Setlist is here:http://www.mikubook.com/setlist/magicalmirai2013

Wanna see Miku concert in your town? Please submit your voice here!:*http://www.mikubook.com/findme*

Hatsune Miku Official FB.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2013)

@Android Pizza I have updated the song early today , I need to sleep .
Goodnight.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

Miku looks so cute in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg6TQN9y7Sk


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Miku looks so cute in this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg6TQN9y7Sk

Click to collapse



Awwwwww meter = Over 9000

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

I was Rick Rolled by Miku Hatsune and I loved it:  :laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28FVxYQuLOQ

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

*[Hatsune Miku English] My Heart Will Go On / Celine Dion*

Vocaloid v2:  http://youtu.be/bGJ_L4Wxu9k


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> I was Rick Rolled by Miku Hatsune and I loved it:  :laugh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28FVxYQuLOQ

Click to collapse



Epic :thumbup:

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't want this...I NEED THIS!!!:fingers-crossed::crying::cyclops::victory::laugh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulw4i-nNAGk&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PL56D420CCB495EFF9


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I don't want this...I NEED THIS!!!:fingers-crossed::crying::cyclops::victory::laugh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulw4i-nNAGk&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PL56D420CCB495EFF9

Click to collapse



With chibis? On the 3DS? NOOOOOO


....and I saw someone with green hair. Is that Gumi? She's not a Crypton Vocaloid 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I don't want this...I NEED THIS!!!:fingers-crossed::crying::cyclops::victory::laugh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulw4i-nNAGk&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PL56D420CCB495EFF9

Click to collapse



All the reason why I want to move to Japan now.


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 5, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> All the reason why I want to move to Japan now.

Click to collapse



I'll be there in about two years...I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

@LENAROX
I've started drawing 


 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @LENAROX
> I've started drawing
> View attachment 2237455
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



FINISH IT NOW!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I'll be there in about two years...I CAN'T WAIT!!!

Click to collapse



Wish I was going too.  But I'm afraid I may not what to leave there if I like it and what to stay.


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 5, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Wish I was going too.  But I'm afraid I may not what to leave there if I like it and what to stay.

Click to collapse



I plan on living there in the near future hehe.
It's going to be tough but fun!
And I'll be closer to all the Vocaloid stuff that happens.


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I plan on living there in the near future hehe.
> It's going to be tough but fun!
> And I'll be closer to all the Vocaloid stuff that happens.

Click to collapse



Wow That's cool.  Maybe you can adopt me as part of the family so I can get into Japan too. haha


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 5, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Wow That's cool.  Maybe you can adopt me as part of the family so I can get into Japan too. haha

Click to collapse



Haha bigger families are always more fun!:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 5, 2013)

rhazahrd said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Get out of my thread noob. You've posted the same thing on every popular thread in OT

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 5, 2013)

I wondered what that post was. Saw the thumbs up in other rooms too. 

*More Hatsune Miku in English using V2*

*[Hatsune Miku English] Heaven Is A Place On Earth / Belinda Carlisle*
http://youtu.be/HATpOha7DFg


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... 







Name : ミク 
Artist Name : humi
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38284939





Name : みく
Artist Name : 春沢
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38294635





Name : 一触即発☆禅ガール×聖槍爆裂ボーイ
Artist Name : 市ノ瀬雪乃
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38296709





Name : 93!!
Artist Name : のう
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38289721





Name : エラー初音♫
Artist Name : 相羽かほ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38284462





Name : 復讐のルナティック
Artist Name : しおみづ＠自家通販受付中
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38299974





Name : ミクさん
Artist Name : ヨキリ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38289031





Name : ミクちゃん！
Artist Name : 水音@ツイッター
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38280272





Any Vocaloid fan can name the songs  I know all of them 
Name : ３９
Artist Name : むーちょ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38298802





Name : 水の泡
Artist Name : ★夜猫★
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38283032





Name : Swing Swing Swing
Artist Name : tonee
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38289975

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 6, 2013)

I love you for posting these. There's always  something good to add to my enormous collection.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2013)

I love you too.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I love you for posting these. There's always  something good to add to my enormous collection.

Click to collapse



+1 :thumbup:
Keep it up FireWall!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @LENAROX
> I've started drawing
> View attachment 2237455
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Good job.

Heres the tip: you should draw eyes first and then draw the rest from top to bottom. This way, you can possibly draw your own pose by the angle of your eyes, and its way easier.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2013)

Even more songs...


World is Mine - MAYU (V.cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfDvDM_jedE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Not Fair - Hatsune Miku V3 English
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z4pMtDavXk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Revolution - Kagamine Rin and Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAyMO7co7V0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

White Letter - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvOuyeqoLw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Dear Mother - Hatsune Miku Append Soft
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCUsLhEhi4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 6, 2013)

@Android Pizza,
finished yet? Almost 7 hours passed since you have uploaded your drawing in progress.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...and run away:sly:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNqffR8c5do

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> @Android Pizza,
> finished yet? Almost 7 hours passed since you have uploaded your drawing in progress.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



I don't finish drawings in a day.

It'll probably be ready by the end of the week 

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 6, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I'll just leave this here...and run away:sly:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNqffR8c5do
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my god. I have nothing to say.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2013)

@Android Pizza Song updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------

"Volks to Introduce the Dollfie Dream Hatsune Miku Doll"

Starting September 28, Japan-based VOLKS/ZOUKEI-MURA Inc. will begin accepting pre-orders for their newest Dollfie Dream doll – Hatsune Miku! Needless to say, she is gorgeous, but be warned: this little sweetheart is a pure collectable work of art. Anyone who wishes to acquire a Dollfie Dream Hatsune Miku will need a little bit of patience and a considerable amount of cash.

Read the full story below:
http://www.vocajump.com/?p=4516

From MikuStars' FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH NEWS] New featured track for ENGLISH MIKU available now!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0WlQGH1G_4

Introducing "New World" by Gramline a.k.a. O.N.O.,a new featured track using the HATSUNE MIKU ENGLISH voicebank!
This track is produced by THA BLUE HERB's track maker O.N.O. using his alias Gramline for this project.
Enjoy a new view of the world with this unique groove combining new beat dimensions with V3 English!

Artist Information:
Gramline a.k.a O.N.O
http://www.onomono.jp/
onomono 「Unifys」 Sep.11th 2013 on sale !!*

From Hatsune Miku official FB Page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Am not sure about this upload by UtataP , looks suspicious :sly: always keep an on you Mr troll :sly:

At Zanarukando* - Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSUcGGm5oJE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

* title is Google translated :sly:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a question is nightcore based of of vocaloid? Because that's what I heard? Thanks for the Info's and have a nice week of the day!

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I have a question is nightcore based of of vocaloid? Because that's what I heard? Thanks for the Info's and have a nice week of the day!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it isn't

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> 
> You know my brother is @Android Pizza!

Click to collapse



Well, waddya know...

I didn't even know what nightcore was until you asked me....

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well, waddya know...
> 
> I didn't even know what nightcore was until you asked me....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool brother you should check it out its good music. 

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Cool brother you should check it out its good music.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone
@Devildog78965 is a stalker


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 6, 2013)

I am taking a week break from XDA. Bye!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I am taking a week break from XDA. Bye!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Bye brother! 

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone 


You know my brother is @Android Pizza!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Have fun, SeeU next week  


Android Pizza said:


> I am taking a week break from XDA. Bye!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse




MUCH more illustrations ... 






Name : その声から生まれるもの
Artist Name : 秋赤音
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38310106





Name : 無題
Artist Name : Aちき@ﾂｲｯﾀ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38311516





Name : はつねみく
Artist Name : ももこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38314044





Name : ねこねこ
Artist Name : 由杞
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38310824





Name : おめええええでとう！
Artist Name : のき
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38304245







































Name : らくがきごちゃまぜ
Artist Name : なじょ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38305228





Name : *LOL*
Artist Name : うなの
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38312571





Name : 見せてあげる私の想いを！
Artist Name : ぽんぽこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38307150


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------

During our visit to the Los Angeles screening of the Magical Mirai concert event, we were video interviewed by*Kawaii Kakkoii Sugoi blog, the same people who also helped arrange the screening events in Los Angeles and New York. Check out the full interview!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=5276

From MikuFan FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I am taking a week break from XDA. Bye!
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



I will miss you. 
See you later!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 7, 2013)

[初音ミク] God is a girl - miku english cover

Vocaloid v2:  http://youtu.be/wMINvy69YEo


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scLqpROphL0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Yu Asakawa, a voice actress of Megurine Luka, reports Magical Mirai for Miku channel!!!

Hatsune Miku "Magical Mirai 2013" concert is an one day art festival, you can enjoy all about Hatsune Miku.
This event was held on August 30th at Yokohama Arena, Japan. There are 3 areas "Maji area" for concert, "Cul area"for Hatsune Miku culture, "Mirai area" for Hatsune Miku merchandises. Over 15,000 fans enjoyed the largest Miku event ever. Enjoy the video report.

Detail:*http://magicalmirai.com/

Music：MIZUIRO SUMMER DAYS ⁄ Kenichi Chiba feat. Hatsune MikuIROHA ⁄Ginsuke feat. Hatsune Miku

From Hatsune Miku Official YT Channel

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

New song 

■Music, Lyrics & Arrangement : DECO*27

■Arrangement : kous

■MovieDirector&Illustrator : awoko

Delusion Tax - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWvZfwY8beg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

Somg of the day updated , see post #3 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 7, 2013)

random drawing.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> random drawing.

Click to collapse



Almost can relate to the design (CUL)
 mwahahahah.  

Jk , looks great  

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

New episodes of "MIkumentary" are out! Mikumentary is a series of short indie films about the Hatsune Miku phenomenon by Tara Knight. Please watch these and tell us what is Hatsune Miku for you!

Episode 3: Participatory Culture*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhmQDph5yAs&feature=youtu.be

Episode 4: VOCAROOM / Conversations / Community
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrezB5X3Mdg

Episode 5: Goddess / Pop Star / Ideal Cute Girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FXCOZotCy0

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Jamal Ahmed (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi guys! Its so lovely to see anime manga and vocaloid topics here on XDA I can't expressy happiness xD love this forum!!!
I really wanted to share with you guys that I'm going to Japan to form a rock band. I'm not a native Japanese, but my plan is to contribute yo J-Rock community more than anyone else.
This is some music I made to demo for record companies in Japan. No lyrics added yet.

Listen to it! Do you think I'll be able to make OSTs for Anime one day? XD check out my music, I have high hopes for myself xD teehee xD 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jamal Ahmed said:


> Hi guys! Its so lovely to see anime manga and vocaloid topics here on XDA I can't expressy happiness xD love this forum!!!
> I really wanted to share with you guys that I'm going to Japan to form a rock band. I'm not a native Japanese, but my plan is to contribute yo J-Rock community more than anyone else.
> This is some music I made to demo for record companies in Japan. No lyrics added yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi! And welcome Jamal.
We have bright happiness to XDA  . and its always nice to see someone going to Japan 
You should take a tour in here , you may find lots of inspiration. And I hope you like something here.
I will add you to my to-hear list XD , my opinion will be posted here , and wait to see other Vocaloid fans opinions :3
Also have you tried using a Vocaloid ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

Hatsune Miku has taken #1 in Pixiv's world ranking . oh well, world is hers after all 





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 7, 2013)

Jamal Ahmed said:


> Hi guys! Its so lovely to see anime manga and vocaloid topics here on XDA I can't expressy happiness xD love this forum!!!
> I really wanted to share with you guys that I'm going to Japan to form a rock band. I'm not a native Japanese, but my plan is to contribute yo J-Rock community more than anyone else.
> This is some music I made to demo for record companies in Japan. No lyrics added yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It sounds lovely. 
Don't give up you will definitely be able to make OSTS for anime one day. That is also part of my dream and I'm so glad that you share that dream with me. I'm not native Japanese either but that doesn't matter, all that matters is that you don't give up. I really hope you succeed and I know you will. I hope you have fun there and maybe by the time I get there you'll be really famous!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> It sounds lovely.
> Don't give up you will definitely be able to make OSTS for anime one day. That is also part of my dream and I'm so glad that you share that dream with me. I'm not native Japanese either but that doesn't matter, all that matters is that you don't give up. I really hope you succeed and I know you will. I hope you have fun there and maybe by the time I get there you'll be really famous!

Click to collapse



+∞ 
You beat me to it hoshi,
DON'T GIVE UP! , even if you are not a native Japanese , make your dreams come true with hope and love 
And I like it , now the only missing thing is lyrics 

I wish you success all the way!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... 






Name : mikkumiku
Artist Name : しぐま
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38319506





Name : V3
Artist Name : magz
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38321980





Name : I♡YOU
Artist Name : いぬ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38321623





Name : ミュージックラウンド * PV
Artist Name : Lye
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38336228





Name : ボトルミク
Artist Name : 鬼見_
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38327572





Name : 6ｔｈ*
Artist Name : 幸奈よつば
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38333346





Name : 無題
Artist Name : 鈴木子
 |  http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38334988





Name : Miku✿6th
Artist Name : れみ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38334482





Name : BBARKER
Artist Name : NEGI
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38329528





Name : レン○○
Artist Name : 由杞
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38324935





Name : レトロワンピ
Artist Name : 由杞
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38317064

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 7, 2013)

Troll Edit:  Removed Ponies


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> ill leave this here

Click to collapse



Hmm, I don't want this here , read the rules of the thread Mr devil ? 
It said no ponies , so I guess you need to remove that pony , and leave the Miku Appends alone  
@Devildog78965 remove the pony now! Please.

Edit . thank you.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Song of the day updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs...some are weird :sly:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLvxaITm5Zw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhdPXL1cJq8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z2BEqGSNzQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KccJ3rTl2Eo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_sPTj66njQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... 







Name : にゃん！
Artist Name : Sum
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38349433





Name : みくはぴば！
Artist Name : いろは
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38346049





Name : クリプトンズ♪
Artist Name : しおみづ＠自家通販受付中
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38359261





Name : 雨と蝶華
Artist Name : りた
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38342048





Name : 「一緒に食べよ？
Artist Name : *まいむぎ*@受験生になった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38340348





Name : バトルミク
Artist Name : bespin
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38342305





Name : ミク
Artist Name : Gevjon◎麥子
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38345795

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my god this exists!?!?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

MameTozhio said:


> Oh my god this exists!?!?

Click to collapse



Welcome 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2013)

My favs currently 
Yeah , I have many favs , these are some.

GAME OVER - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYxhq4KqhdE&list=FLZZUxgIS14HKVI9fj3JWPoA&index=10

IA IA ★ Night of Desire - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIK_Kox6LsI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Luka Luka ★ Night Fever - Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uUE1wY-_hc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

ODDS&ENDS - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOFZKwv_LfA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Tell your World - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqJNc9KVIZE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

SenbonZakura / thousand Cheery blossom - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LUgH_X7sFM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Baby Maniacs - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_SUrbtDDTc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Shake it! - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin and Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFUd3OpV-lk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Rolling girl - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6skE28zc_M&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Last night, Good night - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hlADpxjj0s&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Happy Synthesizer - 96neko and Kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X82FrnpBxNY

Electric Love - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhuklnUhA_g

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 9, 2013)

Learning Japanese is so haarrdd. :victory::silly::crying:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Learning Japanese is so haarrdd. :victory::silly::crying:

Click to collapse



Learning as a third language is extremely hard , if that's what you're doing. I know 2 languages and willing to learn Japanese too, but I only managed to learn the numbers lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Learning as a third language is extremely hard , if that's what you're doing. I know 2 languages and willing to learn Japanese too, but I only managed to learn the numbers lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Yeah I know Korean, English, and now learning Japanese...SO fun but so HARD!!!
とおってっもむずかしいですよ！


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Yeah I know Korean, English, and now learning Japanese...SO fun but so HARD!!!
> とおってっもむずかしいですよ！

Click to collapse



Exactly, SO much fun , but always feeling exhausted , that's what happens when I try. Also I don't even know how to write or read Japanese , some times I get some romaji words . but most of the time ,no. And yes it is way harder than I thought.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 9, 2013)

These are such lovely songs in here.  Makes me want to go to Japan even more.  :crying:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Song of the day Updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommend song!
"Smile Song" of My Little Pony - Hatsune Miku English Cover, by TheSandyKiss. Such a cute song! Thanks!

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35374

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

[T-shirt design contest] Hatsune Miku Tshirt design contest with We Love Fine Deadline is September 10th! Its not too late to submit your design! Don't miss your chance to win s maximum of $2,000 cash!

You can also see other submitted design here:
http://bit.ly/1dUigDt

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... 






Name : 【ボカロ】マジカルミライ！
Artist Name : RAHWIA
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38363308





Name : 夏の終わり
Artist Name : U35
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38385455





Name : リンリンシグナル
Artist Name : 座敷ウサギ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38362300





Name : ねむ
Artist Name : ＭａＭｉ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38363989





Name : ♥秋ミク♥
Artist Name : れみ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38380973





Name : エレミクちゃん
Artist Name : 鈴木子
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38349890





Name : Miku*H
Artist Name : カノメ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38374326





Name : 需要がなければ供給もないAzPainter2メイキング・改
Artist Name : 湯屋きょろ@ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38379128





Name : 大好き ♥
Artist Name : いぬ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38351389





Name : ﾐｸさん
Artist Name : ない
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38368986





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : 再音さく
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38374760





Name : パンクモジュール
Artist Name : やみさわは紅楼夢9
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38373876






Name : 納めましょう
Artist Name : みそあん
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38364360





Name : 深海少女
Artist Name : 風柚
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38356341





Name : 音波とミクとＴＦらくがき
Artist Name : Rkp（ロボ）
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38381041





Name : みんなーーーーー
Artist Name : UMA56
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38363524





Name : ■○●○●○■
Artist Name : 鈴木子
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38355186

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Even more songs...


Sacred Blood - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZRTsYcHiSY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Chemical Emotion - Kagamine Rin and Gumi Megpoid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pglvcXFQhUU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Fortune Diver - kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJDV2XcJ2nU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

The Rise and Fall of the Psychic Girl - kagamine Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK7CLRlUQuk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Searched kagamine len, and the result was a girl. Dafuq?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2013)

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommend song

"Last Night, Good Night" - Hatsune Miku English Cover, by AfiquTheVocaloid12!! Beautiful!

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!:*http://mikubook.com/v3e

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35384


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

"Sweet Cat Dreaming" by Aura Qualic (feat. Hatsune Miku)

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21792755

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Pqt1fPWUw

The Halfne Miku program has really become a huge boom since its release. This, by far, is my favorite video using the Halfne Miku program yet! (Also, this is probably the dozenth time I listened to this song)

You can check out and subscribe to Aura Qualic's official YouTube channel here:
http://www.youtube.com/user/AuraQualic

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

Song of the day Updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2013)

livetuneが11月にシンガポールで行われるAFA SINGAPOREに出演します！

livetune is going to be appearing on AFA SINGAPORE!!

Aaaand

八王子Pが11月にシンガポールで行われるAFA SINGAPOREに出演します！

Hachioji-P is going to be appearing on AFA SINGAPORE!!

http://www.animefestival.asia/afa13/


From kzlivtune and Hachioji-P FB official pages.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... 






Name : 【ボカロ】マジカルミライ！
Artist Name : RAHWIA
Reposted for taking #1 in Pixiv 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38363308





Name : ロミオとシンデレラ
Artist Name : PSD
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38396254





Name : ぱっつんミク
Artist Name : 望月けい＠忍fesサ38a
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38390745





Name : TOKYO 2020
Artist Name : うずら
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38398571





Name : ふわふわ時間
Artist Name : 遥
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38393061





Name : polyphonics teleport
Artist Name : koyubi
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38400197





Name : 6畳間のミクさん
Artist Name : あさのめ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38406732





Name : 水面の花嫁
Artist Name : めりこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38397804





Name : ・・・
Artist Name : rano
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38406830

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Even more songs...


Sweet Cat Dreaming - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4Pqt1fPWUw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

MOSAIC - Gumi ( that's what I hear )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8nkAywsGfc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Rin Len ★ Romantic Night - Kagamine Len and Rin (V.Cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIrzStmkc1I&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Matryoshka - Kagamine Rin and Len (V.Cover)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qc0Jr2QVy4&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2013)

Creating this PV for MikuMikuFire is what's been keeping me from finding the time to write on news. Now that it's finished, I can get back to work on other things. I've got a lot to go over... Expect a large number of articles over the next few days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4mn8j_crDM

From MikuFan FB 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------







This newest illustration by Saitom shows Racing Miku cheering for GSR's 1st place win on the Fuji track.

Additionally, I've really been enjoying Saitom's art style for this year's Racing Miku. I hope he's chosen to illustrate 2014 as well.

Source:*http://twitpic.com/dcs632

From MikuFan

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 11, 2013)

*[Megurine Luka & Hatsune Miku English] THE NEVER ENDING STORY / Limahl*

*Vocaloid 2*:  http://youtu.be/TaSZ0siQjXA


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 11, 2013)

Not posting as much as I want to but writing a quick post to let you guys know I'm still alive. College is keeping me busy but that doesn't stop me from loving Vocaloid! Now I gotta get sum sleep. Quiz tomorrow.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good morning 
And good night hoshi 







MIKUBOOK interviews CircusP, who made "FATE", one of demo songs of HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH. 

Please check this out!*

http://www.mikubook.com/interview/07

From Hatsune Miku official FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

Song of the day updated!
@lovehoshi , @SonicX2014
If any would like to choose the next S.O.T.D , please send me a PM. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Even more fresh MMDs...


Shake it! - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Len and Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92JuMuElIEk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Dash! - Gumi & Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Twins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJ7izIidzv8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Okiraku ! Wonder carnival ♪ - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhwXTrjXodA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Ux6j5b570&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hatsune Miku's 1 day festival "MAGICAL MIRAI" is featured in a live report on MTV81's website! Check it out!!

http://www.mtv81.com/features/live-reports/vocaloids-past-present-and-future-at-magical-mirai-2013/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------







This beautiful creation goes by the name "Maika" and she is Voctro Labs yet-to-be-released V3 Spanish Vocaloid. The identity of her voice provider has not been released, however it is likely that of Leire Martínez, the lead singer for the band "La Oreja de Van Gogh".

I hope to follow up on this one as her story develops.

From MikuStar FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hatsune Miku's 1 day festival "MAGICAL MIRAI" is featured in a live report on MTV81's website! Check it out!!
> 
> http://www.mtv81.com/features/live-reports/vocaloids-past-present-and-future-at-magical-mirai-2013/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wow a spanish vocaloid.
But I wonder, why does it always have to be a north east asian style?

Sent from my crappy ass phone

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------


grabbing her hand, and going somewhere


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

"Delusion Tax" Deco*27's newest song and his first solo Vocaloid work in quite awhile!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ipVsa344c8&feature=youtu.be&a

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 11, 2013)

Senbonzakura - Kagamine Rin x Len Traditional version.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

Vocaloid and NicoNico Choruses \(^o^)/ I recommend lowering the volume , for your ears safety . but if you are used to these , like me, then enjoy the eargasm.

SenbonZakura - NicoNico Chorus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vje8gTK6Yfc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Two-faced Lovers - Vocaloid 8 Chorus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtZdIfrky38&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Happy Synthesizer - NicoNico Chorus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHX6zpwZYeY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Happy Synthesizer - Vocaloid 12 Chorus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17ruQzAVuFs&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

AVANNA UPDATE:

As many of you may recall, I announced well over two months ago that there was a profile article on Avanna under development. I'm sure you must be wondering why there has been such a substantial delay in publishing.

I don't want you to think that I have been "shirking in my duties" as it were. Given how long this has dragged on for, I felt that it was time I reveal the reason for the delay. As it turns out, there is a rather big secret that I have been keeping from you.

In preparation for the article I contacted Dom Keeffe, Head of Development at Zero-G, the company which markets Avanna. I asked him if he would be willing to answer a few questions. He agreed and a couple of weeks later provided answers which revealed a few insights into Avanna's development...and one significant worldwide exclusive.

In response to a direct question, Dom Keeffe revealed to me the identity of Avanna's voice provider. Needless to say that got my attention rather quickly.

I double-checked with him in a subsequent email, asking "Are you allowing me to publish this name?" The answer was "Yes". Insofar as Zero-G is concerned, I have permission to reveal the identity of Avanna's VP in the upcoming article. However, what is not clear is whether the woman, a young Irish singer, is willing to go along with this. I was also hoping to contact her myself with a few questions and with that in mind I messaged her through her Facebook page some time ago.

Unfortunately she has been very difficult to contact to date. Even Zero-G has not been able to reach her in the last month or so. She may be on holidays or possibly touring with one of the two bands that she performs with.

I have done a fair bit of background research on this woman and was prepared to do a biography and perhaps have a photo or two, along with videos showing her performing. But the entire article remains on hold pending what I hear from Zero-G and/or Avanna's VP herself. Dom Keeffe has cautioned me against publishing her name without her consent, noting that she may not want the publicity.

I'm sure all of you would welcome an introduction to the woman behind the voice of Avanna. I hope to resolve this within the next few weeks. But in the meantime, there will be an announcement very soon of another new upcoming "Legends" article on MikuStar.

Stay tuned...



From MikuStar

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... 






Name : 秘密警察
Artist Name : るみあ＠草宮
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38419287





Name : Just Be Friends
Artist Name : Reika
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38412850





Name : みくさん
Artist Name : そらつぐ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38390640





Name : 深海少女
Artist Name : のあ☛受験
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38410117





Name : まるくなるが当たらないリンちゃん
Artist Name : りた
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38420715





Name : 聖槍爆裂ボーイ
Artist Name : 凛＠メ活誌：透明08
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38412184





Name : IA
Artist Name : ゆにぃ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38412054





Name : 未来を買い戻せ
Artist Name : No.734
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38421816





Name : 深海少女(アナザー)
Artist Name : きな粉
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38413934

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 12, 2013)

*[Hatsune Miku English] Physical / Olivia Newton John*

*Vocaloid 2*:  http://youtu.be/lA61zFPl78I


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 12, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> *[Hatsune Miku English] Physical / Olivia Newton John*
> 
> *Vocaloid 2*:  http://youtu.be/lA61zFPl78I

Click to collapse



Did you finish your miku song yet?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 12, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Did you finish your miku song yet?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Just to make sure there's no confusion, the songs I'm listing in here are other authors attempt at English using Vocaloid 2.  As far as me, I haven't bought the software yet.  It's going to take time to save up.  But for now I'm enjoying the other songs now in Vocaloid 3.  I just can't get over why Miku in V3 almost sounds like Luka.  Is it just me or do you hear it. 

How about you. Have you bought the software?

By the way, I can't get this song out of my head:

*Hatsune Miku: Viva Happy MV (English Subtitles)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFCfmrsON1Y

HELP!  hehe


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 12, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Just to make sure there's no confusion, the songs I'm listing in here are other authors attempt at English using Vocaloid 2.  As far as me, I haven't bought the software yet.  It's going to take time to save up.  But for now I'm enjoying the other songs now in Vocaloid 3.  I just can't get over why Miku in V3 almost sounds like Luka.  Is it just me or do you hear it.
> 
> How about you. Have you bought the software?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



visual rendering looks gr8, but the song is kinda not-creative at all. Its boring.

btw, i just found out that most animes are rendered via 3d.
and the outlines are smoothed out so no one will ever notice that it is rendered in 3d.
i know cuz im doing it too.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 12, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> visual rendering looks gr8, but the song is kinda not-creative at all. Its boring.
> 
> btw, i just found out that most animes are rendered via 3d.
> and the outlines are smoothed out so no one will ever notice that it is rendered in 3d.
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to learn MMD using the Miku Hatsune model and failed badly.  I'll stick with learning to make sings.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

MTV81 sure knows how to write pleasant articles when it comes to the topic of Vocaloid. A nice break from the other news sites that look at these things from a negative or uneducated point of view. Here is their coverage of the Magical Mirai 2013 event.

http://www.mtv81.com/features/live-reports/vocaloids-past-present-and-future-at-magical-mirai-2013/

From MikuFan

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

It's a belated Happy Birthday dance with Miku, IA, Yukari and Gumi recreating Okay Go's famous treadmill dance ("Here It Goes Again"). Even as a virtual video, it's still the most creative choreography that I have ever seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg5XJR98rFw

For comparison, here is Okay Go in the original video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAAsCNK7RA

From MikuStar 

Also I kinda missed this MMD I guess...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Song of the day updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

16 more songs have been announced for Project Mirai 2 in a new video uploaded by SEGA. The game is currently slated for a November 28th release, but there are still no announced plans for a release outside of Japan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iLXOr3jP_Y

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ... 






Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : あをこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38411153





Name : SGT富士戦GSR優勝記念イラスト
Artist Name : saitom
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38430695





Name : クロライドに沈む
Artist Name : 仮眠
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38430287





:3
Name : ぬこミク
Artist Name : るみあ＠草宮
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38436523





Name : うとうと
Artist Name : 手鞠＠ついったー
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38437522





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : 白露
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38446751





Name : カイ○○
Artist Name : 由杞
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38434107





Name : ミクさん勝ったァ！！
Artist Name : わっちー
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38440483





Name : 3年目
Artist Name : ましろ.あー。【´-ω-｀】
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38438919 





Name : ボトルミク
Artist Name : （　´　ｌ　｀）
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38441080





Name : IAちゃん
Artist Name : 天琊悲鸣
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38429132





:3
Name : リンちゃん電波発信
Artist Name : ◆レナオカ◆
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38436983

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> visual rendering looks gr8, but the song is kinda not-creative at all. Its boring.

Click to collapse



(Just noticed your post) ...
Why would you call MitchieM 's song not creative ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 12, 2013)

The boxed international version of Miku English better come out soon.
My lyrics are ready!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> The boxed international version of Miku English better come out soon.
> My lyrics are ready!

Click to collapse



Am still waiting anything regarding that . I'll post here if I find anything 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Am still waiting anything regarding that . I'll post here if I find anything
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Thanks. Extra help is always appreciated.


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 12, 2013)

Question Time!

Ok so I am a big fan of Rin as many of you guys here already know...
Out of a lot of producers I would say I really like how JevanniP utilizes her voice in songs especially in this album...

http://goo.gl/Bq0HoI

My question is, does anybody know any producers like JevanniP?
Basically, I'm looking for a producer who makes sweet ballad like songs using Rin's sweet voice.
Any input will be very much appreciated! :angel::victory::laugh::cyclops:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

↑ since you mentioned JevanniP , I like this one from him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebAKoRcYFTA&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

And no for Rin ... No I dont know any like him , sorry . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------








Niconico*has a new video service just for VOCALOID related content!

http://ex.nicovideo.jp/vocaloid

They have hourly, daily, weekly, and monthly video rankings, inspired work rankings in the "Sang it" "Danced it" and "Played it" categories, as well as new VOCALOID related uploads and even downloadable music.

There's also an Nsen channel for just VOCALOID music which allows users to request VOCALOID videos that will be played to everyone watching.

http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/nsen/vocaloid

From Vocaloid FB page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh my god how cute!!!

*Vocaloid 2 - Miku, Rin & Len, singing (The gift of friendship) - In English*
*Vocaloid 2*:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrUyrtttDEs


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

"From the 20th until the 24th of September, during the Mercè Festival in Barcelona, the first virtual concert featuring Vocaloids Bruno & Clara will be held..."

More info can be found at the link provided but, to sum it up for you, ONA has been announced as Maika's voiceprovider and will be joining Bruno and Clara in a virtual concert during the Mercè Festival in Barcelona. The audience will be able to control the moves of these three by dancing on stage in real-time.

I sense some Kinect technology going on here. XD

http://www.voctro-vocaloid.com/es/archives/871

From Vocaloid FB page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

@lovehoshi why not just buy the digital version ? its available internationally you know.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> (Just noticed your post) ...
> Why would you call MitchieM 's song not creative ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously, youd call this song creative?
First of all,
-no stable rhythm 
-wtf lyrics
There is more problem in this song to point out than just these.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @lovehoshi why not just buy the digital version ? its available internationally you know.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



There are many reasons but the main one is that I heard the boxed version will include Japanese Miku and Engish Miku. I'm not sure if this is entirely true, but I'm waiting to see if it is.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> There are many reasons but the main one is that I heard the boxed version will include Japanese Miku and Engish Miku. I'm not sure if this is entirely true, but I'm waiting to see if it is.

Click to collapse



Thanks to @jrharbort






Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 13, 2013)

Megurine luka

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

@LENAROX know luckystar anime ? Listen to the OP and you'll get it.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @LENAROX know luckystar anime ? Listen to the OP and you'll get it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I know that anime, and i dont watch op because of that song.
It plain sucks.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Thanks to @jrharbort
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that an official statement?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommend song!

"deTest me" by ColorfulHorizonsP. Such a cool dance-dub step track!

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!:*http://mikubook.com/v3e

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35449

........

Good morning 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------







COMING SOON ON MIKUSTAR:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Vocaloid saved him…"

"He is known for composing the kind of calming, emotional and often moving R&B and electronica ballads that are guaranteed to carry you away. But, had it not been for Vocaloid, we would never have heard of him at all.

He had dreamed of being a U.S. music producer and indeed that is the place where he started his career in earnest. But in those early years as an aspiring lyricist/composer working within the “conventional” music world, the hardship and lack of recognition left him so disillusioned that he turned his back on ten years work, sold all his equipment and returned to Japan. As far as he was concerned, his career in music was over.*

Fate has a way of helping along those who have a true calling, and so it was the case for him. It was the discovery of Vocaloid music that would ultimately restore his mission in life.

A mere three years after his first tentative foray into the world of Vocaloid he would watch in awe as his signature song was played for an enthralled crowd at MIKUNOPOLIS. In that highly emotional moment he realized that his lifelong dream had come true in a most unexpected way."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

The next “Legends” profile article will feature Vocaloid mega-producer Dixie Flatline.

Read it soon on MikuStar…

(Illustration "Just Be Friends" by Yunomi-P, from the video and cover illustration for Dixie Flatline's classic Megurine Luka song)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

Song of the day updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

[Hatsune Miku V3 Demo]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF1Zr3S7bFQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Hatsune Miku V3 The Official Demo Song "Payment" by HeavenzUsing "Soft" voice bank for main vocal, "Sweet" for chorus.

Hatsune Miku is "The First Sound of the Future" - a futuristic voice synthesizer software that allows you to easily create vocal parts from scratch by just entering the melody and lyrics.*

HATSUNE MIKU V3 website (In Japanese):
http://www.crypton.co.jp/mikuv3

The English version of HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH is available for download!Check the detail:*http://mikuenglish.com/

------

That is so sweeeeeet \(*-*)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> Is that an official statement?

Click to collapse



Yes. Unless crypton official said the opposite.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------







SEGA has announced that they will be operating a 'Project Diva Arcade: Future Tone' unit at their booth at the Tokyo Game Show next week, from September 19th through the 22nd.

Unfortunately, no one will be allowed to play it, but the crowd can watch the staff demonstrate a couple newly added songs and stages. Among these is Weekender Girl, which has a highly detailed version of the Pansy module (pictured up there ↑). Kocchi Muite Baby was also announced for display at the event.

Article:*http://miku.sega.jp/info/0657

From MikuFan FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 13, 2013)

I just saw something interesting on the Miku facebook for English fans. It was the Miku Boxed Package but with the Japanese Miku image. Doesn't that mean it's probably bundled? I'm not entirely sure... Just guessing.


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's the proof! haha


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Here's the proof! haha

Click to collapse



Lol they always post when am sleeping . 
Yes its true . looking at the date September 26th , are you ready?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol they always post when am sleeping .
> Yes its true . looking at the date September 26th , are you ready?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



I AM FREAKING OUT!  I CAN'T WAIT!  Oh... and sorry for bothering your sleep. Hehe.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Am up and its morning , so don't worry ^_^)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm back.
@FireWall123 Thanks for taking care of the thread, PM me all the S.O.T.D.s you had while I was gone so I can update the archive.

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys! I'm back.
> @FireWall123 Thanks for taking care of the thread, PM me all the S.O.T.D.s you had while I was gone so I can update the archive.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Welcome back Pizza.
See the Spoiler in 3rd post I have them there.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Welcome back Pizza.
> See the Spoiler in 3rd post I have them there.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Okey dokey :thumbup:

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys! I'm back.
> @FireWall123 Thanks for taking care of the thread, PM me all the S.O.T.D.s you had while I was gone so I can update the archive.
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



You're back! :fingers-crossed::cyclops::angel::laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 13, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> You're back! :fingers-crossed::cyclops::angel::laugh:

Click to collapse



:sly:




 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2013)

And am gone ...
Goodnight 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> And am gone ...
> Goodnight
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Bye!

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome back.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Welcome back.

Click to collapse



Thanks 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Magical Mirai anyone ? 
Missed out on Magical Mirai? The official Hatsune Miku YouTube channel has a nice treat for you: ODDS&ENDS in full 1080p from the live event. I have to say, this was easily one of the most emotional pieces of the show.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kEoYWYnIIw

From MikuFan

ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS ODDS&ENDS

:'3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## SpaceCaker (Sep 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Magical Mirai anyone ?
> Missed out on Magical Mirai? The official Hatsune Miku YouTube channel has a nice treat for you: ODDS&ENDS in full 1080p from the live event. I have to say, this was easily one of the most emotional pieces of the show.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




amazing how they project miku on stage  

Sent from my S500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...







Name : 初音ミクAppend
Artist Name : cancer
Taking #1 on Pixiv Daily Ranking
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38451489





Name : 無題
Artist Name : ooi choon liang
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38468242





Name : ふぁみふぁみ
Artist Name : うたおり
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38450302





Name : 着替え中ですご主人様
Artist Name : マサオ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38474754





Name : 君と金魚と花火
Artist Name : 由杞
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38471817





Name : 第七龙神初音
Artist Name : ello-chan
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38474757





Name : LAMPMIKU
Artist Name : 吃吃
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38477925





Name : 【ボカファン4】デフォルメボカロ缶バッジ
Artist Name : CAFFEIN
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38476465





Name : IA.
Artist Name : まつ屋
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38483029





Name : ウサウサまみれにしてあげる
Artist Name : EKマサト
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38479842

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> MUCH more illustrations ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love #3!


....#4 is Ecchi 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I love #3!
> 
> 
> ....#4 is Ecchi
> ...

Click to collapse



Remove...? Spoiler...? Keep...?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Remove...? Spoiler...? Keep...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Eh...your decision.

It's not that bad.

I've seen way worse stuff in the "Post your homescreen" thread.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Eh...your decision.
> 
> It's not that bad.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



I'll keep it 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I'll keep it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Okay then 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 15, 2013)

Hehe funny pictures by an artist of the name ナツ（natsu）


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 15, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2013)

"Laying Down in the Center of Tokyo" 40mP's newest song.The 少年と魔法のロボット album comes out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTb4db1R00E&feature=youtu.be&a

Thank you Descent-sensei !

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

@Android Pizza , @lovehoshi , @SonicX2014 , @LENAROX , @SpaceCaker . and anyone I have missed.

Vooooooooote nooooow 

And share with other Vocaloid Fans 

Current rankings :3  (top 10)

#1 . Hatsune Miku
#2 . Kasane Teto
#3 . CUL
#4 . SeeU
#5 . Megurine Luka
#6 . Kagamine Rin and Len
#7 . Aoki Lapis
#8 . Namine Ritsu
#9 . Nekomura Iroha
#10 . Yuzuki Yukari

http://www.thetoptens.com/music-art...20-tokyo-olympics-opening-ceremonies/#i868576

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...







Name : 無題
Artist Name : ooi choon liang
For taking 3rd place.
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38468242





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : Nine
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38487038





Name : どうも39ました
Artist Name : 春沢
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38499082





Name : おめでとう、
Artist Name : へいわ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38497760





Name : うた
Artist Name : macozi
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38501169





Name : ミク＆グミ
Artist Name : 晴
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38500017





Name : 落書き
Artist Name : カミカ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38487905





Name : 初音ミク
Artist Name : Rain Lan
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38496411





Name : しゅうまつがやってくる！
Artist Name : 萌葱
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38500283





Name : MIKU 
Artist Name : 木子翔
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38499555

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2013)

"Dash!" A fun and uplifting MMD PV by G・Tワークス ft.... 

Dash! - Hatsune Miku , Kagamine Rin and Len , Gumi and Megurine Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR-DEuOZsVY&feature=youtu.be&a


Thanks to Descent-sensei :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Reminder 

@Android Pizza , @lovehoshi , @SonicX2014 , @LENAROX , @SpaceCaker . and anyone I have missed (sorry)

Vooooooooote nooooow 

And share with other Vocaloid Fans 

Current rankings :3  (top 10)

#1 . Hatsune Miku
#2 . Kasane Teto
#3 . CUL
#4 . SeeU
#5 . Megurine Luka
#6 . Kagamine Rin and Len
#7 . Aoki Lapis
#8 . Namine Ritsu
#9 . Nekomura Iroha
#10 . Yuzuki Yukari

http://www.thetoptens.com/music-art...20-tokyo-olympics-opening-ceremonies/#i868576

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Reminder
> 
> @Android Pizza , @lovehoshi , @SonicX2014 , @LENAROX , @SpaceCaker . and anyone I have missed (sorry)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Already did!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2013)

A Miku cover of "Roar" originally sung by Katy Perry.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBhFWu1SdIE

I know a lot of people don't like English Miku and/or Katy Perry but I love this song and I think the cover sounds great.

From Vocaloid FB page

PS good night 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. is all yours

Edit: Never mind. I got it.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Just recently, this creative fanmade design known as "Ahe Miku" celebrated its 1 year anniversary since its original creation. While it was never insanely popular compared to Bottle Miku (which has nearly 3900 illustrations),*it did manage to inspire over 100 new illustrations based on the original artwork.

The name comes from the words "An'nyui" (bored) and "Heiwa" (the illustrator's name), which combine into "Ahe" for short. The design usually depicts Miku with a bored expression, and with a rather unique (and classy) outfit with a top hat, as pictured below.

You can view more illustrations of this design from here:
http://www.pixiv.net/search.php?word=アヘミク

And here's the original illustration that started it all:
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=30069237

From MikuFan

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

Opinions on the new title?

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Why not simple?
[Vocaloid Thread] , maybe ?


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Why not simple?
> [Vocaloid Thread] , maybe ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm...
I'll try some more titles.

Edit: I really like >>Vocaloid Thread<< 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

Well...goodnight.

I'll leave the original title for now.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well...goodnight.
> 
> I'll leave the original title for now.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Good night . 
Also , agree >>Vocaloid Thread<< looks good!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Some more Project Diva PVs...


Hachi-Hachi Flowery Battle of the Kagamines - Kagamine Rin and Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F-7mcihvp0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Nega*Posi Continues - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5gwHtWit-8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Eh? Ah, So. - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufBaXj61bZk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Divine Comedy - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrOPKCwcnKM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Reminder
> 
> @Android Pizza , @lovehoshi , @SonicX2014 , @LENAROX , @SpaceCaker . and anyone I have missed (sorry)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I vote #11

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hmm...
> I'll try some more titles.
> 
> Edit: I really like >>Vocaloid Thread<<
> ...

Click to collapse



What about Vocalothread?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> What about Vocalothread?

Click to collapse



VocaThread?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> VocaThread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hm. I like Vocalo. Like the Vocalo album series hehe. Voca is okay too though. We'll see what the others say.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay

Am having a problem with a song. ******** Star ******** ( so no one else catch it ) 
I want to know if it is OK for XDA , Considering the 18+ lyrics ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 16, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Hm. I like Vocalo. Like the Vocalo album series hehe. Voca is okay too though. We'll see what the others say.

Click to collapse



How about '[ The Vocaloid Fan Thread ]'?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...







Name : truth
Artist Name : 純うーる
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38523079





Name : 一周年
Artist Name : 萌葱
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38519751





Name : ★
Artist Name : ZeN
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38510315





Name : The Beast.
Artist Name : にこま
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38495748





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : なおとん@ちさ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38526713





Name : ★
Artist Name : からば子＠ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38512919





Name : ミクさん＠ver.ダボ袖
Artist Name : 雪月佳
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38530415





Name : ミクちゃん
Artist Name : さど
:3
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38532060





Name : きらきら
Artist Name : 湯屋きょろ@ついった
:3
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38514164





Name : ミクさん
Artist Name : ヘスン
:3
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38525227





Name : VOCALOID3 MAIKA OFFICIAL
Artist Name : のり
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38492909





Name : あんにゅい
Artist Name : こいし＠プロフ必読
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38518942






Name : スタエナ！
Artist Name : やまの
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38524073





Name : ３１＋２
Artist Name : ちね
Hatsune Miku and Yawane Haku
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38509963

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 16, 2013)

little improvement made after countless hours of practice:victory:

i couldnt help fixing those derpy eyes tho


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Okay
> 
> Am having a problem with a song. ******** Star ******** ( so no one else catch it )
> I want to know if it is OK for XDA , Considering the 18+ lyrics ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably not OK for XDA

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

Some covers of a Miku classic.

Len





Kaito





Luka





Rin





Meiko





Gumi





Teto





Neru (Pitched Miku)





Haku (Pitched Miku)





Gakupo





Miku (Original)





Which one is your favorite? 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing beats the Original 
Teto comes 2nd place for me 

Especially for a song that's stuck in my head since the release lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nothing beats the Original
> Teto comes 2nd place for me

Click to collapse



Same here! :thumbup:

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Happy Synthesizer Covers . Yay \(^o^)/

IA and Yukari
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt8uaio8ThY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

SeeU and Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdFEYyzTJd0&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Rin Power and Miku Solid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywXCgtvX1EY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Kagamine Len and 96猫 <3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X82FrnpBxNY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

ORIGINAL : Gumi and Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhuCtff8KzI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

This is where a cover beats the original <3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> This is where a cover beats the original <3

Click to collapse



Which one would that be? 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Which one would that be?
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Kagamine Len and 96猫　<3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Kagamine Len and 96猫　<3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Original is my fave :thumbup:

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Original is my fave :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Not for me . 96Neko with Len  FOREVER!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Not for me . 96Neko with Len  FOREVER!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



XD

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> XD
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



More covers....?
:3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> More covers....?
> :3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh...why not. I'll fetch some 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 16, 2013)

Torinoko City covers

SeeU





Gumi





Kaito





Len





Rin





Luka





Teto





Miku (Original)





 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Original: Miku 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMqKkDZJXNk&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Rin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t9y8qwetXY&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

96neko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XTCh6qBy5s&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Butterfly on your right shoulder . yay 
Just to avoid confusion , Both Len and Rin sung originals. It like this, Rin sang it then Len responded . both are from the same producer. 

Rin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt_iCLU_gMo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Len
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qq2rk6x8h8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Teto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtIwH_PavHM&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Luka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVIy_Xcsx8U&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Gumi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOXxNkLuYxc&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

96neko
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCMTLyIBvDQ&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 16, 2013)

【VY1V3 MIZKI】Coward Montblanc 【Vocaloid3 Cover】Originally by GUMI






A NNC if you care.






Annddd the original!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2013)

@Android Pizza  I have updated the song of the day early as its midnight where I live , also I have an exam in the morning . so I updated as I might not be able on time. 

Good night 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Personally, I'm a Crypton Vocaloid person
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



I take this back.

All these covers have made me fall in love with the non-Crypton Vocaloids. 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2013)

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommend song!"
Dreamlike Night" by Eelia . Miku × Oliver!*

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!:*http://mikubook.com/v3e

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35489

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 17, 2013)

Guys, what is mikumikudance? is it a game? if so, where can i get it?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Guys, what is mikumikudance? is it a game? if so, where can i get it?

Click to collapse



It's a 3D animation program. It's intended use is to make dances to go along with songs. Hold on, I'll grab a link.

Edit: http://www.geocities.jp/higuchuu4/index_e.htm

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Happen to be visiting Shibuya in Tokyo? Keep an eye out at the Yamanote line train station for this over-sized advertisement banner for the Hatsune Miku Xperia phone, illustrated by iXima.


Photo by phaius66:*https://twitter.com/phaius66/status/379556374016827393/photo/1/large

From MikuFan

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been listening to the same Vocaloid albums forever now!
I want something different... :victory::angel:


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 17, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I've been listening to the same Vocaloid albums forever now!
> I want something different... :victory::angel:

Click to collapse



Take a look through the S.O.T.D. archive. I'm sure you'll find something you like.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Take a look through the S.O.T.D. archive. I'm sure you'll find something you like.
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Will do :laugh::good:


----------



## Jamal Ahmed (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi guys! I posted before in this thread and I cannot explain how supportive and kind people here were the last time 
(Hence in selfishly coming back)
I told you guys of my plans to form a J-Rock band, and make big in Japanese music industry  I'm a very very very big fan of Vocaloid myself 
Today I would like to present another demo I made while working in studio  wanted to share with you guys  Here it is, please listen to it!

I basically aim to bring Western style music and mix it with Japanese music.
This track is free for download (if you guys like it), so please check it out! 
Thanks :good: this thread is the best one in XDA OT 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2013)

Some more illustrations. ..






Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : Rain Lan
 |  http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38536543





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : じょな
 |  http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38553850





Name : 初音ミク
Artist Name : GUMI
 |  http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38556387





Name : truth
Artist Name : 純うーる
 |  http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38523079





Name : ★
Artist Name : ZeN☂
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38510315





Name : 一周年
Artist Name : 萌葱
 |  http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38519751



Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2013)

One does not simply watch these Kawaii angels and not lose his manliness.

Gwiyomi song . not a cover.

Neko Api.Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EnULwkI2kE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

SeeU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTWF5b5cWQw&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Now excuse me while I restore my manliness.


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...






Name : 声を出すときは口を大きく開けて
Artist Name : ペプチド
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38547345





Name : アナザー
Artist Name : ライカ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38556854





Name : 天ノ弱
Artist Name : 穂嶋（お仕事募集中）
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38544363





Name : レーシングミクさん
Artist Name : しろし
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38547261





Name : すこしだけ
Artist Name : 8'108
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38544039





Name : イアイア
Artist Name : Bondson
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38555087





Name : 【IA】アイヲウタエを歌ってもらった【〈物語〉シリーズ】
Artist Name : koyubi
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38539296





Name : MEIKO loves FAMIMA
Artist Name : daigoman
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38553722





Name : おねむみね
Artist Name : レキ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38555327





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : ことま
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38531241


PS good night.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 17, 2013)

Jamal Ahmed said:


> Hi guys! I posted before in this thread and I cannot explain how supportive and kind people here were the last time
> (Hence in selfishly coming back)
> I told you guys of my plans to form a J-Rock band, and make big in Japanese music industry  I'm a very very very big fan of Vocaloid myself
> Today I would like to present another demo I made while working in studio  wanted to share with you guys  Here it is, please listen to it!
> ...

Click to collapse



Very interesting and unique! 
Keep on going and don't give up!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2013)

@Android Pizza  song updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------







MIKUBOOK inteviews EmpathP who made "Second Star", one of demo songs of HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH. Please check this out! !http://www.mikubook.com/interview/08

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommend song!

Miku English cover of " Soleil " by toraboruta. Amazing cover song!

English lyrics vsq convert & edit by darkninjavn2011
English lyrics by JoyDreamerJourney

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!:*http://mikubook.com/v3e

And you can read toraboruta interview here!:*http://www.mikubook.com/interview/04http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35533

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

Hey, Miku fans in NY! Crypton CEO will come back toNew York Comic Con*this year!*
Don't miss to check "HATSUNE MIKU CONFERENCE 2013" on October 12th!*
See you there*

HATSUNE MIKU CONFERENCE 2013 – PRESENTED BY THE JAPAN FOUNDATION
Date: Saturday, October 12*
4:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Room: 1A14Venue: Javits Center (655 W 34th St New York, 10001)

http://nycc13.mapyourshow.com/5_0/s...duledSessionID=18ABCFC6#.UjkOPfBdlHs.facebook

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 18, 2013)

SeeU




what do you think, guys?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> SeeU
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not enough hair LOL

I like it  
Do some Neko versions of Miku and Rin :3
If you don't mind my request.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

I'll just leave this here...

http://johnsu.deviantart.com/art/Halfne-Miku-Studio-396850314

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 18, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> SeeU
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As FireWall said...needs moar hair

Edit: Oh. BTW, I'm a procrastinator. My drawing isn't done.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2013)

DIVASTATION (Sept. 18, 2013)

*"F 2nd Song List Update"

SEGA announces 2 new original songs:

*Genga Spoofing/KulfiQ
*This is the Happiness and Peace of Mind Commitee/UtataP

...as well as 2 Project DIVA classics:

*Thousand Year Solo/yanagi (PjD extend)
*Packaged/kz (PjD 1)

...and also the classical PjD modules:

*White Dress (Melt)
*Cat Girl (Sweet*Drops)
*Heart Hunter (World Is Mine)

Hmm....do you think these songs will also return as an F 2nd remake?

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/09/1...m_campaign=Feed:+siliconera/MkOc+(Siliconera)


From Project Diva Wiki FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 18, 2013)

Has anyone found a Miku V3 English version of Circus Monster?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Kawaii :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn1wbSrYR9I&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

From reddevils500a YT channel 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




MameTozhio said:


> Has anyone found a Miku V3 English version of Circus Monster?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope. Not yet. Am waiting for it too 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 18, 2013)

@FireWall123





there. kagamine rin /w cat ears.
took a whopping 20 minutes to finish, and took couple of hours to upload(thanks to my upload app being killed every single ****ing time due to low ass memory)


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> @FireWall123
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ohhhh Yeahhhh (=*・*=)
Looks great, thanks :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Last night , good night  Hatsune Miku V3 English cover

Version1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z90JQ8JyqJ8&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Version2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVsbO-yD1uo&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Original: if you are new and haven't heard it before 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hlADpxjj0s&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

--------

Torinoko City (left behind City) V3 English 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYz5uqsiaZU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Original:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s2Pk_AySTU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


Roar V3 English cover - original by Katy Perry.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBhFWu1SdIE&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC


PS oyasumi :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 19, 2013)

V3 Miku English is surprisingly good o.o

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

ZEDD - Clairty feat. Foxes (Remix feat. Hatsune Miku English V3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgyxCninuTk






Gotye feat. Kimbra  - Somebody That I Used to Know (Kaito V3 English x Hatsune Miku V3 English cover)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEZp0NvGIV0


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Ohhhh Yeahhhh (=*・*=)
> Looks great, thanks :3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



ありがとうございます。





btw heres another doodling.


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice art work.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Torinoko City (left behind City) V3 English
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYz5uqsiaZU&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Click to collapse



Love it :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Torinoko City is a favorite of mine.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Song updated

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommend song!

"2AM Dreamy Wonderlandl " by MJQ.

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!:*http://mikubook.com/v3e

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35540

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

News posts from the past several hours about Project Diva F 2nd were kind of all over the place. I've compiled everything into a single article to make it easier to understand.

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku...re-songs-modules-and-game-mechanics-revealed/

MikuFan

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

Almost forgot . 
Producer emonloid Has a YT now and is uploading some of his work there. 
You know what to do now .... No not sub, Time to SHAKE IT! 


Satellite - Hatsune Miku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9n1x-KQT5E&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Lion of the Starry Sky - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74VpscODhVg&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Glider Goodbye - IA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeABFN4WT1Y&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations ...






Name : 一周年！！！！！！！！
Artist Name : かしこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38566492





Name : 夜桜
Artist Name : TID
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38584641





Name : うー
Artist Name : ローセプトピギャー
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38598635





Name : The first anniversary！
Artist Name : 夢偽
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38591928





Name : みく
Artist Name : わたあめ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38589526





Name : テト
Teto Teto Teto Teto Teto Teto Teto Teto Teto 
Artist Name : uinti
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38589307





Name : 永遠の涙を
Artist Name : エトランゼ＠ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38595514





Name : 深海少女【メイキング付】
Artist Name : もしょ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38588659





Name : アへミクさん
Artist Name : 湯屋きょろ@ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38587902





Name : 鏡音パワー！( *｀ω´)
Artist Name : ヨコル
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38596694





Name : アヘミクちゃん
Artist Name : りけ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38597331

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2013)

The trailer of PjD-F 2nd is here 
Soon many good songs added and new features too.
I hope they consider a US release and in PS store , I'll buy on day 1 gladly 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyFCAKKuSRI&list=WLE4DCE82CD21E63AC

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> The trailer of PjD-F 2nd is here
> Soon many good songs added and new features too.
> I hope they consider a US release and in PS store , I'll buy on day 1 gladly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look who got the top comment!


 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Look who got the top comment!
> View attachment 2268463
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Mwahahahahahaa its MINE.
But that's really a good thing, you know.
So they know how many in the US and other countries wants it sO BAD! 
like me 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 19, 2013)

ZEDD feat. Matthew Koma - Spectrum (livetune Remix feat. Hatsune Miku)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 19, 2013)

...sneaks in an iOS 7 screenshot...


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 19, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> ...sneaks in an iOS 7 screenshot...

Click to collapse



You too? XD

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll be busy for half a day.
SeeU guys later 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You too? XD
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Yepp.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> I'll be busy for half a day.
> SeeU guys later
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



SeeU later!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

S.O.T.D. updated.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

I was gonna post this a few days ago, but forgot.

I got this during my break from XDA.
(It's a pin.)

A Meiko pin came with it, but I gave it to my friend.

My sister got a keychain which had Kaito, Meiko & Luka.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 20, 2013)

random doodle


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 20, 2013)

Dixie Flatline ft. MAYU - A Lie and a Stuffed Animal

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 20, 2013)

MameTozhio said:


> Dixie Flatline ft. MAYU - A Lie and a Stuffed Animal
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ooh I love that one!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2013)

Am back  
Hello guys 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

[New Hatsune Miku V3 Demo]

Well we were hoping that there would be a few high-profile artists working with Miku. We need good original music, good mastering, and good handling of Miku's voice. Next will be Skrillex (I hope).

Have a listen to this teaser demo from DJ DAISHI-DANCE. He does an excellent job with Miku. Her voice is perfect for this genre of music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imh9OnEdDyw

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

"in the rain" the title song and final track from keeno's new album that just released on September 18th!

In the Rain - Hatsune Miku Dark Append





Thank you Descent-sensei :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

PASSING DAYS and COMING DAYS 
preview. 

PASSING DAYS :
Producers : 40mP, DECO*27, UtataP and Zanio(?)
Illustrator :  Hiro Mashima

COMING DAYS :
Producers : ATOLS, OSTER project, sasakure.UK, Kikuo
Illustrator :  Hiro Mashima







Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> YouTube doesn't like me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse





What are you talking about???

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What are you talking about???
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



Am trying to make it look like a preview ... But it only worked for the first one.


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol I came up with weird pairings (or good ones?)

MAYUxLen
YOHIOloidxIA
And others o.o

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Am trying to make it look like a preview ... But it only worked for the first one.

Click to collapse



Well, on the subject of that...

A little tip: instead of using [ URL ] use [ YouTube ]. That way it shows up as an embedded video for people who aren't using Tapatalk.

In the YouTube tag, you put part of the link.

Instead of www .youtube.com/watch?v=EuJ6UR_pD5s, inside the tag would be EuJ6UR_pD5s.

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol how did you come up with MAYU x Len 
XD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2013)

MameTozhio said:


> Lol I came up with weird pairings (or good ones?)
> 
> MAYUxLen
> YOHIOloidxIA
> ...

Click to collapse








 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Well, on the subject of that...
> 
> A little tip: a instead of using [ URL ] use [ YouTube ]. That way it shows up as an embedded video for people who aren't using Tapatalk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked ! Thanks 

Am still wondering why the URL tag doesn't work...?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 20, 2013)

=P

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------

GAKUPO and Galaco - Ah, Its a Wonderful Cats Life! (Acapella)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...






Name : うー
Artist Name : ローセプトピギャー
Repost for taking #1 in Pixiv
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38598635





Name : The first anniversary！
Artist Name : 夢偽
Repost for being in top 10
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38591928





Name : 夜桜
Artist Name : TID
Repost for being in top 10
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38584641





Name : Decreased
Artist Name : Trendgold
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38602891





Name : みく
Artist Name : わたあめ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38589526





Name : 永遠の涙を
Artist Name : エトランゼ＠ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38595514





Name : ✩
Artist Name : やもり四季。◆３日目西え23b
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38602353





Name : ８月３１
Artist Name : miKoto*（奈々みこと）
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38606634





Name : w
Artist Name : 元小宵
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38614073





Name : 初音ミク
Artist Name : ケイド
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38609527 





Name : さよならのかわりに、
Artist Name : 鈴木子
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38601859

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2013)

Even more songs...


Queen of the steel cage Princess - Hatsune Miku






Dark Woods Circus - Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Len and Rin






On the Bottom of Red Swamp - Hatsune Miku






Guard and Scythe - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 01:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> The trailer of PjD-F 2nd is here
> Soon many good songs added and new features too.
> I hope they consider a US release and in PS store , I'll buy on day 1 gladly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




In case someone didn't know one or two song names in here , by order :

1.- Romeo and Cinderella - Hatsune Miku
2.- Akatsuki Arrival - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka
3.- ColorfulxMelody - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
4.- This is the Happiness and Pease of Mind Committee - Hatsune Miku
5.- Genga Spoofing - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
6.- A Thousand Years Solo - Kaito 
7.- Packaged - Hatsune Miku



Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Just dropping by to show you some cute chibis. SeeU and IA are adorable in this picture.





Source: pixiv
Artist: 倉田 理音
Link: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38611126

Thanks to admin Hoshi from Vocaloid FB page 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

Some MMD Kawaii-ness .






Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3389846





Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3392519





*hugs*
Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3429496?track=own





Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3403429





Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3413228





Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3379018





Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3395079





Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3432671





Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3432171





Source : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3438553


Note : account needed for Original quality.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------

MIKUSTAR EXCLUSIVE SPECIAL FEATURE!

"You might say that she comes with a little “elf magic” and her heritage serves her well. The stunning beauty in her voice reflects the mystery of a culture that evolved two thousand years ago in a land of dramatic landscapes and cold turbulent seas..."

MikuStar's newest profile article features the Vocaloid Avanna and in a worldwide exclusive reveals her voice provider to fans for the very first time.

Read it now on MikuStar...

http://www.mikustar.com/Avanna.html

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Just dropping by to show you some cute chibis. SeeU and IA are adorable in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay 4 Chibis!

^_^

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## kreatonn (Sep 21, 2013)

OP, 
I think u should invite this guy @Hatsunumike

Sent from my Xperia Miro using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Boot animation for xperia users . 
I want that too >.<

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2452139

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------

OMG! we need a Dev NOW! 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45759402

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 06:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------
@Android Pizza Song updated!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Hatsunumike (Sep 21, 2013)

kreatonn said:


> OP,
> I think u should invite this guy @Hatsunumike
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Miro using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ohhh Thanks >.<


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...







Name : 学ラン
Artist Name : 秋吉
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38611405





Name : まりいあ
Artist Name : ほかの
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38632529





Name : 「！！」
Artist Name : Sum
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38633437





Name : 夜のつるはし
Artist Name : あをこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38623519 





Name : 妄想税【鏡音レンカバ→】
Artist Name : おむ（辰巳）
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38631936





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : はなか
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38622826





Name : あの子も
Artist Name : エトランゼ＠ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38634452





Name : さくらみく
Artist Name : 爽希
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38622635





Name : BOKU-TACHI-NO-SORA
Artist Name : 雪月佳
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38635100





Name : 無題
Artist Name : DOMO
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38632470





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : Apiao
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38626522





Name : Hello,
Artist Name : 夜宵
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38633946





Name : Cryogenic
Artist Name : 赤47
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38628915





Name : ☆*ﾟ ゜ﾟ*☆*ﾟ ゜ﾟ*
Artist Name : 蜜柑*
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38627701

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 21, 2013)

this is the result for 2 months of practice.
not so bad isn't it?


















the things that ill need to improve:
-body shape & size
-nose shape
-shading


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2013)

@Android Pizza ???

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hi??

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi??
> 
> Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant

Click to collapse



You didn't add the song in the archive :sly:

PS I have college tomorrow morning. So ... I'll try to at least post any news I come across in free time .
Good night 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> You didn't add the song in the archive :sly:
> 
> PS I have college tomorrow morning. So ... I'll try to at least post any news I come across in free time .
> Good night
> ...

Click to collapse



I know how that is. :fingers-crossed: 
See you later!

And Panzer Vor!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> You didn't add the song in the archive :sly:
> 
> PS I have college tomorrow morning. So ... I'll try to at least post any news I come across in free time .
> Good night
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, whoops 

 Sent from Gakupo's Eggplant


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 22, 2013)

megurine luka at the beach party
took 9minutes.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> megurine luka at the beach party
> took 9minutes.

Click to collapse



Who is that?

Edit: Nvm. Ik who it is now. You edited your post as I asked

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

9 minutes? That's ridiculous.

Takes me a dedicated day to make a good drawing.

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 9 minutes? That's ridiculous.
> 
> Takes me a dedicated day to make a good drawing.
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



what happened to your drawing? i thought you were going to show us the finished one in a week.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2013)

DIVASTATION (Sept. 22, 2013)

*"Mikudayo in da show!"

Mikudayo, the creme de la creep version of Miku, gets her appearance in an.....internet*show(?), Mikudayo to Isshiyodayo! with Juria Kawakami on October 3! It's a promotional video for Project Mirai 2.

Come on, guys! Man up when you're about to watch this!

*




*"Project DIVA F 2nd Demo deploying..."

For those who can't go to TGS 2013, PjDF 2nd demo will be releasing on Japanese PSN this October 17 for PSVita only. IT'll only be online for one week, so mark your dates!

Remember that the PSVita can only handle one PSN account, so to change PSN account, you need 2 memory cards coz there's a formatting method there. You wouldn't want to lose everything you have, would you?

From Project Diva wiki FB Page 

PS Hello :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------

Niconico dance daily ranking number 1ARS MAGNA dance to Viva Happy

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21871733

Note : you'll need a niconico account in order to watch it.

From Mitchie M 's FB page 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> what happened to your drawing? i thought you were going to show us the finished one in a week.

Click to collapse



Procrastination kills

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Procrastination kills
> 
> Sent from Gumi's Carrot

Click to collapse



I know right haha.


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2013)

LENAROX said:


>

Click to collapse



Hmm...looks familiar :sly: , oh well thats just me.
Looks good BTW 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2013)

"Beginning's Goodbye" Honeyworks' sequel to Suki Kirai and Crybaby Boyfriend commemorating the Suki Kirai...


Suki Kirai - Kagamine Len and Rin





Crybaby Boyfriend - Hatsune Miku & Kagamine Len





Beginning's Goodbye - Hatsune Miku






Thanks to Descent-sensei for translating "Beginning's Goodbye"

From ukwildcat FB Page


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...






Name : まりいあ
Artist Name : ほかの
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38632529





Name : 妄想税【鏡音レンカバ→】
Artist Name : おむ（辰巳）
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38631936





Name : メイドぐみみく
Artist Name : 遥
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38643472





Name : ぬいぐるみとミクさん
Artist Name : ちろちろちろん
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38658624





Name : 無題
Artist Name : 鈴木子
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38639919





Name : The World
Artist Name : とにょ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38642357





Name : ☆Happy First Anniversary☆
Artist Name : 招き猫
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38662257





Name : 仲良し！
Artist Name : 詞衣
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38640634





Name : はあ・・・夢に踊るの♪
Artist Name : （薔・ω・薇）苺
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38646235





Name : あきみく
Artist Name : ゆるの。＠ついったはじめますた
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38646106





Name : 和装
Artist Name : うみぐも。
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38653480





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : わしゃ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38657036





Name : ✿
Artist Name マツュマロ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38643496





Name : 「空想ジオラマハート」PV
Artist Name : 座敷ウサギ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38659425

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 23, 2013)

the other day my friend said I was like Len.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 23, 2013)

MameTozhio said:


> the other day my friend said I was like Len.

Click to collapse



For what reasons? 

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2013)

@Android Pizza  Song Updated! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2013)

GOOD SMILE RACING team participated in "2013 AUTOBACS SUPER GT ROUND 6"
held in Fuji International Speedway on September 7 and 8, 2013. 
39ch getsup close and personal with the team and they talked about their passionfor their team.






From Hatsune Miku YouTube Channel 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2013)

SEGA has announced a promotional trailer featuring Mikudayo for the upcoming title Project Mirai 2 for the 3DS. The video is set to release on October 3rd. Crazy thinking, or brilliant marketing? I'll let you decide:






From MikuFan

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 23, 2013)

i need to work on improving eyes.


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> i need to work on improving eyes.

Click to collapse



I like this haha.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> i need to work on improving eyes.

Click to collapse



OMG! XD
I like it X)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------

Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F 2nd had a live game demo at the 2013 Tokyo Game Show, where they played three of the available songs on a large screen. 

Source:*http://www.4gamer.net/games/225/G022515/20130922049/

From Mikufan FB 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations... 
OMG! So many for today 
There are many more , I can't get all the 100~ illustrations at once daily , so I post at least 10~ a day , following Pixiv's daily ranking .







Name : ☆Happy First Anniversary☆
Artist Name : 招き猫
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38662257





Name : テトさん
Artist Name : 雨音くるみ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38670673





Name : 8+31＝39HAPPY BIRTHDAY
Artist Name : ときち
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38668471





Name : Append
Artist Name : 萌葱
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38670742





Name : ３♥9 
Artist Name : macozi
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38673203











Name : GUMI
Artist Name : [email protected]
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38676056











Name : ミクさん2
Artist Name : アパッち
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38653690





Anyone can name the songs these Mikus represent 

Name : 電子の歌姫
Artist Name : こるり␦␦␦
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38670444





Name : 汚い妄想は
Artist Name : 珀
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38684399





Name : 僕はゲンガー、いつもこうやって
Artist Name : 再音さく
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38683732





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : 火照　ちげ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38675692





Name : 夜の景色
Artist Name : 零
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38676197





Name : still
Artist Name : 芭村まゆ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38663126





Name : 鏡音タイガース！
Artist Name : ladfa(ラドファ)
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38681014





Name : バスケリンちゃん
Artist Name :  にゃん
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38666557





Name : ✿男の娘メモラブル
Artist Name : りびこ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38676068





F*** Yeah Nekos (=*・*=)
Name : 動物モジュ隊！
Artist Name : かいり
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38662841





Name : らくがきづめ
Artist Name : 春沢
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38680847

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 23, 2013)

More to add to my collection!


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 24, 2013)

GUMI - Panda Hero






MAYU version






RINxLEN version


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2013)

[HATSUNE MIKU NEWS]
Crypton's CEO Hiroyuki Itoh will hold "HATSUNE MIKU CONFERENCE 2013" presented by the Japan Foundation at the New York Comic Con this year!

HATSUNE MIKU CONFERENCE 2013 – PRESENTED BY THE JAPAN FOUNDATION
Date: Saturday, October 12
4:00 pm - 5:00 pm
Room: 1A14
Venue: Javits Center (655 W 34th St New York, 10001)
For more details:
http://nycc13.mapyourshow.com/5_0/s...duledSessionID=18ABCFC6#.UjkOPfBdlHs.facebook

From Crypton's FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2013)

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommend song! English Miku cover of " RIP=Release" by Minato P ". Miku sings Luka's song in English! Thanks, Patrick Mesina!

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!: http://mikubook.com/v3e

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35656

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2013)

@Android Pizza Song Updated.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Reminder
> 
> @Android Pizza , @lovehoshi , @SonicX2014 , @LENAROX , @SpaceCaker . and anyone I have missed (sorry)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just placing top 10 

#1 Hatsune Miku (28%)
#2 Kasane Teto (20%)
#3 CUL (18%)
#4 SeeU (5%)
#5 Kagamine Rin and Len (4%)
#6 Aoki Lapis (3%)
#7 Megurine Luka (3%)
#8 IA -Aria On The Planets (1%)
#9 Namine Ritsu (1%)
#10 Nekomura Iroha (1%)



Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hatsune Miku Project Mirai 2 





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

More Fresh MMDs ... 





















This one is really weird ↓ So...I guess anyone may ask for a removal.





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## MameTozhio (Sep 24, 2013)

We should make a vocaloid themed ROM o.o

Sent from my rooted LG Nexus 4.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2013)

MameTozhio said:


> We should make a vocaloid themed ROM o.o
> 
> Sent from my rooted LG Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



I think I will some time 

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...






Name : ３♥９
Artist Name : macozi
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38673203





Name : 輝く舞台で！
Artist Name : NEGI
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38686988





Name : 空波ライダー
Artist Name : ふーみ　（風深）
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38687935





Name : 汚い妄想
Artist Name : 珀
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38684399





Name : どうも39ました
Artist Name : 萌葱
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38693842





Name : エスパー愚美
Artist Name : りゅうせー
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38703574





Name : ·☆·
Artist Name : Prophet初
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38688202





Name : 白昼夢
Artist Name : sakukuma39
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38720686





Name : 音の旋律。
Artist Name : A．＠現実逃避中
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38720749





Name : 【初音ミク】 ゴーゴーサニーガール
Artist Name : 砂吹
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38702033





Name : リハビリ
Artist Name : けんの
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38720592





Name : Append MIKU
Artist Name : Wit pearl
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38689836





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : ななぽに
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38696445

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated!

Today's song courtesy of @miku26!

Who...got 11 posts and never returned 

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 25, 2013)

I love this thread


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Using a mix of MikuMikuDance, Unity engine, Oculus Rift, and a Novint Falcon controller, this developer has created a virtual Hatsune Miku handshake simulator.






IT BEGINS!

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommend song!" Skyrim: The Dragonborn Comes feat. Hatsune Miku" by djJomusic. This video just blew my mind!

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!:*http://mikubook.com/v3e

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35658

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------

Have you listened to the latest Hatsune Miku V3 English demo song "LET ME FLY" by*DAISHI DANCE*? If not, please check this out!






This club worthy dance track utilizes the latest English version of the Hatsune Miku voice software. The original version of this song "LET ME FLY POW! feat.GILLE" is on DD's new album "NEW PARTY!", which will be released on September 25th.

DAISHI DANCE website:*http://www.daishidance.jp/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Kaito said:


> @FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated!
> 
> Today's song courtesy of @miku26!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh no you didn't...and non ice cream phone too XDD

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh no you didn't...and non ice cream phone too XDD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Oh yes I did 

I'll probably keep it at least until Christmas. Maybe longer.

Edit: Then again...

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 25, 2013)

looks more professional now?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 25, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> looks more professional now?

Click to collapse



All your drawings look professional

 Sent from a non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 25, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> looks more professional now?

Click to collapse



Beautiful!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> looks more professional now?

Click to collapse



I like it  
And yes it is.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...






Name : 私怒ってるんだから！
Artist Name : an
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38713267





Name : スキキライ
Artist Name : ヤマコ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38710879





Name : 千本桜
Artist Name : Reika
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38722125





Name : ★。+..☆*.。
Artist Name : みぺ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38719811





Name : アへミクちゃん
Artist Name : ゆぅこ＠ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38711593





Name : もう離さないと約束しよう
Artist Name : 超高校級の太陽厨
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38715403





Name : ☆★☆
Artist Name : 神子
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38722304





Name : ！！
Artist Name : 鈴木子
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38700429





Name : サヨナラサヨナラ
Artist Name : みそあん
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38727187





Name : おこミク
Artist Name : しまむら
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38722010





Name : in the rain
Artist Name : 十二川
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38713991

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2013)

Even more songs...


Top Secret - Hatsune Miku






Blue Moon - Galaco V3






Mrs.Pumpkin's Comical Dream - Hatsune Miku






Sweet Devil - Hatsune Miku






Like Dislike - Kagamine Len and Rin





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 26, 2013)

100 Pages!

Edit: nevermind hehe got a little too excited...


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy early Halloweenie http://www.mooncostumes.com/cat/461?pcat=Cosplay

if you guys wanna dress up as vocaloiders here ya go they are a little high in price but good for the price really and they have other costumes to!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> 100 Pages!
> 
> Edit: nevermind hehe got a little too excited...

Click to collapse



Now is 100  
 Song Updated.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

@lovehoshi 

Hatsune Miku V3 & Hatsune Miku V3 Bundle are NOW ON SALE!

HATSUNE MIKU V3 Product page(in Japanese):http://www.crypton.co.jp/mikuv3HATSUNE MIKU V3 Bundle:*http://www.crypton.co.jp/mikuv3b

*For international customer: If you want to buy Hatsune Miku V3, please inquiry to bigfishaudio :http://www.bigfishaudio.com/ (For US), bestservise:http://www.bestservice.de/(For EU), e-capsule(For Taiwan):*http://www.ectw.net/

Please check new demo song by hachiooji P on Miku channel!






And tomorrow the Hatsune Miku YouTube channel will present the release of Hatsune Miku V3 with many interviews with Crypton staff and Saki Fujita! Don't miss it!

http://youtube.com/hatsunemiku

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

In celebration of the launch of Miku's V3 (Japanese) and Japanese+English bundle, a new video has been uploaded to the official*Hatsune Miku*YouTube channel. The song is titled "Happy Rainy Day", and was composed by 8#Prince/HachiojiP! It used V3 Miku's "Soft" and "Solid" vocal styles:






Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------

As a word of warning, I'm hearing reports that the Music Girl Hatsune Miku app does not work properly on iOS 7 for some people. If you have the application installed on your device, please be careful before deciding to update. I'm hearing similar reports for the Miku Flick apps as well.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

For people who like to use official Miku artwork for websites or art related stuff, Crypton has released a special bonus files pack that contains fully-rendered images of Miku by iXima. You'll find illustrations of her in two poses, some concept artwork for her V3 design, and some cuter chibi-style illustrations. There's also VSQX data included for a couple of the V3 demos.

Download:*http://www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/prod/vocaloid/images/MIKUV3_bonus_files.zip

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

Found a pretty awesome House remix of the Attack on Titan OP featuring Miku for the vocal work:

Nicovideo:*http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21890143

No Nico account? Click here:*http://vocadb.net/S/40719

Free download:*http://piapro.jp/t/MRyv

From Cool Story bro, but it needs more Miku FB Page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 26, 2013)

When i try to listen to any vocaloid or nightcore, it distracts me from drawing a good manga.
I wonder why does my drawings look really good when listening to gangster hiphop instead

i made 4 rough sketches under an hour. and they all look better than the previous one.
Will be uploading them soon

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> When i try to listen to any vocaloid or nightcore, it distracts me from drawing a good manga.
> I wonder why does my drawings look really good when listening to gangster hiphop instead
> 
> i made 4 rough sketches under an hour. and they all look better than the previous one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wrong choice of songs maybe...? 
And why u so negative on Voca Songs ? Just curious.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 26, 2013)

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Wrong choice of songs maybe...?
> And why u so negative on Voca Songs ? Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> ...

Click to collapse



probably because i feel sick after listening to a computer generated noise, and its really annoying.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> probably because i feel sick after listening to a computer generated noise, and its really annoying.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Nope. Its not annoying to me and I don't feel sick. So... That's probably just you. Just say you don't like it , simple. And please don't spread your hate for Vocaloid, just keep it for yourself , no offense, I respect your opinion.

Lol and don't leave us , we like your Sketches.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nope. Its not annoying to me and I don't feel sick. So... That's probably just you. Just say you don't like it , simple. And please don't spread your hate for Vocaloid, just keep it for yourself , no offense, I respect your opinion.
> 
> Lol and don't leave us , we like your Sketches.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



could you compare my previous old sketches with the current one, and tell me if my drawings have been improved by overall?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> could you compare my previous old sketches with the current one, and tell me if my drawings have been improved by overall?

Click to collapse



Yes. Your drawings have improved ever since your first drawing .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah ! 1000th post is mine! 

And 

A song using the just released Miku V3 Japanese , Yay. Comes from Producer Rerulili . 

The sky is also one more crybaby - Hatsune Miku V3 Japanese





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

I missed the whole 100th page 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kaito said:


> I missed the whole 100th page
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



Thats ok...no worries.

Anyway , ice cream tablet :what: ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Thats ok...no worries.
> 
> Anyway , ice cream tablet :what: ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wanted an Ice cream related sig on both my phone and my tablet.

My phone is running JB and my tablet is running ICS.

So,
"Sent from my non-Ice Cream phone"
&
"Sent from my Ice Cream tablet"

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kaito said:


> I wanted an Ice cream related sig on both my phone and my tablet.
> 
> My phone is running JB and my tablet is running ICS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

I'll just leave this here....







Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 26, 2013)

my new way of saying facepalm.





beta character for my future manga


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me want 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Me want
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



Yeah...after you update the archive :sly::sly:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Yeah...after you update the archive :sly::sly:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Already did 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 26, 2013)

me practicing on one paper


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Already did
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



What about your choice of the day...? You didn't remove it ,why ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @lovehoshi
> 
> Hatsune Miku V3 & Hatsune Miku V3 Bundle are NOW ON SALE!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still not being sold in the US though...I guess I'll have to wait to see...


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> What about your choice of the day...? You didn't remove it ,why ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Whoops 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 26, 2013)

i have finally mastered how to draw manga face with my style.
im now trying to learn other things such as drawing clothes and accessories as well, but then there is the problem that i lack imagination far behind than others.
can someone lead me to the effective way please?


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 26, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> i have finally mastered how to draw manga face with my style.
> im now trying to learn other things such as drawing clothes and accessories as well, but then there is the problem that i lack imagination far behind than others.
> can someone lead me to the effective way please?

Click to collapse



Perhaps since your characters seem petite overdoing on the accessories would produce a crowded effect. Maybe a small flower accessory on the clothes or the hair would do in my opinion. Bows on clothes and maybe even on shoes would look nice. Too much accessories and extravagant clothes would make your petite characters over done in my opinion. Leggings are also a minimalist way of spicing things up.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

iXima, the official illustrator of V3 Miku (Japanese) has uploaded this illustration in celebration yesterday's software launch. I have to say that Crypton made an excellent choice in hiring him for the artwork.

As a small trivia, iXima has actually been commissioned by Crypton and other related parties to draw illustrations of Miku since at least mid-2012. Since then, many of us suspected he'd become the new official illustrator. It turns out this was correct.

Illustration source:
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38758601

From Mikufan

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> iXima, the official illustrator of V3 Miku (Japanese) has uploaded this illustration in celebration yesterday's software launch. I have to say that Crypton made an excellent choice in hiring him for the artwork.
> 
> As a small trivia, iXima has actually been commissioned by Crypton and other related parties to draw illustrations of Miku since at least mid-2012. Since then, many of us suspected he'd become the new official illustrator. It turns out this was correct.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I like this better than Miku V2's art 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...







Name : 私怒ってるんだから！
Artist Name : an
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38713267





Name : スキキライ
Artist Name : ヤマコ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38710879





Name : 千本桜
Artist Name : Reika
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38722125





Name : ダンシングエッジ
Artist Name :  うみぐも。
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38737582





Name : ガールズバンドミク
Artist Name : (  Ｋenji　)
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38738877





Name : 妄想税
Artist Name : apring
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38736988





Name : [らくがき] 妄 想 税
Artist Name : カミカ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38740111





Name : IA
Artist Name : mikuma
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38727087





Name : 照れ隠しに怒ってるミク的な
Artist Name : 林檎丸
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38728735





Name : 初音ミク Safety cabin
Artist Name : 青
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38730410

Good night.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 27, 2013)

Kaito said:


> I think I like this better than Miku V2's art
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



BROTHER! What happened to your name? I thought we were the Italian food family?

Sent from My S4

Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> BROTHER! What happened to your name? I thought we were the Italian food family?
> 
> Sent from My S4
> 
> Kindness is a language which the deaf can hear and the blind can see -Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Well....
Idk. I just felt like getting it changed.

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Perhaps since your characters seem petite overdoing on the accessories would produce a crowded effect. Maybe a small flower accessory on the clothes or the hair would do in my opinion. Bows on clothes and maybe even on shoes would look nice. Too much accessories and extravagant clothes would make your petite characters over done in my opinion. Leggings are also a minimalist way of spicing things up.

Click to collapse



Thx for the suggestion:thumbup:
will try leggings. my fav

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated 

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 27, 2013)

another beta character
not petite anymore. @lovehoshi What do you think?


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2013)

So if you hadn't heard yet, Yamaha's activation server for Vocaloid products was overloaded sometime earlier due to so many people trying to register their new V3 Miku software. Seems the issue is fixed now, but that gives you an idea of just how popular the launch was.

http://www.vocaloidism.com/vocaloid-activation-servers-overloaded-on-night-of-miku-v3-release/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

[For Taiwan] Hatsune Miku V3, Hatsune Miku V3 Bundle and Hatsune Miku V3 English software will be available from October 1st at 飛天膠囊粉絲專頁 ! Please check the detail on e-capsule facebook page:*https://www.facebook.com/ecapsule
Web:*http://www.ectw.net/CFM/index.html

From Hatsune Miku Official FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

Can't make to attend at Hatsune Miku panel*New York Comic Con*? You have an another chance to meet Crypton CEO in NY !*"Hatsune Miku: Beyond Cultural Boundaries" - Please check a special panel discussion with Crypton CEO and Tom Looser, Associate Professor of East Asian Studies at NYU at The Nippon Club in New York on Oct 8th!

From Hatsune Miku official FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 27, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> another beta character
> not petite anymore. @lovehoshi What do you think?

Click to collapse



She's beautiful. Seems like a very strong character.


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 27, 2013)

i think im getting better and better everytime.




hatsune miku in western style





neko girl(nyan~!)





this really helped me.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2013)

[Miku Channel] Special program of the release of HATSUNE MIKU V3 & HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH !

Miku Channel interviews with Crypton CEO, HATSUNE MIKU V3 development team, and Miku's voice actress Saki Fujita etc..for special HATSUNE MIKU V3 program! Please enjoy!






Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

I love the S.O.T.D....I think it's the best Teto song ever.

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...







Name : 初音ミクV3！
Artist Name : えこいくしま
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38758601





Name : ミク
Artist Name : Sum
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38748491





Name : ☁
Artist Name : やもり四季。◆３日目西え23b
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38746075 #pixiv





Name : 初音変更リスト
Artist Name : えこいくしま
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38759209





Name : 無題
Artist Name : uinti
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38749231





Name : ミクさんぶいすりぃ
Artist Name : 雪月佳
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38756206





Name : 無題
Artist Name : Throtem
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38754808





Name : V3ミクさん
Artist Name : 辻織＠ニコ生
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38759549

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

4, 5 and 8 are my favorites

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Lol, I have all my Vocaloid songs sorted really weird on my phone (and my tablet, for that matter)





 Sent from non-Ice Cream phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

@Kaito   Song Updated.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 28, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Lol, I have all my Vocaloid songs sorted really weird on my phone (and my tablet, for that matter)
> 
> View attachment 2287592
> View attachment 2287594
> ...

Click to collapse




Hehe I'm a perfectionist which isn't always a good thing because for me everything needs to be right which  takes forever!!! :crying::good:


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 28, 2013)

i cant believe i just drew this straight out from my ass


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> i cant believe i just drew this straight out from my ass

Click to collapse



I see Luka...if that's who you wanted her to be 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

It looks like Miku is getting more recognition down in Kiwi-land as well:

http://www.stuff.co.nz/dominion-post/culture/9214303/The-virtual-Lady-Gaga

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

A quick recap of events following the release of Hatsune Miku's V3 Japanese and bundle software.

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-mikus-vocaloid3-japanese-release-the-recap/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

"The Boy and The Magical Robot" A beautiful and moving PV for the title track from 40mP's new album.*

The Boy and The Magical Robot - Gumi






ありがとう Descent-sensei :3

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

So Kaito finally got a little spotlight? Would be a shame if someone were to steal it.

Inspired by:
http://blog.piapro.jp/2013/09/figmakaito.html

Credits to admin -J / @jrharbort

From Cool story bro, But it needs more Miku Facebook page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 28, 2013)

am still practicing body shape and poses, will be drawing some naked girls for now...


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> am still practicing body shape and poses, will be drawing some naked girls for now...

Click to collapse



Focus on body shape...I mean don't post too revealing drawings here please , ecchi is allowed.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 28, 2013)

taking a bath




wait up


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








#4 on Pixiv daily rankings
初音ミクV3！ | えこいくしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38758601





ミク | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38748491





☁ | やもり四季。◆３日目西え23b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38746075





ODDS&ENDS | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38762398





ばんざいミクちゃん | 御門 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38772726





ﾌﾞｸﾌﾞｸ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38757612





○あめ○ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38753702





 ｳｨｯｽ | 初＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38758950





六兆年と一夜物語 | ソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38767353





学園ゆかいあ | 楠(くすのき) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38763491





レンくん | あいすすき@twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38772560





Eve | umu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38762615





初音電撃作戦＃2002 | RxJx 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38767249





白鐘ちゃん | 武藤まと【みみけ29 お02】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38762458

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

"Let'sStart" LamazeP's first song using Miku append released for Miku's Birthday.

Let'sStart - Hatsune Miku Append Vivid





From Descent-sensei FB (ukwildcat)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------
@Android Pizza    you're back 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza    you're back
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Being Kaito isn't all it's cracked up to be.

For the time being, no more Vocaloid avatars, sigs, or usernames 

Sent from my Atrix HD ☺
Check out this thread!http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Being Kaito isn't all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> For the time being, no more Vocaloid avatars, sigs, or usernames
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why so ? 

And 

" Check out this thread.." ... What thread ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Why so ?
> 
> And
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After 10+ people saying "I liked you better when you were pizza", I got it changed back.

And...oops

Sent from my Atrix HD ☺
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> After 10+ people saying "I liked you better when you were pizza", I got it changed back.
> 
> And...oops
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one likes Kaito XD 
But that's OK , Pizza is still perfect .

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey @Android Pizza  , you forgot to remove your Song choice in OP....

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey @Android Pizza  , you forgot to remove your Song choice in OP....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Not again...

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not again...
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That's OK , I almost missed it too. 


I guess its good night for me. 
Also I have a busy day tomorrow , the whole day that is. 

I'll try to have peeks from time to time.

Good night (^_^)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> That's OK , I almost missed it too.
> 
> 
> I guess its good night for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good night!

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Why do Vocaloid producers have -P as a suffix?

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why do Vocaloid producers have -P as a suffix?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It stands for Producer. It was created by fans on NicoNico to attach to the names of Vocaloid Producers and now illustrators who they think deserved it. Not all Vocaloid Producers use the P though such as Dixie Flatline. 

Here's more info if you want it! 

http://goo.gl/FIiZFm


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> It stands for Producer. It was created by fans on NicoNico to attach to the names of Vocaloid Producers and now illustrators who they think deserved it. Not all Vocaloid Producers use the P though such as Dixie Flatline.
> 
> Here's more info if you want it!
> 
> http://goo.gl/FIiZFm

Click to collapse



OK, thanks.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



No problem, just spreading the Vocalove. :fingers-crossed:

On a side note...I love 40mP's latest album!!!


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 29, 2013)

mirai suenaga

this time, i did not even sketch.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> mirai suenaga
> 
> this time, i did not even sketch.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

I just don't know how to say how impressed I am with your drawings.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

S.O.T.D. updated, good night.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 29, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> mirai suenaga
> 
> this time, i did not even sketch.

Click to collapse



You are really amazing.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2013)

"In the Bedroom at Midnight" A cute chip-tune piece created by あつぞうくん for Miku's Birthday!






Thanks you Descent-sensei :3 


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## hoholee12 (Sep 29, 2013)

creating manga.
first step -rough sketch.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Am back 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Am back
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Hello!

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








ODDS&ENDS | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38762398






ミク、ネギ構え | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38782260






いえー | さいた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38778144






灯りの歌姫 | SEAL 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38780221






雪ミクさんいちご味 | 葉山 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38779519






しゅわわわ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38770175






「ほらね、 | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38791876






～Miku in Sadness（on iPad）～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38786635






＼はっぴぃはろうぃーん！／ | ＭａＭｉ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38780106






看護婦っぽい | 221 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38785332






りぼんみくさん | 湯屋きょろ@ついった
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38778444






どうも | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38794963






レーシングみく | しまむら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38785335






+＊+ | うのみ@修行中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38789789






おミクさま | からあげ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38798033






♪♪♪ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38793267

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Good morning!
Song updated.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------

Hatsune Miku is featured on*USA TODAY*! Thank you very much for Miku fans and cosplayers talked about Miku for this show!!!!

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/music/2013/09/29/hatsune-miku-vocaloid-singer/2877767/

From Hatsune Miku Facebook page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------







Hi Miku Fans,We are happy to announce the new art books on Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin&Len by UDON ENTERTAINMENT:

HATSUNE MIKU GRAPHICS: CHARACTER COLLECTION CV01Hatsune Miku stars in her own character artwork showcase! CV01 collects over 150 illustrations feature themes from high-fashion to everyday activities, pin-up style pieces to musical performance, and more! Includes commentary from all of the artists in the book, talking about their love for Miku! 
Check out here:*http://goo.gl/q0CnTL

HATSUNE MIKU GRAPHICS: CHARACTER COLLECTION CV02 KAGAMINE RIN & LEN EDITIONKagamine Rin & Len take center stage in this new character artwork showcase! CV02 collects more than 35 artists’ unique takes on the singing twins. Over 150 illustrations feature themes from hip fashions to everyday activities, fun beach scenes to musical performance, and more! 
Check out here:http://goo.gl/YI2Z9r


From Hatsune Miku Facebook page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hehe goodnight.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Hehe goodnight.

Click to collapse



Hahaha Goodnight 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH]
"Strange World" by mcierror!

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!:
http://mikubook.com/v3e


http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35692

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...






アヘミクちゃん | だぶ竜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38811105






「ほらね、 | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38791876






♪♪♪ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38793267






◆ | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38818552






【イラリク】リンレン | あい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38815819






どうも | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38794963






error | 上埜月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38799764






閑話休題 | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38820973






植物園 | はなか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38812951






みくさん | ことびら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38805395






もう！ | ドラ仔 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38800941






◆叶えたいを現実に◇ | kaya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38794646






VOCALOID | 絵那 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38797881






ボトルミク | ナム 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38801556






＊納めましょう＊ | うのみ@修行中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38810348

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------
@Android Pizza   song is updated...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

"A Sky More Apt to Cry Than Usual" A beautiful jazzy rearrange of Reruriri's first song he created with...

A Sky More Apt to Cry Than Usual - Hatsune Miku V3





Thanks to Descent-sensei

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello brethren!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> Hello brethren!

Click to collapse



Hello there 
Welcome 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

"A Thousands-Year Long Love Story" Lettuce-P's sad but pretty PV telling the story of Tanabata ft. Len and Rin

A Thousands-Year Long Love Story - Kagamine Len and Rin






Aaand another thank you to Descent-sensei for translation 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> Hello brethren!

Click to collapse



Hi, welcome to the thread!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Sep 30, 2013)

have you guys heard anything by utsu-p?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> have you guys heard anything by utsu-p?

Click to collapse



DIARRHEA.............
But I didn't really like it so much so I stepped aside...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> DIARRHEA.............
> But I didn't really like it so much so I stepped aside...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



What ...? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> What ...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Diarrhea!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Diarrhea!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



What about it ...?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> What about it ...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Idk.

XD

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Idk.
> 
> XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha XD 

Edit. But seriously , is there anything wrong with that word being in here ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Haha XD
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah....

Awkward.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah....
> 
> Awkward.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See utsu-p in the Vocaloid wiki , you'll know why I stepped aside..

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> See utsu-p in the Vocaloid wiki , you'll know why I stepped aside..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



At first I thought you were being harsh (especially to a new guy), but now I don't blame you.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Sep 30, 2013)

I really like his songs. lol
have you heard bacterial contamination by miku?
if not look it up on YouTube. the PV is.....disturbing.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> I really like his songs. lol
> have you heard bacterial contamination by miku?
> if not look it up on YouTube. the PV is.....disturbing.

Click to collapse



Not really that disturbing if you have read the lyrics , it actually a sad song 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> I really like his songs. lol
> have you heard bacterial contamination by miku?
> if not look it up on YouTube. the PV is.....disturbing.

Click to collapse



I'll never sleep again.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Sep 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Not really that disturbing if you have read the lyrics , it actually a sad song
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



oh yeah totally messed up.
its still beautiful.
but if you're an outsider or don't know the lyrics. tell me its not even just a little bit disturbing.


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> oh yeah totally messed up.
> its still beautiful.
> but if you're an outsider or don't know the lyrics. tell me its not even just a little bit disturbing.

Click to collapse



It is!




Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Sep 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll never sleep again.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



looooooooool


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank God for Daniwell...sweet, beautiful, Daniwell...






Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Sep 30, 2013)

just so you guys know miku is the best don't care about the rest.....well maybe luka


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> just so you guys know miku is the best don't care about the rest.....well maybe luka

Click to collapse



Better not let the Kagamines hear that... 

Or they'll run you over!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

Sent after :stirthepot:


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> Sent after :stirthepot:

Click to collapse



Uh...hi...

Wrong thread???

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Sep 30, 2013)

its not working.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwcOHa6exKc


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 30, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


>

Click to collapse



That's not how YouTube tags work.

You put a small part of the URL inside it.

From your link, you would take 
WwcOHa6exKc

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Sep 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's not how YouTube tags work.
> 
> You put a small part of the URL inside it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...

http://soundcloud.com/mjq3690/mjq

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




citizeninsane89 said:


> just so you guys know miku is the best don't care about the rest.....well maybe luka

Click to collapse



Agree, but all the Vocaloids need love too. And my opnion, as Miku fan from the beginning and a huge one I am , I see the other Vocaloids (crypton and others) still need to be loved , they are good too. Sometimes they sing better than Miku. Like the Kagamines or IA , for example. 

Here is my favs (I like 'em all, some are in certain songs) :
1. Hatsune Miku (and she'll remain on top no matter what happens)
2. Kagamine Rin and Len ( Yes both )
3. Megurine Luka
4. IA -Aria On The Planets-
5. Kasane Teto
6. Gumi
7. Kaito 
8. Meiko
9. Not Decided yet...
10. Not Decided yet. ..






Android Pizza said:


> Better not let the Kagamines hear that...
> 
> Or they'll run you over!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh no...












Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

Added a poll! Not visible on Tapatalk, come here in a browser to see it.


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Added a poll! Not visible on Tapatalk, come here in a browser to see it.

Click to collapse



VOTED!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

WHO'S MAKING FUN OF THE KAGAMINES. I WILL KILL YOU ALL! Hehe just kidding. But you guys know I love Rin. Also I voted too! And goodnight. I hope I have time to contribute more to this thread tomorrow!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> WHO'S MAKING FUN OF THE KAGAMINES. I WILL KILL YOU ALL! Hehe just kidding. But you guys know I love Rin. Also I voted too! And goodnight. I hope I have time to contribute more to this thread tomorrow!

Click to collapse



No one is making fun of the Kagamines...






....



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

@FireWall123 Song updated.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @FireWall123 Song updated.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya! _  Nya°7

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya! _  Nya°7
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Nyan?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nyan?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya!
Is the original name of the song , JSYK

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya!
> Is the original name of the song , JSYK
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ahhhhhh.

I'll update the OP and archive

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 1, 2013)

How many vocaloids are currently available?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> How many vocaloids are currently available?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



So many that I lost count lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2013)

This illustration took #1 in Pixiv Daily Rankings \(^o^)/








アヘミクちゃん | だぶ竜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38811105

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 1, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> WHO'S MAKING FUN OF THE KAGAMINES. I WILL KILL YOU ALL! Hehe just kidding. But you guys know I love Rin. Also I voted too! And goodnight. I hope I have time to contribute more to this thread tomorrow!

Click to collapse



guess we know who voted for the kagamines...:silly:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2013)

"Super Love Feeling" An OSTERProject rearrange and new PV for a cute FuwaP song!

Super Love Feeling - Gumi V3 Sweet






Thanks to Descent-sensei for translation 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> How many vocaloids are currently available?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



A whole heck-of-a lot.


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2013)

I didn't share this here , right 
Anyway... I'll just leave it here...

GENESIS - Hatsune Miku V3






Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

(From Admin -J on Cool story bro, But it needs more Miku FB )







With the U.S. government shutdown, I present to you our new National Leader. Any objections?



Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> l
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope! 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

I want.
Now how about this...


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I want.
> Now how about this...

Click to collapse



CHIBIS!



...oh, and Rin too.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> CHIBIS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know you did that on purpose!!! Hehe:victory:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Good morning guys.
Song of the day updated.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning guys.
> Song of the day updated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Good morning!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2013)

More illustrations...








君のための舞台 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38850746






○● | 紅宮もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38845663






アヘミクちゃん!! | 色穂＠受験 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38852484






輝く | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38834321






Σ(・ω・ノ)ノ!ｗ | 夏木衿 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38858243

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2013)

"Bring Back Summer" A beautiful and touching summer-themed rock song by simizi-san ft. Miku!


Bring Back Summer - Hatsune Miku






Thanks Descent-sensei for translating 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 2, 2013)

what do you think?

btw i voted hatsune miku. since she's the original


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> what do you think?
> 
> btw i voted hatsune miku. since she's the original

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

And...I figured she would win.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> what do you think?
> 
> btw i voted hatsune miku. since she's the original

Click to collapse



Original ???

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Original ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah. I thought about that too....

Meiko's the original.

And if you wanna go even deeper, Leon & Lola are the originals.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah. I thought about that too....
> 
> Meiko's the original.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now that's better :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah. I thought about that too....
> 
> Meiko's the original.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly correct!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 2, 2013)

What is meiko?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Who is meiko?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



FTFY. 
And Meiko is a Vocaloid 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 2, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> What is meiko?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Good question...



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2013)

@Android Pizza         Song of the day updated.


PS . am busy.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 3, 2013)

yay, bunny!
i like bunnies, they're cute





another mirai


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2013)

"With Only a Single Bullet" is sorta of a master if you didn't know that! Thanks Occasional for the Subs!







Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2013)

Delusion Tax by DECO*27 :3

Pick the one you like 


Original : Miku






Original Miku (translated, thanks to Descent-sensei)













Gumi






IA






Teto





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

Did you miss to buy a ticket of HATSUNE MIKU 3D Opera "THE END" in Paris??*
Since the tickets are sold out, additional performance have been scheduled on November 12th (Tue) !!!

Check the website for more infomation:*http://chatelet-theatre.com/2013-2014/the-end-en


From Hatsune Miku Official FB

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------

So ... Any SnK/Attack on Titan Fans here…?


KosmosP House Vers. - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Delusion Tax by DECO*27 :3
> 
> Pick the one you like
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gumi :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Gumi :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Not for me, original winzz

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2013)

"Duck Rock" It's been about 3 years and a half years but パワーコードP is back with a cool song!

Duck Rock - Hatsune Miku






Thanks again for your translation Descent-sensei  (^_^)/

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 3, 2013)

Wish me luck on my huge Japanese Midterm Test tomorrow!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Wish me luck on my huge Japanese Midterm Test tomorrow!

Click to collapse



I wish you full Mark , hoshi.


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] English cover of "ACUTE by kurousa P". Thank you, HanHyoA! Enjoy Miku, Luka, Kaito singing in English together!

Wanna listen to more Miku English songs? Here!:
http://mikubook.com/v3e


http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35788

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

UtataP latest :sly:







Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

Yes yes yes yes , finally \(^_^)/ 

This is the theme song for "Hatsune Miku project Mirai 2". I tried to make a future pop music based on Drum'n'Bass, Rock&Roll, Doo-Wap, Soul music and so on.
And I tuned Miku's voice realistic. Please enjoy it.
This song is include in my new album "The Greatest Idol"

AgeAge Again - Hatsune Miku 






Welcome to my favs *-*

From MitchieM's YT channel 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------
@Android Pizza       song updated.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

MUCH more illustrations....








【君と見ていたセカイ】 | 蝶夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38862173






水着！ | YahaKo http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38881588






GUMI | 木子翔 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38881335






V love 25 -Hearts- | domco. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38881909






鏡音らくがき | セトラ＠かがようＢ０９ http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38880752






うぃすぱーちゃん | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38890758






❤ | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38886509

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Animation Holiday collection of Takashi Murakami × shu uemura was published! This animation song was produced by livetune. The title of this music is "Pink or Black" by livetune feat. Hatsune Miku!








From kz's FB page

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

This thread really died yesterday, a lot quieter than usual...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This thread really died yesterday, a lot quieter than usual...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Fans have life's out side xda , you know...
Or may be busy with something like school , college or anything taking their time.


Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Even more songs...


Common World Domination - Hatsune Miku






2D Dreamfever - Hatsune Miku






Heartless Circle - IA 






Children Record - IA






Wrinkle - Gumi





Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

This thread needs MOAR MEIKO!!!






Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This thread needs MOAR MEIKO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't really listened to anything Meiko , TBH. Except for Nostalgia sung by her in PjD-F. So I don't really know which songs by her should I add to my 200+ other not-posted songs ...

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I haven't really listened to anything Meiko , TBH. Except for Nostalgia sung by her in PjD-F. So I don't really know which songs by her should I add to my 200+ other not-posted songs ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Here you go 
http://bit.ly/16KkdAz

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Here you go
> http://bit.ly/16KkdAz
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



XDD 
that's not what I meant lol
I don't really like her , that's why I can't pick songs sung by her 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 4, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I wish you full Mark , hoshi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Didn't do as good as I wanted but I did just fine. I still have the speaking part on Monday though to bring up my points. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I need some help.
So the Miku/English bundle is out to buy now and I'm about to buy it.
The question is, does this come with the editor to edit the voice or do I have to buy that separately?
Do you guys know anything about this?


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Hey guys, I need some help.
> So the Miku/English bundle is out to buy now and I'm about to buy it.
> The question is, does this come with the editor to edit the voice or do I have to buy that separately?
> Do you guys know anything about this?

Click to collapse



Not sure what you mean.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not sure what you mean.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'll try to word that better...
I see that the Miku English Bundle comes with Piapro Studio.
I know that other Vocaloid programs use the V3 editor.
Is Piapro Studio that comes with the package all I need?
Do I need to buy any other software?

Those are the questions I'm hoping to get answered.
I contacted Big Fish (The ones selling it) but have yet to get a reply and was just wondering if you guys know anything...


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I'll try to word that better...
> I see that the Miku English Bundle comes with Piapro Studio.
> I know that other Vocaloid programs use the V3 editor.
> Is Piapro Studio that comes with the package all I need?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm clueless.
Maybe FireWall knows.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm clueless.
> Maybe FireWall knows.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Thanks for taking the time to try to help.
It's always appreciated...And we shall see...:angel:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> Hey guys, I need some help.
> So the Miku/English bundle is out to buy now and I'm about to buy it.
> The question is, does this come with the editor to edit the voice or do I have to buy that separately?
> Do you guys know anything about this?

Click to collapse



Have you read the article from. Mikufan ...
http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku...dle-now-available-overseas-on-big-fish-audio/


According to it , you don't need anything else.  Once bought , you are ready to start 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright thank you for the information.
I will probably buy it sometime in the next two weeks when I have time.
:good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Alright thank you for the information.
> I will probably buy it sometime in the next two weeks when I have time.
> :good:

Click to collapse



Your welcome 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Oh and good morning to you too...But I'm going to sleep now "yawn"...


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Oh and good morning to you too...But I'm going to sleep now "yawn"...

Click to collapse



Goodnight , hoshi. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Heeeelloooo anybody alive in here ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------






One of my favorite Vocaloid songs of all time, the remastered version on 40mP's new album sounds great too!



Some of you might want to hear this too, it's Chano's Acoustic version from the album Caramel:*







From Descent-sensei's FB (ukwildcat)

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 5, 2013)

random doodle





finished in under a minute


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...






水着！ | YahaKo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38881588






【予約開始】骸音シーエ/シーエ【フィギュア】 | Deino http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38908688






ほんわか | 佐藤 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38912064






納めましょう | ふふ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38906002







IA -ARIA ON THE PLANETES- | bute 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38901848






append | ゲン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38904741

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry I let the S.O.T.D. fall on you again.

Edit: Oh, you didn't update it. I will then 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sorry I let the S.O.T.D. fall on you again.
> 
> Edit: Oh, you didn't update it. I will then
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have left it for you  

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Updated.

(XD yeah, I chose that.)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Updated.
> 
> (XD yeah, I chose that.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 5, 2013)

So many great Vocaloid songs and art work in here. Keep up the good work. :laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2013)

@Android Pizza         Song updated.

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hatsune Miku channel interviews with cosplayer Chamaro and a photographer Muga Miyahara - they are collaborating for making cosplay photobook featuring Hatsune Miku cosplay!






Music:
Title: Genesis
Artist: Tripshots


Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations...






Currently taking #4 in Pixiv Daily Rankings
メイクミク！ | オサム 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38922766






【予約開始】骸音シーエ/シーエ【フィギュア】 | Deino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38908688






ほんわか | 佐藤 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38912064






アンニュイに決めるぜ | おみゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38924743






【鏡音ようび！】みねあしイラストアンソロジー | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38933261






鏡音がルカちゃん | 紅宮もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38922052

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 6, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Currently taking #4 in Pixiv Daily Rankings
> メイクミク！ | オサム
> http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38922766

Click to collapse



I can see why! :thumbup:



FireWall123 said:


> 鏡音がルカちゃん | 紅宮もも
> http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38922052

Click to collapse



What I thought while looking at this:

"Why are there two miniature blonde Lukas?


....OH! XD"

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Oct 7, 2013)

MEW - Prose Poetry


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

Song updated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Song updated
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Uhh...and the archive...?

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Uhh...and the archive...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Got it

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 7, 2013)

Who's your least favorite Vocaloid?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

[NEW]


■Music, Lyrics & Arrangement
DECO*27
web　http://deco27.com/
twitter　https://twitter.com/DECO27/
facebook　http://www.facebook.com/DECO27.Official/

■Arrangement
DECO*27 & kous
twitter　https://twitter.com/kous1128

■Illustrator
awoko
twitter　https://twitter.com/awokokko

AIKOTOBA II - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

 @Android Pizza      song updated. 
A bit late...

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations....






あへ | 真琉樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38955924






VOCALOID祭 | 望月けい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38969324






アン~ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38972717






「どうだい」 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38947373






ミク | 透子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38964271






ささやく声 | のじゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38974717






アヘミクちゃん | あれっくす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38956123






眼鏡miki ＊* | のら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38976574






ぼかぎぐ！ | ましろ.あー。【´-ω-｀】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38976300






刀ミクちゃん | 狼じゃわい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38977636

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Who's your least favorite Vocaloid?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Heh. No answer...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Heh. No answer...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Oh didn't see your Q , sorry...

Anyway , my least fav is Meiko.

I was really  busy with college stuff , not to mention am still sick 

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh didn't see your Q , sorry...
> 
> Anyway , my least fav is Meiko.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y u no liek Meiko?




You're sick too?

Join the club 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Y u no liek Meiko?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She's at least a "fav" , in MMDs that is 

And I'll gladly join XDD

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> She's at least a "fav" , in MMDs that is
> 
> And I'll gladly join XDD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My least favorite is Lily. I can't stand her voice.

And...we've got JACKETS!! :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> My least favorite is Lily. I can't stand her voice.
> 
> And...we've got JACKETS!! :thumbup:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, Lily's voice is good. Have you heard Galaco's ? 

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Nah, Lily's voice is good. Have you heard Galaco's ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



She's better than Lily IMO

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> She's better than Lily IMO
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



The old Galaco or the new Galaco ??

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> The old Galaco or the new Galaco ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Old

Edit: Well...New and Old. They both beat Lily

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Old
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



According to my ears, no. Lily is better than the old VB of Galaco ...

But the new VB for Galaco is great  like way better .

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> According to my ears, no. Lily is better than the old VB of Galaco ...
> 
> But the new VB for Galaco is great  like way better .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Edited my post

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Edited my post
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



If I had to choose between Lily and Galaco I'll always pick Galaco  


Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 9, 2013)

College has been busy but I will drop by and will say I don't think I can really dislike any Vocaloid. And to Firewall, I hope you feel better!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> If I had to choose between Lily and Galaco I'll always pick Galaco
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Okay then 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

Best Rolling Girl cover EVER.






Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2013)

Good morning.



lovehoshi said:


> College has been busy but I will drop by and will say I don't think I can really dislike any Vocaloid. And to Firewall, I hope you feel better!

Click to collapse



Thanks hoshi. 

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...







VOCALOID祭 | 望月けい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38969324






ラクガキみくーん | ﾋﾗｻﾄ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38981332






ソワカちゃん６周年 | 富岡二郎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38989089






溢れる想いを | やすの岬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38986035






fashion girl | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38996714






無題 | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38981699






スカッシュ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39000501






リンちゃん！ | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38998133






積乱雲グラフィティ | 魔神豚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38996522






オリバーとレンのウエディング | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38990091






お茶会へようこそ！ | 箱型ぴヲ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38980097






妄想税 | わわこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38991391






ぱっつんめがね39 | RIRY 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38984351

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2013)

The Hatsune Miku 2014 Calendar by Piapro is now available for orders, and will ship later this month. The cover illustration will once again feature artwork by KEI. There's a couple places where it can be ordered:

Amiami:*http://bit.ly/1ctHFmX
CDJapan:*http://bit.ly/GMRKNY


From Mikufan FB 


Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------







Super cool!!! Hatsune Miku Subspecies character - Calne Ca's toy is available for pre-order!

"Calne Ca" is Crypton officially recognized "Hatsune Miku Subspecies" character. The movie clip "Saikin Osen" has been viewed by over 250 thousand people in a year and is still gathering popularity all over the world.

Pre Order now! :*
http://www.amiami.com/top/detail/de..._keywords=calne$pagemax=20$getcnt=0$pagecnt=1


From Hatsune Miku FB

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------







[*New York Comic Con*] Special Limited KARENT CD will be availabe at NYCC! Don't forget to check Kinokuniya USA Booth #1775

http://karent.jp/cd/5



From Hatsune Miku FB

Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> The Hatsune Miku 2014 Calendar by Piapro is now available for orders, and will ship later this month. The cover illustration will once again feature artwork by KEI. There's a couple places where it can be ordered:
> 
> Amiami:*http://bit.ly/1ctHFmX
> CDJapan:*http://bit.ly/GMRKNY
> ...

Click to collapse



I want it ^_^

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Vocaloid Prima & Tonio - The Phantom Of The Opera*
http://youtu.be/XM-dJJGne20


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2013)

More songs... 

Panda Hero - Gumi





World's End Umbrella - Hatsune Miku





Clock Lock Works - Hatsune Miku





Toluthin Antenna - Kagamine Len





Mysterious - Luo Tianyi





Doomsday Disco - Luo Tianyi





Disco☆Chocolatheque - Kaai Yuki





Jabberwocky Jabberwocka - Kagamine Len Append and Rin Append





Sent from my SM-N9005
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2013)

@Android Pizza    song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Much more illustrations...
My last post until am back, I guess...








溢れる想いを | やすの岬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38986035






fashion girl | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=38996714






アヘミクちゃん | ドリア旋法＠プロフ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39018121






ミミック | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39012347






野鳥Ⅲ | さちろう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39005323






ハロウィンじゃ_(；3 _/∠）ゞ | こるり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39012205






アへミク線画 | ティカ@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39012954






むに | あさのめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39011918






天秤宮さんへ | ★夜猫★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39005575



Goodbye! 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

So long, FireWall!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

Live version of "A Thousand Year Solo"






Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Heeelllooo there  
I hacked the hotel WiFi XD 

Anyway ... News 






Hi Luka Fans!
We just received news about a new art book release from the nice people of UDON ENTERTAINMENT! This time it's all about Luka!! Release date is on Wednesday, October 16th!! Check out the description and the link*

HATSUNE MIKU GRAPHICS: CHARACTER COLLECTION CV03
The world’s first bilingual Vocaloid, Megurine Luka, stars in her own character artwork showcase! CV03 collects more than 35 artists’ wonderful takes on this pink-haired beauty. Over 150 illustrations feature themes from high-fashion to leisurely fun, spicy pin-ups to musical performance, and more!

http://goo.gl/Vqa2Ul


From Hatsune Miku FB 
Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------







[ New York Comic Con ] Cute Miku, Rin, and Luka T-shirts are available at our great partner We Love Fine booth! Don't forget to check new shirt: Miku -Tank for men ! Booth# 1836

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------







Now this is neat! Family Mart is offering this beautiful multi-layered illustration as a prize for an upcoming lottery. Sadly, only 390 will be given away in the promotion. The box contains an illustration by KEI that is on a seperate layer from the background, and gives the image more visual depth.

http://famima-miku.jp/blog/archives/2636?cat=11

From Mikufan FB

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Heeelllooo there
> I hacked the hotel WiFi XD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like...literally? XD

I "hacked" a hotel WiFi once. The password was too easy to guess. It was "guest"

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Song of the day updated.

I'll be out of wifi now , see ya.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Song of the day updated.
> 
> I'll be out of wifi now , see ya.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bye again!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Bye again!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hello again. Lol



Much more illustrations...







１０１０！ | [email protected]プロフ更新 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39021787






テトさん | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39022013






アヘミクちゃん | 藤野＠プロフ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39018121






アヘミクちゃん | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39032213






アンニュイ | 若月 葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39033094






３９２７ | Jikei. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39023680






テトの日 | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39026318






湖-still blue- | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39031653






炉心暴走 | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39035849






ねこ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39022205






EGG | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39022662






だいしゅきホールド♡ | イリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39023149






ミク | vien 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39022513






ダブルフレアスカートワンピーステトの日2013っ!! | MAKI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39033455






青 | 音ゆり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39037885

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2013)

You keep coming back 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 12, 2013)

Just an update for my friends here. I just bought the Miku bundle on sale! Now I'll sleep even less when I get it. My life is now college, work and Miku!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Just an update for my friends here. I just bought the Miku bundle on sale! Now I'll sleep even less when I get it. My life is now college, work and Miku!

Click to collapse



No sleep for you 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Song updated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 12, 2013)

COMING THIS WEEKEND ON MIKUSTAR:

"Although he has written many hits with Miku, Rin and Len, it's his signature song featuring Megurine Luka that most people remember. Visitors to Nico Nico and YouTube have racked up nearly 9 million views of this one title, easily making it the most definitive Luka melody in history. In fact, it has become so popular that fans don't even refer to it by its full name anymore. Just mention the initials “JBF” and they instantly know what you're talking about."

MikuStar's "Legends" profile article featuring Vocaloid producer Dixie Flatline will be published Sunday, October 13 at 8:00 p.m. Eastern (5:00 p.m. Pacific).

Read it soon on MikuStar...

Illustration "JBF Megurine Luka" by hitori-no-yoru
Image link:*http://hitori-no-yoru.deviantart.com/art/JBF-Megurine-Luka-283155484

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------

Here's just a little preview of Sunday's article on Dixie Flatline. This is one of the little "gems" of his that I stumbled across while going through his discography. I absolutely LOVE this song.*

From the article:

"On August 13, 2009, Dixie Flatline released a "smooth as silk" evening urban jazz number called "Ignition" featuring Megurine Luka. Anyone listening to this melody could not possibly have guessed that Dixie was a Japanese composer. "Ignition" could have easily lit up a New York night club with its relaxingly mellow charm and no one would have known the difference."






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------

A free playable demo of Project Diva F 2nd will be available for the PS Vita on October 17th from the Japanese PlayStation Network. Be sure to try it out and share your opinions!

http://miku.sega.jp/info/adiary.cgi/0684

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

Wanted to see the full demo of "This is the Happiness and Peace of Mind Committee" for Project Diva F 2nd, but couldn't attend the Tokyo Game Show? There's a full video on nicovideo showing off the song on extreme difficulty:

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21890134


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

New York Comic Con*Thank you very much for everyone who was at film concert at NYCC yesterday. And today, Hatsune Miku! Hopefully see you all there!

New York Comic Con: Hatsune Miku Conference
Oct 12th 4:00pm- Room:1A14
HATSUNE MIKU CONFERENCE 2013
http://bit.ly/19TKIzW

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

Special CD, the concert DVD, concert merchandise and many Hatsune Miku merchandise are available at Kinokuniya USA booth #1775 at NYCC. Don't miss it!




Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

"Deco*27 here, wanting to pass along the 5 years worth of gratitude..."

AIKOTOBAⅡ - Hatsune Miku






Thanks Descent-san as always for translation 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> "Deco*27 here, wanting to pass along the 5 years worth of gratitude..."
> 
> AIKOTOBAⅡ - Hatsune Miku
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love it when songs get sequels.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 12, 2013)

「Future」 Another beautiful duet by OneRoom/Jimmythumb-P which tells of Vocaloid's past, present, and...

Future - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka






Aaand thanks again Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------


UtataP latest...:sly:


You're Seriously Mad? I'm Not Mistaken Here  - MAYU






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wanna see Hatsune Miku concert in your town? Let Us Find You!*

Watch new concert video from Hatsune Miku concert Magical Mirai 2013 (Aug, 30th) and vote for your town on mikubook!

Last Night, Good Night by kz
Concert video:





Vote now on:
http://mikubook.com/findme




Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

Song updated.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Wanna see Hatsune Miku concert in your town? Let Us Find You!*
> 
> Watch new concert video from Hatsune Miku concert Magical Mirai 2013 (Aug, 30th) and vote for your town on mikubook!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I voted for a town near me 

I will freak out if it gets chosen.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

"Are You Seriously Mad? I'm Not Mistaken Here" Utata-P released another PV on the eve of his new novel...

You're Seriously Mad? I'm Not Mistaken Here - MAYU





Thanks Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------


More illustrations...







.*"★"*. | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39074473






♥ | からば子＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39061223






yellow | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39077895






☆*~”`･, | ティカ@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39068955






パズル | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39071862






10/13ボカロtheフェスタ参加します | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39064125






妄想税 | infukun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39069361






食欲の秋 | OREO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39075355

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

"Deffusion" Debut trance song by new producer yume. 
Give him some encouragement on his original upload if you can:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22026330

Diffusion - Hatsune Miku





Thanks Descent-san 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Translation for "Soleil" @tiara0207 's beautiful sequel song to "Undefined"!

Soleil - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Good news for those of you in Southern California: The Project Diva Arcade unit has been brought back to Round 1 at the Puente Hills Mall. It looks like they brought a second unit to the Lakewood location as well.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey @Android Pizza , R-15 illustrations are fine here ? Am asking this cause I came across one in pixiv ranking...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey pizza , R-15 illustrations are fine here ? Am asking this cause I came across one in pixiv ranking...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Pm it to me

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 13, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Good news for those of you in Southern California: The Project Diva Arcade unit has been brought back to Round 1 at the Puente Hills Mall. It looks like they brought a second unit to the Lakewood location as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't know they had those in America

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I didn't know they had those in America
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Now you know...

Anyway .. An illustration I missed...MAYU






～♪ | 鈴木子＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39070118

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

I really love Deco27's Aikotoba2. I'm going to write music like that too one day! Anyways just wanted to say hi before sleepy time. Goodnight!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Goodnight hoshi 
And good morning 

@Android Pizza  song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 AM ----------



MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE

"It was an event that he would later describe as his huge breakdown. He sold all his equipment and moved back to Japan. Insofar as he was concerned, his music career was over. So it's possible, indeed very likely, that the story might have ended there and we would never have heard of his music at all. But sometimes fate takes a hand in our life, especially when we have a true calling, and so it was the case for Dixie Flatline. Back in Japan, he was able to transcend his wholly unrewarding music career and rediscover his mission in life after finding a home within the Vocaloid world."

MikuStar's "Legends" profile article features Vocaloid producer Dixie Flatline.

Read it now on MikuStar...

http://www.mikustar.com/Dixie_Flatline.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------







Now this is VERY interesting. It looks like the staff for E-Earphone.jp have noticed that there is some huge similarities between V3 Miku's headphones, and the Parrot Zik bluetooth headphones. What's even more interesting is how they've always been priced at 39,900 Yen. Perhaps this influenced iXima to use them in V3 Miku's design, with some added flair?

Source:*https://twitter.com/e_earphone/status/388514191046213632/photo/1

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...






#5 in pixiv daily rankings
.*"★"*. | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39074473






マジでぉこだょ？ァたし間違ってなぃ | wogura 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39097828






～♪ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39070118






りんちゃそ | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39082598






append | わくちん！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39088017






今君が好きで | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39093222






メイコ | エフ萌え 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39083878






テトの日でした | 小山乃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39082985






-歌に形はないけれど- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39091567






ナナイロボイス | セトラ＠かがようＢ０９ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39079037






３９さん | ふゆすけ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39079855






初音さん | よこたまもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39098255






Cause BR☆S , that's why
無題 | 白② 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39090976






体育の日 | at_classics 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39083277






3939 | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39092838

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Vocaloid producer tiara (@tiara0207 ) now has her own official YT channel!! Subscribe and follow her new releases!!*






Thanks for the heads up Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll just drop this here. Keep 911 on standby though, you may need it.






RIP maleness ;-;

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I'll just drop this here. Keep 911 on standby though, you may need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I am Android Pizza's brother.

R.I.P. Android Pizza
1998 - 2013

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello, I am Android Pizza's brother.
> 
> R.I.P. Android Pizza
> 1998 - 2013
> ...

Click to collapse



(´；ω；｀)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey     @lovehoshi , just curious , are you an admin on The Vocaloid FB page who goes with the sign ☆Hoshi ?
Or is that just a name similarity...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

 @Android Pizza  you left your hot cocoa in first post 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey     @lovehoshi , just curious , are you an admin on The Vocaloid FB page who goes with the sign ☆Hoshi ?
> Or is that just a name similarity...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha I wish that was me but it's not. I usually go by lovehoshi or lovestar on the net. It is oddly similar though...


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Haha I wish that was me but it's not. I usually go by lovehoshi or lovestar on the net. It is oddly similar though...

Click to collapse



Lol sorry about that... But your name "hoshi" was really suspicious for me. I post some news here, after 2-3h is there in Vocaloid FB page . and who posted it ? The mysterious "☆Hoshi" XD
Sorry again...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol sorry about that... But your name "hoshi" was really suspicious for me. I post some news here, after 2-3h is there in Vocaloid FB page . and who posted it ? The mysterious "☆Hoshi" XD
> Sorry again...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Wow that really is coincidental! I was also surprised someone uses the name hoshi haha. Oh and no need to be sorry! Stuff like that happens sometimes you know.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 14, 2013)

And I just realized I left the old S.O.T.D. in the OP...
*facepalm*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And I just realized I left the old S.O.T.D. in the OP...
> *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



No cookie for you.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2013)

PRESS RELEASE from P.Inc/United Music and Arts Inc (uma inc.) and the siinamota staff

Siina Mota (Powapowa-P) releases Vocaloid album #2 “Alterour Setsuna*

The “Vocaloid” (singing vocal synthesis) scene is perhaps one of *the* most popular areas of user-generated content found in the many video sharing sites available globally today, and among the countless artists active within this scene, one particular 18-year old named “siinamota” (aka Powapowa-P) continues to evolve and expand his sound and reach, through the recent release of his second full-length album in 18 months.

Read the full release on VocaJump

http://www.vocajump.com/?p=4614

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Have a listen to a recent Avanna song by Vortex11316, a producer who has worked extensively with Avanna and seems to instinctively know how to get the best from her voice.

This song was not featured in the Avanna article so I thought I would share it here. It's called "Journey Home" and it's quite hauntingly beautiful.








PS goodnight.


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

A Kagamine per day keeps the sadness away!
:laugh::fingers-crossed:







PS goodnight FireWall.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> A Kagamine per day keeps the sadness away!
> :laugh::fingers-crossed:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Looks at picture*

"Okay then!"

*reads "Len Kagamine"*





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

There are so many more of these with Len cross-dressing.
I will post more if you want kkkkkk...


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> There are so many more of these with Len cross-dressing.
> I will post more if you want kkkkkk...

Click to collapse



If you say so 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

Just one more for tonight.


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

I like this crossover Laura from IS and Miku.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> I like this crossover Laura from IS and Miku.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes!!!
I've seen this before!!!
LAUURRRAA!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

Crossovers FTW

Then again...






...there's this.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=45086345






Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


>

Click to collapse



Who is that in your avatar? I think I know who but not sure...


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Who is that in your avatar? I think I know who but not sure...

Click to collapse



Chitanda Eru from Hyouka.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> Chitanda Eru from Hyouka.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep. Knew it.


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Yep. Knew it.

Click to collapse



The art on that anime was to die for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> The art on that anime was to die for.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's KyoAni for you.


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> That's KyoAni for you.

Click to collapse



I loooooove KyoAni!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> I loooooove KyoAni!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



K-On! is my favorite anime. And it seems we are getting a little off topic so I will randomly say I LOVE HATSUNE MIKU!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> K-On! is my favorite anime. And it seems we are getting a little off topic so I will randomly say I LOVE HATSUNE MIKU!

Click to collapse



I liked k-on but I wouldn't say it's my favorite. MIKU RULES THE UNIVERSE!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> I liked k-on but I wouldn't say it's my favorite. MIKU RULES THE UNIVERSE!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's your favorite anime. Kaito is soo delicious!

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Oh and in actual Vocaloid related news. My Miku software arrives tomorrow and I can't wait! Well it's time for me to sleep now so talk to you guys tomorrow!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> What's your favorite anime. Kaito is soo delicious!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------
> 
> Oh and in actual Vocaloid related news. My Miku software arrives tomorrow and I can't wait! Well it's time for me to sleep now so talk to you guys tomorrow!

Click to collapse



" Kaito is soo delicious! "
N*gga, you gay:sly:

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Kaito is soo delicious!

Click to collapse




:sly::sly::sly: OK :sly::sly::sly:




LENAROX said:


> " Kaito is soo delicious! "
> N*gga, you gay:sly:
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> " Kaito is soo delicious! "
> N*gga, you gay:sly:
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse





Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> What's your favorite anime. Kaito is soo delicious!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------
> 
> Oh and in actual Vocaloid related news. My Miku software arrives tomorrow and I can't wait! Well it's time for me to sleep now so talk to you guys tomorrow!

Click to collapse



Favorite anime?
That's too hard to choose.
sorry for the big list.

another, angel beats!, code geass, nichibros,  death note, denpa onna, kore zombie, mirai nikki, kokoro connect, hyouka, guilt crown, fate series, evangelion, monogatari series, steins;gate, seitokai yakuindomo, haruhi, highschool dxd, hotd, bakatest


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hatsune Miku will be featured on the next episode of "BEGIN Japanology".
The episode is called "Characters and Mascots" and it will be broadcast on*
- Oct. 17, Thu.
- 0:30 - 1:00 (UTC)
- <Repeats> Thu. 4:30 / 8:30 / 12:30 / 16:30 / 20:30 (UTC)*

More information on the program here:
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/english/tv/japanology/

From Hatsune Miku FB page

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2013)

Much more illustrations...








クリプトン年少組 | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39120107






今君が好きで | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39093222






「カル音ミク」タグの変更について | Deino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39103489






くるくる | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39113582






♥ | めらのれうか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39103205






あへ | はなえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39116983






それは悲しい | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39125609






from Y to Y | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39118423






あなたの心に届け | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39113962






JKりんちゃん | 檜坂はざら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39113969






＼..／ | Ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39103365

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.2 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


>

Click to collapse



I love this.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I love this.

Click to collapse



And so do I.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

So I'm currently installing Miku on my Mac, but all the instructions are in Japanese that is way beyond my level.
Here goes to guessing! :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> So I'm currently installing Miku on my Mac, but all the instructions are in Japanese that is way beyond my level.
> Here goes to guessing! :silly:

Click to collapse



Copy-paste it into Google Translate 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I started installing and luckily the installer is in English! :good:


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Well I started installing and luckily the installer is in English! :good:

Click to collapse



Good luck


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

@lovehoshi

Love the new avatar!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> @lovehoshi
> 
> Love the new avatar!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks It's my wallpaper too. Rin is too cute!
Also everything is running smoothly on my mac!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Thanks It's my wallpaper too. Rin is too cute!
> Also everything is running smoothly on my mac!

Click to collapse



Start making some magic :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Start making some magic :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'm trying 
Now I just need to know where to register this program online...


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm trying
> Now I just need to know where to register this program online...

Click to collapse



What's your favorite supercell song?


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> What's your favorite supercell song?

Click to collapse



Hmm...I like livetune more than supercell but from supercell I love LOVE & ROLL!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2013)

@Android Pizza I have updated the song .
I don't see it in the archive. Do you have mention system off ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza I have updated the song .
> I don't see it in the archive. Do you have mention system off ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



No, I noticed it....I was just too lazy to add it 

I'll fix it now. Btw yes, I do have mentions off.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No, I noticed it....I was just too lazy to add it
> 
> I'll fix it now. Btw yes, I do have mentions off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse










Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I lol'ed

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

*MJQ Ft. Hatsune Miku English V3 - 2AM Dreamy Wonderland [Original] *
Vocaloid 3:  http://youtu.be/UufOYMzJ7go


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> *MJQ Ft. Hatsune Miku English V3 - 2AM Dreamy Wonderland [Original] *
> Vocaloid 3:  http://youtu.be/UufOYMzJ7go

Click to collapse








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

*【Hatsune Miku】 Triple Baka 「驫麤～とりぷるばか～」fullver (English Subs) *
Vocaloid 2:  http://youtu.be/uRQTZC3uNW4


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 16, 2013)

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------






*THE MIKU ART EVER!!!*


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quite a shock...

It would appear that the Olympic snobs in Japan have opted to exclude virtual idols from the running for potential acts to perform at the 2020 Olympics in Tokyo. This had to have been a political decision. I refuse to believe that Hatsune Miku was not in the top 20 in terms of votes. They likely treated votes for Miku as "spoiled ballots".

http://www.japantoday.com/category/...=email&utm_source=jt_newsletter_2013-10-15_AM


From MikuStar post on FB



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Quite a shock...
> 
> It would appear that the Olympic snobs in Japan have opted to exclude virtual idols from the running for potential acts to perform at the 2020 Olympics in Tokyo. This had to have been a political decision. I refuse to believe that Hatsune Miku was not in the top 20 in terms of votes. They likely treated votes for Miku as "spoiled ballots".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This Is going to become a big deal. I know it. I'll make it a big deal if I have to because by then I'll probably be a well known enough Vocaloid producer to have a say in this haha. Hopefully the Vocaloid community won't stay idle.


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 16, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> This Is going to become a big deal. I know it. I'll make it a big deal if I have to because by then I'll probably be a well known enough Vocaloid producer to have a say in this haha. Hopefully the Vocaloid community won't stay idle.

Click to collapse



I hope i could listen to your first vocaloid song someday.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I hope i could listen to your first vocaloid song someday.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



I'm trying really hard but it's probably going to take some time. Something like this is so new to me that it's sort of shocking. I was able to write a couple of lines in the program today though. I guess that's progress! I promise I'll work hard every day and have something ready by the end of the year!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 16, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm trying really hard but it's probably going to take some time. Something like this is so new to me that it's sort of shocking. I was able to write a couple of lines in the program today though. I guess that's progress! I promise I'll work hard every day and have something ready by the end of the year!

Click to collapse



What software are you using for the music track?

Powered by T-Miku


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> What software are you using for the music track?
> 
> Powered by T-Miku

Click to collapse



I'm pretty broke so I can't afford anything crazy so at first I was just messing around with Garageband but I'm probably going to start using StudioOne that came with the bundle. It should suffice because my music tracks are simple sweet piano pieces. Nothing crazy. I'm a minimalist after all haha.


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 16, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm pretty broke so I can't afford anything crazy so at first I was just messing around with Garageband but I'm probably going to start using StudioOne that came with the bundle. It should suffice because my music tracks are simple sweet piano pieces. Nothing crazy. I'm a minimalist after all haha.

Click to collapse



Nice!
What's going to be your producer name?

Powered by T-Miku


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> Nice!
> What's going to be your producer name?
> 
> Powered by T-Miku

Click to collapse



lovestar. There's a meaning behind it but that's to tell in the future. I also don't really want the P behind it but that's for the people to decide I guess... Haha.


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 16, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> lovestar. There's a meaning behind it but that's to tell in the future. I also don't really want the P behind it but that's for the people to decide I guess... Haha.

Click to collapse



Cool beans!:thumbup:

Powered by T-Miku


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> Cool beans!:thumbup:
> 
> Powered by T-Miku

Click to collapse



Haha I guess. Well I'm going to sleep now so see you here tomorrow maybe!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 16, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Haha I guess. Well I'm going to sleep now so see you here tomorrow maybe!

Click to collapse



お休みなさい

Powered by T-Miku


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 16, 2013)

citizeninsane89 said:


> お休みなさい
> 
> Powered by T-Miku

Click to collapse



Oyasuminasai?

That's the polite form of good night, correct?


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oyasuminasai?
> 
> That's the polite form of good night, correct?

Click to collapse



Correct! Desu! LOL

Powered by T-Miku


----------



## hans95 (Oct 16, 2013)

anyone listineing to Lily - Scarlet Rose ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Any fans of*DECO*27(Official)*should be interested in hearing this: The tracklist for his upcoming album "DECO*27 VOCALOID COLLECTION" has been revealed. The collection contains his most popular works from 2008-2012, and spans three disks (two CDs, one DVD or Blu-ray). It's scheduled for a December 18th launch:

http://deco27.com/vocaloid_collection/


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

Much more illustrations...
Switching Halloween style slowly 








Taken #3 on pixiv daily rankings 
クリプトン年少組 | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39120107






週刊少年バイバイ | おゆめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39131723






それは悲しい | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39125609






ぐみ！ | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39134177






トリックオアトリート！ | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39127633






♥♡♥♡♥♡ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39136946






『だってだってだって』 | Reika 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39140008






がんばれレンくん　その33 | Kloah13 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39117007






黄色いボカロ♀ | よこたまもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39128250






深海少女 | とま http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39131677






ボトルミクさん | ★夜猫★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39133482






黄色いボカロ♂ | よこたまもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39127682






ランプミク | Panttwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39125275






ぎゅう。 | こはな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39129744






初音ミクさん | きんふじ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39139127

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

When the thread is the most active, I'm not here :banghead:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Oyasuminasai?
> 
> That's the polite form of good night, correct?

Click to collapse



What are you doing here? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 16, 2013)

@FireWall123 Song Updated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> When the thread is the most active, I'm not here :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



XD

.....


As posted by Crypton on their official page (Crypton Future Media, INC. （クリプトン・フューチャー・メディア株式会社）:

Snow Miku 2014 will be our 5th year at the Sapporo Snow Festival! For all guests of the past and the future, we are hosting a survey about the upcoming Snow Miku event. The participants can also decide on the name of 2014's Snow Miku's pet via poll! We also have prepared a lottery to win Hatsune Miku goods of the past events for 5 chosen participants! The survey takes place between October 9th - October 21st 10AM. Please note that this survey is in Japanese, please subscribe only if you can read Japanese and are living in Japan. Enter through the official Snow Miku 2014 website: SNOWMIKU2014公式サイトはコチラ>> http://www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/special/snowmiku2014/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh my, how did this thread get so low in OT?

....


I love this song. It's....beautiful.

(And yes, I know it's a cover.)





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh my, how did this thread get so low in OT?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe cuz i stopped uploading my pics?

my drawings are becoming like a real pro.
Im currently practicing background and shading.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Maybe cuz i stopped uploading my pics?
> 
> my drawings are becoming like a real pro.
> Im currently practicing background and shading.
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss your artwork 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh my freak'n god, 132 pages devoted to this subject. I wouldn't even know where to begin to make a comment................


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> Oh my freak'n god, 132 pages devoted to this subject. I wouldn't even know where to begin to make a comment................

Click to collapse



Hello Travis...

What brings you here?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 17, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> Oh my freak'n god, 132 pages devoted to this subject. I wouldn't even know where to begin to make a comment................

Click to collapse



More than a subject...It's an art form.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

In celebration of GSR's second 1st place win, orders for the Racing Miku figma have once again been reopened and extended until November 5th. They'll now include two miniature trophies with all existing orders, and will also include a third trophy if they win 1st place at their next race!

http://www.mikufan.com/good-smile-r...t-win-2013-racing-miku-figma-orders-reopened/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

Three Released and Upcoming Must Have Vocaloid Albums: Dual Sight, The Greatest Idol, DECO*27 Vocaloid Collection.

http://www.mikufan.com/dual-sight-the-greatest-idol-deco27-vocaloid-collection/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

An MMD video I made a while back. Besides being an MMD vid, it's very loosely Vocaloid related. XD

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> More than a subject...It's an art form.

Click to collapse



Well said my friend.

Well said.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Much more illustrations...







#6
Drama | humi http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39146274






--.◇ 01 ◇.-- | cyawa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39147730






トリックオアトリート！ | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39127633






♥♡♥♡♥♡ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39136946






もう！ | わしゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39150649






みんなの気持ちを届けます。 | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39156453






ショートカットの歌姫 | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39162722






汚い | 心亜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39148664






嘘も本当も まだまだ歌うね | てんま@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39162108

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello Travis...
> 
> What brings you here?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess I didn't realize there's a world outside three word story. :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 17, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> I guess I didn't realize there's a world outside three word story. :laugh:

Click to collapse



I know.

You live there. 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

Even more songs...


Chronic Whiner's Ward - Hatsune Miku






Astro Troopers - Hatsune Miku






Glad You're A Lolicon - Hatsune Miku






SEE THE LIGHTS - IA 






Akatsuki Arrival - Hatsune Miku & Megurine Luka






Online Game Addicts Sprechchor - Kagamine Rin & Hatsune Miku (Duet)






Perfect Liar - Megurine Luka






Eye Examination - Gumi





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2013)

New from ぽわぽわP (powapowaP)

椎名もた　(siinamota)

Was Also Shiina* - Kagamine Rin






*Google translated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Happy early Halloween!

Here's Sweet Ann's box art.






Enjoy your nightmares!!!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hatsune Miku: Magical Mirai Blu-ray and DVD Sets Up For Preorder

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-magical-mirai-blu-ray-and-dvd-sets-up-for-preorder/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------

 @Android Pizza song  updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2013)

Much more illustrations...







Ranked #2 
--.◇ 01 ◇.-- | cyawa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39147730






ショートカットの歌姫 | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39162722






メイキング | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39154460






ダッダッダダッ | みうら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39160139






The Better Life | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39169068






Miracle☆Merry | わき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39169790






融合恋愛 | まりえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39175305






センチメンタルガール | まりえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39175472






ふともも | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39170091






秋ミク | いなゆか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39168612




@Android Pizza 
You forgot to remove your choice in OP....Again..



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2013)

By studying air and the clouds, and making full use of our technology,
Can we project images on the clouds like a screen?

Hatsune Miku joined The Cloud Project to experiment*
in realizing a concert in the sky.

O.O






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 18, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> By studying air and the clouds, and making full use of our technology,
> Can we project images on the clouds like a screen?
> 
> Hatsune Miku joined The Cloud Project to experiment*
> ...

Click to collapse



That is LEGIT.


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Much more illustrations...







縋って握って笑って紡いで | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39187212






...ＭＩＫＵ... | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39184197






ハロウィン | NA2-A5 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39186430






その愛を | ちくわづこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39192465






みくさーん | 賀祷封録＠ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39180600






メイドミク | ちてたん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39179705






MEIKO服を着たリン | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39190480






Suicide | 志筑のま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39193241






花罪【腐向け】 | るのか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39188488






あんにゅい☆ | ししゃも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39204760






×××× | 三月葉メルト(ﾌﾟﾛﾌ必読!) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39204391






落書き | あひる船長 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39204389






告知 | ぽちこ（さくら） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39204383

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 AM ----------

Any of the fans would like to pick the song of the day just send me a pm 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 AM ----------

If anyone following this page lives near the Peunte Hills mall in California, you will find MikuFan staff playing the Project Diva Arcade machine at Round 1 starting sometime around noon tomorrow (Saturday). Stop by and say hello!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------

"Far Away Glider" by Keisei is a nice song to help brighten your mood. It also has a free download on Piapro!

Nicovideo:
http://nico.ms/sm22055405

MP3, lyrics, VSQ: http://piapro.jp/t/_KDX

No Nico account? Click here:
http://vocadb.net/S/41873


From Mikufan

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

"Far Away Glider" by Keisei is a nice song to help brighten your mood. It also has a free download on Piapro!

Nicovideo:
http://nico.ms/sm22055405

MP3, lyrics, VSQ: http://piapro.jp/t/_KDX

No Nico account? Click here:
http://vocadb.net/S/41873


From Mikufan

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Happy early Halloween!
> 
> Here's Sweet Ann's box art.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my , thanks very much... For reminding me of Sweet Ann's BoxArt... .  nightmares... 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 19, 2013)

dual wielding

i messed up the hair and leg.


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh my , thanks very much... For reminding me of Sweet Ann's BoxArt... .  nightmares...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why? for me i think its a gorgeous boxart.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Why? for me i think its a gorgeous boxart.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Sure XD
But not for me.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 19, 2013)

vocaloid sux.

(just kidding)


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> vocaloid sux.
> 
> (just kidding)

Click to collapse



Almost thrown a table at you...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's some fun - Hatsune Miku Dress-Up on GirlsGoGames:

http://www.girlsgogames.com/game/hatsune_miku_dress_up-.html

(It takes a minute or two to load)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ma_ko (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry I'm late >.< I didn't know there are any Vocaloid fans among the devs...  So I'm happy to see this thread

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

ma_ko said:


> Sorry I'm late >.< I didn't know there are any Vocaloid fans among the devs...  So I'm happy to see this thread
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Oh hello there  
Welcome 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

Ladies and Gentlemen I am pleased to announce the debut of MikuStar's "Games" section, starting with a Hatsune Miku Dress Up game, created by SPIL Games.

More games will be added in the near future!

http://www.mikustar.com/MikuStar_Games.html


Yay a gaming section \(^o^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 20, 2013)

ma_ko said:


> Sorry I'm late >.< I didn't know there are any Vocaloid fans among the devs...  So I'm happy to see this thread
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Welcome.
We're all friends here!
Come here often to chat and we'll be happy to talk to you!

Also...
This is so cute: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390668454909?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I want to buy all of them!

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




LENAROX said:


> vocaloid sux.
> 
> (just kidding)

Click to collapse



Please don't say that haha!

Also I've missed your drawings, glad their back!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

@Android Pizza (October 18th) Jabberwocky Jabberwocka - Kagamine Len Append and Rin Append

-.-"

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

COMING SOON ON MIKUSTAR:

"His voice is boyish but crystal clear, the kind you might hear echoing off the rafters in the solemn setting of an English choral practice. Yet he looks like a ruffian, seated as he is amidst a jumbled pile of cast-off speakers, wearing a cap three-sizes too big for his head, his bare feet in the dirt and his body wrapped in bandages. If nothing else, he is a lesson in contradictions.*And what's with that little bird that always follows him around?

Though he might be described as one part monster, two parts android and three parts little boy, he remains quite comfortable with his identity, as do those who work with him. That's not surprising at all. For he has a voice that carries youthful charm and is capable of leaving an audience transfixed. As he looks back at you with a healthy smile and a bit of a sun-burned blush on his cheeks, it's clear that he's not worried about his lot in life. He just wants to have fun, and do a lot of singing along the way."

Now under development, the next "Characters" profile article will feature the Vocaloid Oliver.

Read it soon on MikuStar...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

Seeing "Happy Synthesizer" be a part of the performance festivities was another awesome part of this years culture fair. (The video is not that exciting folks but the fact that a class was excited to do it lol)






From Descent-sensei's FB 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------







Available on welovefine.com!

Miku, Rin, Luka sweater:*http://www.welovefine.com/6786-miku-rin-luka-ice-cream.html

Miku Tank for men:*http://www.welovefine.com/6787-i-am-miku-tank.html

Miku Tank for Women:*http://www.welovefine.com/6466-i-am-miku-tunic-tank.html

From Hatsune Miku Fb

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza (October 18th) Jabberwocky Jabberwocka - Kagamine Len Append and Rin Append
> 
> -.-"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I have been super busy the last few days.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

Song updated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Much more illustrations...







縋って握って笑って紡いで | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39187212






花を。 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39196035






はつねみく | 三輪車＠みはたろう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39209098






♥ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39196208






▶♦■◀▶♦■◀ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39202861






シーエ壁紙公開中　第二弾骸音シーエ | Deino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39196582






＊雪ミク2014＊ | 火神レオ@文々。緋-35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39211375






93人絵師GUMI本 | たいちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39213954






ミク | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39196782






Oliver君 | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39195155






「………！？」 | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39212944






バニーボカロ | ミザ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39206625






ハッピーハロウィン! | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39203833






和風ハロウィンオリミク | てびりす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39187443






IA | Lucarios 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39202497






初音ミクで”外見に見るロボ娘の傾向” | メタファー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39198042






猫又さん誕生日おめでとうございます！ | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39196109

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

I love no. 3!

Chibis for the WIN!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

While my interview with NHK World didn't make it into the "Characters and Mascots" episode, it seems I still managed to make it into the episode regardless. A friend notified me that he spotted me in the video, and sure enough... I appeared standing and clapping in some of the Mikunopolis footage at 22:16~22:18.

The segment on Hatsune Miku starts at about 20:10 into the episode:






MikuFan 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

I just found an instrumental MP3 of Delusion Tax AND a UST file! I am SO making a Momo version!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I just found an instrumental ... Delusion Tax...
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Gimme my new ringtone NOW! *-*

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Gimme my new ringtone NOW! *-*
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'll upload it to MediaFire 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'll upload it to MediaFire
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Slow Pizza , free Pizza 

http://nicosound.anyap.info/sound/sm21775792

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Slow Pizza , free Pizza
> 
> http://nicosound.anyap.info/sound/sm21775792
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...I am a slow one indeed

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...I am a slow one indeed
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That's OK 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...I am a slow one indeed
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid tablet
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I still love you haha.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

@Android Pizza Song of the day updated .
Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Much more illustrations...







ミクさん | 村上 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39229010






はつねみく | 三輪車＠みはたろう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39209098






＊雪ミク2014＊ | 火神レオ@文々。緋-35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39211375






花を。 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39196035






ミク | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39196782






01 | やもり四季。◆３日目西え23b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39222918






8bitMIKU | ちゃもーい* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39218037






嘘も本当も　 | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39225780






ジッタードール | 望月けい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39235384






+Trick Or Treat+ | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39220476






うわああああ | あぎりんぱ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39238021






『叶わぬ祈りに 救いの両手を』 | いくひろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39217805






トリップガール | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39229734






パーカーミクサン | ネム 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39224528






取り替えっこ | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39223749






アヘミクちゃん | Puracotte 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39226662






初音ミク | まるん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39228825

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 21, 2013)

I have learned to accept this.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I have learned to accept this.

Click to collapse



Y u no liek it?

I think it looks great.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Y u no liek it?
> 
> I think it looks great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not that I don't like the picture. I love it. It's that I love Rin with short hair but I've accepted her with long hair too. Rin is Rin no matter what haha.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> It's not that I don't like the picture. I love it. It's that I love Rin with short hair but I've accepted her with long hair too. Rin is Rin no matter what haha.

Click to collapse



That's what I'm talking about 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Pizza , today is 21st October not 20, if you know what I mean....

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey Pizza , today is 21st October not 20, if you know what I mean....
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Tapatalk must have screwed up, because I KNOW I updated the archive today.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Even more songs...


Colorful Heart - Hatsune Miku






That siren sounds stop time* - Hatsune Miku






Girl last day - Gumi






君と見ていたセカイ - IA






Snow - Hatsune Miku Append Dark






Twinkle In The World - Hatsune Miku






Scherzone - Kaai Yuki






I Want To See - Gumi






Eazy Dance - Hatsune Miku






The Me in Me - IA






Spending All My Time - IA (Cover)






Difficult Love - Gumi






Unfragment - Hatsune Miku






DoReMeFa Rondo - Hatsune Miku






Waffle - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommed song! "Lady Gaga's Applause" Cover Arrange" by CircusP! Its so coooool!

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=35969

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

If any one would like to pick the song of the day just let me know  
I'll update it when I have free time 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Did you know that you can help your favorite Vocaloid producers by recommending them for a Nicovideo partnership? Recommendations*close on October 31st, so there's not much time left! Here's how you can cast your votes.

http://www.mikufan.com/help-your-fa...ecommending-them-for-a-nicovideo-partnership/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 22, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I have learned to accept this.

Click to collapse



sucks.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

MikuStar is two-years-old today.

I know that at this time last year I had a big blog article talking about the one-year milestone and it was a big deal but this time around I decided to keep things low-key.

MikuStar's second year was decidedly a tumultuous one. There were some amazing accomplishments*capped off with several groundbreaking profile articles and the first time ever that a fan site has revealed the identity of a voice provider.

At the same time there have been some crushing lows and behind-the-scenes conflicts that at one point led me to briefly change the name of the site and at another point completely shut it down for two days. Thanks to your encouragement, MikuStar is still here.*

If there's one thing I've discovered in the last year it's that running a fan site is a complicated and messy business.

So I think I'll just put year two behind me and try to work on making year three a better one. I have lots of ideas for future projects if I'm able to find the time to put them all together.

Thanks everyone, for your support and especially thank you to Miku, the Number One Princess of the World, for capturing my heart, inspiring me and filling my world with life, love and beautiful music.

- Scott*

Illustration "39!" by たま (Tama)
Image link:*http://www.pixiv.com/works/34106175

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

PREVIEW: "Digital Angel", a Vocaloid novel

In appreciation for two years of unwavering support from all of you, I thought I would share what might be called an "unfinished project".

Eight months ago I came up with the idea of writing a novel about Hatsune Miku. Part of the inspiration for this were some short stories written and shared by Rose Stoessel, an admin on the Mikupix page. Reading her stories had given me an idea.

We have often referred to Miku as our "angel" and there are even songs that portray her in that way. I wondered to myself "If Miku *the angel* really existed, how would it have come about and how would she end up interacting with others in the real world?"

The answer to that question became the outline for a novel. In the ensuing three months I wrote two unrelated chapters from the book that, when put together, form a preview for the novel. The preview was completed but the rest of the novel stalled part way through the first chapter when I realized that running a major fan site and writing a full-blown novel was going to be a near-impossible*task. So I sort of put the project aside.

I didn't think there was anything particularly special about the story but just for the heck of it I shared this with the gang on Mikupix a few days ago and had surprisingly good feedback. So I'll put it to you and get your opinion as well. I had the intention to leave it aside for the time being, but, if the feedback is encouraging, I might continue working on it in the background.

The novel, a science-fiction*adventure, was to be called "Digital Angel" and you can see it at this link:
http://www.mikustar.com/Digital_Angel.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Much more illustrations...







Taking #2 in Pixiv Daily Rankings
ミクさん | 村上 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39229010






ジッタードール | 望月けい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39235384






PRアシスタントテトさん | ユンケル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39245534






アンニュイ～～！！ | 野々原のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39244477






トリップガール | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39229734






もう離さないと約束しよう | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39253780






ミクさん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39253724






全然知らない、君のこと | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39235640






スチームGUMIさん | ちえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39259003






やばおぴ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39257309






ミクさん | このえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39255600






あきみく | ぺちゃ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39256671

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Aaaand Happy birthday to Nekomura Iroha :3 
Who turned 3 today. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Aaaand Happy birthday to Nekomura Iroha :3
> Who turned 3 today.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Surprisingly enough, I've never heard of her before.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Aaaand Happy birthday to Nekomura Iroha :3
> Who turned 3 today.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday to the Hello Kitty Vocaloid!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 22, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Happy Birthday to the Hello Kitty Vocaloid!

Click to collapse



Indeed 

Pretty interesting concept. Wish I had heard of her sooner.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Indeed
> 
> Pretty interesting concept. Wish I had heard of her sooner.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know right. I love Hello Kitty and I love Vocaloid. This is just perfect!


----------



## MameTozhio (Oct 22, 2013)

lol.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Now look, I understand the idea of getting a computer to sing your song, but to write the song for you in the first place? Come on!

Vocaloid is a tool for creativity but it seems to me that YAMAHA's soon-to-be-activated "VOCALODUCER" program just removes the creativity altogether. Yeah, I know there's going to be a market for this, but it will never replace the "human" factor.

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/10/22/vocaloids-new-automated-composer-will-simplify-song-writing/

From MikuStar

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 23, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Now look, I understand the idea of getting a computer to sing your song, but to write the song for you in the first place? Come on!
> 
> Vocaloid is a tool for creativity but it seems to me that YAMAHA's soon-to-be-activated "VOCALODUCER" program just removes the creativity altogether. Yeah, I know there's going to be a market for this, but it will never replace the "human" factor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not so sure what to think about this. I know that I probably won't use it and will stick with the traditional Vocaloid style but there will probably be people who will use this. This might create a split in the Vocaloid community or it might enhance it. We will see...


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm not so sure what to think about this. I know that I probably won't use it and will stick with the traditional Vocaloid style but there will probably be people who will use this. This might create a split in the Vocaloid community or it might enhance it. We will see...

Click to collapse



One does not simply predict what will happen...

Anyway, wanna pick the song of the day ?

PS timezone... Its morning where I live...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 23, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> One does not simply predict what will happen...
> 
> Anyway, wanna pick the song of the day ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know I'm just giving my opinion on the matter haha... And I can't really think of any song right now and I need to sleep cause it's late here so goodnight!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Yeah I know I'm just giving my opinion on the matter haha... And I can't really think of any song right now and I need to sleep cause it's late here so goodnight!

Click to collapse



OK then good night 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

ODDS&ENDS - Api.Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

@Android Pizza Song of the updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

"Tremelo Fly" UTAU (Namine Ritsu) Cover of Niki-san's recent rock song featuring Lily

Tremelo Fly - Namine Ritsu






ありがとう Descent-sensei :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Much more illustrations...







もう離さないと約束しよう | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39253780






少女未水 | okingjo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39262242 






マジミクさんマジパねえっす | 中崎ヒドラ http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39261248






ニンゲンじゃないみたいだ | るぅ１ｍｍ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39257134






秋桜とミクさん | ヤミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39270946






ミクちゃんさん | 純_juN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39276988






♫♬♫ | えみりお＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39272465






無題 | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39271273






♥ | 奏@ついったったらた♪ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39256969






－ 罪と罰 － | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39278509






修正版。 | マー棒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39266903

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't think that last pic can get any better

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 24, 2013)

So quiet....

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

Much more illustrations...








夏の青 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39282399






永遠に醒めない | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39288045






－ 罪と罰 － | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39278509






無題 | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39271273






納めましょ | めめたそ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39273634






板ミク | にゃん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39283728






もうたくさんだ | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39289123






充電ポイント | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39289589






ハロウィンミク | てゅーま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39292292






【ボカロ】 IA | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39288816






◆雪ミク2014◆ | kuronekom 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39289523






キャットフード | もちゃ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39290037






ODDS&ENDS　 | みぺ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39289404






puding_seeu | 나현 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39282773






あぴミクたん'`ｧ'`ｧ ლ(◉◞౪◟◉ )ლ'`ｧ'`ｧ'`ｧ | 春樹＠糖尿病の人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39289917






初音ミク | Anivia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39289732

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 24, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza song updated.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Sorry I've let so many fall on you. I'll get it tomorrow.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sorry I've let so many fall on you. I'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That's OK  

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 24, 2013)

This is so awesome!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 25, 2013)

@FireWall123 Song updated, like I promised 

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Much more illustrations...








夏の青 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39282399 






永遠に醒めない | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39288045 






無題 | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39293927






ハロウィンミク | てゅーま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39292292






【ボカロ】 IA | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39288816






おでこで熱を | 手鞠＠ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39310943






ぬこみみ | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39309286






【鏡音リンレン】ハロウィンサーカスショウ【オリジナルPV】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39309468






息を止めるの、 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39306073






星ミク | エマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39303073






リンちゃそ | みよん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39310093






Girl Afraid | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39304197






橙 -daidai- | コトムツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39301878






MIKULAMIKU | proyumer 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39310584






VOCALOID | 太深 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39297549

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 25, 2013)

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 25, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## MameTozhio (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't like the version of this song because it sounds like she's dying of a cold because the raspiness 







---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------






More stuffs


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2013)

【 Announcing】
Today, Mitchie M Official Site has opened!!

http://www.mitchie-m.com/


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> 【 Announcing】
> Today, Mitchie M Official Site has opened!!
> 
> http://www.mitchie-m.com/
> ...

Click to collapse



Mitchie M is awesome!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Mitchie M is awesome!

Click to collapse



Indeed is AWESOME! 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Indeed is AWESOME!
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Indeed!



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2013)

"Waiting for a Chance to Pounce" (虎視眈々) Umetora and the Divine Divas are back for another catchy...

Waiting for a Chance To Pounce - Divine DIVAs ( Miku, Luka, Rin, Gumi and IA )





Thanks Descent-sensei for translation 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

. @Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









祝ノベライズ！東京電脳探偵団 | MONQ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39317079






息を止めるの、 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39306073






Trick or Treat？ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39325600






IA <3
ミクコスIAちゃん | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39329421






【告知】『ACUTE』連載始まりました | あさひな栞@25日新連載開始 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39317239






えむすりー | 一葉モカ■砲雷撃戦4参加 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39325021






ローリンガール | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39320335






久しぶりの | 只野まぐ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39320824






MIKU | gio 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39316952






初音ミク | yonggi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39327608






再投稿 | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39322646






とぅるてぃん！！ | うい＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39327216

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2013)

MameTozhio said:


> Has anyone found a Miku V3 English version of Circus Monster?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2013)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!! ｡^‿^｡
This is a silly song that's not meant to be taken seriously. I hope you like it!!

Instrumental: CircusP
Lyrics: CircusP & Jen
Vocals: Hatsune Miku v3 English
Illustration: CircusP
Inst/Lyrics:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/on9qmxr62282lkw/10_Year.zip
NicoVideo:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22127613

The Tale Of A 10 Year Old Vampire Queen - Hatsune Miku V3 English






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 27, 2013)

@FireWall123 S.O.T.D. updated 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








祝ノベライズ！東京電脳探偵団 | MONQ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39317079






Trick or Treat？ | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39325600






ミクコスIAちゃん | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39329421






【告知】『ACUTE』連載始まりました | あさひな栞@25日新連載開始 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39317239






ルカ✿ | IKU♥1539 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39340592






愛言葉Ⅱ | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39336096






ボーマス27 | へちま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39357884






多忙な日 | 寺田てら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39341584






リンちゃんが激おこのようです | まどろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39327776






てるてるぼうず | 甘栗鼠(あまりす) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39344085






vitaミク | 勇者銀行 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39351806






おやすみ。 | ムロマキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39342741






ぶくぶく | アヤ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39336704

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------

Just sharing another of those "I wanna kyaa with cuteness" kind of pieces...

Love Love Gazer - IA






SO KAWAI X3 , thanks Descent-sensei for translating. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll just leave these here...












Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Australia's Sydney Opera House has a public lecture series called "Ideas At The House" and early last month they published a video "Who is Hatsune Miku?".

Really, seriously, this is how we would like to see Miku portrayed. It does an excellent job of telling Miku's story and also introducing a few key players in her world. If we could get more news organizations outside of Japan running stories like this then she would be a household name around the world in no time.

Have a look:







MikuStar

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

Ugh...someone really needs to make a V3 English cover of World is Mine.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ugh...someone really needs to make a V3 English cover of World is Mine.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Eventually someone probably will.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Eventually someone probably will.

Click to collapse



Eventually could be 5 years from now. I don't think I can wait 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Good morning

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy Helloween!!! Anyone wear a costume of Miku, Rin & Len, Luka, MEIKO or KAITO for Helloween party? Please post and share your photo on here Hatsune Miku facebook - we would love to see it*

Toy: Lamp Miku feat Neko zakana (http://amzn.to/19LCEmn)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Happy Helloween!!! Anyone wear a costume of Miku, Rin & Len, Luka, MEIKO or KAITO for Helloween party? Please post and share your photo on here Hatsune Miku facebook - we would love to see it*
> 
> Toy: Lamp Miku feat Neko zakana (http://amzn.to/19LCEmn)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMHO, i can only imagine that there would be a load of pictures of retarded fat people doing miku cosplay flying around in facebook. LOL

sorry i couldnt help it

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> IMHO, i can only imagine that there would be a load of pictures of retarded fat people doing miku cosplay flying around in facebook. LOL
> 
> sorry i couldnt help it
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



There is ._. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> There is ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Haha

otakus

all i can say is tsk tsk

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Haha
> 
> otakus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey not all otaku are creepy fat people!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 28, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Hey not all otaku are creepy fat people!

Click to collapse



I once heard that 1/3 of dem otaku fanbase are generally retarded people.

1/3 is alot.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> I once heard that 1/3 of dem otakus are generally retarded people.
> 
> 1/3 is alot.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Yeah. A lot of otaku are creepy. BUT once in a while you can run into some that aren't so haha.


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 28, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Yeah. A lot of otaku are creepy. BUT once in a while you can run into some that aren't so haha.

Click to collapse



Are u 1?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Are u 1?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



I would consider myself a non creepy otaku.


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 28, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I would consider myself a non creepy otaku.

Click to collapse



good to hear.

I do hope no one here is related to that 1/3 of otaku fanbase.

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 28, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> good to hear.
> 
> I do hope no one here is included in that 1/3 of otaku fanbase.
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



The thing about some otaku is that they are so obsessed with what they like that they have no care whatsoever about anyone else or anything else. They will do anything to get what they want even if it bothers others. That's why those types of people were labeled with the semi derogatory label of otaku. Although the term otaku is more light now in my opinion.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Happy Helloween!!! Anyone wear a costume of Miku, Rin & Len, Luka, MEIKO or KAITO for Helloween party? Please post and share your photo on here Hatsune Miku facebook - we would love to see it*
> 
> Toy: Lamp Miku feat Neko zakana (http://amzn.to/19LCEmn)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My sister will be Miku, but...the pic will not be posted on Miku FB :sly:









LENAROX said:


> IMHO, i can only imagine that there would be a load of pictures of retarded fat people doing miku cosplay flying around in facebook. LOL
> 
> sorry i couldnt help it
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



Haha, I can see that 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> The thing about some otaku is that they are so obsessed with what they like that they have no care whatsoever about anyone else or anything else. They will do anything to get what they want even if it bothers others. That's why those types of people were labeled with the semi derogatory label of otaku. Although the term otaku is more light now in my opinion.

Click to collapse



In my opinion, otaku had a previous meaning, which has been taken away by the creeps and freaks out there. Otaku is now an insult, in a similar fashion to "weeaboo".

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








ボーマス27 | へちま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39357884






ルカ✿ | IKU♥1539 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39340592






愛言葉Ⅱ | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39336096






Vocalofuture | へちま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39373246






Trick or Treat！ | なおとん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39373855






ハロー、ウィンター。 | はなか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39364496






あのね | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39382153






スキジブ！ | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39377366






lamp miku | _FEI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39382892






ぐーみー | うさみと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39379778






ブランク | WARG http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39369156






■■■ | 十虎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39366114






trick or treat ? | いぬ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39368294






みくバアァんッ | あかはた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39362267






にーこにこ.zip | 狂zip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39377285

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 28, 2013)

I wish I was at a cafe with Rin right now instead of studying for my Japanese quiz. :crying:


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 28, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I wish I was at a cafe with Rin right now instead of studying for my Japanese quiz. :crying:

Click to collapse



I feel you, lol. Japanese is darn difficult

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2013)

"Halloween Circus Show" It's that time of year and the rollout starts with QTBomber fun and adorable song.


Halloween Circus Show - Kagamine Len and Rin





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I feel you, lol. Japanese is darn difficult
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Haha I know right.
Although I was being stupid today and was late to class therefore missing my quiz. 
I'll definitely be on time next time though! 

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> "Halloween Circus Show" It's that time of year and the rollout starts with QTBomber fun and adorable song.
> 
> 
> Halloween Circus Show - Kagamine Len and Rin
> ...

Click to collapse



This time of the year for Vocaloid is awesome!
So many spooky songs!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

@FireWall123 Updated 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








#3 in Pixiv daily rankings 
Vocalofuture | へちま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39373246






尾翼 | tukino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39383610






残酷な天使のテーゼ　ボカロver. | 市ノ瀬雪乃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39394658






【ロリショタみねアンソロジー】イラストさんぷる | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39396871






lamp miku | _FEI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39382892






みくさん | トリニティ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39390738






【予約中】シーエ＆エムジ限定複製原画【秋田書店】 | Deino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39383618







にーこにこ.zip | 狂zip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39377285






:sly::sly:
コス兄さん | 上海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39383619






言葉は、 | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39397121






深海少女 | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39380603






初音ミク | まるもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39394918






楽しくなってきちゃった？ | ふるぬっこ＠しあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39397894






:sly::sly:
アペンドミク | かえでさご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39393044

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

"Until Rebirth" A old 2009 rock song by Myriad ft. Hatsune Miku that actually features lyrics by producer KEI

Until Rebirth - Hatsune Miku






ありがとう Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 29, 2013)

This post was posted by an idiot.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Am not stupid

Click to collapse



FTFY

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> But that was back in page 16 ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Ok now I feel stupid.
My computer was being stupid.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Nah , you ain't stupid 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> But that was back in page 16 ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol, I was wondering why I didn't see any recent posts from Lena 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 29, 2013)

My face after realizing what I've done...


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey A.P. why can't our thread have a members list :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey A.P. why can't our thread have a members list :/
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I second this idea!

We should also have ridiculous titles like....
Sir Android Pizza Savior of The Galactic Miku Miku Force!
...Sorry...


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I second this idea!

Click to collapse



We had a list, but for some reason the mods removed it :/




@Android Pizza



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> We had a list, but for some reason the mods removed it :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Sir Android Pizza Savior of The Galactic Miku Miku Force will save us from the mods.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey A.P. why can't our thread have a members list :/
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I had a members list in the very beginning, but a moderator removed it and put an Edit that said "This is a discussion thread, not a Hangout thread" or something to the tune of that. I just don't understand why, the Brony thread is a thread of similar nature and they have a members list!!

Edit: Ah, you remember.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Sir Android Pizza Savior of The Galactic Miku Miku Force will save us from the mods.

Click to collapse





Uh...okay?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I had a members list in the very beginning, but a moderator removed it and put an Edit that said "This is a discussion thread, not a Hangout thread" or something to the tune of that. I just don't understand why, the Brony thread is a thread of similar nature and they have a members list!!
> 
> Edit: Ah, you remember.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We need a members list...
How the heck they didn't remove the brony's members list :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

I guess I'll PM the moderator and ask him if it's alright.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## poyensa (Oct 29, 2013)

I have cleaned a bit the thread. I'll keep an eye here anyway. Regards,


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

poyensa said:


> I have cleaned a bit the thread. I'll keep an eye here anyway. Regards,

Click to collapse



Uh, I'm writing you a PM.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 29, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> We need a members list...
> How the heck they didn't remove the brony's members list :/
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I want you guys to get a members list but no need to get ours removed in the process :/

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I want you guys to get a members list but no need to get ours removed in the process :/
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Not gonna happen. Ichigo made a "false" report. I think he's trying to get my thread closed, that's why it was cleaned.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not gonna happen. Ichigo made a "false" report. I think he's trying to get my thread closed, that's why it was cleaned.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I see, that was rude of him. He shouldn't do that. He needs a good female dog slap. 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I see, that was rude of him. He shouldn't do that. He needs a good female dog slap.
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



I agree. He just won't leave me alone!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I agree. He just won't leave me alone!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hmm kinda like me but I'm not a D!c#

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my God Tapatalk scared me. I tried to quote you and I got "invalid thread id".

>>Yeah, at least you have a heart and know that there are humans behind the usernames on the forum.

Now, no more talk about it. That will be the end of it.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh my God Tapatalk scared me. I tried to quote you and I got "invalid thread id".
> 
> >>Yeah, at least you have a heart and know that there are humans behind the usernames on the forum.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Crapatalk ftw!

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 29, 2013)

This is soothing...





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Not gonna happen. Ichigo made a "false" report. I think he's trying to get my thread closed, that's why it was cleaned.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It was a real report. Please don't jump to conclusions.







Devildog78965 said:


> I see, that was rude of him. He shouldn't do that. He needs a good female dog slap.
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse




Wasn't rude. It was potentially offensive. 






Android Pizza said:


> I agree. He just won't leave me alone!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse




It wasn't your post I reported






Devildog78965 said:


> Hmm kinda like me but I'm not a D!c#
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Please do not use that language.

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Oh my God Tapatalk scared me. I tried to quote you and I got "invalid thread id".
> 
> >>Yeah, at least you have a heart and know that there are humans behind the usernames on the forum.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am indeed heartless. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

*grabs popcorn* I'm ready for the show!

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> *grabs popcorn* I'm ready for the show!
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Check your pm box brother 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Check your pm box brother
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I did brother 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I did brother
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Good.

Now, I'm in a good mood. I'll grab something that you will like very much...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Good.
> 
> Now, I'm in a good mood. I'll grab something that you will like very much...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is it brother?

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> What is it brother?
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse








You better enjoy it, because I just broke my own rule.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Edit: OMG WRONG LINK LOL
> 
> You better enjoy it, because I just broke my own rule.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Starwars? Wut?¿ brother I don't like starwars

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Starwars? Wut?¿ brother I don't like starwars
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



SEE MY EDIT, LOL

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> SEE MY EDIT, LOL
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol that was a good video brother thanks 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Lol that was a good video brother thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Don't mention it 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Don't mention it
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I won't lel

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I won't lel
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



That's not what I meant 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That's not what I meant
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Can I borrow $6,000 for a pair of Google glass brother?

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## veeman (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Starwars? Wut?¿ brother I don't like starwars
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Anyone that doesn't like Star Wars is dead to me.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Can I borrow $6,000 for a pair of Google glass brother?
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse






veeman said:


> Anyone that doesn't like Star Wars is dead to me.

Click to collapse



Let's not derail.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Let's not derail.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Waring all passengers this thread is getting derailed please fasten you seatbelts your gonna have a bumpy ride.

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## veeman (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Waring all passengers this thread is getting derailed please fasten you seatbelts your gonna have a bumpy ride.
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



*Warning
*you're


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Please knock it off guys. This thread has had a rough day. Just leave it at rest.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 30, 2013)

What happened in this thread... I'm so confused...


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> What happened in this thread... I'm so confused...

Click to collapse



Trolls. You don't wanna know.

Let's just say that Ichigo (and I guess veeman too) are now on our ignore list.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

OK I'll stop.

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Trolls. You don't wanna know.
> 
> Let's just say that Ichigo (and I guess veeman too) are now on our ignore list.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. I'll leave it at that. I was afraid the friendly atmosphere of this place would dissappear haha.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Ok. I'll leave it at that. I was afraid the friendly atmosphere of this place would dissappear haha.

Click to collapse



It kinda did.

I'm sure it will return when FireWall does.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It kinda did.
> 
> I'm sure it will return when FireWall does.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noooooo!!  We're all friends here! Vocaloid forever!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> OK I'll stop.
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



You did nothing wrong.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not a vocaloid fan but we can all be friends 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Noooooo!!  We're all friends here! Vocaloid forever!

Click to collapse



It's all to blame on veeman :sly:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You did nothing wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



OK 

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2013)

Good morning. @Android Pizza song updated.
I'll be back when my classes are finished :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning. @Android Pizza song updated.
> I'll be back when my classes are finished :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hello, you missed a lot 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2013)

This PV of "Miku Miku Ni Shi te Ageru" using ApiMiku is adorable... And also hugely popular. Created by an animator from South Korea, the video has pulled in over 237,000 views on Nicovideo in just 2 weeks! Amazing!

Official YouTube upload:





Nicovideo version:
http://nico.ms/sm22056892

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's all to blame on veeman :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It's actually not.

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








Ranked #2
残酷な天使のテーゼ　ボカロver. | 市ノ瀬雪乃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39394658






Ranked #3
尾翼 | tukino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39383610






【ロリショタみねアンソロジー】イラストさんぷる | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39396871






秋風、冬に帰す。 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39410216






【ロリショタみね】サンプル | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39402513






Lampミクでハロウィン♪ | もしょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39401896






言葉は、 | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39397121






Night-Groove3 | ときち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39405059






まだまだ沈む | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39412202






DONUT HOLE | もげ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39400986






はろうぃん | てまり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39413578






無題 | ゲン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39411719

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> Ok. I'll leave it at that. I was afraid the friendly atmosphere of this place would dissappear haha.

Click to collapse




forever friendly 






Android Pizza said:


> Hello, you missed a lot
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I sure did.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> It's actually not.
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Leave 

Edit: 1500th post. Eh...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I sure did.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I just hope this madness ends soon.

In the mean time, there is a new ignore list in the OP.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Oct 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's all to blame on veeman :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lolololololol sorry 

Someone got me in a trolling mood.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lolololololol sorry
> 
> Someone got me in a trolling mood.

Click to collapse



Fine, just please don't do it again. 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 30, 2013)

Now, let me repost this meme, since it was removed for no reason 


Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2013)

"Diggy doggy Bobblehead" A simple but nice tune released by 神尾けい for Teto Day (10/10)

Diggy doggy Bobblehead - Kasane Teto





Thanks Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2013)

LamazeP has released a new original song featuring Hatsune Miku V3, and he wasted no effort in creating an animated PV to go with it. Cute and catchy? You bet. It also has a free download.

YouTube:





Nicovideo:
http://nico.ms/sm22151787

No Nico account?
Click here:
http://vocadb.net/S/42733

To download the music, click the video menu button on nicovideo, then click the "download music" button. This will be higher quality than using nicosound.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2013)

To all Swiss and German Fans!! Miku was featured in a show of a Swiss radio station!
More info on the show:
http://www.virus.ch/Blogs/Reena-Thelly/Com!cs

Here is the direct link to the podcast [the part about Miku starts around 14'50]:
http://podcasts.srf.ch/world/audio/musik_29-10-2013-1900.5.mp3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------

Good morning.
Happy Halloween. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 31, 2013)

veeman said:


> Lolololololol sorry
> 
> Someone got me in a trolling mood.

Click to collapse



:sly:

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








秋風、冬に帰す。 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39410216






Let’s shout！ | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39430209






まだまだ沈む | 鈴木子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39412202






リンちゃん | のき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39419083






miku | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39419195






Halloween！ | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39429306






【かがよう／B27・28】鏡音キスの格言アンソロジー【寄稿】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39431142






ロリショタみねアンソロジー | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39426131






ハロウィン(お知らせ) | ティカ@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39427052






Trick or Treat | きょーや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39429165






はろうぃん | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39425793






ふたりだけのステージ | 都嵩 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39431305






メイドミクさん | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39426977






はっぴーはろうぃん！ | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39430987






蘇芳ちゃんと藍鉄君！ | ゆうみボーマス【け0506】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39415738






イエローカード | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39434101






【かがよう／C27・28】ロリショタみねアンソロジー【サンプル】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39430660






みねあしアンソロジーサンプル | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39426351






【鏡音ようび！】いちゃみねぼーん！！ | 紅宮もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39420843






セーラーショタ最高 | PP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39416032






╮(▲﹏▲)╭~* | sakia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39431137






リンちゃん！ | ゆ　き　め　ぐ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39429131

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------











Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 31, 2013)

@Android Pizza you added Ichigo to thread ignore list after one post?
I sense massive butthurt.

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 31, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> @Android Pizza you added Ichigo to thread ignore list after one post?
> I sense massive butthurt.
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Please, I'm not sure what happened in this thread while I was away but could you refrain from posting here if it's not Vocaloid related? It seems though Android Pizza is very annoyed by what happened and this is his thread so... Please refrain from posting here anything that has to do with what happened.
Thank you. :laugh:


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 31, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Please, I'm not sure what happened in this thread while I was away but could you refrain from posting here if it's not Vocaloid related? It seems though Android Pizza is very annoyed by what happened and this is his thread so... Please refrain from posting here anything that has to do with what happened.
> Thank you. :laugh:

Click to collapse



OK, well basically: veeman trolled this thread, so Pizza added Ichigo to ignore list. Makes sense right?

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 31, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> OK, well basically: veeman trolled this thread, so Pizza added Ichigo to ignore list. Makes sense right?
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really it doesn't matter what happened. What's done is done. Let's move on and not bring this topic here anymore okay? Also please do not reply to this post if you're going to start talking about what happened again. Like I stated before what's done is done. :fingers-crossed::laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2013)

OK now stop that. Pizza is taking a week break from XDA , so just send him a pm if you want to complain about something. And don't clutter our thread please. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 31, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> OK now stop that. Pizza is taking a week break from XDA , so just send him a pm if you want to complain about something. And don't clutter our thread please.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Exactly. :laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2013)

hoshi , if you'd like to pick the next song of the day just send me a pm 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

"Love Song" Lamaze-P really outdid himself this time, check out this adorable animated PV!

Love Song - Hatsune Miku V3






Thank you Descent-sensei for translating, this is really adorable x3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 31, 2013)

I think I'm going to watch that video for the rest of the day.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Already doing that XD


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been here today. My phone broke and I haven't had the time to take out my tablet or computer.


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been here today. My phone broke and I haven't had the time to take out my tablet or computer.

Click to collapse



It's ok...We were keeping the place lively while you were away haha.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 31, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> @Android Pizza you added Ichigo to thread ignore list after one post?
> I sense massive butthurt.
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm sorry!
I forgot to add you!




Tezlastorme said:


> OK, well basically: veeman trolled this thread, so Pizza added Ichigo to ignore list. Makes sense right?
> 
> Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You weren't there.
Itchy continued after veem left. He almost got the thread closed.

Unlike veem, Itchy did not apologize for what he did. But even if he did, I'm not taking him off. He's been a trolling jerk here since the beginning. Only one time did he come here to make a genuine post.

Now...NO MORE TALK OF THIS!!! I can't take it!  

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 31, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> It's ok...We were keeping the place lively while you were away haha.

Click to collapse



Okay then :thumbup:

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 31, 2013)

FireWall, there's a typo on Luka's name in the S.O.T.D.

Sent from my Polaroid tablet 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2013)

Typo fixed , thanks.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Oct 31, 2013)

Luo Tianyi 洛天依 葬花 【bad apple民乐remix】 （Bad Apple C-pop remix）


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Good morning.

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

A new official shot of the 2013 Racing Miku figure that was teased back at the 2013 Summer Wonder Festival. If you'd like to see more photos, you can check them out on MyFigureCollection:
http://myfigurecollection.net/picture/&sort=date&search=item:144414

Still waiting to see the painted version!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------

Dear Miku Fans!
We have created a page for Crypton's "SNOW MIKU 2014" event that will take place during the Sapporo Snow Festival between 5th-11th of February 2014. We will release all exiting news on SNOW MIKU in Japanese & English!! Check it out!!
You can find the page on Crypton's official facebook page: facebook.com/CryptonFutureMedia or by clicking on the link below.

https://www.facebook.com/events/699861156709398/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

The 39ch crew visited "VOCAJAZZ", an event held by VOCALOID fans. Check out the nice and smooth sounds of well-known songs arranged in Jazz.

For detail:http://vocajazz.com/



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









Let’s shout！ | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39430209






Halloween! | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39455170






ハロウィン鏡音 | のき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39436398






ハロウィンミクさん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39446597






HAPPY　HALLOWEEN! | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39449269






Spark With Me | 雪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39440466






夢みたオハヨー | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39453432






＊*Halloween＊* | 姫神かをり@Twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39443965






はっぴーはろうぃん | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39462732






ゾンビゾンビジェネレーション | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39444958






Halloween | ほかの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39435778






スタエナちゃんズ！！ | ゆうみボーマス【け0506】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39446362






カムパネルラと最期の夜。 | 夕暮あかね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39452609






ロリショタみねアンソロサンプル | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39440032






／／私の曲！＼＼ | 心亜＠11月から休止 http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39436949






Trick or Treat!!! | くるたに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39440064






happy　Halloween！にゃ。 | きゃしー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39448259






らくがき | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39431342






【鏡音ようび！】新刊サンプル | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39436492

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 1, 2013)

Lot's of Rin and Len pictures...Yay!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Lot's of Rin and Len pictures...Yay!!!

Click to collapse



Indeed they are taking Pixiv for Halloween 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Indeed they are taking Pixiv for Halloween
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I love it...I want more haha!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'll check Pixiv if there is more 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2013)

"Umbrella" Tiara releases another beautiful song today to along with her debut album announcement!

Umbrella - Hatsune Miku





Album : 





Thanks Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Nov 2, 2013)

Rin and Len need a chinese voicebank o-o
that would be cool, I think o-o


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Japanese government has awarded Crypton's CEO Hiroyuki Itoh with the Blue Ribbon Medal of Honor, which is awarded to individuals who have made significant achievements in the areas of public welfare or public service. Itoh fathered Hatsune Miku, who is now the world's most-recognized*Japanese idol, and sparked a creative open environment boom in an age where copyrights are becoming more restrictive. Congratulations!

This makes the 16th blue ribbon awarded in 132 years.
Source:*http://hochi.yomiuri.co.jp/entertainment/news/20131102-OHT1T00064.htm

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------







[SNOW MIKU 2014] The Snow Miku city tram will run again through Sapporo City this year!!! A whole tram covered in a cute design covering Snow Miku!! If you are around in Sapporo, you can take part in the event to pre-view the tram!! Check out the details below at the official FB page of Crypton Future Media:

https://www.facebook.com/events/699861156709398/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------

Song updated. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

"Ugly Guy Documentary" A nice, motivating song by 卓球少年 ft. Len with an awesome PV to enjoy!

Ugly Guy Documentary - Kagamine Len






Thanks again Descent-sensei

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








#5 in Pixiv daily rankings.
Halloween! | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39455170






HAPPY　HALLOWEEN! | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39449269






Halloween | ほかの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39435778






カムパネルラと最期の夜。 | 夕暮あかね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39452609






ハーピィハロマユ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39470515






ハロウィンみね | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39465641






Happy Halloween!! | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39482715






ねるたん | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39475938






◎ | たま蔵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39467125






Happy Halloween♡ | やぎ太 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39461378






DONUT　HOLE | すわこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39456231






(供養) | ユキモト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39479340






★Happy Halloween★ | rhea 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39462209






NekoMiku :3
(*・ω・)ﾉ ♪ | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39468903






This is Hallowen! | Iritoa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39473648






twinkle night | 潮音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39465813






ミクちゃんハロウィン☆☆ | 夕華ののこ＠紅楼夢え-34ab 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39469521






らびっつ | 音羽 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39472290

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2013)

【Announcing】
Now, I have uploaded a new video!
This is my new album 'The Greatest Idol' preview video.
Please enjoy*

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22170126

Mitchie M

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

Courtesy of Coleena-chan we have another awesome Honeyworks translation!

Embarrassment Hiding Adolescence - Kagamine Len





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2013)

"Wasureru/To Forget" tilt_six, arguably in the running for producer of the year has a new PV and new album!

To Forget - Hatsune Miku






Thanks Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------






This is my new album 'The Greatest Idol' preview video.
Miku talks like a animation voice actress between songs.
Please enjoy!


■ About 'The Greatest Idol'
First album release from Mitchie M featuring vocaloid Hatsune Miku! Includes popular songs such as "Freely Tomorrow" and "Age Age Again" ("Hatsune Miku Project Mirai 2" soft game) for a total of 13 titles. Jacket was illustrated by a character designer Yoshiyuki Sadamoto ("Evangelion", "Nadia The Secret of Blue Water"). Comes with DVD (details forthcoming), limited deluxe LP (12 inches) package and booklet (subject to change). *The DVD disc is encoded for region 2 (Japan, Europe, and Middle East), and no subtitles are included.

▶ CD Track list
1. FREELY TOMORROW
2. Ageage Again
3. Ai Dee
4. Viva Happy
5. Bye Bye Blue Memory
6. Aizu
7. Eazy Dance
8. Sorrow is like affection
9. Tanki Nonki Danshi
10. Blooming The Idol
11. Believe (ver.HD)
12. City Boy
13. Birthday Song for Miku

▶ DVD Track list (Limited Edition)
1. FREELY TOMORROW 
2. Eazy Dance
3. Ai Dee 4. Birthday Song for Miku
5. Blooming The Idol
6. Viva Happy
7. Ageage Again
8. FREELY TOMORROW (Project DIVA ver.)

▶ DVD Track list (Normal Edition)
1. Ai Dee
2. Birthday Song for Miku
3. Blooming The Idol
4. Viva Happy
5. Ageage Again

■ Album title: Greatest Idol
■ Release date: November﻿ 6, 2013
■ You can order this album from here.
　CD Japan: 
　→ http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=MHCL-2373　
　Amazon Japan: 
　→ http://goo.gl/8py2iL 


From Mitchie M's YouTube Channel 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 2, 2013)

FireWall thanks for continuing to post amazing stuff in this thread! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2013)

"Exit" A sad, reflective, and beautiful Vocarock song by Wonder-K!

Exit - Hatsune Miku





..................

"Empty Sky" New Vocatrance producer yume is back with his second smooth and beautiful creation!

Empty Sky - Hatsune Miku






Thanks Descent-sensei for translations 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> FireWall thanks for continuing to post amazing stuff in this thread! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Nov 2, 2013)

Brother! I got a new phone do you like it?

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 3, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Brother! I got a new phone do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



It needs Hatsune Miku wall paper. Then it will look even better. :laugh:


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 3, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Brother! I got a new phone do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Why is this even posted here...


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2013)

"Jiangshi Jiangshi" A pretty cool "Chinese zombie" rock song ft. Rin Kagamine by producer パル

Jiangshi Jiangshi - Kagamine Rin





..................

"A Concerto Can Be Heart" A simple but beautiful song by apfel that just takes you away as you listen to it.

A Concerto Can Be Heard - Hatsune Miku and Kaito






Thanks Descent-sensei for translations 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Nov 3, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Why is this even posted here...

Click to collapse



I talk to my brother through here.

Sent from my LG D820

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 3, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> I talk to my brother through here.
> 
> Sent from my LG D820
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



I think he's out this week and next.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2013)

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









Happy Halloween!! | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39482715






アルペジオ | 和音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39498675






藍鉄蘇芳 | 紅宮もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39489134






11月1日は | 只野まぐ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39490680






◎ | たま蔵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39467125






らくがき2 | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39478824






paranoia100万再生！ | 真理歪（まりわい） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39498621






GUMIちゃん | [email protected]今日も背景頑張らない 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39485821






MEIKO | かわごえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39491519






Umbrella | 真理歪（まりわい） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39492165






初音ミク | alchemaniac 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39495858






Story In Everlasting Princess | 山桃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39491967






きみがくれた うたをうたう | madder 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39487623






クリプトンズ | 帝国序曲 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39486661






★ | エリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39492078






夢の空き地 | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=3949787

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2013)

So quiet...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








C85 | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39518479






シーエ壁紙公開中　第四弾全員集合 | Deino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39506946






てとっ | ちょまち@修行中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39523491






ぺたん | めらのれうか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39513988






rain | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39507585






零れ | 甘倉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39507707






♡ | わしゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39515293






ゆかりちゃん | [email protected]東地区Ｃ-58a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39513670






【ボカロ】 アヘミクちゃん | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39524814






reload words | もん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39513733

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 4, 2013)

That first one is my new wallpaper!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2013)

This is my wall 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow. That's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2013)

Indeed it is  
Also took #1 in Pixiv world ranking 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Meiko

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------

[MEIKO V3 RELEASE NEWS!]
Today is Meiko's 9th anniversary, and we are proud to announce that we are about to release a new V3 engine version of Meiko in the first quarter of 2014!
There will be 5 databases coming with Meiko V3, 4 in Japanese (Power, Straight, Dark and Whisper) and an English one. These voice banks allow you to create vocal parts for rock, pop and all sorts of genres! We are excited to open reservations from today, 2013/11/5!
Product Price:
16,800yen | Upgrade: 10,290yen

Listen to the first demo song using the MEIKO V3 voice banks Power and Whisper:





Find more details about MEIKO V3 at http://www.crypton.co.jp/meikov3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








てとっ | ちょまち@修行中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39523491






遊星まっしらけ | ピノキオピー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39543337






rain | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39507585






私は想像する | いずみ　さい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39550444






〓Empty Playland〓 | 穂嶋（ボマスお03） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39548325






なみだのりゆう | カラス＠ボマス【き81.82】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39538099






Miku and star | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39534318






＊゜*・。.初音.。・*゜＊ | 星野キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39545077






ドーナツホール | ましろ.あー。(☝ ՞ਊ ՞) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39538074






紅葉 | てまり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39539697






ミクちゃ | hibimegane 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39554155






ぷんすこ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39522882






冬 | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39554240






リモコン | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39545401






hope | PC9527 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39532265






I enjoy school life. | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39531345






ミク「おーい！鼻毛ちょっとハミ出てるよー！」 | オニモツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39550927






リンレン！ | 露鴨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39537104






よい子はKEEP OUT | 藤織 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39528748






DONUT HOLE | 喵尼美Nyanmi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39531996

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2013)

A Certain Night - Meiko V3 ( Straight /Power ) 
By GozenP





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mitchie M feat. Hatsune Miku 1st album 'The Greatest Idol (limited edition)' opening up 





‪#‎HatsuneMiku

From Mitchie M's Facebook ‬

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Meiko!

...Also a little update on my musical progress...
I'm sorta stumped on my lyrics right now but the pieces are slowly starting to come together.
I know I'm going to make my promised December (Probably later in the month) debut experiment but don't expect anything mind blowing!
Haha. :victory::laugh::fingers-crossed:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------







Happy Birthday, MEIKO!
Today, November 5th is Meiko's the 9th anniversary!

Enjoy MEIKO's music from KARENT! http://karent.jp/special/meiko13

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------







Booth ‪#‎A81‬: Hatsune Miku booth

Hatsune Miku Magical Mirai concert merchandise will be available at AFA Singapore!

AFA 2013 in Singapore, 8,9,10 November 2013
Suntec Singapore Convention & Exhibition Center
http://www.animefestival.asia/afa13/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

Am I the only one who thinks she's a few octaves too low for this song?






From MikuStar

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

THE END in Paris: Hatsune Miku 3D Opera by Keiichiro Shibuya will be held next week!!!
Now THE END soundtack EU Edition is available on Amazon.fr! Don't miss to check this out!

THE END: http://theend-official.com/

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/aw/d/B00G6T...7319-8660821?ref_=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_ngFEsb1TGW1PW

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









めいちゃんへ！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556045






恒久の花 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556083






真紅の花嫁 | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39564756






〓Empty Playland〓 | 穂嶋（ボマスお03） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39548325






めーたん！ | 8'108 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39557174






</TearDrop> | いろは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39557227






ねるたん | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39561259






おめでとうありがとうだいすき！ | にゃん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556487






MEIKO 9th BIRTHDAY!! | daigoman 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39567589






MEIKO誕！ | A-KA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39567115






おっきな方が好きでしょ？ | あんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39565221






赤 | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556125






ドーナツホール | Meltdown_ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39551637






miku* | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556745






Halloween2013 | イトザキイト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39567685






メイリン４コマ | コルセットまきお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556684






誕生日おめでとう | はなこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556084






DONUTHOLE | カイテー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39569049

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------






Another song from the ones who brought you the Bad End Night series, Hitoshizuku and Yama△! This time a Vocaloid Ten including Mayu and IA!

Original: 
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22194095

VocaDB:
http://vocadb.net/S/40781

Youtube fansub: 





Source: Pixiv 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39575543

Artist: 鈴ノ助 http://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=30959

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Even more songs...



Circus Monster - Megurine Luka






Miracle is Dead - Megurine Luka






Karakuri Pierrot - Hatsune Miku






Answer - Megurine Luka






Eat Me - Gumi






PIANO*GIRL - Hatsune Miku






1925 - Hatsune Miku






Escape From Dystopia - Mayu






Rugrats Theory - Kaai Yuki






Poker Face - Singer : Gumi , Models : TDA Miku , TDA IA, TDA SeeU and TDA Luka





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2013)

SEGA is holding up to their promises. After the successful launch of Project Diva F overseas, they have announced that they will also be launching the Vita version (Project Diva ƒ) in North America and Europe as well. It's scheduled for an early 2014 release, probably sometime before Project Diva F 2nd. It will be digital only for both regions, and will be fully translated.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 6, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> SEGA is holding up to their promises. After the successful launch of Project Diva F overseas, they have announced that they will also be launching the Vita version (Project Diva ƒ) in North America and Europe as well. It's scheduled for an early 2014 release, probably sometime before Project Diva F 2nd. It will be digital only for both regions, and will be fully translated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great news!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> That's great news!

Click to collapse



Indeed is 

Also Sega , of all the songs in the game , why Nega*Posi :sly:

You are ALIVE! . Am not alone \(^o^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 6, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Indeed is
> 
> Also Sega , of all the songs in the game , why Nega*Posi :sly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! I've been posting too! I posted on the previous page about my music progress... Maybe you missed it haha.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Hey! I've been posting too! I posted on the previous page about my music progress... Maybe you missed it haha.

Click to collapse



Lol just kidding , I saw your post . am just excited today cause ... something ... Personal...
Anyway, first step is always tough , but I have faith in you that you'll get over it easily , lovestar 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yet another rare song from a rare Vocaloid 2 producer I found on YouTube.

* Vocaloid 2 - Hatsune Miku, singing Woman～Ｗの悲劇より (~Woman 'W tragedy') - In Japanese] *

Vocaloid 2:  http://youtu.be/X3cf7PQdq-k

Have you guys notcided this Vocaloid artest's works of Art in his videos.  I never see this kind of thing anywhere else, have you?  I think it's great.


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 6, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol just kidding , I saw your post . am just excited today cause ... something ... Personal...
> Anyway, first step is always tough , but I have faith in you that you'll get over it easily , lovestar
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Thank you for the encouragement! And I hope your exciting day continues to be well...Exciting haha...

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




SonicX2014 said:


> Yet another rare song from a rare Vocaloid 2 producer I found on YouTube.
> 
> * Vocaloid 2 - Hatsune Miku, singing Woman～Ｗの悲劇より (~Woman 'W tragedy') - In Japanese] *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow...That's very different from what I usually hear! It's pretty refreshing.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA f is coming to PlayStation VITA in North America and in Europe via Playstation Network! 

More info: http://blogs.sega.com/2013/11/06/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-is-coming-to-ps-vita/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









めいちゃんへ！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556045






恒久の花 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556083






MEIKO 9th BIRTHDAY!! | daigoman 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39567589






こっちむいて | 露花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39556246






金剛さんとｲﾁｬつきたいだけ漫画〜11月1日のお話〜 | LRヒジカタ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39578166






DONUTHOLE | カイテー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39569049






キスぐらい減るもんじゃないからいいだろ？ | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39576289






怪盗Fの台本（シナリオ）〜消えたダイヤの謎〜 | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39575543






レン | はくむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39578622






らくがき | ユキモト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39584614






ドーナツホール | 周平 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39582665






りりぐみ | 猫に地球 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39570333






MEIKO聖誕祭2013 | OREO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39573842






9周年おめでとうござます | シイカライ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39573947






3*Rin♥ | はきり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39571055

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 7, 2013)

That last picture is just so mhhhmmmmm!!!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 8, 2013)

Nobody's here...

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

VOCALOID!

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

I love vocaloid!!!

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

VOCALOID?

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

VOCALOID!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Nobody's here...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD 
are you alright ?


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------






Cute....! SNOW MIKU plush is available as prize of crane machine at game arcade in Japan !

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

[New Song]
MOSAIC.TUNE just released a song ft. Hatsune Miku on Youtube.

Denko Warbler* - Hatsune Miku






*Google Translated.

Edit . 
Almost forgot...

This song will also be featured in this album.
"Clowns In Transistor Region ~Hearts Native~" , which will be released December 11th . 

[URL = http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%88%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B8%E3%82%B9%E3%82%BF%E3%81%AE%E9%81%93%E5%8C%96%E5%9B%A3~Heartsnative3~-%E5%88%9D%E5%9B%9E%E9%99%90%E5%AE%9A%E7%9B%A4-MOSAIC-TUNE/dp/B00FGTQZY0/miko2blog-22][Limited Edition][/URL]
GNCA-1400 Price: ¥ 2,625 (including tax) / ¥ 2,500 (tax inc.)

[URL = http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%83%88%E3%83%A9%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B8%E3%82%B9%E3%82%BF%E3%81%AE%E9%81%93%E5%8C%96%E5%9B%A3~Heartsnative3~-%E9%80%9A%E5%B8%B8%E7%9B%A4-MOSAIC-TUNE/dp/B00FGTR008/miko2blog-22][Regular Edition][/URL]
GNCA-1401 Price: ¥ 2,100 (including tax) / ¥ 2,000 (tax inc.)


Link: http://www.mosaictune.com/heartsnative3/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Miku channel reports "Pinocchio-Tei": Special concept bar collaborating with multi creator "pinocchioP"!
Please enjoy to discover foods and shop dressing inspired by pinocchioP's songs, with many pinocchioP fans!

Dates: Oct 11th - 11th Nov 2013
Detail: http://shuminova.net/pinova

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 8, 2013)

Hehe good morning.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

[New Song]
Rerulili just uploaded a new original ft.Gumi and Hatsune Miku.

Headlong Girl* - Gumi and Hatsune Miku






*Google Translated

From Rerulili's YouTube


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> Hehe good morning.

Click to collapse



Hello there.
Good Morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 8, 2013)

I would so love to go to PinocchioP's bar...


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm back!

Thanks for taking care of the thread...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys, I'm back!
> 
> Thanks for taking care of the thread...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Pizza , welcome back 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey Pizza , welcome back
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I updated the archive, you can take the songs out of your post.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys, I'm back!
> 
> Thanks for taking care of the thread...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back. :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> Welcome back. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hey guys, I'm back!
> 
> Thanks for taking care of the thread...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The man is back!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> The man is back!!

Click to collapse



Indeed I am!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Indeed I am!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yay!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 8, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Yay!

Click to collapse



Okay, let's get back on topic 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...










【動画】 恋愛メリーゴーランド | idola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39596141






IA | 兔没毛Mary-ko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39596961






*+*ﾟ｡*｡ﾟ*+―+*ﾟ｡*｡ﾟ*+―+*ﾟ｡*｡ﾟ*+―+ | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39597195






The 39 Steps | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39600446






はつね | るあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39602735






夢心地【ボーマス27】 | きのこめし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39600078






重音テト | メタファー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39595415






アンティークミクちゃん | 苺桜*プロフ必読 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39598676

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2013)

Am really tired trying to solve this case, I'll leave it for you guys to try and solve it. 
Ohh Really...

Phantom Thief F's Scenario ~Mystery Of The Missing Diamond~ - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Len and Rin, Megurine Luka, Kaito, Mayu, IA, Meiko, Gakupo and Gumi





PS good night

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've seen the original illustration of this before, but I had no idea the creator also made a 3D GIF. Check it out!

http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im1334378

Note. You need a nico account to view the GIF . Click the Pic to view it.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------

I hope some of you also submitted your designs to this collab. Here's the winning designs you can expect to see in Project Diva F 2nd.

http://www.mikufan.com/results-revealed-for-hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-piapro-collaboration/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









【寄稿】タイガーランペイジ | 望月けい@C85日曜東ト42a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39608947






IA | 兔没毛Mary-ko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39596961






❀壱零零零❀ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39612805






藤の花 | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39615751






グミちゃん！ | ここ野 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39608206






どこにいこうかなあ | イトウトイ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39611320






ミクテト | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39622612






ODDS＆ENDS | やしろまん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39615172






チャイナドレス① | 小あ米米@絵仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39610148






鈴の音 | 上埜月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39620326






愛の言葉 | なおとん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39615493






秋色レンきゅん | あさぽん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39615203

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------

Thank you for "Eazy Dance" 900,000 views on niconico!! 
‪#‎HatsuneMiku‬ ‪#‎初音ミク‬

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm16590269

From Mitchie M's Facebook 

Note. You may need a niconico account in order to watch. 

If you don't have a niconico account , YouTube :





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

@Android Pizza Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2013)

These two illustration are in Pixiv Global 50 Rankings. 





This one is taking #8...
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39507585






And this one is ranked #32...
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39554240


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## kokian (Nov 10, 2013)

most of mine favors are from gumi&miku （love DECO*27
but i polled the twins..lol


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

"Words Clinic" A cute but sad tale by producer Tuna Maru about the importance being honest with your...

Words Clinic - Hatsune Miku





.

"Denko-sekka" MOSAIC.TUNE and Masataka's awesome new collaboration! Also MOSAIC.TUNE has a new album!

Denko-sekka - Hatsune Miku






Thanks for the heads up and translation Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

"Chains/クサリ" A hard-rocking (and terrifying) Teto song by TokaMinatsuki and Raz

Chains - Kasane Teto






Thanks again Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow...two "S.O.T.D. updated" posts on the same page!

Dead thread.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wow...two "S.O.T.D. updated" posts on the same page!
> 
> Dead thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This thread shall never die as long as am around 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 10, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> This thread shall never die as long as am around
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I know. You're like the Energizer Bunny.

You just keep on going.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I know. You're like the Energizer Bunny.
> 
> You just keep on going.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...










schooooool！ | naoto 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39633178






【ボーマス27】あきよしき | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39626284






あのね | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39634276






愛の言葉 | なおとん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39615493






ニゲラの花言葉 | はねこと＠とらのあなで委託中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39641568






11/17ボーマス27　新刊サンプル&お品書き | naoto 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39639640






こんがり上手に焼けたかな☆ | よう太 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39630801






ZERO G LETTER | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39631336






みっくみく！ | 龍華 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39631254






秋ミク | おしょう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39633002

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2013)

Coming up in 2 days, the Vocaloid opera "THE END" featuring Hatsune Miku will be available for replay on France's Culturebox video site. You will be able to view the video all the way through until May 12, 2014. The link is below.

En français: http://vocaloid.fr/news/369/vocaloid-opra-the-end-une-diffusion-en-d

Culturebox Broadcast: http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/the-end-au-theatre-du-chatelet-144757

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2013)

The original extended mix.

here is the Studio mastered Original mix of your favorite Hatsune Miku song One Way.












The poster was a concept reboot remake of the original music video directed by Tilt P, but since the new animator that I hired never came back for the reboot I canceled the reboot.

I'm still currently looking for someone who have an interest to make a 3DCG of the Hatsune Miku V3 of this song let me know.


From DJ AQ Facebook

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Hatsune Miku, Megurine Luka, Samune Zimi  ( Reboot )  English Subtitles *

Vocaloid 2:  http://youtu.be/qA7eIDkw29I

This video almost made me cry because it was so sad.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2013)

@Android Pizza Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations...








schooooool！ | naoto 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39633178






ニゲラの花言葉 | はねこと＠とらのあなで委託中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39641568






あのね | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39634276






【ボーマス27】あきよしき | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39626284






クオミク | 眞白 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39655408






デコミク | ふゆき(七原冬雪) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39649046






▽▲▽▲▽ | うみぐも。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39653954






冬コミ | まなもこたん♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39646820






日曜日の午後。 | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39661076






【ボーマス27】新刊表紙 | ゆうみボーマス【け0506】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39639721






ドーナツ◎ホール | 浅葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39650446






歌姫 | fu-ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39655656






らくがき | いぬ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39658367






【ボーマス27】DIVAカレンダーサンプル | ゆうみボーマス【け0506】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39640388

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

"A Sandy, Scarlet-Colored Beach" Just MikitoP and Chris getting together to do what they do best!

A Sandy, Scarlet-Colored Beach - Gumi






Thanks Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2013)

One of my favorites from way way back! Man AtatataP/Niboshi-chan's art is just great!

Ban Ban Buu! - Hatsune Miku





From Descent-sensei , thanks again 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> *Hatsune Miku, Megurine Luka, Samune Zimi  ( Reboot )  English Subtitles *
> 
> Vocaloid 2:  http://youtu.be/qA7eIDkw29I
> 
> This video almost made me cry because it was so sad.

Click to collapse



I've seen that one, I posted it earlier in the thread. It gives me really mixed emotions.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

Edit: Thanks

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks like MARZA has finally released an Android version of the Music Girl: Hatsune Miku app. There's no English version yet, but I imagine there will be one soon. It's also not available for download outside of Japan yet either, although there's ways of bypassing this.

App link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marza.MusicGirl_Miku

Thank you to Mayumi for the tip.

MikuFan...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> It looks like MARZA has finally released an Android version of the Music Girl: Hatsune Miku app. There's no English version yet, but I imagine there will be one soon. It's also not available for download outside of Japan yet either, although there's ways of bypassing this.
> 
> App link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marza.MusicGirl_Miku
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugh, country complications.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 11, 2013)

VOCALOID!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> VOCALOID!

Click to collapse



Uh... hello hoshi 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Hatsunumike (Nov 11, 2013)

Really Really Want this app very much

But I Can't install to my crountry

and I was try to use VPN 5 apps but still can't download (Buy)

Can you help me T^T

Send APK or Titanium Backup file to me please....


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

Hatsunumike said:


> Really Really Want this app very much
> 
> But I Can't install to my crountry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat...

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll do my best for you guys  

When am back home...from shopping :/

Edit. Typo :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I've seen that one, I posted it earlier in the thread. It gives me really mixed emotions.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



With all these videos posted in here I can't remember now which ones were already posted.  
It's happening again???  A song is stuck in my head and wont get out.  It's the VIVA VIVA Happy song by Hatsune Miku.  
Darn these Vocaloid's and they're cuteness   Now I have to watch the video again. hehe


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> With all these videos posted in here I can't remember now which ones were already posted.
> It's happening again???  A song is stuck in my head and wont get out.  It's the VIVA VIVA Happy song by Hatsune Miku.
> Darn these Vocaloid's and they're cuteness   Now I have to watch the video again. hehe

Click to collapse



I know, 162 pages is a lot.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 11, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh... hello hoshi
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hello! I felt my presence was lacking in here so I decided to pop in!  Oh and my current wallpaper. It's winter!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2013)

SonicX2014 said:


> With all these videos posted in here I can't remember now which ones were already posted.
> It's happening again???  A song is stuck in my head and wont get out.  It's the VIVA VIVA Happy song by Hatsune Miku.
> Darn these Vocaloid's and they're cuteness   Now I have to watch the video again. hehe

Click to collapse



Just one song , you say...
Right now I have 10 song in my head... Including ViVa Happy.







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Hello! I felt my presence was lacking in here so I decided to pop in!  Oh and my current wallpaper. It's winter!

Click to collapse



Christmas is near

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 11, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Just one song , you say...
> Right now I have 10 song in my head... Including ViVa Happy.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10?

Sounds like a headache! Lol

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 11, 2013)

A very fun headache!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 12, 2013)

I love Star Wars

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2013)

@Android Pizza :/ 
Yesterday's song isn't in the archive : Toluthin Antenna - Kagamine Len

Also song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza :/
> Yesterday's song isn't in the archive : Toluthin Antenna - Kagamine Len
> 
> Also song of the day updated.
> ...

Click to collapse



:/ Sorry.

Tomorrow's song is mine.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2013)

This is an interesting article I just read. Vocaloid is now officially the face of the new generation of otaku culture in Japan.

Though it does beg a question though: Given Vocaloid ever-evolving nature, will there be a franchise in the future big enough to eclipse it? Or will every franchise fr. now on will just be a derivative fr. Vocaloid

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2013/11/...and-becomes-the-face-of-young-japanese-otaku/

MikuStar FB

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------







Hatsune Miku on French news papaer Libération! 
You can also read the article online: http://www.liberation.fr/culture/2013/11/08/hatsune-miku-virtuose-virtuelle_945687

Hatsune Miku 3D Opera, THE END in Paris is this week!

Hatsune Miku Official FB

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








#5 in Pixiv Daily Rankings
クオミク | 眞白 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39655408






デコミク | ふゆき(七原冬雪) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39649046






GUMI GUMI!! | れつな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39677550






夜を追う | ミヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39671265






ぜかましリンちゃん | かにぱんだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39676052






あなたはそこに | ミヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39670676






雪ミク2014 | HALLジオン＠ついった復活
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39668331






リインカーネーション | ハイスピード藤森 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39685183






「全部ワタシのモノ」 | ｵｷ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39661422






DEAD SET | No.734 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39685932






ポッキーの日！ | Juu. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39671143






ボーマス27の話 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39671837

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hatsune Miku songs by KARENT label are now available at KKBOX Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand!
Search "初音ミク" or your favourite character names or artists name on KKBOX to discover the music!

Singapore: http://www.kkbox.com/sg/
Malaysia: http://www.kkbox.com/my/
Thailand: http://www.kkbox.com/th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2013)

It appears that THE END opera will only be available to watch in Europe. The rest of the world will have to wait until some other way to watch it is released. 

For those in Europe, though, there's a little over an hour left before the stream, which can be found here: http://culturebox.francetvinfo.fr/the-end-au-theatre-du-chatelet-144757

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2013)

JUDGE PICK -by HIROYUKI ITOH(Crypton CEO)

Hanging Around 
Designed by Rebecca Varela

Buy T-shirt now: http://www.welovefine.com/6945-hanging-around.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------






THE END Poster

THE END: Hatsune Miku 3D Oepra with Keiichiro Shibuya has been held on Nov 12th, Nov 13th and Nov 15th , 2013!
Detail: http://theend-official.com/
Detail: http://theend-official.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

 @Android Pizza song of the day is yours today...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Nov 13, 2013)

eh.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2457686


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 13, 2013)

S.O.T.D. updated, sorry it's late

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








GUMI GUMI!! | れつな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39677550






＼ポッキー！／ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39694906






結月 | 時雨 （TOKIAME） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39706923






つ☆の | へいわ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39704486






リンレン | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39696781






桜の君 | ましろ.あー。【・´ω・】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39701123






リインカーネーション | ハイスピード藤森 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39685183






GUMIMI | かぼちゃ兎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39698988






ニビョウカン | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39676826






キラッ | まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39694726






ボーマス新刊 | 只野まぐ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39707156






Evolution GUMI | アキヤス 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39691130






【93絵師GUMI本】ソリで来た | やもり
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39691109






the beast | はなえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39704849






花束をあなたに | nagi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39699617






初音ミク & See U | bacu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39691016






ポッキー | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39689927

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 14, 2013)

Dancing Samurai Live...funny, I thought only Crypton did live concerts...





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2013)

@Android Pizza Song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









結月 | 時雨 （TOKIAME） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39706923






つ☆の | へいわ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39704486






リンレン | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39696781






【ボーマス27】nectar | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39712228






＼ポッキー！／ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39694906






♡ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39720911






寒さなんて撃ち砕けー！！ | えみりお＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39720848






和輪倭 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39721909






【ボーマス27】つの屋【ボカロ合同画集】 | ハイスピード藤森 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39707356






【音　室　少　女】 | やもり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39725294






【ボカロ】きいろ | カジュ原 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39718123






秋ミク2013 | Eiji 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39716008






MY WIFE | シイカライ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39713281






リンレンよいこのぬりえ | えみりお＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39717044






孤独の声明 | カノメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39718440






♪ | 皇 小J 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39721509






【ボーマス27】おしながき【き27】 | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39714761






ふわふわりんちゃん | ましゅにょろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39719525






にゃんぐみ | さくろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39726299






miku | もさえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39720329

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

@FireWall123 Song of the day updated 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Piinukan Reo from Pixiv has drawn what I believe to be the cutest illustration of all five Snow Miku versions together in one image. What's more, he also drew them all in chibi form.

View the full size image here: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39733249

Mikufan FB

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

[HATSUNE MIKU V3 ENGLISH] Today's recommed song! "Moon" by MeichanP! Such a sweet eletro song...

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=36342

Check more Miku English songs here: http://www.mikubook.com/v3e

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Project Diva Arcade Future Tune





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

New demo for Meiko's V3 , by WHISPER

Love Addiction By Function - Meiko V3





From Hatsune Miku Official Channel

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...










ミク | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39735869






【ボーマス27】nectar | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39712228






＊雪ミク2010‐2014＊ | 火神レオ@ボーマス：か61 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39733249






髪型チェンジ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39727490






【音　室　少　女】 | やもり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39725294






にゃんぐみ | さくろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39726299






甘党さん | やもり四季。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39727830






深海シティアンダーグラウンド | りく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39734260






clear, neverwhite | 翠葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39738357






あなたを確かめるただ一つの証明 | あやた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39730165






初音ミク　小悪魔の誘惑 | クマチュウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39735600

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

[Tonight after the last show of THE END in Theatre du Chatelet!]
To all Hatsune Miku Fans in Paris! Let's have a meet and greet next door in "Le Dernier Bar avant la Fin du Monde" (19 avenue Victoria, 75001 Paris) where special posters of THE END are exhibited! http://www.dernierbar.com/en/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------






"Where has myself gone?"

The original music video of Heavenz's new song, included in a magazine with
a special CD "MIKU-Pack music & artworks feat. Hatsune Miku #03",
is exclusively on 39ch!

Also, the song is to be distributed ONLY on KARENT today!
Enjoy the CD of MIKU Pack, the video on 39ch and the song on KARENT!

Illustration for the music video was drawn by Amaoto., whose
illustration is also used for MIKU Pack to describe the image of the
song, and the movie was created by Not-116.

-Artist: Heavenz
-Title: Personality Complex

-Illustration: Amaoto.
-Movie: Not-116

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

[New Song]

My Name is - Gumi





song & lyric: DECO*27
■http://deco27.com/
■http://twitter.com/deco27

illustration by Ryono
■https://twitter.com/ryonon

movie by yuma saito 
■https://twitter.com/yumasaito

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

"Special Me" A nice song by H'aven about a cute girl named IA who lets her mind run wild in the cutest of...

Special Me - IA -Aria On The Planets-






Thanks Descent-sensei (^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Memes coming soon...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Memes coming soon...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

More to come...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 PM ----------






OLIVER UPDATE

MikuStar's profile article on Oliver is nearing completion and is tentatively set to be published next Friday (November 22). 

The most comprehensive article ever written on Oliver, it will contain the full background about his character, lots of videos and huge exclusive interviews with two of the people who were most involved in Oliver's creation. It will also reveal details about Oliver's voice provider that have never been published before.

More information will be shared early next week when I announce the date and time that the article will go live.

Illustration "After the Doomsday" by RIMI
Image link: http://www.pixiv.com/works/38064021

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

Is Oliver's voice provider to be revealed??!?!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is Oliver's voice provider to be revealed??!?!
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Am not really sure, all we can do is wait for Scott to finish the article.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Am not really sure, all we can do is wait for Scott to finish the article.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I guess we'll see then 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

I smell lurkers :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I smell lurkers :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I smell lurkers :sly:
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'm lurking!
Haha. But really, I do appreciate all the links you guys post here. Even though I see them elsewhere there's somethings I miss that I find here so thank you!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm lurking!
> Haha. But really, I do appreciate all the links you guys post here. Even though I see them elsewhere there's somethings I miss that I find here so thank you!

Click to collapse



Mwahahahaha , I cought you.





Your welcome, star 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Mwahahahaha , I cought you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my god! I love that picture!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Oh my god! I love that picture!

Click to collapse



Indeed do I

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Indeed do I
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



As an English major. That sentence bothers me.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Couldn't find the sauce...

https://db.tt/t6V8Ntmy

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Couldn't find the sauce...
> 
> https://db.tt/t6V8Ntmy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too. I just tried three different reverse search engines and couldn't find anything...Boo hoo.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> As an English major. That sentence bothers me.

Click to collapse



:banghead:



Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2013)

That's what our thread is powered by...






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> That's what our thread is powered by...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love and leeks

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Love and leeks
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



love, lovestar, and leeks!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> love, lovestar, and leeks!

Click to collapse



Haha, even better.

How is your progress going BTW?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Good morning 
@Android Pizza song updated. 
Caturday :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2013)

@Android Pizza , @lovehoshi , @SonicX2014 , @Hatsunumike and @MameTozhio 

I found a way ?





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









#2 in Pixiv Daily Rankings
ミク | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39735869






#5 in Pixiv Daily Rankings
＊雪ミク2010‐2014＊ | 火神レオ@ボーマス：か61 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39733249






髪型チェンジ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39727490






～練習作7·愛言葉Ⅱ～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39749518






【ボマス27】ミクハクマグネットシート | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39748330






Nya~~ (=^・^=)
ミクリン | 保吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39752163






ルカリン一触即発☆禅ガール | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39753314






無題 | わしゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39751174






Sweets -IA- | トカイクマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39753706






～練習作9～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39756680






メガネコプラス | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39754095






たまコレ。゜☆ | えみりお＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39744854






(=^・^=)
C85 タペストリー | 真時未砂 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39754506






ハナアカリ | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39748537






GAME | RollingM 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39749590






ふわふわミク | monogo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39752487






アリスミク☆ | かる３８＠ボーマス【き75】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39751125






回归线 南北 | 唯Tu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39749402






ボーマス告知 | うさだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39743343











相棒ーカロイド12 | ﾐ女 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39736967






【ボーマス27】I call you！【サンプル】 | 涼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39756922






黒猫のジルバ | まりえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39738610

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza , @lovehoshi , @SonicX2014 , @Hatsunumike and @MameTozhio
> 
> I found a way ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How?!?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Haha, even better.
> 
> How is your progress going BTW?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm slowly getting there. I haven't had as much time as I wanted this month to work on my music but Thanksgiving Break is coming and I'll have a lot of time then. My music is broken up into different parts right now and I'm just carefully trying to piece everything together. I'll definitely have something live by the end of December though! Thanks for asking.

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 AM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> @Android Pizza song updated.
> Caturday :3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning. And that one picture you posted was... interesting haha.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How?!?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



After you remove your choice in the OP…

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How?!?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Install TigerVpn from the PlayStore, and register in the app . connect to Japan's VPN, once connected clear cache and data of the PlayStore app. After that you'll be able to purchase it for ¥100.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

But I don't have yen 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> But I don't have yen
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol me too , we have to wait for an English version , US or International. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol me too , we have to wait for an English version , US or International.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse








Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 16, 2013)

android pizza said:


> sent from my atrix hd
> check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I want it so bad!
I NEED IT!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good morning.
@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 17, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning.
> @Android Pizza song updated.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Good morning. And good night haha.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2013)

Attack On Chibi >.<
Note : I take no responsibility if something happens to you...HHHHNNNGGGG *dies*






Am gonna drive like that on my way home XDD





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------






It's November 17th, which means that the day to preview the new Snow Miku tram car and nendoroid has arrived! Kahotan from Good Smile Company has posted this photo of the 2014 Snow Miku nendoroid prototype.

Source: http://pic.twitter.com/d3tfgO59VB

http://www.mikufan.com/the-2014-snow-miku-sapporo-event-begins-tram-car-and-nendoroid-revealed/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2013)

Someone managed to record some video of the 2014 Snow Miku tram car!






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------






Even more Snow Miku news: SEGA has announced a new module for Project Diva Arcade: Future Tone in two versions: With and without the hat. And although it's not mentioned, I suspect that we can expect the module to be available in Project Diva F 2nd as well.

More images here: http://miku.sega.jp/info/0709

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza is fanService OK here in XDA ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 17, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza is fanService OK here in XDA ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That depends on the individual image

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








Straight to #1!! 
不思議のコハナサイチ | [email protected](火)A46-ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39760220






初恋 | saberiii 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39758588






～練習作7·愛言葉Ⅱ～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39749518






ミク | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39770955






～練習作9～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39756680






ルカリン一触即発☆禅ガール | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39753314






Sweets -IA- | トカイクマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39753706






GUMI | のき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39770042






いっしょくそくはつ | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39774630






～苍～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39772421






♡→←♡ | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39766596






キラリ零れるそれは | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39758583






.+*♡*+. | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39760817






きらきら☆彡ポスカ | ジェミニ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39765766






ボーマス27のおしながき | まにお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39760103






ｸﾞﾐｸﾞﾐしようー | パイナップル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39766054






桜色 | ティカ@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39773073






みく☆りん | とわのあかり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39760908






聴いて | ヨナミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39768702






ぱっつんミク | ましゅにょろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39772985






ちょっとまっててね | UMA56 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39759281






20131111 | はきり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39772364






IA | エマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39764762






ゆっかりーん | 325 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39759234






ミクダヨーといっしょダヨー　ver.MEIKO | 帝国序曲 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39762143

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2013)

A special Appearance Miku live performance has been announced for the Snow Miku Sapporo festival, and tickets are scheduled to go on sale sometime in December. Additional details will be announced later.

ApiMiku has previously been used for Summer events, so this is a nice treat. The pictured Snow Miku ver. ApiMiku was modeled by Mamama.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

I guess taking #1 in Pixiv Daily Rankings wasn't enough for the number one Princess... So she took #1 in Pixiv Global Ranking...






http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39695030

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 17, 2013)

Complete with dog.

Epic win

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Hatsunumike (Nov 18, 2013)

firewall123 said:


> @android pizza , @lovehoshi , @sonicx2014 , @hatsunumike and @mametozhio
> 
> i found a way ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how? Tell me please......... T^t

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Install TigerVpn from the PlayStore, and register in the app . connect to Japan's VPN, once connected clear cache and data of the PlayStore app. After that you'll be able to purchase it for ¥100.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



This way, I was try for 10 times,
try with 5-6 VPN app,
But Still can't buy.....


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hatsunumike said:


> This way, I was try for 10 times,
> try with 5-6 VPN app,
> But Still can't buy.....

Click to collapse



Am not really sure if you can buy it, I don't have ¥100 :/
You can wait for the English version which will come soon.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------




Hatsunumike said:


> This way, I was try for 10 times,
> try with 5-6 VPN app,
> But Still can't buy.....

Click to collapse



BTW , you can buy it if you have ¥100 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








Still #1...
不思議のコハナサイチ | [email protected](火)A46-ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39760220






ミク | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39770955






初恋 | saberiii 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39758588






つきのひかり | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39794199






GUMI | のき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39770042






～苍～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39772421






いっしょくそくはつ | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39774630






♡→←♡ | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39766596






.+*♡*+. | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39760817






きらきら☆彡ポスカ | ジェミニ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39765766






☆ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39792435






朝に逢う | ミヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39778477






✿王子と姫✿ | うーたん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39781605






ほくほく | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39794234






みくさんどーん！ | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39779874






create | PC9527 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39778818






＊＊＊ | 穂瑞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39789507

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 18, 2013)

I see lots of good Rin pics!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Interested in trying out an old, rare, but quality Vocaloid album? Give "The Promise of Hatsune Miku" a try!

http://t.co/5ZLvkKTVgr

Thanks Descent-sensei for the suggestion , will do 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

Hatsune Miku V3 English Original from MJQ-P  

Beautiful World - Hatsune Miku V3 English





Compose, Mastering/Mix, Image - Design & PV:
Me [MJQ - MJQ-P]

Lyric & Melody:
 Eri - DreamingEri" 

MJQ's FB FanPage:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MJQ-VocaProd/207785822612840

Twitter:
https://twitter.com/MJQ3690

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

Got a reply PM, a members list is A-OK. 



I'll add it when I get the chance.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Got a reply PM, a members list is A-OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay \(^o^)/
But...What about November 18th song 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Yay \(^o^)/
> But...What about November 18th song
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I have been choosing so little songs lately, but could you select one? Thanks.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm sorry I have been choosing so little songs lately, but could you select one? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Already did... You need to turn On your mention system...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Already did... You need to turn On your mention system...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Whoops 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 18, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Got a reply PM, a members list is A-OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah! VOCALOID!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Yeah! VOCALOID!!!

Click to collapse



*high five*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Kagerou Project : 

http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Kagerou_Project

http://kagerouproject.wikia.com/wiki/Kagerou_Project_Wiki

(Songs are in Order...)


Artificial Enemy - Hatsune Miku






Blindfold Code - Hatsune Miku






Kagerou Days - Hatsune Miku






Headphone Actor - IA






Imagination Forest - IA






Konoha's State Of The World - Hatsune Miku and IA 






Kisaragi Attention - IA






Children Record - IA 






Yobanashi Deceive - IA






Lost Time Memory - IA






Ayano's Happiness Theory - IA






Moon-viewing Recital - IA






Yuukei Yesterday - IA






Outer Science - IA






Summer Time Record - IA





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2013)

I see you, lurker...

Edit: Heh. Probably scared him off.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2013)

@FireWall123 Song updated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...







Took #2 in Pixiv Daily Rankings
つきのひかり | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39794199






☆ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39792435






初音ミク | CKYM 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39809198






【寄稿】93絵師GUMIイラスト合同企画本 | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39808452






きゅるん | マクロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39802997






きっと君の力になれる | カノメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39805996






choir | ナノビ（nanobe） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39811705






鴬語花舞 | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39778558






スタエナ！ | 日向 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39812804






:3
リンちゃん | ◆レナオカ◆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39815195

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------






The official design for Snow Miku 2014!

Snow Miku 2014 designed by dera_fury
Rabbit Yukine (Snow Miku's pet) designed by nekosumi

How to order?

*Get it on site (at SNOW MIKU festival in Sapporo, Japan)
Pre-reservation for buying SNOW MIKU 2014 Magical Snow ver. at SNOW MIKU 2014 in Sapporo, Japan (Feb 5th -11th 2014) is here : http://eplus.jp/sys/web/s/snowmiku2014/index.html (In Japanese)

*Buy it online
Detail is coming soon 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------






Winter has arrived, Snow Miku Train runs in Sapporo!

SNOW MIKU Train 2014 ver.runs in the central of Sapporo city! Don't miss your chance to take a train when you come over to Sapporo, Japan! 

Dates: November 18th 2013- March 28th 2014
Time: Once every hour, from 7:00 am to 6:00 pm. (Detail: http://www.city.sapporo.jp/st/event/2517.html )

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v3.1 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2013)

"Weather Prediction/天気予想" A chill, touching rock song by the クロカシロ group ft. Miku...

Weather Prediction - Hatsune Miku






Thanks Descent-sensei :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Is that...a dude??? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Nov 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that...a dude???
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It is lol

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse






Android Pizza said:


> Is that...a dude???
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Devildog78965 said:


> It is lol
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse









Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hatsune Miku collaborates with Beppu City- Exhibition and many goods in special dome theater! 

Date: Nov 15th - Jan 15th
Veunue:B-CON Plaza in Beppu, 
Entry fee: Free

http://transcity.jp/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Nov 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Nolo

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 20, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Nolo
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain

Click to collapse



Yeslo?


----------



## Devildog78965 (Nov 20, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Yeslo?

Click to collapse



Maybelo?

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 20, 2013)

devildog78965 said:


> maybelo?
> 
> Sent from my banana powered s4 running kit kat
> 
> kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - mark twain

Click to collapse



hatsune mikulo!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Nov 20, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> hatsune mikulo!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

Kindness is a language the deaf can hear and the blind can see - Mark Twain


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2013)

Good afternoon guys
@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

[New Original From CircusP ft.UTAU]

01001001001000000110110001101111011101100110010100100000011110010110111101110101

iNFeCTioN - Takoe Zuii (UTAU)





Music and Tuning by 
CircusP

Lyrics by 
EmpathP and CircusP
http://www.youtube.com/akiglancy

Illustration by D-Artemisatto
http://d-artemisatto.deviantart.com/

Takoe Zuii by SRS
http://www.takoezuii.co.vu/

This song was written for the overseas UTAU compilation album "United Together Around UTAU"






http://utau.blueskywings.net/event.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








初音ミク | CKYM 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39809198






超ベスト | serori 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39819975






らくがき | カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39826362






THE BLUE | 深月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39831204






（＞▽＜） | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39828234






快速列車 | ミヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39834166






雪ミク2014 | うずひ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39827709






飲すょ | ミザ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39816737






廃都アトリエスタにて | はちみつ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39831994






鏡音紅白歌合戦 | 黒初。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39822092






ハートビート | Lino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39824267






かがみね! | 鬼瓦 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39824762






お疲れさまでした！ | きのこめし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39824209

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## panoz (Nov 20, 2013)

Wait, whaaa? There was a thread like this? Whaaaaa?

Instant subscription!

Huge Hatsune Miku fanboy here! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuJ6UR_pD5s

The 800th or so "like", was mine! 

Nice thread guys!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 20, 2013)

panoz said:


> Wait, whaaa? There was a thread like this? Whaaaaa?
> 
> Instant subscription!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 21, 2013)

panoz said:


> Wait, whaaa? There was a thread like this? Whaaaaa?
> 
> Instant subscription!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay! We got another one!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

panoz said:


> Wait, whaaa? There was a thread like this? Whaaaaa?
> 
> Instant subscription!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello there , welcome 

Good morning 
@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------







COMING THIS WEEKEND: A MIKUSTAR EXCLUSIVE SPECIAL FEATURE

He is an impish young school kid, more of a barefoot hooligan than a respectable choir boy. Yet he is arguably the most popular English voice in the Vocaloid world. Despite being on the scene for nearly two years, much of his origins and that of the company that created him remain a mystery. MikuStar's upcoming profile article on the Vocaloid Oliver will provide new insight into this boy soprano's world.

As part of the article, MikuStar interviews Anders Sodergren, the founder, primary producer and programmer with VocaTone, the company that developed Oliver's software. Anders, who was the main motivating force behind the creation of Oliver, provides fans with new insight into the making of Oliver and the working relationship of the companies behind the effort.

MikuStar also interviews Amy Fineshriber (a.k.a. dappleback), the official concept artist for Oliver. In one of the most extensive interviews of a Vocaloid concept artist to date, Amy shares with us an unprecedented look into the process behind the creation of a Vocaloid avatar. Amy also provides MikuStar's readers with previously unpublished concept illustrations showing the progression of Oliver's prototype design.

MikuStar will also provide never-before published details about Oliver's voice provider, a boy from North London, England. The article will shed new light on why this particular boy ended up becoming the voice of Oliver.

MikuStar's profile article on Oliver will also showcase some of the best of Oliver's fan art, plus a big selection of embedded videos that feature Oliver's popular hits and a full description of Oliver's character and history.

MikuStar's profile article on Oliver will be published this coming Saturday, November 23 at 8:00 p.m. Eastern (5:00 p.m. Pacific).

Read it soon on MikuStar...

Illustration "Oliver_02" by r81p
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/qQKb

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------

Hatsune Miku YouTube Channel Exclusive video! 

Personality Complex by Heavenz






From Hatsune Miku's Official YT

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

"THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!!!" I think sums up this Yuki song quite well. Gotta treasure these rare popular tunes featuring her. I think her voice has a lot of appeal when used a certain way but we see it so rarely. Major hat tip to Raine-chan for getting the subs together, and see I even put Berry-chan's work on her even though she doesn't seem to like me much lolol. But we're cool no worries.

OMG! Yuki's Soft Voice sure is beautiful.
Thanks for sharing Descent-sensei (^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hatsune Miku and friends LINE Stamp ver.2 illustration by Sanpati

LINE is a communication app for free calls and messages. Get Hatsune Miku stamp and send Miku stamps to your friends!

http://line.naver.jp/en/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









ゆめゆめ | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39844735






（＞▽＜） | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39828234






✿ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39835019






快速列車 | ミヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39834166






Masked ***** | mdk 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39834939






みくにゃん | さかつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39838858






機巧mikuは傷つかない | ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39840121






ウタハコ://H | Nanna 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39832619






Tell your world | Salmon88 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39843189






ゆかりさん | こもも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39842987

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

It looks like someone sorta was first in making a thread for Vocaloid fans .... But he/she was 100% ignored. And its REALLY old ._.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20883192

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> It looks like someone sorta was first in making a thread for Vocaloid fans .... But he/she was 100% ignored. And its REALLY old ._.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=20883192
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems more like an introduction than a thread for Vocaloid fans.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Seems more like an introduction than a thread for Vocaloid fans.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



"Sorta" .,..

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

"Cocoro Palette" a pretty 40mP tune that was created as an image song for the manga... 

Cocoro Palette - Gumi





3 9 for the translation Descent-sensei ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

Added a members list :thumbup:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Added a members list :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yay \(^o^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Miku is now taking 4 places in 50 Global Pixiv Rankings 






This illustration by Rella is taking #2...
 Name : Kohanasaichi in Wonderland (Google Translated)
Link : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39760220






This illustration is by 薯子 and is taking #6...
Name : ~ 7 work practice, love words Ⅱ ~ 
Link : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39749518






This illustration is also by 薯子 and is taking #7...
Name : ～練習作9～
Link : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39756680






This is also by the illustrator 薯子 and is taking #20...
Name : ～苍～
Link : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39772421


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Added a members list :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes! Finally!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

I know the thread will explode if I did this,  anyone thought of posting the thread's link on the Vocaloid FB page.... I know am scared to do that ._.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I know the thread will explode if I did this,  anyone thought of posting the thread's link on the Vocaloid FB page.... I know am scared to do that ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Dooooooo eeeeeeettt

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Dooooooo eeeeeeettt
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Done! 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Done!
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Linky? :3

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Linky? :3
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Links are in post #3

http://www.facebook.com/vocaloidfanpage?hc_location=stream

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Links are in post #3
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/vocaloidfanpage?hc_location=stream
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XD XD XD

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> XD XD XD
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



What ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> What ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



What? 

I was just posting a screenshot 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What?
> 
> I was just posting a screenshot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What were you laughing at ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> What were you laughing at ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Never mind then.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Never mind then.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Lol sorry, am feeling sleepy. 
Anyway, Good night ??

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol sorry, am feeling sleepy.
> Anyway, Good night ??
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Bye!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I know the thread will explode if I did this,  anyone thought of posting the thread's link on the Vocaloid FB page.... I know am scared to do that ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



THERE WILL BE AN EXPLOSION OF PEOPLE! Yeah! Hopefully I can get some more support for my music through this too. Yea!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

Good morning 


Warning 2½ hours





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------






Curious to see how popularity of Vocaloid videos has changed over the years? This graph shows the number of uploaded Vocaloid media on nicovideo (blue line) in comparison to the number of new uploaders (red line). We've yet to see an upload spike as large as the one we saw in 2007 (thanks to Miku's software launch), but Vocaloid's popularity is still clearly on the rise.

Source: http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/842/842936/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------

[MEIKO V3]
New release for English version of MEIKO V3 created by MJQ. The song is called "My Goodbye", check it out!








MEIKO V3: http://www.crypton.co.jp/meikov3

[MEIKO V3]
「MEIKO V3」デモサンプル "My Goodbye by MJQ"
使用DB: ENGLISH

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

. @Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------






Dear Kamuller, supporting me

Hi there.
Because I couldn’t fulfill my commitment by Sep.30, I was going to retire and disappear from your sight.
Even though I prepared myself for doing so, the day after X-day, I felt my heart’s going to burst because I felt sick with regret about whether that’s right or not, and was extremely sorry for you all every day. 

“Cheer Hokkaido up. ”　（Hokkaido,Japan→http://en.visit-hokkaido.jp/）
That’s why I aimed to be an idol…

But finally, after asking myself day after day, I found the way that I wanna take action for Hokkaido, Japan longer even if that’s not official debut but minor activity, in a step-by-step. 
The person who encouraged my mind were Kamuller from all over the world, Japan, Hokkaido, and Hokkaido’s companies supported me by E-mail, FB, Twitter and so on.

“I’ll keep waiting and believing your return for all time. ”
“Be sure to come back.　I wanna keep supporting forever. ”
A lot of voices from everyone like these, I again realized that an idol actibity can only exist with their fans.

In this situation, I got an offer to belong to a new office.

Retiring is not drawing a clear line.
I wanna repay you by cheering Hokkaido up.

I decided to make a flesh start!
The I of today may have something to do to cheering Hokkaido up.

It’s not a brilliant debut but I thought that suit my abilities.
I’m trying my best for this Hokkaido and Japan to do anything what also I and only I can do. 

In conclusion, I really appreciate you all patiently keeping supporting me until now once again. 
I’m keeping acting like myself with energy, so please keep supporting me for many years to come.

Nov, 2013
Kamui
http://kitano-kamui.com/

From Kamui Kitano's FB

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 22, 2013)

This thread wants therapy! 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> This thread wants therapy!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Excuse me 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

A new Original from MOSAIC.TUNE ft. Kagamine Len.


Sentimental Android - Kagamine Len





■Music: MOSAIC.TUNE(MOSAIC.WAV)
Twitter: @mosaicwav

■Lyric:5
Twitter: @itsu_5

■Illustration: 穂斗水与作。
Twitter: @Yosakuh

■Movie: Not-116
Twitter: @Not116


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...










ゆめゆめ | あをこ http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39844735






脱出ゲエム | 狂zip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39854066






いろいろ五つ盛り | 鳥越タクミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39856675






僕だけの | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39859944






IA—冬 | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39851738






ふわぁ | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39859345






MIKU | infukun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39839300






ハク誕2013 | ががめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39854445






Trick or Treat | 幸奈よつば 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39844670






ハクさん誕生日 | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39853415






ハクさん誕生日2013 | みさかな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39853432






塗らせていただきました | 冬鈴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39848449

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 22, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Excuse me
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





More for the ignore list

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good afternoon  @Android Pizza song updated,  previous song : Love Song - Hatsune Miku V3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

IA is really kawaii in here.
Oh and Len is still alive XD






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









IA—冬 | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39851738






ねこミク | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39875990






ぐみちゃん愛してる | 御門 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39880485






GUMI | 潮音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39867555






ポッキー | jaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39872907






通販のお知らせ | くち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39862961






もっふりん | みかんぼっち@ついったあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39866315

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

FireWall, I am making you work way too hard XD

I will get all the songs for the next 5 days.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Good afternoon  @Android Pizza song updated,  previous song : Love Song - Hatsune Miku V3
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse






Thats alright , just don't forget ↑




Android Pizza said:


> FireWall, I am making you work way too hard XD
> 
> I will get all the songs for the next 5 days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:43 PM ----------

Any Indonesian fans around here  <.< >.>

(Read the description..)

【巡音ルカ - Megurine Luka】Dewa 19 - Risalah Hati【REDSHiFT Trance Remix】






From Jrharbort Productions 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

"DECO*27 - My name is feat. GUMI / 僕の名前は" Just updated subs+PV. Don't forget Deco27's new compilation album!﻿

My Name Is - Gumi






Thanks Descent-sensei <3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2013)

The article on Oliver is ready to go and will be published this evening at 8:00 p.m. Eastern. I might add another tidbit or two of information between now and then.

One thing you may notice that is a bit different about this story is that it is published as two separate but linked parts. This is to address issues over slow loading times. When you have a page with many embedded videos it can take forever for someone with a slow internet connection to be able to start reading the article. So I'm trying to limit it to a maximum of 10-12 embedded videos per page and in order to do this I have split the article.

If you want to get an idea of what I'm talking about, I've "retrofitted" the article on kz (livetune) which actually had 45 embedded videos on a single page at the time it was published (talk about crazy...). It has now been partitioned into four separate parts.

http://www.mikustar.com/kz_livetune.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 23, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> The article on Oliver is ready to go and will be published this evening at 8:00 p.m. Eastern. I might add another tidbit or two of information between now and then.
> 
> One thing you may notice that is a bit different about this story is that it is published as two separate but linked parts. This is to address issues over slow loading times. When you have a page with many embedded videos it can take forever for someone with a slow internet connection to be able to start reading the article. So I'm trying to limit it to a maximum of 10-12 embedded videos per page and in order to do this I have split the article.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't wait 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 24, 2013)

Song updated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

MIKUSTAR EXCLUSIVE SPECIAL FEATURE

"His voice is boyish but crystal clear, the kind you might hear echoing off the rafters in the solemn setting of an English choral practice. Yet he looks like a ruffian, seated as he is amidst a jumbled pile of cast-off speakers, wearing a cap three-sizes too big for his head, his bare feet in the dirt and his body wrapped in bandages. If nothing else, he is a lesson in contradictions. And what's with that little bird that always follows him around?"

MikuStar presents its newest "Characters" profile article, this one featuring the Vocaloid Oliver. The article contains exclusive interviews of Anders Sodergren, founder of VocaTone and Oliver's creator and Amy Fineshriber, Oliver's official concept artist. The article also reveals some previously unpublished details about Oliver's voice provider, a boy from North London England.

Read it now on MikuStar...

http://www.mikustar.com/Oliver_Part_1.html

Illustration by kumaru
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/Til3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

.
"Sharing an Umbrella" A cute little ditty by まえのめり about Miku sharing an umbrella on her walk home!

Sharing an Umbrella - Hatsune Miku






I love it <3 , ありがとう Descent-sensei

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------

Keitai Shojou/Cellphone Girl" A @raine_chan @descent87 collab. Be nice to your cellphones, they might be cute girls!

Cellphone Girl - Gumi






Does that mean...*looks at my android phone* ...  ._.
Ah, thanks Raine-chan and Descent-sensei .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Scop.

Now look what you did.

Stop crying damn it (´；ω；｀)

Crier - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Because MAYU and Dixie Flatline

"A Lie and A Stuffed Rabbit" New collab upload with Olivki featuring new typesetting and updated subs!

A Lie and A Stuffed Rabbit - MAYU V3






Thanks Descent-sensei <3

Edited. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









Cause she's there.
カニトップ | らぐほのえりか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39877745






アネモネ | のき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39894993






Blue | のか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39893497






泣いても泣いても | kaya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39882528






ドーナツホール | 眞酉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39891188






★★★ | ヒラコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39883772






IA | 吹井ひよる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39894054






V3 | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39897049






【C85】ミクリン本(新装版)サンプル | りた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39897190

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2013)

"Freeing Fans to Create" - NHK World features Hatsune Miku and her background of fan art culture!

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/newsline/201311211116.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------






Cuteeeeee! New Miku plushie design by Kinoe!

Ship to Japan only: http://bit.ly/19UFgey

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

MUCH more illustrations...









#2 in pixiv daily...
脳内革命ガール | はくり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39886911






ずっと覚えてる | akka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39928060






93！ | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39929449






You belong to me! | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39908483






ドーナツホール | 眞酉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39891188






初音ミクin湯のまち別府 | まあこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39906146






‐ 夜ニ紛レ - | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39918727






すくじゃ | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39920111






また、回るの。 | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39924499






ピコピコマハラジャ | 工藤糖ペプチド 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39919154






KAITO | めり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39886525






おいしい？ | 小中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39899962






初音さん | すぃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39916185






鏡音リン·レン | 人渣糖 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39918615






40秒 | 杏仁無双 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39911613

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> MUCH more illustrations...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost forgot this illustration is related to a song sung by Hatsune Miku and MARETU...
And according to GT the title in
English is "Brain Revolution Girl" 
In JP : 脳内革命ガール

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21870906

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2013)

New song from pinocchioP  ft. Hatsune Miku.

Nina - Hatsune Miku






This song is included in the upcoming album『VOCAROCK collection 5 feat. 初音ミク』 , which will be released December 25th 
http://farm-netmusic.jp/vocarock5/

Wowaka ;-;

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------

Hey @Android Pizza 
I think you left a "space" in the song of the day link in first post.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey @Android Pizza
> I think you left a "space" in the song of the day link in first post.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Got it, thanks.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2013)

Repost coz chibis is a serious business. 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Got it, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Sup Jeremy? Your thread isn't as active as usual.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sup Jeremy? Your thread isn't as active as usual.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My name isn't Jeremy.

But yeah, has been dead lately.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Sup Jeremy? Your thread isn't as active as usual.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So you're a lurker :sly::sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

NEW ON VOCAJUMP:

"It took two and a half years, twenty-three talented individuals from fourteen countries and the miracle of the internet to make it happen but the results are nothing short of awe-inspiring. The "Voices from the World Project", the brainchild of Japanese musician and composer Hideo Saito, was established in 2011 with the objective of producing one song. VOICE, an uplifting melody of friendship and support, was to be created by pooling the talents of individuals from around the world using social networks, for the benefit of the victims of Japan’s devastating earthquake and tsunami that happened on March 11, 2011. The song went on sale November 23 on iTunes and all proceeds from its sale will go directly to Japan’s Red Cross."

Read the full story now on VocaJump:
http://www.vocajump.com/internet-fa...ld-collaboration-for-japan-earthquake-relief/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Translation for Pinocchio's song 
Thanks to vgperson 

Tho - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...










♪ | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39930497






93！ | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39929449






ずっと覚えてる | akka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39928060






1125 | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39938136






ロストワンの号哭 | 三森 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39921653






汚い妄想は汚いお金で | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39930683






11♥25 | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39939416







また、回るの。 | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39924499






♪ | マクロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39931624






▼　初音ミク　▼ | AREN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39947001






でこつん | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39940204






■□■ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39941490






G　U　M　I　★ | 夜宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39942031






泥ズ。 | riria009＠しのゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39931220






レン君はお疲れのようです | レキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39930316






★ | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39945424






花躯-ハナムクロ-  【竜胆】 | イリ@31日西き16b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39932951






11♡25 | ゆーちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39946617






鏡音らくがき２ | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39933169






Letter to myself | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39946324






ミク | さくと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39943856






いい双子の日！ | ぴこまる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39931578






今日もまた | いき＠ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39940607






♬ | かじ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39943450

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> My name isn't Jeremy.
> 
> But yeah, has been dead lately.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm sorry. I thought it was. My bad.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I thought it was. My bad.

Click to collapse



You thought it was ". My bad."?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I thought it was. My bad.

Click to collapse



That's okay 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Nov 26, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> You thought it was ". My bad."?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



No, I forgot that his name was Jebediah. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I forgot that his name was Jebediah. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, call me whatever you want.

Except PSP. Never call me that.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Nov 26, 2013)

veeman said:


> No, I forgot that his name was Jebediah. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Silly goose 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol pizza the link isn't right again in OP

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 26, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol pizza the link isn't right again in OP
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Fixed

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Project DIVA F 2nd: Coming March 6, 2014

New songs announced:
*Kurakuri Pierrot/40mp
*Envy Catwalk/Tohma
*BREAK IT, BREAK IT!/ELVN

Project DIVA classics announced:
*Two-Faced Lovers/wowaka
*Paradichlorobenzene/OwataP

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

So quiet....





Hi Miku fans in Indonesia! Please visit Hatsune Miku booth "Pekan Produk Kreatif Indonesia 2013" and get Miku stickers by answering the questionnaire! And if you win the rock, paper, scissors game with the staff, you win Miku plastic folder too!

Dates: November 27th- December 1st
Time: 10:00am - 11:00pm

Venue:" PPKI Japan booth" at Epicentrum walk: Mall. Jalan H. R. Rasuna Said (Rasuna Epicentrum), Jakarta Selatan, DKI Jakarta

More info: https://www.facebook.com/pekankreatif

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

"Sentimental Android" A much requested new song by mosaic.tune (w/5 person collab), PV by Not-116

Sentimental Android - Kagamine Len





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2013)

@FireWall123 Song updated

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello friends!
It's been quiet here lately hasn't it?


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Hello friends!
> It's been quiet here lately hasn't it?

Click to collapse



Very quiet!
Glad too see you.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Very quiet!
> Glad too see you.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Glad to see you too!
I try to post at least once a day but I was on a mountain for three days with no signal haha.


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Glad to see you too!
> I try to post at least once a day but I was on a mountain for three days with no signal haha.

Click to collapse



Oh, I know how that can be.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Hello friends!
> It's been quiet here lately hasn't it?

Click to collapse



Hey hoshi : D 
Yeah, college is taking all my time 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey hoshi : D
> Yeah, college is taking all my time
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I know right!?
Finals are coming up for me too!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I know right!?
> Finals are coming up for me too!!

Click to collapse



Indeed. Finals will be near the end of December for me , and am still newcomer  

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Indeed. Finals will be near the end of December for me , and am still newcomer
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Study hard and you'll do just fine! :victory::laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Study hard and you'll do just fine! :victory::laugh:

Click to collapse



Thanks for the encouragement, hoshi.
Am studying every day, Even in holidays , if I have some free time. 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, hoshi.
> Am studying every day, Even in holidays , if I have some free time.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're studying everyday and even the holidays then it should be nothing to worry about!
As for me, I'm trying to study and do music at the same time...It's difficult but fun!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> If you're studying everyday and even the holidays then it should be nothing to worry about!
> As for me, I'm trying to study and do music at the same time...It's difficult but fun!

Click to collapse



Not if you have a special case (personal...), I had to skip some classes for it and I don't care , that special case is important  
And some times in class I worry about it, and I told my teachers that I might just skip the class for it. Am not sure how that will effect my grads 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Not if you have a special case (personal...), I had to skip some classes for it and I don't care , that special case is important
> And some times in class I worry about it, and I told my teachers that I might just skip the class for it. Am not sure how that will effect my grads
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



As long as you don't skip too much and do well in other areas you'll do fine. I know that from experience


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> As long as you don't skip too much and do well in other areas you'll do fine. I know that from experience

Click to collapse




Rarely it takes the whole day. So I have time to go to the teachers' offices to apologize for my absence and explain my excuse. And I thank them for understanding and feeling the situation am in.

Thank you, hoshi, for understanding 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Rarely it takes the whole day. So I have time to go to the teachers' offices to apologize for my absence and explain my excuse. And I thank them for understanding and feeling the that am doing.
> 
> Thank you, hoshi, for understanding
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem, I completely understand.
School is hard I know, the important thing is to just push through it and not give up!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

Almost missed today's Pixiv Rankings...

MUCH more illustrations...










#4...
♪ | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39930497






ジーニアス | おどり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39941650






▼　初音ミク　▼ | AREN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39947001






Until the end of the world | [email protected]日目東Ｐ28b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39948359






1125 | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39938136






汚い妄想は汚いお金で | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39930683






✿❀✿❀ | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39953647






＊１１２５＊ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39947251






11♡25 | ゆーちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39946617






■□■ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39941490






Letter to myself | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39946324






ロングリンちゃん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39959143






ミク | さくと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39943856






うさ耳リンちゃん | てまり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39950057






★ | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39945424






【動画あり】ニナ | エジエレキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39953372






メグッポイド | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39951184






1125 | ちょこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39952341






いい双子！ | めらのれうか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39946010






いいふたご！ | くち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39946158






キャンパスたん | きのこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39937030






☆ミ | 夏村和樹＠お仕事ください 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39958174






みく | 暁月光 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39952552






あ、 | きのこめし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39954377






１１２５ | 眼帯ウサギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39947941

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Almost missed today's Pixiv Rankings...
> 
> MUCH more illustrations...

Click to collapse



Rin is missing a bow in the second to last pic...NO!!!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Rin is missing a bow in the second to last pic...NO!!!!!

Click to collapse



OMG! 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

Yaaaaaay my first Perfect in PjDF ヽ(^o^)丿






PS. This is my first rythem game I have ever played, so this is exciting. And really happy Sweet Devil is my first song to perfect. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely perfect! Good job!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Absolutely perfect! Good job!

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 27, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



That took a hundred tries XD

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> That took a hundred tries XD
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I wasn't willing to perfect this song. But I guess you could say ... 1063828 tries to get at least standard in Negative*Positive Continues on Extreme did the job (am still dropping out half way... ) XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added 28th November 2013 at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was 27th November 2013 at 11:42 PM ----------

DECO*27です。

Deco*27 Memorial Mix





1. 二息歩行 ( Two Breaths Walking ) feat.初音ミク 
2. 愛迷エレジー ( Aimai Elegy ) feat.初音ミク
3. 弱虫モンブラン ( Wimp Mont Blanc ) feat.GUMI
4. モザイクロール ( Mosaic Roll ) feat.GUMI
5. 愛言葉 ( Love Words ) feat.初音ミク
6. 愛言葉Ⅱ ( Love WordsⅡ ) feat.初音ミク

■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

mixed by KTG(チーターガールP)
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/3632605
■ https://twitter.com/TwilightzKTG

movie by yuma saito 
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/25488373
■ https://twitter.com/yumasaito

■ Lyrics and installation, please click here. →http://xfs.jp/sJmdy

■ I will issue a Vocaloid best album on December 18. →http://deco27.com/vocaloid_collection

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Congrats to IA and the illustrator WARG for taking #5 in Pixiv Global ranking 





IA—冬 | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39851738

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------






Vocaloid Maika is set to be released December 18th, 2013! In the coming days, Voctro Labs will give more details on MAIKA’s release, such as price, phoneme list, and purchase options. Until then, enjoy another demo.

Ni una sola palabra





Artist: Noririn-Hayashi
Deviantart: http://noririn-hayashi.deviantart.com/art/MAIKA-Dejame-brindarte-mi-voz-401021794

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Womens size is now available!

Hatsune Miku T-shirt Design Contest!
Design By : Rebecca Varela

http://www.welovefine.com/7237-hanging-around.html#.Upac-tJSguc

More new fan art design Miku T-shirts are newly added on We Love Fine !

Hatsune Miku Apparel: http://www.welovefine.com/357-hatsune-miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

DIVASTATION

*"Puyo Puyo Cameo"

Puyo Puyo, SEGA's Tetris-style tile-matching game, made it's major crossover appearance in Project Mirai 2! Not just the "Apprentice Magician" outfit for Miku and Rin, but they also have a Miku-themed Puyo Puyo minigame!






*"What's Behind the Last Curtain?"

Shake It! is last in a roll call in Project Mirai 2, as ProjectDIVA.fr assumed last week.

-> http://www.projectdiva.fr/2013/11/2...r-j-au-japon-shake-it-confirmee-et-cartes-ar/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------






Now here are the songs I wish to be in PjDF2nd (or will...) 
1. Happy Synthesizer. Gumi and Luka
2. Deep-sea Girl. Hatsune Miku
3. Clover Club. Hatsune Miku
4. Hello/How are you. Hatsune Miku
5. Daughter of Evil. Kagamine Rin
6. Servant of Evil. Kagamine Len
7. Electric Love. Hatsune Miku
8. Yume Yume. Hatsune Miku
9. DoReMiFa Rondo. Hatsune Miku
10. 1925. Hatsune Miku
11. Matryoshka. Hatsune Miku and Gumi
12. Common World Domination. Hatsune Miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2013)

"The End of the Beginning" A sad Gumi song by Umetora from 2011 (I can't believe he made this!)

The End of the Beginning - Gumi






Thanks Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...










Until the end of the world | [email protected]日目東Ｐ28b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39948359






✿❀✿❀ | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39953647






miku&luka | きのえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39973456






◇◆◇ | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39974728






雪目 | 軽視 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39972833






ロングヘアー | しく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39970946






おしらせ | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39968845






感謝、感謝！ | 缺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39964054






世界旅行３ | Ｂｉｓｏｎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39973561






MIKU/《うさぎの君》 | 忘川の泉眼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39963683






ヤンデロイド | mimi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39965677






entrance | 杏仁無双 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39973619






初音 | るあ@twitter復活 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39964317






過食性リンレンver | 時富まいむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39960712






翼の初音ミク | ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39972202






2014雪ミク | 叉叉叉叉叉叉叉叉叉叉叉叉叉叉子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39974251






ミクさんＣＤメイキング | タキオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39970692






久しぶリンちゃん | ぱるぴる＠鈍足ぶく魔 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39973487

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------

"That Weather of Ours" A bright and cheerful song by producer YUKISON!

That Weather of Ours - Hatsune Miku






Thanks again, sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 28, 2013)

Song updated

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 29, 2013)

"Your Piano" A sad but touching V3 Miku song by 挫折P. At least there is a happy ending!

Your Piano - Hatsune Miku V3





ありがとう、先生　☺

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 29, 2013)

One more 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 29, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









◇◆◇ | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39974728






miku&luka | きのえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39973456






ミクニャン | Saru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39984781






雪目 | 軽視 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39972833






壱 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39979423






無題 | Throtem 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39986674






Love & Secret | しろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39989055






ボカロらくがきまとめ | レキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39992127

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 29, 2013)

Answering a quick survey and get Hatsune Miku goods by lot !

Hi Miku fans in Indonesia! Please visit Crypton booth at "Pekan Produk Kreatif Indonesia"

Thank you very much for everyone who visited our booth!
Unfortunately, we are not allowed to sell merchandise at the booth, so instead of it, please enjoy Hatsune Miku special lottery! And please leave your message and drawing on the message book too 

Open Hour: 10:00am - 7:00pm 
Dates: November30th- December 1st

Venue:" PPKI Japan booth" at Epicentrum walk: Mall. Jalan H. R. Rasuna Said (Rasuna Epicentrum), Jakarta Selatan, DKI Jakarta

More info: https://www.facebook.com/pekankreatif

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------






Don't miss your chance to get Miku T-shirts at Hot Topic for Black Friday sale - All T-shirts are $10 !

Miku Cameo T-shirt
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Po...Hatsune+Miku+Cameo+Girls+T-Shirt-10100008.jsp

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 29, 2013)

"Summer Night Fantasia/夏ノ夜幻想曲" A super fun "battle song" ft. Miku created by たかぴぃ and bob.






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2013)

COMING THIS WEEKEND ON MIKUSTAR

“DIGITAL ANGEL” - Prologue and Chapter One

Join MikuStar's followers in reading the first installment of an epic saga. “Digital Angel” is an intense and fast-paced science fiction adventure set in our modern day, featuring Hatsune Miku as an angelic life form summoned to Earth after the catastrophic failure of a science experiment in the Arizona desert. Miku weaves her special magic, saving lives and giving hope for a better future to millions.

But there are evil men who have a different plan in mind for Miku...

Over the course of the next many months, “Digital Angel” will be shared with the followers of MikuStar *as it is written*. It is my hope to ultimately publish this story as a novel but, in the meantime, I'm going to share it with all of you as it comes together.

Digital Angel's first installment (Prologue and Chapter One) will be published this Sunday, December 1, 2013 at 8:00 p.m. Eastern, 5:00 p.m. Pacific.

Read the story's preview at this link: http://www.mikustar.com/Digital_Angel.html

Illustration "Miraie" by thachtruong
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/1_-u

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------

You've seen the photos and blog reports. Now the official Hatsune Miku channel has a full coverage video on the setup and display of the Snow Miku tram car in Sapporo:






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2013)

"Bioloid" by 人間どっく ft. Rin Kagamine. A collab with Olivki finally releasing some great subs for a...

Bioloid - Kagamine Rin 





Thanks Descent-sensei

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza where is 29 song 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2013)

This for hoshi 





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> "Bioloid" by 人間どっく ft. Rin Kagamine. A collab with Olivki finally releasing some great subs for a...
> 
> Bioloid - Kagamine Rin
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I said I would do five in a row. That would make 6.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I said I would do five in a row. That would make 6.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Should have reminded me :/ 
Can you make it one of the archives songs repeated for yesterday 

I'll pick this time.

Edit. Song is updated for November 30th...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Should have reminded me :/
> Can you make it one of the archives songs repeated for yesterday
> 
> I'll pick this time.
> ...

Click to collapse



I already updated the archive and song, that can be for tomorrow.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I already updated the archive and song, that can be for tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Alright then I'll remove mine till tomorrow comes. Check your song link pizza :/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

For easy access, yesterday's song.






Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Alright then I'll remove mine till tomorrow comes. Check your song link pizza :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Got it, sorry about all this nonsense 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Got it, sorry about all this nonsense
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is alright pizza  
Just be sure to remind me next time 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 30, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> That is alright pizza
> Just be sure to remind me next time
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I will.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









This Kawaii NekoMiku is taking #4...:3
ミクニャン | Saru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39984781 






キャンディキャンドルキャンペーン | ちゃもーい* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39994699 






SeeU | トイレ籠 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40004016 






壱 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39979423 






ニーハイ | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39999969 






*Poke* *Poke* ... I don't wanna hurt you :'( instead I'll be by your side 
ミクちゃん | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40000115 






プレゼント | 蓬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40005787

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------

"Fakery Tale/Otogibanashi" Deco*27's newest song, very sad but with beautiful instrumentals and chorus!!

Fakery Tale - Hatsune Miku






Thanks Descent-sensei for the fast translation 

Original YT upload:

Fakery Tale - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...










キャンディキャンドルキャンペーン | ちゃもーい* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39994699 






2012 | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40022012 






ますたぁー？！ | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40011849 






▧リフミクちゃん | sinomi▧ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40022424 






納めましょう？ | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40005981 






ボーカロイドたちが野球をするようです。1枚目と2枚目 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40014851 






IA | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40028735 






★☆ | 魔神豚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40018458 






IA | あず 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40017269 






眠り姫 | 月光ホタル＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40019546 






1120 | laika2slip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40026629 






ドーナツホール | 佐宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40021360 






みてみてー！ | 幸奈よつば 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40020755 






❅゜*☃*゜❅ | ◍ﾗﾋﾟｽ◍ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40017349 






ﾌﾟｫｰ | 鯖いちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40015825 






WINTER MIKU | れい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40008676 






落書き | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40027020 






【C85】ネギトロ本サンプル | りた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40027128

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 1, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> This for hoshi
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AWESOME ! YEAH! She looks so cute~


----------



## Hatsunumike (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh Finally I can install this app. >.<

make me happy
















and purchaseed her costume





**Thai Message "Purchase"**





**Thai Message 'Purchased"**











:laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 1, 2013)

Play Store link?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Play Store link?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marza.MusicGirl_Miku

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hatsunumike (Dec 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Play Store link?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I can't install from play store 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marza.MusicGirl_Miku&hl=ja

I'm find a apk and purchased item after installed


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hatsunumike said:


> I can't install from play store
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marza.MusicGirl_Miku&hl=ja
> 
> I'm find a apk and purchased item after installed

Click to collapse



Too bad am not good at Japanese :/ 
But hey they said there will be an English version coming very soon to the PlayStore 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hatsunumike (Dec 2, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Too bad am not good at Japanese :/
> But hey they said there will be an English version coming very soon to the PlayStore
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want Japanese version than English version = ='
That's my reason :laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 2, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

MIKUSTAR EXCLUSIVE SPECIAL FEATURE:

“DIGITAL ANGEL” - Prologue and Chapter One

Introducing the first installment of MikuStar's epic science fiction saga. DIGITAL ANGEL is a fast-paced sci-fi adventure set in our modern day, featuring Hatsune Miku as an angelic life form summoned to Earth after the catastrophic failure of a science experiment in the Arizona desert. Miku weaves her special magic, saving lives and giving hope for a better future to millions.

But there are evil men who have a different plan in mind for Miku...

Over the course of the next many months, DIGITAL ANGEL will be shared with the followers of MikuStar *as it is written*. It is my hope to ultimately publish this story as a novel but, in the meantime, I'm going to share it with all of you as it comes together.

Read the story's prologue and first chapter now on MikuStar at this link: http://www.mikustar.com/Digital_Angel_Chapter_1.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

[SNOW MIKU 2014] ***Updated Information***
Yes! We now have an official website of SNOW MIKU 2014!
Check it out: http://piapro.net/snowmiku2014/index_en.html

There is also a special page for the official package tour for SNOW MIKU 2014!!!
More details are coming soon, until then check and bookmark the link:
http://www.toptour.com/en/area/snow-miku-2014/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 2, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









～深海少女～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40022734 






2012 | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40022012 






ますたぁー？！ | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40011849 






眠り姫 | 月光ホタル＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40019546 






IA | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40028735 






音偽バナシ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40030108 






Hold On to your Color | 【hews】| ・ω・)
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40033270 






(`o´) | シアン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40036121 






IA | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40031636 






LAST ROSE | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40044170 






サイハテ | カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40028834 






Dat smexy Gakupo >.>
がくっぽいど | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40035101 






みっく | 真理歪（まりわい） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40027017 






candle miku (キャンドルミク) | 魔神豚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40042791 






音偽バナシ | ぽち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40039361 






❀ | Lucarios 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40039006

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks to admin Nommy Panda from the Vocaloid Fb Page ?
Also NommyPanda wanted this to be for those new to Vocaloid and those fans who might not know some of the Vocaloids in this MMD, A nice start 

Note that this MMD doesn't have all the Vocaloids as stated in the title, but still a great MMD 

Song : Freely Tomorrow
Singer : Hatsune Miku
Producer : Mitchie M 







Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

@FireWall123 Song updated

(Christmas is near )

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

【Special SNOW MIKU 2014 Shopping [email protected] Chitose Airport Terminal Building】
If you buy a give away present at the New Chitose Airport Terminal Building, you are likely to get it wrapped up in a special SNOW MIKU designed shopping bag! The campaign runs between 6th December and end of March, so if you are in the area, please check it out!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









+++ | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40060484 






Hold On to your Color | 【hews】| ・ω・)
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40033270 






(`o´) | シアン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40036121 






-泡音- | 空惣虜団 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40055349 






手が必要ですか(？) | Riki-to 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40056710 






エレクトリック・ラブ | 十把一絡げ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40065915

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

[New]
Hatsune Miku V3 Ballad, by DJ A.Q.  

New Born - Hatsune Miku V3





Read the description for more info and downloads 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------

My Miku is taking 4 places in Pixiv's Global Rankings 





This illustration by saru is ranked #6 :3 
Title : MikuNyan 
Link : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39984781






This illustration by 缺 and is ranked #38 
Title : Thanks, Thanks!
Link : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39964054






This illustration by 忘川の泉眼 and is ranked #39 
Title : "You're a rabbit" MIKU /
Link : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39963683






This illustration is by Ｂｉｓｏｎ and is ranked #46
Title : World Travel 3
Link : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=39973561

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2013)

How is this not anime? :|

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> How is this not anime? :|
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh come  on , veeman :/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh it's a music creation application. :/

Wow, the wonders that looking a Wikipedia does... 

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh it's a music creation application. :/
> 
> Wow, the wonders that looking a Wikipedia does...
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Vocaloids aren't just music creating application. But if that solves your problem in thinking its an anime then OK :/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Oh it's a music creation application. :/
> 
> Wow, the wonders that looking a Wikipedia does...
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And you're just figuring this out now? 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 3, 2013)

Vocaloid is not anime. Simple. That is all. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Vocaloid is not anime. Simple. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dat straight answer >.>

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 3, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Dat straight answer >.>
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha. I know, I know. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Haha. I know, I know.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I used to do this.. ↓ XDD






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Vocaloid is not anime. Simple. That is all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For some people, that's a different language 







FireWall123 said:


> I used to do this.. ↓ XDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the norm 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 3, 2013)

I will use that comic forever. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I will use that comic forever.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's so accurate.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Dec 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> And you're just figuring this out now?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes. I clicked on the Wikipedia link today. :|


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Yes. I clicked on the Wikipedia link today. :|

Click to collapse



I'm going to add a summary in the OP for people like you :/

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Finally perfect :/





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 3, 2013)

"If It Rains" Another nice song by FuwariP ft. Gumi, IA, and MAYU. Lots of his usual pretty, emotional...

If it Rains - IA , Gumi and MAYU





Thanks Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys!
long time no see

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Hi guys!
> long time no see
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wow, haven't seen you in a while!

What's new?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Dec 4, 2013)

I like this song.






My GF and I think it reminds us of one of our friends xP


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 4, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Hi guys!
> long time no see
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hi LENAROX  


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

"Fakery Tale" V2.0 ALOT of people wanted subs big enough they could read them, so yeah here they are lol....

Fakery Tale - Hatsune Miku






Thanks for the update Descent-sensei. XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 4, 2013)

Snow Miku Figma 

http://mikatan.goodsmile.info/en/2013/12/04/figma-snow-miku/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 4, 2013)

From Jrharbort Productions 
Thanks to Descent-sensei for the translation.
Thanks to AuraQualic for the image. 

Reminice Out Of Memory (Remix) - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 4, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









#2 in daily rankings 
+++ | のん http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40060484 






音偽バナシ | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40078701 






HAPPY？？ | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40082171 






味わい深くて癖になるでしょ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40083609 






Sweet time splash | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40071150 






感謝、 | にのぬこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40081315 






ლ(・ω・ლ) | 火雞桑@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40084648 






ぐみ！ | 奥谷とろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40080101 






ボカロ◇ポートレート | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40064554 






初音ミク | 河豚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40078094 






Miku | mao 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40079344 






終わらない恋の話 | いんすと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40071864 






初音島風 | ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40066413 






❤ | 夏木 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40080548


PS Good Night

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 5, 2013)

Good morning 





Have you decided what you want for Christmas? What about a Miku sweater? 

New! Hatsune Miku sweater illustration by Tomoko Fujinoki is on sale at We Love Fine
Here: http://www.welovefine.com/7261-miku-idolized.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------

OMG...Amazing Miku English cover song "Royal by Lorde " by Voca-Leopard!

Listen now: 





Want more Miku English songs? here!: http://www.mikubook.com/v3e

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 5, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 5, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...










音偽バナシ | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40078701 






感謝、 | にのぬこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40081315 






アッパーチューン！ | ふらいあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40082444 






桜ミクちゃんアクリルキーホルダー | 犬洞あん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40098163 






雪ミクとKAITO | もしょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40097144 






嫁ミクちゃんアクリルキーホルダー | 犬洞あん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40098555 






星空のマント | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40096902 






！ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40098586 






音偽バナシ | 終末-しゅうまつ- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40088795 






神衣鮮血×初音ミク | アローニャ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40083849 






Miki \(^_^)/
きゅんきゅん | なよ子＠妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40093394

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 5, 2013)

It's here 





Cost : $3.43
Link : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marza.MusicGirl_Miku_en

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 5, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> It's here
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally!...but, 3.43? I think it should be cheaper.

But hey, what am I gonna do. At least it's here!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Finally!...but, 3.43? I think it should be cheaper.
> 
> But hey, what am I gonna do. At least it's here!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And Play gift cards are not available in middle East ,isn't that just great :/ 
How am I supposed to purchase the app :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 5, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> And Play gift cards are not available in middle East ,isn't that just great :/
> How am I supposed to purchase the app :/
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Buy one online??? Or...use a debit/credit card?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 5, 2013)

Bought it and rated! Will upload screenshots later!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Buy one online??? Or...use a debit/credit card?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Cant be redeemed in the KW store , only the us store (that's what I've been told ) 
But I'll buy a $50 card and will make it work 






lovehoshi said:


> Bought it and rated! Will upload screenshots later!

Click to collapse



I can SeeU , star

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 6, 2013)

As a reminder, the Magical Mirai Blu-ray and DVD sets are set to ship on February 19th! Read here to learn the details, as well as how to preorder: http://www.mikufan.com/?p=5525






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------

Clown in Transistor Region - Hatsune Miku






http://www.mosaictune.com/heartsnative3/

■Music：MOSAIC.TUNE（MOSAIC.WAV）
　Twitter：@mosaicwav

■Lyric：5
　Twitter：@itsu_5

■Illustration：HND
　Twitter：@shock_berry

■Movie：Aono.Y
　Twitter：@Aono_Y

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 6, 2013)

39ch visited an event called "TRANSCITY FEAT. HATSUNE MIKU" held in
Beppu, Oita prefecture in Kyushu Island.
The highlight of the event is "Skylight Theater feat. Hatsune Miku"
where you can experience futuristic visual expression with 360-degree
view above your head. Furthermore, you can enjoy various programs such
as Miku exhibitions and stalls for limited Miku goods, and admission is
free during the event!

http://www.transcity.jp/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

 @Android Pizza song updated . Yesterday's song : Hello Laughter - Hatsune Miku , Gumi, Rin , IA , Lily and Luka

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 6, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









Dat Kawaii IA >.>
C85新刊サンプル | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40108601 






MRL | てまり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40103277 






星空のマント | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40096902 






empath144 | nagimiso 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40116325 






お届けに参りましたー・・・ | えみりお＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40102543 






！ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40098586 






海～ | 潮音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40112351 






みくみく | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40112855 






雪ミク | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40114182 






無題 | 鬼見_ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40113796 






初音MIKU | 早鸟 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40109907 






MIKU with Firefly style「線稿附」 | シオン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40103809 






Caturday, no. Nekoday, yeah 
猫の役作りをする初音 | ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40108418

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

Love the last one. Nyanyanyanyanyanyanyanya

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Love the last one. Nya~
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



FTFY (=^ • ^=)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> FTFY (=^ • ^=)
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Edited 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

Also, added a summary in the OP for folks like @veeman who are too lazy to click the Wikipedia links 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 6, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------







Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, my love :'(



> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I Meow you too. X''(

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nyan?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 6, 2013)

For OSTER.PROJECT 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Nyan?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



She has the right to say whatever she wants, however she wants!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 6, 2013)

firewall123 said:


> She has the right to say whatever she wants, however she wants!
> 
> Sent from my note 3 powered by omega v4.0
> vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That is the truth!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol, okay then 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 7, 2013)

For Supercell(ryo) 







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------

My Rin can't be this cute 





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> My Rin can't be this cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than "standard" Rin.

*hides from hoshi*

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Better than "standard" Rin.
> 
> *hides from hoshi*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You better hide! Haha.


----------



## Hatsunumike (Dec 7, 2013)

[Android] Music Girl : Hatsune Miku [ENG]

Release NOW! 






https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marza.MusicGirl_Miku_en


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

Hatsunumike said:


> [Android] Music Girl : Hatsune Miku [ENG]
> 
> Release NOW!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but you're late. 

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Hatsunumike (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Thanks, but you're late.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I have both
JAP and ENG

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

Hatsunumike said:


> I have both
> JAP and ENG
> 
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



What's the point of that? 

Edit: Oh my, just realized that that's your hundredth post. Congrats!

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Both images appear broken on Tapatalk :/

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Both images appear broken on Tapatalk :/
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Check again

Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Check again
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's better.

Wow...I'm speechless. That's probably your best work yet.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Dec 7, 2013)

More heads





Sent from my SHW-M110S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> More heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How long did it take you?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> How long did it take you?
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



little bit over 20 seconds per head.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> little bit over 20 seconds per head.
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It would take me forever to draw something of that quality.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It would take me forever to draw something of that quality.
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You can do this too if you practice alot.

Sent from my SHW-M110S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 7, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Eazy Dance - Hatsune Miku





This video is included in my 1st album "Greatest Idol"(limited edition).
Guatemalan video creator Raiku-P remade "Eazy Dance" MMD video for the album.

"Mitchie M feat. Hatsune Miku - The Greatest Idol" Now on sale!!
▶︎ CD Japan → http://goo.gl/qfUAub
▶︎ Amazon.jp → http://goo.gl/uIk0sv

■ Instrumental mp3 DL → http://commons.nicovideo.jp/material/nc41905
■ Karaoke mp3 DL → http://commons.nicovideo.jp/material/nc41854
■ MMD motion data DL → http://bowlroll.net/up/dl3602


Eazy Dance (2012)
niconico [http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm16590269]

Raiku-P original MV → 





music: Mitchie M
Lyrics: ЯIRE
Video: Raiku-P

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------







songs&lyrics by DECO*27

illustration br Ryono
movie by Yuma Saito

http://goo.gl/kWdZm6


Note : read the description for more info.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 7, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









MRL | てまり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40103277 






メロディキャッスルクリスマス | ちゃもーい* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40119063 






3年まとめ | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40119463 






初音ミク | 時富まいむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40127759 






✿ | 花田 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40126810 






ハルシオン | 志筑のま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40114729 






.+゜*。:゜+ | 市川　リリァ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40119013 






3_ヽ)_　 | のむろ＠ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40130814 






兎ミク | sola7764 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40128875 






✿ | 黄色@twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40128547 






星ミク | お久しぶり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40131647 






Hey Len! Keep your spice away from my princes! >:0
NO！ | 柳我 漣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40116978 






Sweetsphere | 荒木ちこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40123332

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 8, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 8, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza song updated.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'll get the next three.

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 8, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...









#2
ファミマミク | 三輪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40134986 






メロディキャッスルクリスマス | ちゃもーい* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40119063 






3_ヽ)_　 | のむろ＠ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40130814 






【shiki彩】収録絵 | いろは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40140257 






ルカさん+制作過程紹介？ | 一葉モカ■３日目東ネ02a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40136363 






tractrix | つのつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40138814 






深海少女 | November☆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40141296 






❅☃❅ | 鳩壱れの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40134754 






C85冬コミ新刊 | いろは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40136535 






IA | YueYuki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40140267 






みくみく！ | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40150911 






【C85】モジュミクリン本サンプル | りた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40150949 






さんたさん、 | ひくあり@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40135688 






マッシュルームマザー | 志筑のま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40133780 






ゆっきみっく | S.Oチン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40152061 






IA~~OuO | ED 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40146756

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 9, 2013)

[SNOW MIKU 2014 OFFICIAL TOUR PACKAGE]

■■■　Dear Fans from Thailand!　■■■

New details on the official SNOW MIKU 2014 tour package has been released!
The plans are with flight or also plans with just the hotel.
You'll also get specials in this exclusive tour from Thailand, such as a ticket-holder,
an entrance ticket to Factory Hall Sapporo, 1 Nendoroid "Snow Miku Magical Snow Ver.", concert tickets to the "Yukimatsuri Hatsune Kagami" (for "White" & "Blue" event each 1 ticket so you can see both)!
Find more details on the webpage below:

■ Tour Information & Application Website
http://inbound.stworld.jp/

■ Get informed about SNOW MIKU 2014 in your language:
[Japanese] Tour Infos: http://piapro.net/snowmiku2014/news_application.html#app_tour
[English] http://piapro.net/snowmiku2014/index_en.html
[Simplified Chinese] http://piapro.net/snowmiku2014/index_zh-cn.html
[Traditional Chinese] http://piapro.net/snowmiku2014/index_zh-tw.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 9, 2013)

Tranctrix - Hatsune Miku Dark Append





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 9, 2013)

SNOW MIKU figma will be available at SNOW MIKU 2014!

How to order?

*Get it on site (at SNOW MIKU festival in Sapporo, Japan)
Pre-reservation for buying SNOW MIKU figma at SNOW MIKU 2014 in Sapporo, Japan (Feb 5th -11th 2014) is here : http://eplus.jp/sys/web/s/snowmiku2014/index.html (In Japanese)

*Buy it online
Detail is coming soon

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 9, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations...








#1 in Pixiv daily rankings 
ファミマミク | 三輪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40134986 






IA | だぶ竜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40168304 






レーミクさん | R_りんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40134693 






IA | STAR影法師 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40171138 






千本桜 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40155983 






スイーツパーティ | 白月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40162367 






Neuschwanstein | Geister 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40178919 






◇◆◇◆◇ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40166766 






音偽バナシ | ソウノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40178250 






静寂の世界で | keepout＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40155107 






miku | neco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40155534 






❤ | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40169377 






心壊サミット | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40172753 






痛みの数だけ強くなれるっていうなら | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40163313 






痛いのその向こうへーーー | ねるか@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40155331 






鏡音リンちゃん | うらら＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40163368 






木漏れ日ミク | 真理歪（まりわい） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40174691 






音伪バナシ | denoia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40166228 






無題 | bo9 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40157477

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 10, 2013)

A close look at the soon-to-be-released 2013 Racing Miku figurine, from Kahotan's blog. 


http://mikatan.goodsmile.info/en/20...s-of-the-racing-circuit-racing-miku-2013-ver/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------

The 2013 Racing Miku 1/8 figure is finally up for preorder!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=5875

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 10, 2013)

For those of us who love Vocaloid to give us Holiday Cheer, Voca Nico Night will hold a Christmas Eve event that anyone can tune into!

http://www.mikufan.com/rock-out-christmas-eve-at-the-next-voca-nico-night-4/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 10, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









Congrats to IA for taking #1 
IA | だぶ竜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40168304 





And #2 
IA | STAR影法師 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40171138 





#4
仮想世界の歌声を | 祐壱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40180063 





#6
Neuschwanstein | Geister 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40178919 






千本桜 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40155983 






スイーツパーティ | 白月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40162367 






音偽バナシ | ソウノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40178250 






miku | neco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40155534 






あいたかったの"キミ"に | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40191200 






心壊サミット | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40172753 






痛みの数だけ強くなれるっていうなら | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40163313 






393939393939 | 川名 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40196632 






どーなつ | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40176339 






Tap or Flap | 向山 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40173555 






+♢♦♢+ | うのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40191853 






そろそろ | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40189775 






女神 | 璐路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40181768 






あ゛ーむかつくぜ！！ | 砂田しな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40180372

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 10, 2013)

Oops, forgot the S.O.T.D., I'll get it now

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Dec 10, 2013)

Carry on with your non anime thread. ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 11, 2013)

veeman said:


> Carry on with your non anime thread. ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I sense sarcasm :sly:

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 11, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 11, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...








#2
仮想世界の歌声を | 祐壱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40180063 






あいたかったの"キミ"に | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40191200 






Le Papillon | [email protected]日目東Ｐ28b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40197276 






雪ミク | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40205147 






ねえ | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40209908 






02 | ぬしたま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40207638 






QWQ—IA | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40209733 






光場 | マルオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40198411 






・ﾟ　*。：ﾟ❅ | 十六夜クラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40201924 






今、 | いとうり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40205139 






Miku~★ | TONS' 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40197289 






★＊*゜’ | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40204336 






seeu | KimDazzi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40200548 






♡C85お知らせ①♡ | まなもこたん♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40205953

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Yay I have my own Miku now :'D






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 11, 2013)

http://vocadb.net/S/44775

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 12, 2013)

COMING SOON TO MIKUSTAR:

He is one of the most recognized artists in the Vocaloid world. Within the genres of rock and pop, he creates songs that express themes of emotion, particularly “love” in all its forms. In his own distinctive style he has produced some of Vocaloid’s most iconic hits, including "Ai Kotoba" (Words of Love), "Mozaik Role", "YumeYume" and "Yowamushi Montblanc" (Coward Montblanc). Without a doubt, DECO*27 has earned a place among the legendary music producers of the Vocaloid world and beyond.

Coming soon, MikuStar’s followers will have a chance to get a much closer look at this celebrated artist. Following discussions with DECO*27’s management team, MikuStar has been granted special access to interview DECO*27 himself and two other well-known producers who will be announced at a later date. 

MikuStar’s interview with DECO*27 will form part of his “Legends” profile article which is tentatively scheduled to be published in late January. The article will also include his full story, detailed background information, complete discography, album and fan illustrations and embedded videos with all of his big hits.

Read it soon on MikuStar…

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 AM ----------

New Lamaze-P ft. Hatsune Miku V3 
That's too damn kawaii :3

Dereization Phenomenon 100% - Hatsune Miku V3





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Dec 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> COMING SOON TO MIKUSTAR:
> 
> He is one of the most recognized artists in the Vocaloid world. Within the genres of rock and pop, he creates songs that express themes of emotion, particularly “love” in all its forms. In his own distinctive style he has produced some of Vocaloid’s most iconic hits, including "Ai Kotoba" (Words of Love), "Mozaik Role", "YumeYume" and "Yowamushi Montblanc" (Coward Montblanc). Without a doubt, DECO*27 has earned a place among the legendary music producers of the Vocaloid world and beyond.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yowamushi Montblanc o-o


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dat wind speed >.>






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Dat wind speed >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



San-kyuu! 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 12, 2013)

Song updated 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 12, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









#5
くすんだ | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40210853 






Le Papillon | [email protected]日目東Ｐ28b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40197276 






スイングバイバイ | えこいくしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40213602 






肉食系赤ずきん | DomotoLain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40213581 






雪ミク | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40205147 






ねえ | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40209908 






heteroDIVA | みず希 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40198972 






雪ミクちゃん | カイテー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40226302 






モジュラブ！コンプリートガイドブック | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40213235 






アペンドルカ | 鮎定食 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40222828 






冬 | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40213278 






☃☃☃ | alza 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40223811 






声を大にして | 綾人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40215462 






❄ | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40224719

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 13, 2013)

COMING THIS WEEKEND TO MIKUSTAR:

Although she is over three-million-years-old, she has never lost her sense of wonder in the cosmos, and of course she has always loved to sing. Now curiosity will lead this angelic spirit on a journey over thirteen hundred light years to Earth where she will undertake a mission to restore humanity’s faith in itself…

This weekend, read the second installment of “Digital Angel”, MikuStar’s epic science fiction adventure novel featuring Hatsune Miku.

Chapter 2 of Digital Angel will be published this Saturday, December 14 at 8:00 p.m. Eastern, 5:00 p.m. Pacific.

Read it soon on MikuStar…

Illustration "Angel Miku Part 2" by ささん (Sa sa n)
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/2BzL

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 13, 2013)

MikuFan is looking at conducting another producer interview, but we're currently undecided between two Vocaloid producers: LamazeP and 8#Prince (HachiojiP). So we'd like the fans to choose! To cast your vote, please type "LamazeP" or "8#Prince" into the comments below.

LamazeP is well known for songs such as Poppippo and Triple Baka, while 8#Prince composed songs such as Sweet Devil and Baby Maniacs. Votes will be counted in 1 week!

Comment here

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 13, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 13, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









スイングバイバイ | えこいくしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40213602 






肉食系赤ずきん | DomotoLain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40213581 






雪ミクちゃん | カイテー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40226302 






ボーカロイドたちが野球をするようです。15枚目 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40231246 






冬 | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40213278 






MIKU&IA | ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40234211 






|o´I｀|-o【+｡тндйк чоц｡+】o-|´I｀o| | ★夜猫★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40227563

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 13, 2013)

This song is produced by Daniwell-P and Miku is singing is Polish. So, any polish fans ?
This video is created for Polish National Museum of Ethnography.

To i hola - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 14, 2013)

[New App] 
Store link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.daniwell.arvocalo

Get Markers here : http://aidn.jp/app/ar_vocalo/

AR Vocalo Walk for Android by Daniwell :3





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 14, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated. 

Am I the only one here 
Or are you guys just lurking .... Or busy irl...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 14, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza song updated.
> 
> Am I the only one here
> Or are you guys just lurking .... Or busy irl...
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm lurking hehe...College finals are keeping me busy but I come lurk once in a while to see what's happening. 
By the way the app you posted about earlier, is awesome!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 14, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm lurking hehe...College finals are keeping me busy but I come lurk once in a while to see what's happening.
> By the way the app you posted about earlier, is awesome!

Click to collapse



Hello there hoshi 

Finals are coming for me too...

And the app is really funny XD 



















Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 14, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









#2
君は王女 僕は召使 | [email protected](火)A46-ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40246102 






「ECHO」 | [email protected]ツイート 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40251350 






雪ミク | ちょけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40256145 






ルカまりー | せんじゅ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40255359 






どーなつ | さいた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40259369 






Bottle Miku* | きゃま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40252154 






Blood | 黑川カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40254850 






miku | 酉酉＠２日目サ-07b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40255036 






39 | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40251893 






冬景色 | 若月 葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40258338

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Dec 15, 2013)

I should stop listening to Lon and Soraru.

Like really I think I'm addicted

チェックメイト「そらるxろん」





【ろん】 リモコン　歌ってみた 【そらる】


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza song updated.
> 
> Am I the only one here
> Or are you guys just lurking .... Or busy irl...
> ...

Click to collapse



Busy irl

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 15, 2013)

MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE

"They were benevolent spirits, the complete opposite of the warrior races found among most carbon-based entities. Because of their physical makeup they had the unlimited ability to travel, few natural enemies and no inclination to do anything except assuage their unending curiosity...and occasionally help other life forms when the opportunity arose. In fulfilling this role they were often seen by those they visited as “angels”.

And for all intents and purposes, that is exactly what they were."

The second installment of "Digital Angel", MikuStar's science fiction adventure novel has just been published.

Read it now on MikuStar...

http://www.mikustar.com/Digital_Angel_Chapter_2.html

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
NEW: Special web address for the novel's main page: http://www.digitalangel.info/
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Illustration "Cyber Seraphim" by 乙音ナム (Otsuon namu)
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/49Do

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 15, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









#1
君は王女 僕は召使 | [email protected](火)A46-ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40246102 






雪ミク | ちょけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40256145 






「ECHO」 | phant[email protected]ツイート 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40251350 






c85 | やもり四季。◆3日目お41-b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40246510 






【C85】Re:ポエミーポエミー | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40262849 






水から私の小さな愛を | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40261322 






39 | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40251893 






ボーカロイドたちが野球をするようです。17枚目 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40261208 






どーなつ | さいた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40259369 






師走まとめ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40263561 






miku | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40268812 






2013年進化録 | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40268500 






【EGOLOID】 | AO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40267705 






サンタさん | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40267715 






m | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40269871 






ときめきプリン | なよ子＠妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40258996 






リツ | 甘倉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40264295 






冬 | 山田ちきん子＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40279351 






新世界へ | HumbertW 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40273770

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Dec 15, 2013)

what do you think, guise?

Sent from my SHW-M110S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 15, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> what do you think, guise?
> 
> Sent from my SHW-M110S using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What do I think? Well, I think you make me feel like a kindergartener.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 15, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza song updated.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I've had an old song left in the OP for days...why didn't you tell me? XD

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I've had an old song left in the OP for days...why didn't you tell me? XD
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I didn't know ... Was busy too :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I didn't know ... Was busy too :/
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas! 
But no happy holidays lol

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 15, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> But no happy holidays lol
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah...just wanted to be "PC" :sly:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 16, 2013)

Countdown to Christmas!!! What about making Miku christmas cake for this year's christmas? Learn how to make a cake by Kawaii Kakkoii Sugoi blog !

...,.,.






Merry Miku-ristmas! Learn how to make a Hatsune Miku Xmas Cake for this holiday season!

How-To Video: 





Text Instructions: http://wp.me/p2FXS0-6lh

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

[Hatsune Miku V3 English] Today's recommend song" "STORY RIDER" by ELEKI ! 

MMD by EmpathP

Listen now: http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=394047

Want more Miku English songs? here!: http://www.mikubook.com/v3e

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Dec 16, 2013)

I want a Hatsune Miku cake for my birthday.


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 16, 2013)

If you plan on being near the Chitose airport during the Snow Miku festival in February, be sure to try your hand at the capsule prize machines to win this 2014 Snow Miku figure! It's smaller than it looks (only 7.8cm tall), but has a lot of detail. Each chance at the capsule machine will cost 200 Yen, and winning one of these figures will require some luck. ‪#‎snowmiku‬

Image source: http://pic.twitter.com/8r0FHNGmRM

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza song updated

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Dec 16, 2013)

[Project DIVA extend] Tsugai Kogarashi - Kagamine Rin & Len







Edit - here have an arrange version with Meiko and Kaito

[Project Diva Extend] Tsugai Kogarashi - Meiko & Kaito


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 16, 2013)

MameTozhio said:


> [Project DIVA extend] Tsugai Kogarashi - Kagamine Rin & Len

Click to collapse



I like this better 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Dec 16, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I like this better
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I like them both xP

---------------------------------------------------------

【Kagamine Rin & Len Power Append】 Karakuri * Burst 【English・Romaji Sub】


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 16, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...








#2
【C85】Re:ポエミーポエミー | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40262849 





#4
水から私の小さな愛を | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40261322 






♥ | ぱてり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40289818 






雪ミクさん(2014) | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40284394 






みくさん | おいしい窓 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40295574 






初音ミクの目覚め | くれは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40288353 






☆★ | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40291069 






ぶわっ | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40291145 






花火 | 六天輪回 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40288919 






無題 | 年丙子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40285239 






ミク | ネム 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40295327 






ICECREAM | あお林檎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40289860 






つかまえた | こいし＠プロフ必読多忙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40289068 






かがみね。 | ゆるの。＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40291298 






ポニテミク | kiski 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40287355

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Dec 16, 2013)

(Vocaloid 3) IA - Meteor







---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

More meteor, this time by IA's voice provider

【Ｌｉａ】 METEOR 【Thai sub】


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 17, 2013)

NEW ON VOCAJUMP:

"RaikuP’s intensely-cute remake of “Eazy Dance” is melting hearts far and wide"

MMD’s phenomenal producer RaikuP has always had his trademark techniques – the brilliant color, the sexy dance moves, the frequent changeovers, lots of silhouette effects and always a “cast of thousands”. But now we can add “totally kawaii” to his descriptive repertoire. As a special contribution to Mitchie M’s new album Greatest Idol, he has produced a remake of his masterwork MMD Cup 8 entry "Eazy Dance" that is guaranteed to melt hearts everywhere.

MikuStar interviews award-winning MikuMikuDance producer RaikuP to get an inside look into the logistics and the creative process behind the making of a world-class MMD video.

Read the full story on VocaJump:
http://www.vocajump.com/raikups-intensely-cute-remake-of-eazy-dance-is-melting-hearts-far-and-wide/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------






Racing Miku 2013 Ver. 1/8 Scale Figure is available for pre-order on USA Animate Online Shop Here: http://bit.ly/1diOmF7

What's racing Miku? Check out on YouTube: 





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 17, 2013)

[Hatsune Miku V3 English News]
Hatsune Miku V3 English has been tested by German online magazine BONEDO! Read the full article here [German] >
http://www.bonedo.de/artikel/einzelansicht/hatsune-miku-english-test.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 17, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 18, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









miku wears MILK | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40314171 






おうまさん | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40311089 






❤MIKU wears MILK❤ | ともや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40314768 






MIKU wears MILK | yua 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40312923 






MIKU wears MILK | felt 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40315549 






命のユースティティア | なっさん＠デーデン！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40296711 






アナザーワールド | MAAM. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40317045 






♡MIKU wears MILK♡ | kise 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40315007 






C85サンプルまとめ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40313865 






◎ | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40305506 






A'WWWW, isn't she simply Kawaii X3
sweet and **** | Gnosis 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40305376 






IA | lilee 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40311245 






Merry  Christmas!! | 奥谷とろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40300466

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 18, 2013)

For Taiwanese fans! The goods is available at "Kagamine Rin/Len 6th Anniversary & Megurine Luka 5th Anniversary fair" in Animate stores, so check it out!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 18, 2013)

Snow Miku 2014 wouldn't be complete without her own plushie, so GIFT has announced the newest design. There is no word yet on the order period, but the price will be set at 3150 Yen ($30.60 at current rates). The hat on this one is removable, just like with the 2013 version.

Announcement source: http://blog.piapro.jp/2013/12/snowmiku2014giftsnow-miku-2014.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

"Diagnosis: Lovesickness" A new song by Honeyworks. Also their next CD 1/29 and a novel for Confession Rehearsal were just announced as well.

Diagnosis: Lovesickness - Gumi





3,9 ! Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 18, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated , yesterday's song : Revenge Syndrome - IA. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 19, 2013)

I know that you're always interested in reading more Vocaloid-related news (you do follow a news page, after all). So I'd like to announce MikuFan's partnership with Vocaloidism, a news site that has been around since 2008, so they're pretty well established and experienced. While they don't publish news as often, they do get some pretty good exclusives since their writers travel a lot. So be sure to give them a follow.

https://www.facebook.com/vocaloidism

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 19, 2013)

"Project DIVA F 2nd opening theme announced!"

SEGA announced that Livetune's new original song, DECORATOR, is the game's opening theme.

Screenshots of the game's intro are found in this link
-> http://miku.sega.jp/info/0736

You can hear the audio clip of this song in the official Project DIVA website
-> http://miku.sega.jp

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 19, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









miku wears MILK | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40314171 






おうまさん | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40311089 






GUMIちゃん | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40323387 






アナザーワールド | MAAM. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40317045 






❤MIKU wears MILK❤ | ともや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40314768 






MIKU wears MILK | yua 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40312923 






POP★sTAR the VOCALOID Season 02 | U35 /3日目東ク02b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40336337 






Deco*27 <3
DECO*27ガールズ | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40328828 






MIKU wears MILK | paco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40324271 






レーシングミク2013 | しろし@2日目パ01b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40322998 






いあいあ！ | ティカ@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40330100 






ゆきみく！ | 夏村アマタ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40317594 






【C85新刊】VOCALOID再録 Re-La#2【サンプル】 | 涼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40333815 






再こわいテト | 小山乃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40329562 






✿ Miku wears MILK ✿ | 夢ノ内 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40319784 






ボカロPでモテたのでインタビューうける。 | 十把一絡げ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40335336 






Merry X-mas Hatsune Miku | 【hews】| ・ω・) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40318384

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 19, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Dec 20, 2013)

Kagamine Rin & Len - Unmei Gokko


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Good morning 





Today's daily dose of Moé!
「春を」/「naoto」
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=18312372&pixiv_fb


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 20, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









POP★sTAR the VOCALOID Season 02 | U35 /3日目東ク02b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40336337 






MIKU wears MILK | paco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40324271 






レーシングミク2013 | しろし@2日目パ01b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40322998 






与えられた温もりの影が | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40346236 






"Hello Planet" | 【hews】| ・ω・) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40343196 






雪ミク | 時富まいむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40340925 






MIKU wears MILK | シュシュ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40341632 






ぐみ | 九韻寺51号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40338000 






ぐみみく | えらんと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40338299 






無題 | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40353303 






IA | IRIA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40344256 






退廃快速ランダムデイズ | 金子開発 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40349161 






雪miku | Rio 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40335719 






2013 | 紅燈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40340351 






雪ミク | 柚（ゆう） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40350083

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza song updated.
Yesterday's song : A Sky More Apt To Cry Than Usual - Hatsune Miku V3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Updates from HatsuneMiku's Channel : 


Vivid Days - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin






Delusional Symptomatic Cross-examination - Kagamine Rin






Witness - Meiko V3 
By EmpathP






The Magical Mirai 2013 DVD and Blu-ray will be on sale 2014.2.19





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry about my absence in this thread. I have been very busy and have had very little time to come on XDA.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Sorry about my absence in this thread. I have been very busy and have had very little time to come on XDA.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's alright Pizza 
I too am busy, with MidTerms and Finals.
Also with other things IRL. But have some minutes to spend on our thread and XDA. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 21, 2013)

I am also very sorry for my absence in this thread...
I finished finals, but now I'm very busy with work and other matters.
Also, I'm working very hard to try and at least have a demo of my song (Or maybe a full song) by the end of this year like I promised a couple of months ago. :laugh:
I really enjoy coming to this thread and talking with all you great people so I'll try to make a more frequent presence haha.


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza song updated.
> Yesterday's song : A Sky More Apt To Cry Than Usual - Hatsune Miku V3

Click to collapse


@Android Pizza please update the archive...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 AM ----------

Here's a really sweet collab between NeutrinoP (music & video) and EmpathP (lyrics). It also features an illustration by one of my favorite artists - LEdogawa.

"Overflow" featuring Gumi 





From Scott on MikuStar

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 21, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









与えられた温もりの影が | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40346236 






ボトルミク | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40355398 






【C85】SILVALLIO | さくらねこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40364977 






Snow Miku 2014 | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40355100 






ボーカロイドたちが野球をするようです。21枚目 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40358844 






MIKU wears MILK | シュシュ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40341632 






LOL | Ovos 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40356216 






雪ミク | れみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40366510 






❤ | マツュマロ＠三日目西き-17a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40356851 






初音ミク | ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40359983 






【C85】ラクガキノート | 初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40355758 






□■□ | IRIA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40366118 






Colorful3(C85) | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40367706 






みく | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40354619 






アナログイラストまとめ | つなこーん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40364611 






93 | 和田 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40361996 






千本桜ルカ缶バッジ | レイヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40354909

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 21, 2013)

"Blushifying Phenomena 100%" LamazeP's newest, cutest, and most rediculously difficult to understand PV lol

Blushifying Phenomena 100% Hatsune Miku V3 Light






Thanks Descent-sensei, I have been waiting for this 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza song updated.


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 21, 2013)

LamazeP is awesome. :laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 21, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> LamazeP is awesome. :laugh:

Click to collapse



Baka!Baka!Baka!
Way too awesome 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Baka!Baka!Baka!
> Way too awesome
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



The first S.O.T.D. 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The first S.O.T.D.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can't believe LamazeP is related to...THIS ↓





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 21, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I can't believe LamazeP is related to...THIS ↓
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...What did I just...


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

Can you say 100 hours of nonstop VOCALOID music? Well NicoNico can! They're leading up to the free Vocanico Christmas Party by playing 100 hours of VOCALOID music. Directly after, the party starts. 

Listen and watch here: http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv160186427


I'll post some Mikurisimas songs tomorrow. Goodnight.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Dec 21, 2013)

This is not an anime thread. Let the non-anime continue. ?
I expect some Christmas non-anime stuff.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

Good morning 







Suggested by Grey Otaku, this is a link to a highly-entertaining page on DeviantArt called "Ask Lat Miku". The artist came up with the idea of having visitors ask questions that our sweet Lat Miku would answer. 

Knowing Lat Miku's tremendous range of facial expression, you can imagine some of the hilarious answers that she comes up with. It's so cute that you just want to give her a big hug (which you can actually do when she answers question #47). There's also cameo appearances by a whole host of Vocaloid characters. So far Miku has answered nearly 50 questions.

http://ask-lat-miku.deviantart.com/gallery/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------




veeman said:


> This is not an anime thread. Let the non-anime continue. ?
> I expect some Christmas non-anime stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:sly::sly: ok 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------

.
MUCH more illustrations ...









ボトルミク | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40355398 






【C85】SILVALLIO | さくらねこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40364977 






LOL | Ovos 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40356216 






甘い思考 | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40374952 






横目 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40376483 






歌姫の乱舞 | マサオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40373899 






◇ | △○□× 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40383574 






ケーキがなければパンを | 木屋　町 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40379881 






Dat artist...
こたミク | をかだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40372563 






...＋ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40372329 






RAMBLE！JUMBLE！ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40387718 






みっくみくな貴音ちゃん | ぱぴる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40385054 






Colorful3(C85) | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40367706 






sanasana | ミロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40382042

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.
Yesterday's song : 
Phantom Thief F's Scenario ~Mystery Of The Missing Diamond~ - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Len and Rin, Megurine Luka, Kaito, Mayu, IA, Meiko, Gakupo and Gumi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

Saitom has created a compilation of all of his Racing Miku illustrations for the year. Enjoy the full gallery! Original source: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40407136

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 22, 2013)

Apparently PIXIV PREMIUM is free for thirty days for Android users, for those interested.


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









ペパーミント | wogura 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40390800 






甘い思考 | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40374952 






横目 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40376483 






◇ | △○□× 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40383574 






ゆめゆめ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40403829 






こたミク | をかだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40372563 






2013GSR全応援イラスト | saitom 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40407136 






「ミクさん結婚しちくり～」 | 子松菜@冬コミ2日目東J55a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40403464 






約束は雪のように | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40405631 






ボーカロイドたちが野球をするようです。22枚目 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40401241 






ボーカロイドたちが野球をするようです。23枚目 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40403926 






みっくみくな貴音ちゃん | ぱぴる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40385054 






おめでどう！ | しく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40405606 






EVER DREAM | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40406488 






SNOW MIKU | poppy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40397079 






ミクちゃん | 保吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40402261 






積乱雲グラフィティ | 【hews】| ・ω・) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40402155 






オリバーおめでとう！ | ミザ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40390361 






雪ミク | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40407308 






紙ペラ人生攻略 | 藤野コウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40406309 






FRONTIER | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40405575 






兎ミク | 忘川の泉眼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40373108 






C85だよ！！！ | [email protected]日目西え26a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40392621 






＊。＊。＊ | ヒロイム＊ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40402328 






Nooo! DON'T YOU DARE LAY A FINGER ON HER 
レンミクオ | 小中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40390524 






雪ミクさん | 僕丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40400044




@Android Pizza I've made a temp. Archive since you are busy.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 22, 2013)

Some Christmas songs 


Mikkuri Sumasu - Hatsune Miku






Angels We Have Heard High - Hatsune Miku






The Little Christmas Eve Letter - Hatsune Miku






Merry Christmas To The World - Kagamine Rin






Snow Song Show - Hatsune Miku






Winter Alice - Hatsune Miku






39 (Merry Christmas) - Hatsune Miku






Aaaand ..... OSTER project's newest 

White Snow Falling - Hatsune Miku V3





Vocal: Miku Hatsune (V3)
Chorus: Miku Hatsune(V3), GUMI(V3), KAITO(V3)
Music, Lyrics: OSTER project 
Illustration, Movie Programming: Usagi

Web : http://fuwafuwacinnamon.sakura.ne.jp/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 23, 2013)

Miku singing "White Christmas"!
Enjoying Christmas Holiday? Here is a perfect Christmas tune for you!






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snow Song Show - Hatsune Miku
Siinamota poncotsu Remix





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

Song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's Christmas, but we can still have a Splatter Party right? Dang the music is amazing even if the song is terrifying!

Splatter Party - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 23, 2013)

VOCALOID Christmas Carol Songs with Miku, IA, Rin, Len, GUMI & Luka






Track list: 




01. Jingle Bells
02. Hasty Santa Claus
03. Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
04. Deck the Halls
05. I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus
06. Santa Claus Is Coming to Town
07. Silent Night
08. Troika 
09. Turkey in the Straw
10. White Christmas
11. O Christmas Tree
12. The First Noel
13. We Wish You A Merry Christmas
14. Joy to The World 
15. Frosty The Snowman



Author/Producer: Naname Float(FloatGarden)

Original : http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm19635663

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

Almost forgot 

Happy birthday Yukari 
(December 22nd)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cause 96neko and Len are really good here 
Well done 96neko And Len , you guys made this song soooooo perfect and REALLY making us smile the whole day .... (And putting it on repeat lol)

Happy Synthesizer - kagamine Len and 96neko






Goodnight ^-^)/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello Miku fans! Currently we receive many questions about whether the event is the Crypton official or not. 

To be clear, all official Crypton events are announced on Hatsune Miku facebook page: http://on.fb.me/K10bYq and Piapro.net: http://piapro.net/en_event.html

Other than that, its all fan event or pirate concert. 
If you want to see the official Hatsune Miku concert in your country, please vote on "Help Us Find You" campaign: http://www.mikubook.com/findme

And...we think we can bring you good news soon...XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

Below: a small preview of the opening number for SEGA's upcoming Project DIVA F 2nd. They just keep getting better all the time. The graphics are stunning and the choreography is phenomenal.







My body is ready...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------


Sega Wishes Miku Fans a Merry Christmas With PjDF2nd OP Video Preview 

http://www.mikufan.com/sega-wishes-...ith-project-diva-f-2nd-opening-video-preview/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









#1
ペパーミント | wogura 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40390800 






#4
ゆめゆめ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40403829 






深海少女 | ハラダミユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40414170 






2013GSR全応援イラスト | saitom 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40407136 






おめでどう！ | しく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40405606 






Another Colors | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40412158 






雪ミク | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40407308 






おめでとう！！！ | トロメラ＠3日目西か-06a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40418164 






「ゆかりちゃん、 | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40411353 






月の調 I - ツキノシラベ - | トロメラ＠3日目西か-06a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40418020 






ゆきだるま【+C85・委託について】 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40419998 






EVER DREAM | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40406488 






VOCALOID PARTY! | 一葉モカ■３日目東ネ02a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40421253 






紙ペラ人生攻略 | 藤野コウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40406309 






✦紙ペラ人生攻略✦ | ななせ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40409360 






なんかいろいろ | MAAM. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40413889 






じっと見つめてくる。 | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40415927 






ゆかり！ | チェリ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40411322 






ミクの心 | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40418964 






【祝】うさぐるみゆかりん【２周年】 | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40424376 






冬コミ新刊（三日目） | おはぎ＠冬コミ三日目 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40411977 






ミク | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40415496 






月兎 | 春日菖蒲 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40426387 






アヘミクちゃん | izumil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40419288 






ネギトロクリスマス | 真時未砂◆３日目“き”-01b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40420387

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas!! Have a great Christmas holiday x

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

My Feeling Emotions - Hatsune Miku





It is a previously unreleased song after a long time!

Karaoke sound source
⇒ Coming Soon!

■ 2013/12/31 winter Komi distribution CD "EXISTENCE" Track List.
web site: http://klaft.jp/existence/
Cross fade: sm22453732


Songwriting / emon
Illustration / Lyodi (http://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=2858459)

Community ⇒ co390653
Vocaloid song ⇒ mylist/19849912 past
Twitter ⇒ @ emon316 of emon
Twitter ⇒ @ tudiken of Tsujiken

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v5.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

MikuStar is changing...

You may recall I had a post a couple of weeks ago where I told you that my web host (GoDaddy) was changing versions of their web development software. I finally had the chance to speak to a member of their support personnel who actually knows what is going on. This is what I now know:

- The old version is incompatible with the new version so I will need to build an entirely new website from scratch.
- I will be able to toggle back and forth between the old and new versions within the development program so that I can work on the new site while still publishing updates to the old site.
- I have a full year to create a new site before the old version becomes inactive.

Needless to say, when I'm done, MikuStar will look dramatically different. I am told that the new software has many improved features and among those are "improved" template designs. Since I have to choose a new template I'm going to try for a version that requires fewer custom settings so that articles can be set up faster in the future. At this point I haven't used the software so I'm not sure what it will do for me.

So if I seem a little slower doing updates to MikuStar, you will know why. Starting soon, a new version of MikuStar will be under construction. I'm not sure how long this will take. It will be a massive project given that MikuStar has over 100 sections with around 800 letter-sized pages of information. There will likely be sections that will be done differently and some sections that may be dropped altogether. 

Wish me luck...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

"White Snow Falling" OSTER Projects new love song for Christmas. Happy Holidays to all my Vocafriends!

White Snow Falling - Hatsune Miku V3





-------

"INTIMACY" A 2010 classic by producer whoo which I really love and wanted to share.

INTIMACY - Hatsune Miku Append






Merry Christmas and happy new year , Descent-sensei :3 
And thanks for sharing 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.

Click to collapse



To you too. 
And happy holidays 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 24, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> To you too.
> And happy holidays
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...











深海少女 | ハラダミユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40414170 






☃雪ミク☃ | おにねこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40451611 






ゆきだるま【+C85・委託について】 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40419998 






L Find Rose | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40434923 






ミクミク | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40435736 






ミク | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40415496 






初音ミクは死なない | まあこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40449100 






ゆかぐみ | しく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40451019 






C85新作サンプルまとめ【西あ67ｂ】 | 田村ヒロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40447771 






Lampミク | Aile 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40439835 






もっさもっさ | 火照ちげ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40435212 






ボーカロイドたちが野球をするようです。24枚目と25枚目 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40453115 






C85お品書き【3日目西か-43a】 | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40453434 






まとめた7 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40456235 






祝☆MEIKO　V3 | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40437530 






Merry christmas | きょーや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40451397 






C85インフォメ【3日目西あ67ｂ】 | 田村ヒロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40447583 






IAちゃぬ | しぐま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40451109 






ゆかたん | 鳩壱れの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40438310 






にゃんっ☆ | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40449862 






FRONTIER | ヤミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40449224 






サイバー初音ミク | 真理歪@K専用垢作りました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40449674 






Lampミク | Jenevan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40450036 






MAYU | [email protected]受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40442780 






no title | なのは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40433809 






Ｃ85新刊その2「はじめてのちびミクさん」サンプル | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40449893 






愛とエゴ | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40434154 






いちねん | 上埜月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40435332 






ドーナツホール | となり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40443987 






moveyourbodybaby | 坂本コウジ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40448641

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 AM ----------

ProjectDIVA.fr reports that Weekly Famitsu reveals 4 more Project DIVA F 2nd songs:

New:
*Two Breaths Walking/DECO*27
*Like, Dislike/Honeyworks

Classics:
*Miku Miku Ni Shi te Ageru/ika
*Melt/ryo

No other information are posted as of this time, but not until next day when WF will release them.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 AM ----------

.




MUSIC RELEASE (Just in time for Christmas!)

☆ASDR☆ [AudioSynthesizeDirectRelay]

VocaPeach Announces the New Album, Synthetic Yuletide, from ☆ASDR☆

Worldwide, VocaPeach is thrilled to announce the release of the Debut album from ☆ASDR☆, Synthetic Yuletide, available everywhere on 24th December 2013 00:00am GMT, from our Bandcamp page.

Synthetic Yuletide is a festive compilation album from Vocaloid and UTAUloid users, artists and producers. There are 12, mixed genre, tracks to listen to; covers, originals and arrangements that are sure to get you feeling festive. 

This is a gift of good will back to the community, therefore you can choose to pay whatever you want or download it for free. Any payment we do receive will be donated to http://www.befrienders.org/

ASDR, or AudioSynthesizeDirectRelay, is a newly formed collaborative Voice Synth Doujin Circle.

Track List

1. GuitarHeroPianoZero - Christmas Spirit 04:28
2. ~mw~ - Coventry Carol (Arrangement) 01:55
3. aval!a - Song of the Winter Snow 02:58
4. 9etH - It's That Time 04:03
5. Fko - Ma’oz Tzur (Arrangement) 01:52
6. VocaPeach - Electro Santa 05:34
7. ~mw~ - Il est né le divin enfant (Arrangement) 03:22
8. LukeCat - The Twelve Days of Synthmas (Parody Cover) 03:44
9. baggagelizard - Miku Miku Kurisimasu 03:50
10. nostraightanswer (Kenji-B) - Wintertime Passing 04:28
11. Gra-P - By Your Side 03:17
12. nostraightanswer (Kenji-B) - Warmth -Outro- 00:53

Our website: http://syntheticyuletide.vocaleak.com/
Our Bandcamp: http://synthetic-yuletide.bandcamp.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey guys! Anyone a fan of Black Rock Shooter? 
(it's Vocaloid related) 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Hey guys! Anyone a fan of Black Rock Shooter?
> (it's Vocaloid related)
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey Kawaii Guy. Welcome 

Am a fan of the BlackRockShooter anime and song 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

Cause IA and ERROR that's why.

-ERROR - IA V3 (V.Cover)






But really Namine Ritsu's Cover of ERROR is really POWERFUL *-*

-ERROR - Namine Ritsu (UTAU Cover)





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

.
Couldn't resist 
Song of the day updated. Merry Christmas EVERYONE, and lurkers :sly:





OSTER Project OSTER Project
OSTER Project OSTER Project
OSTER Project OSTER Project
OSTER Project OSTER Project
OSTER Project OSTER Project
OSTER Project OSTER Project
OSTER Project OSTER Project



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

We could be witnessing the rise in popularity of another Miku MikuMikuDance model. The creator, named "Koron", released this teaser video, and plans to release the model soon. Take a look!

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22523244

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

.
On Christmas Eve, the Vocaloid community received one of the best gifts possible: An end to those annoying "Miku vs Bieber" debates, because he officially announced his retirement from music. Oh, and Merry Christmas, by the way.

Proof: https://twitter.com/justinbieber/status/415683404462436352

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

More info on this week's Weekly Famitsu update:

Project DIVA F 2nd will have about 160 modules, including Hatsune Miku V3 outfit, and all PjD F modules (one of the reasons why this game is so big), and a new mini game in DIVA Room.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

A LEGO meister Moko creates "Hatsune Miku" with LEGO!
This time, he also disjoints LEGO Miku and we play the footage backwards.
It looks as if pieces of LEGO are absorbed into his hands! Hope you
enjoy it!

---Music---
Title: Colorful Pop Beat (http://karent.jp/artist/pp000622)
Artist: Waka/IMBK

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

"The Fall of the Silver Squadron" The first song in a series by JumboP﻿


The Fall of the Silver Squadron - Megurine Luka





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









#1 
☃雪ミク☃ | おにねこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40451611 






ミクツリー | BEEK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40471161 






Snow Song Show | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40458273 






～Merry X'mas～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40475127 






まとめた7 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40456235 






ドーナツホール | となり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40443987 






冬コミ新刊表紙 | 一葉モカ■３日目東ネ02a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40459376 






MERRY　CHRISTMAS! | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40472165 






プレゼント | Formalin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40476691 






【C85】サブマリンシアター　サンプル | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40460166 






亡国のネメシス | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40477183 






足あと4つ | えこいくしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40461128 






色気満満のクリスマス | okingjo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40458801 






雪ミク２０１４ | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40468340 






雪ミク | ごん丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40466093 






93！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40482404 






ボカロ絵まとめ | 麻岡 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40468594

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 26, 2013)

It's late, but I hope everyone had a wonderful safe kurisumasu/holiday!! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy birthday Black★RockShooter 

Here is Rock's very first illustration by huke. This is where everything started 




http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=279688

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

Here are the HD screenshots of the recent PjD F 2nd announcement.

This shows that thegame will have 40 songs in total, as well as 160 modules.

New Modules Revealed:
*KAITO V3, Goth (Miku), Fraudulent (Luka), Fluffy Coat (MEIKO)

-> http://miku.sega.jp/info/0743 (JP)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------

Also, importers, the first-print PS3/PSVita copy of F 2nd will include the "Todoke Hibike Code" which allows users to buy the digital copy for the other platform at a discounted price.

If you redeem it using your JP PSN account, that price will drop from 6,286 yen ($60) to 4,762 yen ($45).

PSVita copy is a better choice to buy for the code since you can actually redeem it using the PS3 for the PS3 copy.

And, the PSVita version will also include a "Deepening Diva Hatsune Miku" Weiss Schwarz card for AR mode to obtain a special DIVA Room item.

http://gematsu.com/2013/12/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-first-run-bonuses-revealed

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

New Daniwell 

Ohayo Sekai - Hatsune Miku






music & lyrics & movie: daniwell

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...









ミクツリー | BEEK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40471161 






Snow Song Show | あをこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40458273 






～Merry X'mas～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40475127 






「ああ、サンタならさっき…」 | CAFFEIN
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40491524 






✿たおやかな恋✿ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40493987 






亡国のネメシス | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40477183 






色気満満のクリスマス | okingjo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40458801 






ミクツリー | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40481829 






雪ミク2014 | 時雨キヲ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40503248 






*-*
93ぐみ。 | くぅ。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40486947 






＊゜*・.papillon.・*゜＊ | 星野キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40500045 






Merry X'mas! | 姫神かをり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40493104 






シニカルブルーは眠らない | No.734 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40506040 






2013 | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40494778 






♦ | なゆら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40495416 






レンくん | めらのれうか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40486491 






Snow man | きくち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40483801 






X'mas! | Ruca 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40495916 






雪ミク | 担々麺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40484998 






メリー☆クリスマス | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40501927 






詰め | のむろ＠ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40480604

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 26, 2013)

Watch out they are coming 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY To our Lovely Twins :3

Happy birthday to Kagamine Rin and Kagamine Len 







Rin Len LaRiRin - Kagamine Len , Kagamine Rin and Hatsune Miku







Have a wallpaper of them in here!

-> http://miku.sega.jp/info/0744


Goodnight.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

For overseas Miku fans,

[SNOW MIKU 2014 official package tour] is NOW ON SALE!
Accommodation, special goods, admission tickets for events are included!

Note: Travel expenses are not included. Apply your visa by yourself if necessary.

For more detail (English): 
http://www.toptour.com/en/area/snow-miku-2014/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

"Aggressive Cinderella" a cute Yuzuki Yukari song released for her birthday.

Aggressive Cinderella - Yuzuki Yukari







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Winter Cleaning - Hatsune Miku






DECO*27です。

■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

Keyboards by 佐伯ユウスケ
■ http://saekiyouthk.jp
■ https://twitter.com/SAEKIyouthK

Arranged with kous 
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/7345364
■ https://twitter.com/kous1128

Movie
森井ケンシロウ
■ https://twitter.com/morii
■ http://www.kenshiro.tv/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

It was in intense voting battle, but the results for the 8#Prince and LamazeP poll are in: 8#Prince won with 57 votes, while LamazeP came in second with 33 votes. The interview with 8#Prince will have to wait until after the new year, however, as he will be busy performing at several events. Thank you for your votes, and look forward to the interview.

Poll: http://facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=567135153360658
Image by Uyu: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=30142115


MikuFan

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

I just love how Deco*27 can take such a simple, common idea and turn it into a fun and moving song that's just perfect for the new year! Time for some Oosouji next week!

Winter Cleaning - Hatsune Miku






Thanks for the Super fast translation, Descent-sensei :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

[YouTube Miku channel] 
December 27th... Hooray! It's Kagamine Rin/Len's 6th birthday today!
Celebrating their birthday, Asami Shimoda, a voice actress who played roles of Rin and Len, talks about what she felt and saw at the recording, and also about future Rin and Len!

Watch now: 





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

"Fly to night, tonight" Camelia's awesome new track to be included on the album "Galactic Circle Jerk" at C85 

Fly to night, tonight - Hatsune Miku





-----------------------

"Ohayo Sekai" A cute daniwell song/PV. I had an urge to use some comic sans for old times sake so...

Ohayo Sekai - Hatsune Miku






Thanks for the translation , sensei (^_^)/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

New MJQ ft. Hatsune Miku V3 English Original 

The Story of Eve - Hatsune Miku V3 English






Compose, Mastering/Mix & PV:
[MJQ - MJQ-P]

Image, Lyric & Melody:
Eri - DreamingEri" - https://www.youtube.com/user/DreamingEri

MJQ's FB FanPage:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MJQ-VocaProd/207785822612840

Twitter:
https://twitter.com/MJQ3690

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 28, 2013)

ODDS&ENDS featuring Hatsune Miku (Koron MMD Model Preview)

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22523244

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 28, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...











Straight to #1 , cause Rella and Miku :3
Latidos | [email protected](火)A46-ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40516130 






Santa MIKU | cancer 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40519068 






ミクサンタさん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40525126 






- snow - | ミヤナギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40515559 






VO♪CE | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40522832 






◆ | うみぐも。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40525682 






ボーカロイドたちが野球をするようです。28枚目と29枚目 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40516525 






もう！ | 川名 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40521748 






Fly Out | 蝶夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40515702 






【20131225】 | Tianna/猫绒球 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40513966 






メリクリ | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40511887 






アイドルミクちゃん | 犬洞あん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40529433 






MIKU | かお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40512030 






my feeling emotions | [email protected]オ07b
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40513016 






残影サブリミナル | 藤野コウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40531327 






悪性ロリィタマキャヴェリズム | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40528477 






-ARIA ON THE PLANETES- | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40521083 






こわい・わるい・王女のおはなし | あみみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40521824 






無題 | 衿ざべす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40506626 






聖槍爆裂ボーイ | イアル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40520494 






ミクコスエネちゃん！！ | ぱてり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40528646

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

Song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

New original for Kagamine Len and Rin birthday 

Author: エメ (Aime)

Happy Birthday!! 2013 - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would like to apologize to you guys cause I won't post today's Pixiv Rankings cause lovely Rin and Len just made me reach 96 pics 
But the good thing is that I have 'em all and ready , will just post tomorrow in the morning 

Hey @lovehoshi 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

Oh my...I am way behind on that archive.

So sorry 

I think I will turn S.O.T.D. into song of the week. Much easier to manage.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh my...I am way behind on that archive.
> 
> So sorry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1
That would be better Pizza. 
 picking S.O.T.W Starts tomorrow (time zones .... ) ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

This was supposed to be the S.O.T.D. on Christmas, but I was enjoying it too much to remember XD

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> +1
> That would be better Pizza.
> picking S.O.T.W Starts tomorrow (time zones .... ) ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh...let's start it Jan. 1st.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> This was supposed to be the S.O.T.D. on Christmas, but I was enjoying it too much to remember XD
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I can see why XDD







Android Pizza said:


> Eh...let's start it Jan. 1st.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 28, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> I would like to apologize to you guys cause I won't post today's Pixiv Rankings cause lovely Rin and Len just made me reach 96 pics
> But the good thing is that I have 'em all and ready , will just post tomorrow in the morning
> 
> Hey @lovehoshi
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem. And I'll have a little surprise for you guys in a day or two... Hehe. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 28, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> No problem. And I'll have a little surprise for you guys in a day or two... Hehe.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 28, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> No problem. And I'll have a little surprise for you guys in a day or two... Hehe.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh boy, I love surprises 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 29, 2013)

@Android Pizza song updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 29, 2013)

Today, December 29th, is Appearance Miku's 1st anniversary since her public release. Easily one of the most popular models created, and undeniably one of the cutest as well, Mamama's creation is well worth celebrating. Happy Birthday, ApiMiku!

Image by 博文。: http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3669819

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

Umm... About the 96 illustration , I can't post them with sources as I didn't gather them well 

Instead I'll post 'em without sources and if anyone wants Original resolution of one or some of the illustrations just let me know , and I'll post the Original source 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 29, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...


Today's Rankings...








#1
12.27 | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40543965 






#2
【C85】monochrome+【新刊】 | 秋赤音 http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40543315 






リンとレンへ！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535273 






append | ひな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40566886 






鏡音バースデー | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40543971 






12.27!! | げっし@一日目東6ス-09a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535269 






HAPPY BIRTHDAY! | ４ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40574885 






スペクタルチューン | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40537899 






12/27 | 白月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535175 






おめでと | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40540689 






12/27 | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535160 






心揺さぶるの！ | 朔之介 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535275 






藍 | 清原紘 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40576321 






＼12★27／ | あさり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535243 






KAGAMINE＊BIRTHDAY＊2013！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40556955 






12.27 | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40556868 






12/27 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40537064 






おめでとう！ | 道子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535178 






低空飛行 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40551254 






ＨＰＢ | 249 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40536250 






傘 | 川名 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40568702 






【RLM6】裏切りトレイラー | 腹筋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535326 






☆★ | シアン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40567127 






君と歌おう | hazime 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535260 






【CMPV】かなしみのなみにおぼれる／ロストワンの号哭 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40550599 






Happy Birthday！ | なゆら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40535192 






蛍の初音ミク | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40557852 






【RLM】ああああああああああああ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40550292 






冬の歌姫2014 | なよ子＠妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40558900 






ハッピーミクリン！【C85お知らせ】 | ネコト丸太 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40571701 






鏡音！ | 道子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40562387 






2013版権まとめ | うら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40560782 






お星さま☆ | ジェミニ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40552975 






リン | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40563366 






SAIメイキング+線画+α | なよ子＠妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40559322 






【RLM6　on　Pixiv】エレクトリック・マジック | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40574665 






2013年まとめ | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40559539 






おめでとみねでした | ユキモト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40558695 






6周年 | ちづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40555296 






1227！！！ | まどろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40557448 






おめでとう！！ | ココア 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40553432 






リン&レンハピバ！！ | 真尾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40556927 






☆リンレン★Happy Birthday☆ | 裕実＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40558465 






Happy Birthday | はきり*31日/西き14ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40557112 






singing for the 2014 | 忘川の泉眼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40557725 






鏡音誕 | 時富まいむ@HTF再熱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40556777 






リンレン生誕 | 琥珀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40577276 






←　↑　→　↓ | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40575751 






野球❤ | 浮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40568394

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 30, 2013)

SURPRISE!

A couple of months ago I promised you guys that I would have something Vocaloid related (Of my work) by the end of the year.
Well here it is...
My blog.
Everything is explained there so head on over. :laugh:

Here's the link: http://lovelovingstar.weebly.com


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 30, 2013)

lovehoshi said:


> SURPRISE!
> 
> A couple of months ago I promised you guys that I would have something Vocaloid related (Of my work) by the end of the year.
> Well here it is...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay 
Nice 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 30, 2013)

@Android Pizza song of the day updated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------






This beautiful image of Sakura Miku was drawn by ペイント娘 as a guest illustration for "LIGHT ROOM", an art book published by TID for Comiket 85. Between those two and Rella, I think it's safe to say that Chinese illustrators draw some of the most beautiful Miku illustrations in existence.

Higher resolution: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40603647

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

Here is a kawaii MMD Cup11 

Song is : The Hard-edged girlfriend / Demon Girlfriend - Kagamine Rin






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 30, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...











#3
append | ひな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40566886 






#6
MIKU-MIXUTURE | おぐち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40565841 






HAPPY BIRTHDAY! | ４ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40574885 






kaleidoscope | loundraw 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40594476 






藍 | 清原紘 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40576321 






IA | R_りんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40585953 






傘 | 川名 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40568702 






MIKU-MIXTURE | あさぎり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40583438 






parallelines | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40581463 






←　↑　→　↓ | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40575751 






【C85新刊①】Couture－クチュール－ | 夢双ゆち@31日・西あ68b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40582040 






サンタコスっぽいLily | daidou 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40592816 






【RLM6　on　Pixiv】エレクトリック・マジック | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40574665 






☆★ | シアン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40567127 






セーラーIAちゃん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40598272 






リンレン生誕 | 琥珀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40577276 






【RLM6　on　Pixiv】Q | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40590312 






赤の恋 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40570305 






❅゜*冬の妖精*゜❅ | れみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40592185 






鏡音！ | 道子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40562387 






■ | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40600123 






ボカロlog | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40593751 






C85二日目東コ-14aでお待ちしてます | hibimegane 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40592802 






かが誕2013！！！！！！ | アスキン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40581414 






【腐・カイレン】サンタクロースが消えた日【漫画／遅刻】 | [email protected]冬コミ３日西き25a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40582101 






テト | 234 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40579427 






絵師進化録と落書き詰 | 座敷ウサギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40583713 






C85ミクさん | 鈴井ナルミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40569497 






Just ignore Shimakaze :sly:
【C85】ＴｏｔｏＰａｃｈｉ　お品書き | 夢双ゆち@31日・西あ68b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40583321 






HAPPY　BIRTHDAY　KAGAMINE　RIN/LEN | 黒初。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40582253 






KAITO | クライン@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40580866 






お誕生日おめでとう！ | 矛盾頭 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40587163 






リン&レンお誕生日 | チアキ「俺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40589213 






リンレンおめでとうございましたです | きいころぼっち@充電中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40583474 






あのっ　あのっ | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40585638

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

You shall not die 




Up up up (^_^)丿



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 AM ----------

So C85 is on.
And PinocchioP and 40mP are there 
I wanna go there too 

From PinocchioP's Twitter.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

"Future Delivery" by marasy ft. Miku. This is the theme song for the upcoming Miku-themed SF manga "Future Delivery Small Asimov and the Green Thing Left Behind" (Info here: http://www.kadokawa.co.jp/sp/201312-02/)

Future Delivery - Hatsune Miku





Thanks for the translation , Descent-sensei. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

@Android Pizza yesterday's song : Sweet Devil - Hatsune Miku

Song updated. Tomorrow is a big day, time to clean up 

Good morning everyone 
10 hours left 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

Thanks to NeutrinoP, we have Gumi's cover of an ABBA song that I fondly remember from my teenage years. Gumi sings it so well.

(The fireworks were filmed by NeutrinoP on New Year's Eve last year)

"Happy New Year" featuring Gumi 
Original lead vocal: Agnetha Fältskog (ABBA)
Original Music & Lyrics: Benny Andersson & Björn Ulvaeus (ABBA, from the album "Super Trouper")

Happy New Year - Gumi (V.Cover)





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

.
"my feeling emotions" emon(Tes.)'s newest song that will be part of the compilation album "Existence"

my feeling emotions - Hatsune Miku






A cool new song by emon(Tes.) who always creates catchy and somewhat alluring Vocaloid tunes. This song will be part of the compilation album "Existence" (more info: http://klaft.jp/existence/), Crossfade: http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22453732


Thanks Descent-sensei (^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

Lurkers :sly:

The guys who voted "Other" in the Poll please tell us who's your favorite 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

35 mins :3

And 

6h 35 mins for me :3

Left.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------







As promised earlier, Koron has released his newest Miku model for MikuMikuDance just before the new year!

MikuMikuDance Newcomer: Koron Miku 2.0
http://www.mikufan.com/mmd-newcomer-koron-miku-2-0/#sthash.PcDVyZ8f.LPRMaM1o.dpbs

Link : http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3673627

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

Happy New Year Japan.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 31, 2013)

This new year is going to be awesome! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

MUCH more illustrations ...


2h left for me 








#5
IA | R_りんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40585953 






#6
kaleidoscope | loundraw 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40594476 






サンタコスっぽいLily | daidou 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40592816 






ありがとう | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40603662 






■ | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40600123 






ビリヤード | 川名 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40611899 






[応援][C85]冬の季節に桜一輪 | ペイント娘@3日目東Ｘ-58a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40603647 






【RLM6　on　Pixiv】恋愛シュガードロップ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40603619 






【RLM6　on　Pixiv】Q | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40590312 






マスター | ういゆず＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40619530 






１２．２７誕生日おめでとう | 現実迷子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40607186 






いあまり | 僕丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40609688 






みくりん！ | うらら＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40605652 






お誕生日おめでとうございました！ | アギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40615603 






すやぁ | ぽにた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40612766 






【ネコ耳】レン君と添い寝【パーカー】 | ワカコヒメモエ（若琥姫萌） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40602294 






1000001colors | nuwanko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40610314 






みっくりん | 椎茸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40614066 






みくさん | Ki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40619082 






2013年まとめ | 蝶夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40604795 






画面越しで | すみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40612949 






＊*HappyBirthday*＊ | 二度漬け禁止＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40598303 






準備中 | アール 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40613522 






2014年、謹賀新年[結月ゆかり] | なまもななせ3日目東コ-53a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40614139 






ミクさん | にわし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40602991 






2014！！！！ | zastz 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40603474

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year 

Happy New Year to my #1 Princess in the whole universe , may you be well and have a successful year ahead. And I wish you reach everyone's heart. I love you <3

Happy New Year to our lovely Kagamines.

Happy New Year to Megurine Luka.

Happy New Year to Gumi.

Happy New Year to our sweet IA - Aria On The Planets -

Happy New Year to All the Vocaloids.

Happy New Year to all the Producers , animators, MMDers, Artists and every fan out there 

Happy New Year to the whole planet 

Happy New Year XDA 





Happy New Year to you too, Lurker :sly:



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

"New Years" by ATOLS (feat. Hatsune Miku)
Official YouTube: 





Nicovideo: 
http://nico.ms/sm22576701

Since I'll be with the family this New Years, I just wanna say: HAPPY NEW YEAR!! See you all in 2014!

Also, don't forget to subscribe to ATOLS official YouTube channel if you haven't yet:
http://www.youtube.com/user/gridm7


Thanks to admin Advent from Cool Story bro, but it needs more Miku FB page 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome avatar :thumbup:

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2014)

@Android Pizza am ready for the new update 
Waiting for you...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza am ready for the new update
> Waiting for you...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'll edit the OP and archive in a bit

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2014)

GAME TIP: While it seems that the English release of Music Girl Hatsune Miku has a few issues that need fixing, there's an interesting trick you can do to make Miku's interaction with the music more enjoyable.

Did you know that the game doesn't have automatic beat detection, and requires a "beats per minute" tag on your music for Miku to move perfectly to the beat? For MP3s without this tag, which is most of them, she'll dance at a preset speed. You can make her dance perfectly by adding this tag to your songs yourself. Here's how:

If you're a Win7/8 user, you can edit MP3 tag data in file properties and skip this step: First, download and install Mp3Tag (Link: http://www.mp3tag.de/en/). It's a handy tag editor that can edit MP3s, and many more music formats. After installing, launch it and go to tools->options, then go to the tag panel. Add the field "BPM" to the list, and name it "BPM".

Now just use Mp3Tag to browse to the folder with the MP3s to edit, add the BPM to the song(s) if you know it, then save it. If you are unsure of the BPM for the song, you can use online tools to figure it out manually (this one is my favorite: http://www.all8.com/tools/bpm.htm).

Now Miku will dance perfectly to the beat of your songs! Don't have the game yet? It's available for download on iOS and Android:

Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.marza.MusicGirl_Miku_en
iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/app/music-girl-hatsune-miku-e/id652722751


From MikuFan

.........

Anyone can please try this and tell how it goes 

I dont have my pc ATM.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

A pair of Vocaloid fans are working on a Vocaloid research project. Please take their survey if you have time!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1IaaoyV_WtJzJSQL4l2gg-m3TxbtbPdpfpkxk0peH-0I/viewform

Anyone can take the survey, even you can lurker :sly:

Thanks for the headsup, Descent-sensei (^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

There's no need to get Windows involved, there are plenty of apps for Android that can edit MP3 tag data.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> There's no need to get Windows involved, there are plenty of apps for Android that can edit MP3 tag data.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Like ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Like ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Here's the one I use.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...edium=organic&utm_term=play+store+audiotagger

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Here's the one I use.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...edium=organic&utm_term=play+store+audiotagger
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Doesn't seem to do the job needed :/

Edit. OK I haz a laptop now will try it and give feedback 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2014)

OK I tried it on both Nexus 7 2013 4.4.2 KitKat and my Note 3 running 4.3 JB

As it seems the app still crashes on vanilla android upon selecting songs :/

On the other hand , 4.3 on my other device seems to be working fine 

The song I used is Nekomimi Switch, and DAMN that was soo ADORABLE *\\o\\*

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, everyone!! 
So many exciting things will be happen in this year...! Can't wait to announce that XD Happy happy new year!


From Hatsune Miku's Official FB page.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











ありがとう | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40603662 






[応援][C85]冬の季節に桜一輪 | ペイント娘@3日目東Ｘ-58a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40603647 






しゅわしゅわ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40647483 






マスター | ういゆず＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40619530 






＊*snow miku*＊ | あさり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40625095 






ずっと一緒！ | トイレ籠 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632213 






: | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40627291 






【RLM6 on pixiv】カレーライスと福神漬け | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632519 






「彼方へと向かうあなたへ」 | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40639112 






2014年、謹賀新年[結月ゆかり] | なまもななせ3日目東コ-53a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40614139 






初音ミク | Gyaza伽莎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632167 






初音ミク | Gyaza伽莎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632260 






ゆかりちゃん！！！！ | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40638367 






初音ミク | Gyaza伽莎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632322 






年賀状 | ぴなつこた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40634022 






(　˙灬˙　) | てほあ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40644372 






2013 | のか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40628719 






*雪ミク2014* | ゆにぃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40631244 






初音ミク | Gyaza伽莎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632107 






鏡音描き納め2013 | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40644033 






VOCALOID GIRLS | つむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40633619 






2013！～らくがきまとめました～ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40648060 






【RLM6 on pixiv】6th Birthday!! | hiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40640340 






V3　MEIKO | 帝国序曲 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632018 






ミクちゃん | まあむ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632610 






無題 | うねり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40632650 






きらきら | 壱太助丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40629380 






絵師進化録ver2013 | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40633104

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Am so sad 
Where is everybody 













Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

MJQ Ft. Hatsune Miku English V3 - Feel the bass [Miku Bass]





another original music i made but this time is different.
its all about bass/ Miku Bass.
turn on/plug-in your boom/sub-woofer speakers or headphone and feel the miku bass.
your speakers/headphone should support Low Frequency to hear the bass.

hope you hear the bass and enjoy it =)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 2, 2014)

I was looking for a good Rin pic and I found one on pixiv!

Once again Happy New Year and here is the pic! My new wallpaper!

*Artist:* しおみづ

*Title:* あ！はっぴーにゅーいやー！ (Literally translates to Aaah! Happy New Year!)

*Link:* http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40686083


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I was looking for a good Rin pic and I found one on pixiv!
> 
> Once again Happy New Year and here is the pic! My new wallpaper!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dat artist >->
Nice 

Happy new year to you too , hoshi.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

Hey Pizza , how is the OP update going ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 2, 2014)

I updated the archive, but there's a few songs missing. Do you remember what songs you had from Dec. 29th to now?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I updated the archive, but there's a few songs missing. Do you remember what songs you had from Dec. 29th to now?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sweet devil is 30th 
Winter Cleaning is 31st 
I lost 29th 

Edit. -ERROR - Hatsune Miku Append Solid (V.Cover) 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Get your keeno contest results right here! Congratulations to all the winners and thanks for all the wonderful entries. It was very fun to do and I hope we can do it in the future once more!


http://descentsubs.wordpress.com/20...-congratulations-and-lets-look-to-the-future/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jan 2, 2014)

Tezla and Ichi on the ban list hahahahahah


----------



## hanisod (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm on the members list?
Why, thank you ^_^

Haven't been here a while 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

"It gives me strength to have somebody to fight for; I can never fight for myself, but, for others, I can kill."

-Emilie Autumn


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 2, 2014)

hanisod said:


> I'm on the members list?
> Why, thank you ^_^
> 
> Haven't been here a while
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello there , hani 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 3, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...












しゅわしゅわ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40647483 






あけおめ2014 | 星井★ヒサ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40682281 






「彼方へと向かうあなたへ」 | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40639112 






あ！はっぴーにゅーいやー！ | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40686083 






2 0 1 4 | 【hews】| ・ω・) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40660363 






本年もよろしくお願いします | トイレ籠 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40653476 






【RLM6 on pixiv】ギガンティックO.T.N【自主的】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40684852 






ミクさん | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40670382 






ひらり、ふわりと | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40677336 






あけまして～！ | えいきち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40655936 






空から降る一億のもち | cccpo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40667143 






あけましておめでとうございます！ | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40657129 






ハッピニュイヤ | うらら＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40668621 






【VOCALOID】seeu | kempin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40666194 






Happy New Year !! | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40658240 






鬼遊戯-オニアソビ- | ももぱん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40668815 






Love Songs | Diesel.2B 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40661328 






描き初め。 | 木偶の坊主@コメ下さっ…い
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40664250 






カムイズ | OHSE 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40676236 






あけましておめでとうございます | あさのめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40655325 






あけおめ！ | 灰音　瑚々 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40652229

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 3, 2014)

New Meiko V3 Straight  demo by No.D






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I updated the archive, but there's a few songs missing. Do you remember what songs you had from Dec. 29th to now?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



↓ ._.







FireWall123 said:


> Sweet devil is 30th
> Winter Cleaning is 31st
> I lost 29th
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 4, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











#3
あけおめ2014 | 星井★ヒサ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40682281 






謹賀新年2014 | ideolo＠寝たい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40694717 






あ！はっぴーにゅーいやー！ | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40686083 






* | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40697512 






▼　２０１４　▼ | AREN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40695321 






桜 | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40690186 






午年だけに馬乗り | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40697365 






あけおめミク | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40713053 






あけましておめでとうございます！ | 穂嶋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40705451 






【RLM6 on pixiv】ギガンティックO.T.N【自主的】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40684852 






空から降る一億のもち | cccpo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40667143 






ぱっつん | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40708975 






インテお品書き | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40702696 






花薄着リンミクちゃん | wadaka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40708183 






これからもよろしくネ！ | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40692471 






2014年賀状用 | きのこすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40685353 






风 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40670551 






ろれつ | はまお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40696004 






明けましておめでとうございます | なると巻き 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40695906 






GUMI☆ | Prophet初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40696333 






明けました！ | もこもこかりんとう。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40700486 






らくがきまとめ | 甘栗鼠(あまりす) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40692325

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone.  :victory:


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 4, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> Happy New Year everyone.  :victory:

Click to collapse



Happy new year to you too 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------






Hello everyone, and happy new year! Sorry for the lack of posts over the holiday season, but it's mainly because almost nothing has been happening news-wise. Since it's still vacation time in Japan for most people, there isn't much going on to share. I expect things will pick up again after this weekend. This image accurately depicts how I feel about the lack of productiveness.

Illustration by Kakaon from Pixiv: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=6973580


Mikufan

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 4, 2014)

ばけらぶっ - emon ft. Kagamine Rin






Original niconico upload :
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22599577

Instrumental version.
⇒ http://piapro.jp/t/7LXH
Chorus version.
⇒ http://piapro.jp/t/9Kr5

Songwriting / emon (mylist/19849912)
(@ Nekoamee, mylist/21967646) illustrations / Nekoame
Videos / Kosuke Fujiwara (@ kkkfff2, mylist/24368650)

Community ⇒ co390653
Twitter ⇒ @ emon316 of emon
Twitter ⇒ @ tudiken of Tsujiken

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 4, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











* | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40697512 






▼　２０１４　▼ | AREN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40695321 






あけおめミク | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40713053 






謹賀新年 | [email protected]日目東Ｐ28b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40725660 






雪ミク | moco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40724577 






あけましておめでとうございます！ | 穂嶋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40705451 






さくら | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40715608 






＼２０１４／ | あぎりんぱ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40729030 






【RLM6 on pixiv】戦場のスコーピオン【自主的】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40710276 






☆ミ | めらのれうか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40715027 
















Dat Kaito >.> ...
いまさらかがみねもち | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40730458 







!! | ムノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40722485 






☆ | らら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40731494 






貧・小・大 | （　´　ｌ　｀） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40729322 






お供えミク | 半透明なまこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40729658 






あけおめことよろ2014 | riria009＠しのゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40720121 






みねみね | 春兎＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40716072 






Eat me. | なごまる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40714538 






あけおめ2014 | 二渡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40731261 






blank | スギダラ節 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40706937 






金の霜雪 | 星略 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40712000 






ボトルミク | 菓子巻 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40731282 






Don't you dare , Mr.Ice cream 
お揃い | かえでさご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40714205

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

.

Hi Everyone,

I wish to reluctantly relay the news that work on MikuStar's DECO*27 article (and all other new content) has been suspended following a decision by my web host to discontinue infrastructure support for the site. This has to do with the company's website builder software that is being phased out. They are expecting all their customers to build new sites from scratch using a different software that, as it turns out, is completely useless for a site like MikuStar.

There are massive changes going on in the background, which I hope to share with you as soon as it's possible to do so. Needless to say, one of those changes involves moving to a new host and a less proprietary software.

Unfortunately, this is a huge undertaking to reclaim and rebuild a site that has 110 sections and 600+ pages of content. After getting the news only a week ago, I had hoped to be able to work on some new content while working on the transition in the background, but this is turning out to be too much to do.

So there will be no new content on MikuStar or VocaJump for at least the next several months. In addition, there are going to be major changes made to the format of VocaJump starting soon. It is to be the first step in a very big move.

Sorry for this. It will be a long road back, likely many months, but I am taking steps to ensure that MikuStar is never again held hostage by a corporate entity. 

I'm hoping to follow up with more encouraging news sometime in the next few weeks...

- Scott


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 4, 2014)

Last post before I go to bed :3

Nekomimi Switch - Hatsune Miku





Nekomimi Archive - Hatsune Miku





Ah, its a Wonderful Cat's Life - Vocaloid: Kagamine Len , Vocal: 96Neko





Ah, its a Wonderful Cat's Life - Kagamine Len and Gumi (Original)





Schrödinger's Kitten - Hatsune Miku





Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya! - Momone Momo (Cover) (Original Nyan Cat)






Good night.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks like the creator of "Fridge Miku" has decided to make kits of his robotic papercraft figure public. Starter kits could be obtained from his booth at Comiket 85, and may also be further available in the future. What exactly is "Fridge Miku"? Check out the video from the link!

Article: http://toybox.cubejam.jp/media/?page_id=1014

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------

"Heartful Message" PV for a meaningful song by 19's Sound Factory from their latest album.

Heartful Message - Hatsune Miku






ありがとう Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 5, 2014)

"To i hola" Translation of this traditional polish tune provided by two polish Vocafans!

To i hola - Hatsune Miku





Thanks for the translation Dominik, Kasia and Descent-sensei ^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Draw Your Night" 8#Prince and DJ'TEKINA bring you the vocals, WakamuraP brings the MMD


Draw Your Night - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 5, 2014)

For all fans and users of LAT Miku, good news: LAT, the creator of the model, has released a version 2.31 update. Changes include some adjustments to the sailor outfit, modifications to a couple upper body bones, and some additional model fine tuning. The usage terms and conditions were also updated.

Official announcement and download: http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3688289

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 5, 2014)

MJQ






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 6, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











#5
謹賀新年 | [email protected]日目東Ｐ28b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40725660 






雪ミク | moco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40724577 






ACT1とAppendさん | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40752316 






はっ→ぴー↑にゅー↓いやー↑！！2014 | 夢双ゆち@31日・西あ68b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40742871 






✿梅✿ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40745245 






☆ | らら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40731494 






マボロシ | はなか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40739707 






年賀状 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40732926 






おやすみパステル | なよ子＠妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40730633 






深海少女* | Ａｔａｍｉ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40751355 






Aerialwalker | Gkun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40743487 






2014 | コナタエル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40733466 






明けましておめでとうございました。 | アギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40746549 






しんねん | のちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40739842 






あけましておめでとうございます | うるは(潤波)＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40746299 






跪きなさい | りびこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40749018

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Stay up \(^_^)/ 
Good, now don't move I'll be right back 







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 6, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











#8
ACT1とAppendさん | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40752316 






はっ→ぴー↑にゅー↓いやー↑！！2014 | 夢双ゆち@31日・西あ68b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40742871 






マボロシ | はなか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40739707 






PinocchioP :thumbup:
アイマイナとどうしてちゃんとミク | ピノキオピー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40763023 






どれにしようかな | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40764224 






まとめ | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40775108 






過食性：アイドル症候群 | 藤野コウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40786428 






雪恋 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40762467 






MEIKO V3 | daigoman 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40763096 






明けましておめでとうございます。 | 只野まぐ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40764944 






うさぎ | kgm 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40763508 






ゆき☃みく2014 | 夕凪こも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40772792 






おけおめ | ハイスピード藤森 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40781450 






いろいろめいこ | ladfa(ラドファ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40772397 






ワールドイズマイン | Kyuri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40776707 






お祝い落書き | あでりー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40775395 






オハヨ - ハヨ - | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40759430

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yay I have pics of Project Diva F2nd cover art \(^o^)/

By non other than KEI <3 

Left is for PS3
Right is for PSvita











Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 7, 2014)

NebulasResolution's channel has been deleted, bad news.

She has a new one, good news 

Link : http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqypg2Z48I6a8APRxTOPgPg

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> Young anime-*like* girls stripping off their panties... You guys are into some strange stuff. ?

Click to collapse



Oh my , look who's here 

Calling that strange 

Edit. Can you please remove the "strange stuff" you posted :sly:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I thought you guys liked this stuff.  Is it not vocaloids?

Click to collapse



I know I do. But we also don't want our thread to be closed. This is XDA you know and we can't post EVERYTHING 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 7, 2014)

Ichigo said:


> I live by my own rules, nobody else's, not even my own.

Click to collapse



OK 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 7, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











アイマイナとどうしてちゃんとミク | ピノキオピー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40763023 






どれにしようかな | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40764224 






鏡誕 | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40790398 






うさぎ | kgm 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40763508 






cat food | LighTofHeaveN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40801962 






桜ミク | Reika 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40794878 






ミク | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40800288 






過食性：アイドル症候群 | 藤野コウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40786428 






LOL | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40795605 






【RLM6 on pixiv】ダウト【自主的】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40804978 






あけおめヒヒン | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40808105 






Why are you insi...:sly: 
Yesterday | saber_01 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40787719 






No. It ３９！
Thank You! | hitsu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40796104 






今年もよろしくお願いします！！ | うーたん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40786133 






あけました | 春 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40787378 






無題 | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40797119 






Nya~~ *-* 
I wanna take her home *-*
にゃん | 潮音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40804077 






にゃんかろいどー | hie 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40803847 






＃ | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40788694 






あけましておめでとうございます | 帆藻 もずこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40783258 






落書き | さちこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40800906 






雪明 | らびっと＆きゃっと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40795275 






蝶＊華 | minaho 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40782954 






雪ミク2014 | ノガロ[email protected]受験生※元ASK. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40798696 






まとめ２ | うみぐも。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40799454 






初音ミク | ちずら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40795019 






にゃんかろいど | きっちん_3 」∠)_将軍
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40806281

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Project Diva.fr has reveals 5 more songs to be included in F 2nd:

New:
*2D Dream Fever/PolyhonicBranch
*erase or zero/Crystal-P

Classics:
*Musunde Hiraite Rasetsu To Mukuro/Hachi 
*Kokoro/Travolta
*Double Lariat/Agoaniki

Also, SEGA has comfirmed that there will be 3 types of songs that are gonna be in F 2nd which is: New, Classical and Re: Create. New songs are basically, new songs. Classical songs are all old songs from the PSP that are imported into F 2nd with graphics improvement. And lastly, Re: Creat songs which are old songs too with different PV. So far, 3 songs are included in the Re:Create category, Cantarella, Miku Miku Ni Shi te Ageru and Kokoro which has been announced today.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello guys, I hope you are enjoying your 2014 hehe.
Anyways I put up a new post on my blog and it contains my demo of my song with Miku actually singing!
SO embarrassing/nerve wrecking, yet exciting!
Anyways, if anyone has time please visit and comment!
Thank you.

Heres the link to my blog once more, and the post is under the VOCALOID PAGE tab. :laugh:

http://lovelovingstar.weebly.com


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 8, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hello guys, I hope you are enjoying your 2014 hehe.
> Anyways I put up a new post on my blog and it contains my demo of my song with Miku actually singing!
> SO embarrassing/nerve wrecking, yet exciting!
> Anyways, if anyone has time please visit and comment!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey hoshi 
Will do when I get my hands on my laptop. You know android problems :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 8, 2014)

"Lolicon is no good!" Takebo3's sequel to a hilarious and oddly controversial song...

Lolicon is no good! - Megurine Luka





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Now that's an extremely nifty accessory. I like how the previous two Snow Miku nendoroids included a display stand, but this one takes the cake for design. Sorry I'm late, was stuck at work.

More images here: http://mikatan.goodsmile.info/en/2014/01/08/snow-miku-2014-the-spell-book-stand-revealed/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 8, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> OK
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Can't tell if it was removed as I have him ignored, but the report button serves nicely

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 8, 2014)

Do you have everything I forgot to put in the archive? Everything's ready for S.O.T.W....late, but better late than never

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Do you have everything I forgot to put in the archive? Everything's ready for S.O.T.W....late, but better late than never
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah 

30th : Sweet Devil - Hatsune Miku
31st : Winter Cleaning -Hatsune Miku

Edit. Do we continue where we left off , or a new start ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 9, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











#4
鏡誕 | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40790398 






cat food | LighTofHeaveN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40801962 






桜ミク | Reika 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40794878 






作業過程 | 42 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40814994 






あけおめヒヒン | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40808105 






【RLM6 on pixiv】ダウト【自主的】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40804978 






☆＊☆ | えみりお＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40809085 






ただいま電話に出られませんので… | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40810880 






世界 | ミオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40809248 






千色と艶の境界 | hie 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40823890 






歌姫 | ノガロ[email protected]受験生※元ASK. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40816601 






救世主はキミの、ありがとう | もちゃこ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40820005 






あけおめ | NAOKI SAITO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40814953 






あまいあ | うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40822548 






｡･ﾟ･ゆきみく･ﾟ･｡ | 雪花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40813749 






こっち向いてBaby | ちーず 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40809883 






あへ | izumil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40815334

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 9, 2014)

SEGA announced a few new features for Project Diva F 2nd's AR and photo edit modes. There's a few new poses for AR mode, as well as the ability to pose two characters at once. There's also some new photo color and effect editing options. 5 more songs were also announced, with the two new ones being "2D Dream Fever" by PolyphonicBranch, and "erase or zero" by CrystalP. The 3 others are updated remakes of "Musunde Hiraite Rasetsu to Mukuro", "Double Lariat", and "Kokoro".

More images here: http://miku.sega.jp/info/0747

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 9, 2014)

"memory" producer Yukison's newest song from late 2013! Sad but very beautiful!

Memory - Gumi





.........

"One Step Ahead" You're injection of 100% pure KEI for your motivation gland is ready at your convenience.

One Step Ahead - IA





..........

"47/ヨンジュウナナ" mikitoP's new sequel to his famous "Sarishinohara" ft. Miku








Thank you for your hard work and the love , Descent-sensei.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

.






"Composition using VOCALOID" has recently been brought in Fujimura Girls'
Junior High School as part of curriculum. This time, 39ch visited the
school to cover the class!
All students worked enthusiastically at the lecture by Ashin Kuroda, a
special lecturer and a Vocaloid producer, and the class became very
successful!

---Music---
Title: Pencil Days
Artist: Ashin Kuroda

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











#7
深海少女 | RAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40835756 






ろぐ。 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40829237 






無題 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40844088 






世界 | ミオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40809248 






ぶわみく | うらら＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40838984 






いちにち ~a day of the two~ | RAYxRAY 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40838271 






新年～２０１４～ | かる３８～冬眠希望～ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40835445 






透　明　エ　レ　ジ　ー | なっさん＠依頼募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40838810 






You know who is the artist 
週刊少年 | ぽわぽわP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40835946 






優しい歌と悲しい歌 | 夏村アマタ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40828311 






クリスマス | ミモ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40834918 






ロリみく | 黒猫師 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40837282

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

New Demo for Meiko's V3 , this time is by たけ (Bamboo) and using her Whisper and Dark Appends 

デモサンプル クリスティーネの写真 by たけ - Meiko V3 Whisper and Dark





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

So... nano Pinocchio started uploading Originals on his YouTube channel 
I'll post them here once he's done.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

MOMI Cup 2014  started 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 10, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...












#1 ?
深海少女 | RAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40835756 






無題 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40844088 






透　明　エ　レ　ジ　ー | なっさん＠依頼募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40838810 






ミク50 | 47AgDragon（しるどら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40851352 






2014年賀状 | めらのれうか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40846149 






無題 | にる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40856021 






らくがきまとめ | 真尾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40850821 






らくがきまとめ2 | 真尾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40850928 






【腐】離せない【カイレン】 | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40845273 






雪ミク2014 | 夕華ののこ＠二日目東ク25ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40851647 






千本桜カイメイ | とにょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40849370 






Brainbow | まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40860498 






Yuzuki Yukari | まるもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40857976 






巡音 | 金銀師匠 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40844232 






47 | 琥珀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40861025

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 11, 2014)

So, it looks like Pinocchio P finished uploading 

Let's enjoy some Pinocchio P love x3

アッカンベーダ ( Akkanbe da ) - MAYU





m/es - Hatsune Miku





週刊少年バイバイ ( Weekly Shonen bye-bye ) - Hatsune Miku





ありふれたせかいせいふく ( Common World Domination ) - Hatsune Miku





不思議のコハナサイチ ( Kohanasaichi of wonder ) - Hatsune Miku





かえるたちのうた ( Song of the Frogs ) - Kagamine Rin





ラブソングを殺さないで ( Rabusonguwokorosanaide ) - Hatsune Miku





レアノ ( Reano ) - Kagamine Rin





化物宇宙 ( Product space ) - Hatsune Miku





おもひでしゃばだば ( Shabadaba in Omoi ) - Hatsune Miku





マッシュルームマザー ( Mushroom Mother ) - Hatsune Miku





Floating Shelter - Hatsune Miku





ユメネコ ( Yumeneko ) - Hatsune Miku and Gumi





腐れ外道とチョコレゐト  ( Kusaregedou to Chocolate ) - Hatsune Miku





からっぽのまにまに ( Manimani empty ) - Hatsune Miku





アイマイナ ( Ambiguous ) - Hatsune Miku





どうしてちゃんのテーマ  ( Do****e-chan no Tema ) - Hatsune Miku





恋するミュータント ( Mutant in Love ) - Hatsune Miku





人間なんか大嫌い ( Hate something human ) - Hatsune Miku





OZ - Hatsune Miku





はっぴーべりーはっぴー  ( Happy Berry Happy ) - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 11, 2014)

This guy needs to write a few Vocaloid songs...

In MikuStar's article on Dixie Flatline, I talked at great length about how our traditional music industry glorifies the role of the performer while relegating the lyricist/composer to a footnote at best. If you're not sure what I'm referring to, have a look at that article.

Anyway, one of the most jaw-dropping examples of what I'm talking about recently came up in a video by Dave from Boyinaband.com , a philosopher/musician who is known for making very profound observations about our world of music. Here he talks about Max Martin, a composer who I actually mentioned in the Dixie Flatline article. 

I must admit, even I had no idea how someone could be so incredibly successful and yet so completely underappreciated at the same time. This remains one of the biggest flaws in our music industry.

When you watch this video, you can certainly understand why Vocaloid has such potential in our music world. Vocaloid steers the focus away from the performers of the music and shines a bright spotlight right where it needs to be: on the people who created the music in the first place.






MikuStar's article on Dixie Flatline: http://www.mikustar.com/Dixie_Flatline.html

- Scott

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------

"Distant Sky" An amazing song by NioP with ridiculously beautiful PV by CHRIS!! (Eng Subs in comments too)

Distant Sky - Hatsune Miku
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm15911424


Beautiful things must not be left  
Descent-sensei, thanks.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------

Oh and 

The Empty Stomach Song - Hatsune Miku





Cause we both are hungry ≧﹏≦

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 11, 2014)

"Love Letter" by BaikaP ft. Hatsune Miku. Amazing typesetting work by olivki.

Love Letter - Hatsune Miku





Thanks, sensei ^_^)/

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 12, 2014)

*tumbleweed rolls by*

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 12, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> *tumbleweed rolls by*
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



-.- ... o.o 
Pizza you. are. alive. !!

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> -.- ... o.o
> Pizza you. are. alive. !!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes I am 

Schoolwork kills.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 12, 2014)

Second repost, but can't resist





Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 12, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Second repost, but can't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stunning song and video. Always love that one.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks like PinocchioP is still uploading 
Will post once he's done for today 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 12, 2014)

Am sorry for not posting as usual 
Had some problems IRL and didn't have time  
Also I missed yesterday's pixiv daily ranking :/

.............

Will start again 




Source: http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3700923

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

"The Phantom Thief Chatnoir" A wonderful new song by yukkedolce, nazyorin, and hie. Fun and beautiful PV.

The Phantom Thief Chatnoir - Gumi





------------


"Plastic Voice" Another great song by tilt-six and a beautiful PV by yama-ko to accompany it!

Plastic Voice - Hatsune Miku






Thanks Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

UtataP latest :sly:
About the novel…with wogura

Happiness committee … that's what he want :sly:






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 13, 2014)

World's End Umbrella , perfected 





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------

One more 






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 13, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











下戸にカルアミルクを | はくり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40886090 






･ﾟ❆。ﾟ。❄ﾟ・ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40882190 






IA | ぎうにう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40885317 






ボカロSD | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40873112 






◎ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40883555 






みく | 透子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40892375 






初音ミクが僕の首を絞めようとしている。 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40882545 






◆･.｡*†*｡.･◆ | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40875352 






１　９　２　５ | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40895786 






♪♪♪ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40899929 






ぐみ | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40892121 






❤ | うすちー＠6号館Cぬ‐24ab 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40893988 






無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40890525 






えへへ// | 菜子＠ついったった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40899052 






Yes. Kageru Project is related 
ENE | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40892401 






ナースさん | このみ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40883674 






♪ | なのは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40896065 






想い出燃やした | しろんAa子@Twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40882458 






とじこめミクたん | かなりあ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40892159 
















♬ | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40902417 






無題 | niya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40883273

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 13, 2014)

Some more Pinocchio P 
These are from nano PinocchioP's official YouTube channel, be sure to subscribed 


素晴らしい世界 ( Amazing World ) - Hatsune Miku





好き好き好き好き好き好き好き好き好き ( Matter of Taste....) - Hatsune Miku





ボーカロイドのうた ( Song of Vocaloid ) - Hatsune Miku





今年の終わりと始まりをノラ猫は見ていた ( Nora cat was watching the beginning and end of the year* ) - Hatsune Miku 





ポンコツ天使 ( Junk Angel* ) - Hatsune Miku





サイケデリックスマイル ( Psychedelic Smile ) - Hatsune Miku





Fireworks - Hatsune Miku





Eight hundred - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 13, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 











#2
･ﾟ❆。ﾟ。❄ﾟ・ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40882190







#4
下戸にカルアミルクを | はくり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40886090







#5
IA | ぎうにう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40885317






みく | 透子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40892375






SM | tukino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40924637






POP★sTAR the VOCALOID Season2 | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40921248






◎ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40883555






♪♪♪ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40899929






無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40890525






リン＆レン | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40917856






色鉛筆ミクちゃん | 木偶ノ坊主@タグ・コメ下さ…い 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40918599






2014 | 黒色素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40927517






! | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40912251






うそつき。 | コハナ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40919167






ia | 八三@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40907709






四季折々 | 氷(・ω・`＊)雨@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40896011






クリプトン　フューチャースターズ | 帝国序曲 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40902771






おでかけレンくん。 | アギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40920076







㌰㌰㌰㌰㌰㌰㌰㌰ | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40904983






Clover Club >.<
? | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40912299






骸骨楽団とリリア | 黑川カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40922661






「？」 | 碧 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40915199

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

.

"I Wanna Do It" Another older but hilarious song by ぼいじゃあ. Try not to misunderstand!

I Wanna Do It - Hatsune Miku






XDD
thanks sensei x3

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Twinkle in the World - Hatsune Miku







Original nico upload : http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21904241

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------

MMD 

On stage 1/2





On stage 2/2





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 14, 2014)

[Important News about Piapro Studio!!!]

Exciting News!!! The new update of Piapro Studio is now supporting non-Crypton VOCALOID3 voice libraries too!
Just register via SONICWIRE for an Access Code and you can use other VOCALOID3 libraries in Piapro Studio!

Check the link for details: 
http://piaprostudio.com/?p=4067&lang=en

Another new feature covered in the update is that you can change the Singer Icon now!!
See for details: 
http://piaprostudio.com/?p=4069&lang=en

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

[Hatsune Miku V3 English]
Today's recommend song" "Winter's Lullaby" by Hour8lass ! Such a cute song & video!! Thank you!

Want more Miku English songs? 
here!: http://www.mikubook.com/v3e

Listen: http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=394112

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 14, 2014)

"Hello, I'm God" 黒田亜津's new song that might give you a light-hearted boost on a rainy day.

Hello, I'm God - Hatsune Miku






Its really cute x3
Thank you, sensei (^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 14, 2014)

Tiara and MitchieM were featured in this Vocaloid related article today 

I’m Every Woman: Hatsune Miku, Beyoncé and Digital Girl Power.

http://www.mtviggy.com/articles/im-every-woman-hatsune-miku-beyonce-and-digital-girl-power/


Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------







Internet Co.'s page for kokone is now live! She has a three octave range and her release on 2014/2/14 (February 14th of this year) at 10,800 JPY (8,640 JPY for download version)

Site: http://www.ssw.co.jp/products/vocal3/kokone/index.html

Image: kokone official art

We have a new family member x3 
Too many I lost count XD
Her name Kokone and she's a Japanese Vocaloid 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 15, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#1
ヨンジュウナナ | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40929388







#2
チャイナドレス初音ミク | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40928654







#5
SM | tukino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40924637






POP★sTAR the VOCALOID Season2 | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40921248






☆ミ | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40937124






閉じ込めてみた | はなか（夜） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40934264






2014 | 黒色素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40927517






～イチゴ·ブランコ～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40947476






うそつき。 | コハナ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40919167






まとめ | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40942226






イエローカード | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40937721






ミクさん | ヤッ＠仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40930744






❀❀❀ | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40930229






【はせみく企画】　初音ミク | 十把一絡げ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40930766






初音ミク | uzubilla 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40936604






'ﾟ♫｡.:*lesson:*:･'ﾟ♫｡ | くれは＠修行 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40929732






雪ミクちゃん2014 | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40940527






骸骨楽団とリリア | 黑川カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40945100






まじょっこすたいる | 望月よもぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40931585






お前のための歌はないよ | 柏尾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40924786






鏡音リン | うさだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40928839






strawberry miku | Cocomeiwako 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40933899






わっち、におうとりますぅ？ | しそのは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40946571

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 15, 2014)

We have some big news coming out of France, where VoxWave has just announced the name for the new female Franco-Japanese Vocaloid that they have under development.

And her name will be...ALYS

The name is sounded out as the French would pronounce the name "Alice", so it ends up sounding like "ah-LEE-ss". Further to releasing the name, Voxwave has decided to whet our appetite with an acapella demo from ALYS' voice provider (whose identity has not yet been shared but is known to be from France). I'm sure you will agree that she sounds beautiful!

VoxWave plans to aim for an adult voice by recording voice samples in the low to medium range. The development of a French-Japanese VB plays on the long-standing cultural links between France and Japan. VoxWave states:

"France and Japan are indeed two countries bound together by a long-standing friendship and intense cultural exchanges. If Japanese pop culture (through mangas and Japanese animation) are such a success in France, and reciprocally, if French culture is renowned in Japan, it lies indeed in mutual cultural affinities."

ALYS' voice provider demo:





Official announcement from VoxWave: 
http://vocaloid-voxwave.com/news-alys-voice/

A primer (with audio clip) on how to pronounce the name:
http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/Alice#Prononciation

ALYS Official web page: 
http://vocaloid-voxwave.com/en-alys/

VoxWave on YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnVc0nQfKwppjvjGFKLpEqA

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm so happy this forum has a Vocaloid thread~! (^-^) My favorite Vocaloids are Miku and IA. Their duet iNSaNiTY is one of my favorite songs. I also have an IA figure and the new(er) Miku 2.0 figma. I hope to discus plenty of Vocaloid related topics with you all.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> I'm so happy this forum has a Vocaloid thread~! (^-^) My favorite Vocaloids are Miku and IA. Their duet iNSaNiTY is one of my favorite songs. I also have an IA figure and the new(er) Miku 2.0 figma. I hope to discus plenty of Vocaloid related topics with you all.

Click to collapse



Welcome Hikikomori (^-^)/
I love their duet in iNSaNiTY too 

Please enjoy your stay here. And if you want to post and contribute, please don't hesitate. 



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------

. @Android Pizza can we please pick songs' of the weeks again from the beginning, and do this every new year  

I think this will make it even easier to manage 

Who agrees ?

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 15, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...











#1 :3
チャイナドレス初音ミク | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40928654 






#7
☆ミ | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40937124 






#9 
No. Don't cry. I'll get you out(´；ω；｀)
閉じ込めてみた | はなか（夜） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40934264 






～イチゴ·ブランコ～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40947476 






Sonata | alcd 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40953205 






ミクさん | ヤッ＠仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40930744 






～ボトルミクはスクリーンの中で～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40962487 






タイム真心 | 和音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40968484 






カードの巫女miku | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40953454 






@[email protected] | 火雞桑@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40947145 






あけました | いか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40950288 






2200 | PC9527 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40953394 






鏡音さん | 海野しお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40958649 






初音ミク | まるもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40965030 






しゅわしゅわ | ゐ介 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40963036 






貴方を祝福する | るのか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40947025 






ゆかりん閉じ込めてみた | 結月ぷち@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40956927 






無題 | 夏木 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40964780

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 15, 2014)

First, SEGA's Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA;
Then, Paraphray's Megpoid the music#;
Now, Marvelous AQL's IA/VT Colorful!

IA is now becoming a video game character in her new game, IA/VT Colorful, produced by Senran Kagura producer Kenichiro Takaki. The gameplay in there will have a use of both the face buttons, and an analog stick. The game features a total of 60 songs (6 of them are Jin's originals).

It will release July 31, 2014 for the PSVita in Japan. DLCs will be supported at launch.

List of confirmed songs are found in this link.

-> http://gematsu.com/2014/01/senran-kagura-producer-heading-ps-vita-ia-vocaloid-gameA

scan is in here:
-> http://otakomu.jp/archives/41608.html


From PjD-Wiki

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 15, 2014)

Popping in to say hello again!
Hello!


----------



## MameTozhio (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Am in teh mood *-*

Death shouldn't have taken thee - Rin and Len





First Love Academy • school of true love - Rin Len Gumi





Senbonzakura - Hatsune Miku





Ai Kotoba - Hatsune Miku





World is Mine - Hatsune Miku





Redial - Hatsune Miku





AgeAge Again - Hatsune Miku





1 , 2 Fanclub - Rin and Gumi





Jabberwocky Jabberwocka - Rin and Len Appends





Sigh - Rin





Matryoshka - Hatsune Miku and Gumi





A Tale of Six Trillion Years and a Night - IA





World Domination How-To - Rin and Len







Hmm =.= 
Anyway... Back to sleep ?

Edit. Never mind... Its morning. Good morning.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 16, 2014)

Another Hitoshizuku x Yama△ song.

M..my...feels...no... Must ... Resist.... OK I give up ?

Nemesis of the Ruined Kingdom - Kagamine Len and Rin






Official NND Upload: 
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22522964

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------

.
Here are the early IA/VT Colorful screenshots. The game's 40% developed, so any graphics might subject to change.

The gameplay literally has a ring around the Rosie in that.

-> http://www.famitsu.com/images/000/046/561/52d69c30ad0a9.html (JP)

From PjD-Wiki

...........

Project Mirai 2 much....

And I see the MikuMikuDance IA Model....

But really its great to see IA getting a game 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 16, 2014)

[News]
Text-to-speech application software "Megpoid Talk" download edition which based on the voice of Megumi Nakajima is launched today!

And box edition will be launched on 14th Feb.

http://www.ssw.co.jp/products/talk/megpoid/

Sample voice
- http://www5.ssw.co.jp/demo/m3u/mt_demo3.m3u

- http://www5.ssw.co.jp/demo/m3u/mt_demo.m3u

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 16, 2014)

How cool! Crypton staff playing Miku guitar at Crypton office entrance  Everyone is welcome to sit down on Miku sofa when you visit our office in Sapporo, Japan!

Miku guitar was a special prize of previous collaboration campaign with family mart.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------






Great news for Miku fans in Taiwan!
Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin & Len and KAITO collaborates with dancing game "Dancing online"! Play "Dancing online" with 八王子P (8#Prince)'s songs "GAME OVER" and "electric love"! 

More songs and costumes are coming soon! Be sure to check this out!

Play now!: 
http://www4.gametower.com.tw/Games/We5/index.aspx

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 16, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...










#9
Sonata | alcd 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40953205 






無礼講 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40955825 






ヨンジュウナナ | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40953891 






タイム真心 | 和音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40968484 






～ボトルミクはスクリーンの中で～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40962487 






みくっ！ | ****o 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40974224 






GUMI | るぽん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40975481 






✱♡✱❤✱♡✱ | まどろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40980418 






パンダ ミク | 办木乙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40977783 






年賀状のやつ | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40974519 






LAT式の食卓 | かえでさご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40971255






聞こえている | グロスケ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40978553 






３枚詰め | 上海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40972221

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jan 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Am sorry for not posting as usual
> Had some problems IRL and didn't have time
> Also I missed yesterday's pixiv daily ranking :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 17, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> That picture of Miku is going to be my new android phone wall paper. Cutttteeeee

Click to collapse



Me has more...*-*





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

A goods shop at Honeda airport in Japan is currently offering a wide range of Miku goods, with Angel Miku as the theme. Also on display is a life-sized statue of Miku with wings, as well as a station where you can play against an Angel version of Miku in MikuMikuHockey.

http://www.mikufan.com/angel-miku-themed-wing-shop-opens-at-haneda-airport-in-tokyo/


































Photos by @mikuismyangel : https://twitter.com/mikuismyangel


Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Five more Project Diva Arcade: Future Tone units have been brought into the U.S., and are now available for play at the Round 1 inside the Lakewood mall in California. This makes 7 known units in the U.S. so far.

MikuFan

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------






[MEIKO V3: Release News!]
We are proud to annouce that MEIKO V3 will be available from 4th of February!!
The software includes 4 Japanese voice banks with different moods and tones of MEIKO, and 1 English voice bank!
MEIKO V3 will also be avaiable as downloadable version. Check back for details soon!

More Exciting News!
On 15th of February KAITO V3's Mac version and also the downloadable version of the software will be released!

English page is coming soon...!
http://www.crypton.co.jp/meikov3 (in Japanese)

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 17, 2014)

New Meiko V3 English demo by MJQ 

Drown - Meiko V3 English





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 17, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...










～練習作14～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40993421 






核融合炉にさ、 | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40996977 






ゆかりさん | 時雨 （TOKIAME） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40988782 






虹色のピアノ | ninjinshiru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40994310 






色鉛筆ミクちゃん2 | 木偶ノ坊主@イラリク募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40986151 






りんちゃんりぼん！ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40989507 






苺ミク | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41000731

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Below: An online teaser for an upcoming manga series featuring Hatsune Miku. To the best of my knowledge this is only available in Japan.

I must admit I don't know a lot about this, but it's fascinating to browse through nonetheless. If anyone who knows Japanese can shed some light on this, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks to Mind Ch for sharing this.

Synopsis thanks to @jrharbort 




"The main character is a girl named Asumi, who's suffered memory loss, and can only remember "a girl with long green hair". She asks a robot named "Asimov", who lost his master, to help her. Along their way, they run into various alternate forms of Miku: A singer in training, a scientist, a princess, and a manga artist (don't ask why there's alternate forms of Miku, that detail isn't revealed in the description). And it'll feature all Cryptonloid characters in the story."



Video (featuring a beautiful Miku song):





Official website:
http://www.kadokawa.co.jp/sp/201312-02/

Samples of the actual manga are here:
http://comic.pixiv.net/works/771

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

.




Today's daily dose of Moé!
「SM」/「tukino」
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40924637

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

DIVASTATION

*"F 2nd Screenshot Update"

4gamer uploaded the 3rd batch of huge screenshot gallery of Project DIVA F 2nd (DIVA Room features, DECORATOR, 2 Breaths Walking, Melt, Miku Miku Ni Shi te Ageru, Like Dislike, game's opening).*

->http://www.4gamer.net/games/225/G022515/20140109018/*(JP)

*"This Mini-controller can control PjDF 2nd, and it works!"*

Also revealed is the new Kagamine-livery HORI Mini Controller and the cleaning cloth.

->http://www.hori.jp/products/ps3/ps3_miku_pdf_2nd_con/*(JP)

*"MikuFlick/02 Mirai Pack 01"

MikuFlick/02 DLC, Mirai Pack 01, is now available for purchase in-game. This pack containing 3 Project mirai songs from Project DIVA Arcade: on the rocks, No Logic, Delusion Sketch.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 18, 2014)

New song from producer emonloid featuring Kagamine Rin, anime PV. 

ばけらぶっ - Kagamine Rin







Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hatsune Miku makes a really small cameo appereance in the latest ASDFmovie song "Do the Flop!" along with other characters like Minecraft Steve, TF2 Scout and a MLP pony.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh...my inactivity streak ends NOW.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey guys.
Just to let you guys know, I'm holding a fan meeting at my university for Vocaloid and Japanese music lovers.
I plan on gathering people and forming a club this semester! Look at this poster I made!






---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

Also, don't forget to check out my blog if you have the time.

lovelovingstar.weebly.com


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome poster

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 19, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ...










～練習作14～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40993421 






核融合炉にさ、 | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=40996977 






メイクアップ・マジック | ちゃもーい* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41004189 






苺ミク | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41000731 






とっくにあけました | イロノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41016130 






黒星＋陽炎＋蘇芳 | りた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41003479 






SNOW MIKU---2014 | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41014313 






『この泉に咲く花、光』 | ましろ.あー。【・´ω・】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41004820 






ゆき | ゆるの｡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41007330 






メイジさん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41013256 






寒い。 | 木偶ノ坊主@イラリク募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41013429 






AIDOLL | 晴十ナツメグ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41013383 






深海少女 | Diten 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41016905

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 AM ----------

.
Deep-Sea Girl deserves a repost 

Deep-Sea Girl - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jan 19, 2014)

my favorite album part one :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> my favorite album part one :3

Click to collapse



OMG! 
Teh Unhappy Refrain album , Wowaka :3

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jan 19, 2014)

my favourite album part 2 :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 19, 2014)

This is the first weekend that I've had a chance to work on transferring content from the old MikuStar to the new one. This process will continue for the next few months but you will all get to watch the progress as it comes along. I'll be "officially" announcing the location of the new site shortly. (I know, it's the worst-kept secret ever - a lot of you know already and those who don't could likely find it without too much effort).*

Anyway, for those not up-to-speed on this, the original MikuStar will be forced to close down this year because my web host has withdrawn support for the design software used to create MikuStar. All the customers who used that software are being told they have to to start from scratch.

I said there would be no new content on MikuStar for the next few months. In fact, there *will* be some new content coming soon on the new site, which is one of the reasons that I wanted to reveal it to you in the next week or two. I want to put as much content in place before then but I will warn you: there's going to be a lot of blank pages for a few weeks at least. The profile articles will take the longest to transfer. No surprise there.

The next installment of Digital Angel will be published soon on the new MikuStar. As you'll see, there's a whole new and very attractive format that goes with it.*

I'm also going to be revealing a NEW AVATAR ILLUSTRATION created just for the new MikuStar by Firecel, the artist from Japan who created MikuStar's original avatar (pictured below). Firecel surprised me with this last Sunday, on the tail end of what had been a difficult week, which had me in tears because I was so blown-away by his act of friendship. He even allowed me to choose the name for his new work. It will be called "Miku's World" and it's...*sigh*...beautiful. He's still working on it but it's progressing well and I look forward to showing it to you.

I want to extend a very special thank you to Alan Douglas, a committed Hatsune Miku fan who also happens to be the IT director for a web design company in Vancouver. He stepped in at a critical moment last week and spent several hours facilitating the transfer of MikuStar from it's old quarters to where it will reside for the time being here in Canada. Without his help I would have literally given up.

Along with the announcement of the new MikuStar I'll be telling you about big changes to the format of the new site. I'm sure you will be pleased with what I have planned.

Illustration "Miku Star" by Firecel
(MikuStar's first avatar illustration)
Image link:*http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=23696341

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------

Have you checked out the official site for the Wing Shop at Haneda Airport? It features two different illustrations for the background depending on the time of day. They also make great wallpaper images. Site:*http://mikuwing.com/
Click each image individually for high quality direct links.





Direct link:*http://mikuwing.com/images/fixedbox_bg_evening.jpg





Direct link:*http://mikuwing.com/images/fixedbox_bg_day.jpg


MikuFan

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 19, 2014)

While iXima is busy making a 3D model of his own Miku design, it appears a fan from Italy is far ahead of him. REMmaple has had his model in development for the past few months, and appears to be nearing completion. Take a look at the image for comparison (it's the model on the left), and check out this facial test from last November:*






Image source:*http://pic.twitter.com/nd45DOMGUK

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow. Just...wow.

3DCG render "Kz.livetune (Re_package) light song" by Art3yK1d
MMD Model: Mamama
Image link:*http://www.deviantart.com/art/Kz-livetune-Re-package-light-song-350502058

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------

Kz(livetune) × 八王子P feat. 初音ミク - Weekender Girl (Revolution Boi RE: arrange Club Remix)

http://soundcloud.com/revolutionboi/weekender-girl-feat-hatsune-club-remix

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 












#6
メイクアップ・マジック | ちゃもーい* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41004189






ホルマリンの海 | いん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41027373






双子の弟 | しく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41021231






✿✿ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41027812






Hello world | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41021124






【はせみく企画】参加させて頂きます。 | laika2slip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41034326






x3
ミクMEIKOKAITO+タコを閉じ込めといた | りちか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41013752






雪 | PF 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41031505






♥ bottle miku ♥ | クリス 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41022481






音偽バナシ | ぷらす野　昆布 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41021145






ミクさん | ナオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41036256






青黒クリスマス | ぽむぽっぽ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41036367






MOMO | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41027541






2014 | moyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41036169






イェイイェイ！ | tr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41038928






電脳の歌姫 | 暫 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41024018

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## y5cloud (Jan 20, 2014)

I've played Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA:3


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

y5cloud said:


> I've played Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA:3

Click to collapse



You played the first Project DIVA 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------

.
I have updated the song in post 3 ....

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

.
Lol 44 users voted on the poll, and are lurking :sly:


Who voted "Other" in the poll , can you please tell the name of your favorite ? You know UTAUloids are welcomed too 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

All you can buy at SNOW MIKU 2014 in Sapporo, Japan! (Feb 5th - Feb 11th)
Which item do you like?
http://snowmiku.com/





Milk chocolate set





KEI <3
SNOW MIKU memorial book





SNOW MIKU Nail wrap





Yukine plushie





CD: KARENT presents Ginsetsu no Aria feat.Hatsune Miku





IC card & Coin case





Smartphone gloves





Capsule toy: Keychain





Capsule toy: Mobile cleaner





Milk chocolate set





Milk chocolate set





White Snow crunchy chocolate set





Postcard set





File set





Yukine plushie keychain





SNOW MIKU Trump





Kumamaito Snow Miku ver.





Character sleeve collection for precious memories(card game)


I wanna go too 





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

.
The official promotion video of "SNOW MIKU (Hatsune Miku) 2014", winter festival in Sapporo, Japan!






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

Crypton CEO talked to*ASOBISYSTEM*CEO, Mr. Nakagawa - who produced*きゃりーぱみゅぱみゅ(kyary pamyu pamyu). Watch video now on MTV81!

Watch part 1 here:*
http://bit.ly/JX4Quj

Part 2:
http://bit.ly/JX4VxT


.................


To go along teh news 

PONPONPON - Kagamine Len (Cover) ( cause I don't see fangirls here  … and Len is smexy )






Candy Candy - Gumi ( Cover )






PONPONPON - Hatsune Miku (Cover)
Pedobear says hi







All covers of Kyary's.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

How about a music-box version of some songs for a change :3







See here for songs included and start times 




01. Dear 「00:00」
02. From Y to Y 「05:51」
03. Just Be Friends 「12:23」
04. Rolling Girl 「18:26」
05. Heart 「24:26」
06. Gallows Bell 「30:42」
07. Song of the Eared Robot 「34:53」
08. Black Rock Shooter 「36:43」
09. Saihate (Farthest End) 「39:20」
10. Story of Evil 「42:00」
11. Mr. Alice 「47:33」
12. Meltdown 「49:49」
13. Cantarella 「57:18」
14. Coward Mont Blanc 「63:09」
15. Mosaic Roll 「64:51」
16. Senbonzakura 「69:54」
17. Cherry Blossom Season 「73:53」
18. Choucho (Evening Sunhill) 「78:30」
19. Toeto 「82:52」
20. Rin Rin Signal 「86:20」
21. When Love Ends for the First Time 「90:32」
22. Melt 「98:48」



Enjoy 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 20, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 












#8

こちら、幸福安心委員会です。女王様とハピネス・サマー・ゲーム | wogura 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41043057






ホルマリンの海 | いん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41027373






双子の弟 | しく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41021231






Hello world | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41021124






02 | [email protected]日目東Ｐ28b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41055536






strawberry❀ | [email protected]草薙出雲溺爱中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41044114






幸安皆勤賞ｲｴｰｰｰｲ!!! | MONQ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41043490






～えいえんのプリンセス～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41057712






ぷ～ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41063858






君が　君が | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41049161






初桜 | れみ模試期間 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41054873






こちら、幸福安心委員会です。女王様とハピネス・サマー・ゲーム | カラス 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41043130






春の音 | くれは＠コピック 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41045436






リンレン | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41057557






Fxxkin' Birthday to you, Hagane ._.
鋼音ミク | 飯時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41042445






マスターお茶が入ったよ | 杠（旧佐藤） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41054762






❄雪ミク２０１４❄ | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41055238






プリンスミク | なると巻き 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41057868






２０１４年✿年賀状 | れみ模試期間 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41055501






カイメイ | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41058978






ミク(kuma ver.) | Cocomeiwako 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41044580






(๑•ㅂ•́)و❤ | ITSUKI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41055904






▽▼▽ | のしゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41057437






センター試験。 | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41058638






無題 | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41059384






今年も宜しくお願い致します | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41060555






リフミクちゃん | 僕丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41050211






――私は水だから | ゆふた@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41063419

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

Vote for Hatsune Miku to "Wake up Rosetta", the European Space Agency's comet probe. They're having a Facebook contest and this video is one of the entrants.

This should not be a difficult task for a few hundred Miku fans. Get in there and VOTE!

The video:







Vote here : http://woobox.com/vqgzq5


The contest:
https://www.facebook.com/RosettaMission/app_380544765399431- Scott

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

Below: MTV81's 2-part video diary on the Magical Mirai concert in Japan last August where they visited with a film crew and interviewed a lot of people, fans and creators alike.*

This gives you a real feeling for the massive support that Hatsune Miku has in Japan. I sincerely hope that one day we will see this kind of excitement (and of course these kind of concerts) in North America and Europe.

I must admit though, when you see the scale of these events, it seems like we have an awful long way to go.

(Thank you to Richard Tan for sharing this.)

Segment 1 of 2:
http://www.mtv81.com/videos/in-focus/in-focus-magicalmirai-2013-segment-1/

Segment 2 of 2:
http://www.mtv81.com/videos/in-focus/in-focus-magicalmirai-2013-segment-2-2/

MikuStar

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------

Here's some video of the Haneda Airport Wing Shop, thanks to JUGEMU TV!






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

[Miku channel] Spooky noize from some mountain and this noize is related to Miku....???*

Miku channel staff meets Jason-san who is wearing Jason mask and working with his chain saw...!
Enjoy art perfomance by Jason-san, making Hatsune Miku statue!






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> [Miku channel] Spooky noize from some mountain and this noize is related to Miku....???*
> 
> Miku channel staff meets Jason-san who is wearing Jason mask and working with his chain saw...!
> Enjoy art perfomance by Jason-san, making Hatsune Miku statue!
> ...

Click to collapse



What happened to you note? Can I have it? 

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Devildog78965 said:


> What happened to you note? Can I have it?
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 is main 
Note 3 is secondary, and cause I use external SDcards a lot 

And you have an S4. So... No.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Nexus 5 is main
> Note 3 is secondary, and cause I use external SDcards a lot
> 
> And you have an S4. So... No.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm I'll give you my My touch 3g slide for the note. Fair trade?

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Devildog78965 said:


> Hmmm I'll give you my My touch 3g slide for the note. Fair trade?
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.

Click to collapse



Not even close....

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Devildog78965 (Jan 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Not even close....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hmm HTC incredible (1st gen)? Fair enough for you?

Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat

L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Devildog78965 said:


> Hmm HTC incredible (1st gen)? Fair enough for you?
> 
> Sent from my Banana Powered S4 Running Kit Kat
> 
> L: Whatever you say, I'm still taking your cake.

Click to collapse



Nope.
Don't even try to compare Note 3 Snapdragon version to any other device, cause you won't find anything equal to it.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

MJQ 

Sakura Uta Kanade - Meiko V3 Power (Cover)
http://soundcloud.com/mjq3690/meiko-v3-power-sakura-uta


Original is sung by Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Cause kz , that's why 






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello


Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good morning 

Please vote again guys 
Guys keep voting for the next 4 days. we need to have at least 600+ vote to keep the video in top 10 and people can vote once a day.

Vote for Hatsune Miku to "Wake up Rosetta", the European Space Agency's comet probe. They're having a Facebook contest and this video is one of the entrants.

This should not be a difficult task for a few hundred Miku fans. Get in there and VOTE!

The video:







Vote here : http://woobox.com/vqgzq5

The account manager says thank you guys , so let's not let's not let him/her down and let Mike down. 

I shall post this to the admins of the Vocaloid Page 

「３９」！

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 22, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#2
こちら、幸福安心委員会です。女王様とハピネス・サマー・ゲーム | wogura 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41043057






02 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41055536






strawberry❀ | [email protected]草薙出雲溺爱中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41044114






ぷ～ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41063858






Letter Song | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41077529






リンレン | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41057557






レーシングミク2013 | Pen.Ch 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41069127






✿ | 月見 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41068692






▽▼▽ | のしゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41057437






弱虫モンブラン | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41078689






――私は水だから | ゆふた@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41063419






伝わるもの | no* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41072191






壳ノショウジョ | ★mawA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41069812






雪ミク2014！ | カオリンミノーグ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41068037






アルビノ | あいすすき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41076024






おおかみは赤ずきんに恋をした | magicpants 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41078332






無題 | Nemor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41065302






ごちゃログ【ゆるい腐注意】 | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41081812






愛言葉Ⅱ | 右往左往系女子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41067843






深海少女 | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41074077

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Super cute! Miku, Rin & Len and Luka meetsThe Powerpuff Girls*!*
These special collaboration charms are only available as arcade game prize in Japan! Don't miss to get it when you visit Japan 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 22, 2014)

DIVASTATION

More new and returning songs for F 2nd have been stated by Famitsu:

New entry:
*Meteor/John
*Hello, Worker/KEI
*soundless voice/Hitoshizuku-P

Returning songs:
*Pair of Pantry Winds/Shigotoshi te-P
*Miracle Paint/OSTER Project

Stay tuned in this link for Famitsu scans.

-> http://www.projectdiva.fr/2014/01/2...diva-f-2nd-cinq-nouvelles-musiques-annoncees/


Project DIVA Wiki

Sent from my KitKat Powered Note 3
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 22, 2014)

"Pandemic" ft. GUMI by YuugouP. Warning: This one is a bit disturbing, please be careful.

Pandemic - Gumi






I feel weird for liking this :sly:

Thanks, sensei.

Sent from my KitKat Powered Note 3
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 22, 2014)

So, I'm currently in the process of making a Momo cover of Delusion Tax 

I used the UST provided by the person who made the Teto cover, and the results weren't very satisfactory, so I'm editing it a little bit outside UTAU.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 22, 2014)

New song from ┗|∵|┓ , you know who that is 

Third Pudding War - Hatsune Miku and Gumi






Kakashi : I taught her well :thumbup:

"Thousand years of death"

XDD

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

VICE interviewed a popular Hatsune Miku fan and figure photographer named "Gonta", who has a pretty interesting and down to earth view on Hatsune Miku's character. Be sure to enable English closed captions!






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 












#5
Letter Song | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41077529






レーシングミク2013 | Pen.Ch 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41069127






Happy Valentine！ | 知梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41098674






02+ | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41091995






弱虫モンブラン | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41078689






Happy Valentine♡ | 知梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41099389






MIKU2014 | Lvans 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41086251






夕暮れ | はなか（夜） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41089090






レンきゅん | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41098192






伝わるもの | no* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41072191






恭賀新春 | mouseqi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41095127






ねぇねぇ | ひなきき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41094454






ぶわっ | なのは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41080989






Stawberry Miku | Diesel.2B 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41085095






桜miku | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41091880






無題 | magicpants 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41088344






雪ミクダヨー | へぃや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41090233

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Reminder 

Vote for Hatsune Miku to "Wake up Rosetta", the European Space Agency's comet probe. They're having a Facebook contest and this video is one of the entrants.

This should not be a difficult task for a few hundred Miku fans. Get in there and VOTE!

The video:







Vote here : http://woobox.com/vqgzq5


「３９！」

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Vocaloid 3 Kokone Demo song 

Nervous - Kokone V3






............


And Vocaloid 3 Mew quick demo song by Dixie Flatline 

Is called "Demo Song"...


Demo Song - Mew V3






One more demo song for Mew 


One - Mew 






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 23, 2014)

Why did nobody tell me that my favorite producer released a new album last month?!!!
Well...I guess it's my fault for not keeping up with the news...

Anyways JevanniP's recent/new album....*My Wish!*







Go buy it on iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/rins-wish/id775471806


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Why did nobody tell me that my favorite producer released a new album last month?!!!
> Well...I guess it's my fault for not keeping up with the news...
> 
> Anyways JevanniP's recent/new album....*My Wish!*
> ...

Click to collapse




Rin is very angry , I hope she can sleep 

Oh, hello hoshi 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Rin is very angry , I hope she can sleep
> 
> Oh, hello hoshi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh hello!
And it's funny that you said "I hope she can sleep", because that's actually a title of one of the songs haha--

...Wait now that I think about it...You did that one on purpose didn't you?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Oh hello!
> And it's funny that you said "I hope she can sleep", because that's actually a title of one of the songs haha.

Click to collapse



I know its one of the song's title XD

PS .... Yeah I DID XDD

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I know its one of the song's title XD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I thought so...


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I thought so...

Click to collapse



Hey Metal Rin, its Lunch time 

OK ok , I'll stop...

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey Metal Rin, its Lunch time
> 
> OK ok , I'll stop...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:victory:


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> :victory:

Click to collapse



Oh Summer, I love you 












Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh Summer, I love you
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Our life is perfect when we can save the golden fish store!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Our life is perfect when we can save the golden fish store!

Click to collapse



No need, Ikebukuro already saved the golden fish store xDD

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> No need, Ikebukuro already saved the golden fish store xDD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I don't know, it might turn into a memory of unknown pain.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 23, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I don't know, it might turn into a memory of unknown pain.

Click to collapse



RIN has wished the memory of unknown pain to be forgotten 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

I always miss the actual conversation...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 AM ----------

MUCH more illustrations 













#6
Happy Valentine！ | 知梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41098674






02+ | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41091995






Happy Valentine♡ | 知梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41099389






MIKU2014 | Lvans 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41086251







?
ミク | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41103129






無題 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41111388






四季折の羽 | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41106434






ねぇねぇ | ひなきき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41094454






03 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41111806






Yandere...
seleP『YANDELOID CONCEPTION』 | きらばがに(優木きら) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41111385






～衣装デザイン～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41117048






雪ミク2014 | ayuayu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41112992






ハッピーバースデー♥ | くりむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41117085






ヨンジュウナナ / サリシノハラ | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41115988












I ship MikuXluka....
巡音ルカ誕生祭旗艦版(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و✧ | FunKID

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41104575






愛紺綬 | riria009＠しのゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41118049






雪ミク2014 | 虎雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41109029






miku | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41113794






ストロベリー | 甜醅子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41114593






いつか帰るところ | ミザ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41112349






There is a link to a song in description 
プラスチックボイス | Lye 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41104807







Look its the 2012 Racing Queen 
レーシングミク 2012ver. | Eggnivia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41111299

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 AM ----------

Good news 
Let's get her to #1

Voting on the "Wake up Rosetta" contest has been extended to Tuesday, so we have more time to vote for Miku. Here's a new link direct to the contest submission that features Miku. It's real easy. Just click on the "Vote" button on the top left just above the video. Remember - the top ten submissions will be the winners. Let's get Miku into the top ten.

http://woobox.com/vqgzq5/vote/for/1847809

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 AM ----------

PikaKagamines used Kawaii-ness.....it was super deadly .







Source : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41120495

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

NEW MJQ 

Leap - Hatsune Miku V3 English






---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

The release of MEIKO V3 is near!!
We are proud to announce the launch of the official English page for MEIKO V3 on piapro.net!
Please have a look:
http://piapro.net/vocaloid/meikov3.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hatsune Miku V3 English software exhibited at our distributor Big Fish Audio booth #6514 during The NAMM Show in Anaheim, LA! 

Miku English software presentation starts from 10:30am - everyday during NAMM show! Don't forget to check it 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

A new Meiko V3 demo song by OSTER Project, it uses the V3 Straight 

Guilty Rose - Meiko V3 Straight 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> A new Meiko V3 demo song by OSTER Project, it uses the V3 Straight
> 
> Guilty Rose - Meiko V3 Straight
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds great!
Meiko is awesome!
PIAPRO STUDIO is awesome!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Sounds great!
> Meiko is awesome!
> PIAPRO STUDIO is awesome!

Click to collapse



Hello hoshi, how are you?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello hoshi, how are you?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Busy as usual, but still having fun!
How are you?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Busy as usual, but still having fun!
> How are you?

Click to collapse



Schoolwork all day long

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Schoolwork all day long
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know how that is. I'm in my Junior year in College now and soon I'll be able to apply to teach in Japan!
But the workload is getting bigger and bigger....


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I know how that is. I'm in my Junior year in College now and soon I'll be able to apply to teach in Japan!
> But the workload is getting bigger and bigger....

Click to collapse



Hah, I'm sure my schoolwork is nothing compared to what you have.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

What is the meaning of this 











Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hah, I'm sure my schoolwork is nothing compared to what you have.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What kind of insane work are you doing? All I'm basically doing is writing... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> What kind of insane work are you doing? All I'm basically doing is writing...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm a sophomore in high school (although I'm homeschooled)...pretty much the same deal. Lots of writing.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> What is the meaning of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm a sophomore in high school (although I'm homeschooled)...pretty much the same deal. Lots of writing.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I remember highschool... Not very good memories though...I WANT TO GO TO SCHOOL WITH MIKU! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I remember highschool... Not very good memories though...I WANT TO GO TO SCHOOL WITH MIKU!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Too late already did that 
Walking to school with my princess <3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm a sophomore in high school (although I'm homeschooled)...pretty much the same deal. Lots of writing.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh wait I just realized that I interpreted your last post incorrectly. I thought you stated that your work was more difficult than mine. Actually in college, the workload isn't that much difficult than highschool. Highschool is very tedious where as in in college you get to do what you want. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Too late already did that
> Walking to school with my princess <3
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'll take Rin then! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Too late already did that
> Walking to school with my princess <3
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse








Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Princess of the World! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Princess of the World!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed!
*high five*

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------

One does not simply pass a day without listening to one of LamazeP's songs x3







Spread the Miku bacteria \(^o^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 24, 2014)

What??? One isn't enough??? 

I'll solve that. Here, have some more songs 


Midsummer letter Rainbow - Hatsune Miku






Hop! Step! Instant death! A happiness Dance-Trap - Hatsune Miku






Melt - Hatsune Miku






Like Dislike - Kagamine Len and Rin






OK flip da switch 


Spice - Kagamine Len






Fear Garden - Kagamine Rin






Onii Yuukai - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin and Megurine Luka





Dat scream :sly:



I mean... Good night ^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 











#9
ミク | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41103129






無題 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41111388






～衣装デザイン～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41117048






四季折の羽 | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41106434






03 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41111806






01 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41129542






ヨンジュウナナ / サリシノハラ | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41115988






無題 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41130858






ぴかがみね～！ | 詞衣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41120495






ルカ姉さん | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41129181






- | 八三@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41116234






ナヲさんハピバ | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41121907






にゃんかろいど | ねろそゃん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41119364











I hate it. She is mine, banana head. (But some lurker might ship it :sly: )
プリクラ | 柳我 漣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41130162






ヨンジュウナナ | Hitomi95 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41129295






That's better :thumbup:
mikuXluka | 哈珀 君~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41118840






╰(￣▽￣)╮ | Acid 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41127577






初音ミク(冷たさ)* | 新NET 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41132670

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------

.
Below: A personal English-language tour of the two "Miku Wing Shops" at the Haneda Airport in Tokyo, courtesy of one of my favorite Japanese video bloggers - Subtokyo.






Hey, I wanna play table hockey with Miku too ?
( I'll let her win... )

I want the KEI t-shirt, the Senbonzakura wall scroll  , and a teh NekoMiku plush 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

.
Planning to visit Sapporo for the Snow Miku Winter Festival? This karaoke might be a place you'd like to visit.

http://www.mikufan.com/karaoke-with-winter-miku/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------

.




MikuStar Featured Art (from the main page of MikuStar.com):

"Hatsune Miku" - [Speedpaint video!] by LEdogawa

See the video here:





Image link: http://ledogawa.deviantart.com/art/Hatsune-Miku-Speedpaint-video-428933366

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

SEGA is holding an event on March 9 featuring Miku and the seiyuu of the Crypton characters in celebration of Project DIVA F2's release! 


http://www.matsuridadiva.jp/

My 39 senses are tingling 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

I believe its OK to post these two songs (one of them is new..) From Masa P

If you haven't subscribed to MasaP ... What are you waiting for??!!??

I won't post subs vids of this particular song, fans already know the title =.= and that's enough ( I think ... )

I'll say its sung by Miku and Gumi






This one is fresh ↓
And is sung by Miku and Gumi too
Since there is no English translation yet....






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Me watches gameplay, song starts 20min~....
Me looks at the upper right corner and reads "Extreme"....
Le song reaches near the end... 

Le poor hands cries ;_;







Edit. Looks like I need a list of "don't disturb on Extreme songs" :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Prepare to double/triple/quadruple dip coz Project DIVA f for PSVita is confirmed to be released in the US and Europe on the same month as Project DIVA F 2nd: March 2014.

-> http://blogs.sega.com/2014/01/24/co...-diva-f-at-aod-this-weekend-in-san-francisco/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jan 25, 2014)

Would anyone mind fetching me a Plethora of Meiko V3? :3

Sent from my Optimus G using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

ProjectDiva.fr comfirmed and revealed 5 more modules to be in F 2nd:
1. Infinity (Miku) 
2. VF Suit (Luka)
3. Hood Miku
4. School Jersey (Len)
5. Cyber Cat (KAITO)

Also, the total for all of modules are 160 modules and consist of 40 modules from PSP, 40 new modules and 80 modules from F. And Chinese marketing already make a localization of the game for Chinese. They also talked about romanization of text for Western and Asia in English. Modules of DECORATOR have been revealed too but still haven't got a name for it. The manager of PjDF2nd also interest and talked about having a project for PS4 because it's touch function has some connection to PjDA Future Tone.

Link of the website:
->http://www.gamer.ne.jp/news/201401250007/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> A new Meiko V3 demo song by OSTER Project, it uses the V3 Straight
> 
> Guilty Rose - Meiko V3 Straight

Click to collapse






I will post Meiko V3 for you , if I come across anything new 
Meanwhile, enjoy some Meiko V3 with OSTER :3




ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Would anyone mind fetching me a Plethora of Meiko V3? :3
> 
> Sent from my Optimus G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------

Goooooooooooood news 

The contest's voting site is up again 

Now, let's get her to #1 x3

Share with fans who doesn't know about the contest. I'll share with some Miku pages 

Link : http://woobox.com/vqgzq5/vote/for/1847809

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are some Meiko V3 songs for @ThatKawaiiGuy 

You can find demos for her V3, just search the thread, I have posted them 

Or see here : http://piapro.net/vocaloid/meikov3.html

Covers...

The snow white princess is - Meiko V3 Power  ( Original sung by Miku )






Love is War - Meiko V3 Power (Original sung by Miku...)






The Lost One's Weeping - Meiko V3 Power ( original sung by Rin )






-Error - Meiko V3 Power (Original sung by Lily )





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jan 25, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Here are some Meiko V3 songs for @ThatKawaiiGuy
> 
> You can find demos for her V3, just search the thread, I have posted them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ooo lala! Thanks! How about some images? :3

Found this: 
The escape of Witch Salmhofer MEIKO V3 Power 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br9Sgpwj-kE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Optimus G using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 25, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













無題 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41130858






01 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41129542






ミタラシラプソディ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41150386






初期ファン | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41141308







第三次プリン戦争 | ヤマコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41153434






＊ | ちょこ庵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41152539






サイハテ | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41145750






ミクちゃん | 天嶺ジウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41149693






ルカさん | しろこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41138470






VOiCE | Cocomeiwako 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41143043 






じーじーじー | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41141691






Look who is here, its Miki 
SF-A2 開発コード miki | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41149921






冬のアカツキ | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41148822






This. Is. So. Wrong ._.
ミクさん | うえくさ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41144716






Not again...?
もう逃げないよ、 | 市川　リリァ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41139212






Galaco 
I’m Happy Girl | 白菜mute 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41137357






ただいまー！ | OREO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41141334






(*^▽^*) | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41148545

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Good morning

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 26, 2014)

"Vanilla" by ツカダタカシゲ ft. Miku. Here is your nightly cry for those who can't feel sad enough :*(

Vanilla - Hatsune Miku







Oh come on ?
Thanks you so much for translating this...this...x'(  D..Descent-sensei.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

.
Also don't forget to give some sweet likes to the hardworking Vocafans over at Vocalations who do their best to bring you all the awesome Vocaloid mangas!

https://www.facebook.com/Vocalations


This needs be checked out 

Thanks, sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 26, 2014)

One more perfect 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------

Another one 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday IA 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jan 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Happy Birthday IA
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



! She's my all time favorite! Her design is so beautiful :3 and clever ::33

Sent from my Optimus G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 27, 2014)

So, about a week or two ago, I got a decal in the mail and decided to put it on my laptop. I think it looks great (^^)


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jan 27, 2014)

Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> So, about a week or two ago, I got a decal in the mail and decided to put it on my laptop. I think it looks great (^^)

Click to collapse



Indeed it does! I should get one myself

Sent from my Optimus G using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------


Why can't I upload pics ????
I have tried both Tapatalk 2 and the latest 4.4.2 
Both say something is missing 

Edit. It seems like am not the only one with the issue...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

Hello Miku fans in Mexico! 
Since we know many of you in Mexico supports Miku, we would like to know a bit more about your background to expand Miku to Mexico market. Please help us by answering questionnaire!
Many thanks from Crypton.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LKZ3H5L

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

This week's Vocaloid Pick Up is dedicated to IA! Happy Birthday!!! (*⌒ー⌒)ο∠☆
http://ex.nicovideo.jp/vocaloid

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F 2nd Demoed and Discussed at Tepai Game Show 2014

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-demoed-and-discussed-at-tepai-game-show-2014/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

Here's your daily reminder to vote in the ‪#‎WakeUpRosetta‬ competition. The video currently has 1,981 votes and is barely scraping close to tenth place. Let's get it in at least the top five to secure victory! Remember, the top ten videos get sent to space and you can vote once a day until Tuesday!

Watch the video and vote here: http://woobox.com/vqgzq5/vote/for/1847809 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

The following 2014 Snow Miku illustrations have 500 or more user bookmarks on Pixiv, making them the top favorites picked by fans. I also threw in a personal favorite. Check each image for the artist/source, and view more for yourself from here: http://www.pixiv.net/search.php?s_mode=s_tag_full&word=雪ミク2014

MikuFan

(Can't post pics yet...)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy birthday, IA! http://vocadb.net/Ar/504 . Also, maybe check the birthday songs featuring the upcoming voicebank update, such as http://vocadb.net/S/47306 .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

.
1st PLACE is offering free downloads of the alpha test version of a new IA sound bank dubbed "TypeC". They are looking for public feedback (in Japanese, with prizes) and currently triphones aren't really implemented. 

http://ia-project.net/ia_2nd/


You can hear the difference between the current IA bank and the new alpha bank in this official video.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations 











初音ミク | KOTATU 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41148495






サイハテ | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41145750 






＊ | ちょこ庵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41152539






ミクちゃん | 天嶺ジウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41149693






『MIKU-MIXTURE』ジャケットイラスト | ヤ☆☆☆ス 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41174340






リンちゃんさん(´∀｀) | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41157434






初音ミク | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41154566






Hatune miku | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41176510






【賀正_甲午除夕】 | HP花(甜酒) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41170620






色々詰め | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41171363






ボカロ衣装 | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41171707






僕が死んだって世界は回る | かもやす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41154656






ミクちゃんが来た | ヒカリノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41162369






雪ミク | 齋藤マダム 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41158291






僕ら | イリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41174821







UTAU
うふふ | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41161455






Purple color | AJIGO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41157453 






ブルーリボン | 碧 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41167240






冬ですね | くち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41155100






≧ω≦ Nya~
Oh the power *-*
初音 喵 | Terras 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41157311

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

Look at how beautiful our thread is ?





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 27, 2014)

That's what shows as the preview? 

That's truly awesome.

(Happy Birthday IA)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> That's what shows as the preview?
> 
> That's truly awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes ?
Guess I'll stay with the new Tapatalk 4 because of it ?

Edit. You should update the members list ☺


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes ?
> Guess I'll stay with the new Tapatalk 4 because of it ?
> 
> Edit. You should update the members list ☺
> ...

Click to collapse



I see, we have several new members. Would you mind listing them all for me?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I see, we have several new members. Would you mind listing them all for me?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sure. 
Will edit this...

Edit.
Hikikomori-Otaku
ThatKawaiiGuy
Dims_Camper
y5cloud


I'll let you know if I missed anyone 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added 28th January 2014 at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was 27th January 2014 at 11:53 PM ----------

IA news, IA PROJECT uploaded a video celebrating IA's second anniversary. It highlights everything that happened with IA in 2013!

Watch here:





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Time to vote for Miku again in the ‪#‎WakeUpRosetta‬ competiton. The video currently has 2,138 votes. Can we get to 4,000? There's less than a day left to vote! Share with all of your friends and remind everyone you know to get their daily vote in. 

Watch the video and vote here: http://woobox.com/vqgzq5/vote/for/1847809

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 28, 2014)

Jevanni P's Lunch song on his recent album has been on repeat for days now haha.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Jevanni P's Lunch song on his recent album has been on repeat for days now haha.

Click to collapse



Cause metal Rin is still sleeping 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Cause metal Rin is still sleeping
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It's a very Light Song. 

...(Light Song by livetune which I'm currently listening to.)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> It's a very Light Song.
> 
> ...(Light Song by livetune which I'm currently listening to.)

Click to collapse



Am sleeping with my teddy bear, which is from Tokyo...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Am sleeping with my teddy bear, which is from Tokyo...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That sure is a proof of life...


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> That sure is a proof of life...

Click to collapse



Wait, do you hear that ? Its Rin Rin Signal 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Wait, do you hear that ? Its Rin Rin Signal
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Oops I better show  my Ai Dee!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Oops I better show  my Ai Dee!

Click to collapse



You better pay the Delusion Tax!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You better pay the Delusion Tax!
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I probably won't have to because I'm the Master Of The Heavenly Yard!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I probably won't have to because I'm the Master Of The Heavenly Yard!

Click to collapse



What Do You Mean!?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 AM ----------

I owe an apology to all MikuFan readers: While publishing this article late last night, I misread a paragraph from the original Japanese article. It was mentioned that the localization of Project Diva F for PS3 (and soon Vita) for Western countries was romanized, but they were still considering how to proceed with the Chinese localization of F 2nd. A localization of F 2nd for Western countries was not discussed at this event. HOWEVER: Sales of Project Diva F's localization for PS3 exceeded expectations, and I expect that SEGA will definitely push forward with localizing Project Diva F 2nd for the West at some point. I will try to keep you updated.

MikuFan

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Senbon Zakura performed on a Roomba!?
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22705736

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> What Do You Mean!?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Mothy. Master of The Heavenly Yard. That's what his name stands for. I'm sure you've heard of him! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You better pay the Delusion Tax!
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



If I give you my money, I won't have any to buy Vegetable Juice (Just ¥200!)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Mothy. Master of The Heavenly Yard. That's what his name stands for. I'm sure you've heard of him!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Hm?Ah, yes.




Android Pizza said:


> If I give you my money, I won't have any to buy Vegetable Juice (Just ¥200!)
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's a lie.... and a stuffed rabbit

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

World's End Dancehall perfected, for Wowaka 







Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

.





Hi Miku fans in Taiwan!*
New tracks will be added on Dancing Online in Feburary! Please check message from HashioujiP (#8 Prince), PinocchioP, Wonderful★Opportunity!, Re:nG !
Play now!:*http://www.we5.com.tw/

.........

Look at that PinocchioP's...
Such doge
Much Miku
Wow lyrics 











Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

.
MUCH more illustrations 












『MIKU-MIXTURE』ジャケットイラスト | ヤ☆☆☆ス 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41174340






ハウトゥー世界征服 | ハラダミユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41185468






･ﾟ✿。ﾟ。❀ﾟ・ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41180256






sports! | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41202677






Last Time to Say | おか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41177780






- MIKU wears MILK - | 夢ノ内 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41188034






ゆかりーん | 月見 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41195348






ボカロ衣装 | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41171707






*:..｡o○☆ﾟ･:,｡*:..｡o○☆ | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41195650






+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+ 和 +ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41197078






＼ショートケーキは？！／ | にのぬこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41197344






Too awesome, even anime characters cosplay Vocaloids x3
Hatsune... Madoka? | hitsu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41193928






うみとみく | さとっち@就活中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41183577






色々詰め | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41171363






レンリンミク | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41202129






✿いちご✿ | れみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41197157






はぁ～♡ | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41191278






ぱっつん | 僕丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41187040






エリーゼ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41195531






深海少女 | 茶久人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41193537






ＧＵＭＩ | 夕華ののこ＠大⑨地39・40 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41180950






じーっ | なると巻き 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41193692






MIKU | 270 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41193166






瓶詰の | 八三@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41188200






ぎゅ♡ | 二度漬け禁止＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41193622

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

FREEing’s Hatsune Miku “Senbonzakura” 1/8 Scale Figure Now Available for Preorder.

http://www.mikufan.com/freeings-hat...a-18-scale-figure-now-available-for-preorder/


I don't want it.... I NEED IT!! ?

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

"clock works" a sad, beautiful song by producer Nagi. Part of the album "nearly naked"


clock works - Hatsune Miku Dark Append






Thanks , sensei.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

.
So close....






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

One for 40metersP 






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:09 PM ----------

One for Producer Jesus 
Hell yeah 






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

For the fangirls(?)







Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

One more Special 40mP x3






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

Last one for today 






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 












#4
ハウトゥー世界征服 | ハラダミユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41185468






#9
･ﾟ✿。ﾟ。❀ﾟ・ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41180256






#10
- MIKU wears MILK - | 夢ノ内 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41188034






#11
sports! | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41202677






てんしのたまご | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41205455






◇籠と宝石◇ | 蝶夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41205429






レンリンミク | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41202129






1/27 | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41211023






IA | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41211225






聞こえたのはキミの | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41205386






無題 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41222139






IAちゃんHappy Birthday！ | ゆうゆう＠プロフ更新 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41211748






Happy Birthday! | 金子あーる＠Twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41214218






IAさん | おはぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41221410






【GUMI】一時間じゃ無理だった　ととと【アニメ風手描きPV】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41189874






DoReMiFa Rondo ?
ドレミファロンド | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41204559






IA誕！ | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41211255






♪ | Yasuno 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41214494






初音ミク | 布莱特ZeroX 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41206112






IA | 鎖世 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41214213






妄想税 | るぽん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41205635






四季折の羽 | cromelt 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41212631


Hope fangirls don't see this :sly:








お風呂お先でしたマスター | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41213373








Strawberry miku | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41200389






UTAU
櫻花アリス | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41219470






❀ | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41205580






ばーん | うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41200929






「白い雪のプリンセスは」PVつけてみた | 真理歪@K専用垢作りました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41216296






IAさん | ふらいあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41223918






Now that's not nice 
右手がお留守とは | ぐも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41196590






☆:*･･ﾟ☆:*･ﾟ☆ | Kimey 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41223275

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


>

Click to collapse



...

Better ?






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 29, 2014)

I missed IA's birthday yesterday (ノД`) Well, Happy one-day-late birthday IA~!
Oh and while we're comparing Project DIVA F scores (I'm still learning)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hikikomori-Otaku said:


> I missed IA's birthday yesterday (ノД`) Well, Happy one-day-late birthday IA~!
> Oh and while we're comparing Project DIVA F scores (I'm still learning)

Click to collapse



I train by playing songs on extreme ._.
Unhappy Refrain, World's End Dancehall, sadistic.Music∞Factory....and Nega*Posi. 
Am still not that good...still perfecting Hard difficulty.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

.
MikuStar-Hatsune Miku's World is BACK! 





ANNOUNCEMENT: INTRODUCING THE NEW MIKUSTAR!

It is with great pride that I introduce to you the NEW “MikuStar – Hatsune Miku’s World” website. This site is in a domain hosted by a new Canadian company and will remain under development until at least late April. But it is progressing well enough that I decided it’s time to share it with you. From now on, you can stop by occasionally to see how things are going. There will be changes made there almost daily. I'll be introducing some new material as well.

The new site will combine most of the content from the original MikuStar.com with its blog VocaJump.com, together into one complete online magazine. At this time, 100% of the content from VocaJump and about 10% from MikuStar.com have been installed on the new site. Because of this, you will see a few blank pages and most of the links to the profile articles from the main page have yet to be activated. Also, a few articles have not been formatted correctly. All of that will be fixed soon.

The new site uses a professional WordPress theme that is said to be a “fully-responsive” design, meaning that the contents of the main page should be able to re-arrange themselves depending on the screen size of the device you are using. This was an important innovation given the increasing number of visitors who are using tablets and smart phones. Also, visitors will now be able to make comments and feedback on any page or posts, even the profile articles. This is something that you couldn't do with the original MikuStar.

The main page of the site displays many of the articles originally posted on VocaJump over the last two years, listed mostly by category. Some of the articles are from VocaJump's archive. Once the new site is complete, there will be a lot of new content added and I hope to make it a one-stop shop for news, concert information, video and album reviews, guest columns and current events, plus revised versions of the well-researched*and entertaining profile articles that you're used to seeing on the original MikuStar. Of course, the new MikuStar e-magazine will still carry the official title and logo “MikuStar – Hatsune Miku’s World”.

And with that, here it is. It’s called MikuStar.net (www.mikustar.net).

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

.
MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE:

The next chapter of Digital Angel has been published on the new MikuStar.

One note: I had some feedback about chapter 2 being too long, so I split it into chapter 2 & 3 when I transferred it to the new site. So the new chapter is chapter 4.

Read it now on MikuStar:
http://www.mikustar.net/digital-angel/chapter-4-emergence/

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

.





Get your wall ↓

http://karent.jp/cd/7

Wait...
O.Q...is that...the..piano version...of...Q.Q

A..anyway, thanks Mitchie for ...sharing (´；ω；｀)

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

.

 I had to Q~Q

Aa...Append






Append S...Soft






Excuse me.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy birthday Megurine Luka 
Her birthday is 30th 





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41263769


A couple of good songs...
Akatsuki Arrival by Last Note. 
- http://vocadb.net/S/9553

hypnoSpirA by PowerlessP 
- http://vocadb.net/S/15392

Hakugin no Aeria by CAZ 
- http://vocadb.net/S/11882

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 AM ----------

Happy 5th Birthday, beautiful Ms. Luka!

Enjoy her wallpaper here.

http://miku.sega.jp/info/0758

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Take this 






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Take this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, that is a good one also.

If only there was a live version.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

"Super Nuko World" A lot of people asked, and then I finally gave in lol.

Super Nuko World - IA -Aria On The Planets-






An IA ne...I mean nuko song 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------

.
NEW! Rin & Len shirts and more Miku T-shirts design by fans are available at We Love Fine ! Find your favorite Miku shirt! Be Rin & Len with your friend, family or boyfriend/girl friend!*

You can buy online! :http://www.welovefine.com/featured/118-hatsune-miku-rin-and-len-contest-staff-picks

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

Very random...but had to post o_o





Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks to admin Talia from the FB Vocaloid page for reminding...

Happy birthday Leon and Lola 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Thanks to admin Talia from the FB Vocaloid page for reminding...
> 
> Happy birthday Leon and Lola
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, so many Vocaloid birthdays recently.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Haha, so many Vocaloid birthdays recently.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah we need a list of them 


Edit. ...


Edit. Should've looked into it first :sly:
Some dates are not right :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Say hello to Megurine Luka V3 (well, the teaser site anyway...)

http://www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/prod/vocaloid/lukav3.jsp

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#6
てんしのたまご | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41205455







#7
◇籠と宝石◇ | 蝶夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41205429







She is right over there →
Now its ours 
OTAKU  HOLY  GROUND | タズマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41226826






Beauty ?
ODDS&ENDS | ハラダミユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41225641






IA | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41211225






無題 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41222139






IAちゃんHappy Birthday！ | ゆうゆう＠プロフ更新 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41211748






導き | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41237938






MikXperience e.p. | あさぎり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41225322






Happy Birthday! | 金子あーる＠Twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41214218






IA誕！ | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41211255






IAさん | おはぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41221410






IA誕！【遅刻】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41224700






IAさん | ふらいあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41223918






Title says it all <3
World DIVA ★* | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41234725






IA誕 | komyu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41225598






?
ばわー | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41227500







Ah, here comes the Kagamines 
StrawbeRIN.LEN | 現実迷子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41224769






IA | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41233166






おやすみ | みかんぼっち@ついったあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41235510






❄SNOW MIKU❄ | くまはら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41238624






いつもありがとうございます(*´∇｀*) | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41234909






IAハピバ | カムカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41237875






四季折の羽 | Cocomeiwako 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41228508






??
レン君も来た | ヒカリノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41231888






?
バレンタイン！ | ぎんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41232794






紺碧の螺旋 | チカシゲ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41236833






One's way Song | ぶらんか。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41230625







UTAU
ナミエちゃん | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41221539







【MMD】カツオ、桜が咲いたよ　散歩にいかないか？ | GM3 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41222770






いろいろまとめ | アル 千秋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41222120

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 30, 2014)

A special song for Luka's birthday by T-K

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22774828

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Jan 30, 2014)

Happy birthday Luka~!
(I didn't miss her's)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like the preorder dates for the Snow Miku Figma and 2014 Snow Miku Nendoroid are confirmed: February 9th~17th.

http://goodsmile-wf-global.ecq.sc/wf/wf2014w.html


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 AM ----------

.

Its HERE , DECORATOR song by kz.
The Opening of PjDF2nd 

DECORATOR by kz(livetune) sung by Hatsune Miku






Making the world her stage ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 31, 2014)

To all Megurine Luka Fans!
Crypton Future Media has announced news about the Megurine Luka V3 version!
Check it out: http://piapro.net/vocaloid/lukav3.html


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 31, 2014)

Project Diva F 2nd has unfortunately been delayed by 3 weeks, but it's good news that they will be spending the time to make sure the game is properly polished before release.

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku...ch-27th-decorator-promotional-video-revealed/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------

.





Today Crypton launched the official information website about Crypton Voice Synthesizer Software under PIAPRO.net!
Until now information on Hatsune Miku V3 English, MEIKO V3 and KAITO V3 are featured. More to follow soon!
Please visit: http://piapro.net/vocaloid/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------






FAN QUESTIONS NEEDED FOR 8#PRINCE INTERVIEW!

You may recall my earlier poll for choosing a producer to interview, and 8#Prince/HachiojiP was chosen by fan vote. Now I would like to gather questions from fans for the interview. Post your questions for 8#Prince in the comments below. Also vote on your favorite questions by liking them. If there are too many questions, the most popular ones will be chosen instead. Question submissions will end in 2 days.

Post your Questions here


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 PM ----------

.

A new demo for Meiko V3 , this time its the Straight VB. And is by MineK

Chu♪Chu♪Chu♪ - Meiko V3 Straight





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations 













#2
As said...
OTAKU  HOLY  GROUND | タズマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41226826






#9
ODDS&ENDS | ハラダミユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41225641






導き | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41237938






IA誕 | komyu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41225598






おやすみ | みかんぼっち@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41235510






IA | Yasuno 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41244582






IAハピバ | カムカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41237875






WINTER LOVE | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41256038






兎と帽子屋 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41246947






ミク | [email protected]描けない 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41250038






姉妹 | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41246585






?
miku | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41249696






おたおめ！ | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41259774






レーシングルカ(2013ver) | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41243382






おたんじょうびおめでとう | 崎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41248822






✿ | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41254739






UTAU
滲音かこい | またたび団子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41245720






ｔｒｕｅ　ｆ. | 幸町 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41241889






爆誕☆ | 智 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41246797






ミクさん | 呼吸@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41257001






今　思いが響く | フウッタン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41250675

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kz livetune has a new album coming out March 5 and needless to say it will be a "must-have" for every Vocaloid fan. The 7-track album called "Decorator" will include a DVD with four PVs, including "Pink or Black", the fun and fancy promotional video for Japanese cosmetics company shu uemura's "6 Hearts Princess" line of makeup.

Interestingly, the CD includes the song "Andante" which was originally composed and arranged by Dixie Flatline in December 2012. A remix? I'm really looking forward to hearing that one.





I show a jacket photograph of livetune feat. Hatsune Miku "DECORATOR EP"! it is released on 5th March. The collecting content was decided, too

2014.3.5 Release!
livetune feat. 初音ミクNew Mini Album
『DECORATOR EP』 
【初回盤:CD+DVD】TFCC-86462 ¥2,000+税 【通常盤:CD】TFCC-86463 定価：¥1,500+税
＜収録曲＞ 
01-DECORATOR 
02-Packaged (Shipping in 2013 remix) 
03-Connection 
04-Pink or Black 
05-Long Way From Here 
06-Andante 
07-DECORATOR (TeddyLoid remix) 

＜DVD映像内容※初回盤のみ＞ 
01-DECORATOR-Music Clip- 
02-Pink or Black-Music Clip- 
03-初音ミク -Project DIVA- F 2nd　Opening Movie 
04-DECORATOR GAME Version feat. 初音ミク -Project DIVA- F 2nd



http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00HEWWMAI



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

Macne Nana Finally Released Today!

As previously announced here, new VOCALOID library "Macne Nana" has been released today (in JST).

Demonstration is also available at the link below.
This is the cute pop which expresses her characteristics well.
There are few more demonstrations in their website (at the link below).

[VOCALOID Macne Nana Official Demo Song] Na☆na!





For more details please refer to the link below. (written in Japanese only...)
http://macne.net/macnenana

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

Deco*27

Mono Poisoner - Hatsune Miku





DECO*27です。

■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

Arranged with kous 
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/7345364
■ https://twitter.com/kous1128


Movie Direction by yuma saito 
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/25488373
■ https://twitter.com/yumasaito

Cinematograph by takasuii
■ https://twitter.com/takasuii

Cinematograph Assistant by moeka miyoshi

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------







Yuko Ishimori, an amigurumi (knitted stuffed toy) artist, made Hatsune Miku for us!
Enjoy watching the making of really cute "Amigurumi Miku"!

---Music---
Title: Do-Re-Mi-Fa Mix
Artist: enoyak

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jan 31, 2014)

It was recently New Years Celebration in Korea! (I'm Korean by the way hehe)

I found a picture of my favorite Vocaloid in traditional Korean Clothing (Hanbok)!

Happy New Years!







TITLE: ♬
PIXIV LINK: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41284003


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 31, 2014)

I've literally listened to Rolling Girl a thousand times today.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jan 31, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I've literally listened to Rolling Girl a thousand times today.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I love that song, it's so catchy. I find myself either humming that, or Hello, How are you :3

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## CodeMonkeyAlx (Feb 1, 2014)

Why the hell did I not see this before?! 
I LOVE VOCALOID. <3 MIKU


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Good morning 

【Announcing】I have uploaded a new video. (^^)
Please push the ‘Like’ button and share it!!
‪#‎HatsuneMiku‬ 

niconico video:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22791352


YouTube : 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations 













#9
pink | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41267352






ルカさんへ！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262338






ルカ5th誕生日·前編·西洋風花嫁 | okingjo
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262553






-cat food- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41265339






＼うっうー／ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41263530






miku | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41249696






みく | mery 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41269054






巡る音 | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262387






ルカさん | インコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41275682






LUKA | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41275579






初音マク　1 | 3 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41272867






ルカ誕！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41264224






<3
ねこー | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41272518






ルカさんお誕生日おめでとう！ | ゆうみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41263091






今　思いが響く | フウッタン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41250675






閉じ込めIA | 白夜[email protected]仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262874






君の声を聞かせて | [email protected]困 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41265514






―――「聞こえますか」 | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41274739






るかさん | 時富まいむ@HTF再熱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262335






（＞ヮ・） | きくち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41263769






1*30 | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41275569






HAPPY 5th BIRTHDAY TO LUKA! | 59
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262349






《ルカ誕》巡音ルカさんHAPPY BIRTHDAY!! | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41274445






ルカさんおめでとう！ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41263211






ヨンジュウナナ | 有田 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41265523






Вокалоид | いとうとい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41273764






ルカ誕生日おめでとう | Onigiri001 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41264172






Happy Birthday | ユンカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262348






ボカロとテイルズなログ | ミヤナギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41271074






HpB | ゆるの｡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262222






嫁誕 | いんすと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262253






初音ミク | れい０１ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41270310






ルカ誕2014 | アギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41259681

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

T...TAKE THIS!!

Last night, Good night - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

.
An update yo the #Wakeuprosetta contest 

Miku made it to #10 


(If only 5% of fans voted...once , we would be taking #1.... Oh well )


Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

Late Night Sucre - Hatsune Miku






from Album "MIKU-MIXTURE"


Music by monaca: factory & k_zero+A

Lyrics by monaca: factory & k_zero+A

Arrangement by monaca: factory & k_zero+A

Illustration by odori / おどり

Graphics & Editing by YumSaito

●"MIKU-MIXTURE"
http://www.umaa.net/what/miku_mixture.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 1, 2014)

So I'm new, hi. I wanted to share the delicious amount of songs in Diva F 2nd. Comes out on March 6th (I think.) in Japan. No word from Sega on the Engrish version yet. I'll definitely import. 




Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> So I'm new, hi. I wanted to share the delicious amount of songs in Diva F 2nd. Comes out on March 6th (I think.) in Japan. No word from Sega on the Engrish version yet. I'll definitely import.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome!

JSYK, PjDF2nd has been delayed to March 27th...


Thanks for sharing, just look one page back as I have posted the news  about it 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------

Yay \(^o^)/






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> [/COLOR]Yay \(^o^)/

Click to collapse



Good job  I don't do hard mode though, hard mode is too easy. I'm trying for extreme mode on all the songs. Unhappy Refrain is the only one I've been able to do 

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Good job  I don't do hard mode though, hard mode is too easy. I'm trying for extreme mode on all the songs. Unhappy Refrain is the only one I've been able to do
> 
> Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well... Am new to the game 

Also am still perfecting Hard mode.


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Well... Am new to the game
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That explains it. It's a fairly easy game. The PS Vita version gives me a run for my money though, I don't like using the screen to do the stars, I'd rather use the sticks, but those don't work in the Vita version lol 

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2014)

Wish I had a PSVita...I'm stuck with the old Project Divas on my PSP.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Wish I had a PSVita...I'm stuck with the old Project Divas on my PSP.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I scratched my UMDs, thank god I backed them up in csos'. Those were pretty good, I can't do Ura Omote Lovers on extreme. You're not missing much on the Vita version if you have the PS3 version.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Wish I had a PSVita...I'm stuck with the old Project Divas on my PSP.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm getting a Vita once PjDF2nd English is released Digitally for both Ps3 and the vita.

The reason for getting a Vita is because my little bros keep deleting the demos and games I bought digitally from the PS store. So, instead of enjoying the games I end up waiting for then to be downloaded :/

You won't find great games like these as a physical copies :/



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 2, 2014)

Just bought Music Girl Hatsune Miku.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Just bought Music Girl Hatsune Miku.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nice 
Just make sure you don't go KitKat, the app FCs and becomes unusable. 
Good morning.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations 













She got #1
pink | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41267352






#4
サリシノハラ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41279982






#6
ルカさんへ！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262338






#7
ルカ5th誕生日·前編·西洋風花嫁 | okingjo http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41262553






-cat food- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41265339






?
みく | mery 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41269054






ルカさん | インコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41275682






ルカ誕！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41264224






ルカ5th誕生日·後編·中華風花嫁 | okingjo http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41282602






actor | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41295461






♬ | やもり四季。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41284003






IAちゃんHappy birthday♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41288801






雪ミク2013 | みくに紘真 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41290048






初音マク　1 | 3 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41272867






<3
おやすみ りんちゃんレン君 | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41279795






あぺみね！ | みかんぼっち@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41297283






ルカさんおたおめ！ | うさぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41287537






声を枯らして叫んだ | スナオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41280651






My...god (-ω)
【画集通販終了のお知らせ】 | koyubi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41278933






花輪の窓 | 永倉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41282282






ルカさんお誕生日おめでとう！ | 夢玉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41282445

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

.




VOCALOID3 Library Merli Will Be Launched Soon

On the middle of February, our new VOCALOID3 library (produced and manufactured by i-style Project) "Merli NEO" package will be available to the public (in Japan at this moment).
Merli is older sister of Aoki Lapis, the fairies with high and cute voice.
Her image illustration is drawn by CARNELIAN, the illustrator of Lapis, and she looks exotic and mysterious.
FYI, the download version of this product is already available at the store.

Couple demonstration songs are also available in our website (or Youtube) to give it a try.

【Merli Demo】Immature World【Taishi】






【Merli Demo】Fate Leading Star【Beat Charger】






【Merli Demo】Justitia【Daisuke-P】





IMO her voice is rather adult and natural, and best at some-what ethnical music.


For more info please refer to the site below.

http://www.vocaloid.com/lineup/vocaloid3/merli.html
http://i-style.surpara.com/character


Official VOCALOID FB page 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------

.




If you didn't know, February 2nd is celebrated in Japan as "Twintail Day", an unofficial holiday among otaku. So naturally, fans of Miku also join in. Happy Twintail day, everyone.

original image: 
http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3750272

Happy Twintail day to you too, John.

From Cool story bro, but it needs more Miku FB page / -J

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Busy life...

Countdown to SNOW MIKU 2014 in Sapporo, Japan! (Feb 5th - Feb 11th) 
Main theme song of SNOW MIKU 2014 by Mitchie M is now on YouTube. Enjoy!

More info: 
http://snowmiku.com/






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 AM ----------

"Tokyo Station" A new PV by mikitoP and gemi for one of the songs from mikitoP's debut album.

Tokyo Station - Kagamine Rin







Really nice 
Thanks sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#9
ルカ5th誕生日·後編·中華風花嫁 | okingjo http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41282602






雪ミク2013 | みくに紘真 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41290048






Has a song in description 
くじけぬこころ | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41322188






actor | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41295461






<3
～Brave Hearts·Jumping～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41321490






Divine DIVAs 
My Colors | Trendgold 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41306241






ルカさんHappy birthday♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41311796






vocaloid*fruits | 桜木蓮＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41305262






 | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41317102






汚い妄想は、 | MIKO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41309442






HATSUNE MIKU | しらこむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41320823






声に出して39！ | ゆのまち。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41304124






Song in description 
星空のライオン | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41322587






Song in description 
毒占欲 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41320942






l O l | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41318671






Snow Miku <3
【壁紙】雪ミクさん【メイキング有り】 | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41320057






メイキング | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41318240






<3
。・+.❁❀✿..+..✿❀❁.+・。 | まっつー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41315125






マスター、あのね | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41306934






Song in description ._.
リンちゃん「ミクちゃんぎゅっ」 | ナニカシイラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41301836






謹賀新年【午】 | じゅんじ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41309211







デフォミクちゃん | 茶久人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41319175






【臨模】ｳｲﾝﾀｰﾋﾛｲﾝ･ﾐｸ | 十尾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41309191






ゴスロリン | クロガネルト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41313477






This is Gumiya, the "male" version of Gumi 
【性転換】GUMI♂SWEETS | はんにゃG @hannyag 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41319878






さくらみく | 葉春 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41307656

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> My...god (-ω)
> 【画集通販終了のお知らせ】 | koyubi
> http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41278933
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








I...don't even o_o

I'd kind of like to avoid posting pics like that, if it's alright with you. It doesn't break any rules, but it's just...awkward. I'm not really into fan service myself.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I...don't even o_o
> 
> I'd kind of like to avoid posting pics like that, if it's alright with you. It doesn't break any rules, but it's just...awkward. I'm not really into fan service myself.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



XDD

So, you're saying fangirls' servicing is alright ?

Besides, some fans are secretly into fan service 

Cause I posted some Len fanGirls' service from the rankings ?

BTW, this is the lowest level of fan service ?
Not to mention, I ignored some REAL FAN SERVICE illustrations...

In the end, fan service is part of our Vocaloid fandom , am trying to give them some love, with red lines without getting the thread closed.





Thank God we don't have fangirls here , or you'll get in trouble....




JK





OK, how about we vote for "do we keep posting fan service? Or should I stop ?"

Members post your opinions 

Am ok with both 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 3, 2014)

Never mind that I said anything. That image is pretty absurd, it probably just caught me off guard o_o

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Never mind that I said anything. That image is pretty absurd, it probably just caught me off guard o_o
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



XDD
That's ok

I'll only post fan services' that don't break the rules =)

Anyway, how do you post gifs :what:
I wanna post some.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 3, 2014)

...I like fan service...


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Feb 3, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Just bought Music Girl Hatsune Miku.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have the iOS version of that app on my iPod touch.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

"Mono Poisoner" Deco*27's newest song, a spiritual sequel to Mousouzei and part of his upcoming album...

Mono Poisoner - Hatsune Miku






Thanks for translation, Descent-sensei 

No...she's mine.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Childish War - Kagamine Len and Rin


















Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 3, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#3
くじけぬこころ | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41322188






#4
～Brave Hearts·Jumping～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41321490






#6
Meltdown 
リン♡ | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41304912






My Colors | Trendgold 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41306241






 | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41317102






?
HATSUNE MIKU | しらこむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41320823






汚い妄想は、 | MIKO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41309442






??
。・+.❁❀✿..+..✿❀❁.+・。 | まっつー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41315125






-I- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41342640






❉雪ミク❉ | _FEI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41343471






☆ | 芥子粒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41334668






♪♪♪ | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41342962






☆彡 | 豆の素☼fff4オ31a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41342574






?
(>ヮ<)ﾉｼ | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41332157






ツインテの日？ | 白陰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41350993






Song in description 
Amber Fragment | inaresi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41329310






Oh, Sakura Rin and Len ?
春待ち。 | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41340461






Kiyoteru 
君が | 美柚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41331849






雪ミク2014 | 巳柚レク斗 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41339780






DONUT HOLE | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41346720






わんどろ。 | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41349361






??
マスター！ | 空蒼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41341608






Cross-dressing
ミクコス | はくむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41341237






ツインテールの日 | ても 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41335783






スタイリッシュエナジー | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41340007






Song in description 
ノーブル・ロンリーウルフ | 愛舞（まなぶ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41329089






Cosplaying Sakura Miku =)
✿ななみくちゃん✿ | 夕夏＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41348833

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Several Snow Miku sculptures spotted in Sapporo! There's the usual Snow Miku sculpture, a Mikudayo sculpture, and a Hachune Miku sculpture.







Photo via 3939yukimikudayo blog:
http://3939yukimikudayo.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-17.html

It's like some sort of altar to Mikudayo...







Photo by @H_Hokuto:
http://pic.twitter.com/5ZdaRAt5JR







Photo via @enamel_hachi:
http://twitpic.com/du9es2

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 AM ----------

DYK: A developer, Sumo Digital, ran a DLC poll for SEGA's Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed last 2012.*

Believe it or not, Hatsune Miku is one of them in the poll, and has been in the top 3 THROUGHOUT the whole campaign!

But SEGA only chooses 3 of 5 characters (Ryo Hazuki, Miku, Segata Sanshiro, Vectorman, and ToeJam & Earl) to become DLCs for the game. Ristar and Bayonetta is very unlikely because Ristar is already the flagman in this game, and Bayonetta not fit for an E-rated game.

So, it's 4 in 10 chances that Miku might be added, but I may doubt it coz Ryo Hazuki from Shenmue (who is 1st in the poll) has been released, which leaves 2 more to go.

So, are you looking forward for Miku to appear as a playable DLC character in a SEGA racing game? Will she finally have the chance to meet the fastest thing alive? (No storylines though)

http://forums.sega.com/showthread.p...he-Campaign-for-SEGA-characters-to-become-DLC

.....

I thought they gave up on the DLC :/
I completely forgot about the poll, the poll is closed now , she's #2 
Thanks for reminding, OveReAction =)

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Witness - Meiko V3 English





Music + Lyrics + Music video: EmpathP
Mastering: Kenji-B
Models by: Nerudrum/Drumaster

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 4, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> XDD
> That's ok
> 
> I'll only post fan services' that don't break the rules =)
> ...

Click to collapse



Just post them like normal images.

They have to be linked from a website and not self-posted.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Meiko V3 has been released today! The software works with both Windows and Mac OS.

If you're interested in purchasing Meiko V3 for yourself, then you can purchase a digital copy here:
http://sonicwire.com/product/37372

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

More Meiko V3 ? OK 

Both demos use the Power DB...

Rafflesia by 愛鍵 祥






花に変わる(I changed into a flower*) by ふなむし






*Google translated....

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Greetings, fellow Vocaloid enthusiasts! 

Everybody uses Niconico for different things, but we all know most of you are here for one thing: Everything Vocaloid!

That being the case, I thought it'd be a good time to get some general feedback from everyone. And who knows--this feedback could lead to improvements on the site and more content for the English speaking masses, so be sure to disclose it all! 

1.) Where do you go to get info on Vocaloids?
2.) What are your favorite Vocaloid songs? Also, do you have any favorite English Vocaloid songs?
3.) How do you listen to Vocaloid songs? (smartphone apps? CDs, MP3 player, etc?)
4.) What aspects of Vocaloid culture are you most interested in? For instance, character illustrations, Vocaloid-P (producers), videos, cosplay, etc?

Thanks everyone!


Answer the Questions here

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Feb 4, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> ...I like fan service...

Click to collapse



*If it's not in the rule book, then I say keep Fan Service.  
This is America!  You know freedom of speech.  
To those that don't like it, please, go somewhere else.
 Thank you.*


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kahotan from Good Smile Company gives us a full inside look of the next Snow Miku nendoroid. The packaging alone is quite stunning.


http://www.mikufan.com/kahotan-unbo...magical-snow-ver-preorders-open-february-9th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------

.




[SNOW MIKU 2014]
Countdown to SNOW MIKU 2014 in Sapporo has begun!

SNOW MIKU 2014 features the "Snow Statue" displayed in Odori Park, merchandising sales, stage shows inviting guests from various fields and many more, so don't miss this wonderful winter festival !

More info: http://snowmiku.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 AM ----------

Here's something kind of cute:

If you visit the new MikuStar.net, your cursor will turn into a little Miku. If you're using Chrome or Firefox, you will just see an image of Miku but if you're using Explorer the little Miku will actually sing for you.

 She's just so sweet! Give it a try: www.mikustar.net

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:59 AM ----------

Hello! I hope everyone is having a nice day. 

Mimi, a Chinese Vocaloid producer, that creates electronic music with Yan He, Luo Tianyi, Yohioloid, and Oliver has finally stretched their legs and created a Facebook page!

To have a taste of their work here's one of my personal favorites:





If you have no clue who Mimi is check out their entry on VocaDB: 
http://vocadb.net/Ar/16116

To go straight to their FB page go here:
https://www.facebook.com/miminekoproduction

Also, be sure to try and help them come up with a band name for their next song! You can see the post about that on their FB page. 

Happy listening!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

***********SNOW MIKU 2014***********
Today, Snow Miku 2014 has begun here at Sapporo Snow Festival!!! SNOW MIKU 2014 features the "Snow Statue" displayed in Odori Park, merchandising sales, stage shows inviting guests from various fields and many more, so don't miss this wonderful winter festival!

More info: http://snowmiku.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------






SNOW MIKU 2014 Day1 : Miku Dayo ramen

SNOW MIKU 2014 features the "Snow Statue" displayed in Odori Park, merchandising sales, stage shows inviting guests from various fields and many more, so don't miss this wonderful winter festival !

More info: http://snowmiku.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

[EXCLUSIVE on 39ch!] Music video of a new song by KulfiQ!
The song is included on the supplement CD of MIKU-Pack music & artworks
feat. Hatsune Miku Vol. 04.

Also, the song is to be distributed ONLY on KARENT today!
Enjoy the CD of MIKU Pack, the video on 39ch and the song on KARENT!

Second World on the Palm - Kagamine Rin





-Artist: KulfiQ
-Title: Tenohira Second World (Second World on the Palm)

-Movie: △○□x

KARENT " Tenohira Second World " distribution site → http://karent.jp/album/1441

MIKU Pack → http://miku-pack.jp/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry for not posting pixiv rankings, will do once I get some free time 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------

Miku Miku Hockey, a PSVita Miku Pong game powered by SmartAR and MMD, has now has a 2nd installment!

Added features include:
*A wide variety of outfits from various MMD models, including Snow Miku 2014;
*AdHoc for multiplayer experience, on the same AR marker (or separate);
*A ranking system of skills; and
*Analog stick controls are enabled!
*Oh, and you can play with her, life-sized!

Miku Miku Hockey 2.0 will release on JP PS Store on Feb. 13 at JPY1,000 for all players. But JP PS Plus members gets the game early and discounted on Feb. 6 at JPY 500.

Sorry, non-JP accounts. No export for you.






PjDWiki

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 5, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#9
ハク | R_りんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41329874






☆彡 | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41342574






float | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41357049






君が | 美柚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41331849






?
ミクさん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41365989






ドーナツホール | Reika 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41373593






トンテンカン | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41370772






DONUT HOLE | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41346720






Song in description ?
。○+。*。+○。 | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41377040






?
♡ | しく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41371658






?
＼2014／ | alza 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41369232






モジュレンきゅんまとめ(無印～F) | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41351869






My wall ?
とどけ | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41371891






トンテンカン線画 | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41373719






?
ついんてー | hazime 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41358835





?
2*2 | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41354818






[ドット絵] 銀河 | 黑川カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41376937






?
明日に向かってjump!! | くれは＠迷走中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41375499






6兆5千3百12万4千7百10年の | ぱち@二日目東K-10b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41367336






?
らくがき（MEIKO他） | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41360186






あなたに会えて　本当に良かった | Foca

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41371227






??
miku | 山田ちきん子＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41358644






?
ツインテの日らしいので | 真理歪@K専用垢作りました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41350681






??????
さあいっしょに | はきり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41355672

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

On the first night of the Snow Miku festival in Sapporo, a light show was played on the Snow Miku sculpture with the theme song composed byMitchie M. Video linked below! Also, stay tuned for daily news posts from the festival by Tokiko from Tokiko's Diary Sapporo, one of MikuFan's partner sites!






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's a quick preview of what to expect from the concert at EvilleCon Anime Convention. If you're in Indiana, this is definitely an event to check out. The concert is NOT an official one by Crypton but a fan-made one by local DJs. The concert itself is scheduled to be held on the con's Friday night, March 28. 

EvilleCon Website: 
http://www.evillecon.com

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## veeman (Feb 6, 2014)

No anime here. Continue with the nonanimeness. 

Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

veeman said:


> No anime here. Continue with the nonanimeness.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using Windows 95

Click to collapse



._.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I think he's referring to the post above his.
o_o

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I think he's referring to the post above his.
> o_o
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't see the wrong thing in it ._.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I don't see the wrong thing in it ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Anime Convention 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 6, 2014)

So. Dunno if you know/posted it but the creator of Fairy Tail (Hiro Mashima) made this cover. Basically Miku is now part of the Fairy Tail guild 






Sent from my SCH-R530C


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> So. Dunno if you know/posted it but the creator of Fairy Tail (Hiro Mashima) made this cover. Basically Miku is now part of the Fairy Tail guild
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Anime Convention
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Silly veeman...

Its a Fanmade Vocaloid Concert at an Anime Convention. 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Feb 6, 2014)

@FireWall123


did you already try to play project diva extend psp using emulator on your devices? 

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> @FireWall123
> 
> 
> did you already try to play project diva extend psp using emulator on your devices?
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried it once but it had a slight lag, my phone is 1.5ghz quad core. Haven't tried in a while though, updates might improve it

Black Rock Shooter runs like a charm  

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> @FireWall123
> 
> 
> did you already try to play project diva extend psp using emulator on your devices?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes on my note 3, but as the kawaii guy said, it lags ._.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Feb 6, 2014)

@ThatKawaiiGuy


How luck... i have played it with slowmo gameplay :'v what emulator did u use? And average FPS...

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yet another Project Diva F 2nd video has been released. This will be the same demo video played at game stores in Japan to show off the gameplay features:






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Feb 6, 2014)

@FireWall123 

Lags even played on high end device... what a game ._.

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> @FireWall123
> 
> Lags even played on high end device... what a game ._.
> 
> Don't blame me, i just noob :3

Click to collapse



Better play it on the Vita or PS3 



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Feb 6, 2014)

@FireWall123


I don't have that console ;_;

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> @FireWall123
> 
> 
> I don't have that console ;_;
> ...

Click to collapse



(´・ω・｀)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 6, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> @ThatKawaiiGuy
> 
> 
> How luck... i have played it with slowmo gameplay :'v what emulator did u use? And average FPS...
> ...

Click to collapse



I used PPSSPP, and I'd say maybe like 24 or 22 fps, it ran smooth, but it was delayed, which made it impossible to play pretty much. BRS ran at like 60 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2014)

Torinoko City is called "Urbandonment" in Project Diva F English o_o

Why?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Torinoko City is called "Urbandonment" in Project Diva F English o_o
> 
> Why?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



:|
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/668737-hatsune-miku-project-diva-f/67172422

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations 













#7 ?
float | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41357049






V3年長組 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41385693






トンテンカン | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41370772






～桜の木になろう～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41396419






ドーナツホール | Reika 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41373593






MEIKO | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41379504






?
。○+。*。+○。 | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41377040






?
とどけ | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41371891






?
△△ | mery 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41380174






月の下の | 時雨 （TOKIAME） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41391105






おもちゃの | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41384010






赤心性:カマトト荒療治 | さいね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41379387






あなたに会えて　本当に良かった | Foca 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41371227







愛言葉 | ミオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41383559







おまたせ | 露花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41379554






ちょっとはやいですが | ねおん＠春コミ【東6ゆ19a】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41381939






セブンスドラゴン2020 ミク | MYOYA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41388735






青空の下に響く歌声 | ryuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41387485






ルカルカ★ナイトフィーバー | 嶺：レイ＠メガネ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41380849






Miracle is Dead : Infection | ジンベー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41377134






練習 | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41383726






祝★V3 | Nez-doll 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41379372






MEIKOさん | 予感子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41380011






ミクとミレーヌ | 熊(lascalis) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41383470






?
八重歯なミク☆ | SIO-KAZUNOKO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41393964






かみまふらー | jaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41375139






初代日本語VOCALOID | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41392754






???
V3! | 瓦餅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41391647

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> :|
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/668737-hatsune-miku-project-diva-f/67172422
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That clears things up.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














#7
GUMIの軌跡 | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41410584






#10
～桜の木になろう～ | 薯子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41396419






V3年長組 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41385693






月の下の | 時雨 （TOKIAME） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41391105






MEIKO | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41379504






△△ | mery 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41380174






Song in description
赤心性:カマトト荒療治 | さいね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41379387






Luka. | Trendgold 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41400689






おもちゃの | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41384010






?
ミク | 桐子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41400052






愛言葉 | ミオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41383559






おまたせ | 露花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41379554






Happy BirthdayforLuka | てまり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41403315






神の名前に堕ちる者 | 櫻井エネルギー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41402328






Shi teyanyo...
【2/2】みっくみくとシテヤンヨ【４周年】 | リューセイ http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41410959






はせみく企画参加・・・灼熱ミク | jam 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41404630






左右の手で新旧絵比較 | ゆのまち。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41403558






１・３０ | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41396656






One more time....?
しろくろ | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41409516






らくがき | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41405104






MEIKO V3! | アサミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41399352






song in description
逢火離炎恋草子 | tanaka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41400148






AAAHHH, WHY ?
きらきらひかる | 二足豚肉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41402883






XDD
雪だるまと鏡音 | くち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41402287






プリンセスちゃん | 来宮まち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41411006






(´●´-●｀)」 | 谷井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41406227






?
雪ミクさん | 甘城なつき＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41415536






Mika-chan...
はいはいちゃいな～ | ふゆこ＠ボーパラ関西【E54】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41412009






游戏用立绘·フロイライン | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41405549






IA | 堕天使 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41395954






V3発売おめでとう！ | つばさ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41398343

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Devildog78965 said:


> I have a question is nightcore based of of vocaloid? Because that's what I heard? Thanks for the Info's and have a nice week of the day!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should have seen this early... Oh Well.

Nightcore isn't based of Vocaloid. To put it simply , its just sped up songs.

Also, about the use of an animegirl/Vocaloid pic , is to go along with how "happy hardcore" or the use of Miku pics (mostly...), is cause she can sing really fast.

Nightcore... Of Vocaloid songs






Or you already know that ._.

Personally, not all songs sound nice in nightcore...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 7, 2014)

On the subject of Diva, I can run Extend at 30FPS totally playable on the SV. ._. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course the Disappearance PV runs at 28.

Sent from my SCH-R530C


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 7, 2014)

All I'll say is...

SEGA. kz. WakamuraP. Teaser.













I watched it 20 times....and counting ._.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 7, 2014)

So, its really difficult playing on a 4 inch screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SCH-R530C


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 7, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> So, its really difficult playing on a 4 inch screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you go big screen, you can never go back...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Once you go big screen, you can never go back...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I played and uh..not my best work.. >////<


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Good morning 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Good Smile Company has released several new pictures of their Snow Miku Figma that will be available for pre-order for 4,000 JPY
very soon!

Via: http://mamitan.goodsmile.info/2014/02/figma-snow-miku/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

4th huge batch of F 2nd screenshots from 4gamer:

http://www.4gamer.net/games/225/G022515/20140203045/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Gorgeous Big Conversation - Hatsune Miku






from Album "MIKU-MIXTURE"

Gorgeous Big Conversation feat.Hatsune Miku / ゴージャスビッグ対談 feat. 初音ミク
Music by pinocchioP & Utsu-P
Lyrics by pinocchioP & Utsu-P
Arrangement by pinocchioP & Utsu-P

Cast : ARuFa
Illustration by ピノキオP
Directed by ピノキオP,ARuFa & そね

●"MIKU-MIXTURE"
http://www.umaa.net/what/miku_mixture...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

Rin, Gumi and Miku





Smilevideo →http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22831329

■Music&Lyrics：Rerulili http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/16274546

■Illust：IchinoseYukino http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/21686908

■Movie：MakinoSena http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/27603195

■Mastering：kagomeP http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/13631314

■English translation：Mes http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/21737824

Rerulili OfficialWebSite http://rerulili.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 7, 2014)

.




Starting today, and every day until the end of the event, Tokiko from Tokiko's Diary Sapporo will be uploading various images from the Snow Miku festival. Remember to check back daily for new images!

http://blog.livedoor.jp/tokikowww/archives/36218347.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

.




It looks like Family Mart is planning another promotion with Miku this spring. This time they will have a nendoroid and figma of Miku in a school outfit as top tier prizes.

Image source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/earlbox/12362220224/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That pic :thumbup:

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 8, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> That pic :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just noticed Meiko has a hangover. :3 Also, I do the things Rin, Len and Luka do. I get my shirt on, water plants, then I drink my coffee/juice x3 

Sent from my SCH-R530C


----------



## Dims_Camper (Feb 8, 2014)

Miku field 3 XD 

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 8, 2014)

Time sure moved quickly. It's already almost time for a new Racing Miku for the 2014 racing season. The website will relaunch on February 9th:

http://www.goodsmileracing.com/en/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

Tomorrow! YouTube Live on Miku channel!!!
3 Vocalo-Ps (Music composer using Vocaloid software) and 1 girl creating 1 song in 12hours!!! 

Featuring PinocchiopP, takamatt, Takahiro Nishijima, and Kazahana! Please watch and send message to them!

Start from February 9th at 11:00am Japan Standard Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3ExtWjjw5c&feature=share

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 8, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#2
GUMIの軌跡 | のん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41410584






Luka. | Trendgold 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41400689






ミク | 桐子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41400052






繰り返し一粒 | ユンケル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41421484






四つ葉のクローバーのミクちゃん | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41424939






ゆっかりん | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41431665






しろくろ | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41409516






雪の妖精さん！ | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41439191






ミクの旅 | 白夜[email protected]仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41420439






★ | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41427434






Song in description
右往左往 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41437800






IA 閉じ込めてみた | Dying 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41427010






ぎゅっと | hazime 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41418623






miku | Chikuwaemil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41431562






UTAU
デフォ子誕生祭！ | れんた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41424418






Song in description
【初音ミク】March for Groly | 愛舞（まなぶ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41413507


Anyone can ask for removal ._.








カイレンで夜のお誘い | るーこー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41425259








【ボーパラ関西】こるみあ！【E-13】 | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41416614






無題 | 粉粿 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41414642






Sitting in the rainbow | 芝士棒暮雪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41431811






Nostalgia | MIK△　PIK△ZO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41419160






[Daily Graffiti]No Logic | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41424868






miku | 绯喵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41429449






雪ミク | さつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41433575






透ケルトン | 101 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41403499

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Reminder 

Anyone here ?

1 hour left  are you ready 

YouTube Live on Miku channel!!!
3 Vocalo-Ps (Music composer using Vocaloid software) and 1 girl creating 1 song in 12hours!!! 

Featuring PinocchioP, takamatt, Takahiro Nishijima, and Kazahana! Please watch and send message to them!

Start from February 9th at 11:00am Japan Standard Time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3ExtWjjw5c&feature=share

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Reminder
> 
> Anyone here ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moments....

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 9, 2014)

I missed it.

Great.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I missed it.
> 
> Great.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You didn't miss it yet. Its a 12h live event 

2h 10m remains to finish 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














#1
Kasane Teto 
I have to say... Its beautiful 
吉原ラメント | 藤原 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41421167






#5
Look in the description for a song by Gumi English 
About me | humi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41420482






#8
?
四つ葉のクローバーのミクちゃん | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41424939






#10
繰り返し一粒 | ユンケル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41421484






ゆっかりん | エトランゼ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41431665






?
雪の妖精さん！ | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41439191






?
★ | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41427434






?
MIKU☆ | Prophet初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41445041






無題 | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41427965






Song is posted in thread(official), nico link in description.
ゴージャスビッグ対談 | ピノキオピー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41453673






『ボカロtheフェスタ13』参加 | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41450076






Racing Miku 2012. Isn't she just beautiful x3
レーシングミク　2012 | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41452832






?
桜 | 1107. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41454199






?
Song in description.
ヒカリノウミ | ちいうつ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41451733






Song in description.
僕の世界革命 | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41436826






Song in description.
冬服の記憶 | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41454659






Keep her smiling ice cream man...keep her smiling ?
And don't you make her sad.... Or else...
雪色兄妹 | いづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41442423






【イレイザー・オリジネイター】うしろとかまとめたもの | 壱村　皐月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41433953






似非民族的な | 芦野うづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41456161






Name this Vocaloid and I'll give you a cookie 
言和 | achui 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41447934






Song in description.
【初音ミク】鼓動の絆 | 愛舞（まなぶ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41452353

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------

.




More pictures from Good Smile Racing, this one gives a much better view of the full design.
via @ phaius66 http://pic.twitter.com/SolSb0UHjK

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 PM ----------

.




I'm finally back from work! I'd like to thank my co-writer Lawrence Elsa for maning this ship while I missed the entire Wonder Festival event. I hope you enjoyed what you saw. As a last treat, here's the rendered version of Racing Miku's 2014 design. The illustrator's name is "Oguchi", and it was designed by "Koyama Shigeto".

MikuFan

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

As a reminder, preorders for the Snow Miku Figma and 2014 Snow Miku Nendoroid are now open!

Figma: http://goodsmile-wf-global.ecq.sc/top/wh19maxfigwd00001.html
Nendoroid: http://goodsmile-wf-global.ecq.sc/top/wh19gscnenwd00001.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

"Ai Eki" While the title couldn't be more vague, ぼいじゃあ has graced us with a pure love song for...

Ai Eki - Hatsune Miku







Thanks for the translation, Descent-sensei (^-^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 9, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













Song in description.
アンバランスヒーロー | 砂屋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41469253






?
✩星の上✩ | はなか（夜） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41465019






I'll save you.
泣いてない | さくろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41468136






♥ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41471376






MIKU | 木子翔 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41464235






Song in description.
冬服の記憶 | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41454659






Song in description.
Should know the song just by looking at the art 
｡*゜+｡+゜*｡ | 葛桐汐音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41477863






?
2月8日 | ちゅんころもち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41474964






Song in description.
あの子のすべては僕のもの | 八三@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41469192






Rin and Oliver 
欲 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41480099






She's mine ?
Chocolate Miku | ⑥ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41466415






body and a soul | Xiao 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41454473






Number 45 X'D
ぼかろぐ | ユキモト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41469960






Aww kawaii x3
ゆかりちゃんとなかまたち | we53 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41462710






Afterschool | magz 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41472268






*HintHint* its Yan He , a Chinese Vocaloid 
【言和】言茉莉 | 渣糖糖雨@周更持续中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41467326






kagerou project 
らくがきつめつめ | 紅宮もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41468281

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 AM ----------

.






Here is a list of profile articles that have been transferred over to the new MikuStar.net so far. If you browse through them you will notice that quite a few changes have been made to the format and in a few cases the content has been enhanced or updated. I hope to have all of MikuStar's original profile articles installed by the end of April.

AOKI LAPIS
http://www.mikustar.net/the-characters/vocaloids-worldwide/aoki-lapis/

AVANNA
http://www.mikustar.net/the-characters/vocaloids-worldwide/avanna/

AKITA NERU
http://www.mikustar.net/the-characters/the-derivatives/akita-neru/

KASANE TETO
http://www.mikustar.net/the-characters/the-utaus/kasane-teto/

BLACK ROCK SHOOTER
http://www.mikustar.net/the-characters/special-mention/black-rock-shooter/

KZ LIVETUNE
http://www.mikustar.net/the-legends/kz-livetune-part-1/

From now on I'll announce new article transfers as they are made.

-Scott

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 10, 2014)

SNOW MIKU 2014 features the "Snow Statue" displayed in Odori Park, merchandising sales, stage shows inviting guests from various fields and many more, so don't miss this wonderful winter festival !

More info: http://snowmiku.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

.
2 of the modules for F 2nd designed by the winners of the Piapro contest are revealed!

http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/mikumiku2ch/imgs/2/0/2024e560.jpg

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------

.
DIVASTATION

*"The Girl in Paris"

pjd_sega teases the images of the upcoming songs for Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone.

*This image shows the Eiffel Tower in the background, with Miku carrying the umbrella. This marks the possible "Paris Movie Girl".

-> 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BgGO3juCAAAk5Xf.jpg
*This one shows a gauge beide the screen. It is no doubt "SING&SMILE" from Project mirai. 

-> 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BgGPaGXCIAApTSV.jpg
*"Store Bonuses"
Listed as pictures in the link are the store bonuses (posters, cards, PS3 custom theme, PC wallpaper).

Some of them maay give a clue on what's new in F 2nd.

-> http://miku.sega.jp/info/0768 (JP)


PjDWiki

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Ok, it's partially confirmed that these 3 images reveal the 3 upcoming new songs for F 2nd:

Yubikiri/Scop:
http://miku.sega.jp/info/public/image/miku/201402/20140210_DIVA_001.jpg

Knife/rerulili:
http://miku.sega.jp/info/public/image/miku/201402/20140210_DIVA_008.jpg

Blackjack/Yucha-P:
http://miku.sega.jp/info/public/image/miku/201402/20140210_DIVA_006.jpg

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza add eduardog131 to the list 

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Ok, it's partially confirmed that these 3 images reveal the 3 upcoming new songs for F 2nd:
> 
> Yubikiri/Scop:
> http://miku.sega.jp/info/public/image/miku/201402/20140210_DIVA_001.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, I officially hate my PS4, I can't play Diva on it. Its not themeable, its not anything to me as of right now.


Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 10, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> OK, I officially hate my PS4, I can't play Diva on it. Its not themeable, its not anything to me as of right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll get one, when more games are released. I'll definitely buy one when PjD gets there 

Should've been patient, Eduard XD

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 10, 2014)

OSTER Project released "Music Wizard of OZ", a sequel to her popular "Alice in Musicland" Vocaloid musical! Now waiting for translation... The art by Y Oji-chan is once again really cute by the way.

http://vocadb.net/S/47907


Music Wizard of OZ - Hatsune Miku Append, Kagamine Rin and Len Append, Kaito V3, Megurine Luka, Meiko and Gumi V3










OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project OSTER Project 



Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 PM ----------

.
"Cheater's Endroll" A cool new song by 亜沙 with a PV by the amazing △○□×

Cheater's Endroll - Kasane Teto






Thanks Descent-sensei.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 10, 2014)

V.A. feat. Hatsune Miku / MIKU-MIXTURE [Preview]





http://www.umaa.net/what/miku_mixture.html

＜参加ボーカロイド・クリエイター＞ ※50音順
ATOLS / うたたP / 鬱P / OSTER project / きくお / くらげP / k_zero+A / sasakure.UK / ざにお / 椎名もた(ぽわぽわP) / takamatt / DECO*27 / 西島尊大 / ピノキオP / 宮沢もよよ / millstones / monaca:factory / 40mP / Lemm

＜参加イラストレーター＞ ※50音順
あさぎり / あをこ / おぐち / 金子開発 / しーく / たま / ChaKoro / ナクアミ / meisa / ゆのまち。 / 吉田ヨシツギ / りょーの

Cover Illustration：ヤス | Yasu　
http://yasu895.blog83.fc2.com/

Movie：cislv　
http://cislv.net/


＜TRACKLISTING＞




01. Waltz of Knives / Lemm×西島尊大
Waltz of Knives / Lemm×Sondai Nishijima 
02. 夜更けのシュクレ / monaca:factory×k_zero+A
Late Night Sucre / monaca:factory×k_zero+A
03. アオゾラハルサイト / sasakure.UK×DECO*27
Aozoraharusite / sasakure.UK×DECO*27
04. HOME / DECO*27×40mP
HOME / DECO*27×40mP
05. walk / 椎名もた×宮沢もよよ
walk / siinamota×MoyoyoMiyazawa
06. 一緒に行こうよ、幸せな未来へ / ざにお×うたたP
Let's go together, to a happy future / zanioxUtataP
07. ゴージャスビッグ対談 / ピノキオP×鬱P
Gorgeous Big Conversation / pinocchioP×Utsu-P
08. 39 / sasakure.UK×DECO*27
39 / sasakure.UK×DECO*27
09. セイヴザプリンセス / sasakure.UK×OSTER project
Save the Princess / sasakure.UKxOSTER project
10. なきむしでんき / きくお×ATOLS
Electrical Cry-baby / Kikuo×ATOLS
11. ブレイクダウン / くらげP×takamatt
Break Down / kurageP×takamatt
12. Snow Song Show / sasakure.UK×DECO*27
Snow Song Show / sasakure.UK×DECO*27
13. 39 (millstones D&B-Influenced Remix)
39 (millstones D&B-Influenced Remix)
14. Snow Song Show (siinamota poncotsu remix)
Snow Song Show (siinamota poncotsu remix)






★iTunes Album Download Only Bonus Track
アオゾラハルサイト (y0c1e literal Remix) | Aozoraharusite (y0c1e literal Remix)
https://itunes.apple.com/jp/album/id804603244

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 11, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#9
✩星の上✩ | はなか（夜） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41465019






#10
Song in description.
アンバランスヒーロー | 砂屋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41469253






Strawbarry MIKU❀ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41493851






♥ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41471376






My new wall ?
冬に夏の魔法 | BEEK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41502196






Song in description.
あの子のすべては僕のもの | 八三@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41469192






Song in description.
We are all right！ | 朱種 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41488123






リンレン | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41496479






MIKU2 | 木子翔 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41496488






Beautiful!! ??
ODDS&ENDS | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41499554






IA逆さまの星空 | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41498159






The　Beast. | まっつー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41502327






雪ミク2014 | izumil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41493942






Emotions flowing Miku?, no emotions Miku (BRS) ?
Who cares. I love both 
MIKU&BRS | BBA☆表 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41486883






Don't let the cover fool you, look inside 
なんかちょっとだけ詰めた | MAAM. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41502306






鏡音トリオ | 桜餅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41506134






結月ゆかりさん | 七緒つむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41496252






汚い妄想は | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41486220






むぎゅうっ | 森 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41488376






雪ミク | 市丸アノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41501262






ボカロ新作 | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41501046






UTAU
Song in description.
はくぽ | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41486792






＼(˘ω˘ )　ア ヘ ミ ク　( ˘ω˘)／ | 茶々 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41506731






雪ミク | 柑雫糖❀ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41508898

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 11, 2014)

"Navy Blue" A mellow love song by Anemone with amazing Miku artwork.


Navy Blue - Hatsune Miku






Its beautiful 
Thanks, sensei.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

Aaaaaand here is the translation for OSTER's latest 

Thanks to vgperson 

Enjoy, ~20mn of OSTER project telling a story  

Music Wizard of OZ - Hatsune Miku Append, Kagamine Rin and Len Append, Kaito V3, Megurine Luka, Meiko and Gumi V3





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 11, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#10
冬に夏の魔法 | BEEK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41502196






Strawbarry MIKU❀ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41493851






Song in description.
We are all right！ | 朱種 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41488123






The　Beast. | まっつー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41502327






Song in description.
笑って | カノメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41500209






雪ミク | 柑雫糖❀ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41508898






ﾐｯｸﾊﾂﾈ | みく郎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41530583






むぎゅうっ | 森 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41488376






ゆめゆめ | -龍華- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41529230






六兆年と一夜物語 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41528880






メイドストレン | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41516889






雪の日のやつトレス | 宵月秦@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41515242






すのう！みく( •ω•ฅ）.｡.:*♡ | なのぷ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41509105






ついんてーる | ましゅにょろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41522907






Miku | aosui 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41524023






miku | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41524916

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 12, 2014)

[Miku channel]
Making of LIFE SIZE MIKU STATUE!
This Miku statue has been displaying at Haneda airport until March 31th 2014! and...hopefully she will be in your country in near future!

http://mikuwing.com/






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Watch Hatsune Miku V3 presentation by Big Fish Audio at NAMM 2014 and learn how to use Miku software ;D






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

[EXCLUSIVE on 39ch!] Music video of a new song by Ramune!
The song is included on the supplement CD of MIKU-Pack music & artworks
feat. Hatsune Miku Vol. 03.

Also, the song is to be distributed ONLY on KARENT today!
Enjoy the CD of MIKU Pack, the video on 39ch and the song on KARENT!

Stratocaster and me - Hatsune Miku





-Artist: Ramune
-Title: Boku To Stratocaster (Stratocaster and me)

-Movie: awoko

KARENT " Boku To Stratocaster " distribution site → http://karent.jp/album/1448

MIKU Pack → http://miku-pack.jp/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

.
"Mirrrrrors" Another song by music group Anemone﻿


Mirrrrrors - Hatsune Miku






Thanks for translating , sensei.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

.


Android Pizza said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------

.
It is reported that Famitsu confirms 2 more songs: Clover♣Club/Yuuyu-P & Yubikiri/Scop. The other 2 from the previous announcement, however, are still on hold.

http://www.projectdiva.fr/2014/02/1...-musiques-clover-club-et-yubikiri-confirmees/ (FR)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

.
Here are the scans of the latest F 2nd announcement. as well as HD rendered images of all Piapro modules, and DECORATOR module:

http://www.projectdiva.fr/2014/02/1...-musiques-clover-club-et-yubikiri-confirmees/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Watch Hatsune Miku V3 presentation by Big Fish Audio at NAMM 2014 and learn how to use Miku software ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. Sega is putting many pieces of quality into the models. ...
Hopefully this one has better Hair Dynamics than F.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 12, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Wow. Sega is putting many pieces of quality into the models. ...
> Hopefully this one has better Hair Dynamics than F.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed 

It'll be amazing 
Also the F for Ps3 was just a port from the Vita's f , this time it'll be made to use high quality and will be more amazing on the PS3 with F2nd 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 13, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 
There's meme going on pixiv right now XDD












Song in description.
東京駅 | げみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41544976






一緒に行こうよ、幸せな未来へ | 吉田ヨシツギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41533563






あけきってる！ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41539844






ゆめゆめ | -龍華- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41529230






六兆年と一夜物語 | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41528880






ﾐｯｸﾊﾂﾈ | みく郎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41530583






miku ver.2014 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41548914






This is a meme going on pixiv for Valentines day XD
特別な気分 | りゅぅか→時間不足 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41540265






How nice XD
鏡音らくがき３ | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41532642






ミク ! | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41529504






ネギトロ本17冊目 | 麻岡 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41547108






._.
病みカカミク（流血注意） | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41539064






バレンタインチョコ！ | まりえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41551006






WTF Kaito XDD
恋人といるときの雪って・・・ | 水晶@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41536041

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 13, 2014)

I have updated the links in post #3 
Will add more later 

I'll also link to some Ps I have , too 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is a photo report by Tokiko from the last day of the Snow Miku festival in Sapporo! These images were taken at the Sapporo Factory Hall, and the nearby Atrium:

http://blog.livedoor.jp/tokikowww/archives/36331813.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

.
HD rendered screenshots of Yubikiri and Clover Club SEGA uploaded.

http://miku.sega.jp/info/0772

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

.

From Descent Subs 
Do you guys know this new meme yet? Absolutely love it. Boyfriend with the embarrassed girlfriend in the snow. The line at the bottom says "being in the snow with my girlfriend...just filled with that special kind of feeling, it's something i love" (The bolded words in the subtitles are "special feeling")






Here is the original meme 
https://twitter.com/memetaa_ys/status/432122067459129345/photo/1


Thanks for the explaining the meme , Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

.


Android Pizza said:


> So, I'm currently in the process of making a Momo cover of Delusion Tax
> 
> I used the UST provided by the person who made the Teto cover, and the results weren't very satisfactory, so I'm editing it a little bit outside UTAU.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey Pizza 
How's the Momo cover going ?

Edit. I totally miss read it , sorry.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 14, 2014)

Momo, not Teto.

It's going okay I guess. I'll post a clip here soon.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Momo, not Teto.
> 
> It's going okay I guess. I'll post a clip here soon.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oops, my bad. 

Looking forward to it 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

From Pixiv's FB page 

Today's daily dose of Moé!




「Happy Valentine！」/「知梨」
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41098674&pixiv_fb



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------

.
MUCH more illustrations 













#10
。˚。○ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41559724






?
ミクさん | へいろー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41570129






あなたが曲を作る間 | 一の庭 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41560727






弱虫モンブラン | うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41573626






IA and Miku X'D
特別な気分 | 白夜[email protected]仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41559546






AWWW XD
Teh mighty negi mic XDD
特別な気分 | projectTiGER 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41562573






ルカさん | 小山乃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41571578






鏡音リンAppend | おかざきみつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41560969






苺✿*:.。.•*¨*• .。.:♡ | ☆Malachite 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41571661






_Marigold. | 幸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41562883






オリバー君。 | 川上啓 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41553634






?
レーシングミク ver.2014 | ・ω・*)  RRRRRua！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41561766






?
白無垢 | 萤火虫 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41566822

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

Happy Valentine's day! Have you decided presents for your someone you love? If not, what about Miku or her friends T-shirt?
All T-shirts are 20% off by using code: MIKULOVE20
Don't miss your chance!
Buy now: 
http://www.welovefine.com/357-hatsune-miku

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------

[EXCLUSIVE on 39ch!] 
Music video of a new song by PolyphonicBranch!
The song is included on the supplement CD of MIKU-Pack music & artworks
feat. Hatsune Miku Vol. 05.

Also, the song is to be distributed ONLY on KARENT!
Enjoy the CD of MIKU Pack, the video on 39ch and the song on KARENT!

A Perfect Day for Chocolate - Megurine Luka





-Artist: PolyphonicBranch
-Title: Chocolate BIYORI (A Parfect day for Chocolate)

-Illust: BUZZ
-Movie: hie

KARENT " Chocolate BIYORI " distribution site → http://karent.jp/album/1434

MIKU Pack → http://miku-pack.jp/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

Now on sale at iTunesStore!
[Special Page] http://karent.jp/special/luka14

Megurine Luka Anniversary 2014






She sings a touching gentle melody, while she sings emotionally to the wild sound. 
Megurine Luka is a diva who can enhance the charm of songs with her dignified voice.
Here we present you beautiful songs by Luka - Can you hear her breathing?
This is commemorable and sacred 5th annniversary of Megurine Luka in 2014. 

Track list
#1 Sleep / yaogi
#2 Rebellion / yu-go
#3 lost and found / ashcolor
#4 shin on pu / yamichrome
#5 lies&chocolatte / marshahall
#6 chocolate weather / PolyphonicBranch
#7 Z / AVTechNO!
#8 dreamin chuchu / emon(Tes.)
#9 Sorega anata no shiawase to ****emo / Heavenz"
#10 CHOCOLATE ROAD / toraboruta
#11 Gessoka/DAHLIA / TKP
#12 Feb.14 / otetsu
#13 Miracle is Dead / Sweet Revenge

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

New ┗|∵|┓ 


Confessions Rival Declaration* / 告白ライバル宣言 - Gumi






┏|∵|┛

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

.
New DECO*27

Stickybug - Hatsune Miku






DECO*27です。

■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

arranged with kous
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/7345364
■ https://twitter.com/kous1128

illustration by Ryono
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/12723668
■ https://twitter.com/ryonon

Conti New(DVD付) [CD+DVD] [Limited Edition] http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00I3LHL9Q

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------

.
 New rerulili

Parade in the Afternoon* / 午後のパレード - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

.

The off-vocal version from OSTER 

【VOCALOID MUSICAL】Music Wizard of OZ (off vocal ver.)





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00178 (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow it's not even a good anime guys 

Sent from my sushi grade tuna


----------



## MameTozhio (Feb 14, 2014)

Tezlastorme said:


> Wow it's not even a good anime guys
> 
> Sent from my sushi grade tuna

Click to collapse



not anime.. >.>


Anyway








My friend and I decided Gumi looks drunk in this video.. and the duck at the end of the video is... o.o


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

"Confession Rival Declaration" More from the cute world of the Confession Executive Committee and the True Love Series!

Confession Rival Declaration - Gumi






Thanks for the translation.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 PM ----------

Awww GOD *-*

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22866356

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

"A Perfect Day for Chocolate" PolyphonicBranch's new Luka Valentine's Day song!

A Perfect Day for Chocolate - Megurine Luka






Thanks for the translation Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Awww GOD *-*
> 
> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22866356

Click to collapse



Here it is 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------

MMD Cup 12 videos are out now!

http://vocadb.net/Tag/Details/MMD_Cup_12

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

[EN] Voctro Labs is offering a 14-day free trial of Vocaloid Maika!
You can download it here:
http://www.voctro-vocaloid.com/en/maika 

[SP] Voctro Labs está ofreciendo una prueba gratuita de 14 días de Vocaloid Maika!
La podéis descargar aquí:
http://www.voctro-vocaloid.com/es/maika

Tanks admin ★Hoshi for teh this...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

.

XDD
LOOOL @ Snake and Teto XDD






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------

Happy Valentine's day everyone.





Yeah, I know. 

Am late ._.
Well, better than never.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













She wanted to be #1 in today's rankings , and she got it ?
Problem?
。˚。○ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41559724






ミクさん | へいろー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41570129






弱虫モンブラン | うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41573626






??
第三次チョコレート戦争 | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41593022






?
初音：にゃんぱすー | 白夜[email protected]仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41579361






Title. That is all.
Tell Your World | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41593855






Song in description. Sung by Miku.
三毛猫とショートヘア | みず希 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41591606






Two Breaths Walking ?
二息歩行 | ぐも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41579309






?
SeeU | fu/ピュ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41592404






XDD
特別な気分 | 白夜[email protected]仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41579577






ハッピーバレンタイン | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41588210






♪Happy Valentine♪ | コガネ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41596615






Link to F2nd OP is in the description if you have missed it 
DECORATOR | projectTiGER 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41582164






NOOOOOOO! PLEASE don't ?
cut off | Amulet☆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41589252






??
呼鈴、君に告げる | ゆぐる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41580760






ホリディ | Msuke 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41584345






バレンタイン前日 | なのは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41580422






??
タイムマシン | Nviek5 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41574814






Welcome Kokone 
Song in description.
新ボカロkokone公式デモ曲「想歌百景」 | 甘倉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41592468






Lovehoshi might like this. Well, not all of it.
絵まとめ | しょこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41577820






Also some of this.
落書き詰め合わせ　５ | 灰音　瑚々 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41580062






Song link in the description.
Is posted here 
Music Wizard of OZ | うさぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41588959






C86サークルカット | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41583647

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA f is headed to North America on March 4th and in Europe on March 12th!

Grab all the details in the blog, including info on the Cross-Buy DLC:
http://blogs.sega.com/2014/02/14/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-pricing-info-release-date/

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 15, 2014)

"Stickybug" Deco*27's cute new love song for Valentine's day! It will also be part of the ContiNew album!

Stickybug - Hatsune Miku





Thanks for the translation, dear sensei ^-^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

YAY!

Deco*27 is a boss.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> YAY!
> 
> Deco*27 is a boss.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So many bosses XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 15, 2014)

The truth :3

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> The truth :3
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll pick this one ?












If you know what I mean.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 15, 2014)

"Heartbreak Monochrome" 40mP's sad but meaningful and hopeful new song. It will be on 96neko's WHICH album!

Heartbreak Monochrome - Gumi







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Tell Your World/kz is confirmed listed as one of the playable songs in the new Just Dance Wii U (Japanese ver.)!






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

.
World is mine MMD cup 12 is so full of fan service XDD. then again, its MMD what can you say XD
CALM DOWN SKIRT XDD
Also Api.Miku is taking a nice spot 

http://vocadb.net/Tag/Details/MMD_Cup_12

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Believe - Hatsune Miku





◆ Lyrics & Music：田辺智沙

◆ Arrangement & Production：Mitchie M
[http://mitchie-m.com]

◆ Effect：ビームマンP 
[http://www43.atwiki.jp/beamman/]

◆ Modeling：蛍の光
[https://twitter.com/hotaru_P]

◆ Compositing：TOHRU MiTSUHASHi
[http://blog.livedoor.jp/hard_schranz555]

◆ Motion：ゲルP 
[https://twitter.com/gerugeru01]

◆ Motion：rap
[https://twitter.com/rap_]

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 15, 2014)

Missed the live making of 1 song in 12h ?
I guess not 







YouTube Live! Making 1 song in 12 hours by 3 Vocaloid Ps and 1 girl!!

3 Vocalo-Ps (Music composer using Vocaloid software) and 1 girl creating 1 song in 12hours!!!

Featuring PinocchiopP, takamatt, Takahiro Nishijima, and Kazahana!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 PM ----------

.
OK so Haku (again...) is doing that thing ō.ō

Can you name each Characters' animes ?
Come on 

MMD Cup 12





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

.
Cool MMD bro, Needs more Guns 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

.
One more MMD Cup 12 ?
Ok 

Spinal Fluid Explosion Girl - Hatsune Miku and Gumi





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added 16th February 2014 at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was 15th February 2014 at 11:51 PM ----------

.
Not enough ???
Alright alright 

A whole new world - Kaito and Meiko





Featuring : Tohou Project , One Piece, Attack on Titan, Sengoku Basara , Hetalia and some other animes I forgot their names X)

Anyway enjoy!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

.

Last post for today 


MUCH more illustrations 













????
受け取って！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41599317






ホワイトバレンタイン | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41627053






最果て | イチゼン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41606284






甘い記念日 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41598468






青 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41598389






バレンタインデイ♡ | のら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41599888






?
2/14（14分の2） | 47AgDragon（しるどら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41606990






blue | かずか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41599051






恋慕歌姫。 | ラムダヤジルシ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41607703






?
初音ミク | 布莱特ZeroX 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41599193






?????????
あなたに♥Ｖａｌｅｎｔｉｎｅ | れみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41621375






._.
めーちゃんｈｓｈｓ | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41604425






??
kokone発売 | あっきー人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41615574






?
miku | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41626580






ありがとうをあなたに | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41598201






??
みっくみくにする魔法 | nanna 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41595608






ババ行進曲 | verus 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41604779






?
IA spring | きゃしー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41609757






Love is too high in here ?????
ツイッターとかまとめ。 | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41601876






Here too ???
ボーパラ関西　サンプル | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41614268






._.
ひたすら指を舐めるプレイ | レキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41595276






ニコ生の話 | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41603946






頑張れ女の子 | にのぬこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41624207






???
カラフルラバー | 妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41622151






Song in description. Posted here.
DECO*27新曲「おじゃま虫」イラスト撮影風景 | りょーのhttp://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41624037






UTAU
バレンタインりっちゃん | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41605987

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

.
Good night everyone 

?





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 16, 2014)

Good morning 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hi. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 16, 2014)

"Unrequited Love Crawl" a sad, cute, "rovrey" song by 小宮ちゃんP


Unrequited Love Crawl - IA and Yuzuki Yukari






There goes my manliness...
Thanks for the translation, sensei.
Now, what was I doing with my rife before watching this...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 16, 2014)

New MJQ 

Gone - Hatsune Miku V3 English







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

MMD Cup 12 
































This one ↓ ??
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22894454


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good morning 
Busy life ?

I will post yesterday's and today's rankings whenever I have the time.

If I missed anything please post guys.

Bye.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

Oh and happy birthday Kaito 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

It's Mr. Awesome KAITO's Birthday in Japan!

Celebrate with him with a wallpaper featuring all of his modules of F 2nd!

http://miku.sega.jp/info/0774

PjDWiki

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------







Great news for KAITO fans!
From 15th of February, KAITO V3 is finally available as Mac version AND also for download! Check out the product page:
http://sonicwire.com/product/vocaloid/special/kaitov3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------






The official Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin & Len, MEIKO and KAITO wigs for cosplayers! 
Be Miku, Rin, Len, MEIKO or KAITO by wearing these!

More info: http://www.assistcosplay.com/category/340/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Now on sale at iTunesStore!
[Special Page] http://karent.jp/special/kaito14






KAITO Anniversary 2014 

Can you hear him singing cheerfully in the blue wind?
His voice delivers warmth to you together with melodies.
KAITO keeps on going! Let's celebrate his 8th anniversary!

Track list:
♪頑なP / swing-by (feat. KAITO)
♪CRONUS×CЯOCUS / Black garden (feat. KAITO)
♪As'257G / 虚空図書館のリピカ (feat. KAITO)
♪キッドP / 残月 (feat. 鏡音レン&KAITO)
♪F.Koshiba（わんだらP） / wanderer (feat. KAITO)
♪HzEdge（クリスタルP） / 彼方 (feat. KAITO)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

.
MUCH more illustrations 


Note. These are yesterday's rankings 










#5
So much ????
受け取って！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41599317






#6
Song in description.
ホワイトバレンタイン | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41627053






??
最果て | イチゼン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41606284






Sorry Kaito, but you're only enjoying that crown for one day ō.ō
甘い記念日 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41598468






?
miku | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41626580






?
雪ミク | 手鞠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41643945






青 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41598389






KAITO | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41630824






?
-☆- | Rosele 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41652056






XD
相容れない二人 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41630802






チョコレート | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41649062






Yeah...
ＲＴされた数のチョコレートを食べさせてくれるレンきゅん。 | よもりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41640016






初音ロック | れんた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41636067






?
み | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41638077






はぁと。 | しじゅうはち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41638899






?????
Happy Valentine's Day! | うずら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41628416






Oh crap my Kawaii meter committed suicide. Why did..*looks at pic*...
? I WANNA H..HHH.. HHHHNNNNGGGG *dies*
★★★ | 姫神かをり@春コミＭ50a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41640358






KAITO誕！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41629015






??
はぴばKAITOV3！ | 二渡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41648289






You don't need to put makeup , you are beautiful without it ??
MAKEUP | Itsia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41631744






Song in the description.
君を鳴らしていた | 花芽宮るる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41652582






I love it  ?
Spring Miku 2014 | HIIRO/ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41650820






How nice :3
Wait... WTF Elsa ō.ō
凍りつくそう | AZURE 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41632501






Song in description.
v3诞 | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41632413

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> This one ↓ ??
> http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22894454

Click to collapse




Here it is on YouTube X"D






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

Thought you missed out on your chance to get these exclusive figures? Preorder deadlines have been extended!

http://www.mikufan.com/2014-winter-wonder-festival-preorders-extended-to-february-20th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

A new DnB track by HSP, this time using Miku's V3 software. Also has a free download via nicovideo's "download music" function: 

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22909905

No nico account? Click here: 
http://vocadb.net/S/48346

Too lazy ? Here :
Scapecort - Hatsune Miku V3





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Now on sale at iTunesStore!
> [Special Page] http://karent.jp/special/kaito14
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You little ice cream XDD

Sup ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You little ice cream XDD
> 
> Sup ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hai :3

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hai :3
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You guys are really good at lurking XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You guys are really good at lurking XDD
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 17, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













??
ミクコレクション | 望月けい@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41664402






?
雪ミク | 手鞠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41643945






Imagination Forest is sung by IA, so this is OK 
Kagerou Project
想像フォレスト | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41647329






?
-☆- | Rosele 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41652056







み | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41638077






Always fun with the twins ?
UP!SMILE!! | かどこあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41661615






Kaito is angry of his V3 XD
相容れない二人 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41630802






ﾊｯ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41671063






Something is wrong here =.=
僕の玩具 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41660090






Looks nice 
衣装交換 | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41685239






?
あんにゅいティータイム✿ | くれは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41660048






?
ミクだもよん | みぅく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41672029






Song in description.
kanon（IA） | ヤミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41667753






KAITOお誕生日おめでとう | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41662914






Oh come on, I love you, non will take your place. Don't be angry... *kiss on cheek* 
貴方のせいだ | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41665393






Yukari-chan ?
ゆかりんさん | コナ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41672736






Gimme gimme gimme o(≧∀≦)o
?
ぱふぱふにゃーにゃー | 柚又 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41663348






Song in description ?
ササメキゴト | 金子開発 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41668453






Cover and pic 36 are ours 
Other funny pics in here too XD
ｍっｓｐｒｋｇｋ３乙 | はこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41642081






How nice 
雪ミク(ラフ) | ねこ鞠 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41663066






Song in description. 
?
アンバランスヒーロー | 2串だんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41658918

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Tell Your World/kz is confirmed listed as one of the playable songs in the new Just Dance Wii U (Japanese ver.)!

Click to collapse



I saw Miku and Wii U and smiled 
And then saw Japanese version ?

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

Hey @FireWall123 
I'm drawing Kaito for my friend since it's his birthday soon, but I have pretty strict guidelines for my reference image. They are
1. Must be facing camera, or close enough to be
2. Arms or legs aren't covering majority of body
3. Can't be Chibi or Kawaii or a younger version of character 
4. Must be him alone. 

I've searched like 2 hours for images to no result, you think you can find me some? 

Thanks!

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Good morning 



ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> I saw Miku and Wii U and smiled
> And then saw Japanese version ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Region lock is  a pain ?



> Hey @FireWall123
> I'm drawing Kaito for my friend since it's his birthday soon, but I have pretty strict guidelines for my reference image. They are
> 1. Must be facing camera, or close enough to be
> 2. Arms or legs aren't covering majority of body
> ...

Click to collapse



Specific detailed images are hard to find , but I'll see what I can find 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

@ThatKawaiiGuy like these ? (Or Close...)

Found in Pixiv , look in there you'll find many 


















Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @ThatKawaiiGuy like these ? (Or Close...)
> 
> Found in Pixiv , look in there you'll find many
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That last one is nice, thanks! 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> That last one is nice, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're welcome 

Here's the link to the original : http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41705549

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

The Kagamines got competition 







It looks like Yamaha is releasing their own set of twins: Anon and Kanon. These two singing school girls will be available starting March 3rd. 

Product information: 
http://www.vocaloid.com/news/products/vocaloidvocaloid3_library.html

Official Page with a demo: 
By HachiojiP
http://anokano.com/teaser.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

I can see people freaking out over them in the near future.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

.
This is for Kaito V3... Baka, its not like I like him or anything. But he sounds AMAZING ( Aside from the song's meaning...).

Cantarella ~ Grace Edition ~ - Kaito V3 





Oh, and it will be in PjDF2nd 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> I can see people freaking out over them in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll still go with smexy Len and the killer Rin 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> .
> This is for Kaito V3... Baka, its not like I like him or anything. But he sounds AMAZING ( Aside from the song's meaning...).
> 
> Cantarella ~ Grace Edition ~ - Kaito V3
> ...

Click to collapse



I always hated Cantarella. It sounds okay, but when you look at those English lyrics...
o___o

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I always hated Cantarella. It sounds okay, but when you look at those English lyrics...
> o___o
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Watch it on niconico 

But yeah, lyrics are...well, you know...

But its nothing compared to ******** star ******** (I had to ._.)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

.

「Girls」 A well known song by EasyPop, covered by Maria that has been requested many times.


Girls - Megurine Luka







Thanks for the translation Descent-san ^-^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------

.

This MMD cup 12 vid is a MUST WATCH 

Strawberry☆ - Kagamine Rin
http://vocadb.net/S/48347


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Some more info about the new twins 
Apparently, they are tsundere. 

From the Vocaloid (not the HUGE one... )

New VOCALOID3 Library Announcement Released from Yamaha

Today, on February 18, 2014 (in JST), Yamaha Corporation released an official announcement about their new VOCALOID3 library "Anon Kanon".
This product contains woman singing voice library of high school twins, Anon and Kanon.
There are two voice types, as Anon stands for "Dere (Sweet)" and Kanon stands for "Tsun (Prim)" (in Japanese word "Tsun-Dere").
And, recommended pitch and tempo is set wide so everyone can use this in various genre of songs like Rock, Danceable, and Ballad.
The package version of this product will be available on March (downloadable ware will be released on March 3), and we will post another article when it is actually released.

For more information, please refer to the official announcement below (written in Japanese).
http://jp.yamaha.com/news_release/2014/14021802.html
http://www.vocaloid.com/news/products/vocaloidvocaloid3_library.html

VOCALOID is the registered trademark of Yamaha Corporation.
Anon Kanon is the registered trademark of Yamaha Corporation.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------

An upcoming special issue of Otona no Kagaku will include a keyboard that lets Miku sing in real time. It was created in collaboration with Crypton Future Media and Yamaha, and it uses a special chip loaded with Miku's voice to synthesize vocals as the keyboard is played. Vocals are either a single vowel, do-re-mi-etc. or one of five preset lyrics.

http://nlab.itmedia.co.jp/nl/spv/1402/18/news085.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

Anon and Kanon demo song




It's official.
A&K > Kagamines

I better hide from @lovehoshi now...:sly:

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Anon and Kanon demo song
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY, cause they have a LOOOOOONNG way to beat the Kagamine Twins. They will be Road rolled by Kagamines 

On a side note, its by 8#prince of course it'll be great.

Also, just wait for Kagamines V3... 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> They will steal the Road Roller and Road roll the Kagamines
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



FTFY.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Anon and Kanon demo song
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a very dangerous statement... Don't make me go yandere!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah.... Good luck with that.

You know what I think, I think they will fall for smexy Len XDD
and then, Rin finds out about their secrets with Len. Then Len  dies and Rin cuts off the tsun twins hands, for her fear garden X'DD

But its too early for that 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> That's a very dangerous statement... Don't make me go yandere!

Click to collapse



Oh crap.

I'll leave you with hoshi , pizza. Bye.

PS stay alive XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

We will see what happens when they are released...

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> We will see what happens when they are released...
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If those twins do get more popular... Rin can always *deal with the situation*... And I can *deal with* their fans hehe...

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Yeah.... Good luck with that.
> 
> You know what I think, I think they will fall for smexy Len XDD
> and then, Rin finds out about their secrets with Len. Then Len  dies and Rin cuts off the tsun twins hands, for her fear garden X'DD
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't leave! Join the party!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Don't leave! Join the party!

Click to collapse



Alright alright 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Alright alright
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



But really though, I'm rooting for them. I want to hear and maybe create songs with all four twins singing. It'll be awesome!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

o_o

For real, that is one awesome demo song...

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> o_o
> 
> For real, that is one awesome demo song...
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is what happens when you put a prince to do the demo 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> That is what happens when you put a prince to do the demo
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Exactly.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> But really though, I'm rooting for them. I want to hear and maybe create songs with all four twins singing. It'll be awesome!

Click to collapse



I demand a funny song 

Oh and please don't kill Len in the song.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I demand a funny song
> 
> Oh and please don't kill Len in the song.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't worry. Everyone will die...


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Don't worry. Everyone will die...

Click to collapse



I think you forgot to turn off yandere mode ._.

Edit. Oh well, at least Len wont be alone :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I think you forgot to turn off yandere mode ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Oh sorry... Everyone will be singing together happily as a big happy family. Singing about how different people can set aside differences and get along.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Oh sorry... Everyone will be singing together happily as a big happy family. Singing about how different people can set aside differences and get along.

Click to collapse



Nice 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



And then Len accidentally falls off the stage hits his head and dies.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> And then Len accidentally falls off the stage hits his head and dies.

Click to collapse



Poor Len ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

I love this song.






Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Poor Len ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



But then Kanon kisses Len and he wakes up. But then Rin...


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> But then Kanon kisses Len and he wakes up. But then Rin...

Click to collapse



....just got real

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> But then Kanon kisses Len and he wakes up. But then Rin...

Click to collapse



... Gets angry...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------

.
Look at that...

Hoshi posted this, BTW.






Something has changed on Crypton's page about the Kagamines. They're mentioning a (possible) V3 release. Nothing has been set in stone yet but the mention of it is enough to get my hopes up. Len and Rin English anyone? 

Source: http://www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/prod/vocaloid/cv02.jsp

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> ... Gets angry...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



If Rin and Len English comes out... My Miku English might have some new friends...


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> If Rin and Len English comes out... My Miku English might have some new friends...

Click to collapse



English is nice , but will have a lot to catch 

And you better get her some friends...
Don't leave her alone.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> English is nice , but will have a lot to catch
> 
> And you better get her some friends...
> Don't leave her alone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm her friend! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm her friend!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know. I meant when you leave the house...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

That reminds me...






XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I know. I meant when you leave the house...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my god. It's been so long since I've seen that video! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Oh my god. It's been so long since I've seen that video!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah me too XDD

The post about the English Twins gave me flashback XDD


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yeah me too XDD
> 
> The post about the English Twins gave me flashback XDD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully their English will be way better this time!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hopefully their English will be way better this time!

Click to collapse



Also not sounding like another person is singing, like Miku's English 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Also not sounding like another person is singing, like Miku's English
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Miku's English isn't soo bad. I think it's cute. But I agree her pitch is lower.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Miku's English isn't soo bad. I think it's cute. But I agree her pitch is lower.

Click to collapse



Its nice, but its not like the same Miku I know :'(

The only song with English Miku I listen to is Mitchie's latest. "Love! Snow! Really Magic!" , where English Miku raps , sounds nice.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Its nice, but its not like the same Miku I know :'(
> 
> The only song with English Miku I listen to is Mitchie's latest. "Love! Snow! Really Magic!" , where English Miku raps , sounds nice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha. We'll see what the future of Miku English is like. I think it's going to be a great one!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Haha. We'll see what the future of Miku English is like. I think it's going to be a great one!

Click to collapse



Hopefully :')

MitchieM will continue to use Miku's English, am certain of this 
Which is nice with Mitchie's skills 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














#3
??????
ミクコレクション | 望月けい@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41664402






#10
??
雪ミク | 村上 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41690485






?
UP!SMILE!! | かどこあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41661615






カイトさんへ！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41686393






Kaiko 
アイスおかわり！！！ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41686322






ﾊｯ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41671063






????
ボトルミク | 手刀葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41692281






That song... (; - 
「glow」 | 【hews】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41686571






KAITOさん | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41698559






Chu☆ | 露花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41686358






I MUUSSTT REESIST...AAAHHHH
初音MILK | まなもこたん♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41689769






IA ??
IA | u.u 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41699202






兄さんわさわさ | しなお茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41691865






Love them all ?
初音ミクリオ | みゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41694079






?
れんー？ | mipi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41700906






??
無題 | 樹実鳥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41700036






Song in description.
【KAITOお誕生会】飲みに来ないか | 59 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41687814






SeeU  ??
☜SeeU☞ | SABAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41696572






?
一夜 | ゆるの｡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41695753

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 19, 2014)

The V3 Miku model by REMmaple is finally completed and ready for download! Make sure you read the model rules before use.

Announcement page: http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im3788983

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Good morning.

More information on the Hatsune Miku pocket keyboard, such as how to operate it, and where you can order.

http://www.mikufan.com/april-editio...ne-to-include-a-hatsune-miku-pocket-keyboard/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

.
New modules coming to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone:

*Deep Sky/Nidy-2D (Monochrome Blue Sky)
*Hello, Good Night/sasakure.UK (Nega*Posi Continues)
*Cheerful modules/bun + DIVA.NET gift (SING&SMILE)

Release: Feb. 25

http://miku.sega.jp/info/0777

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

.

In other news 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2014)

Dat image...

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been listening to the songs in Project Mirai 2.

They're gold. It's a shame they're so obscure.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 19, 2014)

I got a new PS3...but I also lost my Diva F disk. X3 oh well at least I have the demo..also...Space Channel 5 because yes. 






Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I've been listening to the songs in Project Mirai 2.
> 
> They're gold. It's a shame they're so obscure.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, the songs are really Perfect 

Why do you think they're obscure ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Why do you think they're obscure ?

Click to collapse



Minimal YouTube views compared to other stuff.

(And no, I'm not talking about crazy popular stuff like World is Mine)

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Minimal YouTube views compared to other stuff.
> 
> (And no, I'm not talking about crazy popular stuff like World is Mine)
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In niconico they have a lot more views 

So they are not obscure 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------




eduardog131 said:


> I got a new PS3...but I also lost my Diva F disk. X3 oh well at least I have the demo..also...Space Channel 5 because yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Digital FTW!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> In niconico they have a lot more views
> 
> So they are not obscure
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was thinking of that too...

But they can still be considered somewhat obscure outside Japan.

Now, I must post this 





Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> In niconico they have a lot more views
> 
> So they are not obscure
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I bought a disk copy xD now I need to spend another $60 DX

Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 19, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Sorry I bought a disk copy xD now I need to spend another $60 DX
> 
> Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I bought the digital for $50 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I bought the digital for $50
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I might as well wait for the Vita version instead...now that it'll come early. 






Sent from my HTC One SV using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of that too...
> 
> But they can still be considered somewhat obscure outside Japan.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------




eduardog131 said:


> I might as well wait for the Vita version instead...now that it'll come early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll get that too , and a vita.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Eh...I have to :thumbdown: this one.

Miku doesn't sound like herself, and....don't like the remix very much.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Eh...I have to :thumbup: this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse





Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse














Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------

.




Have you been following the video submissions from the 12th MikuMikuDance Cup? Here's the two mylists for the final entries, in order of most-viewed to least viewed. This should help narrow down the lists for everyone (there's 763 entries total!).

List #1: http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/39018486#+sort=8

List #2: http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/39018487#+sort=8

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Now, where's that Hachune Miku reaction image...

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Now, where's that Hachune Miku reaction image...
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That's not what I'm talking about :/

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> That's not what I'm talking about :/
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know...





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 20, 2014)

Now...I wish we had a thanks button.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Now...I wish we had a thanks button.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We need a "Love" button. Also, 100  per minute limit, you know what make it unlimited 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------

.
Dear Pizza, sir eduardog131 is not in the members list...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#3
??
雪ミク | 村上 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41690485






#5 
??
ボトルミク | 手刀葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41692281






#9
Song in description. HSP 
Poster in here.
scapecoat | かんざき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41711082






...
「glow」 | 【hews】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41686571






??
✺ | [email protected]原稿修羅場 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41712223






カイトさんへ！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41686393






アイスおかわり！！！ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41686322






??
桜ミク | しぐま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41712063






*-*
雪ミク | hutuu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41711130






兄さんわさわさ | しなお茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41691865






The pain....
布団から出れない | びび 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41713581






??
雪みくちゃん | あや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41707549






バレンタイン | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41710652






I'd stay for dinner if I had to. Or gimme a hug , just. one. Hug. Is. Enough. For. Me. Please...*-*
【VOCALOID】TEA TIME | AO凹君@睡眠不足です 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41707936






???
はる*ミク | IRIA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41715818






Dem...
miku | 七癖みり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41712584






XD
カイメイ | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41705479






?
sync-loid:04 -Yellow Star- | 市子おはる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41723934






??
アペンドリンレン | 夕華ののこ＠ボーパラB-43 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41708483






Song in description.
【GUMI】不帰の彩【オリジナル曲PV】 | 綾兎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41712437






Gakupo...? ?
兄妹 | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41703900






??????
メロディ！ | なのは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41720088






?
桜 | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41707140







Dangerously-Kawaii
????
ミクリンちゃん | ささしま唯 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41713747






Song in description. Fakery Tale.
嘘になってしまえばいい | ぱるしゅー@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41722464






Look inside 
【腐・カイレン】高校同級生パロ詰め合わせ【漫画】 | [email protected] 春コミ東６ゆ21a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41707253






snow magic!!! | ryota 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41707751






******* NYAN~ (^*w*^)
耳と… | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41713410






UTAU
ニセモノプログラム | rebellioustroll 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41712405






GRAB MY HAND O-Q
叫 | すわこ＠休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41721591






Yes...
未来デリバリー　ちいさなアシモフと緑の忘れ物 | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41701701

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'D KILL FOR THIS *-*






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

ITS HEEEEERRREEEE DDD

The full (non-game) PV for DECORATOR that was directed by SEGA and Wakamura has been uploaded!

DECORATOR - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Some MMD Cup12 from niconico 

See more,
Here : http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/39018486#+sort=8
And here : http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/39018487#+sort=8


http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22878515


Hellsing 
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22882074


http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22887915


http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22835642


96neko, no wonder 
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22888925


I'll kill 'em and take his place *-*
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22876395


http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22894788


http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22896700


So good that I had to post it :')
KantaiCollection
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22897193


WARNING... THIS MMD IS SOO WEIRD. IF YOU ARE NOT INTO... WEIRD MMDs PLEASE DO NOT CLICK. its Addictive too. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!




http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22887271




KantaiCollection XD
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22883369


K.C. again. How kawaii X3
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22887612


http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22888040


Touhou 
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22887980


Wonderful :'D
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22887910


TouhouFF13
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22888502


WTF¿
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22889971

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 20, 2014)

This MMD needs his own post 

Lead the way, Animasa 
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22836517

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------

.
This one is nice 
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22857667

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

COMING THIS WEEKEND ON MIKUSTAR:

In a story that stretches from Washington's halls of supremacy to Japan's forest of death, the newest installment of MikuStar's science fiction adventure novel will reveal how the angelic life form brought to Earth through a catastrophic science experiment came to be known as “Hatsune Miku”.

A benevolent being on a righteous quest, the Digital Angel travels the world restoring hope, love and inspiration. But soon, she will be discovered by a military colonel whose only interest is power...

DIGITAL ANGEL Chapter 5: “Miku” will be published Saturday, February 22 at 8:00 pm Eastern, 5:00 pm Pacific.

Read it soon on MikuStar...

Main page: WWW.DIGITALANGEL.INFO

Illustration "Ultimate" by ゆうなま (Yūnama)
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/OAKU

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------

.




A fan translation of the information on http://anokano.com/teaser.html


杏音 (Anon) : Younger Sister





Age - 18 years old
Birthday - March 3rd
Height - 160cm (5' 3")
Weight - 46kg (101.4 lbs)
Special Skill - Dancing
Favorite Food - Bread
Expert in which subject? - None but if there is one, it's History

A dizzy, pure hearted, short-haired girl, she barely listens to what others say. 
But when come to dancing, most claim she's very actively on it.
She like her older sister, Kanon, the most.




鳥音 (Kanon) ; Older Sister





Age - 18 years old
Birthday - 3 March
Height - 158cm (5' 2.2")
Weight - 43kg (94.8 lbs)
Special Skill - Dancing
Favorite Food - Bread
Expert in which subject? - Sports and Math

A leader-type girl with good reflexes and strong heart.
What she worries about the most is her younger sister’s, Anon's, future.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#2

scapecoat | かんざき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41711082






#6
??
✺ | [email protected]原稿修羅場 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41712223






#9
??
桜ミク | しぐま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41712063






????
初音ミク「マジカルミライ」 | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727049






?
布団から出れない | びび 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41713581






Deino
ネハンシカ | Deino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727427






??
はる*ミク | IRIA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41715818






My N5's new wall ?
初音ミク -Append- | 鳴穂クロ【仕事募集中】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727685






KagPro =)
空想フォレスト | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41728655






「せ・・・先輩！」 | うーたん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727117






「３９」！ ??
防寒ミクさん | やもり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41740623






二息歩行 | 夕夏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41740775






冬から春へ | 夕華ののこ＠ボーパラB-43 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41728750






IA-Chan ??
IA | 美宮@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727043






Links for UTAU Teto cover and Miku original in description.
??
君と会えた、そんな夢 | 八三@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41740166






???
初音ミク | メーガー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41731145






UTAU. song in description.
脳漿炸裂ガール | 黑川カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41739025






?
待ちわびた青 | キサラギ（如月） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727839






慟哭トリガー | 不腐君 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41731122






ME☆GUMI | 柊 りん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41732100

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Feb 21, 2014)

am I the only one who thinks this would sound awesome if there was a GUMI version of it?


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

MameTozhio said:


> am I the only one who thinks this would sound awesome if there was a GUMI version of it?

Click to collapse



The video isn't available in your country...: cries:

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

Kagamine Rin/Len & Megurine Luka Anniversary Fair on USA Animate Online Shop !
Get a special sticker for every $10 of Hatsune Miku-related merchandise you purchase!There are 9 different kinds, so try to collect them all!

http://en.animate-onlineshop.jp/special/fair/rinlenluka/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

"Left-Right Sympathy" An amazing new track by 40mP, check it out!...

Left-Right Sympathy - Gumi






........


"Colorful" A simple, powerful, emotional rock song featuring Gumi by producer ジワタネホ...

Colorful - Gumi







Thanks for translating these , sensei.


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

Have you guys seen the live video of the F 2nd just now? Is it great for those who are seeing it just now? What? You're miss the live? Too bad for you but the good news it someone on the youtube has uploaded the video of it with 3 songs that are played from the live just now! Here's the video of the 3 songs from the live! 

Glory 3usi9:





Melt:





DECORATOR:





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------

.
"Rabbit" dezzy new motivational song. IA raps and says "homie" and that's all you need to know


Rabbit - Hatsune Miku and IA







Thank you :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 21, 2014)

.




[EN] Bruno and Clara have gotten a face lift! They now have a new boxart design as well as a new website design more like the page created for MAIKA. Their art is still illustrated by Rumple (http://btrumple.deviantart.com/). 

Check out the new page here: http://www.voctro-vocaloid.com/en/brunoclara

[SP] Bruno y Clara han conseguido un cambio de imagen! Ahora tienen un nuevo diseño boxart, así como un nuevo diseño de sitio web que se parece más a la página creada para MAIKA. Su arte sigue ilustra Rumple (http://btrumple.deviantart.com/).

Echa un vistazo a la nueva página aquí: http://www.voctro-vocaloid.com/en/brunoclara

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 












#5
?
雪ミク2014 | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41745586






#8
??
初音ミク「マジカルミライ」 | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727049






??
初音ミク -Append- | 鳴穂クロ【仕事募集中】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727685






?
集合体 | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41753727






Oh thanks ?
防寒ミクさん | やもり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41740623






シリョクケンサ | えいきち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41746444






??
無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41752174






??
「Bottle Miku」 | 【hews】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41755230






Song links in description.
【GUMI】 ずっと屋上にいる　透明エレジー 【手描きPV】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41744354






?
重力↑ | 鈴蘭 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41744317






AAAHHHHH MY EYES IT BURNS AAAHHH  
＼ バササッ！！！／ | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41755873






Sure, its all yours ?
My World | ファイアセル＠スタジオプロト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41742897






??
桜ミク | 夕華ののこ＠ボーパラB-43 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41750299







.゜★にじいろのカイトさん☆゜+.゜ | shirokutsu☆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41727818






GALACO  its been a while… welcome back 
galaco in the galaxy !! | F*Kaori 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41758344







カイト兄 | 水街 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41757526






Gotta love them all.
????
ボーパラ用ポスター | クロノ@進捗ダメです 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41748741






Look who's here today 
Welcome Anon and Kanon to the Vocaloid family 
杏音鳥音 | ふらいあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41747281






Kawaii x3
浮き輪ミク | norico 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41761588






I'll just ? pre...pretend nothing ha..happened.
*** | 亮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41755185






?
雪ミク2014　(１) | akino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41753569






?
ルカさま～ | ヒカリノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41752331






ストレン絵チャット会 | 真尾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41750072

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2014)

Eek @ Bruno and Clara

Looks odd imo

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Bruno reminds me of Justin Timberlake lol

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Bruno reminds me of Justin Timberlake lol
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Nice IBRS avatar. I made this as my emblem in BO II. Seems appropriate. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Nice IBRS avatar. I made this as my emblem in BO II. Seems appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Damnnnnnnnnn
That's an inspiration! 
I don't know why I haven't done that, I think mine is the Triforce

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Damnnnnnnnnn
> That's an inspiration!
> I don't know why I haven't done that, I think mine is the Triforce
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Then there are these.... 

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Then there are these....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bro, you've just won my respect, good job 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Bro, you've just won my respect, good job
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



BRS is among the most unique anime ever.
I had to make the emblems. Black Gold Saw's crown is VERY hard. Don't let its simplicity fool you. The horns were killer, haha. IBRS's shattered star wasnfairly hard. Strength's fist was fairly easy.

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> BRS is among the most unique anime ever.
> I had to make the emblems. Black Gold Saw's crown is VERY hard. Don't let its simplicity fool you. The horns were killer, haha. IBRS's shattered star wasnfairly hard. Strength's fist was fairly easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Glad to see someone else who sees the series as I do, instead of just looking at it from the cover, and not reading the book! (metaphor, I don't mean the Manga) 
But yeah, every body says it's confusing, or just not good. But they don't look at it the way we do, the story inside, at the bottom of BRS  

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 22, 2014)

> > Originally Posted by Mansevolver<br />
> > BRS is among the most unique anime ever.<br />
> > I had to make the emblems. Black Gold Saw's crown is VERY hard. Don't let its simplicity fool you. The horns were killer, haha. IBRS's shattered star wasnfairly hard. Strength's fist was fairly easy.<br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Characters are feminine in visage, yet not sexualized. Character design is thee most unique.

NOTHING ELSE is like it.
It is a personal favorite.

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------




> > Originally Posted by Mansevolver<br />
> > BRS is among the most unique anime ever.<br />
> > I had to make the emblems. Black Gold Saw's crown is VERY hard. Don't let its simplicity fool you. The horns were killer, haha. IBRS's shattered star wasnfairly hard. Strength's fist was fairly easy.<br />
> > <br />
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse




Characters are feminine in visage, yet not sexualized. Character design is thee most unique.

NOTHING ELSE is like it.
It is a personal favorite.

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Characters are feminine in visage, yet not sexualized. Character design is thee most unique.
> 
> NOTHING ELSE is like it.
> It is a personal favorite.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! Oh yes! Amen to that! I've always praised Huke for designing a character, that is young, and shows so much skin, yet had no sexual appeal! That is the reason why I watched it in the first place, and the way my obsession started! 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Yes! Oh yes! Amen to that! I've always praised Huke for designing a character, that is young, and shows so much skin, yet had no sexual appeal! That is the reason why I watched it in the first place, and the way my obsession started!
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



The sound track is equally as impressive. Its interesting how Huke did this. Through his design, the Other Selves have almost no identity. They conform to no ideals. No gender. No nothing. They exemplify action in put simply a phantasm...

2013 BRS is amazing. But... 2013 BGS is where its at for me. Such a bad ass.

IBRS? Can't help but like her...


Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> The sound track is equally as impressive. Its interesting how Huke did this. Through his design, the Other Selves have almost no identity. They conform to no ideals. No gender. No nothing. They exemplify action in put simply a phantasm...
> 
> 2013 BRS is amazing. But... 2013 BGS is where its at for me. Such a bad ass.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just keep making me more and more ecstatic man, soundtrack was delightful, I personally like the TV. Animations than the OVA, with my favorite being Waltz of Loneliness. 
Yeah, that sword though is probably the bossest sword I've ever seen. BRS, I like her in the TV. Version, mostly because of her hair, and costume difference. (can't forget that gun though) 
IBRS, love the design, especially the 2 belts and boots. (purple eye too) 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> You just keep making me more and more ecstatic man, soundtrack was delightful, I personally like the TV. Animations than the OVA, with my favorite being Waltz of Loneliness.
> Yeah, that sword though is probably the bossest sword I've ever seen. BRS, I like her in the TV. Version, mostly because of her hair, and costume difference. (can't forget that gun though)
> IBRS, love the design, especially the 2 belts and boots. (purple eye too)
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Her eyes are captivating. My favorite track is the eponymously named track. Battle of Black Rock Shooter. Insane Cannon Lance is something Montey Oum would of thought of haha.

Two belt thing is nice. Kept staring haha.
When she held out her hand to the hooded figures; 3D effects kicked in. Intense stare. Shows her choker, hair is slowly moving.

Wow. It was amazing.



Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Her eyes are captivating. My favorite track is the eponymously named track. Battle of Black Rock Shooter. Insane Cannon Lance is something Montey Oum would of thought of haha.
> 
> Two belt thing is nice. Kept staring haha.
> When she held out her hand to the hooded figures; 3D effects kicked in. Intense stare. Shows her choker, hair is slowly moving.
> ...

Click to collapse



My personal favorite episode was episode 5, it gives me goosebumps to think about it. The hair cut scene, and when BRS does that thing to Dead Master, (spoiler kept unspoiled  ) and then that scream, damn. Makes me shiver head to toe

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> My personal favorite episode was episode 5, it gives me goosebumps to think about it. The hair cut scene, and when BRS does that thing to Dead Master, (spoiler kept unspoiled  ) and then that scream, damn. Makes me shiver head to toe
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



That scene also showed the Black Blade is a reversed edged weapon.

Also. This image. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> That scene also showed the Black Blade is a reversed edged weapon.
> 
> Also. This image.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I've always liked this part





Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> I've always liked this part
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh man. That army. Don't call her Dead Master for nothing. I honestly think she's the strongest. 



Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Oh man. That army. Don't call her Dead Master for nothing. I honestly think she's the strongest.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How about we continue this on Hangouts or something? I feel we've teased who ever is reading this enough  email is on my profile 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Good morning 
@ThatKawaiiGuy its alright, just remember this is a Vocaloid thread, B★RS is alright, since its related to Vocaloid. Also, Rock isn't a Vocaloid. But, if you guys would like to discuss more freely about the Anime and/or manga there's an Anime/manga thread in Off topic.
@Mansevolver welcome 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

.









Poses and accessories of the Miku Figma and Nendoroid prizes for the upcoming Family Mart lottery that starts on March 8th. There will also be a special colored version of the Nendoroid for the "last" prize, which is for whoever buys the last ticket at any Family Mart store.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

.
Japanese PlayStation website confirms that the PSVita version of Project DIVA F 2nd is compatible with PSVita TV. Making it possible to use the Vita's/DualShock 3/4's Analog Stick.

-> http://www.jp.playstation.com/software/psvita/ (JP)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Caturday. also this song...

A Song I'd like to Sing - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Frozen anyone?

Let it Go! - Hatsune Miku ( V.Cover )






Now we need a V3 cover, bet she'll sound FANTASTIC!! , and MitchieM.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

This is for Nekoday x3






ネコの日だったので | うずら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41809418


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> How about we continue this on Hangouts or something? I feel we've teased who ever is reading this enough  email is on my profile
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



You did o_o


Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> You did o_o
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> You did o_o
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good >: ) 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Good >
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2014)

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heh, just wondering, has this image blessed you all yet? 






Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Heh, just wondering, has this image blessed you all yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDD

I saw this on G+ X'D

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> XDD
> 
> I saw this on G+ X'D
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, same here. It's really scary :Q

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Yeah, same here. It's really scary :Q
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Way too really scary, it gave me nightmares :0

Anime Plus ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Heh, just wondering, has this image blessed you all yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I won't be sleeping tonight...

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 22, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Way too really scary, it gave me nightmares :0
> 
> Anime Plus ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"World is mine because I stole the declaration of independence"

I don't know, just popped up on my feed

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 22, 2014)

"Reality" A relaxing song by new Producer Sepia, NOW WITH A VOCAL TRACK!


Reality - Hatsune Miku







Yippee!!
Thanks for the translation, AND WITH VOCAL NOW!! 

Edit. AND SUBS 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 23, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 












#1 ???
雪ミク2014 | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41745586






集合体 | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41753727






無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41752174






「Bottle Miku」 | 【hews】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41755230






Song in description. Gumi.
灰となった | TCB 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41780222






カイト兄 | 水街 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41757526






At first glance I thought "Miku.. Where's your hair??" But then I was like "Da fuq Kaito ._."
アペンド兄さん | 上海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41764478







杏音鳥音 | ふらいあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41747281






浮き輪ミク | norico 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41761588







！！ | 葛桐汐音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41773332






Why the sad face ;_;
着物ミク | 赤井林檎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41772918






??
❖cloud | クリヤン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41768823






Vocaloid and KagePro 
ﾎﾞｶﾛ・ｶｹﾞﾌﾟﾛ・ﾀﾞﾝﾛﾝ等まとめ | なーらん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41766461






Look inside 
ついぴくLOG8 | はきり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41776341






??
2.20 | HanChan★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41763806

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 23, 2014)

MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE

A being of light, energy and beauty in its purest form, she is on a mission to restore humanity's faith in itself. 

The angel known as "Miku" has traveled 1300 light years to reach Earth. But her journey has only just begun...

MikuStar presents the fifth chapter in its epic science fiction adventure novel DIGITAL ANGEL.

Read it now on MikuStar.net...

http://www.mikustar.net/bells-and-whistles/digital-angel/chapter-5-miku/

MAIN PAGE: www.DigitalAngel.info

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hey hey hey, what's shaking? 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 23, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Hey hey hey, what's shaking?
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Not much Shaking...

Much shopping :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

.
SEGA and the Tokyo Joypolis Center are teaming up to celebrate the upcoming launch of Project Diva F 2nd!

http://www.mikufan.com/sega-and-tok...ku-project-diva-f-2nd-starting-february-27th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been playing MikuFlick2 and I got a S Rank on Hard playing Love is War. I only got a B Rank on Extreme.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 23, 2014)

Galaco Compilation Album "galaco SUPER BEST" now on sale

On February 19, 2014, the first compilation album of VOCALOID3 library "galaco SUPER BEST" is released on public.
There are twenty songs in the first disk, composed by various VOCALOID creators like DECO*27, monaca:factory, Peperon-P and more.
And, it comes with the trial version of VOCALOID3 library "galaco NEO" (which is planned to be released in this year) with VSQ data of the song and WAV data as the backing instruments to experience her sweet voice with full features of VOCALOID3 Editor (Editor is not included) for limited time.

For more information, please refer to the link below (written in Japanese).
http://www.stardustrecords.jp/artist/galaco/
http://www.vocaloid.com/news/event/20140218galacoNama.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 23, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













Song in description.
灰となった | TCB 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41780222






??
❀ | 鮎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41803295






._.
アペンド兄さん | 上海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41764478






?????????...
+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+３９+ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41795736






骸音シーエ　人型 | Deino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41783184






Dat artist ?
集合体2 | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41795071






?????? x3
。+*✽ | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41782707







！！ | 葛桐汐音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41773332






MAGICAL MIRAI ??
M△G‖C▲L M‖R△I | 千助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41787041






???????
りぼんガール | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41794771






??????
冬の魔法使__雪ミク2014 | 白夜[email protected] 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41782799






???
桜ミク✿✿✿ | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41792610






Meiko 
市松 | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41785281






????
♪ | Azalea 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41784618






SpeedPaint YT link in description.
Miku Wallpaper | rosuuri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41793571






ら・ω・さん誕生日おめでとうございます！！ | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41794439






Song in description.
鼻ミク | ぴず 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41797277






??
鏡音アペンド | AJIGO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41782890






インタビュア | 立里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41801944

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

GigaP  


LUVORATORRRRRY - Gumi and Kagamine Rin
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22942867

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 AM ----------

.
MMD Cup 12

Enjoy!

????

Heart Beats - All Vocaloids Cover





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

I smell a lurker...

★ show your self =.=

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I smell a lurker...
> 
> ★ show your self =.=
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wat. 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Wat.
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not you kawaiiguy =.=

Someone from the Vocaloid FB page , really is confusing me. Goes with the name ★***** =.=


Edit. But am not sure yet...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 AM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> GigaP
> 
> 
> LUVORATORRRRRY - Gumi and Kagamine Rin
> http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22942867

Click to collapse



YouTube link 


LUVORATORRRRRY - Gumi and Kagamine Rin






Enjoy!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

Nothing suspicious here :3

[SPOIL]
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player  [/SPOIL] 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> [SPOIL] I found the sub  [/SPOIL]
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







Keep it a secret...



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------




ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Nothing suspicious here :3
> 
> [SPOIL]
> ... [/SPOIL]
> ...

Click to collapse







._.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Keep it a secret...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Too late 

 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Too late
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







Oh God...
You know the meaning of the song...right?



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh God...
> You know the meaning of the song...right?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[spoil] 
I guess 

(when are we gonna stop this?) 

[/spoil] 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> [spoil]
> I guess
> 
> (when are we gonna stop this?)
> ...

Click to collapse







You guess...

(Remove the subs , I'll remove the nico link...)
(Though mods can see edits...)




Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You guess...
> 
> (Remove the subs , I'll remove the nico link...)
> (Though mods can see edits...)
> ...

Click to collapse



[spoil] 
Agreed, let's just hope we're lucky
[/spoil] 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> [spoil]
> Agreed, let's just hope we're lucky
> [/spoil]
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







Done.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

> ._.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Nothing suspicious here :3
> 
> [SPOIL]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player  [/SPOIL]
> ...

Click to collapse











ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Nothing suspicious here :3
> 
> [SPOIL]
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player  [/SPOIL]
> ...

Click to collapse



Done as well

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

._.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> ._.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



*snickers*

I dare you to click one of the links I put :3

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Done as well
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are kidding... Right?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You are kidding... Right?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Go
Go
Click one
You won't regret it
Go
Now

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------

[spoil] 
Here's another present 
 TOTALLY NOT SOME STUPID MMD  

[/spoil] 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Go
> Go
> Click one
> You won't regret it
> ...

Click to collapse



I did...

The problem is ... You didn't remove the OTN subs :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I did...
> 
> The problem is ... You didn't remove the OTN subs :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh
I did 
Yes I did
Go confirm 
Now
I dare you

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> [spoil]
> Here's another present
> TOTALLY NOT SOME STUPID MMD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




XDD






ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Oh
> I did
> Yes I did
> Go confirm
> ...

Click to collapse




._.


Edit. Better now...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> XDD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I messed up, try again :3

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Sorry, I messed up, try again :3
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Never...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Never...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Just go. I changed it :3

(I downloaded the 96neko version I noticed in the screenshot you put :3 
I'm a sucker for 96neko ::33)

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Just go. I changed it :3
> 
> (I downloaded the 96neko version I noticed in the screenshot you put :3
> I'm a sucker for 96neko ::33)
> ...

Click to collapse



OK,ok

96neko is obsessed with Len... But that cover was just not so right....................

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> OK,ok
> 
> 96neko is obsessed with Len... But that cover was just not so right....................
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know 
That makes it *EXTRA*  Gruesome 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Yeah, I know
> That makes it *EXTRA*  Gruesome
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then again ... Technica .... Fox .... 
But Len and 96neko.... I don't think you can stop them :|

Edit. Wait... I have posted The Fox's...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Then again ... Technica .... Fox ....
> But Len and 96neko.... I don't think you can stop them :|
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



NOT Bow chicka bow wow ?

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Bow chicka bow wow ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh... And we don't our thread to be closed, do we ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh... And we don't our thread to be closed, do we ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Oh yeah that'll suck, I'll stop now :3

Back on topic 

Um.. 
My favorite Vocaloid is IA : DD

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Oh yeah that'll suck, I'll stop now :3
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine is Miku...
Love the rest equally 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Mine is Miku...
> Love the rest equally
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Does you has a Favorite Male Vocaloid? 

(Oliver for me) 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Does you has a Favorite Male Vocaloid?
> 
> (Oliver for me)
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Len...

What's your first song ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Len...
> 
> What's your first song ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Remember I saw you in that song thread? 

Servant of Evil ;-;

Yours? 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Remember I saw you in that song thread?
> 
> Servant of Evil ;-;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah...

Hoshi no Kakera ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Hoshi no Kakera ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gotta go to nap nap Oyasuminasai! 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> I gotta go to nap nap Oyasuminasai!
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alrighty then, おやすみ(^_^)/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 24, 2014)

"Santa Claus is a Big Dummy!" An adorable IA christman tune by producer 家が無い


Santa Claus is a Big Dummy! - IA







:3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 25, 2014)

got bored and made Flappy Miku :3
thanks to people :3

its really cheap and stuff, ill edit more when i have time


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 25, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> got bored and made Flappy Miku :3
> thanks to people :3
> 
> its really cheap and stuff, ill edit more when i have time

Click to collapse



My face when I saw it was hackable. 





Sent from an HTC Sensation, Cyanized.


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 25, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> My face when I saw it was hackable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't hack it, just decompiled it, and changed some stuff 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 25, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Didn't hack it, just decompiled it, and changed some stuff
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. I meant /data/data/com.dotgears.flappybird/flappybird.XML but it doesn't seem to be there. Maybe it has something to do with KK and its folder hierarchy change idk

Sent from an HTC Sensation, Cyanized.


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 25, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> No. I meant /data/data/com.dotgears.flappybird/flappybird.XML but it doesn't seem to be there. Maybe it has something to do with KK and its folder hierarchy change idk
> 
> Sent from an HTC Sensation, Cyanized.

Click to collapse



For me it's in that folder, and then shared_prefs

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 25, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> got bored and made Flappy Miku :3
> thanks to people :3
> 
> its really cheap and stuff, ill edit more when i have time

Click to collapse



OMG! 

XDD

Edit. No thanks button :/

Edit2. Open a thread 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Some beautiful close-up shots of the 1/10 scale Sakura Miku figure. Check out the full gallery at this link: http://ioryhamon.com/archives/7117062.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 25, 2014)

DECORATOR EP single by kz is available for ¥250 in the  Japanese iTunes. Also mentioned something about a "mini album" that will be released on March 5.

Link to DECORATOR EP : https://itunes.apple.com/jp/album/decorator-feat.-chu-yinmiku/id820868442?i=820868454

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

MUCH more illustrations 

(Yesterday's rankings...)










??
+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+３９+ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41795736






??
❀ | 鮎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41803295






??????
～練習作18～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41822336






????
雪ミク | 桜木蓮＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41808825






Song in description. Gumi.
makes me | 水溜鳥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41808291






Kawaii-ness meter committed suicide.
Oh god...?




???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


ネコの日だったので | うずら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41809418






Song in description. Luka.
ドレミファBangBangDayz | かずか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41822669






????
雪ミクさん | ライカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41815162






IA! ???
クリスタルボイス | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41823162






????
みくさん | ことびら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41808649






????
2/22 | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41813358






Rin-chan 
Meltdown
炉心融解 | Apple kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41829060






Snow Len 
雪 | はくむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41819259






Interesting link in description, event ? (Am not sure...)
鏡音さんぽ！ | のちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41809778






Look at them…kawaii~ *-*
せんせい！ | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41816755






??
お姉ちゃんと一緒！ | [email protected]ボーパラ関西C37 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41807536






???
MIKU HATSUNE | 由宇 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41811745






???
Strawberry Miku (二次投稿) | Cocomeiwako 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41821204






Luka 
Wait =.=
円尾坂の仕立屋 | fu/ピュ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41829039

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 25, 2014)

They keep fight , and fighting.... Kept getting a draw....









Until....






Which leads too....









=.=:b
Wow

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

96猫/96neko XDD
You know Len is involved XD

Len-kun Now! - 96neko







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------

.
This is BEAUTIFUL. Period.





REMmaple's Hatsune Miku V3 [MMD Model]
By tetsuok9999
Link : http://tetsuok9999.deviantart.com/art/Miku-V3-436596427

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> 96猫/96neko XDD
> You know Len is involved XD
> 
> Len-kun Now! - 96neko

Click to collapse



I love this song! Have you heard the English dub by neeke?


Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Have you heard the English dub by neeke?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Sorry I don't listen to dubs ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sorry I don't listen to dubs ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



But this is a gooooooood dub http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83zhG4tRwx4

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> But this is a gooooooood dub http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83zhG4tRwx4
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Looked it up 

Its nice. 

But, not as good as 96neko's  

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 AM ----------

.
Soo many covers of Frozen let it go 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Looked it up
> 
> Its nice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PSH, no ones better at obsessing over Len than one and only 96neko :3

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> PSH, no ones better at obsessing over Len than one and only 96neko :3
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Yeah XDD
Especially when she covered O.T.N XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------

Figure Japan Magazine to Include a Sakura Miku 1/10 Scale Figure, Preorders Open March 9th

http://www.mikufan.com/figure-japan...ku-110-scale-figure-preorders-open-march-9th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 26, 2014)

About the subject of songs...and Len. I've heard this song TOO MANY TIMES AND I JUST THOUGHT THE PV WAS CUTE OK 






Sent from an HTC Sensation, Cyanized.


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 26, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> About the subject of songs...and Len. I've heard this song TOO MANY TIMES AND I JUST THOUGHT THE PV WAS CUTE OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've heard the 96neko version like uh..... 
96 times :3

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> I've heard the 96neko version like uh.....
> 96 times :3
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



I've heard that and Meltdown and Kocchi Muite Baby too many times. Oh and don't forget Summer Idol


Sent from an HTC Sensation, Cyanized.


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 26, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> I've heard that and Meltdown and Kocchi Muite Baby too many times. Oh and don't forget Summer Idol
> 
> 
> Sent from an HTC Sensation, Cyanized.

Click to collapse



I liked Kocchi for a little while, but right now I'm obsessing over Matryoshka, OTN, and Mr. Music by 96neko, and Luvvvvaaatory along with Viva Happy ( but that one is always an obsession ; ) 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> I liked Kocchi for a little while, but right now I'm obsessing over Matryoshka, OTN, and Mr. Music by 96neko, and Luvvvvaaatory along with Viva Happy ( but that one is always an obsession ; )
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Yeah I have been obsessing with all those too.

Sent from an HTC Sensation, Cyanized.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Good afternoon 





"SNOW MIKU AhR" iOS app has been released!

Enjoy photographing the dance of the cute Hatsune Miku 3D model! Just hold the cam onto the special marker and Miku appears and will dance!
Miku appears also in her special winter dress from "SNOW MIKU", which is now for a limited time pre-installed in the version "SNOW MIKU AhR".

Download the app "SNOW MIKU AhR" here ↓
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id804642181

Download the AR marker which is required for the app here 
http://bit.ly/1c7jNXQ

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

.
Famitsu confirms Blackjack and Sakura No Ame in Project DIVA F 2nd!

-> http://www.projectdiva.fr/2014/02/26/project-diva-f-2nd-blackjack-et-sakura-no-ame/ (FR)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

.
Pixiv 

" To use search by popularity, you’d normally need to be a pixiv Premium member but we’ve released the function to everyone to celebrate our 10 millionth user milestone! Search by popularity will be available to all members until February 28th Japan Standard Time. "



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not Android?!?! 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Why not Android?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



I don't know 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Why not Android?!?!
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Because iPhones are "hip" 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

So I just went to Google search and typed "Kagamine Len is", and Google suggested "Kagamine Len is my husband" 

XDDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> So I just went to Google search and typed "Kagamine Len is", and Google suggested "Kagamine Len is my husband"
> 
> XDDD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Incorrect.
Kagamine Len is MY husband.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Incorrect.
> Kagamine Len is MY husband.

Click to collapse



Hey hoshi 

BTW, Google said Rin Kagamine is pregnant 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 

(Yesterday's...)










#3
????
～練習作18～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41822336






#9
????????
雪ミク | 桜木蓮＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41808825






MUST...RESIST... AAAAAHHHHHHHHH...Nya~
??????????????????
ネコの日だったので | うずら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41809418






Song in description.
makes me | 水溜鳥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41808291






??
クリスタルボイス | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41823162






??
炉心融解 | Apple kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41829060






Interesting...
†世界征服†VOCALOID PARADISE3告知 | 穂嶋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41845093






??
あのかの | しま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41824078






Look inside~ ?
ボカロとポケモンのつめあわせっと | レキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41833674






Song in description.
観覧車 | あさり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41846871






Flat is Justice, Who's with me?
初音ミク | 馬克杯(Magukappu) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41822750






Yukari-chan 
??
Linky in description.
「舞夢 -maimu-」 | ナツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41834196






ミク | えきあ▼ティアこ08b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41841411






happybirthday☆*＊ | 紅梅綾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41845711






So B★RS doesn't feel lonely 
???
BRS | ケイド 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41840783






???
mi | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41835618






Not my Miku (; - ; )
I know, I'll call Rin!
レンミクちゃん | 小中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41840748






Dat shima- ... I mean ... Uh...FunKID 
Magnetic Destiny | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41836526






－ 涙 － | ★夜猫★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41835252






GUMI | mstm 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41845011






I thought I help you to get out, How did you get back in =.=
Anyway, I'll help you.
初音ミクが閉じ込められました | iNoRi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41846191






Racing Miku 2011 
?????
勝利の女神 | ナナツバ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41849483

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey hoshi
> 
> BTW, Google said Rin Kagamine is pregnant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what happens when you don't do things 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2014)

Google is a liar guys, don't listen to it

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Google is a liar guys, don't listen to it
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But its funny sometimes xDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added 27th February 2014 at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was 26th February 2014 at 11:31 PM ----------




ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> That's what happens when you don't wear your panties
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



I know what you are referring to XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2014)

uh...earlier in the thread I asked FireWall to remove a link to that....

I'd really like it if you removed it. I do not want to risk this thread getting closed.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

@ThatKawaiiGuy please remove the link...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry 

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Sorry
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



That's alright 
You can refer to a song, but don't post a link to it. 
Follow XDA rules and thread's rules, and everything will be OK 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------

.

Famitsu also confirms 5 classic modules: Miku Butterfly, Luka Flower, Miku Noble, Len School Jersey and MEIKO Taishouro Romance.

-> http://www.projectdiva.fr/2014/02/26/project-diva-f-2nd-blackjack-et-sakura-no-ame/ (FR)

Famitsu : http://www.famitsu.com/news/201402/27048781.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey hoshi
> 
> BTW, Google said Rin Kagamine is pregnant
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I made him pregnant... Just kidding. Let's just say that I didn't say that.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I made him pregnant... Just kidding. Let's just say that I didn't say that.

Click to collapse



I ... Don't know .... How to react....





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I ... Don't know .... How to react....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sooo.... How's your day?


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Sooo.... How's your day?

Click to collapse



Not much, just relaxing on my bed...

How's yours ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Not much, just relaxing on my bed...
> 
> How's yours ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Studying... I wish I could relax on my bed... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 26, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Studying... I wish I could relax on my bed...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll be back studying starting next week...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 27, 2014)

Guys, I unveil Flappy Miku 2.0!!!!!!
Ta Da!!!!
I added audio (Miku of course)
and made it look pretty and more Miku


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 27, 2014)

Make a thread in apps section

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 27, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Make a thread in apps section
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really, you think? (or was that a command?) 
I feel it's a little too much for one app and barely any Miku fans will see it

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Guys, I unveil Flappy Miku 2.0!!!!!!
> Ta Da!!!!
> I added audio (Miku of course)
> and made it look pretty and more Miku

Click to collapse



Well done 

But why fappy ???

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------




ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Really, you think? (or was that a command?)
> I feel it's a little too much for one app and barely any Miku fans will see it
> 
> Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Just DOOoooOo it  
I'll let know the Vocaloid page and any other 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

.
Congratulations Indonesian fans 





Akhirnya! Hatsune Miku datang ke Indonesia!

We are very happy to announce our official worldwide event "HATSUNE MIKU EXPO"!
The first town is ....Jakarta, Indonesia!

Jakarta has achieved the highest vote as city in our “Help Us Find You!” campaign, so it's your vote that makes "HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" happen! Thank you very much!

For Indonesian fans, we launched "HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" official facebook page!
Please like here!: http://www.facebook.com/mikuexpoinindonesia 

At this event you will discover Hatsune Miku's world featuring an exciting exhibition of many famous creations, 
exhibitors, live concerts and more!! 

The next town could be yours!!
Submit Your Vote Now & Share This Project With Your Friends!
http://www.mikubook.com/findme

--------------------------------------------------
HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in INDONESIA

Date: Wednesday May 28th, and Thursday May 29th, 2014
Venue: Jakarta Convention Center Cendrawasih Room

Exhibition: May 28th-29th Time: TBA 

Concerts: May 28th : Open: 18:30～ Start: 19:30
: May 29th : Open: 12:00～ Start: 13:00
: May 29th : Open: 18:30～ Start: 19:30

More information coming soon..!

HATSUNE MIKU EXPO in INDONESIA Official FB page (in Indonesian)
http://www.facebook.com/mikuexpoinindonesia

HATSUNE MIKU EXPO official page
http://mikuexpo.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

.
First Official Hatsune Miku Expo Event Announced For Jakarta, Indonesia

http://www.mikufan.com/first-official-hatsune-miku-expo-event-announced-for-jakarta-indonesia/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

.

Announcement video 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

.
DIVASTATION

*"Sakura Season"

The School module from the first Project DIVA also revealed in Project DIVA F 2nd, which is a recommended module for Sakura No Ame/halyosy.

-> http://miku.sega.jp/info/0782*"Colorful Melody"

Coming to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone this March 6: 

*Monochrome Blue Sky/Noboru
*Nega*Posi Continues/sasakure.UK
*Paris Movie Girl/apfel note
*SING&SMILE/Re:nG

-> 





*"36-song Medley"

SEGA uploaded yet another medley trailer, with currently announced songs.

-> 




Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 27, 2014)

My friend wanted me to put it
Guess I'll put it then

Sent from my Bangin' G on Mahdi 4.4.2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 27, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 


(Yesterday's..not much...)










??
♪ | 元小宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41863185






?????????????????????????
ネコミクアペンド | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41852320






Live! | 鋼屌 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41862761






??
とても甘い | ぺっちー@プロフ読んでください 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41867329






????
雪ミク | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41860890

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 27, 2014)

How about some suzumu 


Indulging: Idol Syndrome - Gumi and MAYU 






Sincerity Nature: Drastic Measures of Ignorance - Kagamine Rin and Len





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Kaito you son of a ***** ; - ;

Look at her... She's happy ??
Which.. Makes me.. happy.. Too ?








As much as I hate you. You made her happy, I'll forgive you JUST THIS TIME ?


Edit. Never mind... ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 28, 2014)

Kaito is a boss, enough said.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Kaito is a boss, enough said.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> No.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Someone is jelly

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Someone is jelly
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Am not jelly of.... Mr. Perverted ice cream ...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Am not jelly of.... Mr. Perverted ice cream ...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



*gasp*

YOU TAKE THAT BACK!

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> *gasp*
> 
> YOU TAKE THAT BACK!
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Am not 
Hehehe 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 28, 2014)

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you're*

I mean...LETS FIGHT!





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> you're*
> 
> I mean...LETS FIGHT!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*I'LL KILL YOU ALL!*


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> *I'LL KILL YOU ALL!*

Click to collapse



Well, look who's here...





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> *I'LL KILL YOU ALL!*

Click to collapse







Well looky here. The little girl has a gun!

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Well, look who's here...
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Well...Looks like I lose...






---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Well looky here. The little girl has a gun!
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


>

Click to collapse



Way to go ice man, you made Rin sad.


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------

.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

[EXCLUSIVE on 39ch!] Music video of a new song by emon!
The song is included on the supplement CD of MIKU-Pack music & artworks
feat. Hatsune Miku Vol. 05.

Also, the song is to be distributed ONLY on KARENT!
Enjoy the CD of MIKU Pack, the video on 39ch and the song on KARENT!

Dreamin Chuchu - Megurine Luka





-Artist: emon
-Title: Dreamin Chuchu

-Movie: Mogelatte

KARENT " Dreamin Chuchu " distribution site → http://karent.jp/album/1436

MIKU Pack → http://miku-pack.jp/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 PM ----------

.
SHIRYOKU KENSA - Gumi





DECO*27です。

■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

Illustration by akka
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/18414724
■ https://twitter.com/akka_1172

Song & Lyrics by 40mP
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/7975931
■ https://twitter.com/40mP

The song will be in this CD →「[email protected] 5」
http://comicaloid.jp/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Galaco 

Blue Moon - Galaco V3







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 


(Yesterday's..)










とても甘い | ぺっちー@プロフ読んでください 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41867329






Song in description. Rin.
ドッペル押し問答 | 腹筋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41870480






無題 | 零
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41869310






((ヾ(○･ω･)ﾉ☆･ﾟ::ﾟ | 鏑木 / うのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41880605






初めての恋が終わる時 | 【hews】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41882549






._.
ボカロ漫画 | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41876962






Suzumu. Posted 2 pages back.
「あらあらあらあら」 | Apiao 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41879371






みくいさん | みぅく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41879432






【再投稿】IAちゃん(*ﾉωﾟ)ﾉ　【申し訳ないです！】 | HIIRO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41873223






Look at love...at its best.
かがみね | 雨音がの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41883427






IA | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41881381






Preview of an album nico link in description. Hagane Miku (Metal Miku)
丑三つ時にかき鳴らす箒 | 飯時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41873949






雪の魔法使い | ITSUKI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41872759






Don't ship, but love them together ?
愛しい人 | tkm 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41880048






図書館の住人 | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41879558






雪ミク | 狄 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41887543

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 28, 2014)

A comparison between the tsun-tsun twins 

Anon sings something first , Kanon repeats the same after her.

Who's voice do guys think (in your opinion..) sound's better ?

I'll go with Anon.

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22966121

No Nico Account ? 
Here : http://en.niconico.sarashi.com/?sm22966121

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

.

She sounds beautiful :'D

Miku V3 and KYO (ZOLA project..)
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22935323


(Wish it was either Len or Kaito instead of KYO...)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

.

Camelia 

"Controlled Dive" A older song Miku n' Bass song by producer Camelia


Controlled Dive - Hatsune Miku






Thanks for the translation Descent-sensei (^-^)/ 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 1, 2014)

The Wing Shop at Haneda Airport has added an additional display where you can buy Snow Miku goods that were previously available at the Yuki Matsuri event in Sapporo. Online web orders will also be made available soon. 






The newly added Snow Miku goods table.






Snow Miku shirts based on Appearance Miku!






A shoulder bag and pouch.






A pen light that can glow with 6 different colors. Perfect for concert events!






That's a pretty large carrying bag!






More carrying pouches for things such as pens, cameras, makeup and travel sets.


Source: https://twitter.com/MIKUWINGSHOP

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good morning everyone 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 1, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 


(Yesterday's..)










????
Spring⋆゜ | Tyuh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41894361






Song in description.
???
Shape of love | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41903743






初音ミクちゃん | 「HARU」 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41899024






??
恋愛の気持ち | 零 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41907542






(ミクオなんかやめて俺にしとけばいいのに！) | 夕夏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41908619






Scapecoat | kansousamehada 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41896825






????????
６年経っても、ラブラブです…よ？ | 二色 鯉（修行中） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41904079

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2014)

That last pic :thumbup:

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> That last pic :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Look inside there are 2 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

.
"Daydream" Another great, emotional song by Vocarock producer Wonder-K

Daydream - Hatsune Miku






I love it \(^o^)/ . sensei, thanks for translation.


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 1, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













#7
?????
Spring⋆゜ | Tyuh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41894361






???
ビンストでご満悦 | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41916041






?????????
ロリータミクとリン | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41910461






(ミクオなんかやめて俺にしとけばいいのに！) | 夕夏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41908619






????????
さんじゅうきゅう！ | なおと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41919778






Song in description. Luka.
- どりーみんチュチュ - | モゲラッタ!! http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41922658






Sweet IA-chan ?????
灰色 | koyubi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41923213






Sakura Gumi 
桜グミ✿ | ティカ@仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41917222






無題 | 零 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41927495






I LOVE YOU TOO!????
love | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41911612






ツンデレ姉御と優男 | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41922284






?
キコエナイ | 葵ちょこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41914380






Look inside ?
【ボーパラ関西３】新刊サンプル | 雨音くるみ@ボパラ関西A28 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41912100






Here's our lovely MAYU-chan. YANDERE POWER!...with Strawberry 
MAYU | 枝豆 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41914988

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


>

Click to collapse



New wallpaper

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> New wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lucky you... Am still looking for a wall 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 1, 2014)

Goodnight everyone , sweet dreams 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Good morning 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 2, 2014)

Q.Q

Hitoshizuku x Yama ∆

Kagamine Rin and Len
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22711324

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Well done
> 
> But why fappy ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Late, but +1

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Mar 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Late, but +1
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Friend wanted it

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Friend wanted it
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Doesn't make sense in a Miku context.

You should change it to something Miku-like

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Mar 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Doesn't make sense in a Miku context.
> 
> You should change it to something Miku-like
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What is 3 letters and related to Miku?

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 3, 2014)

Am back! 
Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay!






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------

Family Mart seems to be synonymous with Hatsune Miku now, especially with their most recent campaign.

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-loves-family-mart-3rd-campaign-progresses/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 AM ----------

.
Miku Wars...






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 3, 2014)

That vid...IS LEGIT

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 3, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> What is 3 letters and related to Miku?
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Rin? Len?
Uh...I don't know...

Edit. CUT...?

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 3, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













ビンストでご満悦 | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41916041






ロリータミクとリン | repi★(レピ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41910461






Song in description. Miku.
胸の中に | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41942483






??
さくらみく | 色穂 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41946685






???
あと8日！ | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41941298






笑え！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41932415






THIS IS TOO MU- ? *DIES*
♡♥♡♥♡ | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41948807






淡い | まっつー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41939237






何も考えんで、 | 木偶ノ坊主@マイピク募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41942704






???
星の雨 | ティカ@仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41948727






ルカ嬢！お誕生日おめでとうございました！(大遅刻) | あちこあこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41927892






Song in description. Miku ?
『waiting for you』 | あさか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41950506






Lily 
【ボカロ】 Lily | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41941647






??
■□ | 修行 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41941583

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 3, 2014)

MJQ

Frozen - Hatsune Miku English V3 - Let it go [WIP / Preview]





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 3, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 













Song in description.
胸の中に | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41942483






???????
さくらみく | 色穂 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41946685






??
笑え！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41932415






淡い | まっつー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41939237






Deino...
骸音シーエ | Deino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41954943






DON'T CRY.....PLEEEEEAAAASE ?
I KNOW... SAYING GOODBYE IS...IS HARD ?
good bye my xxx | 八三@ついったー http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41963752






There you go ?
みくちゃん | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41978938






????
初音のミクちゃん | やますた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41958025






Racing Miku 2014 
Racing Star☆☆☆ | S A~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41954504






IA-chan ???
IA | Apple kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41974215






Song in description. Miku ?
ウミユリ海底譚 | 白露 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41973848






????
✿さくらミク | 佐伯秋良 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41965503






MOOOAAAR! ?
あと7日! | ゆるの｡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41960152






Deep-sea Girl ???
深海少女 | [email protected]修行中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41962525






?????
桜ミク | あおい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41963289






?????
× | 一ヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41961644






Hagane???
愛ト茄子ト平和ナ果実 | まくろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41967308






Oh come on ???
もうっ | りま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41969561






Song in description. Miku ?
空中散歩のSOS | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41971350

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 3, 2014)

i-style Project is running an Aoki Lapis art and song contest until April 20 for her birthday on April 6! Art entries go on VOCAPIC and song entries are to be uploaded on YouTube; please read the article for more details...

http://www.vocaloidism.com/i-style-project-running-art-and-music-contest-for-aoki-lapis-birthday/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 4, 2014)

I have just decided that I love a grumpy yellow Miku.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 4, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Morning. 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hatsune Miku collaborate with RodyToy.com 
Super cute items are available as arcade game prize in Japan!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

.




What a cute render!

"Little Cute Friend" by Kukla-Factory

http://kukla-factory.deviantart.com/art/TDA-Little-Cute-Friend-311273338

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Even though DECORATOR is scheduled to release tomorrow, it looks like Amazon Japan started shipping copies a day early!


http://www.mikufan.com/livetunes-latest-album-decorator-launches-tomorrow/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 4, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I have just decided that I love a grumpy yellow Miku.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not even a chuckle...

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA f is available today for the PlayStation VITA! All game details, DLC info, and launch trailer available in our blog:

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/03/04/ha...-f-is-now-available-for-the-playstation-vita/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------

.


Android Pizza said:


> I have just decided that I love a grumpy yellow Miku.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Android Pizza said:


> Not even a chuckle...
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Rinvasion 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














ウミユリ海底譚 | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41991307






Yukari-chan 
Album songs' preview in description.
結炎 | 119 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41986216






;-;
good bye my xxx | 八三@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41963752






?
みくちゃん | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41978938






THIS IS TOO MUCH.. HHHHHHNNNNGGG
??????
＊雪ミク2012＊ | 火神レオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41989713






???
Link in description. GoodSmile.
花より団子 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41982599






????
Cueva de los Cristales | mzt 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41982419






Song in description.
空中散歩のSOS | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41971350






Awww she's annoyed ?
にゃんですかこれは！ | くれは@テストで不在 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41988059






?
セツナトリップ | 夕夏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41992231






Linky...
ちょっとした宣伝 | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41993653






OK...
ゲス顔ダブルピース | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41981205






Sleep well ??
眠り姫 | きょーや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41997221






She just broke the sound barrier XD
原付ミク | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41986605






曾根崎心中 | fu/ピュ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41994590






??
ミク | 御園 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41980295






「…こうか？」 | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41988961






I approve this...
「落書き」目を覚ますしたくないの朝 | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41986147






????
snow | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41994400

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

English website is up! But there might be a glitch/typo on the Europe version's price. It displayed as €36.99/£29.99 in the homepage. 

This is not the first time though. They had the same error on the pricing of the PS3 version in Europe, but they fixed it up just a week before it's release.

-> http://miku.sega.jp/f/en/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 4, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Rinvasion
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pls no.




        I don't like Rin that much 
    


Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Rinvasion
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good for Rin. Except I still say Luka is mine and she is cool. 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

.




And here it is - the newly transferred and updated MikuStar profile article on IA - ARIA ON THE PLANETES -:

http://www.mikustar.net/the-characters/vocaloids-worldwide/ia-aria-on-the-planetes/

“IA” – Illustration by 花坂ひな (Hanasaka Hina) – Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/3G2D


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

.
 A bit late , but there might be some left in stock.





You couldn't go to " Hatsune Miku Live Party 2013"? ？　No worries! 
Hatsune Miku Live Party 2013 Official products are now available at USA Animate Online Shop ! Its a limited stock and offer valid only while supplies last.
Don't miss out!

Special Page: http://bit.ly/1cdGtWm

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

.




Super Cute! SNOW MIKU 2014 nail stickers!

Hatsune Miku's event SNOW MIKU 2014 has collaborated with Tokyo Otaku Mode and nail stylist Chieko Nakayama for special SNOW MIKU nail stickers!
Available on Tokyo Otaku Mode : http://bit.ly/1gQe1qz

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------

On Sunday March 2, 2014, the live concert using VOCALOID library "IA -aria on the planetes-" was held by 1st PLACE at Roppongi, Tokyo.
There are many exhibitions and illustrations on various booths including official illustration of Kagerou Project and IA.
Although photographing of the stage while on session was prohibited, you can view it from the link below (you will need an account of Nico Nico Douga) for free.
(Please press the yellow button with clock icon on the screen to proceed. You can view the program only once, and it will be removed on March 9 (in JST))
※You may not be able to view the program caused from the region code issue.

http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv165039855

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------

.




A new DLC song pack has been released for MikuFlick/02: Thank You (39) Pack 01.

Contains:
*The secret garden/Kosaki Satoru
*39/sasakure.uk/DECO*27
*One Second Slow Motion/ryo

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------

.
Repost...
Cause I love it!!

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm22523244

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

SNOW MIKU 2014 goods are available for internahional shipping! 

Buy Online: http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/







SNOW MIKU 5th Anniversary Memorial Book

KEI *-*

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=18






Hooded towel Magical Snow Ver.

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=5






"SNOW MIKU 2014" Shopping bag

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=6






"SNOW MIKU 2014" Rain Poncho (For Adults)

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=7






"SNOW MIKU 2014" Rain Poncho (For Children)

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=8






"Yuki-Matsuri Hatsune Kagami" Penlight

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=9






"Yuki-Matsuri Hatsune Kagami" Live T-shirt

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=10






"SNOW MIKU 2014" Pouch

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=11






"SNOW MIKU 2014" Gadget Pouch

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=12






"Yuki-Matsuri Hatsune Kagami" Full Graphic T-shirt

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=13






"Yuki-Matsuri Hatsune Kagami" Karabiner

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=14







"Yuki-Matsuri Hatsune Kagami" Neck Piece

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=15







"Yuki-Matsuri Hatsune Kagami" Poster

http://www.official-store.jp/hatsunemiku-en/products/detail.php?product_id=16




Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2014)

So much Snow Miku merch 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














#6
ウミユリ海底譚 | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41991307






???????
＊雪ミク2012＊ | 火神レオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41989713






?
セツナトリップ | 夕夏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41992231






?????????????
ミクさん | 雨音くるみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42011876






??????????
桜のミクちゃん | やますた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42011657






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
リアライズ | インコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42016671






????
息抜き | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42014621






??????
I wanna set next to her, please ?
沐足 | D+D 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42007170






?????
ポスカミク | 鴨川彰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42012073






??
ユーエンミー | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42003377






._.
らくがき（MEIKO他） | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42007879






??????
あと５日！ | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42010476






??????????????
MY EYES AAAAAHHHHH??
春の花 | gomzi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42014656






Deep-Sea Girl ????????
誰にも見つけられないのかな | あさぽん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42001308






Miki-chan 
???
♡ | むーちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42017730






O...K...
悩殺ディーラー。 | 冬雪　駿 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42005075

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 5, 2014)

> O...K...
> 悩殺ディーラー。 | 冬雪　駿
> http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42005075

Click to collapse



Whoa whoa whoa what. 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa what.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Blackjack...

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Blackjack...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I know its Blackjack but uh..very >/////< is all I am going to say.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> I know its Blackjack but uh..very >/////< is all I am going to say.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol yeah XD

So I bought a Vita...
Returned it the next day :/

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Pls no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So I hear you've been talking ****... 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> So I hear you've been talking ****...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I'm going yandere again...Where's PIZZA!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

.




This is the silhouette of Vocaloid ALYS, the first French VOCALOID! Her full design will be revealed on March 10th (Monday).

https://www.facebook.com/VoxWave

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vocaloid-ALYS/798161460199907

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my god braided hair. I love braided hair. I CAN'T WAIT!
Maybe she'll look something like Charlotte from IS?


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm going yandere again...Where's PIZZA!

Click to collapse






@Android Pizza ...



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> Oh my god braided hair. I love braided hair. I CAN'T WAIT!
> Maybe she'll look something like Charlotte from IS?

Click to collapse



Only time will tell 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now we play the waiting game...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Now we play the waiting game...

Click to collapse



Sure, sure...





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sure, sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That used to be my wallpaper...People would freak out when I let them see my phone...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol yeah XD
> 
> So I bought a Vita...
> Returned it the next day :/
> ...

Click to collapse



Why?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I'm going yandere again...Where's PIZZA!

Click to collapse



Hai o_o

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hai o_o
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hello. How are you?


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

That escalated quickly...





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Didn't really like it after a while playing around with it :/

Its small, slow gaming and the screen is just awful.

Good thing I wrapped it up in the box and returned it to Sony store where I bought it. Refund.

Am not saying its bad, Its just not for me.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hello. How are you?

Click to collapse



Finally, an opportunity for me to use this.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Finally, an opportunity for me to use this.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Finally, an opportunity for me to use this.

Click to collapse



I heard you were speaking about a certain princess... 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I heard you were speaking about a certain wannabe princess...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY





Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I heard you were speaking about a certain princess...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There are so many songs that can go with that statement. 
World Is Mine is a v e r y common one.


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> There are so many songs that can go with that statement.
> World Is Mine is a v e r y common one.

Click to collapse



Rin is a princess. Miku is a queen. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



MY QUEEN! 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> MY QUEEN!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry hoshi... SHE'S MINE!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sorry hoshi... SHE'S MINE!
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Well I get Rin. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Rin is a princess. Miku is a queen.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Rin's gonna take over one day, I wonder when that'll be. I always thought World Is Mine meant something about a princess, guess not..although there is a cover for Rin..


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Rin is a peasant. Miku is a queen.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



FTFY again...trolololololol

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> FTFY again...trolololololol
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


>

Click to collapse



Dat hairflip tho. Also, Sega crossovers became a thing. WHY


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

Meanwhile...





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Off in Len's land...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've listened too many times to that one..
Damn. Incest is a very _big _thing in the community.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 5, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> I've listened too many times to that one..
> Damn. Incest is a very _big _thing in the community.

Click to collapse



Not that big though...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Not that big though...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Somewhat big..I don't find it weird though--
oh I just remembered, Crypton just said they're mirror images.
Hehe, that just kills all the incest shippers lol


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 6, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Somewhat big..I don't find it weird though--
> oh I just remembered, Crypton just said they're mirror images.
> Hehe, that just kills all the incest shippers lol

Click to collapse



Ship wars XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

.




COMING THIS WEEKEND ON MIKUSTAR:

As the head nurse in the cancer ward of a busy children's hospital, Evon Lussier believes that she has become immune to suffering. Yet despite this, she finds herself profoundly touched by the life of one little girl under her care. At the tender age of nine, Anastasie has seen more pain and suffering than most might endure in a lifetime. Now she is dying from leukemia and the one thing she wants is the one thing that her caregiver can't provide: an angel...

In the sixth installment of MikuStar's epic science-fiction adventure story, Hatsune Miku, the Digital Angel, delivers a special gift to a dying little girl and helps her nurse discover that enduring love really can make miracles happen.

DIGITAL ANGEL - Chapter 6: “Discovery” will be published Saturday, March 8 at 8:00 pm Eastern, 5:00 pm Pacific.

Read it soon on MikuStar...

"New Angel" - Illustration by isounagi
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/b57m

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 AM ----------

.
Good night guys..





From faTWave DA (a friend...)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Mar 6, 2014)

Members, thread addressed and Cleaned.  Thanks, carry on....


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2014)

Judge Joseph Dredd said:


> Members, thread addressed and Cleaned.  Thanks, carry on....

Click to collapse



Thank you sir :thumbup:

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




Prasanna16 said:


> Hai, My  favorite  Vocaloid  is  Megurine Luka .

Click to collapse



Hello there 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------

.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ascii.jp has shared some images from the DAIBA de DIVA event at the Tokyo JOYPOLIS center, giving us an idea of what the event is like: http://weekly.ascii.jp/elem/000/000/204/204645/

Event info: http://www.mikufan.com/?p=6224

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

.
Demo version of Project DIVA f for PSVita has also been released today in Europe! Full game releases March 12.

-> https://store.sonyentertainmentnetw...demo/cid=EP0177-PCSB00506_00-PJDF393PRPRTRIAL

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Ascii.jp has shared some images from the DAIBA de DIVA event at the Tokyo JOYPOLIS center, giving us an idea of what the event is like: http://weekly.ascii.jp/elem/000/000/204/204645/
> 
> Event info: http://www.mikufan.com/?p=6224
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



God dang it. They haven't released a demo yet here. Sad face. I wanted to play the English version. I am gonna double dip. (I bought the JAP version, now I'm going to buy the ENG version.)

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 6, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> God dang it. They haven't released a demo yet here. Sad face. I wanted to play the English version. I am gonna double dip. (I bought the JAP version, now I'm going to buy the ENG version.)
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Am waiting for any news about PjDF2nd English version =)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

Good Smile Company Reopens Orders for Nendoroid Meiko and Hatsune Miku 2.0 Starting March 7th

http://www.mikufan.com/good-smile-c...eiko-and-hatsune-miku-2-0-starting-march-7th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------

.
Am busy...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------

.
This needs to be shared. 
Miku day is close 

If you were hoping for a livestream of the next event planned for 3/9 (Miku Day), here's your chance!

http://www.mikufan.com/livestreaming-announced-for-matsuri-da-diva-event-on-march-9th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 6, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














?????????????
ミクさん | 雨音くるみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42011876






Racing Miku 2012 
?????????
レーシングミク | GAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42026469






??????
息抜き | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42014621






?????????
あと四日！ | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42034096






HHHHHHNNNNNNGGGGG THIS IS TOO MUCH *dies*
春の花 | gomzi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42014656






???
花より団子♡♡ | ぺっちー@プロフ読んでください 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42034482






Melancholic~
??
初恋の味 | 河原チサト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42022798






???????
Free!Free!Free! | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42034303






????
! | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42020304



"Fanservice"








ぽよんぽよんなのを描きたかった | びっと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42023213








Awwwww ?
Graduation kills, I miss my friends, My soulmates ???
３、２、１ | ふゆこ＠ボーパラ関西E54 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42034578






??
リンちゃん | 葉春 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42031764






*HUGS* ?
ぶわあっ | ゆづもち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42032551






??????
MIKU | 天琊悲鸣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42023780

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> MUCH more illustrations
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That image. Is too much.
If Miku looked at me like that I'd become a puddle instantaneously.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 6, 2014)

MJQ 

Full version cover of Frozen's "Let it Go"

Let it Go! - Hatsune Miku V3 English





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> MJQ
> 
> Full version cover of Frozen's "Let it Go"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kagamines' V3 JAP cover sounds good. So does Miku V3 JAP. The V3 ENG voicebank still needs some adjustments lol.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

[Hatsune Miku V3 English] Today''s Recommend Song: "Glass Wall " by GuitarHeroPianoZero
Beautiful song & lyrics!!!! 

"Less than 2inches from you. Yet so far away. 
But this Glass Wall between us won't keep us apart. 
I will sing out of my heart. "

http://www.mikubook.com/detail/fave?movieid=394360

YouTube, official channel 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

.
Digital Angel Update: Preparation of chapter 6 has gone faster than I expected, so it will be published Friday night at 8:00 pm Eastern instead of Saturday night.

- MikuStar

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

.
Any Indonesian fans here ?

https://www.facebook.com/mikuexpoinindonesia

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------

.
Updated the links in post #3 for Indonesia fans 

Will add more later.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




eduardog131 said:


> Kagamines' V3 JP cover sounds good. So does Miku V3 JP. The V3 ENG voicebank still needs some adjustments lol.

Click to collapse



I don't think its Kagamines' V3..
More like Append power to me :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------

.

rerulili original. FRESH 


Kotonoha Karuma / 言ノ葉カルマ - Hatsune Miku V3 and Gumi 





Composed, Arranged, Lyrics : rerulili ( mylist/16274546 )　@rerulili

Movie : TOHRU MiTSUHASHi ( mylist/41487786 )

Illustration : Sayaka Shiduki 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> [Hatsune Miku V3 English] Today''s Recommend Song: "Glass Wall " by GuitarHeroPianoZero
> Beautiful song & lyrics!!!!
> 
> "Less than 2inches from you. Yet so far away.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. Well. Their power append sounds good though. 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Oh. Well. Their power append sounds good though.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



IA sounds beautiful :3






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

Article has been updated with order links, dates and prices. Also, Good Smile is bringing back the carrying pouch bonus!

http://www.mikufan.com/good-smile-c...eiko-and-hatsune-miku-2-0-starting-march-7th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

Random screenshot of my phone layout: featuring my second waifu .


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Random screenshot of my phone layout: featuring my second waifu .

Click to collapse




Featuring...fangs *-*










Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Featuring...fangs *-*
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



All aboard the screenshot sharing train!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> All aboard the screenshot sharing train!

Click to collapse



Sup hoshi :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sup hoshi :3
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hey!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hey!

Click to collapse



How are you ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> How are you ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Good, just studying and stuff. How about you?


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Good, just studying and stuff. How about you?

Click to collapse



Relaxing on bed , after a heavy load of work.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Relaxing on bed , after a heavy load of work.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That's sounds nice. I wish I could rest right now... 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> That's sounds nice. I wish I could rest right now...
> 
> ...sent from a pomegranate...

Click to collapse



Have a cup of NekoMiku...






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Have a cup of NekoMiku...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my... Too cute. 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Oh my... Too cute.
> 
> ...sent from a pomegranate...

Click to collapse



I has more kawaii ones, but might get you guys killed XD
am used to these x3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 AM ----------

Am so sad 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I has more kawaii ones, but might get you guys killed XD
> am used to these x3
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> ...

Click to collapse



?? 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> ??
> 
> ...sent from a pomegranate...

Click to collapse



3/9 is Miku day and I want to have fun , but I have college :'(

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> 3/9 is Miku day and I want to have fun , but I have college :'(
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I know how you feel. 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I know how you feel.
> 
> ...sent from a pomegranate...

Click to collapse



Y-you do ?

Never have I missed an event. Can't believe that its happening.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Y-you do ?
> 
> Never have I missed an event. Can't believe that its happening.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. I have to study and work on Miku Day. Also I wanted to finish my song before then but am not able to... So yes. I know how you feel. 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Yes. I have to study and work on Miku Day. Also I wanted to finish my song before then but am not able to... So yes. I know how you feel.
> 
> ...sent from a pomegranate...

Click to collapse



Awwww





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Awwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No more... Cuteness will kill me... 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> No more... Cuteness will kill me...
> 
> ...sent from a pomegranate...

Click to collapse



OK 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my... 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 7, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














????????
レーシングミク | GAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42026469






??????
あと四日！ | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42034096






UTAUloid Nizimine Kakoi.
sm number in description, which will lead to a song 
アンドロメダ幼稚園 | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42044367






2 mylist numbers in description. The art is for a Gumi song.
エンド・スケープ | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42044528






Mmm.. delicious ??
花より団子♡♡ | ぺっちー@プロフ読んでください 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42034482






Sakura Rin-chan 
???
桜リン。 | HALLジオン＠春コミゆ33a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42032906






??????
雪ミクさん | うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42053887






????
リンちゃんなう！ | えいきち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42043945






????
｡+｡(❀◕∇◕)爻(◕∇◕❀)+｡+ | ぺり子@超マス+SCC参加 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42054840






???????
MIKU | 天琊悲鸣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42023780






?????????????
あと3日! | ゆるの｡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42048980






?????????????
ユキミク2014 | たっか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42043898






World Domination How-To 
#14 | 渡瀬しぃの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42041676






???
「ミクだよ」 | 金子あーる＠Twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42038052






??????
空だって飛べる | さくもち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42037837






??????????
贺♥39 | KuMaKo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42050149

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good morning 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

.




MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE

Hatsune Miku delivers a special gift to a dying little girl and helps her nurse discover that enduring love really can make miracles happen.

Introducing DIGITAL ANGEL - Chapter 6: “Discovery”

Read it now on MikuStar...

http://www.mikustar.net/bells-and-whistles/digital-angel/chapter-6-discovery/

MAIN PAGE: www.DigitalAngel.info

"New Angel" - Illustration by isounagi
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/b57m

- MikuStar

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

.
Another YUKISON piece ft. Miku. Many thanks to Vietnamese translator/subber KITI for his typesetting/romaji assistance.

Since it's Beautiful Today... - Hatsune Miku






Thanks Descent-sensei, and you too, KITI 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------

.
Miku-Pack 06






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tilt-six fresh remix of 8#prince's Electric Love 

Tilt-six Loves you rmx.

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23043752

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

『DECO*27 VOCALOID COLLECTION 2008~2012』
DECO*27『Conti New』

http://www.umaa.net/what/conti_new.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Last announcement for the Matsuri da Diva livestream! Don't miss it!

http://www.mikufan.com/livestreaming-announced-for-matsuri-da-diva-event-on-march-9th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

.
More info 






Available just in time for Miku Day! 

MIKU-Pack 06 art book, calendar and CD with five songs 
Price: 924 yen ($8.94 USD)

Crossfade Demo:





Official Site:
http://miku-pack.jp/

Available from CD Japan at this link:
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOBK-1633257

Illustration by Wogura

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 8, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














#7
UTAU.
sm number in description.
アンドロメダ幼稚園 | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42044367






Mylist numbers are in description. Gumi's song art.
エンド・スケープ | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42044528






Link to Miku-Mixture album and nico link to original song by DECO*27x40mP, HOME. Miku ??????
HOME | たま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42075700






?? ... ?
お前の嘆きも奏でてやろー | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42065541






??????
ボトルミク | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42066441






???
#14 | 渡瀬しぃの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42041676






???
What's wrong? =.=
桜ミク | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42064838






???????
初音ミク | 渣糖糖雨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42066612






????????????????
みくまじっく！ | 八三@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42076289






World Domination How-To ??
37 | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42062863






??????
水着！ | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42067362






Song in description. IA-chan ??
おしらせ | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42073579






君も一緒にどうですか？ | うーたん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42063059






???????????
桜ミク | izumil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42061149






B-But you are already an angle.... Oh well, ?????????
エンジェルミク | なると巻き 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42067282






???????????????
ミクさん。 | 凪太 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42064086

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

.

Not all of the tracklist is Vocaloid, most is, but its nice 

Revolution Boi is a Vocaloid DJ from the U.S. 





Revolution Boi - Hoodies, Headphones, and Cuties

ZLMT-19 [Mixtape release compilation from ZoomLens]

https://soundcloud.com/revolutionboi/zlmt-19-revolution-boi-hoodies

Download here:
http://zoom-lens.org/zlmt_19.html

Tracklist Mix:




-Kz(livetune) × 八王子P feat. 初音ミク - Weekender Girl (Revolution Boi RE arrange Club Remix)
-スペクトラム feat. マシュー・コーマ (livetune Remix feat. 初音ミク) [RB Celebration Remix] 
-八王子P- Sweet Devil Plays The Violin Massacre feat. Hatsune Miku [VolkStroker x LONGC x Revolution Boi]
- Camelia - Hello Strobe feat. 初音ミク [ElectroStep Remix]
- Kenichi Chiba - Heart Shooter feat. 初音ミク (Electro Remix)
-Labtracks - Hot Import Nights 
- MEISHI SMILE & SECRET IMOUTO - ✄ LOVE ORCHESTRA ✄ [REVOLUTION BOI SUMMER NIGHTS REMIX)
- [CLANNAD] だんご大家族 ARGTmix [Remix]
- Perfume - Polyrhythm [Johnny:Trax Nu-Break Edit]
- loco - Painter 
- Revolution Boi - Sukizuki Daisuki



Special thanks to Zoom Lens
https://www.facebook.com/zoomlenslabel

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good night everyone 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Good morning 

Happy Miku Day everyone 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Happy Miku Day everyone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Miku Day is thirty minutes away for me but Happy Miku Day anyways...and Goodnight... 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 9, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Miku Day is thirty minutes away for me but Happy Miku Day anyways...and Goodnight...
> 
> ...sent from a pomegranate...

Click to collapse



To you too 

Sweet dreams :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

.




MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE

"SeeU is still Korea’s undisputed Vocaloid princess and she has earned a coveted place in the upper echelon of worldwide Vocaloid performers. She is one of the most unique and beautiful Vocaloid characters, with her brilliant blue eyes, voluminous platinum blonde tresses and endearing little nekomimi. How could one not fall in love with her?"

The newly-transferred MikuStar profile article on the Vocaloid SeeU has been greatly enhanced from the original, so much so that it is essentially a brand new article. Have a look! 

http://www.mikustar.net/the-characters/vocaloids-worldwide/seeu/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

.





This illustration drawn by Naoto for Miku Day (3/9) features Miku in 39 different outfits! The image is so large, I can't even post it all here. Check the full size image over on Pixiv!

Full image: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105497


I LOVE IT ???????????????????

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pixiv...

















?????????????????????????????

Since the debut at “Ievan Polkka” , she has become an famous songstress.


MOOOOOAAAAAR ?
http://www.pixiv.net/tags.php?tag=ミクの日

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Paradise - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------

.




Happy Miku Day everyone!

Illustration "Heart" by むつごろう (Mutsu-gorou)
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/by9R
Pink heart and text: MikuStar (CoolText.com)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

.
Don't forget, preorders for the 1/10 scale Sakura Miku and Figure Japan magazine opened today! They will also keep orders open until June 16th (3 months!).

http://www.mikufan.com/figure-japan...ku-110-scale-figure-preorders-open-march-9th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 9, 2014)

I MISSED IT ??


MATSURI DA DIVA Photo Recap.

The first half of the show featured all Cryptonloid voice actors singing a few songs each, and they also sang "Decorator" in chorus. The second half of the show was Miku performing 6 songs. Check each image for the song name.






Song: Project Diva desu.

This was played to "summon" Hatsune Miku to the stage.






Song: Envy Catwalk.






Song: Glow






Song: Tell Your World






Song: 39






Song: Last Night, Good Night






Song: World is Mine

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

.
WARNING: CONTAINS SPOILERS

Project DIVA F 2nd gameplay from Matsura de DIVA:*

Sakura No Ame:*





Kokoro:





Blackjack:





Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

.
Yaaaaaay/
How about some Happy Hardcore/UK Hardcore Miku music for your Miku Day? Sakura Modki has released a FREE album called "Vocaloid Club Toolkit", which contains 9 songs featuring Miku and one featuring IA (10 total). 

You can get the album by heading over to the NND upload and getting the download link:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23047233


No nico account ? Too bad you'll need one :/

Happy Days - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 9, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 














#3
W-Welcome HOME! ???
HOME | たま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42075700






?????
お前の嘆きも奏でてやろー | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42065541






????????????
ミク | 119 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42091389






??????????
ボトルミク | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42066441






????????????????
桜ﾐｸ | あー１１ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42093522






Rin-chan ???????????
Oh.. And that.. Guy ?
無言の圧力 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42102421






World Domination How-To link in description ????????
『優しい人になりたい』 | パイナップル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42100168






Song in description. IA-chan ???????????
おしらせ | みそあん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42073579






Nosebleed... Rin...
はなぢ！ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42102974






Party Junky ??
二次創作らくがき | まあこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42082057






?????????????????????????
❀あと２日❀ | 横雛ひよこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42078572






?????????????????????????
✧ miku ✧ | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42089339






????????
初音ミク | Dark 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42074843

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Konno_Yuuki (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been a bit absent but I'm glad I didn't miss Miku Day (^^)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2014)

Seems like a normal day to me 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Seems like a normal day to me
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is not a normal day :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 AM ----------

.




It's a mess of Mikus! A congregation of cute collectible creatures! An assemblage of adorable angels! A bevy of beautiful babies! A pack of pretty, peachy, pleasing petite people...

...aaaand I better stop this before someone tosses me out on my ear.

Photo "3939393939" by qrullgx13
Image link: http://qrullgx13.deviantart.com/art/3939393939-439261072

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

.

Uploaded 3/9 

Good Morning, Polar Night - Hatsune Miku
http://nico.ms/sm23047458






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

.




Hatsune Miku Magical Mirai 2014 - 1 day art festival for you to enjoy "all about HATSUNE MIKU" are coming back this summer! 

This year will be not only in Tokyo, but also in Osaka!
More information will be coming soon!

August 30th, 2014 @intex Osaka, Osaka
September 20th 2014 @TOKYO Metropolitan Gymnasium, Tokyo

Website: http://magicalmirai.com/2014/index_en.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

PIXIV IS FLOODING AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH 
There are HUNDEREDS FOR TODAY! In rankings alone.  
Do check rankings guys , they're BEAUTIFUL 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

(1/2)
The amount of love in this post cannot be contained ?

MUCH more illustrations 








#1!
ミク | 119 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42091389






#3
３・９！ | naoto 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105497






#6
39 | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42118939






桜ﾐｸ | あー１１ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42093522






39's Day | IKU♥1539 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42109212






39！ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42104148






2014.3.9 | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42130813






総ミク化計画 | にわ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42119494






無言の圧力 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42102421






2014/03/09 | R_りんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103781






ミクさん、さんきゅ！ | ゆしか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105532






～WONDER～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103804






そばにいる | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103995






冬から春へ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42115156






*39* | 山中山 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42131196






みくのひ | ヤマコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42123976






Monochrome ∞blue sky
モノクロ∞ブルースカイ | [email protected]红眼病
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116357






39！ | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42109179






Song in description.
サンキューロック | 一斗まる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42107416






39の日！ | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42125838






39！ | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103891






ミクの日 | はなか（夜） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42111325






3/9 | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105521






39 | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103906






ミクさんじゃなくてミクです。 | daidou 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42117013






39 | 鮎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42124601






39! | 手鞠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42112552






39♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103897






桜ミク | 水玉子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42130937






39！ | 妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103862






3.9落書 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42122313






ハッピーミクのデー（修正版） | 猫魚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42119171






歌わせて、君の言葉を | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42110896






ミクの日 | あおいサクラ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42120275






GLOW | MadYY 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42114002






『優しい人になりたい』 | パイナップル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42100168






幸せそうに笑う君が好き | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42111772






みく | ikedan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42118917






波の音 | orga＠ｻｰｸﾙ名変更→森家 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42127169






みくのひ | mochi. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42126082






‘‘ありがとう’’って言葉をいま | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42122288






0309 | 夜宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103899






0309 | 実梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105518






39 | あれっくす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42129917






0309 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42131831






39 | えいきち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42119370






♡○o*:;;;:*o○♥︎○o*:;;;:*o○♡ | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42100170






蒼の歌姫 | くれは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42121966






初音ミク | Apple kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42125731






3.9 | Nanna 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42109234






み | 稚野まちこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42128563






３９！ | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103996






３♥９day | れみはテスト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42128262






MIKU39MIX | 千助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105512






3/9 | 夢双ゆち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42129476






2014ミクの日 | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105676




Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

ミクの日 | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42114969






39の日 | 芥子粒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42110323






sasakure.UK 
みくのひ！ | sasakure.UK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42128892






[ 39 ] | 【hews】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42121586






3.9 | 優璃（ゆうりかもめ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116897






ミク | V-hu_愁音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42118830






雪ミク | Cait 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116812






39! | めりの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116147






39-2014 | りた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42126370






3/9 | 月宮セイ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42104029






39 | KRS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42126712






✿♡39♡✿ | まなもこたん♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103746






3.9! | おがころろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116673






★３９の日２０１４★ | きゃしー@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42104629






無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42117819






ミクの日 | てびりす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42121092






はなひらく音 | ばな奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103836






やめて | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42110422


To be continued...?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## mysi (Mar 10, 2014)

fb.com/allmiku i admin for the page and we have alot of the latest coverage, even this year's 39s day is on the list ^^

#Oreki


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

mysi said:


> fb.com/allmiku i admin for the page and we have alot of the latest coverage, even this year's 39s day is on the list ^^
> 
> #Oreki

Click to collapse



Welcome admin Oreki =)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Megurine Luka V3 is under development...
And MitchieM is waiting for her V3 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

(2/2)
The amount of love in this post cannot be contained ?

MUCH more illustrations 















ミクの日 | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42112382






森の詩 | あんべよしろう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42125745






UTAU. songs in description.
[New]:歌幡メイジ | ソウノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42115616






3月9日 | さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42126208






レンしゅう詰+オリバー | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42107129






【ボカロ】３♥９ | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103912






3月9日 | ちゅんころもち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116634






ミクの日 | くろの葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42121073






39！ | 金子あーる＠Twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42115100






♡3.9 | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42128350






ミクの日ちゃん | 田中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42130875






lol | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42112761






３月9日 | もずこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42104965






39 | 凪庵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42115281






39レンミク | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42109199






3♥9 | 中野 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105533






39 | 歐MIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42110161






03/09 | ninnzinn 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42119633






3月9日ミクの日！ | 左折 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42114742






さむぅ | はちみつ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42107030






３９ | ななぽに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42123038






【初音ミク】3.9の日 | まるもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42124720






みっくみくー | 涼崎　唯＠白ぱんつ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42104176






めがねー | 僕丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42111674






3/9 | １５ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103730






ミクの日 | ぱち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42119528






ミクの日らしいので私服ミクさん置いておきますね。 | ぽあろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42113984






ミクの日! | のむろ＠ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42124120






39！ | 横雛ひよこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42108020






３/９♡ | ぱすちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103726






いつもありがとう | しんしゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42124808






❄雪ミクさん | 姫神かをり@春コミＭ50a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42122236






らるきさん誕生日おめでとうございますＯ(≧∇≦)Ｏ | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42114264






3/9 ミクの日!! | -AliceC- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42117859






バトンタッチ！ | ふゆこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42109186






雪ミク | 縁 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42106148






3/9*カウントダウンまとめ | ゆるの｡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42109185






千本39er | 桜餅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103878






39! | Nanna 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116899






; - ;
39390 | 小中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42108643






３♡９ | えｍ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103832






✿✿✿ | 朔之介 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42115893






✿3/9✿ | コハナ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42125678






Rollong girl | りついち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42111818






みっくみっく | 綾樫@ティアA04a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42128200






3月9日はミクさんの日！ | とりさん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42104037






ショタっ子詰め合わせ | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42110391






ミクの日！ | あおい＠依頼停止ちう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42119698






ミクタンク | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42130217






『おかえり』 | ★夜猫★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103625

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

I crashed Tapatalk....

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 10, 2014)

From VoxWave 
ALYS 








Ok since there are some problems with the server, here you go, but PLEASE, come read all the explanations later >< ! 

HERE IS ALYS DESIGN !

Runners up (by alphabetic order) are : Acetea, Cowslip, Meli, Rumple !! Congrats ! 

(you'll find details on the website when the server is up)

Read 

http://vocaloid-voxwave.com/alys-design-revealed/

English :
http://vocaloid-voxwave.com/en-alys/

French :
http://vocaloid-voxwave.com/fr-alys/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 11, 2014)

It'll take some time to post pixiv rankings for today (*_*;

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------

.
"Aoisora/Blue Sky" A older upload by producer 篠倉 featuring IA

Blue Sky - IA 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

.
"Dreaming Chuchu" a cute Valentine's Day song featuring Luka-san!

Dreaming Chuchu - Megurine Luka





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 11, 2014)

(1/2)

MUCH more illustrations 
















#1
３・９！ | naoto 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105497






#2
この唄が | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42130813






#3
総ミク化計画 | にわ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42119494






#4
39 | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42118939






#6
39's Day | IKU♥1539 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42109212






#7
2014/03/09 | R_りんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103781






#8
39。想いよ届け君に | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105534






#9
39！ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42104148






#10
みくみくにしてやんよ | たま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42137920






ミクさん、さんきゅ！ | ゆしか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105532






*39* | 山中山 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42131196






そばにいる | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103995






～WONDER～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103804






みくのひ | ヤマコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42123976






39 | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42124565






冬から春へ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42115156






モノクロ∞ブルースカイ | [email protected]红眼病 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116357






ミクさんじゃなくてミクです。 | daidou 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42117013






39！ | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42109179






39の日！ | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42125838






ミクの日 | あおいサクラ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42120275






3/9 | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42105521






39 | 鮎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42124601






ミクの日 | はなか（夜） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42111325






ハッピーミクのデー（修正版） | 猫魚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42119171






39 | シワスタカシ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42138506 






39！ | 妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42103862

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!






39! | 手鞠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42112552






39 | あれっくす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42129917






3.9落書 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42122313






幸せそうに笑う君が好き | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42111772






桜ミク | 水玉子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42130937






39 | mery 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42134835






Song in description.
0309 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42131831






波の音 | orga＠ｻｰｸﾙ名変更→森家 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42127169






39 | La-na 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42145821






初音ミク | Apple kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42125731






“Above everything else” | HJL 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42133752






39 | KRS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42126712






雪ミク | Cait 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116812






??
ミクニャン | Saru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42145290






3.9 | 優璃（ゆうりかもめ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116897






み | 稚野まちこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42128563






「初めまして！」 | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42147254






3＊9 | がは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42133657






39 | 数佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136013 






39! | めりの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42116147






✿✿✿ | 朔之介 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42115893






???
ミクのひ！！ | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42132367






ジャンピング | カルピン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42139979






ミクの日 | うす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42132802






???
みっくみっく | 綾樫@ティアA04a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42128200






みく | こうじ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42138667






Oooooookaaaaaayyyyy Mr.artist I get what you mean ._.
ミクの日 | 浦助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42141231 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 11, 2014)

39!! | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42130650






*♡,*▶▪◀,*♡,* | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42151076






３９ | 鴨川彰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136190






３月９日にミクさんと 【ほぼ日刊桐沢90】 | 桐沢十三 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42118710






ミクの日ちゃん | 田中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42130875






39 | 景 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42132588






ミクの日 | いち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42139159






39 | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42150084






ミスドミク | 御門 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42149455






･.。○＊。.* | いとうり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42146943






39 | uinti 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136322






雪の魔法 | 佳奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42146889






3月9日 | もち吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136981




To be continued... ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 11, 2014)

(2/2)

MUCH more illustrations 














World Domination How-To 
Links in description.
ハウトゥー世界征服 | れい＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42122568






3*9 | 夕凪こも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42144532






ミクの日 | ゆーな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136930






39 | RAIL 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42138810






3/9 | まる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42129950






みく | ノガロ[email protected]受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42143659






私の中ではまだ9日なのでミクの日セーフ | イナカ ケイコウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42142663






miku | ハナ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136698






Spring MIKU | Pingo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42149642






♫♪₋ミクちゃん₋♪♫ | ★夜猫★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136056






3/9 | うりゅ@ﾌﾟﾛﾌ一読して下さい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42133467






39！ | すもも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42133280






。°❀春をお届け❀°。 | ねまきパジャマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42124853






Song in description. ?
echo | スギタ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42134641






39! | 琥珀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42132818






HEY!! | 黒蜜まりあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136534






ミクさん | 甘城なつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42147918






♡３♡９♡ | 珠名＠期末テスト終 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42132610






魔法のボタンに | 河原チサト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42133479






39 | Tom 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42113937






３９ | 黒野猫丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42149293






ミクの日2014 | りんご水＠新年 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42133400

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------

.
DOUBLE CRASH XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 12, 2014)

Vocaloid Anime Project.
*WARNING BEFORE WATCHING: THIS CONTAINS A LOT OF ECCHI*

Personally I don't think Vocaloid should be made into an anime...
BUT if done right I think it would be ok...
The ecchi in this teaser bothered me but the creator said that the ecchi would be dumbed down soo...
I'm not sure how to feel about this right now, but Vocaloid is for the sake of creating so I guess I can't complain...
I will always love Vocaloid though...
Sorry for my Vocarant hehe.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I would love a Vocaloid anime. But...pls no ecchi ._.

Edit: I was unprepared for the amount of ecchi in that video. Eeeeekkk

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 12, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I would love a Vocaloid anime. But...pls no ecchi ._.
> 
> Edit: I was unprepared for the amount of ecchi in that video. Eeeeekkk
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It was borderline hentai. I should have written a better description... 

...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 12, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Vocaloid Anime Project.
> *WARNING BEFORE WATCHING: THIS CONTAINS A LOT OF ECCHI*
> 
> Personally I don't think Vocaloid should be made into an anime...
> ...

Click to collapse





















Seriously, who needs a Vocaloid anime? 
We have MMD Drama 
Its 10x better, its by fans for fans 

Besides, the creator won't be able to cover ALL the personalities we have 
It'll take him/her years 


Edit. I have seen an anime with the EXACT same style and I am confused now ._. 
I'll try to get the anime's name...

Edit2. Nope...just Anime-styled PV...
And Miku-chan is flat :/
This video is sooooo offending to me :/
Hopefully less ecchi next time :/

Also pick beautiful songs sir.creator , like Last NightGood Night, Sakura No Ame, Ah, its a wonderful cat's life, Hirari Hirari, Melt, a song I'd like to sing, andante, Akatsuki Arrival, Childish War, ODDS&ENDS, Rolling Girl, Secret Police, Sadistic.Music∞Factory, Story of Evil, the seven deadly sins(probably will be the most ecchi.. With some +18, especially Duke...), Starduster, World Domination How-To, Yume Yume, When the first love ends and  unhappy refrain.
And Spice for fangirls 




Android Pizza said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I would love a Vocaloid anime. But...pls no ecchi ._.
> 
> Edit: I was unprepared for the amount of ecchi in that video. Eeeeekkk
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Guess this is for my other side =.=

guess not...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 12, 2014)

[Miku Channel]
Hatsune Miku channel special documentary series! Part 1 is "Technology" 

Miku channel staff reports the background of making music video of "ray" by BUMP OF CHICKEN feat, Hatsune Miku.

For this project, Crypton's technology team made an exciting new 3DCG model called "14 (Ichi-yon) model", special screen, and more!
Enjoy and discover new tech project by Crypton!

Music:
Artist: pulot
Song: past am / float
Available now on KARENT label: http://karent.jp/album/1466






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

.
Famitsu reveales the next 2 F 2nd songs: 

*Knife/rerulili; 
*and the last classic song, Meltdown/iroha

Also revealed are these returning modules:

*Miku's Natural
*Rin's Kagerou
*Len's Punkish
*Luka's Hard Rock & VF Suit
*KAITO's Cyber Cat 
*MEIKO's Lorelei

And finally, the last 5 songs of AR/Studio Mode include:

*Glow
*Like, Dislike
*Piano x Forte x Scandal
*erase or zero
*Hello, Worker

Thanks, PjD FR for the info!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

"A Tomboy's Big Adventure" A fun song by producer Kimuta


A Tomboy's Big Adventure - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's how to request which Vocaloid songs are played at the Super VocaNico Party during this year's Chokaigi 3!

http://blog.nicovideo.jp/en_info/2014/03/post-045005.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 12, 2014)

【クロスフェード】DECO*27 -4th Album 『Conti New』 CrossFade






http://www.umaa.net/what/conti_new.html

All songs & lyrics by DECO*27
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

CF movie by Yuma Saito
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/25488373
■ https://twitter.com/yumasaito

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 12, 2014)

My current wall <3










Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 12, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#1
みくみくにしてやんよ | たま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42137920






#2
39 | シワスタカシ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42138506






#3
39 | La-na 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42145821






#6
?
ミクニャン | Saru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42145290






#7
39 | mery 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42134835






「初めまして！」 | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42147254






3＊9 | がは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42133657






*♡,*▶▪◀,*♡,* | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42151076






遅刻な39の日 | いろは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42156898






ミクノヒ！ | ZIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42158538






ミクの日 | ゆーな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42136930






Spring MIKU | Pingo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42149642






みっくー！ | 若月 葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42156630






?you make my kokoro go dokidoki
♥♡♥ | 夕夏@お仕事募集中！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42164737






✿ | 234 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42153243






春ですよ | おがころろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42160842






Link in description.
Tell Your World | REI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42172630






Song in description. Gumi-chan
セツナアライブ | えみりお＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42167658






藍狐鉄 | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42162334






SAKURA*♡,* | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42169033






Don't even think Mikuo ?
おでこちょん | はちみっくす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42146489






Song in description. IA-chan
サクラ、トキドキナミダ | 林ゆっけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42169755






居眠りミクさん | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42159383






3/9 | にのぬこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42168409






????
雪ミクさん | ぬー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42165547






おめかし | HAL_i 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42155883






Miku❀ | Diten 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42160721






Give her the leek ?
カモネギ×ミク | ほぺぱち@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42158162






みくちゃん | 椎茸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42156864






39 | いかり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42160102

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA f is headed to Naka-Kon this weekend! Games, rare merch, & more.

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/03/10/hatsune-miku-is-coming-to-naka-kon-in-kansas-city/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## slayer621 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh. My. God. This is the greatest thread on the Internet. Firewall, thank you for doing this. Words cannot express how happy I am that I found this page. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 12, 2014)

slayer621 said:


> Oh. My. God. This is the greatest thread on the Internet. Firewall, thank you for doing this. Words cannot express how happy I am that I found this page.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Welcome , slayer 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 13, 2014)

slayer621 said:


> Oh. My. God. This is the greatest thread on the Internet. Firewall, thank you for doing this. Words cannot express how happy I am that I found this page.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The OP gets no love?

Just kidding  FireWall is way more active than I am and posts way more content.

Anyway, welcome 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## slayer621 (Mar 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> The OP gets no love?
> 
> Just kidding  FireWall is way more active than I am and posts way more content.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



>_< Sorry! I saw all the posts by Firewall and just assumed. Thank you for starting this!! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 13, 2014)

slayer621 said:


> >_< Sorry! I saw all the posts by Firewall and just assumed. Thank you for starting this!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It's no problem.

Actually, I'm considering transferring the OP to FireWall.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

.
"Innocent Scene" A beautiful Miku Dark song by producer あーるP

Innocent Scene - Hatsune Miku Append Dark








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

.
Screenshots for Knife and Meltdown:

http://www.famitsu.com/news/201403/13049635.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------

.
The final version of BUMP OF CHICKEN feat. HATSUNE MIKU「ray」has been posted to Youtube, and is working as intended. The song can be purchased through iTunes for $2.43.
Additionally, the CD and DVD package can be purchased for $28.34 via Amazon Japan, but requires a Japanese address to ship to.

iTunes :
https://itunes.apple.com/jp/album/ray-single/id835817664

Amazon Japan :
http://amzn.to/1qbJU3t

Music Video found here:





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 13, 2014)

[Miku Channel] Miku channel reports the behind scene of shooting music video of BUMP OF CHICKEN feat. HATSUNE MIKU 「ray」　and special interview with Japanese rock band BUMP OF CHICKEN!!!

Crypton technology team also collaborate for making this music video. For technology documentary of making [ray] is here: 






Full music video is here:










Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Top 100 Vocaloid Countdown - February, 2014! The countdown starts Sunday, March 16th! Timeshift it now!

http://sp.live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv171588246?frompc

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## maxchu (Mar 13, 2014)

*My favourite is....*

Miku-chan~~~ <3 <3 <3 >w<!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 13, 2014)

maxchu said:


> Miku-chan~~~ <3 <3 <3 >w<!!!

Click to collapse



Welcome <3

But, can you please make your first 10 posts in the Q&A section first then come back ?

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

.
The details for the Music Video and it's unique development can be found here.

http://www.mikufan.com/j-rock-band-films-music-video-in-real-time-with-hatsune-miku/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## maxchu (Mar 13, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Welcome <3
> 
> But, can you please make your first 10 posts in the Q&A section first then come back ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tadaima~ <3 I already made my 10 post~ :fingers-crossed:


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 13, 2014)

maxchu said:


> Tadaima~ <3 I already made my 10 post~ :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



You're fast XD

Good night ~~ <3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## maxchu (Mar 13, 2014)

*Nite nite~*



FireWall123 said:


> You're fast XD
> 
> Good night ~~ <3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oyasumi~ :3


----------



## seijidinzuala (Mar 13, 2014)

Didn't know this thread existed, I am a big fan of the vocaloids 

#Some of my fav. songs :

1.Miku-Starduster
2.Miku-Puzzle
3.Miku-Romeo and Cinderella
4.Rin-Meltdown 
etc,.

#My fav. MMD video :

 See the lights feat. IA/ASY <--the best I've seen so far imo.

#My fav. Anime-pv :

 Reboot by JET 

#My fav. MMD model(modules actually?) :

Alice D'age Miku

# And the model from Dreamy Theater is the best in my opinion.


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow. I've been gone a couple of days and lots of new people arrive. Welcome everyone! Rin is the best~
Goodnight... 


...sent from a pomegranate...


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 14, 2014)

Good morning 



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 14, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















初音ミク-GAMEPOT VERSION- | 吟 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42181426






???
ミクノヒ！ | ZIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42158538






????????
ミク39day | ky 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42180183






What are you cooking Lapis-chan 
Cooking！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42180246






??????
落書きしてました | なちる@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42175351






?????????
3/9 | にのぬこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42168409






??????????
♥♡♥ | 夕夏@お仕事募集中！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42164737






Tell Your World | REI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42172630






???
SAKURA*♡,* | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42169033






??????????
みくみく | 風都ふうち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42177215






Song in description. Miku ?
青い髪と朝のヒーロー | 宮下ノドカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42185349






光 | 貴希 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42186466






ミクの | ゆうや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42177023






YAAAY! ?
MikuMiku!! | C.G. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42191175






Rin has fangs *w*
りんりん | ぺたごん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42181653






Song in description. PinocchioP  
君が笑えば 怖くないのだ | かたぎり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42190456






Linky ???
夕便り | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42178385






???????????????
６E | 犬。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42173372






??
雪ミク | 川名@自家通販始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42191022






??????????????????
みっくみく | ゆるの｡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42185141






THANK YOU! ????????????????
39! | まつしあ＠マイピク募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42171340






??????????
かがみね特盛！ | ラズベリー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42172331

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 14, 2014)

For Indonesian fans, please "Like" this page: Hatsune Miku EXPO 2014 in Indonesia

【MIKU EXPO】Update! HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia Ticket details announced!

You can buy the tickets on Rajakarcis website (direct URL to be prepared later on) from March 22nd 12:00 - (WIB) or at physical outlets will be available at a later date!

Ticket information: http://mikuexpo.com/inindonesia_ticket.html

What’s HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia?

HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia is a festival that will host the most popular contents about Hatsune Miku. Included are exhibitor booths with Miku-related items, toys and services, an exhibition about the history and cultural movement that was inspired by Miku, fan gathering activities and as absolute highlight the fabulous live show of Hatsune Miku using cutting-edge projection technology.

Official Website: http://mikuexpo.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:22 PM ----------

.
【MIKU EXPO】Update! HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia Ticket details announced!

You can buy the tickets on Rajakarcis website (direct URL to be prepared later on) from March 22nd 12:00 - (WIB) or at physical outlets will be available at a later date!

[Ticket Category]

PLATINUM: Rp. 1.390.000,-
GOLD: Rp. 1.000.000,-
SILVER: Rp. 700.000,-
BRONZE: Rp. 390.000,-

Ticket information:
http://mikuexpo.com/inindonesia_ticket.html

For more information, please see here http://mikuexpo.com/inindonesia.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

.

UtataP latest 



【MAYU】七転び八起きない【オリジナル】






［Movie］やまかずP　twitter：@YamakazP

［Illustration］wogura　mylist/21652275　twitter：@wogura

［Lyric］鳥居羊　mylist/34905144　twitter：@tory_hitsuji

［Music］うたたP　mylist/3321393　twitter：@tKomine

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 14, 2014)

.
New L'anochip

【初音ミク】飛べない鳥 (鶏)【オリジナルPV】






Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 14, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#2
初音ミク-GAMEPOT VERSION- | 吟 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42181426






#7
ミクちゃん | KOTATU 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42203380






#8
ミク39day | ky 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42180183






#9
落書きしてました | なちる@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42175351






みくさんきゅーさん！ | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42198363






Cooking！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42180246






いろいろ溢れた | 寺田てら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42207309






奏 | 天三月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42196212






Letter song ?
❀letter song❀ | Rosele 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42204172






Yukari-chan 
桜ゆかりさん | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42202206






?????
MikuMiku!! | C.G. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42191175






????????
oo.。oOo。.o | れみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42202727






納めましょう妄想税 | フミオ@プロフ必読 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42201193






????????????
みっくみく | ゆるの｡＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42185141






RAY | 柑柚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42201057






Song in description. Miku ?
【遥歌】 | AO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42196996






雪ミク | 川名@自家通販始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42191022






Look inside...
Cross-dressing inside 
ボーカロイドお着替え | らり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42200966






Song in description. Miku ?
青い髪と朝のヒーロー | 宮下ノドカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42185349






桜みくちゃん | ななぽに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42206661






Links 
サイバーNINJAミク | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42200933






桜ミク | こみる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42199690






I WANNA HUUUUUGG YOOUU ?
みきゃ～！！ | リタテオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42194173






さくさくさくさく | 川名@自家通販始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42212738






making | ななぽに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42211006






初音ミク | moSSi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42199170






39 | ぐも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42194994






くるっとターン | 未山りっか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42207641






❀❀❀ | Vebonbon 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42210255






-///-
リンレン | ねまきパジャマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42208400






みく | くれと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42194744






春の訪れ | めるこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42210403

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

.
[MIKU EXPO] HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia 

Rajakarcis, Official Ticket site for MIKU EXPO in Indonesia has updated! Tickets will be available from March 22nd 12:00-(WIB)

Go to ticket site:
https://rajakarcis.com/2014/03/15/hatsune-miku-expo-2014-in-indonesia/

More info in Indonesian: Hatsune Miku EXPO 2014 in Indonesia ( See post #3 for the link )

More info in English:
http://mikuexpo.com/inindonesia.html


Wanna have "HATSUNE MIKU EXPO" in your country? Then vote now! : http://www.mikubook.com/findme

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 15, 2014)

Jrharbort from MikuFan 

" My interview with a Vocaloid producer from last January has finally been translated! If you were curious about what goes on behind the scenes of MikuFan, this might give you an idea. The biggest topic of the interview was music."

http://www.mikufan.com/mikufan-interviewed-by-japanese-vocaloid-producer-for-nicovideo-blomaga-blog/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 15, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 
















Points at #1 gets #1 
?
ミクちゃん | KOTATU 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42203380






#2
みくさんきゅーさん！ | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42198363






奏 | 天三月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42196212






❀letter song❀ | Rosele 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42204172






??????
おとなこども | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42215484






納めましょう妄想税 | フミオ@プロフ必読 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42201193






Song in description. Miku ?
天翔恋唄日記 | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42227346






Awww
?????
桜女子会 | 妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42227796






伪miku | CiCi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42216029






さくさくさくさく | 川名@自家通販始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42212738






????
3月9日は初音ミクの日 | ユウズィ東方名華祭8 E24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42233606






メグメグ☆シンガーソングファイター | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42231212






Fangirls service 
ほわいとでー | 蒼茉ゆる(96まめ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42233501






39 | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42225395






角形 | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42229693






??
卒業 | izumil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42216520






Shhh... she's sleeping~ :3
kuomiku | あきみつ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42217701






二息歩行 | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42215941






一緒に歌おう！ | ゆず＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42230793






生きるのは最高だ！ | 尾谷 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42228930






白衣ミク | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42223578






Suki Kirai~
スキキライ | 葵ちょこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42223196






桜 | mayag 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42230008






Aoki Lapis ?
だーくねすラピス | うらら＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42225955

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 15, 2014)

Hiya

Do you guys ever wish Vocaloids were more popular? Found myself wishing it earlier today

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 16, 2014)

Saying something right now, um, I was so excited for Meltdown when it got into the final release for F2nd. Now my wonder..will it fit into the Vita card? If I remember correctly the Vita version of F was 4GB. And the card only goes 4GB. So...the textures, songs, modules, menu items, code, 40 songs this time. I wonder if they'll fit into the card

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 16, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## theshroomguy78 (Mar 16, 2014)

hello, so are there any updates to Vocaloid 3? any Miku or Len appends? I'm outdated with Vocaloid since I could barely sit on a computer anymore.
World's End by Miku and Luka is currently my favorite vocaloid song
please suggest a miku song (I like soft append) or any vocaloid song, thank you 
Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 16, 2014)

theshroomguy78 said:


> hello, so are there any updates to Vocaloid 3? any Miku or Len appends? I'm outdated with Vocaloid since I could barely sit on a computer anymore.

Click to collapse



Hey 
Nope. Hatsune Miku V3 
About Len... Am not sure, no news about the Kagamines yet. Probably after Luka's V3 



> World's End by Miku and Luka is currently my favorite vocaloid song
> please suggest a miku song (I like soft append) or any vocaloid song, thank you
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Hello/How are you... Miku.
Hoshi no Kakera... Miku.
Last Night, Good Night... Miku.
Packaged... Miku.
Hirari, Hirari... Miku.
A Song I'd Like To Sing... Miku.
Ai Dee... Luka and Miku.
Magnet... Luka and Miku.
Yume Yume... Miku.
Nekomimi Switch... Miku :3
World Domination How-To... Rin and Len.
Yellow... Miku.
When The First-Love Ends... Miku
Starduster... Miku.
Sakura No Ame... Miku.
Meteor... Miku.
ODDS&ENDS... Miku.
Matryoshka... Gumi and Miku.
Melt... Miku.
Kokoro... Rin and Len duet.
iNSaNiTY... IA and Miku cover.
Gravity=Realty... IA.
Tori No Uta... IA.
KagePro series by Jin 
HOME... Miku.
Ah, its a wonderful cat's life... Gumi and Len.
Ah, its a wonderful cat's life... 96猫 and Len.
Happy Synthesizer... Luka and Gumi.
Happy Synthesizer... 96猫 and Len.
Hello Planet... Miku.
Once upon a me... Miku.
Freely tomorrow... Miku.
Akatsuki Arrival... Luka and Miku.
Envy Catwalk... Miku.
Electric Love... Miku.
Electric angel... Rin and Len.
Electric angel... Miku.
DoReMiFa Rondo... Miku.
Story of evil series by Mothy.
The seven Deadly Sins series by Mothy.
Butterfly on your right shoulder... Both versions
Childish War... Rin and Len
Can't I Even Dream...Miku
Andante... Miku



These are some you might like 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## theshroomguy78 (Mar 16, 2014)

thank you  I'll check these all out! been forever since I listened to new vocaloid songs

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 16, 2014)

theshroomguy78 said:


> thank you  I'll check these all out! been forever since I listened to new vocaloid songs
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Your welcome 

Also look at posts #2 and #3 , might find something interesting 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a problem using Pixiv app , it automatically logs me out 
The web site is fine.

Anyone else having this problem ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Hiya
> 
> Do you guys ever wish Vocaloids were more popular? Found myself wishing it earlier today
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Already are.






eduardog131 said:


> Saying something right now, um, I was so excited for Meltdown when it got into the final release for F2nd. Now my wonder..will it fit into the Vita card? If I remember correctly the Vita version of F was 4GB. And the card only goes 4GB. So...the textures, songs, modules, menu items, code, 40 songs this time. I wonder if they'll fit into the card
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know its expensive, but, get a 16GB if you're going to get both.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I have a problem using Pixiv app , it automatically logs me out
> The web site is fine.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant the Vita game card, the duo card is another beast.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good morning 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

.





2013 Racing Miku cameo in the Super Sonico anime!

Looks like even Sonico is getting to join in on the fun of Good Smile Racing!


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------




eduardog131 said:


> I meant the Vita game card, the duo card is another beast.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh...thought you are going digital...

I think if you're getting the new Vita 2000 you won't need a Vita SDcard , only game card is enough. if there will be any DLCs for 2nd, these will installed in the internal storage.

But, if you're getting the old Vita 1000 , then you'll need a SDcard for your savedata .

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 17, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 
















Song in description. Miku ?
天翔恋唄日記 | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42227346






?????
おとなこども | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42215484






????????
39 | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42225395






Luka-chan 
◊ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42247258






?????????
サクラサク | 夕夏@お仕事募集中！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42253988






Awwwwwww ????????????????????? ? *dies*
桜ミク | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42239534






??
スキキライ | 葵ちょこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42223196






ミクの日ミクちゃん | ナニカシイラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42248845






Not enough Rin-chan....MOAR!!
さくらりんもじゅちゃん | ぶるぼんさちりか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42253568






??
ミクニコル | uku 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42260874






???
妄想稅 | Turkey 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42236618






????
なんでか | ねおん＠春コミ【東6ゆ19a】
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42239343






MAYU-chan. Yandere power.
????
◇ | 枝豆 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42245325






Look inside. ?????
めいきんぐ。 | なおと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42229094






???????
無題 | A. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42244483






Don't stare too much at me, am melting ??
ちゃんみく | ゆい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42261336






??
みくっ | なると巻き 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42244529






This is for... Fangirls...mostly.
③ | 幸原ゆゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42256913






Yukari-chan 
月夜から | 黒雲鵺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42259064

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 17, 2014)

MJQ


VerseQuence Ft. 初音ミク Eng V3 Upcoming New Song Teaser/Preview






VerseQuence upcoming new song,
guess who duet miku english V3?
This is a Fast - Song.

Who's VerseQuence?
its me & eri

click here to know more about VerseQuence :
http://vocadb.net/Ar/17352

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

.
Circus-P


New CircusP EP "Five" Featuring Hatsune Miku V3 English







http://circus-p.bandcamp.com/album/five
Pre-order now and get an immediate download of "Addicted (Revised Version)"!

Tracks subject to possible minor changes! 

Illustration by shiva
http://shivaten****an.deviantart.com/
 ( ?, link is in description. )

==Info==

Twitter:
http://www.twitter.com/VocaCircus
Tumblr:
http://circusp.tumblr.com
Bandcamp:
http://circus-p.bandcamp.com/
Second Channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/cheezitsareyummy

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 17, 2014)

MikuMikuDance 9.0.3 is out, and a new web-based MMD generator tool has also been released.

http://www.mikufan.com/mikumikudance-9-0-3-released-and-new-jthree-mmd-generator-launched/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 17, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 
















??????
指切り | STAR影法師 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42275321






Song in description. Luka-chan.
唯心論 | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42281416






????
サクラサク | 夕夏@お仕事募集中！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42253988






??????
ニューバランス | こうこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42272533






She's super-cute when angry ??
Come here  *HUGS*
ネギくれーっっ | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42278626






MY EYES AAHHHHH Q.Q
ちゃんみく | ゆい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42261336






????
Blue Door | NZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42276338






??
FM Doll | laika2slip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42280325






?????????
桜ミクさん | たかなしはると@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42276670






??
星釣り | おがころろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42266399






I-IA-chan ?
春風 | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42280440






桜ミク | まりえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42277808






This means war , Mikuo ?
同じだけど違う君 | もち吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42284887






?
ミクの日また遅れた・・・。 | miyabi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42265499






?????
ray | すぐり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42272618






No! Thank YOU! *HUGS*
39ました | うりゅ(改) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42261097






Miku-chan, from where have you got these headphones , I NEED one too x3
39 | 猫肉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42282944






?
RAY | アークレイ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42264287






Awwww how cute :3
リンピカ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42262217






Look inside XDD
結月ゆかり立ち絵 表情差分 | dairi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42275439






??
どんな髪型にする? | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42269473






??
初音ミク | エレレ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42274577

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 18, 2014)

yusukeP ft. 初音ミク - morning mist (English Subtitles)

Morning Mist - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

.

egumo ft. Hatsune Miku - "She sank into the sea." (English Sub/Sleep Music)

She Sank into the Sea - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone already know? About miku expo will held in my country? INDONESIA? XD 

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> Anyone already know? About miku expo will held in my country? INDONESIA? XD
> 
> Don't blame me, i just noob :3

Click to collapse



Am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jelly of you x3

(Look few pages back... Info :3 )

Even though I might never attend any Vocaloid Concert, I can only hope for one.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jelly of you x3
> 
> (Look few pages back... Info :3 )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It will published on torrent XD dont worry..

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> It will published on torrent XD dont worry..
> 
> Don't blame me, i just noob :3

Click to collapse



I know it will XDD

I have the Magical Mirai concert on my phone XDD

But I wanna go there :'(

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I know it will XDD
> 
> I have the Magical Mirai concert on my phone XDD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have magical mirai and mikupa 2012 XD 

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> I have magical mirai and mikupa 2012 XD
> 
> Don't blame me, i just noob :3

Click to collapse



Am always watching in legal way. But the Mirai 2013 was so great I had to download it, I got it from YouTube before it was deleted XDD

39 band is THE BEST!!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Am always watching in legal way. But the Mirai 2013 was so great I had to download it, I got it from YouTube before it was deleted XDD
> 
> 39 band is THE BEST!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



<< dun have enough net speed to stream in legal website :'v agree, 39 band is great!!

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> << dun have enough net speed to stream in legal website :'v agree, 39 band is great!!
> 
> Don't blame me, i just noob :3

Click to collapse



I have a somewhat "good" net speed , but it blurred most of the time :/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I have a somewhat "good" net speed , but it blurred most of the time :/
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I watched it in 720p and didnt blur or something XD /slap

Don't blame me, i just noob :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 18, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 

















#7
指切り | STAR影法師 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42275321






Song in description. Luka.
唯心論 | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42281416






ニューバランス | こうこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42272533






???????
春一番!! | いろは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42289255






????????
桜ミクさん | たかなしはると@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42276670






休憩中 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42289298






Lily 
seleP『YANDELOID CONCEPTION』 | きらばがに(優木きら) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42297885






???????
パラソルミク | 伊東 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42295191






Awwwww
へんなかおー | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42291555






There shall be no peace between us , Mikuo
I'll hate you for eternity ?
同じだけど違う君 | もち吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42284887







???????????
桜組 | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42280732






☆ 雪ミク 2014 * | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42296487






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
?
桜ミク | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42306605






IA-chan 
IAちゃん | ヒヤムギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42289962






????????????
桜ミク | 蓬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42305185






?
ちいさな幸せ | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42295171






Luka-chan 
ルカさん | ねまきパジャマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42281393






Song in description. Miku(V2 and V3 Original), Meiko(V1 and V3 straight) and Kaito (v1 and v3 straight) cover of a Miku song. I LOVE IT!
they grow so fast ?
世界のどこでも ワタシはうたう | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42289464






Put something on, snowman ?
季節を無視して突然のVパン | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42297094






Song in description. Snowman ?
drops | コス(COS) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42303550

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good morning 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------

.

Hatsune Miku x Live2D]

As you can see in the video:






A new technology that allows to move a single illustration as an animation has been released: " Live2D".
There will be held the "Live2D Creative Award 2014" as a contest using this technology!
With the contest, the Live2D model that uses the official illustration of Hatsune Miku will be distributed.
Of course, you can also create a video using this Hatsune Miku Live2D model and participate in the contest!
In addition, there will be the "Crypton Future Media Special Award" to win in this contest.
As prize, you can win the software "Hatsune Miku V3"!
Because it is a very interesting technology, try to participate and start moving your illustrations! 

" Live2D Creative Award 2014 "
http://www.live2d.com/award2014

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------

.
There's apparently an animation contest for this 2D animation platform called Live2D, and Crypton's providing a Miku model for it. Prizes include a copy of the Miku V3 bundle, and 20 random people who enter before March 28 will win a book about Live2D featuring Miku. The Pro version of this software will be free to use during the contest period.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

.
"The Sound of Westernization Can Be Heard" an interesting historical song by producer...

The Sound of Westernization Can Be Heard - Gumi





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Some images of KEI's art gallery at the New Chitose Airport. Check out the full gallery on Tokiko's blog: http://blog.livedoor.jp/tokikowww/archives/37031000.html



AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SHJSJSBDSIAOQPQPPQLDNDNXHSUAOANZHUSIAJSNZN

KEI ?







































Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 19, 2014)

So quiet...






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 19, 2014)

Surprised this hasn't been posted yet

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Surprised this hasn't been posted yet
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its Kaito... Why surprised =.= 
I don't post Kaito...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

.

Hatsune Miku Featured in Live2D, Enter Live2D Creative Award 2014 to Win Prizes

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku...ter-live2d-creative-award-2014-to-win-prizes/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Its Kaito... Why surprised =.=
> I don't post Kaito...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



You should.



Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> You should.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. I don't like 'em much...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Nope. I don't like 'em much...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good night.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's the face I made when I read your post.

Kaito is 10X the boss Len is

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> That's the face I made when I read your post.
> 
> Kaito is 10X the boss Len is
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What if they're put together? (NOT LIKE THAT NOT LIKE THAT NOT LIKE THAT wow you think wrong)  I heard the duet erase or zero and it sounded pretty good.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Good morning 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------

.

[NEW! Hatsune Miku Graphics Book]
UDON continues to bring the inspiring and sensational world of Hatsune Miku and the Vocaloids to North America with its newest release, Hatsune Miku Graphics: Vocaloid Comic & Art Volume 1.This brand-new English-language release will be available in comic book stores everywhere starting Wednesday March 19th, and in bookstores and from online sellers soon afterwards! An amazing compendium of official and tribute artworks featuring Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Kaito, and more, Comic & Art Volume 1 also features a few surprises and firsts!





KEI 





Not...

See the 9 page preview of the book at UDON's website:
http://goo.gl/gNfN1R

You can pre-order the book via Amazon, click here:
http://goo.gl/lkwrZK

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------

.

"I Fall...and Stay Down" Utata-P, wogura, and torihitsuji are back with something a little different this...


I Fall...and Stay Down - MAYU






X'DD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 20, 2014)

All hail kz *-*
All hail Miku-chan *-* *-*
All hail BUMP OF CHICKEN

Ray - BUMP OF CHICKEN ft. Hatsune Miku ( livetuning  )






I like it 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 20, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















????????????
春一番!! | いろは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42289255






Lily 
seleP『YANDELOID CONCEPTION』 | きらばがに(優木きら) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42297885






休憩中 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42289298






????
パラソルミク | 伊東 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42295191






▣ | 42 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42309000






??
へんなかおー | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42291555






??????
桜ミク | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42306605






GigaP ?
Linky 
LUVORATORRRRRY! | 真琴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42315448






ﾍﾟﾘﾍﾟﾘ ﾓｸﾞﾓｸﾞ ﾎｱｰ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42324732






Song in description. Miku Append Solid (?) ?????
【REQUIEM】※流血表現あり | 蝶夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42310178






???????
みくちゃん | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42305811






??????
warehouse miku | jandy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42312906






???????
MIKU HATSUNE | 由宇 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42310491






HHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ?
*Dokki Dokki*
みくりん | ふゆこ＠超ボーマスえ11.12 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42314494






??
かぐみね | 葵ちょこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42320605






??????
桜ミク | famepeera 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42316292






World Domination How-To ... Soon...
【3/23コミライ名古屋】Neru家合同イラスト本表紙 | ほかの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42324159






Lily-chan 
なによー | 米間＠初心探しの旅なぅ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42320274






BUMP OF CHICKEN and Miku-chan ???
「ray」 | セリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42309088






Song in description. IA-chan ??
あの空の向こうへ | no* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42311910






?????
梅ミク | 杞宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42309570






Yukari-chan ???
ゆっかりーん | おかぬう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42308976






?
まなざし | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42315155






B-But ... ._.
Satan miku | 緋雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42321122






?
にかっ | 海乃もずく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42320105

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 20, 2014)

.

GigaP and reolch.

No other info shall be revealed =.=


Kagamine Len






Reolch cover







This is from reolch YT , be sure to subscribe 






My 猫 senses are tingling =.=



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 20, 2014)

Good night 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Er..morning. Here its 3AM. Technically still morning 
And I'm a night owl 0.e






Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 21, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Er..morning. Here its 3AM. Technically still morning
> And I'm a night owl 0.e
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No breakfast for you.

It's 11:35AM here.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> No breakfast for you.
> 
> It's 11:35AM here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No breakfast?! Guess I have to wait till its actually time for breakfast.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 21, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> No breakfast?! Guess I have to wait till its actually time for breakfast.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Can you stay up till dinner 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Can you stay up till dinner
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Most likely  that's when I do all the things that aren't what regular 14 year olds do. Forum posting. And ROM stuff. Anyways..I just installed the app called "Miku Miku Droid". Dunno if you've heard of it; but essentially its phone MMD.

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 21, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Most likely  that's when I do all the things that aren't what regular 14 year olds do. Forum posting. And ROM stuff. Anyways..I just installed the app called "Miku Miku Droid". Dunno if you've heard of it; but essentially its phone MMD.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Yeah, did. 

How about this one → https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.projectkyoto.mms.tinyar2

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Due to overwhelming popularity (unsurprising), the Haneda Airport WING SHOP closing date has been extended from March 31st until May 6th! Info comes via the official WING SHOP twitter: https://twitter.com/MIKUWINGSHOP/status/446545958646476801

Website: http://mikuwing.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

.





This will be a long post(concerning MIKU EXPO in Indonesia).

Official MIKU EXPO website has updated with a few new information: The site now has a new design which splits the page into a few sections. 

There is a "ticket" section which will contain more information on tickets than the recent post from official fb page(check it out). Online purchase will be made available after March 22(direct link will be added to the website later). Seating chart, age limit, ticket redemption point & procedure, and terms & conditions on tickets are also there. 

Other sections include "overview" "goods" and "FAQ". 

The site also updates with information on activities held on the day: Live shows, company booths and concert merchandise booths. Information on "goods" and "workshop" as well as time for other activities beside live shows are not announced yet. 

Lastly, there are three live shows in total.
http://mikuexpo.com/inindonesia.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

.

Yaaaay Miku-chan got san-kyu votes in the poll \(^o^)/






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 21, 2014)

New rerulili Original 


LV.99 - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------

.

MUCH more illustrations 















ﾍﾟﾘﾍﾟﾘ ﾓｸﾞﾓｸﾞ ﾎｱｰ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42324732






LUVORATORRRRRY! | 真琴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42315448






桜ミク | 多雨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42316577






【3/23コミライ名古屋】Neru家合同イラスト本表紙 | ほかの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42324159






ココロクラウド | ぽっぽ@夏に帰還予定 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42322997






合格おめでとうぅぅぅぅぅ！！ | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42337260






桜ミク。 | 奥谷とろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42344289






39!!! | ゆめガメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42324422






皆様ありがとうございます♪ | Skuirrel 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42334131






リンレン | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42339673






Guess the UTAU 
ラッピングリボン♥ | 行方不明の紅茶＠ﾘﾂpr 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42329586






この光の始まりには　君がいる | racer 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42342079






きらきらちょうちょ | 綾人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42330362






Cover song in description. Yukari-chan.
ドラえもんギュッ | ペシュ＊例大祭た10a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42324012






Song in description. Miro and Daniwell related. Soo Kawaii~
宇宙ゆうえい | ミロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42336428






桜色タイムカプセル | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42325996






冬ミク | 深山フギン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42337140

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 21, 2014)

This song is BEAUTIFUL!  Period.


Starduster - Hatsune Miku






Live version.







Damn it OneRoom,
CAN'T RESIST ???

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------

.

This one is beautiful too.


Meteor - Hatsune Miku Append





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Good morning 



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------



"Streaming Heart" Another song from Deco*27's new album featuring one of the best Vocaloid PVs I've seen!

 ?

Streaming Heart - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------

.

【MIKU EXPO】HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia tickets are NOW ON SALE!

Don't miss your chance to see Hatsune Miku live perfomance in Indonesia! 

Buy now on Rajakarcis : https://rajakarcis.com/2014/03/15/hatsune-miku-expo-2014-in-indonesia/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 22, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















Awww Rin-chan...
*HUGS* its OK , we are here for you.
拗ねるリンちゃん | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42355684






There you go ?
リンちゃん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42363535






???
MIKU | 優璃（ゆうりかもめ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42366108






Well, look who's here, isn't it the dancing samurai 
がくぽ | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42364954






【ボーマス】こるみあ！【超会議二日目】 | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42365734






この光の始まりには　君がいる | racer 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42342079






ぺあるっく | まろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42346343






IA-Chan ?
ia | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42349630






Awwww look at our sweet yandere sakura MAYU, isn't she cute ???
♥｡･ﾟ♡ﾟ･｡♥ | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42360329






???
snow | 細 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42359241






Look inside x3
ボカログ | じょな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42364925






moyu | CD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42359252

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 22, 2014)

COMING TODAY ON MIKUSTAR:

Growing up with autism, he struggled for acceptance through his school years, but despite his best efforts he had endured a lifetime of loneliness and rejection. His self confidence was shattered. For him, true love seemed unattainable.

And yet, when it seemed to Alan Bryant like life was no longer worth living, an angel came his way to restore his faith in himself...with a single kiss.

“Diffusion”, the seventh instalment of MikuStar's science fiction adventure DIGITAL ANGEL will be published today at 8:00 PM Eastern, 5:00 PM Pacific.

Read it soon on MikuStar...

MAIN PAGE:*www.DigitalAngel.info

Illustration “An Angel Miku” by のぶやん (Nobuyan) – Image link:http://piapro.jp/t/2Ive*

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 22, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#5
Coming through 
????????????????????????????
ミク！ | だぶ竜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42379339






????????
夜桜 | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42368404






???????????
MIKU | ゆうりかもめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42366108






Ahh there she is again ???
♥｡･ﾟ♡ﾟ･｡♥ | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42360329






??????
Turn that **** up! | 荻pote 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42368574






LOOK INSIDE!
版権いろいろ | ４ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42380134






Am not sure what is going on 
Song in description.
コインロッカーベイビー | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42384594






?????????????????
桜色 | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42374125






Related to the song above...
コインロッカーみく | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42384743






Song in the description. Miku-chan.
エランダール | むらか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42374636






???????????????????????
桜ミク | Pingo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42370782






????????????? THAAAANK YOUUUUUU?
おはなミク | トモゼロ@ついったやってます 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42383521






?????????
ミク | AYA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42370242






Song in description. Miku-chan.
?
センチメンタル・ルージュ | 鐶 庵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42383495






?????????????????????
miku | nono 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42370365






Song in description. Miku-chan.
『カルミアの慟哭』 | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42380070






Song in description. Miku-chan.
僕と僕の二人きり | 志筑のま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42377696

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Goodnight, sweet dreams.











You too lurker =.=



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------

.

PolyphonicBranch uploading...

Be sure to subscribe 

2D Dream Fever - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks to Occasional Subs 


Personality Complex - Hatsune Miku






Music/Lyrics: Heavenz
Illust: Amaoto
Movie: Not-116

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 23, 2014)

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Hatsune Miku comes to life in Cybernoids’ Live2D"

It is a quantum leap in animation software and, as usual, Hatsune Miku is right there in the middle of it. Japanese company Cybernoids Co., Ltd. has announced a collaboration with Crypton Future Media, Inc. that will see Hatsune Miku featured as a model available for use with their Live2D software. Live2D is a graphics technology tool capable of taking any two-dimensional object and animating it with amazing accuracy and precision control of movement.

Full story on MikuStar:
http://www.mikustar.net/hatsune-miku-comes-to-life-in-cybernoids-live2d/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 23, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















NUMBER 1!!!
Wants it? Gets it!!
?????????????????
Oh and last 2 numbers in the link are 39 yaaaay!
ミク！ | だぶ竜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42379339






#3
??????????
夜桜 | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42368404






Song in description...
コインロッカーベイビー | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42384594






???????????????
V3 | シワスタカシ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42390849






Look inside...
版権いろいろ | ４ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42380134






?????????????
桜色 | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42374125






Rin-chan dressing as... Shimakaze °////°
ぜかましリンちゃん | 千澄&姫華＠ﾌﾟﾛﾌ読んでね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42404743






??????
 | 高橋＠あすな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42406450






?
初音ミク | Apple kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42409287






No! RinXLen or RinXMiku, RinXOliver is not allowed. Period.
無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42401021






SPiCa 
??????????
SPiCa | nevakuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42393980






=.=
ばにばに | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42401678






No word can describe how much I love this song ?
✲ | kumata 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42410096






Uhh ... Dessert...?
Sweet ! | 雲桑 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42409921






落書きミク | 木偶ノ坊主@奈落の人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42398669






Cute, sweet, beautiful ... IA-Chan ?
ローズ | 蒼辰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42393721

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

MATSURI DA DIVA !!!!









Edit.
Just a note : Voice Providers appeared after World is Mine 

Kaito's, Meiko's, Miku's, Luka's and Kagamine's 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------

.

Please watch and read this notes, a new translation for "Steaming Heart" by Deco*27﻿


Streaming Heart - Hatsune Miku






READ!

Thanks for the translation Descent-sensei.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Pixiv...







Today's daily dose of Moé!
「ぜかましリンちゃん」/「千澄&姫華＠ﾌﾟﾛﾌ読んでね」
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42404743

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Pinocchio-P 


WARNING : lower the volume for your ears safety. You're welcome.


Kusaregedou to Chocolate - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Poor hands T.T

Gematsu reveals the last 2 F 2nd songs!

Kagerou Days and........and........oh hell no...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
GEKI SHOU?!

http://gematsu.com/2014/03/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-final-songs-revealed


Also, some Mind-ception 

Kagerou Days - Hatsune Miku






Should've added all the KagePro songs...


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Pixiv...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



B*****s be m************ god ***n jealous because this cute **s princess is ranking at f****** #16 at the time of this post.
Hell f****** yeah!

Super censoring kawaii god mode activated.
Use your imagination.

*RIN IS GOD.*


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> ... #17 ...

Click to collapse








#13

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> #13
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



We are not playing this game.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> We are not playing this game.

Click to collapse



What game ???

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> What game ???
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



The "Which Vocaloid is better" game.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> The "Which Vocaloid is better" game.

Click to collapse



No, of course not. 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> No, of course not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I love all Vocaloids equally!

...But Rin is special to me.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I love all Vocaloids equally!
> 
> ...But Rin is special to me.

Click to collapse



Same.

But Miku for me 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yaaaay!






Let's relax our brain with some other news than Gekishou, okay?

PjDF2nd will soon receive a 2nd Demo which is on the release date of the game too and include 4 songs which is:
1. Packaged/kz
2. Romeo & Cinderella/doriko
3. Suki Kirai/Honeyworks
4. Double Lariat/Agoaniki-P

And the list of F 2nd songs are now COMPLETE!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 24, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















V3 | シワスタカシ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42390849






ぜかましリンちゃん | 千澄&姫華＠ﾌﾟﾛﾌ読んでね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42404743






 | 高橋＠あすな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42406450






無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42401021






サリシノハラ | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42400597






君に会いたいな | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42415039






✲ | kumata 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42410096






*:.。..。.。o○* | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42431798






春 | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42429479






春をお届けに参りました! | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42432173






Song in description. Electric Angel Cover. Rin and Len.
えれくとりっく・えんじぇぅ | 道子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42423737






ローファイセットのベター・ゼン | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42434051






iPhone5ロック画面まとめ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42413822






残酷的なエラーが発生！ | JIRO(次郎) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42425336






Lucky butterfly ?
✿ | うさだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42427512






初音倒酒 | 梦2S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42427235






Wo Ai Ni
いーあるふぁんくらぶ！ | ladfa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42424207






Sorry. Flat is justice.
桜ミクちゃん | 毛玉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42425112






桜咲く頃 | 杞宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42428212






Crossfade of an old album.
慟哭ピエロ | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42435206






Len's head will explode 
ありふれた | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42420125






桜ミク | りーりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42413682






おめでとう！ | 眼帯ウサギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42424101






みっくみくに | moyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42411747

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Mar 25, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yaaaay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OH GOD NO GEKISHOU 
FOR THE LIFE OF ME I CANT PASS IT ON EXTREME ON DREAMY THEATER.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 25, 2014)

One more contest to win 






Visit the Anime Madness contest, and vote for Miku in MIKUCOLOR!

ANIME MADNESS is a new contest to pick the best anime, manga, or character product for 2014! 
Show your love for Miku, and vote for MIKUCOLOR: Kei's Hatsune Miku Illustration Works from UDON! 

Vote here: http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------

.

Share! 
Its up for 3 days only! 
Attack on Titan is leading for now.

Let's storm 'em!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 25, 2014)

MMD-PV


DoReMiFa Mix - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The next Voca Nico Night is set to feature over 20 different Vocaloid producers and live bands. Mikudayo will also be taking the stage to DJ at this event!

http://www.mikufan.com/two-day-voca-nico-noight-event-begins-april-26th/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

.
Looks like the upcoming Hatsune Miku Expo will be advertised in a currently unknown Magazine (likely within Indonesia). This is what the page will look like.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Project DIVA F 2nd will be released in NA and EU for both PS3 and Vita this fall! They promise more news about the release on E3, but for now, they have revealed there will be packaged versions for both PS3 and Vita.

More information on SEGA's blog: http://blogs.sega.com/2014/03/25/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-announced-for-western-release/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------

.

If you're secretly an Utaite fan , this is for you ↓

http://utaitedb.net

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

Good morning 

MUCH more illustrations 















君に会いたいな | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42415039






セーター | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42439455






ぷんぷん | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42445039






桜ミク | Puracotte 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42443853






ありふれた | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42420125






ミクちゃん | 「HARU」 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42445344






Song in description. Rin-chan.
Childhood's End【修正版】 | 涼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42440203






桜ミク | 野良 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42450163






ごくごく | おがころろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42435012






みっくみく | 柊ゆづは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42452071






ストリーミングハート | 崩 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42432591






♥ | うみぐも。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42447866






spring miku | nono 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42438413






春です | じゅーす@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42449707






Look inside.
つめあわせ3 | 59 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42451842






夜桜 | cocococco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42438895






おにいちゃんだいすき | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42433681






｡♥｡･ﾟ♡ﾟ･｡♥｡･ﾟ♡ﾟ･｡♥｡ | はきり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42433732






桜ミクちゃん | ましろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42433733






◇コイノミュージックアワー◇ | コガネ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42454141

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yes!


As I've said before, the big news announcements tend to happen right when I go to sleep. I woke up to find that SEGA has announced Project Diva F 2nd for a Western release:

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/03/25/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-announced-for-western-release/



Edit. Repost... Oh well, for those who missed the first one.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

.

MMD-PV

Love! Snow! Really Magic! - Hatsune Miku
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23156403


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

The newest video by SEGA showcases all 40 songs for Project Diva F 2nd!






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

KORG × Hatsune Miku Super cool Miku color keyboard!

Including preset music ”Hello Planet", "Ievan Polkka" and "Karakuri Pierrot" 
Available for pre-order through Famima.com (No International shipping...sorry..)
Detail: http://www.famima.com/shop/g/g3710000053600/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 PM ----------

.

Get ready for PVs from F2nd 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2014)

^^


Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



All in one go ? (Needs time , still not all PVs are up...)

Post whenever available ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> One more contest to win
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




From this 






To this 






Note : the ArtBook has all the Crypton Vocaloids illustrated by KEI 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

List of songs in F2nd  
Total : 40 songs 

PVs will come later 


levan Polkka - Hatsune Miku






Melt - Hatsune Miku
Ryo.






Akatsuki Arrival - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka
Last Note.






Packaged - Hatsune Miku
kz






Glory 3usi9 (Glory Miusiku :3 ) - Hatsune Miku
Nanou






This is The Happiness &
Peace Of Mind Committee - Hatsune Miku
Utata-P 






Genga Spoofing - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
KulfiQ






A Thousand Years Solo - Kaito
YanagiP






Kowase, Kowase / Destroy, Destroy - Meiko
E.L.V.N






Envy Catwalk - Hatsune Miku
Toma






Karakuri Pierrot - Hatsune Miku
40mP






Two-Faced Lovers - Hatsune Miku
Wowaka






Two Breaths Walking - Hatsune Miku
DECO*27






Paradichlorobenzene - Kagamine Len
Owata-P






SPiCa ( no 39 edition though...) - Hatsune Miku
Toku-P






Cantarella ~ Grace Edition ~ - Kaito V3
KurousaP






Luka Luka ★ Night Fever - Megurine Luka
Samfree






World is Mine - Hatsune Miku
Ryo






DECORATOR - Hatsune Miku
kz






Miku Miku Ni Shi te ageru♪ - Hatsune Miku
ika






Romeo and Cinderella - Hatsune Miku
doriko






Suki Kirai / Like, Dislike - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin
HoneyWorks






2D Dream Fever - Hatsune Miku
PolyphonicBranch






Erase or Zero - Kaito and Kagamine Len
CrystalP






Hold, Release; Rakshasa and
Carcasses - Hatsune Miku
HACHI






Kokoro - Kagamine Rin
Toraboruta-P






Double Lariat - Megurine Luka
Ago-anikiP






Hello, Worker - Megurine Luka
KEI (yes.. KEI )






Meteor - Hatsune Miku Append
John






Soundless Voice - Kagamine Len
HitoshizukuP






Pair of Wintry Winds - Kaito and Meiko
sigotositeP






Miracle Paint - Hatsune Miku
OSTER Project






Pinky Promise - Hatsune Miku
Scoop






Clover♣Club - Hatsune Miku
YuuyuP






Blackjack - Megurine Luka
Yucha-P






Sakura No Ame - Hatsune Miku
halyosy






Knife - Hatsune Miku , Kagamine Rin and Kagamine Len
Rerulili






Meltdown - Kagamine Rin
iroha






Kagerou Days / Heat Haze Days - Hatsune Miku
Jin






The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku - Hatsune Miku
CosMo
Cause HAPPY END.








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















超時空のコンサート | RiYUN☆お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42458139






セーター | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42439455






みっくみく | 柊ゆづは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42452071






桜ミク | 野良 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42450163






◇コイノミュージックアワー◇ | コガネ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42454141






Song in description. Rin-chan.
Childhood's End【修正版】 | 涼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42440203






Fan service...
おもいよとどけ | 天三月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42459334






Song in description. Miku-chan.
月ノ葉 | 朱種 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42471356






Song in description. IA-chan and Yukari-chan.
【結月ゆかり＆IA】カラフルを歌ってもらった | koyubi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42474817






みくちゃん | ぬいら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42472434






春 | Pingo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42460164






starry★miku | 鳩壱れの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42469109






真実 | るん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42465247






千本桜 | 葉庭 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42472068






One more service...
LUKA | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42451390






鏡音！ | creat 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42456111

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow

tekejinn is Perfecting F2nd... 

He's gooooooooood.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Mar 27, 2014)

My friend started making Vocaloid song covers:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9LEoC0oJNhP8QMuz2RSMwg


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Good morning 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------

.



x9






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oookaay , it looks easier. But still, I don't think pass it 








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 27, 2014)

[EXCLUSIVE on 39ch!] Music video of a new song by Jesus-P from WONDERFUL
OPPORTUNITY! The song is included on the supplement CD of MIKU-Pack
music & artworks feat. Hatsune Miku Vol. 04.

Also, the song is to be distributed ONLY on KARENT!
Enjoy the CD of MIKU Pack, the video on 39ch and the song on KARENT!


Development Of Amazing Apps - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin






-Artist: Jesus-P
-Title: Sugee Apps Kaihatsutyu (Development Of Amazing Apps)

-Illustration: Glider
-Movie: WONDERFUL★OPPORTUNITY!

KARENT " Sugee Apps Kaihatsutyu " distribution site → http://karent.jp/album/1400

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 27, 2014)

I kind of went on a rant in the comment section of this video.


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 27, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I kind of went on a rant in the comment section of this video.

Click to collapse



Though some fans thought if MitchieM did the tuning instead,  Deco*27 or 40mP , sure, Miku-chan would have sounded beautiful, no wonder. But kz did a perfect job here, really suited. Not saying the rest are not great. Every P has his/her greatness. kz won this  simply perfect. 10/10. I love it.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Though some fans thought if MitchieM did the tuning instead,  Deco*27 or 40mP , sure, Miku-chan would have sounded beautiful, no wonder. But kz did a perfect job here, really suited. Not saying the rest are not great. Every P has his/her greatness. kz won this  simply perfect. 10/10. I love it.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Exactly!
I've been listening to kz (livetune's) new album continually too...His work is awesome!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 27, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Exactly!
> I've been listening to kz (livetune's) new album continually too...His work is awesome!

Click to collapse



DECO*RATOR XD


Sup hoshi 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> DECO*RATOR XD
> 
> 
> Sup hoshi
> ...

Click to collapse



I love DECORATOR!!
And nothing much is happening around here? How are you?


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> List of songs in F2nd
> Total : 40 songs  ( excluding levan Polkka )
> 
> PVs will come later
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, I missed one. Sorry..

Colorful x Melody - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
MOER







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> I love DECORATOR!!
> And nothing much is happening around here? How are you?

Click to collapse



Not much here either :/
Also free time...lots and lots of free time.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## tenshi_xp (Mar 28, 2014)

She is Maika singing in spanish "Ni una sola palabra" a Paulina Rubio song, of course she sing in english too


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 28, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 
















Song in description. Miku-chan.
月ノ葉 | 朱種 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42471356






Service...
おもいよとどけ | 天三月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42459334






魚のなる木の缶詰 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42489428






☆おめでとー！☆ | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42481489






Speed paint video in description.
初鏡音 | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42480365






S p r i n g | ミヤナギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42478818






ストリーミングハート | すわこ＠休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42476123






＝ミク×ネコ＝ | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42491477






さくら | 夕凪こも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42491664






❁*✲ﾟ*❁ | ヒロイム❂ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42488408






No!
* | 空斗きはの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42473951






V3s
あなたのおと | madder 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42478737

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Done! 

List of PVs in F2nd  


Total : 40 songs 



Melt - Hatsune Miku
Ryo.






Akatsuki Arrival - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka
Last Note.






Packaged - Hatsune Miku
kz






Glory 3usi9 ( Glory Miusiku :3 ) - Hatsune Miku
Nanou






Colorful x Melody - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
MOER






This is The Happiness &
Peace Of Mind Committee - Hatsune Miku
Utata-P 






Genga Spoofing - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
KulfiQ






A Thousand Years Solo ( DIVA Edit ) - Kaito
YanagiP






Kowase, Kowase / Destroy, Destroy - Meiko
E.L.V.N






Envy Catwalk - Hatsune Miku
Toma






Karakuri Pierrot - Hatsune Miku
40mP






Two-Faced Lovers - Hatsune Miku
Wowaka






Two Breaths Walking - Hatsune Miku
DECO*27






Paradichlorobenzene - Kagamine Len
Owata-P






SPiCa 39's Giving day Edition - Hatsune Miku
Toku-P






Cantarella ~ Grace Edition ~ - Kaito V3
KurousaP






Luka Luka ★ Night Fever - Megurine Luka
Samfree






World is Mine - Hatsune Miku
Ryo






DECORATOR - Hatsune Miku
kz






Miku Miku Ni Shi te ageru♪ - Hatsune Miku
ika






Romeo and Cinderella - Hatsune Miku
doriko






Suki Kirai / Like, Dislike - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin
HoneyWorks






2D Dream Fever - Hatsune Miku
PolyphonicBranch






Erase or Zero - Kaito and Kagamine Len
CrystalP






Hold, Release; Rakshasa and
Carcasses - Hatsune Miku
HACHI






Kokoro - Kagamine Rin
Toraboruta-P






Double Lariat - Megurine Luka
Ago-anikiP






Hello, Worker - Megurine Luka
KEI






Meteor - Hatsune Miku Append
John






Soundless Voice - Kagamine Len
HitoshizukuP






Pair of Wintry Winds - Kaito and Meiko
sigotositeP






Miracle Paint - Hatsune Miku
OSTER Project






Pinky Promise - Hatsune Miku
Scoop






Clover♣Club - Hatsune Miku
YuuyuP






Blackjack - Megurine Luka
Yucha-P






Sakura No Ame - Hatsune Miku
halyosy






Knife - Hatsune Miku , Kagamine Rin and Kagamine Len
Rerulili






Meltdown - Kagamine Rin
iroha






Kagerou Days / Heat Haze Days - Hatsune Miku
Jin






The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku - Hatsune Miku
CosMo








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting these :thumbup:

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Thanks for posting these :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






Next is...

Gameplay 

All songs Perfected on EXTREME 


Total : 40 songs 



Melt - Hatsune Miku
Ryo.






Akatsuki Arrival - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka
Last Note.






Packaged - Hatsune Miku
kz






Glory 3usi9 ( Glory Miusiku :3 ) - Hatsune Miku
Nanou






Colorful x Melody - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
MOER






This is The Happiness &
Peace Of Mind Committee - Hatsune Miku
Utata-P 






Genga Spoofing - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
KulfiQ






A Thousand Years Solo ( DIVA Edit ) - Kaito
YanagiP






Kowase, Kowase / Destroy, Destroy - Meiko
E.L.V.N






Envy Catwalk - Hatsune Miku
Toma






Karakuri Pierrot - Hatsune Miku
40mP






Two-Faced Lovers - Hatsune Miku
Wowaka






Two Breaths Walking - Hatsune Miku
DECO*27






Paradichlorobenzene - Kagamine Len
Owata-P






SPiCa - 39's Giving day Edition - Hatsune Miku
Toku-P






Cantarella ~ Grace Edition ~ - Kaito V3
KurousaP






Luka Luka ★ Night Fever - Megurine Luka
Samfree






World is Mine - Hatsune Miku
Ryo






DECORATOR - Hatsune Miku
kz






Miku Miku Ni Shi te ageru♪ - Hatsune Miku
ika






Romeo and Cinderella - Hatsune Miku
doriko






Suki Kirai / Like, Dislike - Kagamine Len and Kagamine Rin
HoneyWorks






2D Dream Fever - Hatsune Miku
PolyphonicBranch






Erase or Zero - Kaito and Kagamine Len
CrystalP






Hold, Release; Rakshasa and
Carcasses - Hatsune Miku
HACHI






Kokoro - Kagamine Rin
Toraboruta-P






Double Lariat - Megurine Luka
Ago-anikiP






Hello, Worker - Megurine Luka
KEI






Meteor - Hatsune Miku Append
John






Soundless Voice - Kagamine Len
HitoshizukuP






Pair of Wintry Winds - Kaito and Meiko
sigotositeP






Miracle Paint - Hatsune Miku
OSTER Project






Pinky Promise - Hatsune Miku
Scoop






Clover♣Club - Hatsune Miku
YuuyuP






Blackjack - Megurine Luka
Yucha-P






Sakura No Ame - Hatsune Miku
halyosy






Knife - Hatsune Miku , Kagamine Rin and Kagamine Len
Rerulili






Meltdown - Kagamine Rin
iroha






Kagerou Days / Heat Haze Days - Hatsune Miku
Jin






The Intense Singing of Hatsune Miku - Hatsune Miku
CosMo








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 28, 2014)

MMD-PV

Snow Api. Miku ?

Love! Snow! Really Magic!





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 28, 2014)

I sense competition... 

The trailer for IA/VT -Colorful- is now up on the Famitsu YouTube channel. The game will be out on 7/31 for the Vita only.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> One more contest to win
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We won round 1 against Attack on Titan 

Round 2 begins 

We are now going against Nyaruko : Crawling with love.

Vote here : http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583


They have a thread for discussions and daily results, if any would like to visit them, here : http://www.rightstuf.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/topics/66272/Re:_Anime_Madness!.html



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 28, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















魚のなる木の缶詰 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42489428






Speed paint link in description.
初鏡音 | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42480365






BORDER | 風上ユウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42502083






☆おめでとー！☆ | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42481489






Link :3
超ボーマス28！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42516938






春っぽいみくさん | バチ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42503452






ミク〜 | N.よきち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42508102






桜ノ雨 | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42508159






Link.
「メグメグ☆シンガーソングファイター」本日発売 | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42502158






...
０１ | きしべ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42511534






みくちゃん | 月宮セイ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42511886






Look inside.
LOG 03 | AREN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42515925






Noir | きくち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42498908






「大好き」 | ＊まか＊ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42492720






How-To / Tut. , inside.
めい・きんぐ | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42490338






開花宣言 | のすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42498633






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
夜もすがら君想ふ | べて 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42515347






Song in description. Miku-chan.
Searching For Light | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42506478






Look inside.
～☆～☆～☆～☆ | 真田はじめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42499296






♪桜ミク♪ | ちぇいん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42500166






ミクの日！ | ミナミト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42501029






ねこさいばーさんとさいばーねいしょんさん | 軽視 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42512735






サクラ色 | りさ。超マス1日目C19.20 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42508157






春 | さたーん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42514685






Song in description. Miku-chan.
M.S.S.Phantom | ぼうし屋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42498600






水の道化師 | CHIHIRO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42505392






SWEETS | nevakuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42511544




Good night.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 29, 2014)

Good morning 


"feel" An older Soh Yoshioka song ft. Lily with a different style than his usual works.


Feel - Lily 







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jokky102 (Mar 29, 2014)

+1 for hatsune miko, i just so love her!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 29, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#7
BORDER | 風上ユウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42502083






超ボーマス28！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42516938






春っぽいみくさん | バチ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42503452






モザイア | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42530035






弥生まとめ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42521303






❉ | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42526612






One step closer...service...
着たくない って言ったのに | らり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42538495






miku | inaresi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42528726






Dat negi >.>
無題 | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42514629






Song in description. IA-chan :3
夏風メモリー | うに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42515545






桜みっくみく | うらら@超マスD-21 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42520375






ランチタイム・ウォーズ | 59 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42514841






miku | まさと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42529352

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




jokky102 said:


> +1 for hatsune miku, i just so love her!

Click to collapse



。。。

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## jokky102 (Mar 29, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> MUCH more illustrations
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thx Bro, those images are indeed amazing


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 29, 2014)

jokky102 said:


> Thx Bro, those images are indeed amazing

Click to collapse



Don't mention it 

Also welcome 

And, what I meant was that you spelled one letter in her name wrong. Hatsune Miku, not Hatsune Miko.

Not being rude or anything, just trying to help 


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 30, 2014)

Good morning.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 30, 2014)

96neko Viva Happy
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23209388

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 30, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















Song in description. Miku-chan.
charm | 和音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42547920






ストリーミングハート | ツバサ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42539879






Lol I just realized its Len.
着たくない って言ったのに | らり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42538495






鈴に流れる光 | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42558169






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
【可能世界論】 | AO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42544776






さくら独唱 | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42554768






Yeah, Gumi. I too don't know what's going on...
♥ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42560600






Artist is on a service roll 
Safe I guess..
♡ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42560322






サクラサク | 我はカスなり＠はなえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42553276






初音2020 | 风骚华探长 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42540182

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 31, 2014)

Good morning♪~ 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

.

So, Miku wanted to become a Shiba Inu...

Wow

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23213861

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------

.
Reminder from Hatsune Miku's FB page 





Hooray! Miku has won Round 1 of Anime Madness! Thank you for your votes, but the battle isn't over yet! Head over and vote for Mikucolor: Kei's Hatsune Miku Illustration Works, to make it the #1 new anime/manga/artbook project! 
Vote here: http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583


Don't forget to share!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 31, 2014)

No wonder SEGA already plans for F 2nd's localization. Did you know that the mini-game in DIVA Room uses the tune,Yankee Doodle? (No, not Jack and Jill) It's America's iconic patriotic song (and a Nursery Rhyme) which originally sang by British officers during French and Indian War. Who would have thought SEGA uses that in Japan?

I still not yet own the game, so, I dunno what's the game name. It's a hand game which sort of look like a traditional hand game in the Philippines (not even close, actually).

The game splits into 3 rounds, but the gestures will still be the same, only the speed getting faster and faster.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 PM ----------

.

"Spring's Tears" Capping off Japan's "Graduation Month" with a nice song translated by my friend FreedomT1!

Spring's Tears - IA






Beautiful :')
Thanks for translation 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 31, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Reminder from Hatsune Miku's FB page
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




First results 

In the lead 







I think Toradora and SAO are the challenge =)
Who cares, we'll win this 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















Song in description. Miku-chan.
charm | 和音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42547920






ストリーミングハート | ツバサ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42539879






鈴に流れる光 | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42558169






ストリーミングハート | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42571965






桜ミクさん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42562598






初音ミク | Apple kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42580295






Song in description. Miku-chan.
幼色メロディ | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42573802






はつねみく | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42575766






Look inside.
版権いろいろ | 桜木蓮＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42578511






何の変哲もないただのミク | れみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42571183






ストリーミングハート | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42579342






弱虫だね、 | まがた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42580319






ずん | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42561764






✿コピック桜ミク✿ | 姫神かをり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42572375






おねーさん | めりこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42573507






みっく | ときゆら@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42558110

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------

.

Following in Macne Nana's footsteps, Teto is becoming a Vocaloid! She'll have five voicebanks: Soft, Power, Calm, Natural, and English. I absolutely love her official V3 voice. It's a huge upgrade from her UTAU bank but still keeps the Teto charm we all love.

Official Site: http://www.kasane-vocaloid.com/
































Teto's day...



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT^^^^^^^

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOT^^^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wish that she becomes an official Vocaloid though...



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

.

Happy birthday Kasane Teto







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy birthday KEI 

Love you ??



















Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

So... I woke up to this.










SEGA announced a new Project DIVA game for Vita & PS4 coming this winter! The game's working title is "Project DIVA F Extend". This title may change until it's final release.
Early cover revisions below.

http://www.projectdiva.net/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=932

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 AM ----------

.





Vocaloid 3 Hatsune Miku Piapro Studio is coming to the PS Vita for japan and western countries!

http://www.projectdiva.net/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=933

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------

.

Guess what, guys! Project Mirai 2 finally goes GLOBAL!


http://projectdiva.net/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=934

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

MOSAIC.TUNE



18号のBlue-Gene - Kagamine Rin






■Music:MOSAIC.TUNE(MOSAIC.WAV)
　　Mylist: (mylist/39343953)＋Twitter: @mosaicwav
　■Lyric:5
　　Mylist: (mylist/11731536)＋Twitter: @itsu_5
　■Illustration: 穂斗水与作。
　　Mylist: (mylist/30880867)＋Twitter: @Yosakuh
　■Movie:Not-116
　　Mylist: (mylist/24089942)＋Twitter: @Not116
---
　off vocal⇒ http://piapro.jp/t/b3HP

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Guess what, guys! Project Mirai 2 finally goes GLOBAL!
> 
> 
> http://projectdiva.net/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=934

Click to collapse




> christenlanger
> "Can I cry now? Ask for different reasons."
> http://projectdiva.net/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=934

Click to collapse



Goddamn trolls did it right this time.


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Goddamn trolls did it right this time.

Click to collapse



XDD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

April Fools jokes everywhere...

Some you wish to happen.
Some you wish not to happen.
Some hurt.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

COSPA has some really nice Hatsune Miku V3 apparel and accessories up for order!


http://www.mikufan.com/new-hatsune-miku-v3-apparel-up-for-preorder-shirts-tapestries-and-more/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Won round 2 against Nyaruko 







Yeeeeaaaaah!

Not related 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

I knew this would happen XD

Our friends from Project DIVA.fr got a new forum upgrade. Welcome to the Mikudoge forums!
Even if you don't speak french, you really should take a look at it! 

http://www.projectdiva.fr/forum/index.php

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------

.

Round 3 is on 

We are now against, Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko :3

Vote : http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583

Share!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## MameTozhio (Apr 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Won round 2 against Nyaruko
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rin you're scaring me.

Rin stop.

RIN.


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

MameTozhio said:


> Rin you're scaring me.
> 
> Rin stop.
> 
> RIN.

Click to collapse








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 1, 2014)

I just got home from a 4 hour test and this made my day. I'm still pissed that Project Mirai 2 _isn't_ being localized. I had to buy a 2nd 3DS because the dang thing is region locked XD


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Rolling doge X'D

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Apr 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Won round 2 against Nyaruko
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nyaruko? Aw meng, that Anime was hilarious 
(although nothing beats Miku) 
What is this for again? 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## Mansevolver (Apr 2, 2014)

Megurine Luka is Waifu material.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Good morning.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------




Mansevolver said:


> Megurine Luka is Waifu material.
> 
> Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

Click to collapse



And you are Husbandu material 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Mansevolver (Apr 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh how so? Do behave. :3

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Oh how so? Do behave. :3
> 
> Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

Click to collapse



=.=

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 2, 2014)

[CRYPTON CSP DEPARTMENT NEWS]
To celebrate the birthday of "Kasane Teto" (1st of April), we launched a campaign in "Hatsune Miku GraphyCollection"!
The avatar costume of the popular song turned novel "Yoshihara Lament" is also appearing in the campaign!
Come and try playing "Hatsune Miku GraphyCollection" at this opportunity!

■ Register here for "Hatsune Miku GraphyCollection"↓
http://www.mbga.jp/_game_intro?game_id=12007826

■ "Yoshihara Lament" book information here ↓
http://www.alphapolis.co.jp/pages/lament

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 2, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















Cover song in description. LamazeP , Kagamine Len
連打ボタン | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42588975






Teto 
Let's！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42610139






Cover song of BUMP OF CHICKEN ft. Hatsune Miku, ray, in description. Kasane Teto.
てとたん | maco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42610275






てとたん | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42618705






初音ミク | 白丝少年(´・ω・`) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42611051






テトさん6周年！！！！！！！ | なぽー□(□←角砂糖) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42606379






テトさんじゅうななさい | 毛玉black 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42613678






赤い糸ぐるぐる | もつに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42618402






骨音 | PAPARAYA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42626308






おめテトー！ | 沙緒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42612203






春 | トマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42627026






おめでとう☆.。.:*・ | 斜文@ついったーはじめました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42610249






pink...2❀ | クロウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42624263






ミクと空 | なめたけのこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42630524






No you didn't, we are here for you Q.Q
Lost my heart | Hiro☂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42617283






クオミク❤ | そをすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42615378






Yukari-chan 
わたしのうたをきいて！ | ツキヒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42625617

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 2, 2014)

TypeWriter - Kasane Teto





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey guys, it's a new, massive collaboration song by kz, 8#Prince, HSP, Jin and Deco*27 with a PV by wakamuraP and brotherP!

http://vocadb.net/S/51561


Very Never.
Much Miku.
Such late.
Wow.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Good morning 




FireWall123 said:


> Round 3 is on
> 
> We are now against, Hentai Ouji to Warawanai Neko :3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One day left for round 3 






Share!


Toradora is skyrocketing against SAO.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

.

You made it happen!
Hatsune Miku rhythm game Project DIVA F 2nd announced for Western release! 
More details by Sega : 
http://bit.ly/1ktxz6a







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 3, 2014)

Bump 





[Miku won Round 2! Help her now to get to the Finals!]
Thank you all for helping MIKUCOLOR winning Round 2 of the Anime Madness voting! We are now in the third round and the competition is fierce!
Let's take Miku to the top!! VOTE FOR MIKUCOLOR so that she can be competing in the final round!!

Vote now: http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 3, 2014)

The user @chaosBrick on twitter has been attempting to build a life-sized version of Hatsune Miku completely out of legos. After facing some weight and balancing difficulties, he's managed to get this far. The twintails will be very difficult to finish.

Check out more images here: http://www.fg-site.net/archives/3154807

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Apr 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> The user @chaosBrick on twitter has been attempting to build a life-sized version of Hatsune Miku completely out of legos. After facing some weight and balancing difficulties, he's managed to get this far. The twintails will be very difficult to finish.
> 
> Check out more images here: http://www.fg-site.net/archives/3154807
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's some crazy dedication.


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 3, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> That's some crazy dedication.

Click to collapse




Definition of dedication.


Sup hoshi 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Apr 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Definition of dedication.
> 
> 
> Sup hoshi
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello.


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 3, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hello.

Click to collapse



Hey, having a good time? 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Apr 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey, having a good time?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yeah. My school semesters almost over so that's good I guess. How are you?


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 4, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Yeah. My school semesters almost over so that's good I guess. How are you?

Click to collapse



Doing good. Midterms are close, so, less time here. But, I'll continue to post either way 


(Sorry for late reply..)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------

.








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 4, 2014)

Inactive Pizza is inactive.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Good morning 

MUCH more illustrations 















#8
Cover in description.
てとたん | maco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42610275






#9
Let's！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42610139






天気雨 | tukino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42634645






春∼✿ | 星井★ヒサ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42634732






*** | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42645641






blue | やしろまん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42649980






テトさんHappy birthday♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42651578






大成功♡ | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42630882






お知らせ | ティカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42643458






Look inside. Some Feels. Warned.
鏡音らくがきログ4 | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42635646






Dem toes 0/////0
ごぼごぼ | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42634648






☆*。･ﾟ | りつう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42648886






Song.
テト誕！ | 鈴音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42633649






桜ミク | みさき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42643030






Song in description. Miku-chan.
SILVER GIRL | コトムツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42639093






SNOW MIKU 2014 | 啾比 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42644409






テト誕（また遅刻した） | くきわかめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42635934






Mmmm
にゃんかろいど | [email protected]青プ13【け42】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42635835






愛 | 霜空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42640149






Dat pocky mmmmmmmmm
だらーん | とうぼく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42630809

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 4, 2014)

Won round 3 







Now for round 4 against Toradora 

Share and vote!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 4, 2014)

MJQ and Eri / VerseQuence



Greed of Man - Hatsune Miku V3 English and Eri ( Utaite )






Nico Nico Video:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23256885

Compose, Mastering/Mix, Vocaloid/Tuning & PV:
[MJQ - MJQ-P]

Image, Lyric, Melody & Vocal Duet:
Eri - DreamingEri" - https://www.youtube.com/user/DreamingEri

Vocaloid Vocal:
Hatsune Miku V3 [English]

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

Its fierce against Taiga 

Too bad Miku-chan will win this 






Vote & share !

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 AM ----------

MUCH more illustrations 















#8
天気雨 | tukino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42634645






桜の涙 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42667165






XD
寝起きドッキリ | りた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42673927






♥ | みやちゅー▼プロフ推奨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42660667






.•*¨*•.¸¸♬ | nanobe 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42669009






さあ、どっち？ | てゅーま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42649911






テト誕 | 煉乳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42655434






=v= | みえこ 小野咩子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42673944






えおみくちゃん | なてぃこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42655537






フェアリーワンピース | 河原チサト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42657385






初音ミク | いっすん帽子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42668063






巡る儚さ　 | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42666650






レンリンミク | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42670862






受験生!(o｀v´o)ﾉ | きさい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42643281






桜ミク | ながれ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42654887






重音テト | メタファー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42658132

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------

.



FireWall123 said:


> Its fierce against Taiga
> 
> Too bad Miku-chan will win this
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot the link -.-"

Vote here : http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

Good morning :3






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 5, 2014)

Is that....GUMI-CHAN IN PROJECT DIVA?!?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that....GUMI-CHAN IN PROJECT DIVA?!?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*Mirai

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

There is no contest this year for Racing Miku's theme song. Instead, Camellia was chosen to compose the official song. The single is now available on global iTunes stores and Amazon MP3.

Preview: http://karent.jp/album/1494
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/album/id854843128
Amazon MP3: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JH8KV78/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------

.
Hello everyone! Information update about "MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" authorized ticket box now available online & offline!
Please check it out at your nearest outlets in your town! Don't miss it!

https://www.facebook.com/notes/hats...e-miku-expo-in-indonesia-2014/218639358333077

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks like a recolor or a retextured model more than anything...and also Mirai?? No..since  3DS isn't able to support those graphics. The 3DS "chibi" models are  super jagged and kinda probably low in polygon count.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> *Mirai
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Mirai has chibis.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> That looks like a recolor or a retextured model more than anything...and also Mirai?? No..since  3DS isn't able to support those graphics. The 3DS "chibi" models are  super jagged and kinda probably low in polygon count.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse






Android Pizza said:


> Mirai has chibis.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Hell yeah, I caught lurkers 


Is edit 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

THIS IS BEAUTIFUL T^T



"A Story of Magic and You" yukkedolce's album release is fast approaching and now comes the album's final...


A Story of Magic and You - Hatsune Miku








Thanks for translating Descent-sensei 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 5, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#9
桜の涙 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42667165






IA-chan
とらわれの | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42678677






Nice 
リンちゃんこれくしょん | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42690464






夜桜 | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42693337






_φ(´∀`*) | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42690113






ミクさん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42694523






☃ | はるか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42686779






ぼとるみく。○ | 槙茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42683191






さくら | 綾人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42678077






ray | りょーの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42684231






._.
メイコとミク | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42692567






あの空に溺れていく | 米 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42696620






Crossfade of 25 Teto Covers link in description.
❀* ੈ✩‧₊˚ | 猫村しじみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42671680






Zatsune 
どっちも | 日向　ななみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42689759






セイヤッ | さき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42680677






I ship it ?
ミク×ミク | 貓小渣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42686763






はる | ごろぉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42688300






ミクさん | しじみ翠 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42695375






次へ | えんらい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42678245






note | ましろ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42675019

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Good morning 



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Pewd's latest funny montage got a funny MMD he played using oculus, and Bob dancing to Popipo XDD


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 6, 2014)

\(^o^)/
★★★★★ 

Its party time ?






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 6, 2014)

"Yuka Yuka Heavenly Night" Another Vocaloid "Night" song by producer samfree


Yuka Yuka Heavenly Night - Yuzuki Yukari








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Manersky.IA (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Manersky.IA said:


>

Click to collapse



There you are IA-chan *hugs* 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Manersky.IA (Apr 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> There you are IA-chan *hugs*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





omg, the moe is strong in this one @[email protected]


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Good morning 

Bump :3







Thanks to your support, Miku has made it to the 4th round of voting in the ANIME MADNESS contest! Hooray!! There's only one more round before the final face-off, so please VOTE FOR MIKUCOLOR and help her reach the top!!
Vote now: http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

.

I am a day late.

But...

Happy birthday Aoki Lapis \(^o^)/







Don't know her ?
http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Aoki_Lapis

http://www.mikustar.net/the-characters/vocaloids-worldwide/aoki-lapis/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 7, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















とらわれの | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42678677






夜桜 | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42693337






_φ(´∀`*) | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42690113






リンちゃんこれくしょん | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42690464






ray | りょーの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42684231






Song in description. Miku-chan.
ゆびきりアンバランス | 数佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42716229






Song in description. Teto-chan.
走馬灯 | pen 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42698102






✿ | マツュマロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42704265






あの空に溺れていく | 米 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42696620






ストロー | yamaimo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42712113






深沈たる | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42707341






◆ | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42705572






Two-breaths walking ?
僕が吐く言葉 | 鳩壱れの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42710852






NicoNico ?
初音ミク | たっか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42699739






That's cheating XD
*spring* | LP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42702619






春のにおい | きゃしー@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42698026






h | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42702981






Congrats Kaito. You won first place in my "wanted DEAD" list ?
無題 | LOLI武士 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42696839

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Sony Japan has released the 120 second commercial of the "Dance With PS Vita" project, featuring Hatsune Miku fans from around the world:






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeeeaaaah \(^o^)/









Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Good morning 







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------

.
MUCH more illustrations 















That song T^T
おやすみ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42721866






～魔法少女雪ミク～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42742379






はつね みく | あるてら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42731694






初音ミクさん | ねつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42722690






！！ | pateri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42738060






Mmmmm
K | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42732857






?
無題 | 零 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42741493






深沈たる | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42707341






初音ミク | ほ　そ　お 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42724303






♡ | あぎりんぱ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42735649






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
忘却リテラシー | ミハヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42714424






Song in description. Miku-chan.
柘榴の井戸 | 蛇野らい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42739275






Dat negi pen <.<
花雨 | Hiro☂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42730204






Happy　Easter! | HIIRO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42739035






Song in description. IA-chan.
空想世界とオモチャの心臓 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42729948






褒められ慣れてないリンちゃんをひたすらべた褒めして困らせたいと思 | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42720455






ia | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42734004






s | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42728399






Song in description. Miku-chan V3.
緑の旋律 | りちか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42723887






ストリーミングハート | 日向　ななみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42738395

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello everyone! Information update about "MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" Models wanted for makeup/cosplay experience!

http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_cosplay

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 8, 2014)

We won against Toradora in round 4 !






Now is the finals !!
Against...Modoka Magica.

Vote and share! 
http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583


Let's get KEI, Miku, Rin, Len and Luka to the top \(^o^)/





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

"Cascade of Words" A beautiful Nagi song that is a guest release by my friend FreedomT1!


Cascade of Words - Hatsune Miku








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Good morning  

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 9, 2014)

Following the recent Racing Miku Nendoroid reveal, Good Smile Company has announced that all Nendroid sponsorship courses will include a bonus nendoroid-sized winner's trophy to celebrate Good Smile Racing's recent first place win!

Announcement: http://www.goodsmile.info/en/post/3881/
Sponsorship courses: http://gsr-global.ecq.sc/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 9, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#2 \(^o^)/ ???????
おやすみ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42721866






#8
?????
～魔法少女雪ミク～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42742379






#9
?????
初音ミクさん | ねつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42722690






水母 | RAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42747779






K | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42732857






無題 | 零 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42741493






❀spring❀ | イチゼン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42754423






Song in description. IA-chan.
空想世界とオモチャの心臓 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42729948






I thought am done with Miku pervs...guess not :/
Damn it P :/
逆立ちミクさん | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42754880






ボーカロイド３　　ゆかりちゃん | 「HARU」 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42755388






Song in description. Rin and Len... CANDY!
Crossfade in description. YuugouP album.
【鏡音リン・鏡音レン】　電波CANDY　【PV付きオリジナル】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42765626






?
♡ | うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42761279






Awwww x3
:.:.' +★+':.: | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42765567






桜ミク | 天川さっこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42752436






?
初音ミク | ぽちめろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42760848






ThankU4VaNI-2014 | 春アキ＠トゥイットゥー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42763181






I like how its 39 at the end of the URL :3
♡ | LP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42753239






????
春になると花が咲く | 蒼辰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42746957






h | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42743392






Song in description. Miku-chan and Len.
Well, am OK if its a song...
レンミク | qinecat 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42758932






ミク | ほとり＠小鹿うる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42760782

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------

.

Guess its good night for me.
Also, busy day tomorrow :/






Oh well, good night everyone, sweet dreams.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 10, 2014)

Good morning 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 10, 2014)

FINAL ROUND!! FIGHT FOR MIKU!!!
Thanks to your amazing support, Miku has made it all the way to the final round of ANIME MADNESS! Thank you all so much  This is the last round and voting is open until Friday, so please take a moment to help make Miku the ultimate winner of this Right Stuff contest!!

Vote now: http://www.rightstuf.com/rssite/main/promo/?ForumThreadName=FT0000006583


And share 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 10, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#3
??
水母 | RAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42747779






They are.... Everywhere.
Poor Miku-chan :'(
逆立ちミクさん | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42754880






Song and crossfade in description. Rin and Len.
【鏡音リン・鏡音レン】　電波CANDY　【PV付きオリジナル】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42765626






Awww, you had a bad dream. That's alright, you can sleep with me 
No playing around, Miku.
ますたぁー・・・はやく帰ってきてね・・・ | 鈴木もえこ（旧⇒hutuu） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42771816






Magical★ ._.
ThankU4VaNI-2014 | 春アキ＠トゥイットゥー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42763181






X3
:.:.' +★+':.: | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42765567






★ | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42784339






深海少女 | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42778314






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
paｎdemic | 柊 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42773899






寝小便 | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42771299






Here is our Racing Queen ??
Congrats on first place ?
♝ | Rua 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42765490






O.O
らくがきのやつ | ナニカシイラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42768402






electro_t_テト2014 | 29 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42782245






ミクさん | おりはらさちこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42778715

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 10, 2014)

More ticket information and event start times are now available for the 2014 Magical Mirai concert events.

http://www.mikufan.com/magical-mira...kyo-ticket-details-and-start-times-announced/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 10, 2014)

emon ?

Sweet Life - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin ( Chorus )





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------

.

MUCH more illustrations 















★ | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42784339






春うらら | kise 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42786345






髪ワザ | ぼん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42777409






桜華 | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42795496






ブレス・ユー | ユキモト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42776545






無題 | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42794186






ha ji me......t...... | Hiro☂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42790528






春ですよ | だする 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42796891






k | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42793910






チラッ | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42796090






ミクの日 | もじゃ毛 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42795694






僕の妻です | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42797378






LOTS OF LAUGH ♪ | 雪奈清夏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42791176






春 | もつこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42800348






みく | よしとも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42798749

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Good morning 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

.

MIKU is coming to Indonesia soooon!
http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia








Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Utata-P latest 


すばらしきふらぐのないせかい /World Without a Wonderful Flag* - Hatsune Miku V3






*Google translated


.......



PinocchioP 


My Friend Was Good At Drawing - Hatsune Miku






Original : http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23298444

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Yuyoyuppe


VOCALO HOLIC - Megurine Luka





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

.


Congratulations 






NEGI POWER!!





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------






It's sooo ROCK!! Super shinny Hatsune Miku and her friends leggings by We Love Fine !!!
Buy now: http://bit.ly/1lVw4ls

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 11, 2014)

Final result



















Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 11, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















Help yourself! vol.2 | DomotoLain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42803932






桜華 | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42795496






k | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42793910






桜ひらひら | アメ＠例大祭C25a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42812791






××× | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42811416






ﾟ･*｡◇＠★◎◇★｡*･ﾟ | nanobe 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42811786






春 | もつこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42800348






meltdown | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42809631






miku | 野良犬。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42811575






Mmmm...
magnet | O(∩_∩)O哈哈哈~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42805828






『あの子のすべては僕のもの』 | 霜空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42807065






レン+リン＋オリバー | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42814950






さくら | 死神さん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42797428






みく | 光井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42801764






ふぇありーないとみくさん | 箱型ぴヲ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42804422





Good night 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 12, 2014)

Good morning 





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel bad...I haven't posted content in ages

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 12, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I feel bad...I haven't posted content in ages
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pizza =)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 12, 2014)

After waiting 2 or 3 weeks..I finally got F 2nd!  Lovely game. 1080p is glorious,


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey pizza =)
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hiya.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 12, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> After waiting 2 or 3 weeks..I finally got F 2nd!  Lovely game. 1080p is glorious,

Click to collapse



I hate you XD







Android Pizza said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey, sup?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I hate you XD

Click to collapse



Why this a very common thing I hear, thank you XD


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 12, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Why this a very common thing I hear, thank you XD

Click to collapse



You are very welcome XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Good morning.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 13, 2014)

For the week of April 4th, Project Diva f for the PS Vita was the 3rd top selling Vita game on the Playstation Store in Europe. It's been a month since launch, but the game is still doing well.

Source (in French): http://www.gamergen.com/actualites/...ialises-telechargement-11-avril-2014-204942-1


Project Diva f (Vita) has also been doing well on the U.S. PlayStation Store. It was ranked #3 for the month of March! It also has 1,119 ratings, averaging 5 stars. Very nice!

PlayStation Blog post: http://blog.us.playstation.com/2014/04/08/playstation-store-top-sellers-march-2014/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 13, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#2!!!!
o(≧o≦)o 
Help yourself! vol.2 | DomotoLain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42803932






ﾟ･*｡◇＠★◎◇★｡*･ﾟ | nanobe 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42811786






××× | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42811416






桜ひらひら | アメ＠例大祭C25a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42812791






meltdown | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42809631






o(≧o≦)o 
後ろから抱きしめられるのを待つ | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42826137






magnet | O(∩_∩)O哈哈哈~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42805828






o(≧o≦)o 
女子高生リンちゃん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42832667






初音ミク | yonggi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42828476






o(≧o≦)o 
さくら | 民草 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42830803






OMG!
Damn it Len , stop being smexy XDD
Look what's have you done to Oliver XP
Cover in description. Oliver, GIGAPPPPP
ﾚﾝｺｽｵﾘｳﾞｧ | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42820061






❀ | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42829442






o(≧o≦)o 
にゃーおー | 鳩壱れの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42827862






宿題やってきた？ | ぎんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42818615






o(≧o≦)o 
Charming Piano / IA | 大丈夫だ問題ない 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42825096






❀ | 兎葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42828392

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

.

"A Wonderful Flag-less World" Utata-P asks an important question : "Without sadness would there be good stories?"


A Wonderful Flag-less World - Hatsune Miku V3








Wow.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hoooooooooooooooow cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttteeeeee *dies*







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 13, 2014)

YUKISON DEMO song 


恋する季節の女の子 - Hatsune Miku






.......


MJQ

Yumeno Hajima Ring Ring [Chorus] - Hatsune Miku V3 ( Cover - original by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu )






Like if you want a full version 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Manersky.IA (Apr 14, 2014)

well i think its worth fogging my front cam ahaha


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good morning 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 14, 2014)

"Silent City" A relaxing 2009 classic by producer effe


Silent city - Hatsune Miku







?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 14, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















o(≧3≦)o 
#10
後ろから抱きしめられるのを待つ | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42826137






初音ミク | yonggi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42828476






o(≧3≦)o 
-二息步行- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42839329






o(≧3≦)o
わぁい！ | アバンドン蘭花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42847138






??
ふしだら少女 | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42852905






「ふいうちゅうーっｖ」 | 蒼茉ゆる(96まめ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42835165






メイキング | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42854332






o(≧3≦)o 
千本桜!!!! | いくひろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42847032






Oh come on... *dies*
✿ | さくろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42853176






Guess the song 
ウミユリ | 珀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42835692






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
二次元ワールドダイバー | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42854260






???
i | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42850564






アメリカン | まぐろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42827345






Guess 
ウミユリ海底譚 | しずみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42849676






o(≧o≦)o 
Bottle。 | しんしゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42842578






Am not sure what's going on XD
Its in description.
誰でもいいから付き合いたい | 夢乃ﾊﾙｶ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42830069






Shimakaze, Reimu and Miku-chan ...?
I don't know... Probably fanservice =.=
霊夢ちゃんVOCALOID調律中... | 甲斐ゆうき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42840259






Song in description. Miku-chan V3, Clean Tears.
愛して？ | k2pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42848254

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Good Smile Company decided to surprise everyone by giving Sakura Miku another run! They also seem to be shipping orders starting this month.

http://www.mikufan.com/nendoroid-sakura-miku-once-again-available-for-preorder/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow this cosplay looks good. 





Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Good morning 



MUCH more illustrations 















#1!!!
Rella straight to #1 
こどものしくみ | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42862234






ふしだら少女 | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42852905






千本桜!!!! | いくひろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42847032






-二息步行- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42839329






i | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42850564






メイキング | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42854332






ウミユリ | 珀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42835692






メメメメイキングその２ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42859402






リンはかわいいでしょ！ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42866134






初音ミクAPPEND | Apple-kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42876159






Look inside..
まとめた8 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42873886






Isn't this wonderful :3
[らくがき] 結ンデ開イテ羅刹ト骸 | 黑川カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42868288






リンっぽいもので | あでりー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42868899






カイロについてきちゃったペーパー | よもりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42870528

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 15, 2014)

MJQ

Full cover ?


Yume no Hajima Rin Rin - Hatsune Miku V3 






Original by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oguchi, the official illustrator for Racing Miku 2014, drew this image to celebrate Good Smile Racing's 1st place win in the first race of the season. It's much brighter than his usual artworks.


Source: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42906441

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.









Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

.





The life-sized Lego Miku by ChaosBrick has been completed after 6 months of work. His twitter post has already been retweeted nearly 7,000 times.

Source: http://pic.twitter.com/KuatofQz6Z

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I'll just leave this here.

Click to collapse



Been there, done that 

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 16, 2014)

Good morning 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

.

...

Lady Gaga posted a tweet regarding her tour, stating Hatsune Miku opens her concert!

https://twitter.com/ladygaga/status/456207861832380416

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

.

Hatsune Miku will be the opening act for Lady Gaga's "ARTPOP Ball" at 16 locations, in both the U.S. and Canada.

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-opening-for-lady-gagas-artpop-ball-from-may-6th-until-june-3rd/

...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------

..


Thanks vgperson for translation ☺

Party x Party - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Len and Rin, Megurine Luka, Kaito and Meiko





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 16, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations 















#1
こどものしくみ | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42862234






二息歩行 | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42865096






まとめた8 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42873886






[らくがき] 結ンデ開イテ羅刹ト骸 | 黑川カミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42868288






金魚ちゃんうふふ | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42893900






Uhhh... Service...?
風邪GUMI | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42891339






???
p | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42895628






みくみく | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42878442






***** | ゆうき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42883704






KanColle, Dressing 
加賀ミクさん | あまー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42886614






落書き | \JK/ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42889811






さくらんぼミクちゃんだ！ | リチャード 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42881854

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2014)

Why Lady Gaga...ugh

*cough* garbage *cough*

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 16, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Why Lady Gaga...ugh
> 
> *cough* garbage *cough*
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think it should be the other way around, Gaga opening for Miku-chan...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dennydap (Apr 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I think it should be the other way around, Gaga opening for Miku-chan...
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I was pretty surprised too, when I heard Miku will be the opening for Lady Gaga.

I hope people leave after watching Miku, so when Gaga's come out she will be surprised why there is so few people out there


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

Dennydap said:


> I was pretty surprised too, when I heard Miku will be the opening for Lady Gaga.
> 
> I hope people leave after watching Miku, so when Gaga's come out she will be surprised why there is so few people out there

Click to collapse



Most have just bought tickets to see Miku, and are leaving after 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

.

3...2...1... Sold out ?







SUPER EXCITING!!! Hatsune Miku opens Lady Gaga 's North American tour!!" Miku will perform at 16 venues in North America as an opening act, between May 6 (Atlanta) and June 3 (San Jose). See you there 

Find the details: http://piapro.net/ladygaga_tourdates.html
Buy Ticket on Ticketmaster.com: http://bit.ly/1l9uDvQ
LADY GAGA official website: http://www.ladygaga.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------

.





So it seems that the changes to 2014 Racing Miku's outfit (seen here: https://db.tt/qeD3OQQ7 ) were part of a different Version 2 design. This is how Version 2 looks.

Source: http://global.goodsmileracing.com/information/lots-of-people-watched-our-webcast/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

.

HSP now has an official YouTube account ?

Be sure to subscribe.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLww4xTaLWjpESsK2HzkkcA


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dennydap (Apr 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Most have just bought tickets to see Miku, and are leaving after
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Speaking of Miku's Concert, there's one upcoming in Indonesia (I hide the pic because it's enormously big lol)










And yet, I'm not attending because I'm still saving for the next Anime Festival Asia ID 2014 :'(


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

Dennydap said:


> Speaking of Miku's Concert, there's one upcoming in Indonesia (I hide the pic because it's enormously big lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would you do that 
Its like, once in a life time chance.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------

.

I sense addiction =.=






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dennydap (Apr 17, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Why would you do that
> Its like, once in a life time chance.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> ...

Click to collapse



I know, but my savings in not enough to watch Miku. Even on the lowest price seats lol
Oh well, let's hope there will be next time


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

Dennydap said:


> I know, but my savings in not enough to watch Miku. Even on the lowest price seats lol
> Oh well, let's hope there will be next time

Click to collapse





If that's the case, then look at the bright side. You're going to an anime Festival, you know you'll find her there ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

HSP

Unfragment - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

.

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Radio France releases “THE END” complete visual recording"

Late last night, Radio France made available a complete visual recording of the Vocaloid opera THE END, featuring Hatsune Miku. This is a remix of the original November 12, 2013 live broadcast from the Théâtre du Châtelet in Paris, originally viewed on LeMouv.fr. The Radio France recording is a complete HD version in both 10.2 binaural mode for headsets and 5.1 surround sound for speakers.

Full story in MikuStar: http://www.mikustar.net/radio-france-releases-the-end-complete-visual-recording/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

OMG! x3






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

.

New HoneyWorks... Is this a new Vocaloid I didn't know about ??
If anyone got info please let us know ☺

The name is flower.

Edit. It is a new Vocaloid ?

Detention Teacher - Flower





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

.











Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

.

YEEEAAAHH!

This new song by LamazeP uses V3 Miku English and Japanese together in a song simply titled "Nothing". There is also a free download via the video menu button on Nicovideo.


Nothing - Hatsune Miku V3 JP and V3 English 
Nicovideo: 
http://nico.ms/sm23345314

Listen here if no nico account: 
http://vocadb.net/S/54220

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------

.


New 40mP ?
And Nekos ?


Picasso Graffiti - Hatsune Miku
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23346876

YouTube reprint (not by 40mP ) :







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺















?
Congratulations on winning! | おぐち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42906441






夜桜ミク | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42899626






ミニジグソーパズル | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42910895






ヤンキー座りミク | マサオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42911668






p | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42895628






クリプトン６兄弟 | ののこ超マスか26例大A38b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42903328






IAちゃんと海辺で | Ｂｉｓｏｎお仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42900563






『弱虫だね』 | いくひろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42896372






Party×Party | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42911409






I see no justice.
風邪GUMI | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42891339






いつか・・・ | 鈴木もえこ（旧⇒hutuu） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42900729






ボトルミク | SC-5/4東３[ヤ23b] 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42906292






飲んでくれますよね？？ | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42910945






お花とミクさん | ののこ超マスか26例大A38b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42901736






うりうり | ＊まか＊ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42895013






OCEAN GIRONSTER | 缺糖の芝士棒w 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42908097






Cause I can relate, that's why.
暗を駆ける星に愿いを | MaJiang 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42896766






桜ミク | 姫野こもも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42904565






Song in description. Miku-chan. 
Light, I want you to kill someone =.=
【初音ミク動画】グリゴリ | オルハ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42905207






花辞 | nevakuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42897779






君がすきなの | くーま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42907821

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 17, 2014)

If you haven't read this, you are missing a lot of fun ?

Chibi Miku-san

http://mangafox.me/manga/chibi_miku_san/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll just put this here..







And tear till I fall asleep , just like the first time I met you T^T


お　や　す　み

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Good morning






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

.

New YUKISON ☺


girls in the Season of Love* / 恋する季節の女の子 - Hatsune Miku







*Google translated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 18, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺















#4 ?
Congratulations on winning! | おぐち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42906441






夜桜ミク | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42899626






ミニジグソーパズル | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42910895






???????
❄ Snow Miku 2014 ❄ | IKU♥1539 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42918375






?????
IAちゃんと海辺で | Ｂｉｓｏｎお仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42900563






ヤンキー座りミク | マサオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42911668






Song in description. You know..
Party×Party | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42911409






20202 | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42915916






クリプトン６兄弟 | ののこ超マスか26例大A38b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42903328






ボトルミク | SC-5/4東３[ヤ23b] 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42906292






In description. Rin-chan.
鉄は唄う | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42926139






一年に一度。 | うーたん@ﾘｸ休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42915407






夜 | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42924845






Negi... Mmmmm. I mean... Look inside.
超マス新作。 | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42917034






CHE.R.RY | くれは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42923347






More Rin please.
環 | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42927623






IA | bute 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42916258






束縛 | 月宮セイ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42923558






絵の上手かった友達 | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42917149






???
みくみく！ | こもも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42924125






Cover Song in description. Meiko-chan V3.
V3咲音ちゃんに虜にされた結果 | Nez-doll 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42917359






みくれん | てゅーま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42910810






ボーマス新刊初音ミクイラスト集表紙 | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42918196






=.=
【腐】春の黄色【カイレン】 | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42919036






Bunny | eheh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42915201






Song in description. Rin-chan and Gumi-chan.
ぐみりん | ゆるの＠メ活2【目隠08】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42919690






Album crossfade in description. IA-chan.
【超ボーマス28】the fools of circus | n嬢＠絵猛勉強中！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42913598

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello everyone! Information update about "MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" !

Exhibition Area:

◆KARENT booth
Introducing about our music label KARENT on this booth.
KARENT is the CGM (Consumer Generated Media) style Record label which is for the artist and by the artist. Currently, it develops around VOCALOID Users include Japanese CGM symbolic icon "Hatsune Miku", and it expands even overseas gradually, and we also support to promote the artists on KARENT. 

◆Virtual Singer Software & PiaproStudio
Introducing next generation vocal editor “Piapro Studio” provided with software“Hatsune Miku V3”, “KAITO V3” and “MEIKO V3” as well as “Singing synthesis software” such as “Hatsune Miku”

◆History
A timeline of “Hatsune Miku” including her history and Miku phenomenon. Won’t you become a Miku expert by reading it?

http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_exhibition

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------

.

Snow Miku 2015 design entries are now open! How many of you will try to enter this year?

http://www.mikufan.com/piapro-collab-snow-miku-2015/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------

.
☺

A racap of some recent news events that you may have missed due to the recent Miku and Lady Gaga craze.

http://www.mikufan.com/recent-news-...ks-the-end-opera-now-online-lego-miku-statue/



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 18, 2014)

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Yamaha’s new Vocaloid 'v-flower': fiery hot but with a twist"

Yamaha is introducing a new Vocaloid, one with a bit of an “edge” to her, and don’t let the pretty name fool you. v-flower was created specifically for rock music, and she will take it to its max with a clear-sounding female voice, range F#2 to F4 and tempo 80 to 200 BPM. To put it simply: this lady is hot.

But, wait a minute, is she really a girl? Well, yes…but there is a catch...

Full story on MikuStar:
http://www.mikustar.net/yamahas-new-vocaloid-v-flower-fiery-hot-but-with-a-twist/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 18, 2014)

MIKUSTAR IS NOW ON PINTEREST!

For those who follow social media on Pinterest (or are thinking of joining) MikuStar has created a page, which can be accessed via the social media buttons on MikuStar.net.

Although the page is only a few days old, I have already added a large and growing collection of "pins" that feature some of the most beautiful images of Hatsune Miku on the net. I didn't realize how much good content there was on Pinterest until I dropped in for the first time last week.

MikuStar's Pinterest page will also have the same article announcements and content that you already see on the Facebook and Google+ pages.

MikuStar on Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/MikuStarFanSite/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

.

Fans and Lurkers, if you have anything you wanna post , please do.

Also, if there's anything I missed please post. 

And songs and pics reposts are welcome =)

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 18, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺















#5
❄ Snow Miku 2014 ❄ | IKU♥1539 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42918375






#6
Snow Magic Fantasy | ideolo＠寝たい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42933077






#8
20202 | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42915916






World on Color | ゆしか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42941197






IA | bute 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42916258






環 | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42927623






Akatsuki Arrival 
アカツキアライヴァル | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42934258






Album Crossfade in description.
【超ボーマス28】First Children【M3春】 | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42938191






LOOK INSIDE! its BEAUTIFUL *-*
Edit : not Len x Kaito =.=
ぼかろぐ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42932858






無題 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42931018






桜ミク | もしょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42936518






無題 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42931255






Sakura Gumi 
✿また来年✿ | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42931430






Deep-Sea Girl ?
深 海 少 女 | あさひ＠ついったん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42933627






☆☆ | きくち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42933308






~練習作5~ | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42941627






レン | もじゃ毛 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42940273






Album crossfade in description.
【ボーマス28】around the world | オルハ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42937004

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Good night.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Good morning :3







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------

.

Senbonzakura played by the Japan Self-Defense Force band! 888888888

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/1397789587


Damn WhiteFlame <3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------

.

Accommodation packages for Hatsune Miku's Magical Mirai in Osaka (hotel and tickets) will be available for overseas visitors starting April 26th.

http://www.mikufan.com/magical-mira...ation-packages-osaka-exhibition-hall-details/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

.

"Rakugaki Picasso" 40mP's newest song


Rakugaki Picasso - Hatsune Miku





Mmmm kittehhz

....


"A Teacher, Detained" (居残り、Ｉnokori Sensei) Honeyworks new song ft. Vocaloid "flower"


A Teacher, Detained - Flower







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 19, 2014)

World Ranking - 2014/04/19

Number 1!!!!!!
In teh World!!!! 






??
こどものしくみ | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42862234


Edit. Here is a link to the World Rankings : http://www.pixiv.net/ranking_area.php?type=detail&no=6

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2014)

Tomorrow, I will post a preview of Momo Delusion Tax

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Tomorrow, I will post a preview of Momo Delusion Tax
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yay





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 19, 2014)

"A Young Girl, So Vivid in the Night" New PG-13ish song by Matic


A Young Girl, So Vivid in the Night - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 20, 2014)

Good morning ☺

.......






NEW ARTICLE TRANSFER TO MIKUSTAR.NET:

"In those early years as an aspiring musician working within the “conventional” music world, the hardship and lack of recognition took their toll and he ended up so disillusioned that he turned his back on ten years work, sold all his equipment and moved back to Japan. It was an event that he would later describe as his 'huge breakdown'. Insofar as he was concerned, his music career was over.

So it’s possible, indeed very likely, that the story might have ended there and we would never have heard of his music at all. But sometimes fate takes a hand in our life, especially when we have a true calling, and so it was the case for Dixie Flatline. Back in Japan, he was able to transcend his wholly unrewarding music career and rediscover his mission in life after finding a home within the Vocaloid world. Why? Because Vocaloid music has the propensity to give wings to those song creators who might otherwise flounder within the status quo of the traditional music world."

Newly transferred and revamped "Legends" article on Dixie Flatline

Read it on MikuStar: http://www.mikustar.net/the-legends/dixie-flatline-part-1/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2014)

It's "good night" for me. 12:40 PM.

Darn those time zones.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> It's "good night" for me. 12:40 PM.
> 
> Darn those time zones.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stupid time zones XD

Good night, pizza, sweet dreams.

And I have to hurry to not miss class XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 20, 2014)

XDD






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 20, 2014)

TOO MUCH HHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG CAN KI-... CAN KI-... *dies*













Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 20, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺















#1
Snow Magic Fantasy | ideolo＠寝たい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42933077






#5
World on Color | ゆしか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42941197






無題 | いお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42947782






Mmmmmm. I LOVE IT! ??
Nascent | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42948023






Song in description. Miku-chan.
犬も食わない故意に溺れてったんだ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42960841






Nekos rule!
にゃんこ | 日向 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42951304






O.O
500pts | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42961201






らくがき | 椎名まうみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42946071






小さな花びら | メイコさん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42952055






This means war!
k | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42960358






Still... war!
But in a cute way. You'll die.
初音ミク | MKT 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42951861






Its the police! Quick! Arrest me =3=
みぅー♪ | 栗栖　歳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42951033






桜月 | Aki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42960555






O Ai Ni!
うぉーあいにー！ | 霜空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42953413






Indigo | ふふ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42943476






はるりん | のこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42958072






Mini Album crossfade in description.
【超ボーマス28】：桃花狂乱 | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42960126






初音ミク | futa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42952835

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 20, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺















#4
無題 | いお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42947782






#8
Nascent | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42948023






✽二息歩行✽ | 東天紅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42982446






無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42972656






白い前夜 | 白夜[email protected] 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42964773






IA振り子の心 | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42971495






Mini album..
【超ボーマス28】：桃花狂乱 | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42960126






ロリータミクさん* | 姫神かをり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42971542






超ボマス出ます | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42982768






❀❀❀ | 星那きき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42980207







Semi x SeeU | SHAKA8 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42967103






【超ボーマス２８】HARUIRO SYMPHONY | みなせなぎ＠超ボーマスか０６ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42965605






瓶miku | 舛舛 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42958283

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Good morning 






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

.

Sasakure.UK

*Hello, Planet - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 21, 2014)

One can only dream.






【Update】Check it out! Main artwork of Magical Mirai 2014 in Osaka & Tokyo! Artwork by MONQ

Magical Mirai 2014 is one-day art festival for you to enjoy "all about HATSUNE MIKU"!

August 30th @intex Osaka in Osaka, Japan
September 20th @TOKYO Metropolitan Gymnasium in Tokyo, Japan

More info: http://magicalmirai.com/2014/index_en.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Line Play: SAKURA MIKU room has opened!
Enjoy cherry blossom viewing together with SAKURA MIKU!

Challenge the quest and get bonus 50+60 gems! Special campaign is until April 27th at 11:59pm GMT.

Play Now: http://play.line.me/install.html

Edit. More pics.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

. @Android Pizza 

WHERE'S MY MOMO!?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Masquerading Ganger / Genga Spoofing - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------

.

Hoshi is not found...

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Introducing MikuStar’s “white lily” avatar by Firecel"

Both charming and captivating, this delicate beauty seems to enchant us all. We witness her captured mid-stride, leaping gracefully onto the stage, a mic in one hand and a mic stand in the other, ready to fill our world with the beauty of her voice. This new and exquisite portrayal of Hatsune Miku was created as the avatar illustration for "MikuStar – Hatsune Miku’s World" by Firecel, an amazingly-talented manga artist who lives in Nagoya, Japan. The work is called "mikustar 2014 – 'white lily' version".

Full story: http://www.mikustar.net/introducing-mikustars-white-lily-avatar-by-firecel/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------

.

[SP] VOCALONIGHT2, a primera fiesta Vocaloid en Chile, es vuelve y recargada! El lineup de artistas para VN2 incluirá DJ’TEKINA//SOMETHING (yuyoyuppe), baker (Keisuke Hattori), YZYX, y DJ Dracul. Más información está disponible en el enlace de abajo!

http://www.vocaloid.cl/2014/04/vocalonight2-la-primera-fiesta-vocaloid-en-chile-vuelve-y-recargada/

[EN] VOCALONIGHT, the first Vocaloid festival in Chile, is back and recharged! The lineup of artists for VN2 include DJ’TEKINA//SOMETHING (yuyoyuppe), baker (Keisuke Hattori), YZYX, and DJ Dracul. More information is available in the link below. (Everything is in Spanish)

http://www.vocaloid.cl/2014/04/vocalonight2-la-primera-fiesta-vocaloid-en-chile-vuelve-y-recargada/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 21, 2014)

I said yesterday, but I was busy. So hopefully tonight

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I said yesterday, but I was busy. So hopefully tonight
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OK.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 22, 2014)

Good morning






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 22, 2014)

"Love-Colored Ward" A OSTERProject class, and be sure to follow the links to see the new manga!


Love-Colored Ward - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 22, 2014)

Enter 2 win 1 of 15 English Miku Art Books from UDON!

Thanks to your help, Miku has been picked the Champion of ANIME MADNESS! To celebrate, publisher UDON is giving away 15 English edition Miku art books at their Facebook page! Click through to enter!
https://www.facebook.com/udonentertainment?sk=app_143103275748075&app_data

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 22, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺















屋根の上の猫 | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42988759






✽二息歩行✽ | 東天紅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42982446






無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42972656






❀❀❀ | 星那きき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42980207






Leia | フミオ@プロフ必読 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42995377






巡音ルカ | Apple-kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43004913






千本桜 | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=4300540






お望み | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43011341






ローリンガール | Lyodi＠サルフェイ本通販中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42988923






ゆかりちゃん | Na2CO3 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43003604






AZUL | ALYSSA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43001060






Album crossfade in description.
Sugarstick EP | はるこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43001683






Song is in description, in case you missed it.
イノコリ先生 | ろこる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42967529






d | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43002621






メグリジェルカ | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42988290






アヘミク | りんは＠ツイッター 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42997062






純情可レン！ | ワカコヒメモエ（若琥姫萌） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42984103

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! Information update about "MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" !

Miku Expo Official Page: http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_gallery

Miku Expo in Indonesia Official FB: https://www.facebook.com/mikuexpoinindonesia

Exhibition Area:
◆GALLERY
Tons of contents to enjoy! It features “SNOW MIKU Zone”, “Illustration Zone” where full of beautiful illustrations by various illustrators are displayed and an exhibition of “Hatsune Miku official goods” which have been released. You will find rare illustration and goods here!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------

【超ボーマス28】おみこし -Pinocchiop Tribute Album-【クロスフェード】 official






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 22, 2014)

"Oh Glimmer of Hope..." A nice song by producer Rohi


Oh Glimmer of Hope, Resonate Towards that Distant Moon - Kagamine Rin





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 22, 2014)

They should call me Pizza the Procrastinator

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 22, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> They should call me Pizza the Procrastinator
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Na :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------

It looks like Hatsune Miku will be a live act during the 2014 MTV Japan music awards: http://www.mtvjapan.com/vmaj2014/casts/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

.





Yamaha has put up a teaser site about an upcoming VOCALOID-related service, which will be demonstrated at Chokaigi. The site has a countdown timer along with a catchphrase that roughly translates as "A simpler VOCALOID, closer to you."

http://www.vocaloid.com/vnteaser/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 23, 2014)

New MASA 


GANG ATTACK - Hatsune Miku and Gumi







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 23, 2014)

"An Unbelievable Memory" A fun escapist song by 150P, many thanks to Kitisubs for the typeset!

An Unbelievable Memory - Kagamine Rin







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

.

SONAR - Megurine Luka





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 23, 2014)

H-Hello...?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 AM ----------

.

MUCH more illustrations ☺















屋根の上の猫 | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42988759






Leia | フミオ@プロフ必読 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42995377






巡音ルカ | Apple-kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43004913






千本桜 | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43005407






Crossfade in description. PinocchioP.
おみこし | えこいくしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43026421






お望み | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43011341






ウルトラキャンディ | 鳥越タクミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43013535






もうすぐ | 花田 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43026510






Why you sad ;-
輝音 | 防人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43014731






BEAUTIFUL *-*
櫻初音 | pump 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43029867






僕の吐く言葉を | Jikei. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43013233






Album crossfade in description.
コーヒーカップ | しめのソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43004474






Song in description. Rin-chan.
隔離病棟 | 6274 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43005934






Album crossfade in description.
超ボーマス | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43021007






MIKU | ねおん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43014404






♣♡☺♤♦ | さくらもち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43010169






OK ... WTF!?
KAITO | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43017570






MIKU | 天琊悲鸣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43028658






Yummy~~
＼　おやつのじかん　／ | 辻織＠ニコ生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43022990






まとめ | ぺらぐら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43015571






リン | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43023129






Tell Your World | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43009483

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

.

"Hero Alive" a new trance track by producer kiiro


Hero Alive - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------

.

A new "ALL-STAR" skin for Project DIVA F 2nd is now available in JP PS Store, also free within 39 days (up to June 1). The other 2 skins and the Live AR/Studio DLC will still be free until May 4.

Reminder: These JP DLCs won't work if your PSVita is linked with your non-JP accounts.

http://miku.sega.jp/info/0823
@eduardog131

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 24, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺















#4
Album crossfade in description. PinocchioP.
おみこし | えこいくしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43026421






#7
もうすぐ | 花田 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43026510






?
SNOW MIKU | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43030868






【超ボーマス28】新刊表紙 | ユンケル＠超ボーマスう3940 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43044441






【Ｍ3】KIRSCHISE | さくらねこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43037209






?
炉心融解 | hazfirst 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43033514






In case you didn't know. 
39 = Miku / san-kyu
93 = Gumi
39★93 | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43043726






s | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43035926






トロイメライ | 数佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43030791






【超マス（１日目）新刊サンプル】ラブてつ【F23】 | 田村ヒロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43039825






Me : can I eat with you, Miku-chan ?
Miku : *stare* No! Its all mine.
Me : oh well, I'll just sit there and watch you eat.
Miku : better.
Me : *oh god she's deadly cute when she's angry* ≧o≦
もぐもぐ | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43031506






深海少女 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43045354






サイハテ | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43046466






This guy↓
┗|∵|┓イノコリ先生 | ゆ吉（元えいきち） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43039119






MOOOOAAAARRR! please.
植音惑 | 数佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43043607






One does not simply cosplay and become smexy like Len....
I mean, album crossfade in description.
【女装注意】おひめさまレンくん【出来心だったんです】 | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43035103






瓶miku | 意义不明 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43044335

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why thanks for that important DLC info :3

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 24, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Why thanks for that important DLC info :3
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't mention it :3

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------






Niconico Chokaigi 3 booth/event live stream details! Click here --> http://ow.ly/w6L2I

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 24, 2014)

Eventually

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Eventually
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pizza

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 24, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey pizza
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Hi.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sup ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------

.
New 40mP

Going My Way - Gumi





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yamaha's upcoming cloud platform VOCALOID NET will allow easy VOCALOID song generation using automatic accompaniment as well as enable applications to share data over the cloud.

http://www.vocaloidism.com/yamaha-announces-vocaloid-net-cloud-services-platform/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 25, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺















#4
Snow Miku 2014❉ | ASK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43048528






#6
【超ボーマス28】新刊表紙 | ユンケル＠超ボーマスう3940 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43044441






炉心融解 | hazfirst 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43033514






39★93 | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43043726






【Ｍ3】KIRSCHISE | さくらねこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43037209






miku in Islas Galapagos | [email protected]红眼病 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43048842






Song in description. Rin-chan.
なんか今 | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43048756






サイハテ | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43046466






みち | BEEK＠超ボーマス28か02 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43048190






TEA!
Alice in Musicland | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43047658






深海少女 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43045354






┗|∵|┓イノコリ先生 | ゆ吉（元えいきち） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43039119






Move it hand! She's mine ?
掌にキスするミクさん | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43050034






Album crossfade in description.
【超ボーマス】The Wind-Up Diva【CD】 | 林ゆっけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43048393






失恋 | みず希 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43048458






Album crossfade in description.
よんこみゅ | うらら@超マスD-21 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43049077






夜空ミク | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43062935






x3
Linky
トリコロール・エア・ライン - - DIVA Arcade | あさひ＠ついったん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43047317






Rock, cause its allowed!
As long as talking about the song.
月 | たっか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43060083






Meiko's day.
【企画目録】5月5日はMEIKOの日【2014】 | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43061246






Dat shima--
I mean... ≧.≦
みくみく！ | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43057714






Luka | magz 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43055492

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 25, 2014)

Good morning







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------

.

New MikuFlick/02 DLC brings back 6 of the classic songs from the 1st MikuFlick. And divides into 2:

Pack 1: Finder/kz; 
Electric Angel/Yasuo; 
Romeo & Cinderella/doriko

Pack 2: Melt/ryo; 
Stargazer/kotsuban-P; 
moon/iroha(sasaki)

These songs now have an Extreme chart.

Go directly to the in-game shop to buy these for $3.99 each.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 25, 2014)

"Going My Way!" 40mP and TesT-san's new High Gumi 2014 song

Going My Way! - Gumi





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------

.

New 8#prince ?

Heart Chrome - Anon and Kanon





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

.





The Magical Mirai pre-sales lottery for tickets has begun! Both Japanese and overseas visitors can now apply for the lottery. Entry is free, and it lets you purchase tickets months early if you win. Accommodation package reservations open in 12 hours for Magical Mirai in Osaka.

Ticket info:
http://event.tike-uke.com/HatsuneMiku/acceptTop.php

Accommodation package info:
http://entame.knt.co.jp/2014/magicalmirai/en/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Good morning :3





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

.

OK, there's a fresh video uploaded on reddevils500a channel and someone commented that he was offended. Just wanted to know if everyone is OK posting it here.

Link to reddevils' is in #3 post.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 26, 2014)

.
The 13th MMD Cup has been announced: http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23406699

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:01 PM ----------

.
Check out this super cool demonstration of an AR technology on the PS4. It can interact to any light positions and colors in real-time to add more dynamic interactions with the virtual world!

Miku is involved in this test. And it's awesome! Hopefully, a Project DIVA game for PS4 can be this realistic!






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Check out this super cool demonstration of an AR technology on the PS4. It can interact to any light positions and colors in real-time to add more dynamic interactions with the virtual world!
> 
> Miku is involved in this test. And it's awesome! Hopefully, a Project DIVA game for PS4 can be this realistic!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In case you don't know the song, here ↓

Packaged - 2013 Remix - Hatsune Miku V3





kz

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is the recording and presentation of ALYS project VoxWave did at Japan Party convention, in Paris-Nanterre, on March, 15th 2014.

NB : This conference aimed to encourage French-speaking people to act in the VOCALOID fandom, that's why their speech tend to speak a lot about the French community. Still, the project welcome of course everyone, and every nationality ! :3

Conférence "ALYS" @ Japan Party 2014 (FR & ENG subtitles available)





Main parts are :
- VoxWave intro 00:00
- What is Vocaloid 01:32
- Who is ALYS ? 02:50
- Timeline of the project 04:20
- What is the situation for now ? 07:27
- ALYS, by fans for fans 08:37
- Why using Crowdfunding ? 13:11
- What's next ? 15:57
- How to help the project ? 16:42
- Fanarts 18:03
- End - Questions from the audience 18:57

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 26, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺











#2
Snow Miku 2014❉ | ASK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43048528






#7
miku in Islas Galapagos | [email protected]红眼病 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43048842






雪マジック♪ | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43067001






夜空ミク | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43062935






??
掌にキスするミクさん | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43050034






Cause you can't hear me..
月 | たっか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43060083






GUMI FES！ | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43080375






Two Lens, and an album crossfade in description.
ほっぺぶにゃー | マクロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43066212






+ ♡ Ｇ Ｕ Ｍ Ｉ Ａ ♡ + | ミヤナギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43065438






Just poking ? I'd jump inside if I were you *-*
向こう側 | 若月 葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43079523






??????????
Album crossfade in description. IA-chan and Miku-chan.
『NotPerpIe』ジャケット描かせていただきました | なめたけのこ@超ボーマスお27 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43071719






☆.。.:*・ | うーたん@ﾘｸ休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43064840






Song in description. Miku-chan.
Dear memories | みなせなぎ＠超ボーマスか０６ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43066253






(´；ω；｀)
わたしは花に埋もれ | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43062494






Sakura Miku-chan is like "I'll just sit here and watch Snow Miku take the spotlight... :/"
XD
桜ミクさん | 霜空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43070047






みく | 葉春 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43070533






Utaite cover of a Yuyoyupe original in description.
Hope | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43069212






AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYY EYYYYYYYEESSS IT BUUUUURRRRNNSS QoQ
つかまっちゃった | ミザ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43076152

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

.

MikuStar

Hi everyone,

A few of you have noticed that I have been quite scarce in the last week or so. I just wanted you to know that I have not forgotten you. I am currently working on a very large, very high-profile article for MikuStar which has been under development since late last year and is nearing completion, perhaps within the next 2-3 weeks. 

The exact timing of the publish date will depend on a certain record label finalizing the arrangements that have been made for a MikuStar interview with a certain VIP. Sorry to be so nebulous. I can't really say much more than that right now.

I know. You're likely all wondering "Will this article really be worth the wait?" All I can say is "Ai think so."

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 26, 2014)

NEWS FLASH: MikuStar announces partnership with Vocaloid Radio!

I'm very pleased to announce a partnership between MikuStar and US-based internet-streaming service Vocaloid Radio. 

I listen to Vocaloid Radio quite often when I work and quite frankly, I love it! It has a huge rotating playlist with many of the best Vocaloid hits worldwide, streamed right from their main page.

Vocaloid Radio is now available as an app for Windows smart phones and a version is under development for Android and iOS. Through Vocaloid Radio, you can listen to your favorite Vocaloid music 24 hours a day.

Vocaloid Radio: http://vocaloidradio.com/

Vocaloid Radio Windows phone app (FREE): http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/vocaloid-radio/7542806a-2671-475a-b611-6b91bd45404a

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

.

Good night.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 27, 2014)

Where can I find this "In Development" version?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Where can I find this "In Development" version?
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was looking for it, to help testing it. But didn't find it.
Sorry.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ragequit time.*











*I JUST CAN'T WITH SAFES. THEY ARE THE BANE OF MY EXISTENCE.*


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> *Ragequit time.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got 1 safe near the end of unhappy refrain on extreme, almost thrown my ps3 out the window XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Apr 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I got 1 safe near the end of unhappy refrain on extreme, almost thrown my ps3 out the window XD
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



My PSP has been the victim of getting 1 safe, trust me. I have replaced the screen 2 times already.

Sent from my HTCSensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> My PSP has been the victim of getting 1 safe, trust me. I have replaced the screen 2 times already.
> 
> Sent from my HTCSensation using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I broke the controller in half once, had to, or else the console XD

I just break the nearest thing to me. Thank god I don't rage-out easily XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------

. @Android Pizza where can I find the Momone version of Delusion Tax ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm a lazy procrastinator.

It will be up tomorrow. And if it isn't, come hunt me down and kill me.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm a lazy procrastinator.
> 
> It will be up tomorrow. And if it isn't, come hunt me down and kill me.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its alright, take your time ☺

I won't kill you. I don't kill friends 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺











#6
雪マジック♪ | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43067001






GUMI FES！ | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43080375






向こう側 | 若月 葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43079523






ストリーミングハート | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43086720






【超会議】GUMI FES! | 座敷ウサギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43081986






r | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43086317






??????????????????????????????
Album crossfade in description.
【宣伝】桜色キャンバス | あまみね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43082110






???
Album crossfade in description.
【超ボーマス28/M3】2013年度 卒業制作コンピレーション | koyubi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43095017






☆STAR★ | JYU 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43084675






Speed painting in description.
椅子に座れてないミク | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43085520






?
雪ミク2013 | ぼん＠ツイッター 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43082124






Junky. Melancholic. Rin-chan
いとしの | ふゆこ＠超ボーマスえ11.12 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43090430

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

From Vine Indonesia, a six-second comparison between Eminem and Hatsune Miku.

As a fan of Hatsune Miku, all I can say to Eminem is: "Nice try..."

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=669236869798849

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Got nothing to do ?
Why not shake it <3






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 27, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺












#3
You can keep the heart if you want ?
ストリーミングハート | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43086720






GUMI | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43105968






An Acute song is in description, original PV if you haven't seen it. Also sequel.
ACUTE最終4話が掲載されました | あさひな栞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43101948






繰り返しの三十九秒、 | いくひろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43111998






No, IA. Not you :'(
Damn you perv artists :/
猫耳IA | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43109131






音の中で | がは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43114377






SNOW MIKU 2014 | 相羽かほ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43101121






初音ミク | 布莱特ZeroX 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43098656






無題 | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43115165






n | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43103803






♡ | マツュ＠5/3・東3フ-02ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43103324






みくちゃんす～ぱ～うたうたいたいもーど | gigi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43098696






ミク・IA | [email protected]今日も背景頑張らない 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43099620






☆ﾟ+.　　ﾟ+.☆ | うーたん@ﾘｸ休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43109128






ミクダヨー | もずこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43108488






❀ | 罪音メメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43100916






みくみく | 槙茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43105099






SDミクさん | ladfa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43099174

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 AM ----------

.

Good night.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 28, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

.

[ENG]*
Love Miku fans in Germany!
The Sueddeutsche Zeitung has posted an article about Miku!
A look at it:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/vocaloid-technik-der-unechte-popstar-1.1943371

[German (?)]
Liebe Miku Fans in Deutschland!
Die Sueddeutsche Zeitung hat einen Artikel ueber Miku gepostet!
Schaut doch mal rein:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/vocaloid-technik-der-unechte-popstar-1.1943371


*Google translated.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 28, 2014)

Deco*27 ?


Anti Beat - Hatsune Miku





Niconico：
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23412656

Inst. & lyric：インスト & 歌詞：http://xfs.jp/GWnhL
Album Info：http://www.umaa.net/what/conti_new.html

DECO*27
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

Arranged with kous
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/7345364
■ https://twitter.com/kous1128

Illustration by akka
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/18414724
■ https://twitter.com/akka_1172

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 28, 2014)

NEW ON MIKUSTAR:

"Hello Sweet Stuff! Take a look at the 2014 Racing Miku Nendoroid"

The Good Smile Company has just released new images of the 2014 Racing Miku Nendoroid figurine, which will be released in October and is only available with the purchase of a personal sponsorship of the GOOD SMILE RACING and Team UKYO racing team in the Super GT circuit. 

http://www.mikustar.net/hello-sweet-stuff-take-a-look-at-the-2014-racing-miku-nendoroid/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------

.

Hello everyone! Information update about Exhibition area "MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" !
Exhibition Area:
◆EVENT OFFICIAL GOODS
“HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia” original goods! The products vary from tin badges to T-shirts, and also Japanesque towels!Don’t miss it!
http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_goods

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

.





The official product page for the 2014 Racing Miku Nendoroid was recently updated with new images, which also reveals a few new accessories.

Product Page: http://www.goodsmile.info/en/product/4368/

Want one? Pledge your sponsorship to Good Smile Racing: http://gsr-global.ecq.sc/nendoroid-course.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 28, 2014)

"Anti Beat" Deco*27's newest release, another track from the "Conti New" album!


Anti Beat - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 28, 2014)

No love for Hio? 




made both of these in Vocaloid 3 :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 28, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> No love for Hio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FTFY :3

Welcome


I can't give love to every single Vocaloid... You know.... Too many.

Everyone post anything about your favorite Vocaloid.


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 28, 2014)

Repost for Kagerou Project and its anime, Mekkaku City Actors.

Teki-P (Jin) everywhere \(*-*)/

If you haven't seen the anime, you are missing a lot of fun, here : http://www.animeplus.tv/mekakucity-actors-online
Your welcome.

Don't know ?
Read!

http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Kagerou_Project

http://kagerouproject.wikia.com/wiki/Kagerou_Project_Wiki


Note : songs first, then watch the anime 


Songs are in Order...


Artificial Enemy - Hatsune Miku






Blindfold Code - Hatsune Miku






Kagerou Days - Hatsune Miku






Headphone Actor - IA






Imagination Forest - IA






Konoha's State Of The World - Hatsune Miku and IA 






Kisaragi Attention - IA






Children Record - IA 






Yobanashi Deceive - IA






Lost Time Memory - IA






Ayano's Happiness Theory - IA






Moon-viewing Recital - IA






Yuukei Yesterday - IA






Outer Science - IA






Summer Time Record - IA





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------

.

Good night.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Good morning.


Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

.


Good Smile Company revealed some new information regarding one of their figures on display at the recent Nico Nico Choukaigi event.

http://www.mikufan.com/good-smile-c...-miku-figures-at-nico-nico-choukaigi-3-event/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 29, 2014)

"Sayonara" Tiara's newest collab PV with artist AO. Beautiful music and art

Sayonara - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 29, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺











GUMI | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43105968






～雪ミク·応援がほしい～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43133479






Acute link 
ACUTE最終4話が掲載されました | あさひな栞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43101948






Wowaka ; - ; )
繰り返しの三十九秒、 | いくひろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43111998






音の中で | がは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43114377






Stop rating, pervs XD
猫耳IA | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43109131






There you go ?
夜桜ミク | 手鞠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43137870






?
超会議弱音ハク | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43131805






That's my hand!
Oh, never mind , you can have it!
+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+独想歌+ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43134870






練習 水母IA | _FEI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43129736






k | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43128570






goodsmile racing miku 2014 | Rukiana 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43138355






♡♥ | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43138488






雪 miku | 梅子帕 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43134089

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 29, 2014)

.
Good night.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 30, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺











#8
～雪ミク·応援がほしい～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43133479






･ﾟ✿。ﾟ。❀ﾟ・ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43146659






夜桜ミク | 手鞠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43137870






Sakura no Ame ??
桜ノ雨 | 60枚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43147119






+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+独想歌+ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43134870






メイキング | 花田 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43160556






水下【落書き | みえこ 小野咩子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43154602






ぴよ☆みね | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43161521






フェアリンちゃん | ゆうみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43152486






深海少女 | Kor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43160356






ひょわ～～～ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43133115






月 | 千原千春 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43154701






ITS HAPPENING *-*
2015雪ミク応援~ | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43148811






雪ミク | 野田＠ティアあ20a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43159964






Sequel to Melancholic in description. Rin-chan.
仕方がないじゃない | ふゆこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43156636






ACUTE | るのか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43151931

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 30, 2014)

[FR] "Il y as 5 jours, Culturebox à posté dans les commentaires ceci !
"Bonjour à tous ! Le DVD de The End devrait sortir à la fin de l'année. Par ailleurs, l'opéra reste visible sur Culturebox jusqu'au 12 mai. Nous vous invitons donc à faire circuler un maximum ce superbe opéra avant qu'il n'arrive en fin de droit. Et encore merci à tous pour cet enthousiasme autour de The End !"" de Project Live Vocaloid

[EN] "Five days ago, Culturebox posted this to the comments!
'Hello everyone! The DVD of The End will be released at the end of the year. The opera also remains visible on Culturebox until May 12 [for France only. International viewers can watch the opera here: http://nouvoson.radiofrance.fr/musique/end-vocaloid-opera, though subtitles are only in French.] We invite you to circulate this superb opera until it reaches the end of it's viewing period. And thank you all for the excitement around the End.'" From Project Vocaloid Live

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 30, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺











#7
･ﾟ✿。ﾟ。❀ﾟ・ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43146659






桜ノ雨 | 60枚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43147119






水下【落書き | みえこ 小野咩子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43154602






 | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43176853






ぴよ☆みね | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43161521






深海少女 | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43171934






深海少女 | Kor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43160356






君に伝えたい言葉 | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43177347






Look inside.
*log* | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43183226






<3
Look inside.
らくがきまとめ | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43184690






Song in description. Miku-chan.
Posted.
【SAYONARA】 | AO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43166440






Blue | イチノセ奏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43186612






?
ほおづえ | カイマン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43165712






ハートビート・クロックタワー | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43177323






FRAGMENTS_鏡音リン | 水佾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43168925






Rain | ALYSSA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43182320






息を吸って | 駄犬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43164293






Snow Miku allstart | 兔子不撸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43168205






たくさんの心が | じゅーす@無断転載やめて下さい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43179669






りんちゃん | くるみ　 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43178154






アンチビート | 三日月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43182101

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Apr 30, 2014)

Good night.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

Good morning.






Hello~ ... ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

Hatsune Miku

[MIKU EXPO] Can't wait to go to Hatsune Miku Expo in Indonesia? We are super excited too! 
In Indonesia has a great music creator group called Vocalo.id, we interviewed mohax - one of the member of Vocalo.id. Enjoy! 

http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_karent#creator

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

"Step Forward" A early 2013 song by producer Chesa


Step Forward - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (May 1, 2014)

Now that Vocaloid 3 been out for awhile, has any of your guys bought it and made some songs yet?


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> Now that Vocaloid 3 been out for awhile, has any of your guys bought it and made some songs yet?

Click to collapse



Not me.
@lovehoshi yo!
How is the progress going on the song ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Not me.
> @lovehoshi yo!
> How is the progress going on the song ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not lovehoshi XD @SonicX2014

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Not lovehoshi XD @SonicX2014
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Why ?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I said that's not hoshi, that's Sonic...

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I said that's not hoshi, that's Sonic...
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know its not hoshi XD

I wanted to know how is the song making progress with hoshi.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

.
But it looks like hoshi is Not-Found XD

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2014)

Oh XD

It seemed like you were talking to Sonic.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Oh XD
> 
> It seemed like you were talking to Sonic.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Haha its alright xD

Oh and .... Where is my Momo ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Haha its alright xD
> 
> Oh and .... Where is my Momo ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Momo is tired from all the singing and is...taking a nap?

:/

I think I'll skip making a preview and you can just see it when I'm done.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Momo is tired from all the singing and is...taking a nap?
> 
> :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, sorry if am being annoying...

Sure, I'll wait.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Ah, sorry if am being annoying...
> 
> Sure, I'll wait.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you aren't :3

It's okay.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 1, 2014)

Repost cause its simply BEAUTIFUL!

A Story of Magic and You - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 2, 2014)

Good morning.







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 2, 2014)

THIS FIGURE IS WORTH MORE THAN MONEY ?






Good Smile Company seems to be mentioning two different shipment dates for the Deep Sea Girl 1/8 scale figure. Those who received English emails from the global store got a message saying May 19th. However, those who ordered from the Japanese store got an email saying May 16th. I wonder which one is correct?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

.





V-Preca (owned by Lifecard in Japan) is releasing a prepaid Visa card featuring Miku's original art design. They are also holding an event where artists can submit their work to be featured in a second design (Japan-only, it seems).

Source: http://www.zaikei.co.jp/releases/166306/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 2, 2014)

I need that card

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 2, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I need that card
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Need it too!

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Not me.
> @lovehoshi yo!
> How is the progress going on the song ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey FireWall and everyone else! Sorry for being inactive, finals were killing me. Sadly not much progress has been made on the songs I was making in the beginning of this year, but I'm finally on Summer Break. Which means completing these songs are now on high priority. I'm going to work twice as hard to get these completed! And I'll be more active on the forum too!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 2, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hey FireWall and everyone else! Sorry for being inactive, finals were killing me. Sadly not much progress has been made on the songs I was making in the beginning of this year, but I'm finally on Summer Break. Which means completing these songs are now on high priority. I'm going to work twice as hard to get these completed! And I'll be more active on the forum too!

Click to collapse



Hey hoshi 

I have finals too... Starts three weeks from now.

Good to see you again 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey hoshi
> 
> I have finals too... Starts three weeks from now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Study hard for your finals.


----------



## FireWall123 (May 2, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Study hard for your finals.

Click to collapse




Will do! 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 3, 2014)

Good morning.







Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------

.

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!





Mikucha: An augumented reality photo app featuring ApiMiku. Releasing soon for Android, and later for iOS. ‪#‎みくちゃ

http://www.mikufan.com/mikucha-an-a...to-app-for-android-featuring-appearance-miku/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

.






Good luck to GSR in tomorrow's race! Artwork by Oguchi, official illustrator for 2014 Racing Miku. Source: https://twitter.com/gsr_swemy/status/462457276121358336/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 3, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺











深海少女 | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43171934






 | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43176853






君に伝えたい言葉 | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43177347






Look inside.
*log* | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43183226






GUMI FES! | akka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43205842






Blue | イチノセ奏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43186612






*Om nom nom nom nom.*
がじがじ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43206185






蓮ミク | moekon 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43197147






アンチビート | 八三 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43198314






空【落書き | みえこ 小野咩子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43198613






初音ミク | Mx2j 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43205533






ボトルＩＡ | izumil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43198422






春を待つ君に | LILIKOU 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43170545






美少女戦士セーラーミク | ひなうち小飴＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43198966






『　♥　』 | 霜空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43196154






% | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43188089






レンきゅんなぅ！ | 米間＠初心探しの旅なぅ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43192221

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 3, 2014)

Mikufan





Higuchi_U, the developer of MikuMikuDance, is creating a DirectX 11 version of MMD. It's currently in alpha stage, but is already proving to be much faster than the DX9 versions. Using the ALLSTAR.pmm file, I got 165fps on MMD 9.07, and 219fps on MMD 11.00a.

Try it yourself here: https://twitter.com/Higuchi_U/status/462526568414199808

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (May 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Mikufan
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



? Using a few test files for the Disappearance of Hatsune Miku, I got 70fps. On a 5 year old laptop with an integrated card. With shadows and extra effects that it couldn't handle. ? I'm loving this version more already.

Enviado desde mi HTC One SV mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SonicX2014 (May 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Not me.
> @lovehoshi yo!
> How is the progress going on the song ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I gave it a try using some of the demo vocaloid software.  It didn't turn out good. I think I'll stick to listening to others music.


----------



## FireWall123 (May 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shhhhh

It was great while it lasted 












Took more... But they are more to my ****sh , will remain private.






No. Its in closed testing now.
But will be released in Japanese soon, English version will follow. This is the Japanese version BTW.



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 3, 2014)

Just a note on the KagePro songs.

There are more songs than I have posted. Some songs can't be found on YouTube, are in albums only. But, the  main (Known..) ones are posted couple pages back. All by Teki-P/Jin of course.


Also, Mekaku City Actors Episode 4 is up, title is Kagerou Daze, and no the song within is not sung by Miku-chan, just like Kisaragi Attention is not sung by Jin's favorite, IA. 

Overall, its great, highly recommend watching!

Wish the ending is Summertime Record AND sung by IA, exactly how Jin wants it to be. We'll see how it goes... 


Why posting here ?
Jin, Kagerou Project, Vocaloid IA-chan and Miku-chan sung the story for you.
Let me know if you want more reasons.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 3, 2014)

Good night.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 4, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------

.

http://www.mikufan.com/mikumikudance-directx-11-version-enters-alpha-stage-development/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------

.
http://www.mikufan.com/north-americ...roject-diva-f-2nd-now-on-preorder-via-amazon/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 4, 2014)

The "Mikucha" app can now be downloaded by everyone! The GUI is still Japanese only, but an English option will come later.

http://www.mikufan.com/mikucha-an-a...to-app-for-android-featuring-appearance-miku/ 












Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 4, 2014)

MUCH more illustrations ☺











初音ミク | Mx2j 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43205533






がじがじ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43206185






アンチビート | 八三 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43198314






I ship the left so hard ?
【スパコミ】合同お風呂ポスターでます【KARASU×YUCHI】 | 夢双ゆち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43219039






Racing Queen 2012 ??
レーシングミク　2012 | やもり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43214164






??????????
LOVE LETTER | SAIL澪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43219864






感謝！ | まりえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43226145

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 4, 2014)

Second 1st place victory in a row! Congratulations to Good Smile Racing!

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-bmw-wins-round-2/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

.





Thank you very much for your support...now Hatsune Miku facebook reaches 2,000,000 likes !!!!!!!

We will fly to Atlanta tomorrow...the tour with Lady Gaga starts from May 6th. Hope to see you soon ?
Find the details: http://piapro.net/ladygaga_tourdates.html

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 5, 2014)

Should I go to the Atlanta Gaga Concert...
I love Miku...But not a really big fan of Gaga...


----------



## Android Pizza (May 5, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Should I go to the Atlanta Gaga Concert...
> I love Miku...But not a really big fan of Gaga...

Click to collapse



No.

Don't put any money in Gaga's pocket....even if it is for the sake of Miku.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 5, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




lovehoshi said:


> Should I go to the Atlanta Gaga Concert...
> I love Miku...But not a really big fan of Gaga...

Click to collapse









Android Pizza said:


> No.
> 
> Don't put any money in Gaga's pocket....even if it is for the sake of Miku.
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Easy, leave before Gaga shows up, since Miku-chan will be opening for gaga. Leave after Miku-chan. All fans are doing so 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

.

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Zedd talks Hatsune Miku in interview with Hu-gee"

The first three parts of an interview given to the Japanese multimedia site Hyuji (Hu-gee) by EDM artist Zedd gives us an unprecedented look at the legendary music producer and DJ. Along the way he talks about his fascination with Hatsune Miku, calling her “the way of the future”.

Full story: http://www.mikustar.net/zedd-talks-hatsune-miku-in-interview-with-hu-gee/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 5, 2014)

Guys, anyone know whether Pewds is a fan or not ?

He put Miku songs in some of his Vids, one in Skate 3 (PoPiPo), another is in one of his recent uploads (Kocchi Muite, Baby).

Is he ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 5, 2014)

Sorry for not posting pixiv daily rankings as usual, as it takes some time to gather and check links, but will hopefully do starting next week, Midterms are here now.

But I'll continue to post any new stuff, I come across , and news!

Also, you can still check rankings either with Pixiv.net or using the Pixiv app for Android or iOS. Global rankings are only in site.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 5, 2014)

Good night.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 6, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 6, 2014)

Aura Qualic, remake of DATA using Miku V3

DATA 2.0 - Hatsune Miku V3





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 6, 2014)

Some of the songs I've put on repeat.


Secret Police - Hatsune Miku






Remote Control - Kagamine Len and Rin






Karakuri Burst - Kagamine Len and Rin Appends






World Domination How-To -Kagamine Len and Rin






Sadistic.Music∞Factory - Hatsune Miku






Crier - Hatsune Miku






World's End Dancehall - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka






Nebula - Hatsune Miku






Hop! Step! Instant Death! A Happiness Dance Death-Trap - Hatsune Miku






My Soul, Your Beats - IA






Imagination Forest - IA





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 6, 2014)

BOO!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 6, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> BOO!

Click to collapse



:0

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 PM ----------

.
Sup hoshi ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> :0
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 6, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hello!

Click to collapse



Hey!
Wazzup?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey!
> Wazzup?
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Leisurely working.
How about you?


----------



## FireWall123 (May 7, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Leisurely working.
> How about you?

Click to collapse



I fell asleep XDD


Good morning.






Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------

.





Hello Atlanta! Today is the first day of Hatsune Miku joins Lady Gaga 's North American tour as the opening act. See you tonight at Philips Arena in Atlanta!

Find the details: http://piapro.net/ladygaga_tourdates.html
Buy Ticket on Ticketmaster.com: http://bit.ly/1l9uDvQ
LADY GAGA official website: http://www.ladygaga.com/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------

.

NEWS FLASH:

We're getting reports and video clips on Hatsune Miku's opening act with Lady Gaga. It appears that she performed 5 songs. They are (in order):

- Glass Wall (English song by GuitarHeroPianoZero)
- World is Mine (Supercell)
- 2D Dream Fever (Polyphonic Branch)
- Yellow (kz)
- Tell Your World (kz)

Video clip from Lady Gaga:
http://instagram.com/p/nrKOTPJFED/

Three Vine clips from Ethan Wright:
https://vine.co/u/946620261791334400

I'll share more as I come across it.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------

.
New video clip from the Gaga concert. You get a pretty good idea of the scale of it from this angle.

http://instagram.com/p/nrIiPrv4AV/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

.
And another one:
http://instagram.com/p/nrI2TnHpXy/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

.

NEW ARTICLE TRANSFER ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"She is unique among all other Vocaloids to date by the manner in which she came to be. To those familiar with the creation and marketing of Vocaloids, the process by which CUL was introduced might seem somewhat counterintuitive. In fact, one might be forgiven for making the observation that she seems to have entered the world backwards."

Vocaloids Worldwide: CUL
Full article: http://www.mikustar.net/characters/vocaloids-worldwide/cul/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

.

As I write this, the lights are just about to go down at the Philips Centre in Atlanta and the first Lady Gaga show with Hatsune Miku opening is about to begin.

Our virtual princess has certainly come a long way from a "singer in a box" software package to the opening act for one of the biggest pop performers in the world. I could not begin to describe to you how proud I am of her.

I know that a lot of fans are worried about how Miku is going to be received. I must admit that I have a few butterflies too. But Miku's a big girl now and, no matter what happens, we'll still all be here to cheer her on and to cherish her just as much as we always have.

I love her so very much...

For my princess:  You go girl! 

-Scott



Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 AM ----------

.

The details from The Artpop Ball have been revealed, and plenty of interesting details are coming through! Do you plan on going to one of the concerts?


http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-opens-the-artpop-ball-in-atlanta-georgia/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 7, 2014)

Succubus Rin taking #2
☠ | △○□× 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43313661

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

.






Who is sweeter than Rin? Her Sweet Append!
Song in description.
プリズム | いそう凪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43332572

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

.

Jaw drop ?
Nah , MAYU will drop your head with her cuteness!





まゆさん | しの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43336859

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 7, 2014)

This is the confirmed setlist for Hatsune Miku's opening act:

- Glass Wall (English song by GuitarHeroPianoZero)
- 2D Dream Fever (Polyphonic Branch)
- World is Mine (Supercell)
- Story Rider (ELEKI)
- Yellow (kz)
- Tell Your World (kz)

Video clip from Lady Gaga:
http://instagram.com/p/nrKOTPJFED/

Three Vine clips from Ethan Wright:
https://vine.co/u/946620261791334400

I'll share more as I come across it.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 7, 2014)

[EN] SeeU will have an official concert in South Korea thanks to her creators and ST Media! The concert will happen May 24, 2014 and tickets will cost 44,000원 ($43 USD). You can also buy a ticket and be offered the original price for SeeU's software boxed version along with 2 albums “See U’s compilation Album” and “Dr. Yun’s 1st Album”.

The tracklist is available here: http://youtu.be/gizaQyjeDXY

[ES] http://www.vocaloid.cl/2014/05/concierto-holografico-oficial-de-see-u-en-corea-del-sur/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 7, 2014)

^^
WOOOOOOOOO

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 7, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> ^^
> WOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 8, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

.

Hatsune Miku will be officially exhibited at the Japan Expo in Paris this July: http://www.japan-expo.com/en/conten...u-presentee-par-crypton-future-media_1274.htm

Mikufan article : http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-to-be-officially-exhibited-at-japan-expo-in-paris-this-july/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 8, 2014)

BANDAI is releasing a toy that will allow you to enjoy a "holographic" Hatsune Miku performance in the palm of your hand

http://www.mikufan.com/enjoy-a-miniature-holographic-hatsune-miku-performance-with-hako-vision/

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v12
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 8, 2014)

You're a princess, I'm a servant 
Destiny separated pitiful twins 
If it's for the sake of protecting you 
I'll become evil for you




Inside expectations we were born 
We were blessed by the church bells 
For the convenience of selfish adults 
Our future was split in two


Even if all the world 
Became your enemy 
I will protect you so 
You just be there smiling


You're a princess, I'm a servant 
Destiny separated pitiful twins 
If it's for the sake of protecting you 
I'll become evil for you




When I went to a neighbouring country 
In town I caught sight of a girl of green 
From that kind voice and smiling face 
I fell in love at first sight


But if the princess wishes for that girl 
To be erased 
I will answer that


Why? My tears won't stop


You're a princess, I'm a servant 
Destiny separated madly driven twins 
"Today's snack is brioche" 
You laugh, laugh innocently



Before long this country will probably end 
By the hands of angered citizens 
If this is what they say we deserve 
I will definitely oppose that


"Here, change into my clothes" 
"Please do this and escape immediately" 
"It's alright we are twins" 
"Surely no one will realize"


I'm a princess, you're a fugitive 
Destiny separated sad twins 
If they say that you are evil 
I have the same blood flowing through




Once upon a time there was 
A treacherous kingdom 
And reigning over that place 
Was my very cute sibling


Even if all the world 
Became your enemy 
I will protect you so 
You just be somewhere smiling


You're a princess, I'm a servant 
Destiny separated pitiful twins 
If it's for the sake of protecting you 
I'll become evil for you


If we could be reborn 
I want to be with you again that time


- Servant of Evil - Kagamine Len
Mother of the heavenly yard / aka Mothy


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Nice to meet you, Pittsburgh! Today is the second day of Hatsune Miku performs at LadyGaga's North American tour as the opening act. See you in 25mins at Consol Energy Center!

Find the details: http://piapro.net/ladygaga_tourdates.html
Buy Ticket on Ticketmaster.com: http://bit.ly/1l9uDvQ
LADY GAGA official website: http://www.ladygaga.com/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 9, 2014)

Kagamine Rin is best Rin.


----------



## GuestK00100 (May 9, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Kagamine Rin is best Rin.

Click to collapse



Well she is.
Also that I notice in general for any game that is not DT or FT*: Hair looks incredibly hairsprayed.
*Future Tone shouldn't count because its a really powerful desktop computer, but eh. It uses DT's rendering engine.
-----
Anyways. Am I the only one that can't wait for V3's from the others? (Rin/Len and Luka)

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

New MASA


メンタリズムマリア / Mentalism Maria - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (May 9, 2014)

I did a thing. 






Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 9, 2014)

みずいろギターロケット | ぱち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43376639


This nice song is in description.

Miku-chan
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23467829

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------

.

Sakura Miku and Sakura Rin ?





桜色 | ナツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43369798

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 AM ----------

.

Meiko V3





メイコブイスリー | アサミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43375985

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 10, 2014)

Good morning.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

.





COMING THIS WEEKEND ON MIKUSTAR:

In a young girl’s moment of desperation and at the scene of an infant’s cruel passage into the world, the Digital Angel appears, lighting a pathway to safety and love . But as Hatsune Miku continues on her quest to restore hope in a world afflicted with misery and indifference, evil forces are gathering just over the horizon...

“Digital Angel Chapter 8: Foreboding” will be published this Saturday, May 10 at 8:00 pm Eastern, 5:00 pm Pacific. 

(Note: this chapter includes a scene originally published as part of the novel’s preview)

Read it soon on MikuStar…

MAIN PAGE: www.DigitalAngel.info

Illustration: "Prayer Reach" by もーぐる (Moguru)
Image link: http://piapro.jp/t/Et1C

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

.

Mikufan

After messaging BrotherP about it several times, his MMD-PV for "My Dream , My Melody" by ROMO is finally up on YouTube in 1080p! Enjoy, and be sure to subscribe and check out his other recent uploads:

My Dream, My Melody - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 10, 2014)

I ship this so hard ??





mi | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43388590







はちゅね×ミク | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43397284







雫 | 雪乃ん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43397871

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (May 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You're a princess, I'm a servant
> Destiny separated pitiful twins
> If it's for the sake of protecting you
> I'll become evil for you
> ...

Click to collapse



My First Vocaloid song... *tears up*
I lost a lot of feels to that song a lot lol

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 10, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> My First Vocaloid song... *tears up*
> I lost a lot of feels to that song a lot lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I feel you ; - ; )
It hits so hard ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 11, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 11, 2014)

.





Let's party, Uncasville! Today is the third day of Hatsune Miku performs at LadyGaga's North American tour as the opening act. So exciting to perform at Mohegan Sun, one of the largest casinos in the US  See you soon!

Find the details: http://piapro.net/ladygaga_tourdates.html
Buy Ticket on Ticketmaster.com: http://bit.ly/1l9uDvQ
LADY GAGA official website: http://www.ladygaga.com/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------

.

MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE:

Deep within the cold November darkness of Chicago's West Side, a blue-haired angel emerges from the ether to guide a police officer on a mission of mercy...

"DIGITAL ANGEL - Chapter 8: Foreboding" is the newest installment in MikuStar's science fiction adventure novel. 

(This chapter includes a scene that was originally published in the novel's preview)

Read it now on MikuStar.

http://www.mikustar.net/bells-and-whistles/digital-angel/chapter-8-foreboding/

MAIN PAGE: www.DigitalAngel.info

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 11, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 12, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## naruto14466 (May 12, 2014)

Hi i m a new from xda and vocaloid is so nice.

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (May 12, 2014)

naruto14466 said:


> Hi i m a new from xda and vocaloid is so nice.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Welcome!

HUGS *-*





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 13, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 13, 2014)

Cast your vote to help decide the outfit design for Snow Miku 2015! Catch Good Smile Company's stream starting on May 16th at 7:00 PM JST, then press the buttons as they appear on the video to choose which outfit you like best: http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv176338646

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 13, 2014)

[Fr]Bonjour, Paris! L'icône Hatsune Miku s'expose à Japan Expo dans un espace qui lui est entièrement dédié ! (Du 2 au 6 Juillet) 

[Eng]The first official Hatsune Miku exhibition in France will be at Japan Expo! (July 2nd-6th) A life size figure, photo booth, rare goods sold in Japan at official store and more...! Don't miss it!

http://www.japan-expo.com/en/conten...u-presentee-par-crypton-future-media_1274.htm

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 13, 2014)

Some illustrations...








初音ミクRedial | Apple-kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43443613






ミク本 | しょういん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43430036






Mmm...
【えとせとら】東方&VOCALOID DJ PARTY２ | ときち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43447859






雪ミク | saya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43436925






ハートビートさん | アサミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43426322






o(≧o≦)o 
ミク | ゆきみや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43450393






ぐみくちゃん | ふゆこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43442738

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 14, 2014)

Good morning. 





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------

.

The Washington Blade's description of Miku after last night's performance: "an animated Japanese cartoon that looked like a Final Fantasy character reject". 

Well, we kind of expected crap like this sooner or later. That Miku got 4 performances in before hitting the first negative review is still quite amazing. I'm immensely proud of her and I'm not worried about the impact from stuff printed in marginal special-interest publications like this one. Truly, in the long run, Miku is still going to shine.

http://www.washingtonblade.com/2014/05/13/gagas-rave-spectacular/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------

.
The main Hatsune Miku SEGA website (http://miku.sega.jp/) is down due to apparent unauthorized access (hacked/breached), so the website is under maintenance. The DIVA.NET site for Project Diva Arcade (https://project-diva-ac.net/divanet/) is still functional, so it seems that the arcade units should be running normally.

Official tweet: https://twitter.com/pjd_sega/status/466098575810646016

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

.





We have been dreaming about to perform in New York, and we are now! Today is the fifth day of Hatsune Miku performs at LadyGaga's North American tour as the opening act. So exciting to perform at Madison Square Garden....Madison Square Garden....!!! See you in 5 mins!

Find the details: http://piapro.net/ladygaga_tourdates.html
Buy Ticket on Ticketmaster.com: http://bit.ly/1l9uDvQ
LADY GAGA official website: http://www.ladygaga.com/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 14, 2014)

【初音ミク】 初音ミク情報誌にコミックも！ 『MIKU-Pack 07』5月15日発売！【HATSUNE MIKU】






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 14, 2014)

With just a few more days until she finally ships out, Kahotan from Good Smile Company has given us a full photo review of this beautiful figure.

http://www.mikufan.com/gscs-kahotan...f-hatsune-miku-deep-sea-girl-18-scale-figure/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 14, 2014)

Another surprise!! Hatsune Miku× Pharrell Williams× Takashi Murakami 村上隆 × livetune.kz ...!!!!!!

Watch this great video, and find more detail here!
: http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/pharrell-takashi-murakami-remix






.............

I prefer the Original.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

.

Here is the Original Re dialed version







Pharrell Williams' version isn't good. It just doesn't feel good...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

.

This song is by Empath-P and features Luka singing in French 

Pinwheel - Megurine Luka





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 14, 2014)

Oh.. OK...


Mikupa, 2011, Sapporo










Let me know if you want any song's name you don't know 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 14, 2014)

SHE'S SO BEAUTIFUL ???????

This post is JUST for the PICS!
















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

You can make Tohoku Zunko sing starting on June 5!

http://www.vocaloidism.com/ah-software-announces-vocaloid3-tohoku-zunko/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

[KARENT Special] MIKU-Pack collection

Now on sale at iTunesStore!
[Special Page] http://karent.jp/special/mikupack14


MIKU-Pack collection

A series of magazine "MIKU-Pack music&artworks feat. Hatsune Miku" is now published by Ascii Media Works!
KARENT distributes new songs written for the magazine!
Check and get songs in back numbers you missed on this special page!







Track list




1-♪Heavenz / ペルソナリティ・コンプレックス (feat. 初音ミク)
2-♪レタスP / ビビッドデイズ (feat. 鏡音リン&鏡音レン)
3-♪Wonderful★opportunity! / すげえアプリ開発中 (feat. 鏡音レン&鏡音リン)
4-♪Wonderful★opportunity! / 妄想性詰問症 (feat. 鏡音リン)
5-♪KulfiQ / てのひらセカンドワールド (feat. 鏡音リン)
6-♪トラボルタ / チョコレイトロード (feat. 巡音ルカ)
7-♪ましゃはる / 嘘と僕等とチョコレート (feat. 巡音ルカ)
8-♪otetsu / Feb.14 (feat. 巡音ルカ)
9-♪PolyphonicBranch / チョコレイト日和 (feat. 巡音ルカ)
10-♪emon / どりーみんチュチュ (feat. 巡音ルカ&初音ミク)
11-♪黒田亜津 / ホワイトスニーカー・ラブ (feat. 初音ミク&鏡音リン&巡音ルカ&MEIKO)
12-♪EasyPop / ラブマジックディスコ (feat. 初音ミク)
13-♪keeno / scene (feat. 初音ミク)
14-♪ラムネ(村人P) / 僕とストラトキャスター (feat. 初音ミク)
15-♪koyori / Dramatic Walk (feat. 初音ミク)



KARENT - http://karent.jp/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

These are the four finalist designs for Snow Miku 2015 and her pet rabbit Yukine. Participate in the livestream event tomorrow to help vote for the winners!

http://www.mikufan.com/snow-miku-20...for-winning-design-via-nicovideo-on-may-16th/


..........


2! All the way *-*

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

.

The list of goods that will be available at Miku Expo in Indonesia has been updated to include some pretty cool items: http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_goods#licensee

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

I'll put this first ??
????
NEKOMIKU | [email protected]泣T-T 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43477009






#1
【合作絵】Type-2020 | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43454390






Song in description. IA-chan
横浜バトルライン | よだれ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43479953






megurine luka | jandy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43476274






Song in description. Miku-chan.
僕は夢を見る | kii(じゃぷ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43483431






Short hair IA :3
ショートカットIA | pupps 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43484631






どのくらい時が過ぎたって | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43471537






初音ミク | 浅墨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43477875






Look inside. XD
暴走系弟 | ちゅーやん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43471916

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 15, 2014)

kagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerin...


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> kagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerinkagaminerin...

Click to collapse








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


>

Click to collapse



Suspicious =.= 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Suspicious =.=
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


>

Click to collapse








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


>

Click to collapse



Pafu~ pafu~





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Pafu~ pafu~
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HAHA!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> HAHA!

Click to collapse








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Aww...

Well time to relax...


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Aww...
> 
> Well time to relax...

Click to collapse



Oh.. You don't wanna drink to much Rin. Or you'll gain...weight!






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (May 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh.. You don't wanna drink to much Rin. Or you'll gain...weight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO!!! Hehe.


----------



## FireWall123 (May 15, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO!!! Hehe.

Click to collapse



Oh I will, and you shall obey 





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2014)

o_o

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Is that...Mikuo?

*NO.*

All of the fanmade genderswaps need to die

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 16, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Is that...Mikuo?
> 
> *NO.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol why ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 16, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

.
The stream by Good Smile Company starts in about 20 minutes. Don't miss it if you want a chance to vote for the winning Snow Miku 2015 outfit design!

http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv176338646

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 16, 2014)

Finalist #3 for Rabbit Yukine won the vote, so now we have the complete set of winners for Snow Miku 2015. Congratulations to the winners!

Winning Snow Miku: http://piapro.jp/t/w8W1
Winning Yukine Rabbit: http://piapro.jp/t/nAjB

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------

.

I thought #2 Miku would win...
Looks nice though 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Lol why ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



They make me cringe ;_;

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (May 16, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> They make me cringe ;_;
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well, I don't really hate them.. I don't don't know how to hate lol

Just ignore Genderbends, that's what I do.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

.

A quick summary of the Snow Miku 2015 and Yukine design winners, and the most exciting reveals from Good Smile Company's live stream event.

http://www.mikufan.com/the-2015-snow-miku-and-yukine-rabbit-winners-have-been-chosen/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 17, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

.

Good news! The Extend module DLC for Project DIVA 2nd (PSP) is now free of charge!

https://store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/#!/ja-jp/cid=JP0177-NPJH50300_00-PJD2DLC014EXMO39?EMCID

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

.

A great profile article on Hatsune Miku by a hugely popular music news site called Pitchfork. Near perfection, minus the detail where they say the first concert events took place in 2010. The first "live concert" event took place at Animelo Summer 2009 inside the Saitama Super Arena with an audience of 25,000 people. Definitely worthy of note, but many sadly overlook it.

http://pitchfork.com/thepitch/345-hatsune-miku/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 17, 2014)

7-Eleven in Indonesia is offering an interesting way to get a free Miku Expo ticket for a friend. Read the image description for details.






7-Eleven is now offering you and a friend, a chance to attend the first ever MIKUEXPO in Indonesia and a “Rice Bowl & Mini GULP" for just the price of 1 ticket!

Available ticket tier promotions below: 
Buy 1 Silver ticket + 1 “Rice Bowl & Mini GULP" for only 800.000rp and get 1 free Silver Ticket!!

Buy 1 Bronze ticket + 1 “Rice Bowl & Mini GULP" for only 500.000rp and get 1 free Bronze Ticket!!

Visit your nearest 7-Eleven in Jakarta now to enjoy this offer! 
Find out more about the MIKUEXPO in Indonesia at : http://bit.ly/1vjcRgc

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 18, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------

.

Some illustrations..








ねこフード | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43508713






ロッキン | 寺田てら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43509211






『鼓動』 | PiNe(パイン) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43515524






海 | _KuRY 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43516522






ばぁ | はくむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43524091






m | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43521410






Prhythm☆Star | あっきー人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43534001






無題 | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43530107






初音ミク Type-2020 | Eugene 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43532236






ぶわわ | サかな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43535960






アンニュイルカさん | ladfa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43516886






color of heart | コヰル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43531055






CYBER-CITY HIGH | 伊賀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43532216






cute'n cute'n pop 2 | あさひ＠ついったん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43523752

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 18, 2014)

Family Mart is holding a simple art collaboration for the upcoming Fall promotion. More details regarding the promotion itself will come later.

http://www.mikufan.com/family-mart-and-piapro-opens-art-collaboration-for-upcoming-fall-promotion/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (May 18, 2014)

Can you really install 2nd and Extend on the Vita? This is the first I have heard of this..


----------



## FireWall123 (May 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Can you really install 2nd and Extend on the Vita? This is the first I have heard of this..

Click to collapse



I think, yes..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 18, 2014)

RockOnPhilly open their Lady Gaga concert review with a paragraph on Miku. Not the most enlightened description, but at least it's prominently placed. (Alan)

"The show took off with a holographic singer dressed like Sailor Moon singing J-Pop. The voice was characteristically altered in the style of J-Pop, and at first the only thing that gave the singer away as a hologram was the way her green hair rippled. Her name is Hatsune Miku, and everything about her is designed, from her voice to her appearance." 

http://rockonphilly.com/2014/05/lady-gaga-brings-artrave-to-wells-fargo-center/

 - MikuStar

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 19, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------

.
Hatsune Miku's North American tour with Gaga is now half over:

"[HATSUNE MIKU NEWS] ツアーは続いています！ Hatsune Miku as opening act for Lady Gaga for US tour enters second half!
http://www.crypton.co.jp/cfm/news/2014/04/ladygagatour "

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 19, 2014)

#9
天使が舞い降りた | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43539643






-SNOW MIKU- | Nine 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43538105






Hello? | Lpip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43539313






むー | はちみっくす@プロフ必読 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43552737






リセット | サかな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43535770






ナチュラルミク | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43553504






ゆきみく | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43557949






からくりピエロ | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43546920






あへみく | 柑雫糖＠プロフ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43569870






Snow Miku 2015 | mineko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43572596






ゆきみく | あさ＠青プ13え02 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43552672






虹 | コス(COS) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43579122






2015雪ミク | 矛盾頭 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43553900

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 19, 2014)

"Piapro Studio" is the next generation vocal editor developed by Crypton Future Media.
Using this bundled software of "Hatsune Miku V3", you can make Miku and friends sing easily!

Now let's enjoy learning how to use "Piapro Studio" with Miku and friends as the first step of producing a song!






Download example material from here → http://piaprostudio.com/?p=4418

---Music---
Title: みんなともだち
Artist: 木村わいP

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 19, 2014)

NEW ARTICLE TRANSFER TO MIKUSTAR.NET:

"It’s no surprise that when she sings, she makes a compelling emotional connection to many of her listeners. Her mature voice carries sultry and sombre overtones, rich and expressive passion, opulent beauty and love in abundance, traits that combine to make her paradoxically sexy and demure in equal measure."

The newly-enhanced article on the Vocaloid MEGURINE LUKA has been published on MikuStar.net.

http://www.mikustar.net/characters/vocaloids-worldwide/megurine-luka/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 20, 2014)

Images created by Seiga Nicovideo user せいたかさん (Sei Taka-san). He has managed to produce hundreds of augmented reality photographs featuring the sweetest little Miku that you will ever see. Clearly, he has "kawaii" down to a science.

Sei Taka-san's full Seiga Nicovideo page can be seen at this link: 

http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/user/illust/23587410

..

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEESSSS AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH MOOOOOAAAAAARR. I WAAANT MOOARR H-HN-...HHNNNNNNNNNGGGGG *dies*





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 20, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 20, 2014)

Don't miss to get "Hatsune Miku: Magical Mirai" tickets!
The official lottery for the online purchase of pre-sale tickets will be closed on May 27th.

Buy ticket now: http://event.tike-uke.com/HatsuneMiku/acceptTop.php

Magical Mirai is the event which transmits “the moment” of the creative culture centering on “Hatsune Miku”.
More info: http://magicalmirai.com/2014/index_en.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 20, 2014)

Look who is here.
MAYU | だぶ竜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43572898






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
3カウント | 水溜鳥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43559888






二息歩行 | 白月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43581071






ドドンパ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43577273






おめでとう！ | 黑川紙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43559674






１５’雪ミクちゃん決定を見守る雪ミクちゃん | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43568829






落水 | 倉鋪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43564153






Neko Len★Len
ぬこレン | 米間＠炭酸厨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43566746






SEVENTH DRAGON2020ver. MIKU | Goodman 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43577585






Life | Lalil-le 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43577692






..."..',.✿...'..''''. | MKiiiiii 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43564723

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 21, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------

.





[LadyGaga Tour] Thank you, America! And now we head to Canada! (Oh, yeah and we are coming back to the US after shows in Canada)

Photo taken at Madison Square Garden with YUKA & SAYA, our stage dancers from Elevenplay . Don't miss special Miku stage for LadyGaga tour with these amazing dancers!

Tour info: http://piapro.net/ladygaga_tourdates.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

.

MTV Iggy reports on the big Nico Nico Chokaigi event, in Chiba City, as huge crowds came out to celebrate Japan's (and our) favorite video site. Miku of course gets plenty of attention as she is the obvious star of the event. If you didn't see it, video of the Vocaloid concert is in another post below. 

MTV Iggy is an MTV show and e-zine that focuses on music from around the world. (Alan)

http://www.mtviggy.com/articles/scene-report-hatsune-miku-alpacas-and-lulz-at-nico-nico-chokaigi/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

.

[Hatsune Miku EXPO 2014 in Indonesia]
Tokyo Otaku Mode fans can win tickets to the concert at Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in Indonesia! Fifteen lucky otaku will win two tickets each via a raffle!
They’ll be able to enjoy the concert with a friend or family member!

You can enter the raffle by completing the form via the link below!
The winners will receive an email from the TOM Team with additional information. 
We’ll have a TOM booth at the event and we’re looking forward to meeting everyone!
At the booth will be TOM-original official Hatsune Miku goods, so certainly come by and visit!

Entry Form: http://otakumode.com/fb/1y8

Official Concert Information: http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_concert
About TOM-original Official Hatsune Miku Goods:
http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_goods#licensee

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 21, 2014)

I love CUL's Japanese cover of Circus Monster.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 21, 2014)

Also Miku-chan's Dark Append cover is great ?






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 22, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------

.

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Miku Rocks Cleveland in Lady Gaga Opener"

MikuStar correspondent Carl Tropea was in the audience when Hatsune Miku opened for Lady Gaga in Cleveland, Ohio on Sunday, May 18 and shares the awesome experience with us.

Full story: http://www.mikustar.net/miku-rocks-cleveland-in-gaga-opener/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 22, 2014)

+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+アンチビート+ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43594512






メランコリック | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43605727






高校生くらいのレンきゅん(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ | うーたん@ﾘｸ休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43586730






O.O
2015雪ミク | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43600818






ボトルミク | くおんアヤノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43607472






ミクのペンケース | りょーの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43610711






o(≧o≦)o
SNOW | スネゲ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43602526






ボトルミク | ZEKO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43603790






ミス・アンティーク | つるかめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43610947






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
幾つもの季節超え | no* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43605232






桜ミク | minaho 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43608092






Look inside.
ミクのアトリエ | 納亜納亜椎ユサオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43602893






miku | Cat‘s Moon 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43608862






ボトルミク | かじや・Slag 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43614676






ありがとうございました！！ | Rain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43605853






ミク | アール 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43610427

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 22, 2014)

Prepare to meet the official Hatsune Miku panel and Hiroyuki Itoh at the upcoming Hatsune Miku EXPO 2014 in Indonesia

http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia_exhibition#panel

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 22, 2014)

New song from Jin and IA

【IA ROCKS】Inner Arts【オリジナルMV】





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 PM ----------

.





Starting from 1:00 PM PST today, the MikuFan writers will be at the Round 1 in the Puente Hills mall to play Project Diva Arcade. Stop by to say hello if you're in the area!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 23, 2014)

Good morning.





The weather is too hot outside today >.<

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------

.

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

Hatsune Miku to appear in online game “Fantasy Earth Zero”

Starting May 23, Hatsune Miku will be taking an as-yet-unrevealed role in the online game "Fantasy Earth Zero", a third-person MMORPG (Massive Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game) which emphasizes player-versus-player with armies of players battling each other.

Full story: http://www.mikustar.net/hatsune-miku-to-appear-in-online-game-fantasy-earth-zero/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 23, 2014)

Minecraft x MMD

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH KAWAII~~

She's too... ADOWABLE /)^o^(\






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 23, 2014)

Pinky Promise - Hatsune Miku





Translation by Occasional Subs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 23, 2014)

ウゴP (Ugo-P) created a beautiful song, alongside with an amazing artwork by 巖本英利 (Iwamoto Eri), called "First Kiss and...".






The animation was done by ぃやまと (iYamato), with lyrics by アッサガオリ (Assagaori). 
There´re more participants in this really nicely done video, which are credited in the description.

NND-link:
First Kiss and... - Hatsune Miku V3
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23571536


YouTube-upload:
First Kiss and... - Hatsune Miku V3





Illustration-link:
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43668553

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 24, 2014)

It looks like Hatsune Miku finally got her own official feature page on the iTunes music store, titled "World of HATSUNE MIKU". It seems the page is also available in multiple countries.

More info (Japanese): http://blog.crypton.co.jp/m/2014/05/mobile00002/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 24, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 24, 2014)

夏スタイル | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43619579






BOTORU MIKU | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43618190






ボカロ曲 | 鈴木もえこ（旧⇒hutuu） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43623507






初音ミク | Apple-kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43633834






★ | Lpip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43629623






Snow Miku 2015 | ふふ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43620904






ほっておいて(おいてかないで) | 雪夏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43623542






-YUKI- | スネゲ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43618579






Oh come on ??
ミクおこぷんぷん丸が現れた！ | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43627553






(Artist made a typo in the title. . . )
SMOW MIKU 2015 | 喵BBBBBBB很疯狂 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43619448






グッズ委託のお知らせ！ | Ruca 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43616857

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 24, 2014)

.




杏音鳥音ＭＭＤモデルダウンロード開始！ | はくり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43644850






MAYU | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43635767






見返り | ユキモト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43643492






鱼葱落書2 | GHOST 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43640232






オリバー | 米間 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43635729






僕のエゴ | 鼻炎姫（沢澄すみれ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43649821






感謝の気持ちをこめて | こもも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43635181






【ボカロ】☆DECORATOR | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43636552






夜游のmiku | Cat‘s Moon 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43634891






o(≧o≦)o
ラベンダーミク | 真名 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43644240






桜ミク(修正版) | 区宇 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43633963

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 25, 2014)

雪闇の歌姫 | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43661969






m+ | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43650606






Rock 'N' Roll | 馬克杯(Magukappu) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43650845






HASUNE；MIKU | まるもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43663623






YOU ARE NOT! *hugs*
✘ | 黄色 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43643509






Inner Arts | ART＠元iOi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43653420






雪ミク | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43662532

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------

.
Good night.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 25, 2014)

おはよう〜





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 25, 2014)

"2015 Snow Miku is heart poundingly cute", these were the thoughts by the illustrator named Mame no Moto from Pixiv.

Source: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43672154

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------

.

"First Kiss And..." a cute song with a nice beat by UgoP and GT Works Produce


First Kiss and... - Hatsune Miku V3







Thanks for the translation, Descent-sensei!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 25, 2014)

Hahahaha ?







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 25, 2014)

#1
From Y to Y | humi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43661213






Song in description. Also in above posts.
【G・Tワークス】First Kiss and… | 巖本英利 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43668553






-7th Dragon 2020- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43674255






←←← | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43670071






☆.*☆2015☆.*☆ | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43672154






ミクさん | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43670652






Approve (= ^ • ^ =)b
ねこみみパーカー！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43668381






Anti-Beat ?
ア ン チ ビ ー ト | 黑川紙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43669657






Inner Arts | 米 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43682015






Inner Arts | 朱種 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43686505






鏡音リン | ちてたん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43668002






☆STAR☆ | Rrr★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43679209






「⊶・⊷」 | 天乃莉九＠逃走(ぱすちー) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43679340






夜空 | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43683164






Cause BRS is part of us.
B★RS | 韩一杰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43677142






39！ | 高月里亜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43678561






悲しみの海に沈んだ私 | 矛盾頭 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43684929

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 25, 2014)

Finally I settled on a wall!
Took me 4 months XD









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 26, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 26, 2014)

"Shutter Chance" One of the best MikitoP songs in recent memory, give his new tune a try!


Shutter Chance - IA








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 27, 2014)

COMING THIS WEEKEND >> DECO*27: A MIKUSTAR “LEGENDS” SPECIAL FEATURE






To put it simply, he is the most prolific high-profile Vocaloid producer in history. In fact, by the numbers alone, his popularity is almost too far-reaching to comprehend. In only 5 1/2 years he has released 15 collections and well over 100 individual songs. His music posted to the official Nico Nico and YouTube pages has been viewed a staggering 38.1 million times as of May 2014 and his most recent album was #1 on iTunes in Japan within hours of its release. 

His status places him among the top three most-recognized Vocaloid artists in the world. Within the genres of rock and pop, he creates songs that express themes of emotion, particularly “love” in all its forms. In his own distinctive style he has produced many of Vocaloid’s most popular hits. As a highly sought-after artist, he has collaborated with some of the best producers, musicians, singers and illustrators in the Vocaloid world and beyond. 

This weekend, MikuStar delivers an unprecedented look at the life and accomplishments of the iconic DECO*27, with an eight-part profile article that contains 60 embedded videos and covers all of the highlights and memorabilia spanning his career.

MikuStar's “Legends” profile contains the most comprehensive DECO*27 discography ever assembled on the internet, containing a chronological list of songs and albums that includes all the official titles and direct links to every official video along with all of his album cover art. The article also includes subsections summarizing his albums and examining his biggest hits in detail. It also showcases some of the most outstanding fan art inspired by DECO*27's music.

In the article's last section, MikuStar interviews DECO*27 himself. In this exclusive Q & A, the artist tells us about the inspiring significance of his first guitar and his philosophy behind the ambiguous lyrics in two of his most popular songs. He provides insight into the reason for his 13-month hiatus from Vocaloid music production starting in 2012 and why he returned to Vocaloid in the summer of 2013. After providing us with a whimsical picture of what it's like to perform live on stage with Hatsune Miku, he tells us about his plans for future collaborative projects and concludes with a special message for his overseas fans.

The MikuStar article was created with assistance from DECO*27's management team at the record label U/M/A/A Inc. (United Music and Arts) and it took over three months to develop. 

MikuStar's “Legends” profile on DECO*27 will be published on Friday, May 30 at 8:00 PM Eastern, 5:00 PM Pacific on the new MIKUSTAR.NET.




Read it soon on MikuStar..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 AM ----------

.

The official music video for the Porter Robinson track using AVANNA entitled Sad Machine is now out! He has also said that his up and coming album features other Vocaloids for the lyrics. Cannot wait to hear that!

Official Youtube:
Sad Machine - Avanna V3 and Porter (?)





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 27, 2014)

Good morning.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 27, 2014)

New Pinocchio-P


【初音ミク】すろぉもぉしょん【オリジナルPV】
Slow Motion - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

.

English Translation are here for My Dream, My Melody 
Make sure to turn on Closed Captions (CC)






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

.





With 36 songs, this album was so large, it deserved a special mention.

http://www.mikufan.com/massive-vocaloid-album-vocaloid-parade-now-on-itunes/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Daego Suigetsuba (May 27, 2014)

This is too cool, another Voca fan. Do you use MMD?

Sent from my rooted LGL45C using TapatalkII.


----------



## FireWall123 (May 27, 2014)

Daego Suigetsuba said:


> This is too cool, another Voca fan. Do you use MMD?
> 
> Sent from my rooted LGL45C using TapatalkII.

Click to collapse



Welcome 

Don't have a laptop, so, no XD

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 27, 2014)

☈ | △○□× 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43695320






❅゜雪ミク゜　。 | nanobe 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43707072






サラリ | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43689350






Look inside 
鏡音らくがきログ5 | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43699631






初音ミクの靑い | LILIKOU 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43691255






IA | もい＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43696127






ゆうやけー | 米間 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43699671






2014-1-23 | [email protected]お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43696961






39 | しの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43699678






ユキミク | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43685198






ミクメロディ | 221 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43698661






inner arts | このみ＠脱マウス♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43705056






二息步行 | elk 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43707865






落書き | \JK/ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43704219






R４ | しの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43699384






Look inside.. XD
Leave her alone Mikuo! 
キスの日 | Daico 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43687272






snow kaito | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43710058

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 28, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 28, 2014)

[Miku Expo, Jakarta]
Indonesian Fans!


Pictures and highlights from the first day of Miku Expo in Jakarta, Indonesia. Pictures will be added as the event continues. A panoramic view of the hallway to the convention can be seen here: https://theta360.com/s/Gu6 courtesy of @kawauso3


 Click here for Pics and highlights

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 28, 2014)

"Underwater Yowashi-kun" A sad but reflective song but producer おあ, please give it a listen

Underwater Yowashi-kun - Hatsune Miku Append Dark





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------






「まふたー(マスター)、 | ゆるの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43723454






僕が吐く言葉吸って | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43729042






Mosaic Roll
消える | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43714105






GUMIちゃん五周年 | 壽
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43712312






無題 | aoko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43714996






The Love For You | [email protected]お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43723996






MK_01 | うさだ
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43721753






?
電子の猫歌姫ミク・キャラットにょ♪☆目からビームでみっくみく♪ | ルナ・ルーン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43719650






sweetDevil | comaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43722896






トロイメライ | Chi＠ki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43726436

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 28, 2014)

"Slow Motion" Please check out PinochioP's amazing new Miku song 

Slow Motion - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 28, 2014)

MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia, Show 1
Did you enjoy?

http://mikuexpo.com/indonesia

.................

Where the Indonesian fans at 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 29, 2014)

Song in description. Also posted a couple of posts back.
すろぉもぉしょん | ピノキオピー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43743391






IAちゃん♪ | ひろ＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43744066






♪♪♪ | きのえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43736518






ne~
「もう、どうしてちゅーしてくれないの？ | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43732094






深い深い海の中 | はなか（夜） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43732683






雨☂ | DXD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43736007






レンきゅんとの１日 | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43732573






-IA- | ゆきやなぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43738767






✽雪✽ | Lyodi＠サルフェイ本通販中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43731808






みっくみく | 木偶ノ坊主 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43738467






ne~
りんれん | りま...更新率減 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43740317






らくがきストレン | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43743822






SeeU 
模写 | 乾紗凪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43736348






????????
「ねえ | ふづき@まさかの受験 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43725302






瓶miku | 渣糖糖雨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43737278






雪ミク完成 | かなえゆか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43737066

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 29, 2014)

A quick review of Miku Expo's Day 1 highlights, summarizing everything that's been shared so far.

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-expo-2014-in-jakarta-indonesia-day-1-highlights/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 29, 2014)

Good morning.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

.

NEWS FLASH: 

Lady Gaga has postponed her "artRAVE THE ARTPOP BALL" performances in Seattle and Vancouver due to severe bronchitis.

The Seattle and Vancouver performances will be rescheduled for a later date but there is no word on how this will affect Hatsune Miku's opening acts which would have happened at both venues this week. They may or may not include Hatsune Miku as the opener in the future rescheduled concerts. That decision will depend on timing and logistics. We'll report more news as it becomes available.

Fans are being advised to hang on to their tickets.

http://globalnews.ca/news/1360627/lady-gaga-postpones-her-vancouver-seattle-concerts/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------

.

Project DIVA F 2nd LiveArea screen is now Animal-themed!

https://twitter.com/pjd_sega/status/471939766049443840/photo/1

The Animals pack has been released in Japanese PS Store. 

As well as 2 more free skins: Miku (Honeycomb) and Rin (Orange). The skins will be free of charge until July 6.

http://miku.sega.jp/f2/vita/dlc_03.html (JP)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 29, 2014)

Coming soon to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone:

*Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya/daniwell
*What Do You Mean?/Kuchibashi

http://t.co/ZqaJ6bJAe9
http://t.co/CKTsiK9MDF

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 29, 2014)

Here is the full concert set list for Miku Expo in Jakarta:

1. Senbozakura (http://vocadb.net/S/8394)
2. Kocchi Muite Baby (http://vocadb.net/S/2904)
3. Marginal (http://vocadb.net/S/2949)
4. Love Colored Ward (http://vocadb.net/S/3015)
5. Colorful x Melody (http://vocadb.net/S/2920)
6. Fire Flower (http://vocadb.net/S/6387)
7. Butterfly on Your Right Shoulder (http://vocadb.net/S/1949)
8. Melancholic (http://vocadb.net/S/4129)
9. Kokoro (http://vocadb.net/S/1357)
10. Torinoko City (http://vocadb.net/S/1359)
11. Musunde Hiraite Rasetsu to Mukuro (http://vocadb.net/S/2982)
12. Romeo and Cinderella (http://vocadb.net/S/1032)
13. Piano x Forte x Scandal (http://vocadb.net/S/9035)
14. Pane Dhiria (http://vocadb.net/S/381)
15. Thousand Year Solo (http://vocadb.net/S/3155) 
16. PoPiPo (http://vocadb.net/S/4083)
17. Shiroi Yuki no Princess wa (http://vocadb.net/S/3312)
18. Venus di Ujung Jari (http://vocadb.net/S/7774)
19. Double lariat (http://vocadb.net/S/3129)
20. Luka Luka Night Fever (http://vocadb.net/S/1435)
21. Himitsu Keisatsu (http://vocadb.net/S/373)
22. Yellow (http://vocadb.net/S/2905)
23. Melt (http://vocadb.net/S/1322)
24. Hatsune Miku no Gekishou (http://vocadb.net/S/2927)
-=ENCORE=-
E1. Tell Your World (http://vocadb.net/S/8395)
E2. Miku Miku ni Shi te Ageru (http://vocadb.net/S/1355)
-=End song=-
Letter Song (http://vocadb.net/S/1077)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 29, 2014)

?
Strawberry | Achyue 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43749408






初音ミク | toaza 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43749498






雪ミク【落書き | みえこ 小野咩子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43755792






VS. | りた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43756801






歌姫ミクさん♪ | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43756807







洛天依 + 初音ミク | 芋圆毛丸子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43757952






MAI | 缺糖の芝士棒w 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43757484






??????
✿ | もつに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43754506






Mmmmm
《衣装ちぇーんじ！》初音ミクさんに島風の衣装を着てもらったヨ！ | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43757099






MMMMMMMMMMM!
《衣装ちぇーんじ！》島風に初音ミクさんの衣装を着てもらったヨ！ | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=4375718






TYPE2020 | zpm ・ω・ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43754638

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (May 30, 2014)

My home screen and lockscreen  









And Miku icon pack applied to System  





Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 30, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> My home screen and lockscreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 30, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

.

Lady Gaga Update:

Lady Gaga's "artRAVE THE ARTPOP BALL" performances in Seattle and Vancouver have been rescheduled for August 8 (Seattle) and August 9 (Vancouver). There is no word yet as to whether or not Miku will be the opener for these two shows.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 30, 2014)

INDONESIAN FANS! TRANSLATE AND SHARE!
@Dims_Camper


This post is aimed at the people who recorded and uploaded unauthorized footage from the Miku Expo in Jakarta concert events. I would like for them to see this message, but I would also like fans everywhere to read this, so you can help:

At the people who recorded the event... You will be bringing shame not only on yourself by the Vocaloid community, but also your entire country of Indonesia. This is the first time in official Vocaloid concert history that anyone has disrespected and broke the rules by recording and uploading unauthorized video of an event. Your concert tickets clearly stated such activities were not allowed.

YOUR country was the first to do such a thing. Not Japan, not the U.S.A., not Singapore, not Hong Kong, and not Taiwan. YOURS. Crypton brought this event to your country because it was requested by fans, and they have even taken a FINANCIAL LOSS just to make it happen. They did it to answer your call, and make the fans happy. And how do you thank them? You break their trust. It is highly shameful and disgraceful.

To the people responsible, you may have very well hurt the chances of another future event in Indonesia, and I hope you will realize the seriousness of what you have done. What can you do to make up for it? Come forward and apologize. Additionally, all traces of the video should be deleted from YouTube, Facebook, wherever. This applies to EVERYONE. If you downloaded a copy, feel free to keep it to yourself. But do not repost it online.

If you speak English and Indonesian, I encourage you to share and translate this message to every fan you know in Indonesia so this message can be seen by the people responsible. It should also be seen by others who are also contributing to the problem by uploading copies to their personal or private pages.

Thank you to everyone for reading, and I would hope that something like this never happens again.

Sincerely,
A long time dedicated and severely disappointed Vocaloid fan.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 30, 2014)

Setsuna Trip remixed by HoneyWorks feat. Kagamine Len

Original is sung by Gumi
And produced by Last Note.


Setsuna Trip - Kagamine Len 







Also be sure to sub to HoneyWorks if you like their work 



.................



New DECO*27 



Love Doll - Gumi







DECO*27です。

Music by DECO*27
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

Illustration by awoko
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/25800336
■ https://twitter.com/awokokko

Movie by yuma saito 
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/25488373
■ https://twitter.com/yumasaito

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v15
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 30, 2014)

With that last post out of the way, let us move onto something a little brighter, news-wise: Miku Expo in Indonesia is over, but don't forget! Two more Miku Expo locations are still yet to be revealed! You can likely expect to hear the next location announced very soon: http://mikuexpo.com/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 30, 2014)

#10
僕が吐く言葉 | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43748087






聞く？ | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43765353






Miku.Gene/N | なまもななせ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43759432






みつあみ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43763898






ミクオ詰め | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43767187






メランコリック☺︎♡ | 区宇 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43774926






マスター･･･どこ見てるんですか･･･？ | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43774708






撥弦圏 | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43771113






Look inside.
和傘シリーズ落書き詰め2 | una 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43768450






ハイレゾゆかりん | なまもななせ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43757782






『パズル』 | 氷(・ω・`＊)雨@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43772767






2015 SNOW MIKU2 | 喵BBBBBBB很疯狂 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43765238






アヤサキ | すもも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43770009






ミク | 見尾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43770367






ฅ･ω･ฅ | あ`･ω･´や 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43767374






桜ミク | ajahweea 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43767854






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
Also another version sung by the producer.
ぐっぐっぐ | ましろ.あー。【-ω-】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43768738

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 31, 2014)

Good night.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (May 31, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> INDONESIAN FANS! TRANSLATE AND SHARE!
> @Dims_Camper
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




sorry, i just open xda this day. hate that fags who upload that thing..


----------



## FireWall123 (May 31, 2014)

Good morning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

.



Dims_Camper said:


> sorry, i just open xda this day. hate that fags who upload that thing..

Click to collapse





"I owe an apology to those who saw the post I made almost 12 hours ago. I would like to clarify some of my statements:

It was not my intention to try and generalize the entire country of Indonesia for the specific incident that happened at Miku Expo, but rather try and bring that country's focus to the individual(s) responsible for the incident. Surely, someone had also seen what happened and could help report it. My wording on this, however, was extremely poor, and I apologize for that. From the last I've heard, AFA and SOZO are also looking into the situation.

And on the topic of "Indonesia wasn't first, other countries did it too" that some people decided to try and point out, that was an oversight on my part, but certainly doesn't make what those people did any less wrong. Anyone who knows me personally knows that I am against ANY sort of reprinted concert footage online. But it was surely an understandable disappointment to see something appear from Miku Expo so soon. I apologize for my short vision on that matter.

I hope everyone understands."

Mikufan / -J

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------

.

MIKUSTAR SPECIAL FEATURE:

He has youth, talent, passion and unending inspiration all wrapped up in one package. He produces songs of “love” in all its forms with emotive and often abstruse lyrics richly interwoven with metaphor, symbolism and imagery. He's a magnet for some of the best singers, musicians and producers in Japan. And he's the most prolific legendary Vocaloid producer in history.

After more than three months in development, MikuStar's “Legends” profile article on DECO*27 is finally ready to go. With eight detailed sections, sixty embedded videos and an exclusive interview, MikuStar provides an unprecedented look at the career of one of the Vocaloid world's most iconic performers.

Read it now on MikuStar...

http://www.mikustar.net/legends/deco27-part-1/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

.

Crypton has updated their previous "Snow Miku AhR" app to "Hatsune Miku AhR", and added a number of new features. And yes, it's available for free worldwide!

http://www.mikufan.com/snow-miku-ahr-ios-app-updates-to-hatsune-miku-ahr-available-globally/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:51 PM ----------

.

"Love Doll" Deco*27's newest song

Thanks for translation, Descent-sensei (^-^)/

Love Doll - Gumi





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 1, 2014)

ボトルIA | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43788942






黒ここね | あっきー人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43791930






Song in description. Miku-chan and Yukari-chan.
堕落夢想ガール | 穂嶋・イラスト本通販してます 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43789980






DELL XD
ぁっぃ | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43783774






You know what this is 
Look in the description.
セツナトリップ／ハニワREMIX | ヤマコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43791296






かがパラでますー | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43790732






m- | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43780754






『ボカロ界のヒミツの事件譜 3』 のイラスト描きました | 椎香貞正 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43793508






I know where this is going XD
(╬ʘ ्ʘ)∂ | はくむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43785600






音偽バナシ | 実梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43787209






歌の女神、奇跡な歌姫 | [email protected] 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43780173






無題 | もくり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43792022






「落書き」はじめまして | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43783419






ミクさん！ | くろはAi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43782025






♡ | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43788692

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Good morning






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

.






The 3rd race of Super GT is over, and Good Smile Racing finished in 16th place. In an unfortunate and ironic twist of fate, the #39 GT 500 car crashed during the race, and a piece of debris punctured the left rear tire of the Hatsune Miku BMW Z4. Both drivers were fine, but the GSR team ranked low as a result.

Pre-race illustration by Oguchi: http://pic.twitter.com/lJwgJtCt1j

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

.

Here is a very detailed review of Miku Expo, including plenty of photos, from Indonesian blogger and Vocaloid enthusiast MagnAvaloN. 

http://magnavalon.wordpress.com/201...-2014-in-indonesia-two-day-review-impression/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 1, 2014)

ツユミク | まむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43797050






ia | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43797873






フナが入った風船 | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43805471






「こっち見ないでよ」 | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43816423






2015 Snow Miku | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43798084






３１℃ | れみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43812841






HBD | 梅子帕 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43803235






ボトルミク | まつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43809324






Deep Sea Girl | JunP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43798275






初音未来 | 浅墨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43803081






ゆっかりーーーんだよぉ～ | 音羽 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43798073






ステイルメイト | 壬生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43806139

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is an interesting intellectual analysis of Hatsune Miku, from a writer in London. 

http://danioolioaloxso.wordpress.co...ation-of-the-humanoid-superstar-hatsune-miku/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 AM ----------


Good night.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Good morning.
Another hot day x3






I fell asleep studying for the finals. Oh well XD





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 AM ----------

.

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"IA spreads her wings this summer with an append voice AND a PS Vita game!"

She has always been enigmatic, mysterious, otherworldly and alluring. Now she ROCKS! This summer, what is arguably the Vocaloid world’s most beautiful voice will be getting an append library and the fan world is ecstatic. IA – ARIA ON THE PLANETES, Vocaloid’s “crystal voice” will be expressing a whole new side of herself as IA ROCKS when the new voicebank goes on sale June 27. And as if that wasn't big enough news by itself, Japanese game maker Marvelous AQL is also releasing a video game based on IA called IA/VT – COLORFUL - on July 31 for the PS Vita platform.

Full story: http://www.mikustar.net/ia-spreads-her-wings-this-summer-with-an-append-voice-and-a-ps-vita-game/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh dear, I overslept ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------

.

I've been putting this off for awhile, but coming this month I'm finally going to release another full album translation. With just the intro track and a few minutes of the first full-length song, can you guess what's coming?








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

.

Sound of Arrows - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

.

"Lap Tap Love" A bit different than his usual songs but a very cute song by KoyoriP none the less!

Lap Tap Love - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 PM ----------

.






New 2014 Racing Miku illustration revealed today. This is the first illustration that reveals the design of her back.

http://ameblo.jp/stgt/entry-11868674081.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 2, 2014)

"Secret Heart" Let's visit some of Tiara-san's earlier works, from before "Undefined" changed everything


Secret Heart - Hatsune Miku and Gumi








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 3, 2014)

(●'◡'●)ﾉ❅ | Fre 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43828789






☆リンレン★ | うーたん@ﾘｸ休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43821072






すろぉもぉしょん | 沈海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43837080






この世界のメロディー | うぐいす餅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43824554






YEAHH! ?
ネコミミク | 师霾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43836740






さあ、 | minaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43836514






天樂 | nuwanko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43834845

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 3, 2014)

"I Think Back to Goodbye" バイカP's newest song featuring Miku append, be sure to give it a listen.


I Think Back to Goodbye - Hatsune Miku Append Dark






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 3, 2014)

マスター、暑いです | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43853210






ne~
オオカミを飲んだワインずきん | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43842315






深海少女 | 十把一絡げ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43861018






Autumn | Iritoa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43840867






Song in description. Miku-chan.
怖い夢だった | tocco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43852528






落書き詰め | ミヤナギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43852405






ナンバー | Oki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43855516






+ リモコン - | sakia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43837374






❤落書き❤ | ゆず(΄◉◞౪◟◉‵) 暑い~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43851087

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kagamine twins Minecraft style 














Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 3, 2014)

From the Indonesian fans of Miku that *couldn't* make it to the concert in Jakarta: a special message to Miku.

Believe me, I feel for you all.


Although We Couldn't Come to Miku Expo, We Still Love Miku





Awww, I feel teary for fans who couldn't attend. But that won't stop us from supporting and loving you, Miku-chan.

I wish for another chance for those who couldn't attend, especially first timers. 

Though I may never attend. I still find happiness everytime I see fans attending <3 

Well... I can dream of one close to me ?

*sniff*


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 3, 2014)

Good night.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 4, 2014)

Good morning.
Final exam, here I come!
...
Come on, Miku. Have to hurry!
I'll buy you leeks on our way home 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------

.

Oh and I'll leave this beautiful Miku V3 Dark cover of Tell Your World

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23655091


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 4, 2014)

Aced the finals 
Yaaaaaaay!

Time to buy some leeks for Miku-chan <3







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## gogozx (Jun 4, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Aced the finals
> Yaaaaaaay!
> 
> Time to buy some leeks for Miku-chan <3
> ...

Click to collapse




Congratulations 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 4, 2014)

gogozx said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks :3

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

.

[CRYPTON CSP DEPARTMENT NEWS]
Finally releasing "HATSUNE MIKU AhR"!!
With this app you can enjoy photography and dancing of the "Hatsune Miku" 3D model using the AR technology.
This update includes lots of different 3D models created by various creators! Starting with Hatsune Miku, there are also a lot of other characters to check out!










■ "HATSUNE MIKU AhR"!
https://itunes.apple.com/jp/app/snow-miku-ahr/id804642181?mt=8

* Special iOS app. Momentarily not available for Android.

........

Looks like its coming to Android soon. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 4, 2014)

☆☆☆ | いかり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43868432






X'D
ボカロ警察24時【香港潜入捜査編】 | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43864667






缶バッチ | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43873222






ゆかいあ＋αらくがきまとめ | 楠(くすのき) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43869906






♪ | １５ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43874245

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 4, 2014)

Circus-P's Hardcore Remix of Creative feat. Tohoku Zunko

Creative - Tohoku Zunko (Circus-P Remix)





Picture by Shiva
http:// shivatenshi tan.deviantart.com/ (remove the spaces :| )

Tohoku Zunko by AH-Soft
http://www.ah-soft.com/voiceroid/zunko/index.html

Remix/Video by CircusP
Lyrical help by SVUtau-P



Original song by Krypt Creeper

Creative - Avanna and Kaito V3





Buy It Here
http://krypt-creeper.bandcamp.com/album/creative-feat-avanna-kaitov3-single

The original song is based on the web series "Don't Hug Me. I'm Scared"

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 5, 2014)

Am not sure if I have posted this..


Circus Monster - Vocaloids Chorus






Let me know if you want the name of a Vocloid you don't know 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi guys. I just bought a Samsung Galaxy S3 last month and decided to theme my phone to look more at home. 
Here's what I did so far. Click on the image attachment below to view.  
The default desktop was useless so I installed GoLauncher free version and added my own wall paper and widgets.  
If you guys themed your phones with Vocaloid images and folders, show them off.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2014)

I say it's time to transfer the OP

Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I say it's time to transfer the OP
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. You stay OP.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2014)

I haven't been here in forever...I say you deserve it
You post literally everyday

Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I haven't been here in forever...I say you deserve it
> You post literally everyday
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oh come on :/

Fine then.

BTW, Where have you been ? School ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 AM ----------

.

Poods 







Edit. That's really scary..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 6, 2014)

School plus other miscellaneous events in my life

Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 6, 2014)

#9
ミク | ガガ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43885700






夢を見てる | がは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43891785






Frozen ++ Miku | ふふ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43881089






ミクさん | なちる@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43893549






バーコード | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43876255






=.=
すきで、好きで、スキで | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43884535






4M girls fan-girled to death..
レンくんの萌え探求 | 置時計 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43889614






【アンケ付】くそメイキングじゃいヒャッハー!!! | 木偶ノ坊主@マイピク募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43892724






テロル | シラサヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43880480

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jun 6, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> School plus other miscellaneous events in my life
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here. But more miscellaneous events, than school...


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 6, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

.


lovehoshi said:


> Same here. But more miscellaneous events, than school...

Click to collapse



Hey 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

.

Coming to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone on June 10:

*What Do You Mean?/Kuchibashi
*Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya/daniwell
*Here comes Karakasa-san/IyaIya






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------

.

This pic teases next batch of Future Tone release:

*MEGANE (Glasses)/Ultra-Noob
*Tokyo Teddybear/Neru
*A new original song

http://t.co/WLwFE7ymMf

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

.





Racing news seems to be the most active lately. Miku's EV Mirai 2014 design has just been announced (despite products of her 2013 design still being unreleased!). This version of Racing Miku is the mascot for TeamMIRAI, and this year's design was illustrated by Koyama Shigeto.

News: http://ameblo.jp/stgt/entry-11872223739.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 6, 2014)

リンレン | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43899383






雪ミク | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43899939






ゲーセンに行きたい | しなお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43900657






ストリーミングハート | 星那きき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43901089






夏服に着替えてみました♪ | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43906749






天使 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43896776






雪ミク2015 | Apple-kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43912576






初音ミク×和服 | 黒とかげ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43909605






みく | 西猫＠ツイッター 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43893712






★☆★ | elk 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43908256






○ | あやみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43897563






らくがき | 鼻炎姫（沢澄すみれ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43894276






初音ミク「マスターもご乗車ください♪」 | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43906494

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 6, 2014)

New IA ROCKS demo 
By Out of Service






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 6, 2014)

After 5 years of developement the english patch for the very first Project DIVA game for PSP got a new update which translates almost the whole game including graphics!
The new version now also partially uses the divapatch-plugin used for the PJD 2nd & Extend translation patches. Unfortunately, unlike the 2nd & Extend Patch the first PJD game still requires an ISO-dump of your own legal PJD game on your PSP to patch the graphics.
Do you still own a PSP with Custom Firmware? Then take a look at the new version of the patch!

http://projectdiva.wikispaces.com/Translation+Patch

Disclaimer: This patch is offered for legal ISO-dumps of your own game only. We don't support pirated copies of the game and if you are a pirate, you are a really really bad guy. >:[

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------

.





Now heading up the charts, it's Kagamine Rin in "Terrorism"! 

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23699554


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------

.

Project DIVA will make it's 2nd appearance in E3, with Project DIVA F 2nd. This will be showcased in the SEGA floor in E3 2014!

Remember, Project DIVA F 2nd will be released in NA and EU this Fall.

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/06/06/sega-offers-exciting-slate-of-video-games-at-e3-2014/

....

If you can make it to E3 in Los Angeles, check out SEGA's showroom to see Project Diva F 2nd on display (no confirmation on if the demo will be localized). Also, SEGA's newest prize plushies are dangerously cute.

http://www.mikufan.com/demo-of-hats...as-e3-show-floor-new-prize-plushies-released/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Links
ミクさん | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43914407



Fan service.








水着ミク | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43919826








Oh..My..GOD..! ?????
公園 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43918947






花光る | リキ-ト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43928395






水色世界 | 風乃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43925280






一人旅 | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43916745






the falling sky | Throtem 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43921634






夜空と遊園地 | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43920714






氷上の歌姫 | Aki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43928229






Mmmm fish ?
nya | Net廃人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43924343

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Every new episode released of MC Actors I skip to the ending song. Why?? Cause Lia <3 she's so beautiful.


(Lia is IA's Voice Provider)
So, let's see. Angel Beats OP, Air OP and Mekaku City Actors ED.. Missing anyone ?


Anyway enjoy <3





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ain't they cute x3






http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=32069208

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2014)

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Vocallective Records brings exceptional Vocaloid and UTAU music to light"

Have a look at Vocallective Records, an indie English-language record label with a mission to connect noteworthy Vocaloid and UTAU producers with music fans around the world.

Full story: http://www.mikustar.net/vocallective-records-brings-exceptional-vocaloid-and-utau-music-to-light/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ixia | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43951590






セーラーミク | カルピン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43937903






蝶 | きょーや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43947679






Song in description. Miku-chan.
【ミクオリジナル曲】終劇の幕切れ | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43945511






Song in description. Miku-chan.
【咆哮≒Emotion】 | AO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43934598






*:..｡o○　シャボン玉　○o｡..:* | うーたん@ﾘｸ休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43941786






ボーイッシュみく | laika2slip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43945940






リンレン見せてシリーズ | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43942025






Aww she looks beautiful in EVERYTHING! 
スイカミク | みなせなぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43940287






OCEAFTER | 缺糖の芝士棒w 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43939877






制服Miku | L·Bō（C.cotton) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43938594






Look inside.
ボカロらくがきまとめ | レキ＠かがパラD-16 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43943336






すろぉもぉしょん | 甘城なつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43948963






（*´▽｀*）Snow Miku 2015 | ハカミイ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43935599

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

Thank you for everyone who participated Lady Gaga North American Tour...! We met many Miku fans during the tour  Thank you!
What's next..? You will find out, VERY VERY SOON......!!!!

Click here for the photos

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

MJQ retuned Miku V3 English in song Story Rider 

Story Rider - Hatsune Miku V3 English







Original is by Eleki

Story Rider - Hatsune Miku V3 English







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

"Haruichi" Reviving an old Deco*27 classic as I keep preparing for the full So Ai, album release.


Haruichi - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

????
➠Redial | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43954367






????
ぶくぶく❀ | 刃天 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43964083






??
深海少女 | Ｂｉｓｏｎお仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43975980






千本桜 | 野々原K 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43973585






- | Mok1e 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43955896






☆ | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43964074






Song in description. IA-chan.
Begin for Lost | bute 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43954766






How-To inside.
作業工程 | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43967634






=.=
初音ミク？ | ふくしまマサル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43970790






39!♡ | 区宇 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43954360






✂--------- | 志筑のま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43952968






Song in description. Rin-chan.
テロル | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43971798






UTAU
65 | ひつじこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43969400






愛 | KKKuRY 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43961708






??
飴食べる？ | 美神ピピ@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43969776






よつんばいにさせてみた | ◆レナオカ◆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43960968

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wake up thread BIG news are coming within the next few hours [emoji16]


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2014)

@Android Pizza @ThatKawaiiGuy @SonicX2014 @eduardog131

Look ↓

http://mikuexpo.com

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jun 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza @ThatKawaiiGuy @SonicX2014 @eduardog131
> 
> Look ↓
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't live anywhere there 

Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> I don't live anywhere there
> 
> Sent from my LG-gee using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohh sorry about that, thought you were close 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 AM ----------

.

Hatsune Miku Expo has been announced for Los Angeles and New York in the United States this October!

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-expo-announced-for-los-angeles-and-new-york-this-october/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 AM ----------

.












"HATSUNE MIKU EXPO", an event of the virtual singer Hatsune Miku, is being held in Los Angeles and New York, U.S. in October this year!

Concert tickets will be on sale from June 13th! GET READY, Everyone!

*HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Los Angeles*
Live Concerts Date: October 11th & 12th
Live Concert Venue: NOKIA Theatre
Exhibition Event Venue: TBA
Website: http://mikuexpo.com/la

*HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in New York*
Live Concerts Date: October 17th & 18th
Concert Venue: Hammerstein Ballroom
Exhibition Event Venue: TBA
Website: http://mikuexpo.com/ny

Official Website: http://mikuexpo.com/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jun 10, 2014)

*sort of cries*
Don't live near...
Side note: Got Dreamy Theater + PD 2nd on PS Vita. 

MikuExpo looks like a nice thing to attend.
But..does the concert use the same rendering as the JP concerts?
In Japan it looks like they use Dreamy Theater's live mode from a PS3 (live rendered, real time by the Cell CPU) and project it.
In the U.S... sometimes it looks like they use MMD. I mean cool...but...the physics/graphics don't look as nice.
Edit: The question has answered itself


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> *sort of cries*
> Don't live near...
> Side note: Got Dreamy Theater + PD 2nd on PS Vita.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yes. The same as the Japanese.


Seriously, I thought you guys live nearby 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jun 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes. The same as the Japanese.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I thought you guys live nearby
> ...

Click to collapse


 I said that about the phones like the Xperia A and Butterfly S. (was before I found out I had to pay shipping/handling fees from Japan..)
Alas, one of these days it will be in Houston and I will go.
Even if it means cutting grass all day xD


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 PM ----------

.

Hatsune Miku Designer KEI to Launch Project Diva Manga Series

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...-diva-manga-series/.75387#1xPJjFBkCCte8tge.01

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2014)

New 40mP


恋愛裁判 / Love Trial* - Hatsune Miku






*Google Translated.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 05:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------

.

Miku designer, KEI, will launch Project DIVA's own manga adaptation entitled "Hatsune Miku -Project DIVA- Omnibus Comic" on July 10. And it will be supervised by the team of SEGA feat. Hatsune Miku Project.

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...ei-to-launch-project-diva-manga-series/.75387

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2014)

ODDS&ENDS | 木野きの子@C86３東ユ10b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43983511






ジューンブライド鏡音 | 米間@ﾂｲｯﾀ今更始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43980679






Song in description. Rin-chan.
君の番だ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43982337






Sigh.
！！ | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43991719






罪の輪 | Maple 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43979821






I will ?
電話ちょうだい！ | るん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43988864






歌姫 | もつに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43992571






もう一つの意味❤ | GHOST 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43992779






Nerdy IA
look at "ME" | ln 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43986632






Happiness is one such | 黑盒子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43981513






ミクちゃん落書き | 西猫＠ツイッター 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43998156

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jun 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza @ThatKawaiiGuy @SonicX2014 @eduardog131
> 
> Look ↓
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




oooww. In my area too.  Have to check this out.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> oooww. In my area too.  Have to check this out.

Click to collapse



have fun  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 11, 2014)

All new Hatsune Miku Project DIVA F 2nd trailer and screenshots!

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/06/10/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-new-trailer-screens/






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 11, 2014)

You are Miku cosplayer but you can't find a perfect headset of Hatsune Miku? If so, this is for you!
The official Hatsune Miku headset is available from Assistcosplay.com!

Buy now: http://www.assistcosplay.com/category/341/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

.


Hatsune Miku has burst into the popular digital card game Rage of Bahamut! 
Starting June 9, 2014, she appears on a set of cards that aren't available anywhere else.

If you're just starting Rage, complete a few simple missions and one of three Miku cards will be yours. 
If you're already playing, you'll get to choose from three different Miku cards. 
This is a limited time offer, so don't delay!

Pics























Also, check out Rage of Bahamut's Facebook page:
http://on.fb.me/1u4D4vL

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 11, 2014)

"Love Trial/恋愛裁判" 40mP and Tama work their magic once more!

Love Trial - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 11, 2014)

UTAU
【SEVENLOID】 林檎売りの泡沫少女 | Kei-chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44004617






Song in description. Miku-chan.
春の終わりに、恋の終わり。 | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44012930






ia | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44001683






Song in description. Miku-chan.
☂ | まつしあ＠受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43997291






So loving this team ?
Wait someone is missing =.=
On a second thought, NVM.
いくぜ　ワールドカップ！ | HIDE 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44009079






MEIKO | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44005866

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Check out photos of Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F 2nd from the SEGA both at E3 2014!

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/06/11/sega-e3-2014-booth-tour-hatsune-miku-project-dvia-f-2nd/


And they made a typo 
DVIA = DIVA

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

.

Yeyyyyyy! Concert Tickets will be available from June 13th 10am (LA: PDT / NY: EDT)
Get your body ready!

Ticket link for Nokia Theatre L.A. LIVE : http://www.axs.com/series/804/hatsune-miku-tickets?skin=nokiatheatre

Ticket link for NY is coming soon!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Alexander2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Making of 40mP's Love Trial






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2014)

How beautiful.
ゆかりん | おむ烈＊お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44020870






Oh ???
にゃん✿ | ゆうりかもめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44028606






【ACUTE】小説になります！ | 一葉モカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44031884






賽車MIKU | 梅子帕 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44025165






休戦 | fu-ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44033764






れん | 煌汰* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44021875






コクピット・ディスコ | 宇都宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44013090






かがパラ新刊表紙(予定) | 涼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44013664






MIKU | 天琊悲鸣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44031264






ローザ押し倒し！ | Rain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44029341










I know, I know. But they are so cute?
【ボカロ漫画】双子の日 | リサ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44019851








夏色ミクさん | ism 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44020327

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 12, 2014)

In case anyone wants to get the PjD-F2nd Japanese Demo ↓

Note : make sure you have a Japanese PSN account!

The Hatsune Miku Project Diva F 2nd demo has a tutorial mode with “Ievan Polkka,” and rhythm game mode with “Romeo to Cinderella,” “Packaged,” “Suki Kirai,” and “Double Lariat.” Download it here on PlayStation 3 and here on PS Vita.

Thanks to gematsu.


PS. I know its late, just thought someone might be looking for it 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Preorders for Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F 2nd are open at both Gamestop/EB Games and Amazon for North America, and may also be open for Europe at similar stores (needs verification). No word yet on preorder bonuses. English trailer available below.







Gamestop (PS3): www.gamestop.com/ps3/games/114701

Gamestop (Vita): www.gamestop.com/ps-vita/games/114699

Amazon (PS3): http://amzn.com/B00JSSP35W

Amazon (Vita): http://amzn.com/B00JSSP35C

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------


Good night 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Good morning.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

.






[MIKU EXPO in LA&NY] Sleep well and be ready to get Hatsune Miku LA&NY concert tickets! Tickets will be available from June 13th at 10:00am 

Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in Los Angeles (Oct 11th&12th)
Ticket onsales date: June 13th at 10:00am PDT
Find your tickets: http://bit.ly/1lfBcL7

Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in New York (Oct 17th & 18th)
Ticket onsales date: June 13th at 10:00am EST
Find your tickets: http://bit.ly/1v7XaaN

*For NY, the VIP menu will become visible in its own dropdown when the events become active for sale at 10am EDT.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------

.





Hatsune Miku will perform at MTV Video Music Award Japan on June 14th, AND live streaming will be available from 6:00pm JST on their website.

Watch it here: http://www.mtvjapan.com/vmaj2014/#watch

Here is Streaming Schedule....
June 14, 02:00 - 04:30　[PDT - US, Canada, Mexico]
June 14, 05:00 - 07:30　[EDT - US]
June 14, 06:00 - 08:30　[Argentina, Brazil]
June 14, 11:00 - 13:30　[CEST]
June 14, 12:00 - 14:30　[EEST]
June 14, 16:00 - 18:30　[Indonesia, Thailand]
June 14, 17:00 - 19:30　[China, Singapore, Taiwan]
June 14, 18:00 - 20:30　[Japan, Korea]
June 14, 19:00 - 21:30　[Australia]

You can also watch on your TV...! 
MTV China, MTV Thailand, 
MTV ASIA: Singapore, Indonesia, Malaysia,Hong Kong, Cambodia, Brunei, Mongolia !

Don't miss it!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 13, 2014)

New cosMo＠暴走P ft. v flower


シャノワールの冒険書 - flower






Be sure to sub if you like his work 


............


In other news.. THE FULL MV OF DAYS IS OUT!!!

Yes is related 

Days - Lia (Voice Provider for IA-chan)
Teki-P aka Jin








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 13, 2014)

FireWall, would you like the OP and second post or just the OP?

Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> FireWall, would you like the OP and second post or just the OP?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid S10 Tablet using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hey pizza 

just the OP
#2 post is yours 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Naddict (Jun 13, 2014)

New OP assigned!  

Keep up the good work in here!  :laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Managed to get your tickets for Miku Expo in Los Angeles or New York? The MikuFan.com staff will be attending both days of Miku Expo in Los Angeles. We look forward to seeing you there!

http://m.axs.com/series/804/hatsune-miku-tickets?skin=nokiatheatre

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

深海少女 | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44045288






YEAH! | あぎりんぱ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44036855






無題 | 鈴田もずこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44030338






REDIAL | JYA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44043598






IA | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44049378






Song in description. Miku-chan.
国道625号線 | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44047936






ドーナツホール | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44037573






アイラ | すわこ＠活動休止中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44042734






恋愛裁判ｒｋｇｋ | 華！！！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44050399






青 | ぃつみ(Izumi) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44043261






ＬＯＬ | Rain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44042003






南 風 | ♪♪夕凪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44045168

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Not sure if you guys saw this.
I'll leave it here.

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23514056

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

.





MIKU LOVE VIP Packages for Oct 11th in LA are SOLD OUT -Thank you! However MIKU LOVE VIP Packages are still available for Oct 12th. Please make sure buy from the MIKU LOVE VIP page (see the picture) - sorry for inconvenience. 

Get Your Ticket now: http://www.axs.com/series/804/hatsune-miku-tickets?skin=nokiatheatre

If you have trouble with reserving NOKIA tickets - please contact to 

AXS U.S. Events:
[email protected]
888-9-AXS-TIX (888-929-7849)
925-357-4228 (for calls outside of the US and Canada) 
Guest Services Team Hours:
Monday - Sunday 9am - 11pm EST

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

.

New IA ROCKS song by sleepless


Fake Colors - IA ROCKS






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hatsune Miku sang "Ray" solo as the opening act for the MTV Japan Music Awards. A diamond shaped display was used for the projection system, and worked similar to the music video by Bump of Chicken.


















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

.

Syatten original ft. Yuzuki Yukari

Starport - Yuzuki Yukari





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

.

"Gishinanki" Another song from Umetora's "sexy" 4-kanji idiom series featuring the Devine Divas


Gishinanki - Devine DIVAs





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 14, 2014)

✿✿✿ | 手鞠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44055771






She looks cute ?
めがね | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44058016






無題 | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44059353






恋愛裁判 | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44070989






 I ship this.
ミクxミク | 黑川紙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44053224






行道中 | Tooooptin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44066583






窗 | GLYCAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44064038






Look inside. Am sure you'll love it!
melt | meisa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44063247






Just in time ?
39 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44069099






依CLOTHES | Karei 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44066490






てんのしんぱく | コス(COS) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44060229






お誕生日おめでとうございます！ | Rain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44060052






花 | 風柚子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44055796






落書き | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44056450

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 15, 2014)

Good morning.
And Happy birthday to me ?
?





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 15, 2014)

The history of many MikuMikuDance models created from 2007~2013 have been summarized in enjoyable videos created by "nhinkptis" from Japan. Go give them a watch!

http://www.mikufan.com/the-history-of-mikumikudance-models-summarized-by-nhinkptis-on-youtube/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 15, 2014)

For those of you who JUST CAN'T WAIT for MIKU EXPO, MikuStar.net now has countdown timers right on the main page which measure time left to the start of concert #1 in Los Angeles and to the start of concert #1 in New York. So you can visit anytime you want and watch those numbers drop...!

MikuStar's main page: www.mikustar.net

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 15, 2014)

Play - Kagamine Rin
By shr
Translation by Occasionalsubs





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 15, 2014)

No happy birthday wishes for me 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jun 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> No happy birthday wishes for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy birthday ^_^ have a nice one 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 15, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Happy birthday ^_^ have a nice one
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks eduardo. I am 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Vocaloid: the nature of music"

MikuStar's newest guest writer is Vocaloid producer, jazz musician, composer and Berklee College of Music Presidential Scholarship recipient Jeric Rocamora, who takes a critical look at the question “What genre is Vocaloid?”. The answer just might surprise you. 

Full article on MikuStar:
http://www.mikustar.net/vocaloid-the-nature-of-music/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Introducing MikuStar's newest partner website: Vocaloid-World.de!

Vocaloid World is German-language website that has only been in operation for about 11 months but Akira, the owner of that site, has very ambitious plans to provide commercial-free worldwide Vocaloid news and content, plus establish static pages to tell newcomers about Vocaloid, to profile many of the popular and not-so-popular Vocaloid characters and in the long term to even provide tutorials on Vocaloid software and music production.

Already, Akira is showing that he intends to make Vocaloid-World a contender among fan sites. On June 5th he landed an exclusive interview with Tomohide Ogata, the President and CEO of AH-Software (creators of Yuzuki Yukari, SF-A2 Miki, and Kaai Yuki among others). That interview (translated to German) is on his site.

To visit the site you can click on the link below or at any time click on the Vocaloid-World.de banner that can be found on MikuStar's main page.

I wish Akira the best of luck on his new venture. You may see MikuStar and Vocaloid-World.de occasionally swapping content when the opportunity arises.

Vocaloid-World: http://www.vocaloid-world.de/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jun 16, 2014)

los angeles will be the next place for miku expo XD


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dims_Camper said:


> los angeles will be the next place for miku expo XD

Click to collapse



yeah. also New York.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

IAさん | 加藤いつわ_お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44072677






SeeU | Lpip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44075287






「ねぇ襲っても・・・」 | 蒼茉ゆる(96まめ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44072169






無題 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44086010






. | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44072231






雪に初めの涙を | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44087929






華音 | 白露 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44070876






MMD version of Childish War in description. Len and Rin-chan.
おこちゃま戦争MMDver. | 黒沢伊月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44087859






夏 | 多雨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44059318






Song in description. Rin-chan.
【鏡音リン】 スケッチブック・セイレーン | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44069833






Look inside.
残酷な五線譜 | Ego 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44072313






IA | [email protected]今日も背景頑張らない 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44072283






39 | ajahweea 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44081221






オオカミずきんちゃん | くるみ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44086847






水着ミク | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44086477






天体観測 | 南 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44089047






♪ | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44090008






隠した方の左目に | CoPe＠爆走中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44080910

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Good news: There are no delays on the Racing Miku 2013 1/8 scale figure! She is set to ship on schedule on June 25th JST.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

"Electro Dancing Girl" A very modern take on a very sad ancient love story.


Electro Dancing Girl - Megurine Luka






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hatsune Miku POP!vinyl figures by FUNKO are released today, June 15th!! (Yesterday...)
Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Len, and Kagamine Rin are waiting for you!

Check it out at EntertainmentEarth.com:





-Hatsune Miku: http://bit.ly/1q2yUom





-Kagamine Rin: http://bit.ly/1lrgZrK





-Kagamine Len: http://bit.ly/1q2zJxp






There is also a special metallic version for Hatsune Miku - a Hot Topic Exclusive!
Don't miss it!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

"Virus Resistance -Severance Chapter-" A prequel for MinusP's Virus series released last year.



Virus Resistance -Severance Chapter- - Kagamine Rin and Len








...................





"Plane Theory/Heimensetsu" A beautiful unrequited love song by Niki



Plan Theory - Lily












Sent from my GE60 2OC\2OD\2OE using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Miku voices in your "Pocket"! 

"Pocket Miku" is a gadget with simplified version of Hatsune Miku software released by Japanese science magazine. Here is an English review from our good friend Fumi. (She was a speaker at Snow Miku festival 2012)

http://fumiopen.blogspot.com/2014/06/pocket-miku.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 16, 2014)

Photo report from Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in Indonesia (May 28th&29th)
Thank you very much for everyone who came to this event!
Next cities are Los Angeles and New York! 
Tickets are available now - See you there!

http://mikuexpo.com

MIKU










Indonesian Vocaloid music producer group "VOCALO.ID" - message card says "Thank you Hatsune Miku" in Indonesian language.






Entrance gate of Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in Indonesia






KEI everywhere *^*
Illustration exhibition






Crypton Vocaloid softwares

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 17, 2014)

The final trailer for the Vocaloid: Project Pad Pack 3rd is out! This is a massive compilation of songs for Stepmania that are all VOCALOID songs, and are amazingly well done!






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 17, 2014)

#10
千本桜 | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44093836






梅雨 | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44108093






゜+*:.｡.*:+☆ | アバンドン蘭花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44108853






ODDS&ENDS | -龍華- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44114447






June bride | うずら＠現実逃避中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44108117






夏 | 風柚子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44110250






恋愛裁判 | ちくわづこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44108915






★ | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44115714






Song in description. Miku-chan.
君色の夏 | みなせなぎ@３日目東ユ-10a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44095043






♥ | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44103071






GUMI！ | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44104844






VOCALOID | HP花(甜酒) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44103443






ミク | Sonikey0_0 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44102101






ミクにゃん！ | 詞衣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44093857

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 17, 2014)

Good afternoon.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 17, 2014)

The Project Diva game series celebrates its 5th anniversary on July 2nd, and SEGA is celebrating by hosting a month-long event at the Tokyo JOYPOLIS center.

http://www.mikufan.com/sega-celebra...series-with-memorial-event-at-tokyo-joypolis/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 17, 2014)

KEI AAAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *-*






This promotional illustration by KEI for Project Diva's 5th anniversary makes a great mobile wallpaper. Find the full size image here: http://miku.sega.jp/info/temporary/4.html

Read about the anniversary event here: http://www.mikufan.com/?p=7480

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 17, 2014)

Patchwork Staccato - Hatsune Miku






Translation by Occasional Subs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 18, 2014)

sweet♥sweet | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44124600






IA✦ | Lpip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44121791






▽ありふれたせかいせいふく | うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44111296






rin | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44119046






夏ミクちゃん | 作倉きみ(9610) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44118036






miku ia | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44119246






水着ミク企画 | あごなすび 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44113841






ミクちゃん | 松本もちもち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44126652






深海少女 | SAIL澪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44126393






落書き | 矛盾頭 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44126853






初音ミク | コヰル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44120953






trick and treat!!　見たな？ | 鈴ノ音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44119257

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 18, 2014)

For those of you looking forward to the IA/VT Colorful rhythm game for Vita, it has unfortunately been delayed until Fall 2014: 
http://www.siliconera.com/2014/06/17/iavt-colorful-vocaloid-game-creator-senran-kagura-delayed-fall/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Good afternoon.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone gets:

*Fluffy Loose Outfit (MEGANE)
*Scissors (Tokyo Teddy Bear)

Release: June 25

http://miku.sega.jp/info/temporary/5.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 18, 2014)

The illustrator MayoRiyo started a "Swimsuit Miku" trend on Twitter on June 12th, with Miku holding watermelon ice cream while wearing a swimsuit. Many illustrators loved the idea and drew additional fan art.
Find more on twitter here: https://twitter.com/hashtag/水着ミク企画






Original illustration by MayoRiyo: http://pic.twitter.com/L542cxMCNJ






Original illustration by MayoRiyo: http://pic.twitter.com/5cXTmBcQ57






Fan illustration by Watage: http://pic.twitter.com/IKaRM11Tpj

More on the Mikufan post...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 18, 2014)

初音ミク入りソーダ | 木野きの子@3日目東ユ10b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44138143






2 0 1 5 | Vebonbon 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44147306






Wed | Mimi N 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44144919






?
頭にブロッコリーが生えたちびゆかにゃーがいるらしい | 葉月るぅ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44120616






無題 | soriku 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44134423






Look inside ?
落書き詰め合わせ　６ | 灰音　瑚々 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44150128






髪結い | 雨李 . 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44148076






Song cover in description. Oliver and YOHIOloid
その瞬間に戻れないの | ミザ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44146251






♛ | ゆず(΄◉◞౪◟◉‵) 暑い~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44144635

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 19, 2014)

If you're a fan that lives in Singapore, you can look forward to seeing a Snow Miku wrapped train appearing in your country sometime soon (full details not yet available). The last country to feature the design was Thailand. Perhaps they are aiming for an Asia tour?

Source: http://39mikustream.blogspot.jp/2014/06/blog-post_6105.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 19, 2014)

Neru, Haku, and Sakine Meiko will have their comeback modules from Extend in F2nd as PDLC:

*Neru's Club Girl
*Haku's Gothic Purple
*S. Meiko's Nostalgy

Each costs JPY278, or as pack for JPY741.

Plus, 2 new skins will be available for free within 39 days after release:

*General (Metallic)
*MEIKO (Flower)

DLC Launch Date: June 26

http://miku.sega.jp/info/temporary/6.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 19, 2014)

Piano version of "A Solution for Jealousy" played by cake ( HoneyWorks )

Sung by GUMI 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

40mP sings "Love Trial" 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

✶ | Lpip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44160230






Song in description. Miku-chan.
東京アクアリウム | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44170483






Kokoro novel.
さよならありがとう | nagimiso 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44155283






水着ルカ | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44159647






すろぉもぉしょん | よだれ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44155335






JBF | ぺっちー@プロフ読んでください 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44166750






鹿と森 | Lyodi＠サルフェイ本通販中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44154969






夏コミ！ | まなもこたん♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44155058






Song in description. Kaito.
グレイスケール・レインボウ | 綾海しろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44158089






君のことが好きです | Diesel.2B 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44167211






初音ミク | 布莱特ZeroX 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44154727






ふわふわのミク | real 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44167834






Look inside 
初音ミク   X 3 | 果冻~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44165099






june bride　 | はきり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44151168






Song in description. IA-chan ROCKS.
Fake Colors | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44184497

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

The master MMD PV animator "Thanks" has created a video based on JellyPanda's remix of "Electro Saturator" by Tilt-Six. Much like Thanks' other PVs, this one is fun to watch.


Nicovideo: http://nico.ms/sm23816365

No nico account? Watch here: http://vocadb.net/S/59009

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nidy-2D- is a popular illustrator famous for his many beautiful and gorgeous illustratations including "Hatsune Miku". 39ch closely followed and shows you his 7-day creative process of an illustration!







---Music---
Title: World on Color
Artist: koyori（電ポルP）
(C)Dwango User Entertainment, Inc.

Title: UNIVERSE
Artist: Wonder-K

Title: ラストラスト
Artist: ぼーかりおどP

Title: 夢カラス影
Artist: kous

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

Happy birthday to Yuu, Kyo and WIL ! ZOLA Project.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Jun 20, 2014)

Did anyone not expect _Hatsune Miku _to be on top.:victory:_ 

_


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Did anyone not expect _Hatsune Miku _to be on top.:victory:_
> 
> _

Click to collapse



She was born on top ^-^

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

New IA ROCKS by YASUHIRO

慟哭吸血鬼 / Shrieking Vampire* - IA ROCKS







*Google Translated

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> The master MMD PV animator "Thanks" has created a video based on JellyPanda's remix of "Electro Saturator" by Tilt-Six. Much like Thanks' other PVs, this one is fun to watch.
> 
> 
> Nicovideo: http://nico.ms/sm23816365
> ...

Click to collapse



here it is on YouTube 

Electro Saturator -Starry Electro Mix- - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 20, 2014)

New song from VerseQuence 
Miku sings in Tagalog and English


Melody - Hatsune Miku V3 English







Composer [Music], Mastering/Mix & Vocaloid/Tuning:
MJQ - MJQ-P

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 21, 2014)

椿鬼 | moco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44173485






パーカー | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44173216



Fan Service.












水着ハク | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44173540










Song in description. Miku-chan V3
翼 | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44174414






FutureCast | CoCoLo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44174308






初音さん | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44189386






Little angel | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44183312






=.=
?
30+1m | 缺糖の芝士棒w 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44183715






海底より | 神無 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44185854






ぷよトレス　ストレン2 | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44172456






hydrangea | ぽにた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44186914






ぷよトレス　ストレン1 | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44172210






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44178269






GUMI | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44188762

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jun 21, 2014)

It's funny how I said I would be more active on the forum but I'm not.
I feel like a liar.
Kagamine Rin is the best.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 21, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> It's funny how I said I would be more active on the forum but I'm not.
> I feel like a liar.
> Kagamine Rin is the best.

Click to collapse



You no liar 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 21, 2014)

TOM ( TokyoOtakuMode ) EXCLUSIVE!
Hiroyuki Takahashi Miku Expo Full Graphic T-Shirt: http://otakumode.com/fb/1Jb

Leeks and Miku are inseparable! This classic combo of Miku and a leek drawn by TOM Special Creator Hiroyuki Takahashi has been made into a full graphic T-shirt! Satisfy your love of Vocaloids with this colorful Miku T-shirt! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 21, 2014)

Visiting Anime Expo® this July? Be sure to stop by SEGA's booth to try out the English demo for Project Diva F 2nd, as well as other surprises.


http://www.mikufan.com/sega-to-demo-hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-at-anime-expo-2014/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 21, 2014)

Moon-Viewing Recital is today 

Moon-Viewing Recital - IA





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 21, 2014)

P.Coolman said:


> Good evening, you got my attention with this thread
> 
> My favourites are IA, Miku and Gumi.
> But I got a problem after some time.
> ...

Click to collapse




Welcome 

my favs are the Twins, IA, MAYU and especially Miku-chan :3  no hate or dislike for others though 


just trying to help. getting your first 10 posts in Off-Topic is against XDA rules. so.. help someone in General or Q&A sections, or in your device's threads.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 22, 2014)

Live performance of LIVEDRIVE by Teki-P / Jin

LIVEDRIVE - IA







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yahoo! Japan is collaborating with Piapro to find Hatsune Miku art to be used as a theme for their mobile app. If you would like your artwork to be featured by the most popular website in Japan, this is your chance!

http://www.mikufan.com/piapro-collaboration-for-yahoo-search-mobile-page/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 22, 2014)

"Kimashi-ta Wa~" Satsuki ga Tenkomori's new song featuring Niboshi's great art!


Kimashi-ta Wa~ - Hatsune Miku and Megurine Luka






:3

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 22, 2014)

からくりピエロ | ﾅﾂﾒ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44190720






リンちゃんがリリちゃん | もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44193007






IA | Apple-kun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44204993






落書き | 野々原K
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44190981






??????
c | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44190780






?????
miku | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44200158






ODDS&ENDS | [email protected]ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44190986






✩♪！ | まなもこたん♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44199490






マグネット | comaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44203323






落書き | Akmtonol 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44197759






ちんまり♪ | ころん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44198388






Kitano 
北乃カムイ | ばんちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44194349






無題 | 菜子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44205614






ミクちゃん三次元へ | いりおもてうみねこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44191907

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 22, 2014)

When I Arranged For A Call Girl, You Appeared - Hatsune Miku and IA






Translation by AmeSubs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 23, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 23, 2014)

#2!!
Rock You | Nidy-2D- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44208900






In description.
Inner Arts | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44208311






Song in description. Miku-chan, Lily and Gumi. Party Pooper!
パーティーポッパー | kise 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44207446






miku | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44214320






2020 | yelsh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44214264






Look inside.
ある日の出来事 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44210886






めだまやき | おがころろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44224887






flygon | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44225842






Redial | YUKI。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44215813






Mylist in description.
【かがパラ3】リンちゃんと俺 SONGS CD | レキ＠かがパラD-16 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44216953






無題 | comaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44210550






Oh no XD
ジューンブライド | ＊まか＊ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44222068






♡ | まっぺ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44203847






Dat tummy..
寝てるリン | ◆レナオカ◆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44213176






『辛抱強い愛情』 | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44203011

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 23, 2014)

It appears some people are already trying to resell the Hatsune Miku pocket keyboard for high prices. Don't be tricked! It's still easily found for under $50, magazine included (links found in article).

http://www.mikufan.com/april-editio...ne-to-include-a-hatsune-miku-pocket-keyboard/

Demonstration video:





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Good morning.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 24, 2014)

There's a nico link to a cover of Ayano's Happiness Theory sung by Meiko V3. But for some reason I can't watch it :/
【MEIKO V3】 アヤノの幸福理論 【英語歌詞カバー】 | もげこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44227204






ia | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44236670






Look inshide.
ツイッター詰め２【ボカロ】 | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44244483






Song in description. Len.
ココに溶け込みたいだけ | マクロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44254630






無題 | comaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44210400






春 | 风骚华探长 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44231401






ミク | しおりんだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44237332






兔羽 | Aimota 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44240078

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 24, 2014)

GUMI turns 5 this week! ( 26th, tomorrow )
Celebrate by watching her videos! ヽ(*´∀｀)ﾉｵﾒﾃﾞﾄ─ｯ♪ 

http://ow.ly/yne72

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I think there's fans at NASA: 

http://kotaku.com/nasa-aircraft-looks-like-a-flying-vegetable-1595210200

XD

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Below: Chris Plante from the gaming news site Polygon on "Miku vs Bieber". I think it provides a pretty well-done intro to Miku and her world. 








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 24, 2014)

World's End - Hatsune Miku V3





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Awww, I'll help you ^-^
あの | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44269282






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44261756






傘で告白 | るーこー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44257127






鏡音学生服イラストアンソロジー企画 | はきり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44255485






white miku | avamone 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44261192

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Happy birthday Gumi-chan 










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Fresh Suzumu... AND GIGA-P 


Original here : http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23820438


Undead Enemy - Kagamine Rin






Translation by Occasional Subs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

[CRYPTON CSP DEPARTMENT NEWS]
Have you had a look at our "HATSUNE MIKU AhR" app with new models by "Koron"!
There are many cute new models in this app, so don't miss to check it out!
Have a look at the cute pictures we took with this app  You can even have a giant Miku standing in the middle of your city! 


















■Have a look at the "HATSUNE MIKU AhR" here:
https://itunes.apple.com/jp/app/snow-miku-ahr/id804642181?mt=8

**This is a iOS app. Android is not yet available.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

Magical Mirai 2014 theme for Buzz Launcher announced! The download is available now, but it seems to be region locked.

Download link: http://srd.yahoo.jp/stu/bhome/miku1/mm

Any tips on how to get it ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

The EV Mirai ver. Racing Miku Figma goes up for preorder tomorrow! I will update the article with links once they become available.


http://www.mikufan.com/figma-racing-miku-2013-ev-mirai-ver-details-released-prorders-open-june-26th/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

New HSP 

Original : http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23862638


Desperate - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

New from Monochromia 

Temporal - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 25, 2014)

New from PTL0★ , ROCK!


死神のギター / Guitar of Death* - IA and IA ROCKS 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Porter Robinson makes his vocal debut in “Sad Machine” – a stunning duet with Avanna"



Once again, a Vocaloid is making headlines in the English-speaking world with the help of a big-name North American entertainer but this time Avanna is the one to end up in the spotlight. On an upcoming album she plays the perfect counterpart to American electronic music producer Porter Robinson in the haunting duet "Sad Machine". The song is the second track of Robinson’s EP "Worlds", scheduled for release on August 12, 2014.





Full story on MikuStar: http://www.mikustar.net/porter-robi...t-in-sad-machine-a-stunning-duet-with-avanna/


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> The EV Mirai ver. Racing Miku Figma goes up for preorder tomorrow! I will update the article with links once they become available.
> 
> 
> http://www.mikufan.com/figma-racing-miku-2013-ev-mirai-ver-details-released-prorders-open-june-26th/
> ...

Click to collapse



Order pages for the Figma and Bike are now up!


Figma: http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/maxfigwd00233.html

Bike: http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/freothwd00001.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> New HSP
> 
> Original : http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23862638
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Desperate" by HSP is a Drum and Bass song that has a NEET Hatsune Miku as the theme, with some animation in HSP's art style. Be sure to follow HSP on YouTube to show your support!

Official Upload: 





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Song in description. Kaito.
もう一度、桜吹雪 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44277590






おスーツ | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44286186






初音ミクV3 | たかなしぃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44274827






Gambler | 赤倉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44285755






MIKU | 西野 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44285289






宙に溶ける | いすこ@座椅子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44278026






みく | 桐山 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44278482






ついんてへっどせっと | jaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44274936






ふしぎのくにへ | 辻織＠プロフ一読お願いします 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44287179






ちびのお守り１ | Rain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44278878






リボンミク | すらぽ＠ついった！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44281481

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Happy birthday Gumi-chan
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*facepalm*

Its today 26th







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

New cosMo-P ft. Gumi


Bamboo Sword Girl - Gumi







Be sure to Subscribe to support cosMo if you like his work 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

KEI ft. Luka


Beside Me - Megurine Luka
http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23852117

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

New YUKISON 

For Gumi 

Vocal: さとうささら (from CeVIO)
Chorus: Gumi

Birthday Song





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

DLC modules for Neru, Haku and S. Meiko, as well as the HUD skins of KAITO and MEIKO, are now live in JP PS Store. Thus, the LiveArea screen is updated with 3 Fan-made Vocaloid into the spotlight!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Here she comes breaking more limits ?

Jin

Most BEAUTIFUL. Period.


"daze" is the opening of the KagePro anime, Mekaku City Actors.


daze - IA ROCK -Aria On The Planetes-






Wish Jin makes her sing the ending, Summer Time Record. That would be awesome :')

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2014)

Y'ello! 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Y'ello!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Pixiv now supports gifs 






http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44302916

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Here are some gifs 

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44300896

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44299594

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44302945

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44303527

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44307842

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44307326

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44306752

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44306457

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44306452

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44305269

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44304269

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44312992

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44327963

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44327260

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44327248

Of course :3
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44324472

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44319810

=.=
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44318396

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44314119

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44330579

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44331749

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44332605



More in うごイラ tag. Just be careful 0.0

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

[MIKU EXPO in NY/LA] Main artwork for HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in LA&NY is about to ready...the concept for HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in LA&NY is "'Universal Possibilities" - and this fabulous and super cute artwork is perfect for this theme! It's coming sooooooooooooon!



----------------------------------------

*HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Los Angeles*

Live Concerts Date: October 11th & 12th

Live Concert Venue: NOKIA Theatre

Exhibition Event Venue: TBA

Website: http://mikuexpo.com/la



HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in New York

Live Concerts Date: October 17th & 18th

Concert Venue: Hammerstein Ballroom

Exhibition Event Venue: TBA

Website: http://mikuexpo.com/ny


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

#5
Take off | RA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44292048






Song in description. Lapis-chan.
たなごころ | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44301209






ぴぴぴ | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44308668






glow | やしろまん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44302366






ブルークリスタル | アサミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44297154






星空から | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44292597






レクイエム | 壬生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44280697






Track【描いてみた】1周年記念 | ががめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44291114






食べる? | 白丝少年(´・ω・`) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44292299






結月ゆかり | 黒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44305179






Look inside ?
ミクさん | なめたけのこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44292867






Look inside
【かがパラ新刊】天使のつくりかた | 夜宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44297977






深海少女 | 風城深 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44300263

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday, GUMI!

GUMI saw her 5th anniversary on June 26, and more than 100 movies and songs were uploaded on Nico Nico Douga to celebrate her birthday.

Please refer to the following link to check uploaded works.
http://www.nicovideo.jp/search/GUMI誕生祭2014

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jun 27, 2014)

GUMI appears in lots of songs I like. So good for her that she gets around and its not only the vocaloids XD


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Want to win a Hatsune Miku T-shirt during your visit to Anime Expo® 2014? We are hosting an event in collaboration with We Love Fine to give away a limited amount of these amazing shirts as prizes! 

Read the article to learn how to participate: http://www.mikufan.com/?p=7573 ‪#‎WeLoveMikuFan‬

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is the official Magical Mirai 2014 theme song titled "Next Nest", composed by Tenkomori: 


Next Nest - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Below: the beautiful 2013 Racing Miku EV MIRAI version, made by Max Factory, and her motorcycle. Good Smile is taking pre-orders from now until August 6.






IMPORTANT: *** The figma and motorcycle are sold separately ***

Below: preorder links on the Good Smile Online Shop:

The 2013 Racing Miku EV MIRAI version figma (4,800 yen): 
http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/maxfigwd00233.html

The ex:ride Spride.06 - TT-Zero 13 motorcycle (6,264 yen):
http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/top/freothwd00001.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Coming to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone this July:


*Glasses (MEGANE)/Ultra-Noob
*Tokyo Teddy Bear/Neru
*[NEW] Denparadigm/lumo







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you know that Miku's character designer, KEI, will make his appearance in the J-POP Summit Festival in San Francisco?

You can get his autograph only if you purchase either:

*Kinokuniya Gift Card ($35+)
*One of KEI's artbooks ($35+); or
*Project DIVA F or F 2nd ($50+)

in the SEGA/Kinokuniya booth to receive a special pass to meet him in person.

For each day, only the first 100 people will have their poster signed.

http://www.j-pop.com/2014/kei-illustrator-of-hatsune-miku/


......

I'll buy EVERYTHING. If only I was there :'/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

[Hatsune Miku at Anime Expo®] Who is the best player of Project DIVA at AnimeExpo...? Let's find out!!! 
We are happy to announce the “Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F Tournament” at Anime Expo!! Compete for a chance to win tickets to MIKU EXPO in Los Angeles and other prizes! Stop by the Segabooth in the Entertainment Hall on Thursday or Friday for details on how to enter!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello, Miku fans in the U.S.! We know you love AnimeExpo so do we! At Anime Expo® this year many exciting events going on! The one of event is Cosplay & Karaoke contest with Crunchyroll ! 
And winners will receive a pair ticket of HATSUNE MIKU EXPO in Los Angeles!! See you everyone there! More Miku events at AnimeExpo is coming soon.......!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Hatsune Miku and Friends Cosplay Contest
Date: Friday, July 4th from 11am-12pm/ Entry starts 10:30 @crunchyroll Stage Booth#701
Two pair of MIKU EXPO tickets to give out!
Hatsune Miku and Friends Karaoke Contest
Date: Friday, July 4th from 1pm-2pm/ Entry starts 12:30 @karaoke 1 – Councourse 150AB 
Two pair of MIKU EXPO tickets to give out!
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Info: http://www.crunchyroll.com/forumtopic-854933/crunchyroll-is-going-to-anime-expo

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Song in description. HSP. Miku-chan. posted.
Desperate | かんざき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44319248






Here she come 
ぐみたんおめ2014 | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44313245






Song in description.
5★ | おむ（辰巳） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44323891






Album cross fade in description.
vision cassette ver.1.00 | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311695






GUMI誕 | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311099






Look inside.
5才！ | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311034






GUMI誕 | ぱち@3日目東ホ-34b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44320797






Song in description.YUKISON. Posted
うまれてきてくれてありがとう！ | 佳奈@ボマス【D37】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44326953






GUMI誕 | ティカ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44316917






ＧＵＭＩ５th!! | にこま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44322454






2 songs in description. One old, one new.
【GUMI誕】テトロドトキサイザ2号【ショートPV】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44328844






ＧＵＭＩ誕 | みなせなぎ@３日目東ユ-10a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311584






Happy Birthday~ | Q將 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44319304






★miku★ | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44322358






HAPPYBIRTHDAY GUMI!!! | まりぽり@ついったはじめました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311036






GUMI誕 ! | apring 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44314748






EAT♡ME | 赤月ろきの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44317366






歌のめぐみ | 柊 りん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311086






snow miku | 时辰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44316113






ぐみ誕！ | ゆるの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44321002






6♡26 | パイナップル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311031






星空パーティー | 有識 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311351






Tried to draw 
パンダヒーロー | n黒木 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44325147






ミク | もしょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44324505






GUMI誕 | みつか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311290






音のよろこび | sakia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44325396






Gif
走るミク | タツヲ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44319665






GUMI 5th Anniversary！ | ふゆこ＠３日目東ユ12a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44322353






★HAPPY BIRTHDAY★ | monkeyyan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44311101






✿GUMI誕✿ | ぺこぺこ餅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44323420






ハッピーバースデイ | かたぎり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44320018

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

Meet Jrharbort Productions at Anime Expo 2014!






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

"EarlyEarly" Another sad but beautiful song by AnemoneP and his production group.

EarlyEarly - Gumi





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

#selfie







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 28, 2014)

This is the MOST BEAUTIFUL GIF EVER. PERIOD.
きえないメロディー | しる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44342646






ゆかりん | おむ烈＊お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44335302






結月ゆかり | レルシー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44331763






ぐみずぎ | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44340059






ぐみちゃん | ちょまち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44346541






Look inside.
Also, novel.
ACUTE小説 | 一葉モカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44345767






Happy Synthesizer 
ハッピーシンセサイザ | 夕華ののこ＠1日目東G-16a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44337126






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44337417






9+3=？ | Yirlh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44326854






Song in description. Miku-chan.
heart's cry | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44340166






Song.
リアルインテンション*PV | 翠葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44331548






【カイパラ　A-13/14】おしながき | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44335905






Gif.
やすみく | sb 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44334314






GUMIさんあにばー5th | syuri22 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44343793






?
あのね、 | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44341388

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 29, 2014)

Good morning






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 29, 2014)

"Table Talk Manners" A dark but thought-provikng song by Sakuraba ft. Hatsune Miku


Table Talk Manners - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 29, 2014)

So...

Mekakushi Dan ended... ; - ; )

Something doesn't sound right... I'll fix it.








There! Better?


Now excuse me while I shed in tears for the rest of the day.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 30, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 30, 2014)

A special set of 13 albums by various artists with the theme of "Good Morning" has been released on Karent! These bright and uplifting songs are perfect for starting your day. 

Watch the demo video and find the albums from here: http://karent.jp/special/goodmorning14

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 30, 2014)

IA ROCKSさん | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44356674






Song in description. Miku-chan.
アルビノ (tilt-six monochrome Remix) | wogura 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44353472






EAT ME | なな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44353584






歌姫 | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44357276






バナナ | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44364904






雪ミク2015 | 白夜[email protected]新始点 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44351506






めくリンちゃん | 露花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44350827






ぐみ誕 | 僕丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44357193






?
ＶＯＣＡＬＯＩＤ-pieces- | AJIGO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44352351






strawberry miku | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44369703






Song in description. Gumi-chan.
It's sad | mirimo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44352842






Drawn PV in description. Miku-chan.
【手描きPV】ミルククラウン・オン・ソーネチカ | まり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44367324






『どりーむきゃっちゃー』 | ナツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44359181






Gif.
Lol Rin XD
MEIKOりんまも３.gif | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44355278






＊＊＊ | らら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44363851






入らない系ミク | えー助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44351772






深海 | Ayan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44368390






I love you too.
梅雨 | ごろぉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44362833






恋愛裁判 | 宵雫 (deme) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44366934






マカロンミク | 黯娜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44360069






君は宇宙 | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44363666

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 30, 2014)

"Deus Ex Machina" A creepy but catchy song by BuriruP released earlier this year!


Deus Ex Machina - Hatsune Miku








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yoru wo Naderu Miyakogusa - Hatsune Miku Append Sweet







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 30, 2014)

[Good morning, Good night. Morning ver.]

Good morning - A new bright morning
The music of sunlight shines all day today
Good night - A quiet night waiting for tomorrow
Faint sound of music embraces the whole day
Music is always with you at the beginning and the end of the day.
Here are the songs for you, "Good morning, Good night."








Track list : 




♪ 1. yumemiruP / 5:03 (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 2. yukkedoluce / Good Morning, Polar Night (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 3. dezzy / AsayakeTerminal (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 4. Irojiro / Mizuiro Guitar Rocket (Skyblue Guitar Rocket) (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 5. YUZY / Milkcrown on Sonechica (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 6. outputp / refrain (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 7. Tranceformer Yuno / Horizon(2014 rework) (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 8. lumo / Nettirnanog (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 9. HzEdge(crystal P) / Up to the end of night" (feat. Kaito)
♪ 10. AETA / HIGHER and DEEPER (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 11. gomezkei / Colorful World (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 12. As'257G / If brewed coffee (feat. Hatsune Miku)
♪ 13. getsumen / Morning glow,your song (feat. Hatsune Miku)



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 30, 2014)

DOMO Miku Expo B2 Poster US $ 19.99
See More: http://otakumode.com/fb/1MD

This B2-size poster is of an illustration by TOM Special Creator DOMO of Hatsune Miku sitting in an empty train car with a book in her lap, staring out the window at the clear and snowy terrain outside. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Worldwide preorders for the Snow Miku Figma and 2014 Snow Miku nendoroid will ship between July 23rd~25th.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET:

"Here comes Miku’s supersonic leek, courtesy of Lockheed Martin"

More than a decade after the Concorde went out of service, US-based global high-tech firm Lockheed Martin is redesigning supersonic travel for a new age. But we have to wonder if the aircraft design team might have been inspired by one virtual diva when they decided upon a paint scheme. Without a doubt, the two concept illustrations posted by the company sport a color combination that is distinctly “leek-like”.

Full story: http://www.mikustar.net/here-comes-mikus-supersonic-leek-courtesy-of-lockheed-martin/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Starting from today, the official Piapro blog will now be known as "Hatsune Miku official blog".

http://blog.piapro.net/2014/07/o140701-1.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

"FIVE" Available on iTunes, Google Play, Spotify, Bandcamp and Loudr!!








iTunes: http://goo.gl/0BcrcE

Google Play: http://goo.gl/HI83EA

Loudr: http://goo.gl/5LJolv

Bandcamp: http://goo.gl/5UyxyQ

Spotify: soon!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Gif :3
Hello ミク | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44387029






お知らせ | ４ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44384825






?
+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+きらきら+ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44390966






SeeU :3
SeeU | Mx2j 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44400504






Friends 
friend | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44378892






セーラーみくさん | バチ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44380352






BANG！ | 千澄 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44389876






Rin & Len | HP花(甜酒) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44383285






4, 6 MINE!
2014上半期絵師進化録 | ティカ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44393886






Song in description. IA-chan.
踊れ！巫女少女 | えｍ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44374953






♥*♡*♥*♡*♥*♡ | メイチェーン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44383670

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Added some more links to post #3

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Jul 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Added some more links to post #3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Thank you for keeping this thread alive. You are amazing.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2014)

+1 Hoshi

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 1, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Thank you for keeping this thread alive. You are amazing.

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> +1 Hoshi
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2014)

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning
Mr Whale





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

[MIKU EXPO]Main artwork for HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in LA & NY has finally arrived!

Illustrator apapico drew a perfect artwork for MIKU EXPO in NY& LA - main concept "Universal Positivity". We wish we will make you smile, happy and feel that we are all connected each other via Hatsune Miku like this main artwork. Thank you, apapico for his great work!

HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in LA & NY
[email protected] Theatre: Oct. 11th&12th/ 
[email protected] Ballroom: Oct. 17th&18th 
http://mikuexpo.com/

...............

Get it





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

It's Project DIVA's 5th birthday today! (in Asia)

On behalf of it, SEGA will have a special talk show regarding the Project DIVA series.

Broadcast starts 4am PDT/6am EDT/12nn UTC/6pm PHT/7pm JST.

http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv183234396 (JP)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Hatsune Miku game series have finally surpassed 2.5 million units sold in Japan. This includes Project Mirai sales as well.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

This illustration is drawn by ‪#‎TOMSpecialCreator‬ [email protected] featuring Hatsune Miku covered in paint, in tattered clothes, and wailing on an electric guitar. 
Amazing art has become Podters!

We’re sure you’ll find a favorite! ☆ Shop: http://otakumode.com/fb/1Nf

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

┗|∵|┓ New HoneyWorks feat.Gumi



金曜日のおはよう / Good Morning of Friday* - Gumi







*Google translated. ┏|∵|┛

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

A look at the Hatsune Miku exhibit at Japan Expo in Paris.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10154365259810637.1073741900.10150149727825637&type=1

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hatsune Miku makes first western appearance on Nintendo 3DS with MIRAI Remix! 

Read the full announcement here: http://blogs.sega.com/2014/07/02/ha...-appearance-on-nintendo-3ds-with-mirai-remix/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

This is really nice 





http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im4119143 (dontlooktoomuch ._.)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

SEGA Announces Western Release of Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai Remix for Nintendo 3DS


http://www.mikufan.com/sega-announces-western-release-of-hatsune-miku-project-mirai-remix-for-3ds/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> SEGA Announces Western Release of Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai Remix for Nintendo 3DS
> 
> 
> http://www.mikufan.com/sega-announces-western-release-of-hatsune-miku-project-mirai-remix-for-3ds/
> ...

Click to collapse



Want! Now I don't need a JP 3DS! Yay for me having to spend less. :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Here is an interesting article on the evolution of voice in modern music, ending with good coverage of Vocaloid. The focus is on artists on sites like Bandcamp and Soundcloud, some of whom you may not have heard of.

http://www.thefader.com/2014/07/02/system-focus-the-evolution-of-the-voice-in-the-digital-landscape/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

[Goods] Summer is here! What about get new Miku T-shirts? We Love Fine will have July 4th Holiday sale! 20% OFF sitewide with using code "MIKUCHAN4TH" on checkout. Be sure to check it out!

Miku Apparels: http://www.welovefine.com/357-hatsune-miku

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

It's offical!
Project Mirai Remix (Working Title) will be an enhanced version of Project Mirai 2 exclusive for Asia and West (EU/US) only!
Unfortunately it's still unknown if this will be a retail release or download only game...

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/07/02/ha...-appearance-on-nintendo-3ds-with-mirai-remix/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

⋈⋈⋈ | ゆうりかもめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44415625






GUMIちゃん♪ | ひろ＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44420514






?
ボトルミク | 倉崎もろこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44408589






君の体温 | 蒼炎&スイ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44403946






gumi happy birth day | きみしま青 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44408769






Gif
えもミク | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44408479






Song in description. Miku-chan and Rin-chan. There's a banana too =.=
【リン・ミク】アカシックルーレット【オリジナル】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44418855






初音さん | ぱすちー＠逃走 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44417041






フローラル | 鼻炎姫（沢澄すみれ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44419926






Gif
ﾘﾝﾁｬﾝ | 上埜月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44404248






【ボカロ】ピンクの花嫁 | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44413362

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks to everyone's support, we've reached 39,393 followers! "San Kyuu" for following us! Sorry the image isn't better, we are currently on the road to Anime Expo®, where we plan to report news on everything related to Hatsune Miku during the event. See you soon!

- MikuFan.com Staff

FB

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

[AnimeExpo2014] Countdown for Anime Expo® ! Be sure to check all Hatsune Miku related events & goods at AX includes MIKU EXPO tickets giveaway! Crypton staff will be there as well...see you all there!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Irish producer VocaPeach released her first album last week, and her voice tuning sounds great! You can give it a listen (and purchase it) here:

https://peachbite.bandcamp.com/album/walkin-beat

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hatsune Miku Channel documentary series!!!


[Hatsune Miku] Road to HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia.
The second documentary video closely covers "HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" held in Jakarta, Indonesia on May 28 and 29, 2014. In this video, MIKUPA team's passion for concert production, excitement of fans in Indonesia and Crypton team's anxiety and expectation are fully revealed!!

Also you can't miss the touching performance of "Venus di Ujung Jari", a song in Indonesian. "HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Indonesia" achieved great success with everyone's strong feelings for Miku. Please enjoy this goose-bump documentary!






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

MMMMMMM...
ぜかましコスの初音ミク | こうましろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44431842






LOL | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44440201






wwww
黒猫ボカロコス | 十把一絡げ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44423673






Poor Rin..
UFOキャッチャー | 缺糖の芝士棒w 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44440059






Ah, wonderful, isn't it?
ぬこレン | ちゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44429742






Bottle Miku | Ayan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44435291






サイバーパンク | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44424274






LUKA2 | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44427514






回って | kumata 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44439723






Gif
Fly birdy-Rin, fly! XD
ひよりんちゃんがトランポリンで遊ぶ様子 | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44433612






Gif XD
鏡音さん | sb 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44428810






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44430359






洛天依 | 浅墨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44431557



His first illustration is fan-service...nice.








ねぐミク | だいず 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44434422








Re : Dual Prototype | みおざき とにょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44429281






0と1しか分からない　ワタシに" I "を教えてくれた | 蝎子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44434272






初音ミク | 一茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44440537

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

New halyosy (a bit late..)


Blessing - Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Kaito and Meiko





Translation by Occasional Subs



Original upload ↓

Blessing - Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Kaito and Meiko






Subscribe if you like his work!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

The western localization of Project Diva F 2nd will feature English translated lyrics available in the subtitles. Here is a very detailed article from Polygon as they interview the SEGA team responsible for pulling this off. 


http://www.polygon.com/2014/7/3/5858716/hastune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-english-lyrics-localization

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

[Sega]





Did you hear? English lyric translations announced for Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F 2nd!

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/07/03/en...nnounced-for-hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

SEGA releases a new trailer for Project DIVA F 2nd today. As many may have wondered, it has been confirmed that the game will be provided with English subtitles.






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 3, 2014)

.*"❤"*. | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44444654






Song in description. Gumi-chan
星屑アステリズム | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44456694






Repeat | ふーみ(風深）
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44444914






電話ボックス | 缺糖の芝士棒w 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44456011






光 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44444439






Chibi Miku-san ?
ちびミクさん0514 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44457898






謳うことが | もつに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44454649






【C86】結月ゆかりさんストラップ | りんご水C861日目東Ｄ15b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44459030






Project DIVA ５周年！！ | 梁杜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44444191



Fan service.








Miku 初音ミク | Noodle 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44457140








=3=
イアとゆかり | あさき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44446320






YESYESYESYESYESYES! PUURRRRFECT! ? AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
Axent Wear | 香ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44444599

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

If you can get past the 4-letter "f" word at the start of the second paragraph (*shudder*), this article is actually quite good. MTV Iggy's Daniel Robson writes about "virtual star" Hatsune Miku.

http://www.mtviggy.com/articles/virtual-star-hatsune-miku-lives-on-the-internet-belongs-to-us-all/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

"Friday's Good Morning" Another song from "that" Honeywork's series if ya know what I mean.


Friday's Good Morning - Gumi






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

New Utata-P ft. IA ROCKS

illustration by wogura


ウラギリモジュール / Betrayer Module - IA ROCKS






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

" My next Hatsune Miku song will be far away from what I been doing... This time it will be emotional, not a trance music, but something that you guys might like.... This picture tells what I'm about to release in the next few weeks... StayTuned to my channel."

- DJ A.Q.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

New Miku items includes Super cute tops, skirt, tank etc.. are debuting at AnimeExpo! Get Miku items and get a huge Miku shopping bag!
welovefine booth#1223

Are you not at AX? Check thier website: 
http://www.welovefine.com/featured/154-hatsune-miku-anime-expo-new-designs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

[Hatsune Miku at Anime Expo®] Win MIKUEXPO tickets at @sega booth! 

“Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F Tournament” at Anime Expo!! 
Stop by the Segabooth in the Entertainment WeeklyHall for details on how to enter! Qualifying Round is by today until 8:00pm! Run! Run! Run!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

The Mikuture Ar app is now available in the play store 

Get the app here → https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sorasu.armiku

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Call this one very dedicated fan's wishful thinking: "Vocaloid Monopoly". No, it's not a real playable game (yet) but if it were I would buy it in a second. Then again, so would half a million other Vocaloid fans. Hasbro/Parker Brothers, are you listening?

Image link: http://trixicat.deviantart.com/art/VOCALOID-MONOPOLY-Game-344322278

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 5, 2014)

Good morning

Look what I found XD
DIAMOND!





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 5, 2014)

miku in the water | krh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44470342






無題 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44479283






ﾟ･✿･ﾟ:✲: | のき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44472060






無題 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44479084






A must follow XD
ちびミクさん0515 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44474106






無題 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44479846






Song in description. Namine Ritsu.
りっちゃん | sin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44474915






Song in description. Namine Ritsu.
リツ | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44474718






+  リモコン  - | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44480408






Look inside X'D
ぼかろぐ | ユキモト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44475026






ODDS&ENDS | ちょりん(YL) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44473253






Mylist (Minecraft Yukari)
ゆかりのち　その弐 | Kagayan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44454167






Lolz at twins XD
Say cheese ~ | Mimoru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44454310






ネギトロ合同本《溯梦》宣传 | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44464700






二息步行 | Noodle 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44471849






お誕生日おめでとうございます☆ | Rain 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44462918






GUMI | CoPe＠ペンタブかえってきた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44472630






Miku | 河原チサト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44469248






灯 | ヒロイム❂ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44474935






☆*:..❀..:*☆ | Asuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44472831






BottleMiku | 唯Tu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44468973






初音ミク | いつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44478704






LOL | 林檎小町（仮） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44472137






FOREST♪ | Maccha_ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44471401

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 5, 2014)

VocaDB app is on Playstore 


First VocaDB mobile app released
http://blog.vocadb.net/first-vocadb-mobile-app-released/

Playstore link : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.coolappz.Vocadb


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 5, 2014)

We Love Fine (booth #1223) at Anime Expo® 2014











New Miku Polo shirts with tie are available for men & women! Get Miku items and get a huge Miku shopping bag!

More items here: http://www.welovefine.com/featured/154-hatsune-miku-anime-expo-new-designs

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 5, 2014)

[Hatsune MIku at AnimeExpo] Find out who is the best player of ProjectDIVA! Final Match start at 6::30pm Sega booth today!

Check the schedule here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1trn-eFnDpoK2VL-xdjH7fU5sIus9Ve1UGYhDkyV1Q48/pubhtml

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 5, 2014)

～春と唄～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44492267






HoenyWorks
金曜日のおはよう | ヤマコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44475605






Gif
えもふりハク | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44496050






嘘を重ねて | りんごろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44493351






UMIKU | ういち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44497450






ふるーつ | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44484218






Poor chibi Miku-san...
ちびミクさん0516 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44492783






Gif
えもふり | ume 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44492348



Service..








Not fair. Flat is justice.
鏡音リン 一部future style | クロマユ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44493527








miku 糖 | 浅墨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44490170






miku ☆ ruka | 南城 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44490316






チョコミントミク | 魚類 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44484171






IA | Moriz 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44479880






◊◊　▻　▷　►　◊◊ | クロウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44495698






Pixelate | Phino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44488052

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 5, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> The Mikuture Ar app is now available in the play store
> 
> Get the app here → https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sorasu.armiku
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




In case you are an iOS user, there'll be one for you soon.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 6, 2014)

Good morning






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 6, 2014)

New JimmyThumb-P (OneRoom) ft. Miku-chan

Birth in Heaven - Hatsune Miku






Don't forget to sub if you like his work 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 7, 2014)

Summer Song | RA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44502604






IA | U35 /3日目東プ37a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44521973






手招く椿 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44506271






Song in description. Miku-chan.
からふね | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44501241






summer | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44521841






happy day | 十把一絡げ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44518906






MIKU活动小丑 | 迷途羊 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44510423






涼しそうなミク | 佐宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44515692






楽しかった♪ | 隊長/yue 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44507155






ちびミクさん・よん出ます | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44519463






きらきら | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44509231






Song in description. Miku-chan.
レイズ | あわしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44519878






ユニフォームガールズ | ladfa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44498649






らくがき | 鼻炎姫（沢澄すみれ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44502690






とある居酒屋にて | 山羊五条 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44511185






sword singer | ATdan(原子Dan) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44498650






塗らせていただきました | メロンボール 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44510155






Gif :3
リンちゃんも動いた | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44515627






Bottle * Miku | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44516123






リンちゃんの夏 | ◆レナオカ◆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44515140






うぉーあいにー | モモンゲ@mg 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44511579

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 7, 2014)

Good morning


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 7, 2014)

"On the " Love at First Sight" Express" Another cute song by TakanonP featuring Gumi-chan


On the " Love at First Sight" Express - Gumi







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 7, 2014)

"Betrayer Module" UtataP and the team have released a song featuring IA Rocks!


Betrayer Module - IA ROCKS






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Good morning



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 8, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey pizza 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 8, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Long time no hear.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 8, 2014)

[Good morning, Good night. Night ver.]

Good morning - A new bright morning
The music of sunlight shines all day today
Good night - A quiet night waiting for tomorrow
Faint sound of music embraces the whole day
Music is always with you at the beginning and the end of the day.
Here are the songs for you, "Good morning, Good night."








Track list




♪ 1. bookstores / night people ( feat. Kagamine Rin )
♪ 2. Camellia / Fly to night, tonight ( feat. Hatsune Miku )
♪ 3. Ananii / Fantastic story ( feat. Hatsune Miku )
♪ 4. KIKKYON / Thing that connects you and me ( feat. Hatsune Miku )
♪ 5. yuxuki waga / sweet dreams ( feat. Hatsune Miku )
♪ 6. AETA / Adventure in My Bed ( feat. Hatsune Miku )
♪ 7. D.S.L / Hoshi furu yoru wo tabi suru syoujo ( feat. Hatsune Miku )
♪ 8. Kid P / During the journey course ( feat. Kagamine Len )
♪ 9. MuskaP (Komso) / Things We Said Today ( feat. Kagamine Len )
♪ 10. Radio tidal tail / Oyasumi sweet dreams ( feat. Hatsune Miku )
♪ 11. yaogi / Sleep ( feat. Megurine Luka )
♪ 12. gomezkei / yoru no soko ( feat. Hatsune Miku )
♪ 13. course
Room / SoundScaper ( feat. Hatsune Miku )



KARENT - http://karent.jp/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 8, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hey pizza
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse








SonicX2014 said:


> Long time no hear.

Click to collapse



How's it going guys? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 8, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> How's it going guys?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not much. 2 months holiday..

You ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 8, 2014)

初音ミク | 菊 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44549299






DIVAモジュール夏アレンジ！ | ゆうみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44524581






XD
ちびミクさん0517 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44546308






視線 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44524898






Gif
最高にウザいミク | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44545042






青 | るな子＠返信遅くなります 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44543111






Song in description. Kaito.
AC3 | うじゅじゅ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44525397






=.=
もう熱くないです♥ | aki99 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44538903






はちみつ色×ミク | ふゆこ＠３日目東ユ12a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44525850






2nd | きのこめし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44533047






Song in description. Yukari-chan
禁千弐百拾壱式・八稚女 | 雪傘 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44521611






みくさーん | 柑雫糖＠プロフ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44523704

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 8, 2014)

A recap on what happened at Japan Expo in Paris this year

http://www.mikufan.com/japan-expo-recap-miku-booth-and-the-end-broadcast/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 9, 2014)

Say hello to the new galaco!

http://www.vocaloidism.com/galaco-neo-gets-early-august-release-date/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jul 9, 2014)

epic image everywhere. i can't resist it...


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jul 9, 2014)

Gif
最高にウザいミク | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44545042

I feel in this image Miku is coming after me


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 9, 2014)

New OSTER Project 

On the Rocks - MEIKO V3 and KAITO V3






Sub if you like her work 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 9, 2014)

93 | やもり四季。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44552473






ストリーミングハート | krh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44558301






G | し ろ せ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44553503






ガールズトーク | 八三 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44567305






旗 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44551992






君が零した涙とサヨナラが | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44546279






interrogem | ト マト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44566249






炉心融解 | Phino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44565465






ＫＡＩＴＯ | もうり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44551036

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Not much. 2 months holiday..
> 
> You ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Life = Busy

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 10, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Life = Busy
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm still out here.    I've been busy too.  I noticed I moved down in the rankes in the user list. 
 Figues since I was gone for awhile.  I didn't make the Vocaloid con this time, so I ended up
 watching a video on YouTube someone made. But the good news is I went to my first ever 
Sailor Moon con here in town, haha.  Wow, Did you ever put Sailor Moon and Hatsune Miku 
side by side and compair these two.  They almost look alike.  hehe

Remember I listed those Vocaloid videos from the author JerryEnergy1.  I did some digging 
and came across a really rare incomplete Vocaloid video he did years ago.  It's little Miku 
singing the song "Always a way" by the CD LazyTown.  Sure you remember the TV show, 
LazyTown  

I have a VSQ file with just 15 seconds of Miku's voice, lots of PNG images and backdrops.  
I'm blown away how almost real Miku's voice sounds using a Japanese Vocaloid editor. 
This author really knew his stuff.

I would say it was a forgotten work of his.  Also didn't know he had his own Sailor Moon radio 
show for 13 years. wow.  I was able to find these old radio shows and upload them to my 
YouTube account.  If I was an expert at Vocaloid I would love to be the one who finishes this 
VSQ file.  

Also found a lot of his art work that went undiscovered too.  Wish there was a way to share 
all this in here.  it's a rare find.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 10, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> I'm still out here.    I've been busy too.  I noticed I moved down in the rankes in the user list.

Click to collapse



That list is for who's more active here.
I'll put you on top if you want 



> Figues since I was gone for awhile.  I didn't make the Vocaloid con this time, so I ended up
> watching a video on YouTube someone made.

Click to collapse




I know I did XD
Wait... I always do that...




> But the good news is I went to my first ever
> Sailor Moon con here in town, haha.  Wow, Did you ever put Sailor Moon and Hatsune Miku
> side by side and compair these two.  They almost look alike.  hehe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Or Mitchie 



> Also found a lot of his art work that went undiscovered too.  Wish there was a way to share
> all this in here.  it's a rare find.

Click to collapse



What do you mean!?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 10, 2014)

林间小道 | 白夜[email protected]新始点 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44575350






ちびミクさん0519 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44588228






Gif :3
POP-CAKE!先生にフィギュア化してもらったった！ | 藤島製１号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44558788






ちびミクさん0518 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44571087






レン君☆.。.:*・ | うーたん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44576773






❀❀❀❀ | GKN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44575276






Song in description. UTAU.
[UTAU]刹那プラス | 黑川紙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44584546






崇めろや | 雨李 . 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44570454






Nine Tails Miku :3
【VOCALOID】九尾ミク | AO凹君@睡眠不足です 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44580007






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44580995






Song in description ( bilibili ). Luo Tianyi
守护之翼 | Gkun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44585623






＼ Summer! ／ | 黒豆 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44576202






◇◆◇◆◇ | saya556 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44566415






Song in description. Rin and Len 
【ボカロ】送墓唄 | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44583444

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Most of the stuff I found by Vocaloid 2 author JerryEnergy1 are pre-early drafts of projects that never made it.  
I had to open a DropBox account in order show off some of these rare finds. 


O.k. this first image is called, Hatsune Miku in Red Cliff.  Vocaloid 2
From what I can tell, this was a project about the intro to the movie Red Cliff.  I was only able 
to find samples of Miku singing this song.  From what I was told, this project never got finished.*
*01_Hatsune_Miku_-_Red_Cliff.jpg*


*This next image is the second part of Red Cliff where Hatsune Miku sings.  From the notes that 
came with this image explains how the words would scroll up to the left side of screen as she 
sings her song.  *
*02_Hatsune_Miku_-_Red_Cliff.jpg*


*This next image is Hatsune Miku wearing a black dress.  Yes another project that never made it 
off the ground. The song was called, 'W tragedy' or "Tragedy of a Woman" by  Hiroko Yakushimaru.
Later on the author decided to change the poster to reflect Hatsune Miku sad and all alone.  This 
art work never made it.*
*0003.jpg*


*This next image is Hatsune Miku wearing a 1950's Dinners uniform with monitors in the background. 
Notes that came with it explain this was to be used as a ending video logo with copyright info.  This 
logo appear one time in the authors Vocaloid video, Beauty school dropout where Len and Rin 
sing together.*
*logo02.jpg*


*This next Vocaloid 2 art work I really like.  It's Miku and Rin singing, "There's always a way" The 
Author explains how he tries to get Miku and Rin to sing this song from the TV show, LazyTown. 
But failed.  This file included a VSQ file with Miku singing part of this song in English.  Project was 
later dumped.*
*miku-01020-20Autographed.jpg*


*This next image is Len and Rin in the early stages of being modified to look as if wearing doll clothes. 
This rare image shows the concept of how Len and Rin will appear in the Vocaloid video, Beauty School Dropout.*
*project2004.jpg*


*This next image also goes with Vocaloid 2 video, "Beauty School Dropout" Hatsune Miku is seen in 1950's
uniform.  Authors notes explain that this was to be played at the end of the video but later was dropped 
out.  In the finished video, Miku is seen standing next to a duce coop in the backgroud.*
*project2012.jpg*


*Ahhhh how cute.  This is something you don't see everyday.  It's Rin wearing a Japanese Kimono. 
The author explains in his notes that this concept image was to be used in the Vocaloid 2 video, 
Pokemon "Kaze to Issho ni" (Together with the Wind) by Kobayashi Sachiko. *
*rin2005.jpg*


*Even more cute.  Hatsune Miku is seen wearing a Japanese Kimono with waterfall behind her.  The 
author explains how this was the second step in the Vocaloid 2 video, Pokemon "Kaze to Issho ni" 
(Together with the Wind) by Kobayashi Sachiko.  *
*Untitled202.jpg*

*The last image here is both, Miku and Rin both in Japanese Kimono for the complete project.  
Ash, Misty, Brock and friends were added later in the final Vocaloid 2 video.  *
*Untitled202d.jpg*

----------

*There you go friends.  A small look into the world of forgotten Vocaloid 2 artwork by the 
author, JerryEnergy1.  

Thank you for reading.*
.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hatsune Miku Nendoroid photography provided by Rider Yeung, a Miku supporter and enthusiast from Hong Kong. Enjoy more photos from his online gallery here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikumikugallery/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 10, 2014)

*In my last post I shared some old forgotten concept images that Vocaloid 2 author JerryEnergy1 
worked on.  By the way I'm a huge fan of this author because I believe he was the only American 
creating Vocaloid 2 English songs when Hatsune Miku music editor came out with Japanese voice 
bank only.*

*Also the artwork was a whole new concept of it's own.  I haven't seen this style used by any other 
Vocaloid 2 author, even as of this day.  I share these rare finding with you because it shows just how 
many things in a project get omitted at the last minute before final production.  Here we go with part 2.*


*In this first picture from the Vocaloid 2 video, Beauty School Dropout, The author explains that in 
the begining, Len was to sing this song by himself. This was the first concept image here.*
*07102014-01.jpg*


*This next concept image, Rin, was added to the scene.  Author explains that he was trying to figure 
out if both Len and Rin should sing this song, or Len sing it to Rin.*
*07102014-02.jpg*


*This next image of Rin, shes being edited for her big part in the video.  You'll see to the right, Rin, 
with her default uniform, and to the left is Rin, wearing a 1950's poodle skirt.  The author explains in 
his notes getting this image to fit Rin's figure was not easy. And the rumor that he cuts the heads off 
and places it onto the image are false.  He explains how using Photo Shop Pro to tweak each image 
to the Vocaloid's figure had to be done in order to create the illusion they were wearing real doll clothes.*
*07102014-03-rin-kagamine.jpg*


*This next image is a very early concept of Len wearing a collage sweater and pants standing next to 
Rin, whos wearing a 1950's poodle skirt. *
*07102014-04.jpg*


*These next two images were the finished product of what the Vocaloid 2 video was to look like.  
In the authors notes he explains how just before production, he dropped the concept moments before 
creating the music video and went back to the drawing board.  In the authors owns words, he stated 
that Len looked out of place. - Back to the dressing room for you Len.*
*1.* *07102014-05.jpg*
*2. **07102014-06.jpg*


*In this next image, the author goes back to the drawing board and comes up with a whole new look 
for Len.  I personally like this new look for Len.*
*07102014-07.jpg*


*This next image, this was the completed project.  This was the final scene used in his Vocaloid 2 
video, Len singing, Beauty School Dropout.  Author did note that Rin did have a singing part, but 
was later cut, so Len, ended up singing to Rin.*
*07102014-08.jpg*


*In the last concept image.  Miku is seen standing in the background next to a duce coop.  
This was used in the ending music video.  How cute..*
*07102014-09.jpg*


-----

*There you have it.  A look into the world of this authors creations and concepts.  If he's out there 
reading this, thank you for making your works open to the public.  Now for my personal notes.  I can't 
believe I got so hooked on Vocaloid that now I find myself hearing someone say the word, Vocals, 
I think right away, did that person just say Vocaloid?  hehe.  Or that Hatsune Miku looks so much 
like Sailor Moon??  I plan on sharing much more about this authors works as I go through everything 
I was able to get.  

Some other fun facts I learned while writing this article was the style JerryEnergy1 used for his artwork 
were called, "Kissakay" also known as "Doll Dressup" in the U.S. - More to come.

Thank you for reading.*
.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Even Hatsune Miku themed eye drops are now a thing, with the new "Digi-Eye" eye drops by Rohto. These eye drops are specially made to offer protection for those staring at screens a lot. Perfect for those late night music composing sessions: 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 11, 2014)

るかさん | ume 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44598875






寄稿しました | ４ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44604385






ちびミクさん0520 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44605767






39 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44606629






ルカ丼 | 鼻炎姫（沢澄すみれ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44595095






初音ミク | ajahweea 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44603986






洛天依と言和お誕生日おめでとうございます！ | f3d 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44595718






予約はじまりました。 | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44623811






Mmmm
Strong yukarin | Kagayan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44622827






XD
CHU | projectTiGER 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44612815






あの子のすべては | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44624466






テト！ | [email protected]リク募集中！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44621977






No. . . 
みくさん | じんてつ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44615139






ミクトリップ | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44612912

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Even Hatsune Miku themed eye drops are now a thing, with the new "Digi-Eye" eye drops by Rohto. These eye drops are specially made to offer protection for those staring at screens a lot. Perfect for those late night music composing sessions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*I sure can use some of those eye-drops about now.*


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 11, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> *I sure can use some of those eye-drops about now.*

Click to collapse



We all need one XD

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh and, good morning






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Coming soon to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone this month:

*Kagamine Hachi-Hachi Flower Fight/moja
*MMORPG Addict's Anthem/Satsuki Ga Tenkomori
*Summer Idol/OSTER Project
*Oha-Yo-Del/Bombpoppy

https://twitter.com/pjd_sega/status/487466769846501379/photo/1

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 11, 2014)

Like the new avatar...nya

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 11, 2014)

An album is coming soon from 8#Prince / Hachioji-P
27th August






Limited Editon↑
GET HERE : http://www.amazon.co.jp/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00L3V1QPS/








Facebook post HERE



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Like the new avatar...nya
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah, I wub it 

Thanks to Siva on Nico Seiga! 
He's great, I like his work! 
If..you can ignore the more ecchi ones..

http://sp.seiga.nicovideo.jp/user/illust/13077463?target=illust_all

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 11, 2014)

"I Love You/〇〇〇〇〇" YairiP has kindly given us another super sad, beautiful song to enjoy


I Love You - Hatsune Miku Append






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 12, 2014)

IA ROCKS version of Children Records





Children Records - IA ROCKS


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 12, 2014)

oh and a new IA ROCKS song by out of survive





ホワイトアウト / White Out - IA ROCKS


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Good morning






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 12, 2014)

DonutMiku | nanobe 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44623287






C86 | 木野きの子@3日目東ユ10b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44612868






オムニバスコミック：サマーアイドル | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44615032






ちびミクさん0521 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44621851






～練習作8～ | WARG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44620502






+ | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44615744






MIKU TYPE2020 | Ling 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44614805






練習 | 鼻炎姫（沢澄すみれ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44611700

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 12, 2014)

New song from Polyphonic Branch 


LOVExLOVE Whistle - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Project DIVA Omnibus Comic has just been released, only as part of a monthly Japanese manga/game magazine, Comptiq (コンプティーク). The first story features Summer Idol.


https://twitter.com/pjd_sega/status/487168254104698880/photo/1

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 12, 2014)

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes YES YES YES YES YES Y-... *DIES*


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2014)

look what I found 

http://pokeluver223.deviantart.com/art/A-New-Generation-Of-Music-462615948


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Happy birthday Luo Tianyi


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2014)

here are a couple of songs for her birthday 



Half and Half 








The Past is Like A Dream

2D PV version








3D PV version


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2014)

『Links』 | 三日月沙羅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44641130






☁ | KUMA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44641872






Song in description. Miku-chan
(Posted..)
ツギハギスタッカート | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44640073






ちびミクさん0522 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44643856






?
たいよう | 駒鳥うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44646039






L.O.L | Nanna 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44642254






ますたー!! | 柊ゆづは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44642352






レーシングミク2013Ver | もしょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44644951





Ponytail style, like it.
ポニテミク | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44641919






あんにゅい | 美神ピピ@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44642738






幸せな | ＊まか＊ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44641866






あ～～～～(0 口 0 | 残渣酱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44631701






■ | aqua regia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44625120






Saihate
サイハテ | izumil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44631443






『壊れた心を打ち鳴らしてよ』 | 1916 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44641270






落書き | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44632106






Song in description. Miku-chan
記憶の中の少女 | 蜂蜜ハニィ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44643705






?
Happy Birthday | 風柚子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44634543






Daughter of Evil, and her Servant
悪 丿召使 | 紫綺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44629027






Snow Miku | 冥千洛 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44633890

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2014)

We had the fortunate opportunity to interview staff from Crypton Future Media, the creators of Hatsune Miku. They have kindly answered many of our questions, and we hope you will find the interview informative. Thank you!


http://www.mikufan.com/mikufan-interview-with-crypton-future-media-at-anime-expo-2014/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2014)

One more IA ROCKS


Setsuna Drive - IA ROCKS






dat PV -3-

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 13, 2014)

And one more Miku V3 English

By VeryseQuence [MJQ & Eri]

Sub and like if you like their work 

Note : turn on captions.


Melody - Hatsune Miku V3 English






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 13, 2014)

*Hi fellow Vocaloid fans.  Today I'll be covering more on Vocaloid 2 author, JerryEnergy1, plus more 
of his forgotten works of art and music.  If you would like to see his Vocaloid 2 videos, do a search 
on YouTube. Fans that followed him have copies of his rare videos on their accounts.  And now, part -3-*


*In this first image, the author was creating his next song called, "W tragedy' or "Tragedy of a Woman" 
by Hiroko Yakushimaru. -- In the authors notes, he originally planned for Miku and Len to sing this song 
together.  The first image shows Miku to the left side of the backdrop.*
*07112014-01.jpg*


*In this second image, Len was added next and standing next to Miku as they would sing together. 
In the authors notes, he explains how trying to find a good clothes style for Len was the next task.*
*07112014-02.jpg*


*In this next image, the author finds a good style for Len.  In the authors notes he explains how it took 
a few days looking for the right style.  As you can see, this is Len's final look.*
*07112014-03.jpg*


*Reading more of the authors notes, the author explains how finishing the music video production, 
and being reviewed by a few close friends in Japan, the video choice was quickly thrown out and 
Len had to be taken out of the video.  It turned out in the production of the video, had it been viewed publicly, 
it would have started a huge upset in Japan because of the fact the story was about a rich family torn 
apart by the murder of their patriarch, and their heiress being accused of the crime, becomes a play 
and is acted out by a troupe of actors in Osaka. 

The role of the heroine is contended for by young Shizuka Mita (Yakushimaru), who dreams of fame 
and fortune. Shizuka is taken under the wing of famous actress Sho Hatori (Y. Mita), whose rich patron 
died in her arms one night, and who agrees to let Shizuka stand in for her. As the play is acted out, 
Shizuka realizes that many scenes in the play begin to have parallels with real life...

So, the Vocaloid 2 author had to pull Len from his Vocaloid 2 video and redo the whole thing with Miku 
singing the part solo.  When the video was complete, it went for review once more and was excepted.  
This next image below is the final production intro video that was Uploaded the next morning.*
*07112014-04.jpg*


*There you go.  A very rare look into a video staring Miku, and Len, that never made it publicly.  
In my next write up, I'll be covering one of the most controversial video Vocaloid 2 author, JerryEnergy1 
has ever attempted, and how the Americans react to it.
*

*Thank you for reading.*
.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the info, @SonicX2014 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 14, 2014)

/)>3<(\


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 14, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Thanks for sharing the info, @SonicX2014
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Your welcome.  I was supprised when I got an alart someone responded.  Didn't think anyone would 
read any of it.  What I find so amazing is back in early 2007 when Hatsune Miku came out, this author 
was the first to start making songs in English.  Other authors in Japan know of him all to well. Did you 
know he was most well known for his artwork and illusion's making you think Miku and friends wearing 
real doll clothes.  I believe this could have started a wave in Miku's style of clothes we see today.

Just reading the comments this author use to get on Nico were funny.  Most of the Japanese all 
ask, hey! where do you get those doll clothes I want to buy them. hahaha  The only sad part is, this 
author was the only one I have found so far to have gotten kicked to the curb so many times by American 
Vocaloid users for making Hatsune Miku sing in English.  Now look today, English Miku V3.  

Heres a little sneak peek of the video I was writing about in my last story:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3cf7PQdq-k

That was the video that Len and Miku were to sing together in, but Len was removed before production 
because the story was about a young womans tragic story.

By the way, that is not my YouTube account, it's a fan who is trying to locate all of Energy1's Vocaloid 2 videos.  
So far he's got a big collection starting.  I too decided to look for this authors rare projects too.  I was able 
to find his old Sailor Moon Net Radio shows and uploaded them to my YouTube account.   So far I was 
only able to find four shows.  Still looking over seas.  If you want to listen to his radio shows, I have 
them on my YouTube account here:
https://www.youtube.com/user/SonicX2014

It's my main GTA 3 page where I do crazy nutty things with GTA. haha

Later.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 14, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> Your welcome.  I was supprised when I got an alart someone responded.  Didn't think anyone would
> read any of it.  What I find so amazing is back in early 2007 when Hatsune Miku came out, this author
> was the first to start making songs in English.  Other authors in Japan know of him all to well. Did you
> know he was most well known for his artwork and illusion's making you think Miku and friends wearing
> real doll clothes.  I believe this could have started a wave in Miku's style of clothes we see today.

Click to collapse



yeah. I remember these, first saw back in 2008.
damn memories XD



> Just reading the comments this author use to get on Nico were funny.  Most of the Japanese all
> ask, hey! where do you get those doll clothes I want to buy them. hahaha  The only sad part is, this
> author was the only one I have found so far to have gotten kicked to the curb so many times by American
> Vocaloid users for making Hatsune Miku sing in English.  Now look today, English Miku V3.

Click to collapse



yeah, things have changed. even though Miku-chan's english isn't as good as her Original Japanese VB, I'd say that cause her voice was modified for American users. 
I also hate to say this but, I don't like (donthateherthough) her English voice to a point I don't even call her Miku, instead V3 English 




> Heres a little sneak peek of the video I was writing about in my last story:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3cf7PQdq-k
> 
> That was the video that Len and Miku were to sing together in, but Len was removed before production
> because the story was about a young womans tragic story.

Click to collapse



I'll be sure to check it out.



> By the way, that is not my YouTube account, it's a fan who is trying to locate all of Energy1's Vocaloid 2 videos.
> So far he's got a big collection starting.  I too decided to look for this authors rare projects too.  I was able
> to find his old Sailor Moon Net Radio shows and uploaded them to my YouTube account.   So far I was
> only able to find four shows.  Still looking over seas.  If you want to listen to his radio shows, I have
> ...

Click to collapse



XD


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 14, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> yeah. I remember these, first saw back in 2008.
> damn memories XD
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh my, you mean the author I'm writing about, you knew his works??  Maybe I should be 
interviewing you. haha

I'm having to go back to old YouTube video's just to get a sense of what it was like back in 2007. 
As far as the new V3 voicebank, I didn't care to much for it.  Vocaloid 2 has a better natural sound 
to the English words if done by a talented author.  Just reading comments from other vocaloid 2 song 
creators pages that did English songs, they all got bashed.

Yet, if the song was really bad and Miku's English sounded like a cats tail being stepped on, that author 
got great reviews.  I never can figure that out.  I almost bought Vocaloid 3, but changed my mind.  
If I decide to do Vocaloid work,  I what to create the same kind of artwork this author did.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 14, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> Oh my, you mean the author I'm writing about, you knew his works??  Maybe I should be
> interviewing you. haha

Click to collapse



I only have seen a couple of art. As for the songs, you are the first to mention these.
A- Am not really good at i- interviews >.<



> I'm having to go back to old YouTube video's just to get a sense of what it was like back in 2007.
> As far as the new V3 voicebank, I didn't care to much for it.  Vocaloid 2 has a better natural sound
> to the English words if done by a talented author.  Just reading comments from other vocaloid 2 song
> creators pages that did English songs, they all got bashed.

Click to collapse



Miku-chan V2 is still rocking, and I love it!
As for English, I agree, her "Engrish" when she was born was not accepted by fans, well MAJORITY, like %99. I don't blame them, as I was one of those many who fell for her Japanese voice at first sigh.

Well.. I can sense regrets for bashing those young creators. Really after V3 English.



> Yet, if the song was really bad and Miku's English sounded like a cats tail being stepped on, that author
> got great reviews.  I never can figure that out.  I almost bought Vocaloid 3, but changed my mind.
> If I decide to do Vocaloid work,  I what to create the same kind of artwork this author did.

Click to collapse



That's what I like. Whatever they say, even if majority, there are always some people who like your work, they will do ANYTHING just to see you go forward

Also, have you read the interview MikuFan.com staff did ? If not, its in the previous page. Might help you decide 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 14, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I only have seen a couple of art. As for the songs, you are the first to mention these.
> A- Am not really good at i- interviews >.<

Click to collapse



Then you'll enjoy some of the videos that are still floating around.  I've been interviewed a few times. 
For a job interview that is. haha



FireWall123 said:


> Miku-chan V2 is still rocking, and I love it!
> As for English, I agree, her "Engrish" when she was born was not accepted by fans, well MAJORITY, like %99. I don't blame them, as I was one of those many who fell for her Japanese voice at first sigh.
> 
> Well.. I can sense regrets for bashing those young creators. Really after V3 English.

Click to collapse



I like hearing Miku sing in English, Vocaloid 2 style.  It's so cute.  As far as V3, they can tweak the 
sofware all they want but it will never sound right.  When I watch videos how English is created 
using Vocaloid 2, a lot of tuning and tweaking of the sounds to get the right pitch and tone in words 
takes a lot of time.  The software, the way it is now, can not hear these changes that need to be 
corrected in real time for English to flow correctly.  You ever notice how the demo VSQ files sound 
when you buy the V3 software how almost human Miku sounds, but if you make your own VSQ Miku 
never sounds like that demo. Thats because someone very skilled in speech sat down and tweaked 
that file till it sounded right.




FireWall123 said:


> Also, have you read the interview MikuFan.com staff did ? If not, its in the previous page. Might help you decide
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Yes, I did read it.  I would love to goto Japan and work in the Vocaloid business.  My job would be to play 
with all the new Vocaloid toys and give opinions weather it would be a seller or a flop. haha
Another words, if I like it, sell it.  If not, in the trash it goes.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 14, 2014)

Pの部屋 | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44650968






Nekos deserve more love ?
海とうさぎとミク | 現実迷子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44663358






まかろん | CAFFEIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44663112






ルカちゃ美味しい！ | okingjo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44649943






=.=
6月39日・第2回ひとりミク祭り | しみずとしやすwaterman 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44654247






2020 | _FEI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44656380






Song in description. Miku-chan
ばらしましょう ばらしましょう | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44660484






Mmm
ミクキック！ | オニモツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44652827






??
39 | ゆるの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44659205






Gumi, Rin and Mika-chan XD
いーあるふぁんくらぶ | HP花(甜酒) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44658871






お知らせ | ごん丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44666697






?
ひんやり | おがころろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44661388






木漏れ日ヶ丘の大きな木 | こもも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44652586






雪ミク | Phino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44657450






みず | ふうりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44652562






雪ミク | Nio 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44662556






落書き | \JK/ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44661931






chu♡ | Ａ.＠あるふぁ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44658302






Miku in Aquarium | 幻象黑兔 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44650055






初恋 | ぷち姫＠逃走中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44653184






Cover in description. Luka
君の待ってる街へ帰ろう | Zi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44657737

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 15, 2014)

みっくみく3 | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44671723






パラレルカセット -Parallel Cassette- | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44676426






おおかみさん | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44684689






You look BEAUTIFUL, Miku-chan ?
－ | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44676211






→ | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44681572






初音ミク | とあざ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44684903






----♡♥ | 柊ゆづは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44689959






ミク | ごん丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44674923






miku | 浅墨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44674446






?
miku | ello-chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44676379






青に沈む | りーりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44689476






深海少女 | 人面 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44682222






深海少女 | うみのすずか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44671525






無題 | Paana 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44684245






てんし | たげ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44680289






ミク01 | YUKI。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44677751






ちびミクさん0523 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44695519






『大丈夫』 | 黯娜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44662709

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 15, 2014)

【初音ミク】最新ミク情報×コミック！ 『MIKU-Pack 08』7月15日発売【HATSUNE MIKU】






1. Jazz Chorus no Natsutakenawa/Jazz chorus of Summer in Full Swing - buzzG (composer) x Asagiri (artist)
2. Twilight Tetrapod - Sunamori Takeo / SunaP x Karu
3. Last Summer Memories - SukecchiP x Ooishi
4. Aoi Pipe to Kujira Kumo/The Blue Pipe and The Whale-shaped Cloud - n-buna x No. 734
5. memento - risou x mirusa

→ http://miku-pack.jp/
→ http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00L0X59FW/

you can buy Miku-Pack from cdJapan too, http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOBK-1682492


----------



## rg400smarttowel (Jul 15, 2014)

Funko Pop! Vocaloid Vinyl Figures


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Already posted.

But thanks for sharing, @rg400smarttowel 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 15, 2014)

"Beside Me" Another classic feel good tune by KEI ft. Luka


Beside Me - Megurine Luka






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 15, 2014)

OSTER's "On The Rocks" translation by Occasional Subs


On The Rocks - Kaito V3 and Meiko V3





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2014)

There are finally some Miku V3 English covers of World is Mine 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> There are finally some Miku V3 English covers of World is Mine
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Hello fellow Vocaloid fans.  In this next article I'll be diving into Vocaloid 2 author JerryEnergy1's 
most controversial project ever, "Love is War" English version.*

*The original Vocaloid song, "Love is War" was writen by, "ryo" a well known  Japanese artist in Japan.  
As this song climbed the charts in Japan, Vocaloid 2 author JerryEnergy1 decided to contact, "ryo" 
for permission to attempt an English version.  He got the blessings from ryo and an English version 
was well on it's way.*

*Reading Energy1's personal notes, he explains how he needed a small group of well trusted 
Vocaloid 2 artistes to help.  The author also explains that this was to be the very first attempt in 
recreating this very Japanese Vocaloid song in English, where is anything in translations can go wrong.*

*Author explains in the first three months, limitations in Vocaloid 2 software and having to create the 
complex speech needed for "Love is War" proved to be going no where.  So he put the project on hold in 
order to figure out away to rewrite Miku's speech to sound almost human.*

*So Energy1 decided to go back to school and took courses in basic Japanese in order to learn the 
correct sounds to form Japanese speech.  His notes never explain how long these courses took, but he 
does go onto say after completing the classes, the project was reopened.*

*Energy1 explains how in order to create Hatsune Miku's almost human sounding voice, he had to 
break Miku's voice bank down syllable by syllable in order to blend other sounds that would mask out 
the imperfections in Miku's speech.  In fact the scripting is so advanced and complex that it took this 
author almost six months to complete this project.*

*Next was the creation of the artwork.*

*In this first image, JerryEnergy1 needed to find an outfit design for Hatsune Miku to wear. He searched 
all the Tokyo Japan styles and came across this one.*
*vocaloid001.jpg*


*The next image, Miku is fitted with her new Gothic dress.  As you can see, the dress needed a lot of work.*
*vocaloid002.jpg*


*In the next image, Miku, needed a megaphone.  The author edit out Miku's  microphone and replaced it 
with a Megaphone.  He also lowered Miku's stockings  just above her knees and added a designs pattern for Miku.*
*vocaloid003.jpg*


*In the original, "Love is War" by ryo, he had Miku standing at the top of a Megaphone tower, so in 
JerryEnergy1's video, he decided to take a picture of a small megaphone tower at a local county fair and 
use it in his own video.*
*vocaloid004.jpg*


*The next image is that very same megaphone tower added to a backdrop in front of a clouded sky 
using filters to give off the illusion of a fire storm in the sky.*
*vocaloid005.jpg*


*In this next image, Miku is added to the backdrop.  The only problem was Miku had a smile on her face.  
Since the song was about her love dumping her for another woman, Miku was sent back to the drawing 
board for more work.*
*vocaloid006.jpg*


*Next, the author had to figure out who this mystery man would be that dumps Miku for another woman.  
Lets welcome Kagamine Len,  the guy who breaks Miku's heart.  In this next image, the author decided to 
use the same fashion design he used from a failed video project of his that was scrapped.*
*vocaloid007.jpg*


*In this next image, the author had to figure out who Len's mystery girl would be.  If you guessed 
Kagamine Rin, your wrong.  The author knew that would have been to easy, so he decided to go with 
an Anime character no one would ever suspect.  Lets welcome Len's new mystery date, "Mikuru Asahina" 
from the Anime, "The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya"*
*vocaloid008.jpg*


*This was considered the first ever cross over attempt in Vocaloid 2 history and did it ever shake 
up the Japanese community the day this video aired.  Most of the comments on NicoNico were of total 
shock and excitement.  In the authors own words, he says, "I wanted to shake up the Vocaloid world by 
introducing a none Vocaloid character." *

*Could this have been the beginnings of Vocaloid cross overs? *

*In the next image, the author finishes Miku's sad look. More detail to Miku's new look was added, 
including a cute head dress that was added at the last minute just before final production.  This was the 
final agreed intro to be viewed by all.*
*vocaloid009.jpg*


*This last image was the one that really shocked the Vocaloid community. Hatsune Miku jumping 
to her death at the end of the video. *
*vocaloid010.jpg*


*Reading Energy1's notes, he explained it was this video that caused a huge problem in the U.S. 
It was tabu in the early days to kill off a Vocaloid character, let alone having a Vocaloid character 
killing another character, or showing bloody scenes of violence.  How ever, in Japan, it was a huge 
shock at first to those who never dared to cross that line.  But soon after, other Vocaloid artistes 
started to slowly follow the trend.

In my own personal note, It's sad that others have to judge an author as being cruel because of his or 
her way of telling a story.  Energy1's version of Love is War, caught fans all over Japan for his works 
in a good way, but in America, he was very well disliked for his making Miku sing in English, and having 
her jump to her death in his last video.

This is why I believe this very talented Vocaloid 2 author called it quits and left the Vocaloid scene.  
The more I researched this author, the more I felt very upset how he was treated by the American people.  
And now because of all this, we lost a very talented Vocaloid 2 author.

After writing this story about an author who was never excepted in the U.S. I decided to visit every 
Vocaloid page on YouTube, searching for other authors creating old school Vocaloid 2 English, and it 
was the same thing over and over, comments bashing those trying so hard to make Hatsune Miku 
sing in English.

There are a few talented Vocaloid artistes out there that have gotten well liked for their works and I'm 
happy for them.  But the author I'm writing about today, I believe was a real pioneer of his time that 
dared to do the things others feared at the time.  

Thank you all for reading and I hope you enjoyed.  When you get a chance, watch this authors videos 
that a fan of was nice enough to upload. *

*CLICK HERE -- KlydeKorangar videos*

*This is SonicX2014 signing off.  Thank you for reading.*
.

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


>

Click to collapse



I went to the YouTube page this video came from and noticed in one of the comments that ever since V3 came out, Miku's cuteness is gone.  I agree.  On the next release, bring back the Miku voice we all love.  I would love to see someone very skilled in Vocaloid2 English attempt this very same song in using a Vocaloid2 editor.  Then compair the two side by side and see which sound better.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 16, 2014)

♡ | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44698031






みくみく♥ | krh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44705521






レンきゅんブッシャー | マクロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44697471






IAミク衣装交換 | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44697004






Inside
らくがきろぐ | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44703848






O_O | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44710288






私服ミクちゃん | Reio_Chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44702945






ちびミクさん0524 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44711010






Senbou ✿ Zakura | くろぼし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44704229






Song in description. UTAU
アミちゃん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44697118






夏といえば | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44711258






雪ミク | SA'yuki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44698597






まりん | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44689199






Song in description. Miku-chan
ストロベリーマフィン | 箱型ぴヲ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44695091

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 16, 2014)

Some details about HachiojiP's new album, and various preorder links. Yes, it ships internationally!


http://www.mikufan.com/8princehachiojip-to-release-new-album-twinkle-world-on-august-27th/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 16, 2014)

AnimeExpo recap! Thank you for everyone came to Cosplay Contest at Crunchyroll stage! 

And Congratulations for winners Miku and Adriatic Cosplay ! You won MIKUEXPO tickets!!!

More pics HERE

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 16, 2014)

If you're a Vocaloid fan from Germany, I'm happy to announce two new partners of mikufan.com: Vocaloid World and ProjectDIVA.de - Erste Deutsche VOCALOID Community. These two sites will work to bring news to German fans, and will also be translating some of the content from our own site.
Here's their homepages:
https://www.projectdiva.de/
http://www.vocaloid-world.de/

Illustration by JaneMere from Pixiv: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=22417577

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 17, 2014)

Miku will return to the Arks Lobby, this time, in the real game.

On July 23, Miku, along with Luka, will perform the Phantasy Star Portable 2 theme song, "Living Universe", as a celebration for PS Online 2's 2nd anniversary.

They'll only perform in the Japanese version for PSVita and PC.
And of course, still no words about its localization.

http://info.miku.sega.jp/1500 (JP)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 17, 2014)

#10
IA | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44717423






真夏の夜のお願い蛍 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44725235






❀ | 【 K U M A 】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44725874






M | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44725941






ルカさん♪ | ひろ＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44731745






リンコス | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44716161






Gif
GUMIちゃんがうごく | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44732525






ちびミクさん0525 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44727985






Cover in description. UTAU
メイジさん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44716572






私服リンちゃん | Reio_Chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44721586






<( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)>TNK48 | パイナップル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44729711






Odds&ends | sellel 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44728802






☆ | 詞衣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44716041






【委託】Junction Box 4 | マチダ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44714993






Rabbit | こよみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44707845






トラベリングムード | 1／7 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44712685






甘いものが食べたい | サトチ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44716786






ボトルミク | 保仁田アヤ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44725236






むにゃむにゃ | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44716073

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mikuture, the ApiMiku AR photo app, is now available for iOS! If you're an iPod, iPad or iPhone user, you can download it from here: https://itunes.apple.com/app/mikucha/id897505300

Android version available here: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sorasu.armiku

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 17, 2014)

Project DIVA F 2nd will be showcased at San Diego Comic Con.

Hopefully, they might announce the game's release date (full and demo version).

http://blogs.sega.com/2014/07/16/sega-at-san-diego-comic-con-2014/#more-19746

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 17, 2014)

Circus-P remix of "She" , originally sung in English by Gumi English


She - Gumi Power





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey! Official Youtube's Twitter account published a tweet about Hatsune Miku

"Hatsune Miku will make you question reality."
https://twitter.com/YouTube/status/489869666219986945

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 18, 2014)

Song in description. Miku-chan
全速力協奏曲 | みかんうーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44734751






☆ | Tooooptin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44736529






← | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44734574






リンレンらくがき | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44735968






ちびミクさん0526 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44744669






LOL | 林檎小町＠改名しました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44738636






コイノハナ | 沈海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44745114






うみみくさん | カラス 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44740987






おこ | 綾兎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44737798






Song in description. Luka-chan
Dominion | ジンベー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44734357






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44739226






Fantasy | 甜@マイピク募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44746193






～ゆかりんず～ | Kagayan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44743452






ガオー！ | 詞衣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44732406






一途な片思い、実らせたい小さな幸せ。 | HP花(甜酒) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44740883



Fan service, anyone may have it removed. Since its tagged 15...








羨望の眼差し | 岳酔 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44731697








私服レンくん | Reio_Chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44739483






LOL | Paana 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44730869






2 shopping girls | あいす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44737270

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 18, 2014)

Good Smile Company has announced the sponsorship course for the 2014 Racing Miku Figma! For now, only the 7,000 Yen course is available through Nicovideo's shop, but additional courses, as well as international orders, will be available soon. The Figma itself will be revealed next week at the Summer Wonder Festival: 

https://twitter.com/gsc_kahotan/status/489992308004102144

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 18, 2014)

I overslept...







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 18, 2014)

A new site has been opened up for galaco NEO. On the site, you can listen to her demo song and even demo galaco Talk which can read Englsh phrases! She sounds very nice so far. 

Yamaha official news of galaco NEO
http://www.vocaloid.com/news/products/20140717_galaco_release.html






galaco NEO special site
http://www.vocaloid.com/galaco/


Demo Song 【galaco NEO】Namida ha Uchu ni Furu






Music composed by Nijihara Peperon a.k.a. Peperon-P
Lyric written by Nijihara Peperon a.k.a. Peperon-P
Illustration drawn by Mikuriya Wata
Movie directed by Mikuriya Wata

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> ~snippity snip snip

Click to collapse



This is a Yamaha Vocaloid? Not licensed by Crypton Future Entertainment? I was hoping for another Vocaloid in PjDF extend. (I assume 'extend' because of the PSP naming strategy.)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 19, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> This is a Yamaha Vocaloid? Not licensed by Crypton Future Entertainment? I was hoping for another Vocaloid in PjDF extend. (I assume 'extend' because of the PSP naming strategy.)

Click to collapse



you dont know Galaco ??????


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> you dont know Galaco ??????

Click to collapse



No ;3 I don't usually have time to check Vocaloid news. I has summer projects :v


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 19, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> No ;3 I don't usually have time to check Vocaloid news. I has summer projects :v

Click to collapse



Oh oright then.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kuroneko is awesome ^^

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21064825


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 19, 2014)

Get ready for some addiction! Aka Giga-P


Drop Pop Candy - Rin and Luka






Reol and Giga-P ver.







Sub!Sub!Sub!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 19, 2014)

‪TOMSpecialCreator‬ reonov took this refreshing Nendoroid photo of Hatsune Miku greeting the start of a new day! We hope your morning is going well! If you are having an extra good morning, please share about it! If it is not so good, we hope it becomes better! (^^) 

Visit reonov’s TOM portfolio here: http://otakumode.com/fb/1T0

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 20, 2014)

無題 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44751616






ロートデジアイ | ユンケル/柚希きひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44752853






IA | 山西 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44760384






文月まとめ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44751796






Song in description. Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Lily and Gumi
セーラー服戦争 | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44761936






ストリーミングハート | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44764303






！いーあるふぁんくらぶ！ | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44760856






COOL BIZ FOR HATSUNE MIKU | 七癖みり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44755552






Type-2020 | MasaBodo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44760805






私服ルカ | Reio_Chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44756615






Song in description. UTAU
エルちゃん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44762318






レイズ | 椎名あすか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44761060






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44756236






深海少女 | 青赤魔王 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44758435






扱い者はいないのに | 愛羽 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44753789






GravitioN | 鼻炎姫（沢澄すみれ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44764743






海とうさぎとミク（零時刻） | 真竜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44751956

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 20, 2014)

NEW ON MIKUSTAR.NET


The Joy in Your Voice


Words from the heart for the inspiring voice that is Hatsune Miku.


Full post http://www.mikustar.net/the-joy-in-your-voice/


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 20, 2014)

MJQ Cover of Kyoukai No Kanata OP feat. Miku V3 Original


Kyoukai No Kanata - Hatsune Miku V3





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 20, 2014)

XD

Summer is Short, So Let's Fall in Love, Boys - Kagamine Len


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 21, 2014)

summer | mery 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44769417






2! Songs in description. Same, different singer. Reol and Giga-P, and Luka and Rin. Posted one page back.
drop pop candy | 望月けい＠金曜東Ｈ52a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44779110






Really nice =3=
☆彡 | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44770090






曖昧な日々を愛せ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44768637






7✧18 | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44768678






★ | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44773232






IA | Na2CO3 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44775459






線画 | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44769142






む。 | 日向 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44770503






飲み込む夜空 | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44773653






XD
ちびミクさん0528 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44780742






Cover of "Let it Go" in description. Iroha and Yan he
「Let it go」 | mouseqi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44767685






曙 | GLYCAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44780922






Cover in description. Rin and Len act 2
【鏡音act2六周年祭】口笛 | [email protected]ボーマスD22 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44768645






欲音ルコ | 時富まいむ(依頼受付停止 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44769535






千本桜 | HP花(甜酒) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44776287






ボカロ私服 | Reio_Chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44773532






Tda式改変ルカ | apring 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44774699






?
Dessert time | SiP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44776875






。*゜ *HappyBirthDay!Act2*゜ `。*・ | ぶるぼんさちりか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44768620






ろく！ | あさぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44778673






sync-loid:06 -Yellow Magic- | 河瀬はる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44774932






0o | 尸i 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44774227

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Am getting really busy, and exhausted > . <






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Links 
VOCALOID CINEMA PARTY 2014 | ヤマコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44787110






ドーナツホール | さいね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44785861






はっぴっばー！ | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44787215






夏の日 | ＊まか＊ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44797304






ア・ク・ト・ツ | しょこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44797427






ちびミクさん0529 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44804437






かがみね | アギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44796848






UTAU
闇くん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44792749






なつ！ | まや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44785642






女給ルカさん | ladfa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44791118






☆ | Cheese 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44792457






ぴょーん | 岨（しょ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44794511






?
サクラミク | 月蔵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44795371






MIKU!! | 棗 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44793323

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 22, 2014)

So Sega is doing a thing for Arcade FT users. It is only for the classics I think. It brings in the slider mechanic. I was checking my subscriptions and saw this on the channel "EZTWOON".


*カンタレラ Extra*





*Yellow Extra*





*恋は戦争 Extra*





*クローバー・クラブ Extra*





*炉心融解*





*Change me Extra*





*ワールドイズマイン Extra*





*メルト Extra*





*ハト Extra*





*星屑ユートピア Extra*


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2014)

I wish they had one of those near me...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 22, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I wish they had one of those near me...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Better gather the namekian dragonballs.

Three wishes. One for each 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 22, 2014)

1080 for android 

The VOCALOID (official one) facebook page :





Wallpaper Giveout as Our Appreciation for 50,000 Likes!

We truly appreciate your continuous support toward our VOCALOID page, and we've reached 50,000 likes last week!
And, we will give away wallpapers that you can personally use on your local macine.
Please choose and download from the link below.

v flower wallpaper for desktop/laptop PCs (png format, 1920x1080)
http://www.vocaloid.com/lineup/vocaloid3/img/v_flower_wall_1920x1080_01.png
http://www.vocaloid.com/lineup/vocaloid3/img/v_flower_wall_1920x1080_02.png

galaco wallpaper for desktop/laptop PCs (png format, 1920x1080)
http://www.vocaloid.com/lineup/vocaloid3/img/galaco_wall_1920x1080_01.png
http://www.vocaloid.com/lineup/vocaloid3/img/galaco_wall_1920x1080_02.png

v flower wallpaper for iPhone (png format, 640x1136)
http://www.vocaloid.com/sp/lineup/vocaloid3/img/v_flower_wall_iPhone.png

galaco wallpaper for iPhone (png format, 640x1136)
http://www.vocaloid.com/sp/lineup/vocaloid3/img/galaco_wall_iPhone.png

v flower wallpaper for Android/Other smartphone (png format, 1080x1920)
http://www.vocaloid.com/sp/lineup/vocaloid3/img/v_flower_wall_Android.png

galaco wallpaper for Android/Other smartphone (png format, 1080x1920)
http://www.vocaloid.com/sp/lineup/vocaloid3/img/galaco_wall_Android.png

Please note and understand that they may be downloaded for limited time (couple weeks), and will be deleted from our server without prior notice.
And, please do not re-distribute at anywhere without any written authorization and/or permission from Yamaha Corporation.

Please enjoy our present, and thank you again for your continuous support!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 22, 2014)

VOCALOID YAMAHA has finally opened their own official YouTube channel, where you can find demos for upcoming Vocaloid products:

https://www.youtube.com/vocaloidyamaha

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 22, 2014)

For me not having not heard of galaco, she sounds pretty cool. Its nice to hear another voice every once in a while. 
Also: wallpaper :3 (thank god that the iPhone wallpaper works)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 22, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> For me not having not heard of galaco, she sounds pretty cool. Its nice to hear another voice every once in a while.
> Also: wallpaper :3 (thank god that the iPhone wallpaper works)

Click to collapse



You gotta hear her original first VB. really different.


Why not use the bigger android 1080 wall ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 22, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You gotta hear her original first VB. really different.
> 
> 
> Why not use the bigger android 1080 wall ?
> ...

Click to collapse



That might work, I didn't try because I thought it might have been too big for my tiny 720*1280 screen


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 22, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> That might work, I didn't try because I thought it might have been too big for my tiny 720*1280 screen

Click to collapse



The bigger one should look better and  gorgeous, try it 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 22, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> The bigger one should look better and  gorgeous, try it
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse


 I heard a cover using her original VB and I like both. They sound really good.


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Hello fellow Vocaloid fans. Today I'll be setting my sights on a very well known and famous voice 
actress that is the real voice behind Vocaloid, Rin, and Len, and she is: Shimoda Asami!*

*CLICK HERE  to see picture of "Shimoda Asami"*

*下田 麻美 or Shimoda Asami, is a Japanese voice actress and singer, born on 30 January 1986 
in Tottori Prefecture. Her better known roles include the Futami twins in The Idolmaster, and the Kagamines 
Rin and Len in the Vocaloid 2 Crypton Future Media's Character Vocal Series. *

*She is also known as "Asapon" by her fans. In the adult games TayuTama, she used the name 
Hanano Kaori. Asami is also a singer. She released her first mini album in 2010. Two years later, she 
released "Awake", her debut maxi single, which was released under 5pb. records. She is affiliated with 
Arts Vision.*

*Now that we know a little bit about Shimoda Asami, 
Here is a list of some of her well known single hit songs in Japan in her own voice singing those classic 
Vocaloid hits you know today. *

*1.* *[Shimoda Asami] - Meltdown*

*2.* *[Shimoda Asami] - Aku no musume (Daughter of evil)*

*3.* *[Shimoda Asami] - Rin Rin Signal*

*4.* *[Shimoda Asami] - Kokoro (Heart)*


*Now you know the real voice behind Vocaloid 2 Kagamine Rin, and Len.  
Hope you enjoyed and thank you for reading.
*
..


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 23, 2014)

ミク | タイキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44818482






This artist is so fun XD
Look inside
ツイピクラクガキまとめ | をかだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44820988






オオカミずきん | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44814969






ぎゅー | やもり四季。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44807380






UTAU
poiyo | Prophet初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44817733






ちびミクさん530 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44823036






初音 天台 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44806790






- | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44807272






Lol
act２六周年ときいて | もげこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44818374






アイドル | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44812238






DoReMiFa Rondo ?
Vocal Box | HP花(甜酒) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44811826






夏祭り | ヨナミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44817327






セーラー | ちよま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44813276






❤雪降る魔法❤ | くりす たくみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44806688






二息步行 | 甜@マイピク募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44812414






IAちゃん | まっぺ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44820851






YEAH! ??
MOAR PLEASE! ?
ねこみみスイッチ | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44825325






♡ | ひなた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44821724






Gif <3
にらめっこしましょ！ | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44821313






MIKU | .L.L 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44815322






ふぇぇ | りま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44808060






歌姫ちゃん* | 柚木うな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44804456






マスター | ◆レナオカ◆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44806854

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Good Smile Company Releases Racing Miku: Sepang Ver. 1/8 Scale Figure By FREEing

The version of Racing Miku illustrated by Saitom for the 2013 Sepang Circuit has been recreated as a figure!

 It is available through Good Smile Company's online shop: http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/top/frescawd00050.html

http://www.mikufan.com/good-smile-c...g-miku-sepang-ver-18-scale-figure-by-freeing/


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Today is a big day for Racing Miku news. Good Smile Racing has also opened the 2014 Racing Miku Figma sponsorship courses starting today!


http://www.mikufan.com/good-smile-r...r-2014-racing-miku-figma-sponsorship-courses/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 23, 2014)

The Mikuture AR app for iOS and Android was recently publicized on a major news site in Japan. itmedia's nlab is the #73 most visited website within Japan. Congratulations to Sorasu, the developer! http://nlab.itmedia.co.jp/nl/articles/1407/22/news129.html

Links to the app (IOS and Android) if you missed the announcement ↓

iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/app/mikucha/id897505300

Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sorasu.armiku

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> The Mikuture AR app for iOS and Android was recently publicized on a major news site in Japan. itmedia's nlab is the #73 most visited website within Japan. Congratulations to Sorasu, the developer! http://nlab.itmedia.co.jp/nl/articles/1407/22/news129.html
> 
> Links to the app (IOS and Android) if you missed the announcement ↓
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Great idea, but didn't work in my Samsung Galaxy S3 / CM11 (4.4.4) rooted.  Pictures all came out blank. *


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2014)

千本桜 | RAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44829717






深海 | Achyue 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44832598






Song in description. Miku-chan
レイズ | 白露 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44836439






*し★ゆ* | [email protected]お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44836628






Fanservice
39 | ハジメカナメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44833053






AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH- ... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHHHHHHHHHH
I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR YOU. LET HER IN, LET HER IN! ???
GIF
みゃー | うずら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44841188






Remixing in description. Miku V3 English
【初音ミク】A Thousand Miles EDM MIX | ゆの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44847358






ちびミクさん0531 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44848599






無題 | のむろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44829292






雪ミク2014 | 栗栖　歳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44834732






彩時雨 | 春アキ＠ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44829999






初音ミク TYPE２０２０ | やちぇ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44843221






DIVA Edit in description. Cover. Miku-chan and Kaito
視線は絡まない | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44831917






drop_pop_candy | 悠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44832580






みく | くるみ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44838700






welcome to my world！ | aqua regia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44850961

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2014)

I WANT THIS SO BAD






"Mikucolor: KEI's Hatsune Miku Illustration Works" is being launched this week at San Diego Comic-Con 2014! Be among the first to get your copy at UDON's Booth #4529!!

UDON will also have a complete stock of their Vocaloid art books, so be sure to stop by if you're at the show!!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Tell Your World | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44853271






Sang it in description.
DIVE!! | 蒼茉ゆる(96まめ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44867129






雲の上 | Domik 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44854082






ホシニネガイヲ☆ | laika2slip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44853581






みく | だする 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44868209






Look inside.
ボカロとその他もろもろ落書きまとめ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44870706






なつこみ | えるりあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44865463






オレンジプロッサム | Irony 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44852495






??
ねこ | _FEI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44871623






ロングゆかりん フリーアイコン | Kagayan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44863449






初音ミク | 鬼猫 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44853928






IA | 梅ねこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44861967






夕暮れ | 蒼辰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44871161






初音ミク | splitting 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44862430

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Hello fellow Vocaloid fans. Today I'll be setting my sights on a very well known and famous voice
actress that is the real voice behind Vocaloid, Hatsune Miku, is: Fujita Saki*

*CLICK HERE to see picture of Fujita Saki*

*Saki Fujita (藤田咲 Fujita Saki?, born October 19, 1984) is a Japanese voice actress from Tokyo, 
Japan represented by Arts Vision. She sang the ending theme to the anime Tokimeki Memorial Only 
Love, "Kiseki no Kakera", (奇跡のかけら) along with Yuki Makishima and Yukako Yoshikawa as well 
as the opening of Working!!, Coolish Walk, with Kana Asumi and Eri Kitamura. She is best known in 
Japan for sampling her voice for the Crypton Future Media's Vocaloid, Hatsune Miku.*

*Here is a short list of songs, Fujita Saki song.*

*1.* *[Fujita Saki] - Crystal quartz*

*2.* *[Fujita Saki] - Hansoku Metamorphose*

*3.* *[Fujita Saki] - Working!! - Coolish Walk*

*Now you know the real voice behind Vocaloid 2 Hatsune Miku.* 
*Hope you enjoyed and thank you for reading.*
.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 24, 2014)

DIVASTATION

*"Summer Memories"

Re-live your past summer days with the classic swimsuit module DLC pack for Project DIVA F 2nd to be released on July 31 and oh boy.....looks like they've also been out under the sun for too long!!

As well as 2 new skins that is free-of-charge within 39 days:

*Neko Neko Cape (Check)
*Tricker (Night Dream)

-> http://info.miku.sega.jp/1539

*"GAAAAAHOHOHOHOOOO-- Oops! Wrong yodel!"

Coming to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone this July 29:

*Summer Idol/OSTER Project
*The MMORPG Addicts Anthem/Satsukigatenkomori
*Kagamine Hachi-Hachi Flower Fight/Moja & Niregiru
*Oha-Yo-del!!/Bomp Poppy






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2014)

New MASA 


インパクトデスエンティティー / Impact Death Entity - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2014)

So... MikuStar is closing. really sad and sudden decision.
but I'll leave the site in post #3 

SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:

It is with great sadness that this evening I am announcing the closure of “MikuStar – Hatsune Miku’s World” after 2 years and 8 months in operation. Needless to say this has been an immensely difficult decision. I've made a huge investment in time, money and emotional capital creating MikuStar but I've taken the site as far as I'm willing to go. 

Though the move to close the site may seem very sudden to most fans, the truth is that this decision has been a long time coming. Over the last several months, my experiences running the site and a series of events that occurred largely in the background have led me to the inevitable conclusion that it’s time to move on. I will be leaving the fansite business to pursue a career as an author.

Full post: http://www.mikustar.net/

Scott's new personal website www.GScottFairbairn.com

- Scott


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Go check out the MIKU display at the UDON Booth at San Diego Comic Con! They are at Booth # 4529! Debuting the ENGLISH EDITION of Miku Color, as well as selling all ENGLISH EDITIONS of Miku artbooks there!!















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2014)

IA | 白孔雀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44873320






When the first-love ends ?
初めての恋が終わる時 | Pudding 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44879182






ピンクのスカートお花の髪飾り | 実梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44881191






Cover in description. Miku-chan, IA-chan and Gumi-chan
夏色えがおで1,2,Jump! | 妃奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44889879






Type-2020 | 透明少女 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44880889






ちびミクさん0532 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44885615






千本樱 · 虎 | 青赤魔王 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44885621






★ | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44880874






(｡•   •｡) | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44886547






雪ミク(2) | Phino 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44883108






YES! ?
みく3 | ぐも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44873424






無題 | ☆ナンシ☆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44884982

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good Smile Company recently leeks teaser photos for some Wonder Festival goods. Is this possibly the 2014 Racing Miku 1/8 scale figure?

http://mikatan.goodsmile.info/en/2014/07/25/wonhobby-20-sneak-preview/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2014)

‪#‎FunFactFriday‬: Nyan Cat is one of the super popular internet meme ever been viraled. On April 5, 2011, Youtuber saraj00n uploaded an original Nyan Cat video combining the GIF animation of the pop tart cat from LOL-Comics (made by prguitarman) with the Vocaloid song, Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya/Daniwell, becoming the source of this rainbowic madness.

This never-ending music in the video is originally sung by none other than Miku Hatsune herself, but the vocal used is actually an Utauloid, Momo Momone.

The addition of this song in Project DIVA f may or may not be a connection to Nyan Cat's popularity. The song in the game has 4 remixes, just like when Nyan Cat has mountainload of remixes.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2014)

But no one recognizes Momo as the singer

;_;

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> But no one recognizes Momo as the singer
> 
> ;_;
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's cause she sounds like Miku's, if you are listening to her the first time at least..

Well... I recognize her

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hatsune Miku "Magical Mirai 2014" album crossfade

http://www.mikufan.com/magical-mirai-2014-official-album-to-release-august-6th/

http://magicalmirai.com/2014/official_cd.html
http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00LGFW33A/







tracklist:




【DISC 1】
01. Next Nest / さつき が てんこもり feat. Hatsune Miku ＜マジカルミライ2014 テーマソング (書き下ろし)＞
02. 39 / sasakure.UK×DECO*27 feat. Hatsune Miku
03. EARTH DAY / Harry(はりーP) feat. Hatsune Miku
04. Like, Dislike / HoneyWorks feat. Kagamine Rin・Kagamine Len
05. shake it! / emon feat. Hatsune Miku・Kagamine Rin・Kagamine Len
06. FREELY TOMORROW / Mitchie M feat. Hatsune Miku
07. Sweet Devil / 八王子P feat. Hatsune Miku
08. Piano×Forte×Scandal / OSTER project feat. MEIKO
09. erase or zero / クリスタルP feat. Kagamine Len・KAITO
10. Deep Sea Girl / ゆうゆfeat. Hatsune Miku
11. ODDS&ENDS / ryo(supercell) feat. Hatsune Miku

【DISC 2】
01. Cat Food / doriko feat. Hatsune Miku
02. 2D Dream Fever / PolyphonicBranch feat. Hatsune Miku
03. Heart Democracy / みきとP feat. Hatsune Miku
04. Commonplace World Uniform / ピノキオピー feat. Hatsune Miku
05. Hello, Worker / KEI feat. Megurine Luka
06. Karakuri Pierrot / 40mP feat. Hatsune Miku
07. glow / keeno feat. Hatsune Miku
08. Last Night, Good Night（Re: Dialed） / livetune feat. Hatsune Miku
09. Wonderland and the Sheep’s Song / ハチ feat. Hatsune Miku
10. ＜bonus track＞ 私の世界 Miku’s 7th Birthday ver. / The Original : くちばしP Arranged by 安部潤 (from The 39s)


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 26, 2014)

～桜ミク～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44900237






ぼとる | しょくむら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44903522






メッセンジャーバッグ | 一葉モカ■３日目M12b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44905212






ちびミクさん0533 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44906643






花摘み | touboku 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44904876






深海少女 | [email protected]おで浜A13,14 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44901482






理想环境 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44892197






バンブーソード・ガール | sana 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44890544






Song in description. Gumi-chan V3
故に、おちた理由。 | カラス 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44905019






Look inside
まとめ | 犬飼のりを 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44886888






あとすこし！ | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44886976






和服巡音 | *as 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44895417






Cover in description. Kaito V3
タイムマシン | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44906832






無題 | 梅子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44896691






音が突き刺さる | アール 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44901244






Ice cream ~~!/////\(^o^)/* | Kipilus 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44897233






❤2015雪ミク❤ | benni 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44891606






IA | すぴか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44899779

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2014)

A 1/7 scale figure by Max Factory of Hatsune Miku, inspired by artwork from Ebata Risa for SmileR's "Melody Line(s)" album.

Photo by @takuya190 on Twitter: pic.twitter.com/C2zf9mV8ol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2014)

There are photos confirming the "Tell Your World" figure will be produced by Good Smile Company! The garage kit by Grizzry Panda had been around for a year and a half, so I'm glad to see this one was finally picked up for production. Pricing and release date is note yet announced.

Photo source: http://myfigurecollection.net/picture/1059873

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Album

Highlights of all the Hatsune Miku related goods on display at Summer Wonfes 2014.

Here!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2014)

#8
深海少女 | Nine 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44909706






Speed paint video in description.
この色じゃないと愛されない | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44910144






✿ | トラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44921106






UTAU
夏とひまわり | 房野聖 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44921990






Clock lock works | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44917262






summer!! | cosora 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44922202






Pew! Pew!
ちびミクさん0534 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44922532






meltdown | 松田トキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44916115






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44914522






歌姫 | あぎりんぱ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44916637






【7/27】こるみあ！【コミポレ】 | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44924963






納涼 | ぽにた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44908313






― IA ― | こもも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44910424






終わりにしよう？ | メロンボール 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44908125






【初音ミク】charm | 忘川の泉眼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44909658






Look inside!
VOCALOID | 透子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44926386






Yukari is like, damn pervs >:|
夏です、水着です！ | まるん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44917910






海の魔女 | SiP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44915892






モルモットと傭兵 | 美神ピピ@受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44920711






A wild Len appears
あの…レンちゃん❤！ | 翼つばさ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44920600






あへみく | 飛彗@修行中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44921345






Song in description. Rin-chan
Korean (?)
神出ずる国群馬 | ハイカラー豆腐@宝学作成中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44914843






Why you... :'(
初音ミク「Redial」 | sukja 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44914367

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hatsune Miku Figure Highlights From 2014 Summer Wonder Festival

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-figure-highlights-from-2014-summer-wonder-festival/


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2014)

MikuFan.com will be conducting an interview soon with Tripshots, and we would like the fans to participate! Tripshots is a renowned Vocaloid producer known for creating "Nebula", "Anger" and more.

Please submit any questions you may have for Tripshots below, and also vote for your favorite questions by giving them a "like". The top questions will be chosen in a few days. Thanks! Wallpaper: http://www.tripshots.net/download.html


Submit questions HERE

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 28, 2014)

What a busy day


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Song in description. Miku-chan
アイロニックメタファー | Nidy-2D- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44941421






ごろん | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44930075






Song in description. Gumi-chan
【GUMI】夢追い語り【オリジナルPV | のら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44936237






X'D
ちびミクさん0535 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44943195






Song in description. Rin and Len
My god they are so cute (^///^)
【鏡音リン・レン】星空の夢【オリジナルPV】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44928733






桜 | 葵B 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44938364






ミク | Kra 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44936986






夏コミ新刊表紙 | ふゆこ＠３日目東ユ12a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44927832






Song in description. Gumi-chan
星が降りそそぐ　量子と魔法のいたずらで | かぜっと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44931271






の世界 | Spencer_sais 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44926036






=.=
ルカねえさん | sennro 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44928476






夏コミの発行物 | もうり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44930117






アルパーカーRL | まどろみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44929523






ミクひとつ | HUMMER 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44930556






✿｡･*✿*･｡✿ | ゆず 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44935904






無題 | まや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44930168

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Look what I found 










http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im1523756








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im1504956








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im1516757








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im2022266








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im1442051








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im2695964








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im2024859








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im2048487








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im1511242








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im1764592








http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im2020583


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 29, 2014)

I must say the guys are slightly disturbing...


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> I must say the guys are slightly disturbing...

Click to collapse



Len doesn't look disturbing


----------



## GuestK00100 (Jul 29, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Len doesn't look disturbing

Click to collapse



That's up to you, personally Len looks ok.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Myself ( Radianth Remix ) - Hatsune Miku





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2014)

If you're one of the lucky people that ordered the Dollfie Dream: Hatsune Miku, this is what you can expect the product packaging to look like. The box art features an illustration by iXima:http://www.volks.co.jp/miku/special_development07/


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2014)

sasakure.UK 

Anti-Gravities - Gumi





from sasakure.UK 3rd ALBUM "The Fantastic Diagram of Futuristic Playdreams"

■Music, Lyrics & Arrangement
sasakure.UK
web　http://sasakuration.com/
twitter　https://twitter.com/sasakure_UK/
https://www.facebook.com/sasakureUK.Official/

■Movie
Director : Wataru Uekusa & Ta-k
Illustrator : Wataru Uekusa


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2014)

Also new PinocchioP 


ラブイズオノマトペ / Love is Onomatopoeia - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 29, 2014)

"Ballerina Girl" A cool (but mature) song about growing up by MikitoP & Co.

(Warning: Mature Content)

Ballerina Girl - Gumi






.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

#7
炉心融解 | Nine 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44947464






これもってて！ | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44963136






虹 | もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44967853






コスミック・ガール | 八三 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44958482






?
■ 雪 ■ | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44961863






No.
✿ | 幸原ゆゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44961732






Look inside!
LOG | 八三 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44959208






いーあるふぁんくらぶ | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44947517






Oh no XD
ちびミクさん0536 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44962861






Rinto Lenka , Rin Len 
かまってほしい系男子 | ＊まか＊ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44961037






メランコリック | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44954660






ミク「どうせマスターはスイカがお好きなんでしょ...」 | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44949390






うきわミクあげなおし | maruchi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44960765






?
miku | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44965533






GUMI | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44947513






✿✿✿ | ATK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44955969






ミク「マスターはスイカバーと、ネギバーどちらがお好きですか？」 | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44948950






?
緑 | とおる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44950369

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mmmmmmm =3=

Beware of Miku Miku Bacteria♪


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kahotan from Good Smile Company has uploaded a photo gallery of the Figma-sized Hatsune Miku TT-Zero-12 bike. Check them out here:http://mikatan.goodsmile.info/en/2014/07/30/exride-spride-06-tt-zero-13-tatenashi-sarashiki-cat-ver/

Preorder info:*http://www.mikufan.com/figma-racing-miku-2013-ev-mirai-ver-details-released-prorders-open-june-26th/


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

(Mature theme..)


Party Junky - Hatsune Miku
Colate Remix


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Haven't posted here in a really long time!! Hello World!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

citizeninsane89 said:


> Haven't posted here in a really long time!! Hello World!!

Click to collapse



Hey


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmm danbooru is blocked where I live :/


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Jul 30, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hmm danbooru is blocked where I live :/

Click to collapse



I will mirror. Is this better?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

citizeninsane89 said:


> I will mirror. Is this better?

Click to collapse



Better 

Tokyo Ghoul ?
Heard of it , never watched it.


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Jul 30, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Better
> 
> Tokyo Ghoul ?
> Heard of it , never watched it.

Click to collapse



It's a currently airing anime. It is pretty good. Haven't read the manga though.


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

citizeninsane89 said:


> It's a currently airing anime. It is pretty good. Haven't read the manga though.

Click to collapse



Then I'll wait till its finished. I don't like waiting


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

citizeninsane89 said:


> It's a currently airing anime. It is pretty good. Haven't read the manga though.

Click to collapse



Saw the KagePro anime ?


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Jul 30, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Saw the KagePro anime ?

Click to collapse



Yes. It was horrendous!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 30, 2014)

citizeninsane89 said:


> Yes. It was horrendous!

Click to collapse



Why so ?

I think it was good


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Jul 31, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Why so ?
> 
> I think it was good

Click to collapse



the pacing of the story and the story itself was very bad. it didn't really explain anything. or maybe i'm just retarded and it went over my head. by far one of shafts biggest failures.


----------



## lolloilbello (Jul 31, 2014)

Awesome

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mmmmm teaser


8#prince『Twinkle World 』『Carry Me Off 』- teaser-


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2014)

#9
○。❀。○ | naoto 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44975852






☆ | やしろまん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44970144






WTF!? LOL
ちびミクさん0537 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44983465





@lovehoshi... She's angry of you
★ | まふゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44969012






✿ミク | 咩狼（めい） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44975647






夏ミク | apring 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44976069






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44975216






♥ | ゆにぃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44971079






。。 | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44981048






逆襲の歌姫ミクェス♪メビウスの宇宙にひかれ幾つもの出会い繰り返す | ルナ・ルーン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44974924






櫻初音OWO)/ | 奈々 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44976409

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Mmmmm teaser
> 
> 
> 8#prince『Twinkle World 』『Carry Me Off 』- teaser-

Click to collapse



Album details : http://www.mikufan.com/8princehachiojip-to-release-new-album-twinkle-world-on-august-27th/


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 31, 2014)

Swimsuit DLC for F 2nd is now live in JP PS Store.

Now feel the heat in this new LiveArea screen! Just don't get tanned. It's painful if you moved around covered in sunburn.

http://t.co/ST4FTcw0bv

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 1, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 1, 2014)

[Hatsune Miku × tokidoki Collaboration 2014/2015!]
Meet artist Simone Legno in Sapporo this summer!

“tokidoki”, a character brand started in 2005 in Los Angeles by artist Simone Legno and his business partners, serial entrepreneurs Pooneh Mohajer and Ivan Arnold, and whose pop style has since appeared as a fashion icon all over the world (http://www.tokidoki.it/), is engaging in a border-crossing artistic collaboration with Hatsune Miku! Collaboration goods will start being released in fall 2014 and throughout 2015. Keep an eye out for further announcements!
You can learn more about tokidoki and the artist Simone Legno through a series of events scheduled in Sapporo this summer.

■Aug. 2nd (Sat.) [SEMINAR] “Ways Art can shake up the City and the World” (with Simone Legno&other innovative artists)
http://bcic-global.com/livepaint/index.html

■Aug. 3rd (Sun.) [LIVE PAINTING BATTLE] tokidoki SIMONE LEGNO x BAKIBAKI (Kohei Yamao)
https://www.facebook.com/bcic4sp

■tokidoki × BAKIBAKI POP UP [email protected]
Special store until August 3rd (Sun.) @Parco department store (Sapporo)
http://sapporo.parco.jp/page2/event/6431/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 1, 2014)

New VOCALOID3 Library "Rana" Announced from WEVE

Today, on August 1, 2014, WEVE, Inc. released an announcement regarding their new VOCALOID3 library "Rana".
It will be included in the magagize called "I wanna be VOCALOID-P!", which will be published biweekly starting on September 9, 2014.
The magagine comes with one DVD-ROM that includes VOCALOID3 Editor, VOCALOID3 Library "Rana", Singer Song Writer Lite 7 for Rana, and Rana official model file for Miku Miku Dance.

We will be releasing further news as soon as it is available to the public.
For more details, please refer to the link below (written in Japanese).

http://rana0909.jp/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 1, 2014)

✿裏表❉ | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44988844






いあ！！ | -龍華- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44999331






IA | poni 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44989869






Miku | C. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44998456






｡･＋·+·°·。＋.+°・ | うみぐも。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44995126






今日こそ絶対渡すんだ！ | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44999840






WTF dog !? XD
Don't do that to Miku-san
ちびミクさん0538 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45000478






Awww *hugs*
本当にほんとうに。ありがとう。 | 鈴木もえこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44990541






プチデヴァ！リサイクルスペシャル | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45000806






2月の雪 | Kor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44999241






MIKU TYPE2020-2 | Ling 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44990211






4th Anniversary | hiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44988719






Deep sea diva girl | Gendo0032 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44982578






jelly miku | 唯Tu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45000007






桜ミク✿~ | ALyz 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44983425






natu＊miku . | Mや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44998138






あかうお | 春キャベツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44996036

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 1, 2014)

Attention to Miku Fans in Brazil! If you would like to follow a page dedicated to providing news for Brazllian fans, the page*Hatsune Miku [初音ミク] Brasil*is a source has been working hard to improve the quality of content on their page. Be sure to check them out!*

Atenção fãs da Miku no Brasil! Se você quer seguir uma página dedicada a fornecer notícias para os fãs brasileiros, a página Hatsune Miku [初音ミク] Brasil é uma fonte que tem trabalhado muito para melhorar a qualidade de conteúdo em sua página. Dêem uma olhada lá!https://www.facebook.com/HatsuneMikuBrasil

Illustration by Ichinomiya on Pixiv:http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=35721853


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 1, 2014)

All the details you need to know regarding Rohto Digi-Eye feat. Hatsune Miku, and the augmented reality application.


http://www.mikufan.com/rohto-digi-eye-featuring-hatsune-miku-what-is-it/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 2, 2014)

I really need to fix my sleeping schedule...


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 3, 2014)

きらきら | ほ°ち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45012503






Song in description. Rin-chan
鏡音リン | ちょちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45012121






Remix in description. Posted.
Party Junkie | みず希 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45020558






Song in description. Miku-chan V3 
初音ミク | ちょちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45012170






ゆかりんはかわいいなあ！ | トゥーミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45001175






Song in description. Miku-chan and Kokone-chan
◇ | 蜂蜜ハニィ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45006118






水遊び | よいし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45018225






悪ノ娘 | 篠 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45018262






我が家のアペンドさん | さっきききき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45012036






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45012019






??
❤ | [email protected]泣T-T 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45017475

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 3, 2014)

New PolyphonicBranch 


黎明ワンダーレジスト / Reimei Wonder Resist - Hatsune Miku






Subscribe if you like their work


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 3, 2014)

スキキライ | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45032779






angel | poni 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45036202






Strawberry Miku | [email protected]お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45028692






夏コミ新刊 | 鴨川彰@3日目東ユ14a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45027491






＼(^o^)／
MIKU | アビス壹零玖 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45040137






Song in description. Miku-chan
サクセス | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45036427






AQUA | 竹森真太郎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45027186






初音ミク | Mx2j 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45032632






暑いので。。。 | 蝶夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45026280






WTF Rin XD
ちびミクさん0539 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45040362






アンチグラビティーズ | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45033099






le_printemps? | 八里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45033207






o(≧o≦)o
ひつじ | ゆるの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45037017






VITAMIN SUMMER | 砂糖イルノ＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45032897






あのね…？ | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45026002






2020... Summer?
２０２０水着 | ヒナギ＠ついったー中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45027975






無題 | まや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45029538






従属ふりったー | はいり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45038729






✿ | 雨宮霧子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45023956






Song in description. Miku-chan
【ボカロMV】 Chu★毒 | 多英子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45039605






さくらみく | 桜優(さゆ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45033711






C86 ICカードステッカー | 末井夕@3日目.東ユ-16b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=4503743






Chukoミク | Tko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45036040






Looks like I missed something . . . 
6ｔｈ | もうり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45026347

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 4, 2014)

Got any nice pics of Kaito?

Looking for a new wp

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 4, 2014)

The AR app for Digi-Eye is now activated, and can be enjoyed worldwide for iOS users. The Android version is Japan-only, sadly.

I'm trying to speak to Mitchie M and Rohto to see about having the Android version set to international. I will post an update if there is good news.


http://www.mikufan.com/rohto-digi-eye-feat-hatsune-miku-ar-app-now-activated-on-ios-and-android/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 4, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Got any nice pics of Kaito?
> 
> Looking for a new wp
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll see what I can find 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 4, 2014)

✿odds & ends✿ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45046486






おはよう ルカ♡ | GHOST 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45050977






夏ミク | Nanna 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45061242






18人絵師IA合同本 | 栗栖　歳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45052124






Song in description. Luka-chan and Rin-chan. Posted.
drop pop candy | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45051288






2 0 2 0 | Vebonbon 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45062709






ホタルとシャボン玉 | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45058108






もふもふ | 柊ゆづは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45060784






花ざかり | 河原チサト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45046805






ボトルミクさん。 | 1916 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45059270






無題 | のむろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45064824






GUMI | またたび丸。＠お仕事欲しい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45046751






ミク | なつ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45053138






Song in description. Miku-chan
Anti Selector | sugai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45039201






沈みゆく | ねこりたつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45046391

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 4, 2014)

The music on the SEGA feat. Hatsune Miku Project website has been changed to a track by UtataP titled "Minna Arigatou desu. Long Version", in celebration of Project Diva's 5th anniversary. 
Go give it a listen (click the speaker in the upper right corner): http://miku.sega.jp/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 4, 2014)

The 2014 Racing Miku Figma is now listed on the Good Smile Company site, and the sponsorship deadline has been extended to October 27th for the 7000 Yen course! More details here: http://www.mikufan.com/?p=7822

Official Product Page: http://www.goodsmile.info/en/product/4531/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 4, 2014)

Aaaaaand another new PinocchioP 


Last Continue - Hatsune Miku







Sub if you like his work


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2014)

@Android Pizza 

Found some, Hope you like them.

You can use tags for easier search, like Kaito 2014 tag.






青の歌 | 彼子狼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45079506






タイムマシン | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=44906832






【VOCALOID】　閉じ込めてみた | 由羅＠背景企画終盤ッス！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43306887






二次元ドリームフィーバー | 壬生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=43037837






Searching For Light② | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=42684497






星に願いを【KAITO誕】 | 幽寂=UGちゃん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41686311






君よ謳え、楽園の詩 | ささと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41657822






v3诞 | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41632413






Search this artist, has some nice ones
青 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=41598389


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks FireWall :thumbup:

I like the second to last one the best

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Thanks FireWall [emoji106]
> 
> I like the second to last one the best
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



np

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Pancake | しきみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45088321






UTAU
お嬢様はあまい夢みるお年頃 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45067973






マリンスタイル | 手鞠@3日目ホ-54b新刊委託 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45067295






C86新刊サンプル | naoto 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45084626






深海少女 | Domik 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45068727






2014雪ミク | Grandia冰【幽幽雪猫】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45074490






Pancake | はみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45087438






Fruits Party!! | みなせなぎ@３日目東ユ-10a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45068888






暑中見舞い | 伊東 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45086216






Song in description. UTAU
ユフさん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45068023






Pancake | れつな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45088913






テトちゃん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45066035






Pancake | てく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45088969






❁*.❁*. | ちびみかん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45084173






カミサマネジマキ２周年まであと０日 | 蜂蜜ハニィ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45083083






夏！ | ふゆこ＠３日目東ユ12a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45073828






七夕 | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45082590






かがみね | にしはち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45074365






暑中見舞い２０１４ | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45077283






空とうさぎとミク | 雨宮霧子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45083808

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2014)

These keychains and straps from COSPA will make the perfect travel companion for your backpacks, handbags or cell phones.


http://www.mikufan.com/cospa-straps-and-keychains-of-crypton-vocaloids-up-for-preorder/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2014)

We Love Fine has launched their second Hatsune Miku Fan Design contest, with the grand prize being a trip to Miku Expo in Los Angeles or New York! 

Contest details: http://contest.welovefine.com/contest/89-hatsune-miku-design-contest-2

We here at mikufan.com are also participating as an official judge for this contest, and we look forward to the exciting designs that fans will come up with! Good Luck!


http://www.mikufan.com/we-love-fine...design-contest-win-miku-expo-prizes-and-more/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2014)

PANCAKES! FOOD!






PANCAKE♥WAFFLE | 零花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45093182






Pancake | おかだアンミツ3日目西れ71b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45092923






Pancake! | 水玉子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45092018






Can't decide, all delicious :Q
【C86】(ﾉ・∀・)ﾉ=◯ | vient 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45093393






Pancake | 92M 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45095297






パンケーキ | 緑川　葉＠三日目東ミ38a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45093880






【寄稿】18人絵師IA合同本 | しおみづ@3日目東ラ38b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45098932






Its hot here too >.<
ミク in summer | アビス壹零玖 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45092716






?????
■□■ | 木野きの子@3日目東ユ10b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45091354






愛のカタチ | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45107283






ぼかろパンケーキ | えらんと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45090095






【C86】ボカロイラスト本サンプル | しおみづ@3日目東ラ38b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45098740






【C86】ボカロラミカ絵まとめ本サンプル | しおみづ@3日目東ラ38b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45098820






鏡音分補充 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45110312






LOL X'D
ちびミクさん0540 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45100869






39 | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45100977






みくー | 神影くろえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45095610






アンチグラビティーズ | 駒鳥うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45107547






Mmmm
かがみ・ねこ・れくしょん① | ワカコヒメモエ（若琥姫萌） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45088514






Awwww I remember this ^^
はちゅね | 透明少女 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45086570

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 6, 2014)

[Hatsune Miku at OTAKON] 

Are you going to Otakon this year? Be sure to entry “Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F Tournament” to win a pair tickets to HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 Concert in New York!!

“Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F Tournament” will be at OTAKON on August 9th!! Stop by the Video Game Hall to enter and compete for a chance to win tickets to Hatsune Miku concert in New York!

About HATSUNE MIKU EXPO: http://mikuexpo.com/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2014)

Krylov - Hatsune Miku Append Dark




.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2014)

MOAR GOHAN!







パンケーキ | えく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45115949






VOCALOID×コンビニ | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45120281






Song in description. Miku-chan. PinocchioP
Posted.
Last Continue | ピノキオピー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45131291






【お知らせ】つまんで！ | 8'108 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45134541






I LOVE YOU ??
みくさんと黄色い花 | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45134284






Miku-san are you alright ? 
ちびミクさん0541 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45128012






Pancake！ | シロまゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45105969






Rin... What are you trying to do to Miku  =.=
Speed paint in description
ミクちゃんはリンのモノ～♥ | ナニカシイラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45131762






C86ポスター | 初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45111738






夏です！！ | fu-ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45117725






【C86新譜】キャラバンクルー 【れれれP】 | 初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45109749






【ぷよトレス】パンキッシュ | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45116011






桜ミク | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45127234






【ぷよトレス】ネコサイバー | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45115662






Cosplay 
永夜抄合同（十年幻想郷） | らん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45124533






Happy birthday FunKID 
Luka wants to catch a fish for his birthday 
「お诞生日のプレゼント」抱き枕【B】 | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45117723

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2014)

These cuties are going to be the one of MIKUEXPO in LA&NY merchandise... Still in process... we can't show these yet...but its super cuuuuute! 



★HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014★

[email protected] Theatre: Oct. 11th&12th

[email protected] Ballroom: Oct. 17th&18th 

Info: http://mikuexpo.com/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 7, 2014)

The We Love Fine Hatsune Miku design contest was extended from August 24th until September 2nd, which gives artists 9 more days to submit their entry. Good luck!

http://www.mikufan.com/we-love-fine...design-contest-win-miku-expo-prizes-and-more/


----------



## MameTozhio (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 8, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 8, 2014)

The Hatsune Miku Mikuzukin version figure by Max Factory will be up for preorder this Monday! 

Source: https://twitter.com/gsc_kahotan/status/497660859708358656


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 8, 2014)

I LOVE THIS ARTIST *-*
colorful★star | 手鞠@3日目ホ-54b新刊委託 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45156809






IA/VT | 手刀葉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45160391






Song in description. Gumi-chan
惑星間コミュニケーション | 佐藤おどり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45170876






LOOK INSIDE!!
まとめた9 | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45175274






Getting closer..
３９ | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45167894






ねぎ | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45157110






o(≧o≦)o
夏祭り | [email protected]日目東ユ17ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45171419






今から首絞めるから見ててね | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45173787






Miku-san... :'(
ちびミクさん0543 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45168483






=.= ookaayy
片割れ中毒 | [email protected]夏コミ日曜東ヨ08a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45172503






LukaSummer | ふゆこ＠３日目東ユ12a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45156623






どろさん、お誕生日おめでとうございま・・・した！(*≧д≦) | ３１０＠多忙につき不在気味 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45171683






桜ミク (2) | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45154652






SHAKE IT!
mirai2【shake it！】 | はるよ・1日目東G-18b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45156402






♥ | からば子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45167273






LukaSummer | 埴猪口 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45170942






【C86】ぼかぱん！ | はぎ毛 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45158229






Wokada, nuff said 
Look inside (?)
Also, mini-Album crossfade in description. Miku, Rin, Len, Luka, Gumi and Yukari
THIRDHANDED -Recycled Trash- | をかだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45175631






^3^
初音ミク | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45173887






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45161823

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Good morning, Saturday.



Well..,






ITS CATURDAY :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Another teasing for upcoming Hatsune Miku Expo in LA&NY's official merch.... but we know you can guess what's this easily anyway....

http://mikuexpo.com/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2014)

[MikuFan]
Our interview with the Vocaloid producer Tripshots is now published! Thank you to everyone who submitted their questions.


http://www.mikufan.com/mikufan-interview-with-vocaloid-producer-tripshots/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Today is the practice and qualification race for the 300km race on the Fuji Speedway tomorrow. A typhoon is approaching Japan, but hopefully it wont cause too much trouble. 2014 Racing Miku's illustrator, Oguchi, drew this artwork to cheer Good Smile Racing on. Good luck, GSR!‪ #FightGSR‬

Source: http://pic.twitter.com/YTwvU574Ec


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2014)

ボトルミク | R_りんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45136348






朝顔柄の浴衣 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45138449






弱虫モンブラン | ソウノ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45148132






オオカミずきん | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45144883






初音ミク | [email protected]ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45149981






C86ポスター | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45137691






???
❁ | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45149912






O.Q
喰種Miku | L·βō 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45138604






Awww those little hearts ^^
りんちゃんとぐみてん！ | まなもこたん♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45153390






?
ミコミクさん | ふゆこ＠３日目東ユ12a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45136626






Song in description. IA-chan ROCKS
心を砕く | 猫峰もあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45147860






アヘミクちゃん | okome 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45145566






???
みく | 黒猫師 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45144968






ハムリンの日常 | コス(COS) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45143742






???
Bottle Miku !! | 麻斗 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45145860






眼鏡ミクちゃん | 西表海猫 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45135547






ボトルミク | かきあげ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45148141






【ミク】さまーびーち | じゅんじ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45135806






?
Pancake | 桐ヶ谷ユウジ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45137960






無題 | ELEC 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45144952

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Attention Vocaloid video creators! The Sapporo Short Fest is looking for more video entries from overseas producers to be featured at the upcoming UGC awards, an event officially supported by Crypton Future Media. Please read the article for entry details.

http://www.mikufan.com/sapporo-short-fest-ugc-award-open-for-entry/


----------



## lovehoshi (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi guys, been a while, sorry. Just here to shout out some more excuses haha. So you guys probably have guessed by now. But I have paused working on Vocaloid music creation to really focus on my writing. I was never good at music creation anyways, but will definitely be trying harder when I can. This definitely does not mean I've given up though.  
I still really love Vocaloid and am glad that you guys are keeping this forum alive.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hi guys, been a while, sorry. Just here to shout out some more excuses haha. So you guys probably have guessed by now. But I have paused working on Vocaloid music creation to really focus on my writing. I was never good at music creation anyways, but will definitely be trying harder when I can. This definitely does not mean I've given up though.
> I still really love Vocaloid and am glad that you guys are keeping this forum alive.

Click to collapse



Hey hoshi
Aww I was waiting 

But, I can be patient if lovestar had to pause for a bit


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2014)

GigaP *^*

Album crossfade.

addiction ahead.

No title+






more info in description(JP) , and here : http://vocadb.net/Al/9553


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2014)

Owata-P 

How's the Progress! - IA, MAYU, Yuzuki Yukari, Akita Neru, Yowane Haku, Tone Rion
and owata-P


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2014)

ミク | ZeN☂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45180537






IA | はねこと/3日目東プ38b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45177481






リンちゃん♪ | ひろ＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45194171






Shhh
「しーっ」 | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45185210






Song in description. Miku-chan
krylov | つのつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45177010






うさみみメイドミク | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45192350






^-^
ちびミクさん0544 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45189621






秘密警察 | 果冻dog~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45193465






レンリン | 架空りんご 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45187858






無題 | Ling 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45181365






【ぷよトレス】スキキライ組 | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45194872






LILY | 菜一郎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45188277

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 10, 2014)

lets see if I can make it in time...


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2014)

Attention to Hatsune Miku fans in Canada! Crypton Future Media will be hosting an official panel with prizes at Fan Expo later this month. Not many details are out yet, so stay tuned.

http://www.mikufan.com/official-hat...d-by-crypton-future-media-at-fan-expo-canada/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2014)

Vocalations

ACUTE chapter 1 is out!

Miku and Luka are childhood friends with an interest in the same boy. While they know it’s best for all of them to just stay friends, what will happen if one of them can’t keep their promise…?

(Warning feels ahead)

http://vocalations.com/post/94267679980/from-the-creator-of-songs-such-as-senbonzakura-and


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2014)

MOTHY!
Evillious Chronicles
Wrath

Muzzle of Nemesis - Gumi


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah Gumi! Kill that bastard!
Finish it!

Mmm feels good


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2014)

Max Factory’s Hatsune Miku Mikuzukin Ver. 1/7 Scale Figure Available For Preorder

http://www.mikufan.com/max-factorys...n-ver-17-scale-figure-available-for-preorder/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2014)

8#Prince/八王子P has released a music video for "Twinkle World" today(VIdeo by Dir. wakamura P)

Twinkle World = Hatsune Miku





Album details: http://www.mikufan.com/8princehachiojip-to-release-new-album-twinkle-world-on-august-27th/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2014)

Good news today for overseas fans! Project DIVA F 2nd has been announced to arrive in North and Latin America, both physical and digital copies, on November 18th. The copies will also be available worldwide on November 21st. 

Check out SEGA's post for preorder bonuses and details: http://blogs.sega.com/2014/08/11/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-release-date-pre-order-bonus/

http://www.mikufan.com/sega-announc...nd-global-release-dates-and-preorder-bonuses/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 11, 2014)

Here is a proper picture of the "Americana" module, which was announced as a preorder bonus for Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F 2nd's Western release. The original artwork was drawn by Exiled-Artist in 2011 (http://exiled-artist.deviantart.com/art/2011USMIKU-Americana-244414393), and has already been used in concerts, and Project Diva Arcade. What do you think of it?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2014)

ミク　[ステージ：パンケーキ] | keepout＠日曜東ペ46b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45197928






【C86】　SPiCE MAGIC | 456 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45213853






ぽたぽた | ぽにた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45208336






Song in description. Miku-chan
I'LLSURVIVE | こう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45199844






Look inside.
【C86】新刊＆新作サンプル【東ヨ01ｂ】 | 田村ヒロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45216162






Dat finger OwO
ちびミクさん0545 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45212035






ぱんけーき！ | 佳奈＠広コミ参戦予定 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45193954






ローゼンリンレン | 米間 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45201210






♣♥♠♦ | 林檎小町 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45200514






夏とルカ | ともやみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45194495






Song in description. UTAU
メイジさん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45197484






Song in description. Kagamine Len, Kaito, Gakupo, Yuuma and Gachapoid
Be brave. | しーな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45190453






Racing Miku 2014 | ello-chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45202327






【ぷよトレス】Knife組 | rara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45194449






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45203427






桜ミク | SA'yuki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45202505

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2014)

･ﾟ✿。˚。○ | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45219783






ハクの日2014 | CAFFEIN＠日曜東ユ46a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45225791






夏！ | のら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45234745






だらり | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45220270






Song in description. 2 version. Miku-chan
【神教⇒Exclamation!】 | AO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45225898






夏ミクちゃん | 七癖みり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45226642






せんでん（C86） | ume 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45219731






PV3 LOL
Aww let her win
ちびミクさん0546 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45233311






スノードーム | ぽにた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45217491






Song in description. Gumi-chan V3
紫陽花の夜 | 眞酉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45218999






『どうか、ここから連れ出してよ』 | 1916 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45232939






strawberrymiku | Kimey 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45221101






X'DDD
Don't hurt Miku-san's feelings
今日のミクハクさん「その、おっぱい暴力的につき」 | 俄雨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45219455






ニコニコしてほしくて | モモンゲ@mg 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45232357

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2014)

NEWS!!! Exhibition events at MIKU EXPO in LA&NY have been announced!

We are happy to announce “Expo” part of events for both Los Angeles & New York! 
Each cities will have a totally different concept event and both events are ENTRANCE FREE!

In Los Angeles, a two-day Halloween-themed event and exhibition ”Hatsune Miku Halloween Party” will be @Los Angeles Center Studios on Oct 11th&12th!
More info: http://mikuexpo.com/la_exhibition

In New York, the Lower East Side gallery and concept space @wallplay will host, Hatsune Miku Art Exhibition “Universal Positivity”. 
http://mikuexpo.com/ny_exhibition

And can you see Halloween Miku artwork by Suoh? This design will be “Nendroid: Hatsune Miku Halloween ver.” And it will be sold at both exhibition events venues…more info is coming sooooooooooooon!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2014)

The art exhibition details have been released for Miku Expo in Los Angeles and New York! And although the "Nendoroid: Hatsune Miku Halloween version" has not been fully shown, we have a small preview of what you can expect.

http://www.mikufan.com/miku-expo-exhibition-event-locations-announced-for-los-angeles-and-new-york/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 12, 2014)

New MASA 

病姫 / Disease Princess - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good morning






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 13, 2014)

-二息歩行- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45242827






★ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45254753






指切り | nanobe 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45243001






ミクさん | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45262211






先生といっしょ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45258459






Album crossfade in description
レメアリネス | 和音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45243161






Love Teto's expression XD
ちびミクさん0547 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45256354






□■◆◇ | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45261032






* | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45245293






3DPV of VOiCE in description, if you haven't seen it already.
Prepare your tissues, tears.
VOiCE | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45261254






さんかく | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45263084






MUST. RESIST. HHHHHNNNNGGGGG
？？ | 詞衣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45242034






人魚ミク | at_classics 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45250538






姫IAちゃん | すもっふ＠受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45241507






4年後に同じポーズのGUMIを描いてみた | Velia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45262178






三原色 | 提燈カニ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45250453






ＹＥＬＬＯＷ | まるもる＠ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45256148






この歌を | まっぺ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45258772

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 13, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hi guys, been a while, sorry. Just here to shout out some more excuses haha. So you guys probably have guessed by now. But I have paused working on Vocaloid music creation to really focus on my writing. I was never good at music creation anyways, but will definitely be trying harder when I can. This definitely does not mean I've given up though.
> I still really love Vocaloid and am glad that you guys are keeping this forum alive.

Click to collapse



Long time no hear.


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello guys

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey there.





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Song in description. IA-san
Maiden Voyage | Azmodan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45285374






hi~ | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45283860






ぷくぷく | うずら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45281794






X'D
ちびミクさん0548 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45283598






つめこみ | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45288889






Album crossfade in description. 
Gumi, Luka, Meiko, Lily, Gakupo, Yuuma(VY2) and Kaito

Mystic rites | しーな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45261548






Look inside!
ツイッター詰め３【ボカロ】 | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45271847






GET OUT THE SEA KAITO!...NOW!
>:|
Deep Sea Girl-another- | so* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45264866






Song in description. Miku-chan
奇刀師 | 飯時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45264889






?
初音さんと猫 | ふゆこ＠３日目東ユ12a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45270305






LUVORATORRRRRY! | うな茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45270149






mikuuuuu!!!!!!!! | だゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45279521






?
にゃんこでサイケ | 朝顔みのる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45282347






「落書き」吸血鬼と死神【同人】 | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45274035






初音 | くるくる数字 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45276008

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2014)

getting closer and closer 

emonloid starts 

Magical Ripper - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2014)

時の侭に | Tooooptin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45314523






Miku-chan ><
初音のミクさん | ゆしか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45332844






Getting even closer..
初音ミク 7th Anniversaryフェア | 鮎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45330760






☆ | うすちー＠三日目 東ヨ-10b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45325873






リンレン | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45308143






Look inside.
ボカログ | より 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45310604






Look inside.
C86写真サンプル2 | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45325733






ちびミクさん0550 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45331866






.｡*ﾟ+.*.｡ ﾟ+..｡*ﾟ+ .｡ﾟ | まいむぎ@名コミ8/24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45314391






いつかの約束 | みなせなぎ@３日目東ユ-10a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45316020






初音ミク 7th Anniversaryフェア★ | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45333520






Blue Magician | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45311265






暑中見舞い | きゃしー@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45323750






Pancake！ | YahaKo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45314999






C86 新刊表紙 | 只野まぐ＠3日目東ユー50ｂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45307583






ユニフォームガールズ2 | ladfa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45329512






mikuuuu | DUC 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45325286

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice folders







https://plus.google.com/103829264266101172243/posts/W65ArykpGtZ


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2014)

Make sure you put each Vocaloid in his/her own folder, or else, the folder can't contain them


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2014)

MJQ x EmpathP collab song teaser!

Hatsune Miku V3 English


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 15, 2014)

‪
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



#‎FunFactFriday‬ ‪#‎ThisDayInVocaloid‬: Kagerou Days is one of Jin's Kagerou Project series and obviously the series' most popular song. It's about a boy named Hibiya who tries to save a girl, Hiyori, from getting hit by a truck after retrieving the black cat. But the heat mocks him in his daze and he blacks out. When he wakes up, it's yesterday, August 14. He and Hiyori are both caught in a decade-long time loop before he realizes that he should sacrifice himself to stop the loop, although it still happens again for long.

In Project DIVA F 2nd, the PV turns into a Final Destination/Groundhog Day-esque when Miku tries to avoid death, only to be caught by another one, time after time.

Did you know that Kagerou Days in F 2nd gets the most of unique things that other PVs don't have?:
1) It's the only song to have completely different scenes after getting through Chance Time at the beginning of the song: Normal scene shows the entire concert number; while Bonus scene shows the actual plot.
2) All difficulties have just Xs and Os in their note charts. It's because the original PV only shows red and blue colors.
3) If you hear it closer at the very end of the song, the normal ending has an off-key version (w/o the drums and guitars). It is very likely that the spotlight impact sound is NOT the only sound effects in this bonus Chance Time ending.


"Serves you right, cat!" 
- Hibiya


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Song in description. Rin-chan
【C86】Scramble Full Panic【新作】 | GYARI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45291665






ボトルミク | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45292588






Song in description. Miku-chan
一人星を睨んだ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45313317






夏い。 | ゆーりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45291884






Teto beat Rin
Lolz
ちびミクさん0549 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45307605






らんじぇりぃ | ゆるの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45304855






Song in description. Gumi-chan
木陰GUMI | うらら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45292867






雪ミク2014 | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45308128






あいあいあー | 神影シユ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45292830






18人絵師IA合同本 | もりや あこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45295447






Michelle♡ | Ａ.＠あるふぁ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45299460






✿✛✿ | まったり春兎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45303144






Look inside
【C86】夏い。 | ゆーりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45291579






からくりピエロ | 茶部屋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45286813

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Good morning / afternoon


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol XD


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Poor Len


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2014)

Really nice


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2014)

So cute ^^

Stickybug


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2014)

^^

Packaged (2013 remix)


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 16, 2014)

What XDD


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2014)

Look inside!
ミク 7th Anniversary | Nidy-2D- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45338485






✿ | TKN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45337122






また生まれ変わったら | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45340261






大好きだよ | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45337298






夏宵ｘｘｘ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45326029






椿 | sinomi▧ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45339365






サマー！ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45353287






=.=
ちびミクさん0551 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45352653






?
(｀･ω´･+)つ♡ | あごなすび 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45351439






Look inside
羽 初音 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45337261






ふわ | creat 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45336618






C86新刊サンプル【レンミク】 | えるりあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45340314






向日葵 | 浅墨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45346987






GIF
れんくん | 黒にゃんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45342497






【C86新刊】Luka Summer参加しました！ | ちえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45356926






雪ミク | mon＠好友募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45344178






初音ミク | GUMI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45335816

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2014)

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24230874


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2014)

Live MMD ver.

Tell Your World (Piano ver.) - Miku Dark Append


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2014)

#7
妄想税 | Nine 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45363809






リンレンルカさん | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45370175






～新しい期待～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45373395






GIF
Song in description. Miku-chan and Rin-chan
Miniature Spacious World | ちゃもーい* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45337102






夏ミク | へちま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45368155






Awww
風鈴ミク | 猫魚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45374945






コスモナウト | チ—ズボウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45362842






Ahe
アヘミク | ぽにた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45362771






あじさいリンちゃん | もも＠三日目ヨ-12a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45360981






みくみく | 雨音くるみ@3日目東ユ14a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45361968






Song in description. Len
恋人のオノマトペ | 涼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45364324






てろてろ | jaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45367322






Candies | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45376489






Flower 
flowerきゅん【性転換】 | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45370673






レン君 | fu-ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45364928






重音テト | ノガロ. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45362022






▐▐▐▐▐ ♥▐▐▐▐▐ | Rianri.夏 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45369550






無題 | 至愚の人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45377990






ジャージミク | fu-ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45361369






AiDee cover in description. Kaito and Meiko
その想いが 君だけの | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45359114

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 17, 2014)

MMD PV


The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2014)

Pixiv






Today's dose of Moé! "ミクさん" by ちろちろちろん -*http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45262211


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2014)

SEGA teases with a picture with just a heart-shaped antenna hair with a neon stage in the background. Do you guess what the upcoming song for Arcade Future Tone is?

Here's the hint: .166666666666667

http://t.co/TZxVauxdK5

......

Its 1/6!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's another one: the second half is obviously a railroad sign. You know where it's from? 

Clue: "Great Scott!"

http://t.co/soiJMM1OG4

.....

Its Time Machine!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you know that 5 different life-sized statues of Hatsune Miku have been created? Just imagine having these in your own home. Learn about each statue in the image descriptions.









The very first life-sized statue of Hatsune Miku was first featured at the New Chitose airport in Sapporo during the 2012 Snow Miku festival. She was later used at the Tokyo JOYPOLIS center to celebrate the launch of the first Project Diva F game for PS3 and PS Vita. 

Photo source: http://atsubetsukumin.deviantart.com/art/Life-size-HATSUNE-MIKU-part3-284672976










The second life-size statue is based on artwork by iXima, who is also known as the official illustrator for Hatsune Miku V3. This statue has been displayed at many events, most recently at Japan Expo in Paris. 

Photo source: http://atsubetsukumin.deviantart.com/art/LIFESIZE-HATSUNE-MIKU-2013-353454497










The third statue created, the "Deep Sea Girl" statue was first displayed at the "Hatsune Miku in Greenland" event in Japan, and is now featured at the Knowledge Capital event. 

Image source: http://pic.twitter.com/JEGxPeFtUt










The 4th statue ever created was a promotional statue for "THE END", a Vocaloid opera featuring Hatsune Miku. 

Photo source: http://inside.anime-expo.org/music/2013-05/hatsune-miku-life-size-figure-the-end-opera/










The "Angel Miku" statue is the 5th statue so far. She was first displayed at the Wing Shop at Haneda Airport in Japan, and later featured at Miku Expo in Jakarta. 

Photo source: http://www.deepjapan.org/a/2374


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 18, 2014)

^^


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Share! Let's get her where she wants 









☆ Please Vote to Support Luo Tianyi ☆
Luo Tianyi needs one million votes to be on the ‘中國夢之聲’ (Chinese Idol) TV show. We would be really grateful if you could spare a few moments and vote for Luo Tianyi by clicking the URL below and clicking the Support button!! You can only vote for 1 time per day.

VOCANESE Official Website:http://vocanese.com/chineseidol


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 19, 2014)

Aww don't cry, we are all here for you.
Almost there!
miku | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45407538






♪ | DXD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45409878






いつぞやの | domco. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45410315






「とりかえっこ！」 | あり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45402356






ミクちゃん | ふか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45414878






＊ | HALLジオン＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45415002






マジカルな夏！ | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45417238






(?)
夕陽ミク | 真理恵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45414965






終わりの世界で落ちている。 | +Azoith 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45401885






す　き　？ | ちびみかん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45420117






v_flower | 軽視 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45414228

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2014)

#5
glow | Nine 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45423807






鏡音 | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45430766






どっちも着たい | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45439560






Look inside!
ろぐ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45425888






『初音ミク 7th Anniversaryフェア』バッグサンプル | Ｙおじさん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45428037






(..•˘_˘•..) | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45436185






ちびミクさん0552 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45435080






メランコリック | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45427926



This artist is so special








去年のこたみく | をかだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45437948








^^
ボトルミク | sennro 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45423831






メイルカ | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45429277






深海少女 | Spencer_sais 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45422553






⋆⋆⋆ | かのあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45416917






初音ミク | yusuke.(お仕事募集中) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45429119






Eeh Miku-chan >.<
夏っぽい（当社比）ミクさん | 藤島製１号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45436013






☁☁☁ | 貓紗 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45427838






いーあるふぁんくらぶ | 0000 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45430753






IA CUSTOM | Dying 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45438635

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2014)

coud18 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> where can i download original song of miku?

Click to collapse



Well... You can buy them, if you can. Supporting your fav producer.
But google is your friend.
Note that not all songs are to be found. Like, special ones in albums.

Look vocadb.net


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't think I can make it in time ...


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally! What you all have been waiting for! 2 more classic Project DIVA songs will be available as PjD F 2nd DLC!

*Ai Kotoba/DECO*27 (from PjD 2nd)
*Sekiranun Graffiti/ryo (from PjD extend)

Along with the songs are these modules:

*TYPE2020 (7th Dragon 2020 outfit)
*Shiny (Sekiranun Graffiti outfit)

The DLCs will be live in JP PS Store next Thursday at JPY500 for each song and JPY300 for each module.

Also, Kocchi Muite Baby/ryo (from PjD 2nd) might also get its DLC later on to celebrate Magical Mirai 2014, but it's not yet confirmed.

http://www.projectdiva.fr/2014/08/20/project-diva-f-2nd-sekiranun-graffiti-et-ai-kotoba-en-dlc/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

青い鳥 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45454055






深海少女 | nanobe 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45443947






Sing. | へび 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45460948






Mix inside
らくがきまとめ | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45442779






??
Sweety,Sweety! | HIIRO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45454473






Damn O.O
ちびミクさん0553 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45456073






^^
「☀」 | SAIL澪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45453252






summer holiday | きゃしー@ついったー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45442200






こちらへどうぞ... | jandy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45449048






深海少女 | Facai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45451913

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Please welcome one of our newest Vocatrance producers, Swift.


My Way ( Remastered ) - Hatsune Miku V3 Sweet 






So sweet ^^


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Time Machine/1640mp (164 x 40mp) and 1/6 -out of the gravity-/Vocaliod (not a typo) are heading to Arcade Future Tone next Thursday.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hatsune Miku V3 is also heading to Arcade Future Tone next week.

http://info.miku.sega.jp/1718


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Screenshot of the F 2nd DLC Songs are posted in the website!

Along with the Song and Module DLCs are more free-limited skins: MIKU&LUKA in BOX; Miku (Black Ivy); and Memoria (Green), and, in some other time, the SURPRISE GUEST!!!

Oh yeah, judging by the fact that the stage looks the same, Kocchi Muite Baby is actually a RE: CREATE (well, currently).

http://info.miku.sega.jp/1696

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

New 8#prince 


Carry Me Off - Hatsune Miku






Album details: http://www.mikufan.com/8princehachiojip-to-release-new-album-twinkle-world-on-august-27th/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Sony may have something exciting to announce on August 27th regarding Magical Mirai.

http://www.mikufan.com/sony-japan-teases-magical-mirai-mystery-event-on-playstation-plus-website/


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 21, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Please welcome one of our newest Vocatrance producers, Swift.
> 
> 
> My Way ( Remastered ) - Hatsune Miku V3 Sweet
> ...

Click to collapse



*I like this song. The artwork is great too.*.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> *I like this song. The artwork is great too.*.

Click to collapse



yeah it is


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 21, 2014)

The experience of sharing a drink with Hatsune Miku can now be enjoyed with the Oculus Rift.

http://www.mikufan.com/share-a-drink-with-hatsune-miku-with-uculus-rift/


great! now am only missing an oculus...


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

The Amazon.com preorder bonuses for Project Diva F 2nd have been detailed:
http://blogs.sega.com/2014/08/21/hatsune-miku-project-diva-f-2nd-amazon-com-pre-order-bonus/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Only 4 more days until the 2014 Racing Miku scaled figure goes on preorder! Kahotan has given us a closer look with a photo review.

http://www.mikufan.com/kahotan-give...e-2014-racing-miku-figure-prorders-announced/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

[KARENT Special]

[Hatsune Miku 7th Anniversary]

Her voice is like a seven-colored rainbow.
It delivers hearty music to your sky.
Hope a lot more songs will continue to echo throughout the world.
Let's celebrate Hatsune Miku 7th Anniversary. 








Track list:




1♪　toa / Patchwork Staccato"
2♪　lightspop / Piece of Junk World
3♪　waka/IMBK / Tokyo Aqualium
4♪　waka/IMBK / Magical Candy
5♪　narry / angelite
6♪  okameP / Erica
7♪　colate / clover
8♪　tilt-six / electrosaturator
9♪　iso / Kemono
10♪　chariken-P / Transmitted Music
11♪　P,',Rhythmatiq / Wings of heart
12♪　SolPie / Yulan Palace
13♪　As'257G / Speed of light




more info : http://www.mikufan.com/karent-releases-hatsune-miku-7th-anniversary-celebration-albums/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

The live stream for Hatsune Miku's Magical Mirai concert in Osaka has been announced:
http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv190578094


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Required: Tons of tissues T^T

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24247396

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

alright I need everybody here.
Fans come here!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Well.. I'll post it anyway, since some might be sleeping.



2 free wallpapers are up on KarenT celebrating Miku-chan's 7th birthday
















Get here : http://karent.jp/special/miku14


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

,>o<

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45484859


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2014)

秘密の地 | GLYCAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45477549






Look inshide 
1日1ボカロ | 佳奈＠広コミ【H10】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45479760







ちびミクさん0554 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45479394






>.<
お知らせ | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45466289






Song in description. Miku-chan
背景、夏に溺れる | れい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45482823






??
♥ | [email protected]修行中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45470781






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45469972






初音ミク | ✿ なつみ ✿ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45468198

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mamitan was able to get some close up photos of the Tell Your World figure that was featured at the Summer WonFes. Check out the gallery on her blog!

http://mamitan.goodsmile.info/2014/08/hatsune-miku-tell-your-world/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2014)

Gotta go fast to reach my goal!






【あと10日】愛言葉Ⅱ | あー11 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45484560






ロミオとシンデレラ＋【C86新刊委託情報】 | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45490600






Oh look its Rana 
ボーカロイド　Rana | 神藤かみち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45483936






??
8.21 | Hico_★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45491973






?
miku | まなもこたん♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45497358






YUKARI | 時雨 （TOKIAME） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45499083






雪ミク2015 | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45495675






Why  this hit me so hard :'(
WHY DO YOU HAVE TO REMIND ME OF THIS MR.ARTIST >:'(
Aww Miku-chan :'(
削除 | のら兎＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45481275






slash! | jandy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45490834






lights & beats | GKN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45484495






妄 想 税 ￥ | ちびみかん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45502020






いあちゃん | 柑雫糖 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45492266






Just in time
ミクニャン | MT2Y・モニョ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45487687






^^
ピカチュウとリンちゃん | 流嘉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45491710






荼毘に付す | 乃木びすこ/プロフ更新 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45493190






すやすや | とまち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45491415

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2014)

Have you seen this selection of special albums on KarenT for celebrating Hatsune Miku's 7th anniversary? There are also two free high resolution wallpapers for download, illustrated by Nidy-2D-.

Special page: http://karent.jp/special/miku14


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2014)

New  ika and MOSAIC.TUNE 

狛犬の双音 - Kagamine Len and Rin






.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 23, 2014)

Miku Hatsune sings FF6 Terra's Theme






Music, Lyrics, Illustration & PV by: Ceres-P


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Full Crossfade for HachiojiP's Album "Twinkle World"







Tracklist :
1: Prologue
2: Twinkle World feat. 初音ミク
3: Carry Me Off feat. 初音ミク
4: REWRITER feat. GUMI
5: Find Me feat. 初音ミク
6: ショコラティック＊ラブ feat. 初音ミク
7: Super Sonic Love feat. 初音ミク
8: ストックホルム feat. 巡音ルカ
9: Heart Chrome feat. 杏音鳥音
10: Weekender Girl feat. 初音ミク (八王子P Remix)*
11: Still Love You feat. 初音ミク
12: 弱虫ロケット feat. 初音ミク
13: Tomorrow feat. 初音ミク
14: Epilogue


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking to buy any Vocaloid albums, concert disks or books? Look at this special offer by CDJapan for Hatsune Miku's anniversary, and earn big rewards for future goods. 

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8127

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 24, 2014)

トランプミク | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45513952






It was Defoko 
ちびミクさん0555 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45516292






レーシングミク2014 | もしょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45504581






You're so cute ^^
むすぅ | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45505208






【あと９日】clock lock works | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45504375






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45509958

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2014)

REMINDER! Luo Tianyi needs one million (1,000,000) votes to be on a Chinese idol TV show called "中國夢之聲"! So far, she has about 490,000 votes. So if everyone on the page votes once, you know where she'd be going! You can vote once a day! Get to work, VOCALOID fans!

http://vocanese.com/chineseidol

YOU CAN VOTE ONCE A DAY.
SHARE!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2014)

VOCANESE and Net Eace Games (网易游戏) will hold "Collaboration Event" on August 26th at Beijing in the Chaoyang District. At the event, VOCANESE will be announced the winners of the first stage of the Yuezheng Ling (乐正绫) voice creation contest. In addition. they'll be unveiling a new character of Vocaloid. In fact, known as ‘the father of VOCALOID’ Kenmochi Hideki (剣持秀紀. Yamaha sound technology development center team leader) will be appearing on the event!!

VOCANESE Official Weibo (official website):http://weibo.com/vocanese


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2014)

Totally unexpected ._.





In other news, it appears Gachapoid will be getting a V3 and Internet Co. may also be creating another VOCALOID*as well! We'll keep you posted with news regarding these two voicebanks.

Original News Source:
http://39mikustream.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/v3.html

FR:
http://vocaloid.fr/news/522/gachapoid-une-v3-en-route-et-un-nouveau

ES:
http://www.vocaloid.cl/2014/08/gachapoid-v3-y-nuevo-voicebank-de-internet-co/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2014)

[MIKU EXPO] We are happy to introduce ” Sharing The World by BIGHEAD feat.Hatsune Miku” - the main theme song of MiKU EXPO in LA & NY!!

Watch it on YouTube:





This is the first single of BIGHEAD, a new project by composer of "Story Rider"!

It is a song about reaching out to each other through creation, with Hatsune Miku bringing together people all over the world in a common feeling of positivity.

"Sharing The World by BIGHEAD feat.Hatsune Miku"
Music&Lyrics: BIGHEAD (http://bighead-official.tumblr.com/)
Vocal: Hatsune Miku
Sound Engineer: Kei Suzuki (SYNC LIVE JAPAN, Inc)
*This version of Hatsune Miku English DB is under development

-HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Los Angeles & New York-*
[Los Angeles]
3D Live Concerts @nokia Theatre: Oct. 11th&12th
"Hatsune Miku Halloween Party" @ Los Angeles Center Studios: Oct. 11th&12th*
Website:*http://mikuexpo.com/la

[New York]
New York @Hammerstein Ballroom: Oct. 17th&18th
Hatsune Miku Art Exhibition “Universal Positivity” @ Wallplay Oct 9th-19th
Website:*http://mikuexpo.com/ny


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2014)

The all new theme song for Hatsune Miku Expo in Los Angeles and New York has a great meaning behind the lyrics. It also confirms the beta development of a second Hatsune Miku English voice bank.

http://www.mikufan.com/theme-song-f...-new-english-voicebank-development-confirmed/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 25, 2014)

Umm...planning for events at MIKU EXPO Halloween Party in LA now. Maybe we can have live drawing events outside, Halloween Costume contest definitely, Vocaloid software presentation hopefully...and what else do you want to do/ have? Give us your requests! #mikuexpo

-HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in Los Angeles & New York- 
[Los Angeles]
3D Live Concerts @nokia Theatre: Oct. 11th&12th
"Hatsune Miku Halloween Party"@ Los Angeles Center Studios: Oct. 11th&12th 
Website: http://mikuexpo.com/la

[New York]
New York @Hammerstein Ballroom: Oct. 17th&18th
Hatsune Miku Art Exhibition “Universal Positivity”@ Wallplay Oct 9th-19th
Website: http://mikuexpo.com/ny


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Song in description. Pinky Promise
指切り | 72 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45529856






【あと8日】ODDS&ENDS | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45524486






00LEN | 蒼茉ゆる(96まめ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45524521






Song in description. Miku-chan
;-;
骨 | サツキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45543070






鏡音らくがきログ6 | セトラ＠夏コミ３日目東ヨ06b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45531960






納めましょう | 芥子粒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45533841






Dat hair 
Mmmmm
39 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45537818






Song in description. Luka-san
ギムレット | じゅる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45528327






SNOW　LIGHT | オカシイ カホ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45540658






I don't really know what the video is about in the description. Kaito V3
メランコリック【kaito v3】 | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45542166






星空 | 雲桑 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45526551






Tianyi 
❀ | lilee 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45521596






?
みく | ノガロ. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45537551






✧✧✧ | かのあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45537918






魔導師レン | aqua regia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45538116






Song in description. Miku-chan
ケモノノノ | riria009＠しのゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45527159






夢をあげるよ | ミザ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45532634






番凩 | 深藍醬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45543356



Fan service.








Literally.
VoiceRoids
いらっしゃいませ！ | 黒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45522958








ミク秋記念 | lain1 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45536164






▲▽▲ | イオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45537204

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fresh 40meterP 


名前のない星 / Star with no name* - Gumi






*Google translated.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy birthday Lily


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Racing Miku 2014 1/8th scale figure will begin accepting preorders starting from August 26th(12:00 JST) to September 24th(21:00 JST).

Product details:*http://www.goodsmile.info/en/product/4552


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

In surprising news, the Sandmaster Racing Miku 2014 version RC car was also opened to preorders starting today.*

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8175


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Another MJQ x EmapthP ft. Miku V3 English


Persephone - Hatsune Miku V3 English





Music, Vocaloid - Tuning & Mastering/Mix:
MJQ

Art, Lyrics & Vocal Arrangement:
EmpathP


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

New PolyphonicBranch ft. Rana 


流線クライズ / Streamline Cries - Rana


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Cover song in description. Rin and Len 
➊ | △○□× 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45552627






^^
終わらない音楽を | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45558063






【あと7日】千本桜 | hitotoce 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45546600






○♡▽ | まなもこ♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45559382






水着ミク | みなせなぎ@３日目東ユ-10a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45547887






^^
Bottle Miku * Burning Miku | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45559925






★★★ | heremia＠Twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45546347






□□□ | ちびみかん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45544106






サマーアイドル | 河原チサト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45547548

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

Good Smile Company Racing Miku 2014 is now out for pre-order!!

Hurry to the Good Smile Company Online Shop to order!

http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/top/gsrscawd00003.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 26, 2014)

--NEW VOCALOID--

Zhanyin Lorra (戦音Lorra) has been reveled by VOCANESE! Thanks to some people over at Vocaloid Otaku, we've gotten the information about her translated. As for her voice provider, voting is currently in progress and you can visit the website showing her to decide!

Website: http://zy.163.com/2014/vocaloidlorra/


--Information--
Name: Zhan Yin Lorra (Battle Sound Lorra)
Character setting: 大怒罗年 (Unknown meaning)
Age: 16 years old (actually is 163 years old)
Height: 163cm
Weight: 45kg
Character item: her loudspeakers on the outside
Appearance: White hair, has different coloured eyes (and an awakened right eye) 
Character: Before her 'eye awakening', she's quiet and reticent, and she will show strangers her shy side. After her 'eye awakening' she'll be energetic and would show her strong features, and will fully activate her 'Lorra 音域' (no idea what that means is it range or something)

A quiet and reticent 16 year old girl, who came to the human world from a magical dimension with a mysterious mission. Due to a dimensional turbulence, the exit was misplaced (can also mean displaced), and she just happened to smash into Ling Yue Zheng's house (so Ling's house was built at the dimension's intersection...). The first time Zhan Yin Lorra came to the human world, she was very unfamiliar with her surroundings. Only in music, she has a supernatural/superhuman feel and a clear, cold voice. With Ling Yue Zheng's help, she became a VOCALOID. Zhan Yin Lorra has an 'eye awakening' ability which can give her an insight to which person has a musical potential and she can activate this potential through her voice, giving (it) the equivalent of magic.


Source: http://www.vocaloidotaku.net/index.php?/topic/53962-chinese-vocaloid3-zhanyin-lorra/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fan voting for the We Love Fine art contest is open! Cast your votes by giving a score of 1~5 for your favorite designs. If you vote on all designs, you will be entered for a chance to win a special prize. And if you haven't submitted your designs yet, you still have until September 2nd. Good luck! 

http://contest.welovefine.com/contest/89-hatsune-miku-design-contest-2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

Miku Fans in and near Canada!

Crypton presents the film screening "MIKU EXPO revealed: ROAD TO MIKU EXPO in INDONESIA 2014" at Fan Expo Canada 2014!
Tickets are free, first come first serve!

You have the chance to also win 2 MIKU EXPO tickets for NY and other Miku gimmicks!!!

The event is on*
Sunday Aug 31, START 12:15-* @metro Toronto Convention Centre!

Don't miss it!

https://www.facebook.com/events/269430679927108/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

The official Hatsune Miku Youtube channel has uploaded a new video today. A special interview with Hiroyuki Ito, CEO of Crypton Future Media:


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

MMD PV of 39

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24246126

Cute ^^

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

【あと６日】嘘つき造花 | イオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45570105






残暑お見舞い申し上げます | スギダラ節 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45566624






無題 | DOMO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45575783






ポニテルカ | minaho 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45567406






むすー | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45582364






尊徳の感情はないの | 未琴圭 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45580040

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hatsune Miku x Maple Story

http://maplestory.nexon.co.jp/campaign/miku/festival.asp


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

OMG *-*
its that instrument from Innocence 3DPV

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24277421

Innocence 3DPV


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

lol


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 27, 2014)

did I share this ?
ah, no matter. again if.

XD
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24240965


----------



## Phenomious (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone own any vocaloid dolls bought from eBay? Cause I might just buy a couple of them for my niece. She's a huge fan! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2014)

Phenomious said:


> Anyone own any vocaloid dolls bought from eBay? Cause I might just buy a couple of them for my niece. She's a huge fan!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Welcome!

I don't have any dolls or figures, though I wish for one... At least :'(

Maybe other fans here have some.
@Android Pizza or @ThatKawaiiGuy I guess... Or maybe @lovehoshi and @SonicX2014 

I don't know XD

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2014)

機械なので | 寺田てら@ﾃｨｱN21a委託 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45601710






>.<
ミクさん♪ | ひろ＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45590576






i | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45590839






GUMI | 潮音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45598491






Haha, well done artist.
ビー玉 | 林ゆっけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45595253






ねぎとろ | のら兎＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45587284






【パロ】宝石の鏡音 | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45597830






THE_BLUE | つきみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45594779






4th Lily | ももぱん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45591623






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45595484






Cute IA ^^
Look inside.
ボカロとオリジナルのログ | ふらいあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45586908






charm | イオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45597353






魔女リン | aqua regia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45589155






最強BLUE! | ﾘﾏ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45589880






モッチモチにしてあげる。 | Takaminn 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45605027






りんと音が聞こえたなら | hazime 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45595004






Awww, that song ^^
【あと5日】雨のちSweet*Drops | すずはら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45597378






華耀 | もつに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45603255






ぷんぷんミクちゃん | HUMMER 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45592381

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> OMG *-*
> its that instrument from Innocence 3DPV
> 
> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24277421
> ...

Click to collapse



The Unknown Instrument from the classic "Innocence" PV has been recreated in real life.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8187


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2014)

Line users 

Senbonzakura invaded Line Sticker shop today
Its for 100coins

JSYN

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 28, 2014)

thats what he said >.<


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2014)

New Mitchie M 

New video from Mitchie M today! The following music video "burenai ai de" uses the same model from Rohto's "Digi-Eye AR" app. 
Please enjoy!


(Turn CC on for subs)


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2014)

Song in description. Gumi-chan
漂流少女 | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45623100






軍服ミク | モノゴ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45615975



Fan service...








水着ハク | minaho 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45615433








鏡の向こうのあなたは今何をしていますか？ | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45622217






At all
初音ミクさんの衣装を水着化してみた | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45618334






二息歩行 | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45618452






miku✿~ | Diten 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45609047






うさみみパーカー | 棗 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45615111






新刊通販のおしらせ | ふゆこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45611101

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2014)

The upcoming Autumn Family Mart lottery promotion will feature the Hatsune Miku: LAT Miku Autumn ver. figure as the top prize. It's based on the original LAT scale figure.

Additional Details (Japanese): http://blog.piapro.net/2014/08/z1408292-1.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 29, 2014)

You only have until September 2nd to submit your entry! Fan voting will close on September 16th.










[Countdown!] 
Don't Miss your chance to win a trip to MIKU EXPO!
HATSUNE MIKU DESIGN CONTEST 2 is now on We Love Fine !
Submit your design by 11:59pm PST 9/2/14!
Rating is Open now too! 
Rate your favourite design!
http://contest.welovefine.com/contest/89-hatsune-miku-design-contest-2

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Here is the full prize list for the upcoming autumn lottery promotion for Family Mart and TSUYATA & ANIMATE Group. 

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8203


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Seventh Heavens | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45628919






貝殻とドレス | みけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45640227






[ meteor ] | Reika 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45643459






中二的鏡音 | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45628947






._.
【あと3日】トゥイー・ボックスの人形劇場 | よだれ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45628710






【あと４日】初めての恋が終わる時 | lilicho 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45609503






✦✦✦ | かのあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45637632






【告知】MEIKO生誕祭2014のあれこれ【募集】 | みおざき とにょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45631501






Kaito you big perv >:|
落書き | XDacjyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45635389






夜空 | 林ゆっけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45635051






Here we go.
7th | Gnity 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45628910

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

The official Snow Miku 2015 website has launched today. It shows a brief history regarding Snow Miku, and tells us that next year's Snow Miku Festival will start on February 5th. 

http://piapro.net/snowmiku2015/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

This is the newest life-sized Hatsune Miku statue on display at Magical Mirai in Osaka. This makes the 6th life-sized statue so far. 

Source: http://pic.twitter.com/FSJb1byO9w

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

3900 posts of greatness 

And I'll take this, thank you very much 













Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

next target will be 3939


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

KORG has collaborated with Crypton to create a rather interesting Hatsune Miku product for guitarists. 
Check it out: 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SeeU 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

MikuFlick Pack 03 for MikuFlick/02 is now available in App Store: World is Mine/ryo, Your Diva/azuma, and Time Limit/North-T.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

[Pixi × Hatsune Miku Collaboration!]
“Hatsune Miku – One Day in Paris”

French traditional figure maker Pixi, well known in Europe for making figures of popular comic-book characters, is giving his own original version of Hatsune Miku, in a series of three small-format metal figures, called “Hatsune Miku – A Day in Paris”.

Entirely hand-made and hand-painted in France, the artisanal making process allows for a limited production of only 390 serial-numbered items, each packaged in the typical red Pixi box and decorated inside with a cute Parisian shop background.

These are absolute collector items, little artworks that will let the hearts of Miku fans and lovers of handcraft all around the world beat faster!

Order now your set of these unique figures of the “Pixi×Hatsune Miku” collaboration! Figures can be ordered in Japan from Crypton’s EC site, and from Pixi’s EC site elsewhere.

[FRENCH | ENGLISH] Pixi order page :
pixi.plastoy.fr/miku

[JAPANESE] Crypton order page :
www.crypton.co.jp/pixi


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

1 hour left


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

13 minutes >.<


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

@Android Pizza @lovehoshi @SonicX2014 @ThatKawaiiGuy @eduardog131

Is anybody here 


1m left


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU-CHAN 








(ITS NOT MINE I JUST EDITED IT A BIT)

















NOT ENOUGH NEED MORE!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Aug 30, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza @lovehoshi @SonicX2014 @ThatKawaiiGuy @eduardog131
> 
> Is anybody here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This guyyyy


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> This guyyyy

Click to collapse



:'D


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Happy birthday Miku-chan, my love ^^
*hug*






You are the reason am here ^^
For you.


GET READY FOR SPAMMING!


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Aug 30, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> :'D

Click to collapse



Her birthday is 13 hours away for me


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Her birthday is 13 hours away for me

Click to collapse



I celebrate twice lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Where is @Android Pizza when you need him 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

It is now August 31st in Japan, meaning it is now officially Hatsune Miku's 7th anniversary! It has been an amazing 7 years full of many creative wonders, and mikufan.com is thankful to have been a part of it. Happy Birthday, Miku!

Birthday illustration courtesy of Imoko Chuko from Pixiv: http://pixiv.net/i/45684833

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

OMG ITS HERE :'D
I HAVE BEEN REPEATING THAT THE CROSSFADE JUST FOR THIS :')
THANK YOU!

8月31日





Music : DECO*27
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■ http://deco27.com/
■ http://twitter.com/deco27

Illustration : awoko
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/25800336
■ https://twitter.com/awokokko

Piano : 40mP
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/7975931
■ https://twitter.com/40mP

Additional Arrange : kous
■ http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/7345364
■ https://twitter.com/kous1128


----------



## GuestK00100 (Aug 30, 2014)

OH NO! I WAS LATE TO THE PARTY! IF ONLY I DIDN'T HAVE SATURDAY SCHOOL!
Anyways, I am here now. Happy birthday indeed.
Will cake be served? lol


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> OH NO! I WAS LATE TO THE PARTY! IF ONLY I DIDN'T HAVE SATURDAY SCHOOL!
> Anyways, I am here now. Happy birthday indeed.
> Will cake be served? lol

Click to collapse



Ooh you're here for the cake 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Too bad I ate it 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Fanart by James Mo on Facebook





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

We need more cakes!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Happy 7th Birthday-o, Miku-san!!

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/1409299447


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Warm up!







MIKU in Osaka! | U35 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45664851






和ミク | 麻先みち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45653137






マジカルミライ2014!!! | MONQ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45650230






▲ | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45663109






無題 | すずか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45648601






悲しくはない― | [email protected]く02a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45663280






無題 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45643667






あわせて２１ | 望月よもぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45649328






Seeu | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45664862






花ミク✿ | ぽむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45659446






【あと２日】おじゃま虫 | 沈海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45665598






Song in description. Gumi
Stardust Shortcake | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45659354






初音ミク | LinLin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45650987






恋した | くるくる数字 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45655077






7th Birthday | Aki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45664358

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Aug 30, 2014)

Wait is SeeU's birthday today too? If so, happy birthday to both Miku and SeeU.
初音ミクの誕生日おめでとう！
SeeU 생일 축하합니다!
Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk 2 + googel translate lol


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Wait is SeeU's birthday today too? If so, happy birthday to both Miku and SeeU.
> 初音ミクの誕生日おめでとう！
> SeeU 생일 축하합니다!
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk 2 + googel translate lol

Click to collapse



SeeU is 30th
Miku-chan is 31st which is now in Japan


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Holograph - Hatsune Miku Append Dark


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

There are hundreds of new songs on niconico 

Go check them out


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 30, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @Android Pizza @lovehoshi @SonicX2014 @ThatKawaiiGuy @eduardog131
> 
> Is anybody here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*I'm here now.  Got my laptop computer fixed. Now I'm catching up on what I missed.*


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> *I'm here now.  Got my laptop computer fixed. Now I'm catching up on what I missed.*

Click to collapse



Hey Sonic


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

remember the producer who made the theme song for 2014 MikuExpo ft. Hatsune Miku's new English beta ?
also is the one who made StoryRider 

Sharing The World - Hatsune Miku 





well now he has a Facebook page 
give it a like if you like 
And don't forget to share
https://www.facebook.com/bigheadcom


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

ziima, a new producer.

REVIVE - Hatsune Miku Append Dark


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

this needs its own post


----------



## Implicates (Aug 31, 2014)

Kaito swagggg


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Implicates said:


> Kaito swagggg

Click to collapse



you mean perv-scarf swag


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

【Heart Beats】 Happy Birthday MIKU!! 【7周年!!】


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

MikuMiku posts!
yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

With the massive flood of news, we decided it would be best to prioritize posts, so publication was pushed back for a while. Without further ado, here is the full article of Mitchie M's "Burenai ai de" PV.

http://www.mikufan.com/mitchie-m-releases-full-lenght-version-of-burenai-ai-de/


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

PIXIV IS STUCK! REPEAT, PIXIV IS STUCK!

I think its overloaded. 
Pixiv couldnt handle the Mikus XD


----------



## GuestK00100 (Aug 31, 2014)

Attack of the Mikus XD

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Attack of the Mikus XD
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that sure took them 15m to get it back XD
its up!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Last warm up!








～MIKU'S 7TH BIRTHDAY～ | 薯子Chuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45684833






❤Happy Birthday Miku❤ | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45667371






♡ | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45677729






遅刻遅刻ゥ | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45672908






8.31 | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45683256






青 | Irony 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45673909






a | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45668622






【あと1日】ありふれたせかいせいふく | つみきすみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45674356






Song in description. Gumi
ダンスホールドール | 6274 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45660403






wonder miku | Pack 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45677454






やまぐちぼかろ。 | じゃむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45669411






歌を君に | まいむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45667455






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45673212






Happy Birthday！ | Drac. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45686347

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Miku!!!
To all Miku fans around the world: THANK YOU SO MUCH for fantastic support over all these years!! Let's keep Miku's energy going for many more years to come, spreading the word - spreading UNIVERSAL POSITIVITY worldwide!!
NOW! Let's celebrate Miku today & very very soon at MIKU EXPO in LA & NY in October 2014!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Magical Mirai 2014 in Osaka's photo reports!
Magical Mirai, Hatsune Miku festival was held in Osaka on August 30th.*

Here is photo report for those who couldn't attend the event! but Don't forget, Magical Mirai will be in Tokyo on September 20th, and there will be*‪#‎MIKUEXPO‬*in LA&NY this October!

Magical Mirai:*http://magicalmirai.com/2014/index_en.html
Hatsune Miku Expo:*http://mikuexpo.com/

HERE IS THE PHOTO REPORT ALBUM : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=np.42641110.100000956052254


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Happy Birthday Miku Hatsune! 2014【VOCALOID MUGEN Quickie】


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Awww ^^


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

MayoRiyo


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Sweet ^^


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hatsune Miku's 7th anniversary deserved a site post as well. We also included a small gallery of birthday illustrations from Pixiv. 
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8254

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

Good Smile Company has released this awesome promotional video for Good Smile Racing's special merchandise project. 2014 Racing Miku also makes an appearance: 






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

#mikuexpo Main Theme song "Sharing The World by Bighead " is now on iTunes Store! Yes, Karaoke ver. is also available too...let's sing together at MIKU EXPO 

iTunes Store: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/sharing-the-world-single/id911688468

Watch now on Youtube:


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

New VerseQuence =)

Melody - Hatsune Miku V3 English


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 31, 2014)

There were some interesting new reveals at the recent Magical Mirai in Osaka.

Details can be found in the article. 

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8256


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy 7th Birthday Hatsune Miku!

http://media.goboiano.com/list/1901-31-hatsune-miku-creations-celebrating-her-7th-birthday%21

from GoBoiano


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Traditional Chinese version of "Hatsune Miku -Project DIVA- F 2nd" Traditional Chinese will be released on December 11th!*

Check news on Sega 亞洲 page:https://www.facebook.com/sega.asiacs


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Alright!

I'll be posting the rankings as 4 parts. If 2 parts, I'll break Tapatalk... Just like last time :/

Here I come!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

But first, some news 





Yey! Miku's birthday surprise is finally ready fo you!
‪#‎mikuexpo‬ 2014 in Indonesia's exclusive 30mins live concert footage is now onCrunchyroll !
Watch now on Crunchyroll! : Here


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Crunchyroll offers you a chance to win yourself a pair of tickets to Miku Expo in destination of your choice. Contest details can be found below.






"Sharing the World" CONTEST! Our friends over at*Crypton Future Media*have given us one pair of tickets to Miku Expo in either NY or LA as well as TWO*Hatsune Miku grab bags and we want to give them to YOU! We also have an exclusive look at Miku Expo for you to enjoy!*

For details, and to enter visit:
http://www.crunchyroll.com/forumtop...ntest-crunchyroll-exclusive-miku-expo-footage

More details : http://www.mikufan.com/crunchyroll-...clusive-miku-expo-in-jakarta-concert-footage/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

(1/4)
With Rella on top 







#1 no wonder XD
ハジメテノオト | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691349






#2
七年目の歌姫へ | 月穂 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691291






愛の魔法 | Nine 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689613






Silly HSP 
Cute though ^^
ミクさん7周年おめ | かんざき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45713951






2014.08.31♪ | IKU♥1539 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45694105






miku | mery 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45695227






Happy Birthday | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689840






7th | さいね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689436






8/31 | Aちき@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45707049






I LOVE THIS ARTIST ^^
受けとめて | にわ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45698903






6 | えこいくしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45692103






Type-2020 | ZeN☂ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45692749






*hugs*
0831 | 鮎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691450






Happy Birthday！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690015






-Ⅶ- | Saru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690016






Aww come on :'( don't cry :'(
We love you :'(
We are here for you :'(
Please Miku-chan *hugs*
８/３１ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689756






♫ | おむ烈＊メ活３目隠30 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689534






Description.
ミクさん | ukyo_rst 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689786






みくたん | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689392






今年も満開の爱 | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690612






♥ | Lpip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690152






Aww
ミクたん！ | あれっくす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45707083






8/31 | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689467






7th♥Anniversary | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697450






電子No.1アイドル | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689447






ミクちゃんへ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689639






~7th~ | Achyue 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691296






ミクさんはぴば♪ | ひろ＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697828






初音鑑 | ままま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45694829






幾千の | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689494






Birth Miku | 吟 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45712000






+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+８／３１ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45694845






ﾅﾅ | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45706525






7th | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689576






！ | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689676






20140831 | 実梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689357






08/31 | みなせなぎ@３日目東ユ-10a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691312






2014.08.31 | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689457






Aww this song T^T
ミクさん誕生日おめでとう | ﾏｸｰ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697075






お誕生日おめでとう！ | 湯屋きょろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45694666






-★- | Rosele 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45714010






MIKU | 駄犬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697420






△▼△MIKU 7th△▼△ | 千助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45693544






THANK YOU!
LOVE YOU!
❤HAPPY BIRTHDAY❤ | 黑川紙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689412






ミク誕生日2014 | りょーの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45700469






永遠の世界一番の姫様 | Lyodi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689561






おめでとう | うさしろまに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45704154

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

(2/4)








ミク誕生祭 | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45698519






^^
7th Anniversary! | 八三 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689366






ミク誕 | wara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45701646






ミク誕 | kise 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45714595






誕生日だそうで | ぶくろて 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697275






歌姫 | kina 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45705610






?
for 39 | 夜宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45699477






7回目のお誕生日 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45710374






^^
おめでとう！！ | ぬいら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45700362






Glory 3usi9 
×7 | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45715835






７周目 | コウベ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45702754






⋆:*:･ﾟ'☆,｡･:*:⋆ | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689375






ミクダイブ | CAFFEIN＠日曜東ユ46a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45693033





39!
8/31 | 芥子粒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45692139






2014/3/31 | -龍華- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689695






8.31！ミク誕生日 | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689378






Happy Birth Day☆ | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45712131






7th | 潮音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690167






8/31 | poni 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691355






お誕生日 | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689424






全部受け止めるよ | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45708841






お誕生日ケーキ | 221 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45699416






誕生日 | V-hu_愁音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689500






Aww *hugs*
miku♥39 | 姫神かをり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45699927






８＋３１ | 柑雫糖 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690445






世界に生まれた日 | 千澄 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45701892






ミク誕生日おめでとう！ | 都崎つのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689455






·Happy Birthday· | Prophet初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45713250






MIKU生日快樂!!!\(￣▽￣)/\(￣▽￣)/\(￣▽￣)/ | JF=謝菲 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45693534






-8.31.14- | 【hews】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697012






マジカルミライ | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45703505






歌姫の宇宙 | 瑛地 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697495






８＊３１ | がは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45713693






ななさい！ | hazime 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689430






\HAPPY BIRTHDAY/ | _FEI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45698825






7th | のむろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689374






誕生日 | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45707054






Let me lend you a hand Miku-chan ^^
でとうでとうでとう | niwa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45709518



Great... Fan service on her BDay ._.








７周年おめでとう！ | あまみね＠こみトレ ソ-22b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45709540








yellow | apring 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45695421






MIKU | ZEKO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45698746

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Half hour break lol

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

A full minute partial performance of "39" from Magical Mirai in Osaka has been uploaded to the official Hatsune Miku Youtube channel.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

The official Hatsune Miku Youtube channel has uploaded a short video report on "exhibition area" in Magical Mirai in Osaka. Please keep in mind that Magical Mirai will also take place in Tokyo on September 20th.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

(3/4)









Happy Birthday | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690449






ミクさんと結婚した | スだち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689445






ミクさんなな才 | カイマン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689797






Happy Bithday！初音ミクさん７歳おめでとー！！ | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45700767






億万の星 | TG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690242






>.<
ちびミクさん・よん本日発売です！ | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45708283






Happy birthday! | Genyaky（げんやき） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45709535






Miku 7th Birthday♪ | Cait 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45696837






ミク誕生祭2014☆ | Q將 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45696704






8/31 | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689501






HAPPY　BIRTHDAY | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689594






8*31 | しんしゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689976






おめでとう! | じゅーす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45696714






•。'゜Indigo Jellyfish•。'゜ | ふふ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45698920






０８３１！ | さつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689824






天使が生まれた日 | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45707447






ちびミクさん・よん発売記念カウントダウンイラストまとめ | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689188






８/31 | heremia＠Twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690263






You jelly Len ?
ミク姉　おめでと | よっち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690684






-7th- | WINDow 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45705968






初音ミク | じーわら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45701143






ミク誕2014 | あわしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45706866






●Happy Birthday● | くまはら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690701






ミク誕！ | 望月夢乃＠3日目東ロ-01a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690544






ミク誕！ | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689611






これからもよろしくね | るん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45700877






✿ | 歐MIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689558






えれくとりっく・えんじぇぅ | hii-sama 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45696396






i | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690120






✿ | からば子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45712955






みく、にゃにゃさい | tk8 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45694772






ミク誕！ | ことま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45693578






Ⅶth | page 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691008






7th！ | XDacjyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697975






ミクちゃんHappyBirthday！！！ | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689560






8.31 | 美神ピピ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697963






Happy 7th Birthday✿ | Nyalla 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45703739






39 | にわし＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45706649






GIF
BPM200以上はおやつに含まれますか？ジャケイラスト制作過程 | syuri22 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45682903






初音ミク生誕祭「…年後の私に…」 | はるよ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45705738






ミク誕 | YahaKo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45715430






【ミク】８＋３１＝３９【誕生祭】 | うるは＠紅楼夢か-3a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689301






•。'゜S t a r i n g•。'゜ | ふふ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689414






無題 | V蓝 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690975







M* | もち子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45697194






【ボカロ】7th | じゅん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45707282





@Android Pizza :|
ミク誕 | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45701814






♥ | marin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45709652






ミク誕！ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689629






おめでとうミク | 雨李 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689905






お誕生日おめでとう！ | Yuki Kiku 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45696098






ねがいごと | 沈海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45708936






<ARiA>/Happy Birthday to you | 忘川の泉眼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691948






Best gif ever!
Love it!
Share it!
ミクさん7周年 | ががめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45696589






ミク誕 | 水奈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45694550






ミク誕!!!! | あさのめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689616

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

(4/4)








7th Miku Happy Birthday | 啾比 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45705058



Fan service...








しまぱんさんは７歳になりました | Dr.レックス 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690983








Who's dat ?
Explain yourself artist.
青い子たち2014 | マシマ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689482






2014.08.31 | ちびみかん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45704137



I don't know..








ミクちゃん | 須影 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45711823








8.31 | 1916 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45712352






ミクおめでとう！！ | 梅子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45704418






^^
この歌声、いつまでも響け | 稲葉　裏亞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689446






C r y | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45709871






ミク誕 | あきのん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45708104






８/３１ | 蓬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45698255






み！ | 予感子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45701786






ミクさん７ｔｈ | 見習い社長 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45707930






Happy☆Birthday | 病 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45702094






Happy birthday | 風柚子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45692421






8/31 | 木尾 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45700589






ミク誕 | 帆那 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689466






ミクの誕生日 | あすとら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45694824






みくみくバースデー企画 | あごなすび 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45690886






ミク誕生祭2014 | そな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45689382






みくはぴば！ | 神影シユはちょっとスランプ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45691754






*+:｡.｡８．３１ ｡.｡:+* | まっぺ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45708899






08/31 MIKU | はる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45692858






Happy Birthday | famepeera 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45711871

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Sep 1, 2014)

warlock9000nt said:


> nya

Click to collapse



Erm...n-nya..a?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 1, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Erm...n-nya..a?

Click to collapse



Oh he's gone 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 2, 2014)

I really love Deco*27's new song. Simple yet complex and beautiful just like Miku.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Good afternoon


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> I really love Deco*27's new song. Simple yet complex and beautiful just like Miku.

Click to collapse



Hey, hoshi 

Yes indeed its just too beautiful.
It brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it .

Thank you Miku-chan for the most wonderful 7 years :')


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Share it!





Let's make "Sharing The World" music video together! and Win ‪#‎mikuexpo‬ Tickets!

We launched a new contest with Crunchyroll called "Share Your World"! Why?? Because we want to make a music video of "Sharing The World" by gathering your video showing YOUR LOVE for Miku! Sharing Your World with us now 

More info: http://bit.ly/1tnUyaQ 

Listen to "Sharing The World" now: 




<Rules>
[Prizes]
The 1st winner: A pair of MikuExpo Concert tickets (LAorNY)
The 2nd & 3rd winners: Hatsune Miku grab bag!

[How to enter?]
Record a video 30 seconds or less of you or you and your friends dancing, drawing, cosplaying, having fun, or being creative in any way to "Sharing the World"! 
Upload the video to YouTube and post the link in the comments on Crunchyroll forums here: http://bit.ly/1tnUyaQ 

*Deadline & Winners Annoucement:
Deadline: September 19th 
Winners Annoucement: September 26th

Looking forward to seeing your video ;D

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2014)

We are not done yet!

who is up for round 2 ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2014)

well.. since this is ugoria (I call it Gif, but its not xD) you can only view it in pixiv

http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45706362


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2014)

An official advertisement for the Oculus Rift DK2 has been spotted with an illustration of Hatsune Miku by Mamama, the creator of ApiMiku.

Source: http://pic.twitter.com/xO3jAqnPvv


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 2, 2014)

ミクちゃん7周年！ | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45718985






無題 | いお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45718036






7th birthday | neco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45717239






39！！！！！！！ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45717360






きらきら！ | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45726500






7th殘暑 | BEEK 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45718255






みくたん | 水玉子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45735852






HAPPY BIRTHDAY | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45722087






ミク誕！ | 水田ケンジ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45720899






HB TO MIKU | 韩一杰 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45718003






初音のミクさん | ほたてぃーの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45729138






ぶれないアイで | カルピン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45722254






ミク誕 | jaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45715506






私服ミク | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45729367






HAPPY BIRTHDAY MIKU. | ねこ鞠 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45717310






39/7th | ゆーりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45719448






7th | 靈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45728783






ミク誕！ | 倉崎もろこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45717936






ミク誕 | イオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45727987






ミク誕 | no* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45714742






HBD Miku | rosuuri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45708659






すべりこみ | 乃木びすこ/プロフ更新 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45717288






誕生日おめでとう！ | こう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45715810






みっくみくに | いち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45715646






INEEDIT!
*-*
ミク誕！７！ | 加速サトウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45714000






トロピカル | 猫まーろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45720712






^^
39 | 猫肉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45730342






ミク７周年 | じゅんじ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45714224






Happy birthday to miku | SAIL澪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45728820






ミクちゃんはぴばっ！ | Levka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45721703






Miku-chan >.<
７さい | cocococco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45715017






みくちゃん爆誕 | 淀 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45705544






最高の歌姫！ | まや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45721000






歌姫 | すもっふ＠受験生 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45702464






７才！ | ふゆこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45723583






ﾋﾞｭｰﾝﾋﾞｭｰﾝ | 甘栗鼠(あまりす) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45725620






２０１４ミク | 真白カンナ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45710375






ミク誕生祭2014 | Kampher 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45730391






8/31 | ぽむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45709531






ミクバースデー | とくまろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45715662






Look at all this love ^^
みくたん！ | のら兎＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45713750






わたしはしあわせものだね | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45726569






みくたん！ | こらと 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45720163






8月31日 | MasaBodo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45728862






HPB | はるひろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45723405






melt | 310123 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45716530






7th | 壱吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45727072






おめでとう | kali＠受験s 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45727738






おめでとう！ | 辻織＠プロフ一読お願いします 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45711527






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45723550






She's so sweet ^^
おめでとう | 詞衣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45716706






HB TO MIKU | 豆 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45716664

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Alma-Gemea Remix of Tiara's Undefined 


Undefined ( Alma-Gemea Remix ) - Hatsune Miku Dark Append






Here is the original if you haven't heard it 

Undefined - Hatsune Miku Dark Append






oh and here is the translated ver. by descent-san

Undefined - Hatsune Miku Dark Append


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

VocaDB is recruiting developers, staff members 

if you can help help, join.
if not , and know someone who's good at this share it with them!
if you dont know how to help, then sharing is caring 

http://blog.vocadb.net/recruiting-developers-staff-members/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

生まれゆくいたみ | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45739505






タイヨウの子 | 富岡二郎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45737862



Miku-chan (/□＼*)・゜








「あれ、何か間違ってるの？」 | As109 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45744298








０８３１ | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45737229






☆*+ | 数佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45747013






7周年☆ | ミヤナギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45741075






ミク | ミヤナギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45745152






インストール | 十把一絡げ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45738046






Happy belated birthday. | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45743604






OMG 
7th | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45746309






Miku's 7th birth | ぃつみ(Izumi) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45741856






軍服ルカ | モノゴ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45746081






ミク、サンキュー！ | 夢乃ﾊﾙｶ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45750108






はっぴばーすで | ノノミヤ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45751755






みっくみく | るぺぱぺる＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45740514






ミク誕！！ | 白雪(о´∀`о) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45742809





?
ミクさん | あんにゅ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45736737






Light | 張小波 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45736865






Song in description. Rana-chan 
ハート♥ブレイク | fu-ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45747240






何の関係もないようで実はある組み合わせ | ねこのりん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45743342






Song in description. Rin-chan
空奏花火 | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45748267






O(≧∇≦)O
39！ | nachi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45745347

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> VocaDB is recruiting developers, staff members
> 
> if you can help help, join.
> if not , and know someone who's good at this share it with them!
> ...

Click to collapse



Guys please read and share this with anyone you know good at this. if not, share it everywhere.

VocaDB is used by many fans, we all value VocaDB, lets help riipah maintain VocaDB administration.

in anyway you can help, its always appreciated.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

A novel adaptation of "Saihate", one of the most well-known song in the community, has been spotted on Amazon.

JP : http://39mikustream.blogspot.jp/2014/09/blog-post_80.html?m=1

Amazon link (JP) : http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/aw/d/456...edirect=true&ref_=as_li_ss_tl&tag=kowhey03-22

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

Marvelous AQL's IA/VT Colorful has just been pushed back even further from Fall 2014 to next year without any other clear reason but the game's polish-ment.

http://www.siliconera.com/2014/09/04/senran-kagrua-producers-vocaloid-music-game-delayed-2015/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lol looks fun xD

http://sp.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24355374

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

Descent-san is back 

Another song from HachioujiP's new album "Twinkle World"!


Twinkle World - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

New PolyphonicBranch 


藍空同盟 / Indigo Sky Alliance - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

There are 12 days left to rate the designs entered into the We Love Fine Hatsune Miku T-Shirt Design Contest! 416 entries were submitted and if you rate them all, you're entered into a special prize drawing. So get rating!

Official Site: http://contest.welovefine.com/contest/89-hatsune-miku-design-contest-2


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll be posting some o-.. THEY ARE NOT OLD SONGS, ok?

from time to time 

Melody... - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2014)

We are super excited to announce our #mikuexpo goods...we made these for You!!

SInce there are "Halloween Party" in LA and "Art gallery" in New York, both cities will have exclusive goods as well...! All goods are MIKU EXPO in LA&NY Exclusive! Yey! for everyone coming to MIKU EXPO in LA&NY!!!

See detail:
LA:*http://mikuexpo.com/la_goods
NY:*http://mikuexpo.com/ny_goods

Even more details : http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8368

(More in links)


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2014)

My god... GLOW STICKS!





FREE!*‪#‎mikuexpo‬*Glow Stick for everyone!

What's the must have item for Hatsune Miku concerts..? GLOW STICKS! We will give 1 green MIKU EXPO glow stick (6") to every concert ticket purchaser at the respective concert venue (Nokia Theatre & Hammerstein Ballroom)

To have Miku's best performance, we decided to give away glow sticks to everyone. Since LED lights, penlights and oversized lights would reflet on the screen, this time we made a rule for #mikuexpo in LA&NY. We are very sorry those who wish to bring your own pen lights, but please use special MIKUEXPO glowsticks or chemical lights 6" or shorter. (If its chemical lights 6" or shorter, you can bring your own chemical lights.)

More info:
LA:*http://mikuexpo.com/la_concert
NY:*http://mikuexpo.com/ny_concert


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Pixiv






Today's dose of Moé! "きらきら！" by ふゆすけ - http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45726500


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2014)

‪#‎FunFactFriday‬: You may know that all songs in the main Project DIVA series has a span of 3:30 minutes to 4:00 minutes, so most songs have been shortened because you wouldn't want to start over when you messed the whole song up, especially Geki Shou which is 5 minutes long (full version).

Although, all songs in the Mirai series are actually full versions.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2014)

My new laptop wall 
7th | 米っち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45757993






夏の蜜 | maruco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45758342






七祭 | 119 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45766024






93 | ままま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45767406






Burenai Ai De 
wow wow wow wow | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45754976






SeeU 
SeeU  !! 2014 | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45763164






^^
ミクさん７周年おめでと | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45765406






Song in description. UTAU
夕立 | くるくる数字 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45763953






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45759315






She is riiiight there ↑
Miku-chan ♥
あらあらうふふ♪その特別な日に…♪【ルナ・ルーン誕生日２０１４】 | ルナ・ルーン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45760138






ねこリン | ユキモト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45765586






ミクさんさん | もっさんみっしぇる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45758108

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2014)

Light song - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 5, 2014)

fresh new song from emon 

Just - Hatsune Miku





like and sub if like his works


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Melt - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

^^
v(｡･ω･｡)ｨｪｨ♪ | [email protected]ミア 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45771760






無題 | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45771822






^^
ゆめのかたち | Tobi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45773123






初音 | 鈴木もえこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45776507






ぎゅっ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45784402






ミクさん誕生日おめでとうございます | ヤッ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45778492






☏ | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45779878






They are on top 
お诞生日おめでとうございます！ | 圈酱（リソグ）@八爪をください 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45773183






ボトルミク | 木子翔 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45773823






Song in description. Gumi-chan
ひと息つかせて | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45783644






はね | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45773149






おめでとうございました。 | 只野まぐ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45775340






むすんでよ。（2014.08.31） | sukepe★v★すけべ椅子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45782661






どっちの声が好き？ | ゆうみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45786789






39 | し ろ せ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45783133






みく誕 | みけ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45773705






^^
7才 | 夜露@簡単な仕事探す中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45773867






miku2014 | 京田スズカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45772081






green | ヒカリノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45780919






◇MIKU７周年◇ | 悠@お仕事募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45768898






ミク誕遅刻組 | もなか最中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45771784






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45776305






ミクちゃん | シピカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45776404

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Crunchyroll's Deal of The Day is the 1/8 scale Racing Miku 2014 figure! Enjoy preordering her at 18% off ($94.99 USD)!

http://www.crunchyroll.com/store/p/115131/Racing-Miku-18th-Scale


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Less than 5 days to go before most of the 2014 Racing Miku Figma sponsorship courses are closed! Kahotan from Good Smile Company has shared some photos.*

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8380


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

It looks like Snow Miku is showing a little love for the newest Daihatsu Mira Cocoa. 
Image source:*
http://pic.twitter.com/fPuw9ReDev
More Info : http://www.mikufan.com/snow-miku-shows-love-for-love-local-hokkaido-themed-daihatsu-mira-cocoa/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Only 4 days remain before reservations on most 2014 Racing Miku Figma sponsorship courses are closed. The 7,000 Yen course, however, will remain open until October 27th. 
Personal sponsorship page:*http://gsr-global.ecq.sc/

Image gallery via Kahotan's blog:http://ameblo.jp/gsc-mikatan/entry-11919779113.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

Pixiv
Miku-chan and Mikuo
Also, Shintaro and Kisaragi-chan 

September 6th is Little Sister Day!Here are some awesome sibling illustrations for this time's Spotlight! What are your ideal siblings like?

http://www.pixiv.net/spotlight/97


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

New 40 mP 


クラウチング・スタート / Crouching Start - Gumi






like and sub if you like his work


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 6, 2014)

"Sorry for Being an Ordinary Magical Girl", a new PV release by MikitoP

Sorry for Being an Ordinary Magical Girl - Hatsune Miku Append


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

seventh heaven | ガガ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45796083






やさぐれミクさん | ５月病マリオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45796818






プラトニックなチカラなの | 木野きの子@こみトレシ-０４a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45789236






バビロン | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45796332






桜色 | ♨ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45795561






Wow
星 | 雲桑 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45789701






Essential Mix5 | めぐもけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45786492






Cry | ウスダヒロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45791184






めがねぐみ | くるみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45796407






ミク　サンキュー!! | 羊羽 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45784025






ティーパーティー | コス(COS) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45793491






スクールアイドル ミク | Super化物 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45793777






黄昏 | もつに 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45797368






さいしょから | hazime 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45791278

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Pixiv





Today's dose of Moé! "7th殘暑" by BEEK 
- http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45718255


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

There is some news from the developer of the VocaDB mobile app. it seems that there were some issues with the App bundle on iTunes that got fixed now. But the App still have to be reviewed before it will be available. 
For those waiting for the WP8 version, there are bad news. Using the cross-platform framework (Cordova) didn't work well, so it have to be rewritten again from scratch.

http://tmblr.co/ZZsIum1QD-nTu

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

1925 - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hoshi no Kakera / Star Fragment / Beautiful Ballade / 01_ballade - Hatsune M-miku






"but FireWall, this song isnt popular"
What do you know about this song?
Do you even know how important this song is ?
Without this song we would have probably never met. 
Without it.. Miku-chan.. wouldnt...
Without this beautiful song... I wouldnt be here.
This song started many things, things that can go beyond imagination and creativity
This song is what makes me going, nonstop.
And I LOVE IT!



oh and if you didnt know already, this is a wedding proposal song :')
and 7 years old :')


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

[HATSUNE MIKU x LOUNGEFLY]

Look at these cuties! Hatsune Miku stickers and pin badges now available from Loungefly! Find them now at HOT TOPIC stores!!

Sticker also available online: http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/PopCulture/Collectibles/WhatsNew/Hatsune+Miku+Sticker-10251620.jsp


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks everybody for coming to "ROAD TO MIKU EXPO in Indonesia 2014" Film Screening at Fan Expo in Toronto!
Here are some pictures from the event 

https://m.facebook.com/HatsuneMikuOfficialPage/albums/10154628550020637


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Smile Racing has recently extended most 2014 Racing Miku Figma sponsorship courses to September 18th, with the exception of 7,000 yen course remaining open until October 27th.
Personal sponsorship page:*http://gsr-global.ecq.sc/

http://s.ameblo.jp/stgt/entry-11921757132.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Aww a new artist 
He goes by the name "23"

Resonance↔line - Hatsune Miku






23's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/23dtmJP/
23's Soundcloud:*https://soundcloud.com/23-sc
Twitter: @23_twt

More info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/18373


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

We ( Vocaloid Fanpage ) are collaborating with the*Vocaloid Bruno & Clara*Original Song Contest organized by Vocaloid.cl!

http://www.vocaloid.cl/concurso/

It's a really nice opportunity for make your idea recognized (also, the prizes are SO NICE~)

They will publish the english information during today, but anyways you can give a look.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

世界に泣いた花 | MOCA 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45812421






Song in description. Meiko and Kaito
おめでとう | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45804723






わわわ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45809286






れんきゅんさわさわっ | 蒼茉ゆる(96まめ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45804761






しろくろ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45813853






v・o・v | はくむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45814354






＿IA_ | しんや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45808365






NO.7 | 风骚华探长 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45805027






Toro and Kuro 
今年もクロの日がやってきたみャ | Fuju 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45810061






ミクちゃん天使 | かぼちゃ兎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45809076






大空翼(大誤!! | JF=謝菲 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45809517



I don't..








リンちゃん天使 | 金たロウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45815825








レンつかまえた！ | AJIGO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45805419






NEXT | ぷち姫＠逃走中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45806593



Its not for me, so I'll hide it ._.








Don't know about you guys ._.
Weird fangirls ._.
Saw NekoLen ? If so, you know what I mean ._.
(Not all though)
暴走レンきゅん | チアキ「俺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45813342








Song in description. UTAU
メイジさん | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45820271






アンタイトルド | ARiKEMZ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45803997






Artifact | 藤花登 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45813589






Song in description. Miku-chan
恋花火 | ranpak 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45808091






夏！ | 御門 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45810973

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

”Wanna be VOCALOID-P!" magazine first number released today

On September 9, 2014 (in JST), the magazine "Wanna be VOCALOID-P" is released from WEVE, Inc.

And, they will host the live streaming on Nico Nico Douga on this Friday (October 12, in JST) to introduce new VOCALOID library, Rana.

For more details, please refer to the link below (written in Japanese)

http://www.rana0909.jp/
http://2-5-d.jp/rana/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2014)

#2!!!
レトロ・クリプトンズ／初音ミク7thAnniversaryフェア | 藤原 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45826701






夜に咲く唄 | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45830532






Never late wishing her a happy birthday 
She's always waiting for your wishes 
あいにうもれる | 駒鳥うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45839275






miku☆summer | ふとん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45826503






∞ x Nope.
カンタレラ | ヒノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45828134






Flower 
✿flower✿ | 鈴木もえこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45843046






７ｔｈ | れみ@受験 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45846038






初音生日贺图 | 迷途羊 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45829849






初音  苹果 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45825670






ずっと一緒だね | ちびみかん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45821128






鏡の中の君も | 雨李 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45823872






Happy Birthday | Spencer_sais 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45830949






ミクちゃん、七周年記念おめでとうございます！ | 狸知tanukichi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45848510

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2014)

The 13th MikuMikuDance Cup had 24 winners out of an impressive 889 video submissions! Theme and award title translations will come soon, but give them a watch in the meantime.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8423


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2014)

MTV 81
Who knew that a projection of a CG singer could bring out so much passion in a human audience?
Relive the excitement of Hatsune Miku's gig at this year's Magical Mirai Osaka!

Hatsune Miku
Great live report of MAGICAL MIRAI 2014 in Osaka by MTV 81 ! You can check the concert setlist with concert footage!
"Who knew that a CG singer could bring out so much passion in a human audience? " - Yes we did ! and hopefully more and more people will... 

http://www.mtv81.com/features/live-...all-stars-bring-osaka-to-its-knees-literally/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2014)

Vocaloid 10 song by Fuwari-P 
really heart warming 
they are so adorable >.<

このしあわせを / The Happiness - Hatsune Miku, MAYU, IA, Kagamine Rin and Len, Gumi, Megurine Luka, Gakupo, Meiko and Kaito
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24408767

you can listen to it in the VocaDB link (below), if you dont have a Nico account 
このしあわせを / The Happiness - Hatsune Miku, MAYU, IA, Kagamine Rin and Len, Gumi, Megurine Luka, Gakupo, Meiko and Kaito
http://vocadb.net/S/63665


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 9, 2014)

Galaco 
ギャラ子NEO | 富岡二郎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45854139






Song in description. IA-chan
エリコの壁 | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45850730






Song in description. Also posted in above post. Miku, Rin and Len, Gumi, IA, MAYU, Luka, Gakupo, Meiko and Kaito
てをのばせば | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45851987






^^
中秋快樂 | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45856953






、 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45853698






MIKU!! | Goodman 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45849904






ゅゅゆゅ | 渡瀬しぃの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45832672






YES! ?
Nekomimiku ?
ねこみみく | 七麦 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45856539






冬 | GLYCAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45861346






ﾜｰｵ! | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45865034






I'd recommend you not looking inside, instead enjoy the cover ._.
But its your choice...
⑤ | 幸原ゆゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45862405






miku | Cat‘s Moon 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45859199






^^
おめでとう！ | ゆにぃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45849823






2020初音ミク | 佩喵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45858518






Luo Tianyi 
Where have you been ?
I was worried about you!
中秋 | ★ye 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45852874






♥ | 葉春 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45862147






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45856219






Pigments | 中指 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45841591






スプラッシュ！ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45845886

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

There's less than a week left to rate the designs entered into the We Love Fine Hatsune Miku T-Shirt Design Contest! 416 entries were submitted and if you rate them all, you're entered into a special prize drawing. So get rating!
Official Site: http://contest.welovefine.com/contest/89-hatsune-miku-design-contest-2


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

Internet Co., Ltd. Released new VOCALOID3 library "Gacha-Poid V3"

On September 10, 2014, Internet Co., Ltd. released an announcement of their new VOCALOID3 library "Gacha-Poid V3" which will be on sale on September 17.

Gacha-Poid is previously known as the library for VOCALOID2, and they decided to renew and update the product to VOCALOID3.
Internet Co., Ltd also offers preferential discount of "Gacha-Poid" library download version on their website.
If an user owns VOCALOID2 library Gacha-Poid, the price will be even lower than the regular discount.

And more, they have four demonstration songs (J-POP cover song) on their page.

For more information, please refer to the link below. (written in Japanese)
http://www.ssw.co.jp/products/vocal3/gachapoid/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

See what we received today.... #mikuexpo poster with apapico‘s autograph


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

The MIKU EXPO staff would like volunteer help with distributing official flyers and banners! If you live in the Los Angeles or New York areas, and would like to help, please read for more details. 
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8462


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

Exit Tunes' new compilation album "VOCALOSPACE"!!

( yeah I know am late... a bit  )

anyway, this album contains NEW songs from suzumu, Last Note, Neru, yuukiss..

also...  THE LAST PART OF BAD NIGHT SERIES!
EveR LastinG NighT 

Website: http://vocalospace.com/
The website has free downloads to exclusive Vocaloid wallpapers.


Crossfade (NND): http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24296499

Crossfade (YT Reprint):


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

US fans! do you know the manga Hatsune Mix by KEI ?
Well, now you can buy it from darkhorse.com 

http://www.darkhorse.com/Books/21-734/Unofficial-Hatsune-Mix-TPB


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

MJQ uploaded full remix of BigHead's "Sharing The World" ft. Hatsune Miku V3 English (not the same VB as BigHead's)

Sharing The World - Hatsune Miku 
MJQ remix


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

The next issue for Project DIVA Omnibus Comic in Comptiq Mag is about "RomeoXCinderella".
doriko
http://twitter.com/pjd_sega/status/509695449121312768/photo/1


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

I wanna do something like this here => http://www.reddit.com/r/Vocaloid/comments/2cu3bl/comprehensive_guide_to_vocaloid/

what do you guys think ?
or just leave it and answer Qs and confusions if any ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

Have you heard about KORG's MIKU STOMP guitar accessory, or the release of the UNOFFICIAL HATSUNE MIX manga in the United States? 
Read about it in our "late news" roundup: http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8466


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

It looks like the first Snow Miku 2015 Nendoroid prototype image has shown up online. Source unknown.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

^^
カップ初音 | L·βō 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45874372






月のかけら | UMA56 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45870562






♡ | heremia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45881341






み | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45883550






Luo 
DREAM A LITTLE DREAM OF U | 罪音メメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45879826






ねえ天使さん | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45879832

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

"nATALIE", glad to present this translation as a b-day present to one of my best Vocafriends, Choo

nATALIE - Hatsune Miku Append Dark





happy birthday Choo


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

AHH ITS HERE 

EveR ∞ LastinG ∞ NighT - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin and Len, Megurine Luka, Gumi, Gakupo, Kaito and Meiko






more info : http://vocadb.net/S/63660


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Exactly 1 month till #mikuexpo ...! We are super excited and a bit worried...but we will continue our preparation for making the best event ever! 
Please please help us to promote #mikuexpo in LA&NY by changing your FB banner with this banner, follow @mikuexpo Twitter account and tweet your feeling for MIKU EXPO with #mikuexpo hashtag. 

Ahh..1 month...only 1 month...


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

ah, how did I miss this :'(


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

INTERNET CO. is working on yet another new VOCALOID. 
Here's a demo for VOCALOID3 Chika.
They sure know how to get things done!

"Et Cetera" by Peperon-P:





sounds familiar


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> AHH ITS HERE
> 
> EveR ∞ LastinG ∞ NighT - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin and Len, Megurine Luka, Gumi, Gakupo, Kaito and Meiko
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



translated version (reprint) by vgperson

now that this is the EnD part...
solve the mystery 

EveR ∞ LastinG ∞ NighT - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin and Len, Megurine Luka, Gumi, Gakupo, Kaito and Meiko


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hatsune Miku is being featured in yet another product campaign, this time with Georgia Coffee. A free AR app, comics, and even mobile wallpapers are offered as part of this promotion. 

Read more:http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8496


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

4 new official photos have been released by Good Smile Company, revealing more accessories for the Nendoroid Hatsune Miku: Halloween Ver.! It will first be available at Miku Expo in LA and NY, and New York Comic Con. Online orders will begin September 25th.

View more info from the official GSC page:http://www.goodsmile.info/en/product/4582/

http://www.mikufan.com/nendoroid-hatsune-miku-halloween-ver-details-revealed/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Countdown for*‪#‎mikuexpo‬*in LA&NY! Today's News!

"Hatsune Miku Halloween Party's Area Map is out now!
Check detail with exciting activities!:http://mikuexpo.com/la_exhibition

Nendroid Hatsune Miku Halloween ver. Sales schedule has announced!

<Los Angeles: Available at Hatsune Miku Halloween Party>
Where?: Good Smile Company Booth at Miku Monster Store
When?: Oct 11th&12th
Price?: $45

<New York: Available at NYCC & Wallplay>
Where?: Good Smile Company booth at NYCC & Wallplay
When? Oct [email protected] / Oct 17th&[email protected]
Price?: $45

More info:http://www.goodsmile.info/en/product/4582/Nendoroid+Hatsune+Miku+Halloween+Ver.html

Special collaboration goods with HOBBY STOCK will be available at Halloween Party!
See more:*http://mikuexpo.com/la_goods


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

SEGA will be announcing a new Hatsune Miku project at Tokyo Game Show 2014 on September 18th.
http://tgs.sega.jp/pc/program/index.html?j=1


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

For Miku fans in Taiwan! Hatsune Miku collaborate with "Sankokushi Puzzle Taisen"
Hatsune Miku will be in their game from September 16th! Check this out 

More info: https://www.facebook.com/puzzle.tw/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

【初音ミク】 コミック『千本桜』新連載！『MIKU-Pack 09』9月13日発売 【HATSUNE MIKU】


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

There is a lot of news on the Nendoroid Hatsune Miku: Halloween Ver. today! Thank you to Kahotan from Good Smile Company for the great photos and review! Read more here: http://mikatan.goodsmile.info/en/2014/09/12/nendoroid-hatsune-miku-halloween-ver/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Tilte-six's latest fresh song ft. Anon and Kanon 

マジカルシンメトリ / Magical Symmetry - Anon and Kanon





http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24452865

info:
http://vocadb.net/S/62678


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

[WANTED] Artists for Live Paiting at ‪#‎mikuexpo‬ in LA!
Are you good at drawing? What about you show off your live drawing performance on Candy Stage at the Hatsune Miku Halloween Party? The chosen artists for this event will get a concert ticket for HATSUNE MIKU Live Concert (either Oct 11th or 12th)!
Submission Deadline: 9/17
More info: http://mikuexpo.com/la_stage

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

The game "Bomb MIKU-San!" by DaniwellP is now finished and available for play! 
Here is the official demo video: 





Let's Play! → http://aidn.jp/bomb_miku/

programming, design & sound: daniwell
miku 3D model: mqdl


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> The game "Bomb MIKU-San!" by DaniwellP is now finished and available for play!
> Here is the official demo video:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its really hard XD


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh... great ._.








いあたそ | 夜宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45899708








**** | ひびき澪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45892569






ねこみみ | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45903538






Happy 7th Birthday！ | はひふへ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45889922






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45893669






☆+.♡.+ | ちびみかん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45900300






イカゲソー対ミクダヨー | 百手巨人 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45903211

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

New fresh song from 40meter-P 

迷子のリボン / Lost Ribbon - Hatsune Miku






sub if you like his work 

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/67878
info about 40meter-P : http://vocadb.net/Ar/8


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

also, Aura Qualic uploaded a dramatic piano version of his original "Time Of My Life" 

Time of My Life (Dramatic piano version) - Hatsune Miku Append Sweet






sub if you like his work!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

Fan recreates modules from Project DIVA F 2nd as MMD models 
http://crystallyna.deviantart.com/art/TDAxPDF2-470825084

its HUGE!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Sep 13, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Fan recreates modules from Project DIVA F 2nd as MMD models
> http://crystallyna.deviantart.com/art/TDAxPDF2-470825084
> 
> its HUGE!

Click to collapse



Woah! These are nice! I could use em to make Rolling Girl in MMD, F 2nd style!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 13, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I wanna do something like this here => http://www.reddit.com/r/Vocaloid/comments/2cu3bl/comprehensive_guide_to_vocaloid/
> 
> what do you guys think ?
> or just leave it and answer Qs and confusions if any ?

Click to collapse



*You'd have to think of a format no one else came up with already.  
Most of the Vocaloid web sites I found all talk about the samething.  
Yes, I say it's a good idea, only if you can cover rare items, like news, interviews, 
and Vocaloid authors who both made it big, and those who never made it big at all.

Most of thoes web sites all focus on the well known, but never seem to talk about those who faded away. 
Even the unknown authors out there were in fact the very first to experiment with ideas no one else 
at the time even thought of doing, and now is a big hit.  

Another thing I don't seem to see is, has Vocaloid fashion ever made it into the real world? 
that is can the public buy these fashion clothes to wear everyday.  I noticed in the pictures you 
display everyday all have one thing in common,  fashion! 

Have you noticed how some of the fashion clothes in Vocaloid art work look like something most 
people would wear as everyday fashion, not including Vocaloid's default clothes seen wearing 
on the cover box. haha

Lot of good ideas here. *


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> *You'd have to think of a format no one else came up with already.
> Most of the Vocaloid web sites I found all talk about the same thing.
> Yes, I say it's a good idea, only if you can cover rare items, like news, interviews,
> and Vocaloid authors who both made it big, and those who never made it big at all.
> ...

Click to collapse



well... I come across lots of news, but the problem is that they are in japanese... and I dont know japanese 
so I ask my friend Jrharbort or pass him the news if he missed them since he knows JPnese, and he posts about them on Mikufan.com / Facebook.
also, most of the Vocaloid sites pass news to each other. and these mostly come from twitter, since Vocalo-Ps are always there... like LITERALLY, and since they tweet in JPnese .. you know lol
but sometimes they tweet about a new song, or even a looong chain of retweets about it. so I grab it, look it up on VocaDB. found it? great! gather some info and post it here  if I didnt find it on VocaDB, I simply submit the song with all the info I know about it. and if there is anything missing, others can help adding the missing info 

and VocaDB is there which contains... some(?)/most(?) producers/artists/animators .etc well, not all of them, but good info about most 

I wish to post more info and share more. but college is starting tomorrow, so.... I have to lower my posts here a bit. 
but am always around, and I'll post whenever I have the time!



> *Another thing I don't seem to see is, has Vocaloid fashion ever made it into the real world?
> that is can the public buy these fashion clothes to wear everyday.  I noticed in the pictures you
> display everyday all have one thing in common,  fashion!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



who wouldnt wear these ? they look good, like really good for everyday fashion.
you'll mostly see arts coming to life by fans in expos or concerts.
I know I'll wear Len's original clothes, even Len's append. heck, I'll wear Mikuo's even though I hate him :/
I'll wear anything KEI draws 

but I know thats not gonna happen for me. not even attending a 3/9, 31/8 or any other concert in this life.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

100★ out of 10★
Nya! | オサム 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45906610






You know what it is 
If you missed it, its in the description ↓
EveR ∞ LastinG ∞ NighT | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45917751






Rana | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45916879






This Ugoria is #1!
Like this Ugoria!
走る少女 | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45918465






Mmmmm
秘密警察★ | むぎちゃ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45911355






Bunny
つきみく | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45916843






color | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45906604






Look inside!
ボカロ落書きまとめ④ | しなお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45893312






Bluebird | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45913015






ドアを閉ざした僕のプライド | ましろ.あー。【-ω-】 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45918885






夢でも君に会えたらいいな | 梅子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45901762

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Woah! These are nice! I could use em to make Rolling Girl in MMD, F 2nd style!

Click to collapse



Post it or it didn't happen!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

ついぴくまとめ | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45933299






ミク | こうましろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45927805






39 | 249 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45922762






二息歩行 | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45938106






★☆★ | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45931321






❀ | Ayan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45937383






結月ゆかりCDジャケット | MOMOKO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45922590






GUMI&MIKU | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45932426

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## GuestK00100 (Sep 14, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Post it or it didn't happen!

Click to collapse



I'll get to it, I'm in a limited WiFi reception area. :v
I'll make sure to render at 60fps though!

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 PM ----------

What background should I use? I've got down the .WAV and motion/camera, I just need a good background now.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2014)

This is pretty hard to pick.
Maybe this will work ?
http://fbandcc.deviantart.com/art/Equalizer-Wall-Stage-DL-451030773


----------



## GuestK00100 (Sep 14, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> This is pretty hard to pick.
> Maybe this will work ?
> http://fbandcc.deviantart.com/art/Equalizer-Wall-Stage-DL-451030773

Click to collapse



I like it but the model is like half sticking out. I think this is due to the motion though.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2014)

Amazing cooking video from the one of ‪#‎mikuexpo‬ × Crunchyroll - "Sharing The World" video contest! Wanna try this XD

The contest submission is open till September 19th!
Detail: http://www.crunchyroll.com/forumtop...ntest-crunchyroll-exclusive-miku-expo-footage


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2014)

A Collar Dreamer's Pathetic High-School Debut - VY2 (Yuuma)


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 14, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> well... I come across lots of news, but the problem is that they are in japanese... and I dont know japanese
> so I ask my friend Jrharbort or pass him the news if he missed them since he knows JPnese, and he posts about them on Mikufan.com / Facebook.
> also, most of the Vocaloid sites pass news to each other. and these mostly come from twitter, since Vocalo-Ps are always there... like LITERALLY, and since they tweet in JPnese .. you know lol
> but sometimes they tweet about a new song, or even a looong chain of retweets about it. so I grab it, look it up on VocaDB. found it? great! gather some info and post it here  if I didnt find it on VocaDB, I simply submit the song with all the info I know about it. and if there is anything missing, others can help adding the missing info
> ...

Click to collapse




*Here all along I thought you spoke Japanese, being you would link to Japanese Vocaloid 
websites.  I was going to say something about, "hey not all of us speak it. haha."  But since 
I am able to use a translator on most of the sites you listed, I am able to enjoy reading them.  
When you do read tweats and it's in big5 text, you can translate it on google, give or take a few 
words not matching.  If you want to pass that info on, you just need to condense it in your own 
words, and noting to the reader your only talking about what you read. This make's it simple.  

The only problem I have with Japanese writing are images and videos. Sometimes I hold my 
smartphone up to the song and if the app i'm using finds the song, it will list it. Then I send it 
to email and I can translate the writing to english and I know what the song is. 

If you or anyone reading this needs a good web site translator and you use FireFox 30.0+ install 
a plug in called "Wiktionary and Google Translate 7.1"  I use this all the time and it works wonders.  
The only thing it will not translate are images and videos, only text. - *


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2014)

The Halloween Party at*‪#‎mikuexpo‬*in Los Angeles looks like it will be an exciting event! There are still more announcements on the way, and we can't wait to see it all.*

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8580


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2014)

MikuColle is a mobile RPG releasing later this month for iOS and Android. Global release plans have also been announced!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8558


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2014)

Afterimage of Midsummer - Kagamine Rin
(reprint)





Original : 
【鏡音リン】 真夏の残像 【オリジナル曲】
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24471497


info : http://vocadb.net/S/63507


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> *Here all along I thought you spoke Japanese, being you would link to Japanese Vocaloid
> websites.  I was going to say something about, "hey not all of us speak it. haha."  But since
> I am able to use a translator on most of the sites you listed, I am able to enjoy reading them.
> When you do read tweets and it's in big5 text, you can translate it on google, give or take a few
> ...

Click to collapse



well, I link to Japanese Vocaloid site cause some of you guys might know/be learning Japanese at some point. and I dont trust translators, really had a bad time with them, sure they work at some point but not reliable, but  I only use them for like song titles sometimes. 

haha. really nice way to translate. imgs are a pain to translate though xP
I am a chrome user, never tried Firefox TBH. but will do try it out in the near future


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

A Story of Magic and You - Hatsune Miku






song info : http://vocadb.net/S/12664
yukkedoluce (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/442
"A Black Cat and Space Map" album info : http://vocadb.net/Al/1424


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

drop - Hatsune Miku Append Dark






song info : http://vocadb.net/S/14609
keeno (producer) : http://vocadb.net/Ar/288
albums featured in ;
In the rain : http://vocadb.net/Al/3345
Qusic 2 : http://vocadb.net/Al/1596


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

Though My Song Has No Shape - Hatsune Miku 
(reprint)





original :
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm2085047

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/2322
doriko (producer) : http://vocadb.net/Ar/4
albums featured in : see song info above.


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> well, I link to Japanese Vocaloid site cause some of you guys might know/be learning Japanese at some point. and I dont trust translators, really had a bad time with them, sure they work at some point but not reliable, but  I only use them for like song titles sometimes.
> 
> haha. really nice way to translate. imgs are a pain to translate though xP
> I am a chrome user, never tried Firefox TBH. but will do try it out in the near future

Click to collapse



*I'm wating for the day when TV's can translate in real time as you watch a Japanese anime, or a spanish 
movie as sub titles.  Then I can go back and watch all my animes and know what they are saying. 

So far I've seen a lot of improvement in Google translator.  You'll notice if there are errors and you speak 
Japanese, you have the option to submit corrections to Google and they fix it.  Give it a try and see 
what you think.  Oh yes, Google chrome.  I never could get use to it.  Been a Netscape Navagator fan 
for years till they went out of business.  Now it's Firefox.  

What do you think of Japan trying to perfect a real fembot that does it all for you.  I read somewhere that 
they are attempting to make a life size Hatsune Miku fembot that will sing for you.  I envy those people over 
there. Makes me want to move to Tokyo Japan and work for their Robotics company just so I get first 
dibbs on testing each product before shipment.....cough cough! 

Yup, passed!  this ones ready for shipment. 
*


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> *I'm waiting for the day when TV's can translate in real time as you watch a Japanese anime, or a spanish
> movie as sub titles.  Then I can go back and watch all my animes and know what they are saying. *

Click to collapse



haha, I wish for this to happen too 



> *So far I've seen a lot of improvement in Google translator.  You'll notice if there are errors and you speak
> Japanese, you have the option to submit corrections to Google and they fix it.  Give it a try and see
> what you think.  Oh yes, Google chrome.  I never could get use to it.  Been a Netscape Navigator fan
> for years till they went out of business.  Now it's Firefox.*

Click to collapse



Google translator is great, just not that great when it come to translating from Japanese. but yeah, they are improving 
and google chrome is great, I have a Miku theme on it lol. also, as an Android user, I use chrome a lot and I like to have all my devices synced together.
also, I dont have to always log in to the sites I always use, chrome does that for me 



> *What do you think of Japan trying to perfect a real fembot that does it all for you.  I read somewhere that
> they are attempting to make a life size Hatsune Miku fembot that will sing for you.  I envy those people over
> there. Makes me want to move to Tokyo Japan and work for their Robotics company just so I get first
> dibbs on testing each product before shipment.....cough cough!
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I posted about this along with a Miku robot singing MikuMiku Ni Shi te ageru (?)

am planning on working there lol


----------



## SonicX2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> haha, I wish for this to happen too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




*If you decide to move to Japan, look me up. It would be cool to be part of all this Vocaloid stuff in there. *


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> *If you decide to move to Japan, look me up. It would be cool to be part of all this Vocaloid stuff in there. *

Click to collapse



When my dream comes true, I'll be sure to do that


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

New fresh Deco*27 

Heart à la mode - Hatsune Miku
(UMAA Took the vid down, probably cause of a mistake)

this is related to :
「GEORGIA 初音ミク
http://georgia-miku.jp/

Music & Lyrics by DECO*27
Arranged by DECO*27

Movie : HayashiRaisin
MMD Modeling : Coron
Costume Design : iXima
Choreograph & MMD Motion : Yumiko
Logo Design : chimpanzee


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

Remember the Hatsune Miku AhR app?
That was only for iOS ?

Well, not anymore 
Now its on android 
Also, iOS version updated.






Its free, but with iAP
You'll get 3 modules and 1 motion already unlocked 

Coron module and motion, the same ones from the new Deco*27 song above, are available but they are not free...

Link : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.crypton.AhR

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> New fresh Deco*27
> 
> Heart à la mode - Hatsune Miku
> (UMAA Took the vid down, probably cause of a mistake)
> ...

Click to collapse



So this song is feature in the new album "Bitter Little Sweetie" , and is free to download 

(Make sure you are on PC, Or PC mode to be able to download )
Here : http://georgia-miku.jp/sp/bitterlittlesweetie.html

Album info : http://vocadb.net/Al/9675

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

「みーっつっけた」 | Ａ.＠あるふぁ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45951457






《VOICE》 | 病 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45956293






c.o.l.o.r. | 小场KKKKona 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45948998






れっつ! | ✿花✿ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45954221






Hello, | メロンボール 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45958262

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

Fan ratings for the Hatsune Miku Design Contest 2 from We Love Fine ends after tomorrow! If you haven't voted on your favorite designs, this will be your last chance. Users who vote on all submissions will be entered into a drawing to win a special prize. 
Vote on your favorite entries here: http://bit.ly/1nLNeid


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

The final details of the Georgia Coffe x Hatsune Miku campaign were released. Unfortunately, the Koron Miku model will be difficult to use outside of Japan. However, there is a free music album available for download! 
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8710


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Let's do a gig! | ニリツ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45976665






！ | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45961439






ミクたん | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45968198






IA | aaniko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45974360






alice | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45966715






妄想税 | 駒鳥うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45980073






140913 | [email protected]仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45963017






２年半ぶりに... | yaki*mayu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45961747






初音ミク(2) | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45972409






Ugoria ?
ミクてすてす | トミサカ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45944340






Hello there ^-^;
MAYU | izumil 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45963846






無題 | 風柚子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45962306






ロミシン | ナギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45970956

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2014)

The first TV commercial has arrived for the limited edition Daihatsu Mira Cocoa feat. Snow Miku.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2014)

"Project Mirai Remix" now becomes "Project Mirai Deluxe" and it is now confirmed to have a Japanese release.
The new features so far are the game's new opening song from Pinocchio, and all original preset PVs have been remastered to it's in-game 3D PV.
More info will be spreaded during Tokyo Game Show. Though this is NOT the new SEGA x Miku game they're announcing.

http://info.miku.sega.jp/1922


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2014)

ODDS&ENDS is coming to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone tomorrow.

http://info.miku.sega.jp/1901


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Kahotan has given us a closer look at Tell Your World 1/8 figure! It's also been announced that she'll be up for preorders starting from tomorrow.
http://ameblo.jp/gsc-mikatan/entry-11923871618.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Kahotan has given us a closer look at Tell Your World 1/8 figure! It's also been announced that she'll be up for preorders starting from tomorrow.
> http://ameblo.jp/gsc-mikatan/entry-11923871618.html

Click to collapse







Kahotan's English review of the Hatsune Miku: Tell Your World ver. figure is now up! Preorders from Good Smile Company's shop will include an A3 tapestry as a bonus. 
Preorders, additional photos and more info will be available tomorrow: http://mikatan.goodsmile.info/en/2014/09/16/hatsune-miku-tell-your-world-ver-part-1/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2014)

Happy birthday Animasa


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 16, 2014)

We know a little more about the upcoming Western release game "Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai Remix" for the 3DS, thanks to a news release by SEGA for the Japanese version titled "Project Mirai Deluxe". SEGA also plans to announce an all new Hatsune Miku game project later this week.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8749


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2014)

The Hatsune Miku: Tell Your World ver. figure is up for preorder starting today! The price is set for 10,000 Yen ($94 USD) from Good Smile's shop, and will include an A3-size tapestry as a bonus. Prerders will be open until October 22nd.

More Info:http://www.goodsmile.info/en/product/4587/

Order Page:*http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/top/gscscawd00038.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2014)

oh where is my....

good morning!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2014)

この歌を | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45989122






glow | [email protected]福岡Ｌ39b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45983636






❤ | 置時計 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45977228





@lovehoshi
Old House | Evliya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45982550






ナイトパーティー | すわこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=45980679

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## elviss_f (Sep 17, 2014)

^ That artwork is truly amazing @[email protected]


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2014)

Deco*27 ft. 初音ミク - Heart A La Mode (English Subtitles) Georgia Coffee Coffee Compaign

Heart A La Mode - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hatsune Miku is set to appear on "The Late Show with David Letterman" for a performance on October 8th.
Hatsune Miku's appearance on The Late Show should make for good publicity for the upcoming ‪#‎MikuExpo‬ events in Los Angeles and New York. 

http://nerdreactor.com/2014/09/17/hatsune-miku-david-letterman/

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8796

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2014)

吸水中 | 权- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46013617






脱ぎ忘れた！ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46020880






球型路线 | 零 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46014283






R | ミナセ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46007094






Lycoris | ぽにた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46017305






初初音 | 鉄人桃子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46008846






✽みく✽ | 姐川 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46018629






飽きたらぽいされる人生ゲーム | ゆっこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46000144

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2014)

It appears there was misinformation and confusion caused by lack of updated information by both SEGA and Nicovideo. The "New Project" by the SEGA team is indeed Project Mirai Deluxe (Japanese version of Project Mirai Remix), and there were no other new game projects announced.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2014)

For the ones who haven't read it yet.....

Hatsune Miku is going to perform at The Late Show With David Letterman!!! Definitely watch on October 8!!! 

Miku is already super excited, also announcing with the performance her arrival in the US for MIKU EXPO  www.mikuexpo.com


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2014)

Information update for Hatsune Miku Expo in New York! The Life-sized Hatsune Miku statue will be on display at Wallplay! Three new event goods were also announced: A Hatsune Miku × tokidoki Tote Bag, a Hatsune Miku × New York Comic Con × New York Super Week shirt, and Piapro Postcard sets (3 types).
More info: http://mikuexpo.com/ny_exhibition

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 18, 2014)

「Pigments」 Another feel-good song by producer KEI ft. Gumi


Pigments - Gumi






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Are you as excited as we are for the release of Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX for the Nintendo 3DS? If you missed the earlier news, it's being released worldwide in 2015! Read Sega's official news post, and view additional photos from Famitsu.

SEGA: http://blogs.sega.com/?p=20007
Famitsu: http://www.famitsu.com/news/201409/18061480.html
More info: http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8812

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Project Mirai Remix is now simply called as "Project Mirai DX". It'll be available in Japan this Spring 2015, while Western countries be live within 2015.

Remember, that this is only an enhanced version of Project Mirai 2, where the button color layouts are now match with New 3DS' buttons, and some of the songs with original 3D PV clips are remastered as the in-game Nendoroid 3D PV. As well as featuring a new opening song composed by Pinocchio.

These songs confirmed so far that have Nendoroid PVs are:
*Kimi No Taion/Kuwagata
*Melancholic/Junky
*Matryoshka/Hachi

Here's Nano-san (MikuDayo v2, a.k.a. the good version) playing Kimi No Taion.







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Concert tickets are still available for Hatsune Miku Expo in both Los Angeles and New York! There is less than a month remaining before the events take place, so don't miss out on this opportunity. International ticket purchases are also accepted!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8836

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2014)

‪#‎FunFactFriday‬: Soundless Voice is about Len who was worried about Rin's health condition as it got worse and it couldn't have been done about it. Then later, Len wanted to say the he loved her, but it was too late.....

Did you know that this song is selected as Ciel Phantomhive's character song from Black Butler (Kurosh-itsuji)? That cover is not sung by Len, but a Nico singer, Valshe, which people mistaken her as the voicer of Ciel.

What coincident about it is that Len's module for this song is named Ciel, which is also Black Butler main character's name. But this has nothing to do with him. There's another meaning: In French, Ciel means "sky", while Rin's module, Solieli means "sun". Now, if you consider this: The sky becomes dark and dull without the light of the sun...


#notsomuchofafunfact

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2014)

"Oriental Mind" A "dubstep tale" by producer Ginsuke/Ocelot

Oriental Mind - Hatsune Miku






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Amazing video submission for ‪#‎mikuexpo‬ × Crunchyroll - "Sharing The World" video contest! Thank you XD

Let's Sharing Our World together, everyone!
Deadline is by today Sep 19th 5:00pm EST. 
Detail: http://www.crunchyroll.com/forumtop...ntest-crunchyroll-exclusive-miku-expo-footage







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ready for ‪#‎MIKUEXPO‬ in NY & LA? 
We know you can't wait! So MTV 81 has live footage from our previous concert MagicalMirai 2014 in Osaka on August 30th, including Exclusive for International Viewing!! Check it out!

Last Night,Good Night (Reialed) (International Viewing):
http://ow.ly/BFIVu
39 (International Viewing) :
http://ow.ly/BFISw
39 (Japan Viewing):
http://ow.ly/BFIYk

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

みく | たいそす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46032666






タイムリミット | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46023880






Aww
Gift for You | okingjo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46023863






Nope.
リンにチューしようとしてます。 | 金たロウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46030852






She's... Cute ^^;
3周年おめでとうダヨー | あさのめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46023802






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46028384






Song in description. Rin-chan
ivory | 華！！！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46036299






無題 | 森野樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46021581






Ca...?
骸音 | OrangeMay 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46027004






space | ぐも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46037761






ボーパラ９新刊「３分みくッキング！」 | とりから＠ボーパラ９D-42 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46019977






無題 | RookDio 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46030756

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hatsune Miku is back in LA for live concert for Miku Expo, and Crypton has provided Anime Expo® a pair of tickets to her LA show on 10/12 (Sun) to give away to one lucky, randomly selected-winner! 

Click here to enter: https://jfe.qualtrics.com/form/SV_emq2HE74ock8RsF

NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. Entries will be accepted until 11:59 PM PST on September 30, 2014. For Official Rules: http://www.anime-expo.org/anime-expo-and-crypton-present-miku-expo-ticket-sweepstakes/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good morning!
Bath time ^^


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello there!
Wow, I haven't been on XDA in ages...


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello there!
> Wow, I haven't been on XDA in ages...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I WILL BE IN CALIFORNIA IN OCTOBER!!!!
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Do you know what that means?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I WILL BE IN CALIFORNIA IN OCTOBER!!!!
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Do you know what that means?

Click to collapse



HOLLY UKIM 



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I WILL BE IN CALIFORNIA IN OCTOBER!!!!
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Do you know what that means?

Click to collapse



YOU DIDN'T 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> HOLLY UKIM
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IT MEANS MIKU EXPO!

Getting to see Miku LIVE!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> IT MEANS MIKU EXPO!
> 
> Getting to see Miku LIVE!!!

Click to collapse



AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I sure hope I can go...that is the experience of a lifetime.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I sure hope I can go...that is the experience of a lifetime.

Click to collapse



So... You going or no ? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> So... You going or no ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



It's up in the air.
Maybe, maybe not.
50/50


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> It's up in the air.
> Maybe, maybe not.
> 50/50

Click to collapse



DONT MISS IT! GO!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> DONT MISS IT! GO!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



I HOPE I CAN :thumbup:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> I HOPE I CAN [emoji106]

Click to collapse



Heck, I'd skip this whole semester if I can go.

ITS ONCE IN A LIFETIME FOR ME.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

妄想小宇宙 | 4e 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46046051






Song in description. Miku-chan
デイドリーム・シンドローム | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46040960






昼下がり線画 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46040573






Song in description. IA-chan
【ボカロ】IAちゃん | shiromi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46052143






Ugoria
*dies*
miku kiss | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46040616






紅葉 リンちゃん | HUMMER 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46039803






宇宙柄 | 葵ユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46051093






ミクさん | かきあげ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46043262






Song in description. Miku-chan
盗人シンデレラ | えみりお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46049109






wwww
トリック!トリック!!トリック!!! | うめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46036448

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## lovehoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

こんばんわみんな！


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> こんばんわみんな！

Click to collapse



Konbanwa hoshi-san


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2014)

ボトルミク | RENIAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46062216







GuMikuRin like that 
ぐみくりん | ゆるの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46064171






Song in description. Miku-chan
フカンショウ | 6274 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46050806






ムラサキ | ねこりたつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46052268






09/21 おでライ札幌おしながき | しおみづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46061575






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46060786






>.<
みくずきんちゃん | moyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46068435






>////<
シリチラ | まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46069610






これが恋だって言わないなら | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46067830






うさみくたん | 椎茸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46055725






Song in description. Miku-chan
Des mélodies entrecroisées | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46061558






(/^^ )
みらいのおと | 望月よもぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46057344






Teto-san 
てと | 葉春 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46069030

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2014)

We made super cute #mikuexpo postcards as flyer - of course its FREE! Get two poscards, keep one and use one for inviting your friend to #mikuexpo.
Got pictures from San Francisco Japan Town. MIKU EXPO post cards are available at Kinokunitya store in San Francisco! AND I'm sure its also available at Kinokunitya store in NY&LA too. Please check this out!

And also.. did anyone actually see #mikuexpo advert on the digital billboard at highway in LA area? Its availale from few days ago, we want to see the pics 

http://mikuexpo.com/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Here is the full concert setlist for Magical Mirai in Tokyo from September 20th! 

00: Opening / Dance： ELEVENPLAY
01: Kagerou Days / Starring： Hatsune Miku
02: Nijigen Dream Fever / Starring： Hatsune Miku
03: Heart Democracy / Starring： Hatsune Miku
04: Commonplace World Uniform / Starring： Hatsune Miku
05: Like, Dislike / Starring： Kagamine Rin・Kagamine Len
06: Karakuri Pierrot / Starring： Hatsune Miku
07: Weekender Girl / Starring： Hatsune Miku
08: FREELY TOMORROW / Starring： Hatsune Miku
09: Deep Sea Girl / Starring：Hatsune Miku
10: Piano×Forte×Scandal / Starring： MEIKO
11: erase or zero / Starring： KAITO・Kagamine Len
12: glow / Starring： Hatsune Miku
13: Hello, Worker / Starring： Megurine Luka
14: Akatsuki Arrival / Starring： Hatsune Miku
15: Wonderland and the Sheep's Song / Starring： Hatsune Miku
16: Tell Your World / Starring： Hatsune Miku
17: Tokyo Teddy Bear / Starring： Kagamine Rin
18: Last Night, Good Night / Starring： Hatsune Miku
19: Cat Food / Starring： Hatsune Miku
20: EARTH DAY / Starring： Hatsune Miku
21: Yume Yume / Starring： Hatsune Miku
22: ODDS&ENDS / Starring： Hatsune Miku

<Encore>
23: Sweet Devil / Starring： Hatsune Miku
24: shake it ! / Starring： Hatsune Miku・Kagamine Rin・Kagamine Len
25: 39 / Starring： Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Guys I need some help!

if anyone knows where I can find ALL KEI's illustrations please let me know, it doesnt matter if its Unofficial. 
I have been looking EVERYWHERE for 4 years and couldnt find where to find all of them. so.. yeah, thank you.
even if its some of his... thank you.

edit.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Nebula - Hatsune Miku





song info : http://vocadb.net/S/121
Tripshots (producer) : http://vocadb.net/Ar/10
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Miku gives you wings *-*
gives you wings | 47AgDragon(しるどら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46077607






Song in description. Gumi-chan
十六夜シーイング | 明菜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46079186






ユカオン | しく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46077803






monoMIKU | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46086118






夏の終わり | マツュマロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46081643






ミク!ミク!ミク! | ひばり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46086784






マジカルミライ！ | アイラ@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46083266






初音ミク | 弥栗 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46074873






「あなたも１人？」 | アール 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46081367

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2014)

We have recompiled the concert setlist from Magical Mirai in Tokyo to also include a video link to each song played. Which songs were your personal favorites? 

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8924


Come on, name some!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2014)

‪#‎mikuexpo‬ in LA "Hatsune Miku Halloween Dance Party with Tune in Tokyo Club featuring Bighead and Machigerita" has been announced!

Come and dance your feet away to the sounds you love! The party starts at 10pm after the Hatsune Miku concert at NOKIA Theatre!
Ticket Now On Sale: http://hatsunemiku.ticketleap.com/halloweendanceparty/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hatsune Miku Halloween Dance Party with Tune in Tokyo featuring BIGHEAD and Machigerita

Miku Expo hosts an exclusive dance night party with LA based J-POP music event group Tune in Tokyo!! Don't miss this chance to check out the special guest DJs from Japan including "BIGHEAD" - the composer of MIKU EXPO theme song "Sharing The World" -, and multi-talented producer Machigerita!
Come and dance your feet away to the sounds you love! The party starts at 10pm!

Oct 11th 2014 @Pumpkin Dome (Vortex Dome)
Open: 10:00pm-Close 2:00am
Ticket: $15
*+21 only. ID required upon entry

Guest DJs
BIGHEAD:




“BIGHEAD” is the new project started by the composer of “Story Rider”, a song performed by Hatsune Miku when she participated as opening act for LADY GAGA’s “artRAVE: the ARTPOP ball”, touring sixteen North-American cities in May 2014.
“Sharing the World”, the first song written under the name BIGHEAD, was chosen as theme song for “HATSUNE MIKU EXPO” in Los Angeles and New York this October. Talented in the production of music with the use of English lyrics, BIGHEAD is a thriving Vocaloid producer!


http://bighead-official.tumblr.com/

Machigerita:




Born in 1990, Machigerita started making music at the age of 16.
Drawn to Visual Kei on the one hand, and influenced by his parents to
master playing the drums on the other, he attracted soon attention as
young VocaloP artist, releasing in major as well as indie productions.
Ever since Machigerita works in a wide range of activities: he is also a
novelist, collaborates with voice actors and fashion brands, works as
manga story writer, game music composer and is steadily evolving into new creative directions he can get his hands on.
    

http://www.machigerita.com/

DJ Meirlin:




DJ Meirlin is an Electro, Rock and Ani-Song DJ. She was born and raised in Saitama, Japan, and deejays in both Japan and the United States. She has performed at events including LA Idol & VK Fest, and hosts Xenon's livestream Q&A instore events. She is also an actress and model, having appeared in Aibou (Movie), Dobunezumi (Movie), Rainbowtown FM Music Video "ONE" by Biyuushi, TV Narration for "Kamatamago" by CSTV, and for "Fairy Heart Accessories" and Cure Magazine.


http://www.facebook.com/DJMeirlin.Official

RESTRICTIONS
*+21 only. ID required upon entry.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2014)

Project DIVA F 2nd's first update data (v1.01) has been released. It only improves software stability as well as the support for future DLCs (including Miku Dayo).

To update:

*On PS3: Once you start the game, the update message will pop-up immediately. Select "Yes" to preform an update.

*On PSVita: Tap the Refresh icon at the top of the LiveArea screen, then tap the orange Update button once it appears.

http://info.miku.sega.jp/1970

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 22, 2014)

ore DLCs to come on September 30!
*Kocchi Muite Baby (Song DLC) - 463 yen
*MSJ [Meisai Sweet Jacket] (Teto module) - 273 yen
*"One red leaf" & "Kaito (Flower)" (HUD Skin) - Free for 39 days (93 yen afterwards)

Also, Miku Dayo costs for 461 yen for normal users but will be FREE for one week for JP PS+ subscribers. However sometimes, Miku Dayo is not all usable...

http://info.miku.sega.jp/1973


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2014)

ボトルミク | Goodman 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46102424






?
いっしょに！！ | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46092867






No 
アンチビート | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46108827






ボーパラ９持ち込みについて | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46107657






ボトルミク | Domik 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46094166






希望之光 | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46112145






Ugoria
Making
【うごイラ】ミク!ミク!ミク! | ひばり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46087350






Mmmmm |3
ฅ♡ฅ | まったり春兎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46104483






結月ゆかり | クロガネルト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46106503






IA | くるみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46108206






天使 | 赤羽 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46105334






Song in description. Miku-chan
BuzzG
十六夜草紙 | せんかわ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46110663






お絵かきに目覚めたミクさん | ぽる猫。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46095154






^^
♡ | もふ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46106215






Lol
MSSP！！ | ありふれたkunkun 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46095289

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2014)

Great photo gallery of the Nendoroid Hatsune Miku: Halloween Version by Mamitan from Good Smile Company! Go take a look!

http://mamitan.goodsmile.info/2014/09/nendoroid-hatsune-miku-halloween-ver/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2014)

Addiction!!

New (not really lol) GigaP and Reol ft. Hatsune Miku

The song is featured in their album "No Title+"

ヒビカセ / Hibikase - Hatsune Miku






Smash that like button 
Also sub for Reol since she uploads GigaP's latest officially 

there is a Reolch ver. uploaded if you wanna give it a listen


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 23, 2014)

*HaHa! I dont know...*


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello, Planet - Hatsune Miku





song info : http://vocadb.net/S/2924
Sasakure.UK (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/51
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fukkireta / Mischievous function - Kasane Teto
(reprint)





Original: (I recommend this X'D )
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm10722893

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/4176
LamazeP (producer) : http://vocadb.net/Ar/304
albums ;
"EXIT TUNES PRESENTS UTAUSEKAI" : http://vocadb.net/Al/1790
"replay" : http://vocadb.net/Al/6231

Note : the 10 hours ver. on youtube is a cover by Lon (Utaite)


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 24, 2014)

Thought I might post something


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Thought I might post something

Click to collapse



YELLOW <3


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Thought I might post something

Click to collapse



nice signature BTW


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

For those who want a more in-depth review, a video review of the Nendoroid Hatsune Miku: Halloween Version has been uploaded by fullOanime


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

The Snow Miku 2015 main visual art has been revealed! It has been illustrated by Nardack. The illustration also changes between day and night (Japan time):

http://piapro.net/snowmiku2015/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sweet Pumpkin, Miku's Halloween outfit, to be added to Arcade Future Tone soon.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

† ハロウィンミク† | スオウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46123737






ODDS&ENDS | [email protected]福岡Ｌ39b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46116426






Lol
Magnetic Destiny 2 | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46119609






IA ROCKS | NRHT 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46124191






Let it Go cover...
「Let It Go」 VOCALOIDカバー | まつき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46126878



. . . 








D-.. don't look at me like that °////°
ミクさん | ポン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46118441








ゆかいあ！ | しきの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46126843






♡ | ちびみかん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46127019






【ボカロ/ボカファン5】ラミカ絵 | 桜月つばさ@ボカファン:A14 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46120329






初音ミク | Nio 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46114098






落描きリンちゃん | ちこ＠ヘイプロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46121465

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

The earlier livestream announcements showed us some exciting things. The finalized Snow Miku 2015 design, concert announcements for Sapporo, another Racing Miku design, and a new Hatsune Miku Christmas cake were all big highlights.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8954


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh great..








Is she cosplaying someone =.=
ミクcos | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46132465








Mix
長月まとめ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46138169






BEAUTIFUL *o*
deep...deep...deep... | きゃっとべる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46132591






ﾊﾟｰﾝ! | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46142809






Lots of stuff ^^
＊曲イラスト詰め＊ | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46151111






深海少女 | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46147489






O.O
俺の友達！出てこいジバニャン！！ | 櫻井エネルギー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46150971






^^
ミク誕 | 杞宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46133453






(/_ | [email protected]ついった始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46141471






ルカさん | はつねネガメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46135117






暮れ | 姐川 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46135468






【募集】レンきゅんでグッズ作りたいっ！ | 蒼茉ゆる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46132370

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

Letter Song - Hatsune Miku
(reprint)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm3771514

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/1077
doriko (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/4
albums;
unformed : http://vocadb.net/Al/18


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2014)

7 Questions That Hatsune Miku ( Vocaloid fans in general...) Fans Are Either Tired Of, Or Happy To Answer
http://media.goboiano.com/list/1997...ans-are-either-tired-of%2C-or-happy-to-answer


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2014)

The Nendoroid Hatsune Miku: Halloween Ver. is now available for order! Remember, this is NOT a preorder, and stock is limited! Don't miss out! Additionally, instead of ordering online, you can also pick her up from Miku Expo LA & NY and New York Comic Con in October.

Order page:*http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/gscnenwd00448.html/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Coming to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone on October 3:

*Sweet Devil/8Prince
*Black★Rock Shooter/ryo
*Interviewer/Kuwagata (Miku/Luka vocals)

"Suite Pumpkin" Miku module to be released Oct. 2.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Kokoro - Kagamine Rin
(reprint, subed)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm2500648

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/1357
ToraborutaP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/240
albums : see song info


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Kasane Territory ~It's Teto's turn forever~ - Kasane Teto
(reprint, subbed)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm6157102

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/2757
Riot (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/2710
albums : none.

love Teto


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 25, 2014)

MOVE!

Nendoroid Halloween Miku is out for order now! But hurry as supplies are limited! 

http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/top/gscnenwd00448.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

Good morning ~


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

http://blog.piapro.net/2014/09/o1409261-1.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

New HoneyWorks 

Friday's "Good Morning"-another story- - Hatsune Miku





nico Upload:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24555945

song info: http://vocadb.net/S/68296
HoneyWorks : http://vocadb.net/Ar/855


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

‪#‎FunFactFriday‬: One of the mini games in F 2nd's Diva Room is called 10,000 Feet Up The Alps. It's actually a Japanese traditional hand clapping game, with the song having the same tune as Jack 'n Jill and Yankee Doodle. And, you already know that, Luka sings Yankee Doodle in English.
The game's also fun with using your hands and at full speed. Try it yourself or with someone if you can!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

Photo Album of events
#mikuexpo in LA: Halloween Party! Party time, everyone!

Let's have a party, everyone!!! 
"Hatsune Miku Halloween Party" #mikuexpo in LA will host A LOT of events!
Be sure to check all events includes Sky Light Theater&Dance Party at Pumpkin Dome, DJ'TEKINA//SOMETHING a.k.a Yuyoyuppe perfomance, Halloween Costume Contest and KARAOKE Time at Candy Stage...!

http://mikuexpo.com/la_exhibition


Oct. 11 & 12, 2014
at LOS ANGELES CENTER STUDIOS
Free Entrance
Oct 11th
Gate Open: 11:30am / Start: 12:00pm / Close: 7:00pm
Oct 12th
Gate Open: 10:00am / Start: 10:30pm / Close: 6:30pm


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

^^
IA | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46162493






Ugoria ^^
☆ | おむ烈 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46158809






Hatsune Pop | Mika Pikazo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46165602






姉 | 沙 鷺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46164860



. . .








OK..
Farewell... | 冬雪　駿@ルカパラ ルカ-02 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46155216








秋初音ミク | 紅豆井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46159792






飛び立て！ | いかり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46159524

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

well...

Hatsune Miku will likely appear in "post-war subculture history of Japan" program of NHK on October 3rd.

http://39mikustream.blogspot.jp/2014/09/nhk103.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

The exhibition start times have been announced for ‪#‎mikuexpo‬ in Los Angeles and New York, and the Candy Stage and Sky Light Theater events have also been detailed for Los Angeles. 
So many exciting things to see! 
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8992


----------



## vanessaem (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Thread cleaned. This is just a general statement to those who are unaware.
The purpose of the Off-Topic section is to discuss all things "Off-Topic". This includes this or any other topic or discussion that does not violate the rules of this site. Yes, this is a Development site but this is not the section in which to discuss Development.
The topics discussed here do not have to be ones that you personally like or agree with but please respect the thread and the people who are a part of it.

Regards...


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

vanessaem said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thread cleaned. This is just a general statement to those who are unaware.
> The purpose of the Off-Topic section is to discuss all things "Off-Topic". This includes this or any other topic or discussion that does not violate the rules of this site. Yes, this is a Development site but this is not the section in which to discuss Development.
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you very much


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> The exhibition start times have been announced for ‪#‎mikuexpo‬ in Los Angeles and New York, and the Candy Stage and Sky Light Theater events have also been detailed for Los Angeles.
> So many exciting things to see!
> http://www.mikufan.com/?p=8992

Click to collapse



I am sooooo sorry if my little brother caused any trouble. He was on my account today and playing troll ... I assure you I would never send those types of msgs. He is 13 and likes to be an a-hole sometimes ...

He also changed my avatar... But that I don't mind cuz its my favorite band =]


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> I am sooooo sorry if my little brother caused any trouble. He was on my account today and playing troll ... I assure you I would never send those types of msgs. He is 13 and likes to be an a-hole sometimes ...
> 
> He also changed my avatar... But that I don't mind cuz its my favorite band =]

Click to collapse



thats alright.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2014)

ジバミク | らいらっく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46174998






Alice | [email protected]福岡Ｌ39b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46171383






Song in description. Miku-chan
ペーパーガール | tanaka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46169596






Song in description. Gumi-chan
「ゴキブリのうた」 | あさり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46177477






._.
ルカメイ | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46171714






初音ミク | 布莱特ZeroX 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46169664






ボトルミク | Alitia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46174435






ショーウィンドウみく | pood1e 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46167997



. . .








Poor Len...
女の子より可愛い自信だってあるんだ！！ | 冷蔵子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46165675








deep sea girl | このみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46169445






Awwwww
*hugs*
?
３×９=２７ | まっぺ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46182505






Drew it!
ぬこみね | みかんぼっち@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46183695






ねぎとろーん | 水深 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46171629






不思議の国 | 猫村ikkro 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46182551






The Beast. | 枕 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46179142






糸 | Rkp 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46172437

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2014)

When the First Love Ends - Hatsune Miku
(translated, reprint)





original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm5524166

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/1327
ryo (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/67
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2014)

^^
蘭灯 | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46188729






Song in description. Miku-chan
ドリームキラー | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46195099






Song in description. Miku-chan
劣勢ミュージック | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46200391






森 | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46192089






初音ミク | Mx2j 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46189375






Cute loli Miku ^^
ロリミク | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46184848






Song in description. Miku-chan
Not Found | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46197596






Song in description. Miku-chan and Luka
ナイトメアキティー | 蜂蜜ハニィ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46195297






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46189368






廃都アトリエスタにて！ | 冷蔵子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46196528






◇□☆ | すず 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46196357






紅葉とミクさん | かじや・Slag 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46193545

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## wulsic (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi @FireWall123 I see that you are an Miku hatsune fan atleast I think that :/ and I was also guessing first the poll results which people liked the most(and yes it was Miku like I thought)  but I am a fan of anime and vocaloid also a bit but I don't have a really an favorite voca, if I had to choose then I think maybe Lin. I don't know or its just me but I think that vocaloid songs are actually pretty good also with the background music, if you would listen to covers from vocaloids then they're actually pretty amazing.

I thought I would just come by a bit since you posted like 300-400 pages 
From the pictures you had posted on this page I think this one is the most fancy of them all
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46171714


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2014)

wulsic said:


> Hi @FireWall123 I see that you are an Miku hatsune fan atleast I think that :/ and I was also guessing first the poll results which people liked the most(and yes it was Miku like I thought)  but I am a fan of anime and vocaloid also a bit but I don't have a really an favorite voca, if I had to choose then I think maybe Lin. I don't know or its just me but I think that vocaloid songs are actually pretty good also with the background music, if you would listen to covers from vocaloids then they're actually pretty amazing.
> 
> I thought I would just come by a bit since you posted like 300-400 pages
> From the pictures you had posted on this page I think this one is the most fancy of them all
> http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46171714

Click to collapse



Welcome 

Look in vocadb.net for new songs and follow your favorite artists and producers. That's just "some" of the songs produced XD , everyday there are at least 10 songs submitted, not including albums and new artists 
Miku alone has thousands of original songs :3 all are beautiful 

Also am all Miku, but I try to cheat a little XD

You mean Len or Rin ?

Don't pick just yet! Listen to Rin, IA, gumi, mayu, seeu, Yukari, Lapis, Tianyi, Teto... LOTS of others :3

Also producers and artists.

Welcome to the Fandom. 
First rule is, if you see Len fangirls run and never look back!

JK. If you have any Qs just ask away!


----------



## wulsic (Sep 27, 2014)

"First rule is, if you see Len fangirls run and never look back!"
lol I don't know or I can follow that rule 
I actually meant rin I think 
I know that there are many more vocaloids but I don't know them out of my head all those names there are too many of them..
I don't have really a question :/ and I will look into that website sometimes thankyou


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 27, 2014)

wulsic said:


> "First rule is, if you see Len fangirls run and never look back!"
> lol I don't know or I can follow that rule
> I actually meant rin I think
> I know that there are many more vocaloids but I don't know them out of my head all those names there are too many of them..
> I don't have really a question :/ and I will look into that website sometimes thankyou

Click to collapse



dont mention it.

also I recommend you start with big names first, like kz, Deco*27 , GigaP, 8#prince, Hachi, emon, MitchieM, DaniwellP, OneRoom/ aka JimmyThumbP, HoneyWorks, Teki-P / aka Jin... and many more, those are just some. just look them up there on vocadb.
find the producers you like


----------



## wulsic (Sep 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> dont mention it.
> 
> also I recommend you start with big names first, like kz, Deco*27 , GigaP, 8#prince, Hachi, emon, MitchieM, DaniwellP, OneRoom/ aka JimmyThumbP, HoneyWorks, Teki-P / aka Jin... and many more, those are just some. just look them up there on vocadb.
> find the producers you like

Click to collapse



Okay thankyou I will do my best with searching but first I will go to sleep :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2014)

good night


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2014)

With Japan entering the season of falling leaves, this Hatsune Miku autumn illustration by "Thousand Nights 2.S" truly fits the atmosphere.

High quality source: http://www.pixiv.net/i/46221373


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2014)

A Thousand-Year Solo - Kaito
(reprint, subed)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm3122624

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/3155
yanagiP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/238
albums : see song info


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2014)

MJQ uploaded a short cover of GigaP's Drop Pop Candy ft. Miku V3 English and Meiko V3 English

Drop Pop Candy - Hatsune Miku V3 English and Meiko V3 English





he also provided a free download of the short cover in the video description.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mmm last pic ?
うちのお嬢さまと | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46186655






憧れ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46216476






Song in description. Miku-chan
金曜日のおはよう-another story- | ヤマコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46212761






Fangs are serious business
✟ | [email protected]お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46211656







TYPE-2 | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46209905






9.27 | Hico_★ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46210207






Cover in description. UTAU
ニュイ | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46200993






Noooooooo :'(
EveR ∞ LastinG ∞ NighT | 通草 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46201803






Song in description. Miku-chan
=.=... o.o its weird Kaito from popipo lol
【初音ミク】 恋わずらい | 砂吹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46196307






Yes please. Where Miku lives, Len dies lol
▼True∞enD…？ | メロンボール＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46208173






リボンガール | しの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46200704






IA | 姐川 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46210883

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2014)

Now, is there still anybody who doesn't know about Miku's TV debut on Late Show with David Letterman??!

Tell everyone! October 8 will be a huge day for Miku*

Miku is announcing her arrival in the US for MIKU EXPO!
www.mikuexpo.com

Drawn by @lawlietlk


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2014)

O.O
<3

Both are by DAISUKE-P

Rera - Nekomura Iroha
(reprint)





Rera - Hatsune Miku Solid, Dark and Soft Appends
(reprint)


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2014)

Another one <3

original is sung by Gumi
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm18198019

Earth's Final Confession - Hatsune Miku V3 Append Dark
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23335303


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2014)

The Hatsune Miku Official Facebook page is posting some band rehearsals for MikuExpo  

Check them out 
https://www.facebook.com/HatsuneMikuOfficialPage


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 29, 2014)

Snow Miku wrapped buses are coming to Singapore starting October 3rd! Previously, we saw Snow Miku wrapped trains in Thailand. I wonder if other countries will also get Miku-wrapped transportation? 
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9019


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ohayou.









Is ill...
*cough cough*


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Seeing A Sixteen-Day-Old Moon - Gumi


----------



## nonuser (Sep 30, 2014)

I didn't know this was a thing until I heard about a Hatsune Miku show in L.A. 

It's uh.. definitely unique I guess


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2014)

One of Mikufan commenters has shared a photo of one of the Snow Miku buses that have appeared in Singapore. Thanks!

Read more here: http://www.mikufan.com/snow-miku-wr...ngapore-from-october-3rd-until-december-25th/


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2014)

花鎖 | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46233792






♡ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46233681






レッツゴー４匹 | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46233233






××× | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46221191






Love it!
初音 秋 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46221373






osmanthus | ぽにた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46231461






がくみね | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46232154






「落書き」インタビュア | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46225418






Miki 
Space Drive | DIN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46224521






和風ゆかりさん | りんご水 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46226711






EaSter egg* | 赤月ろきの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46232084






蝶々舞う | くりす たくみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46221439






紅く燃える | にょり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46217663






初音ミク/イノセント | おとねこね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46222638

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mikufan





Our website is currently facing some issues that will prevent us from making any news posts until the site administrator can fix them. No ETA yet, but we hope to have it fixed as soon as possible. Thank you for understanding.

Illustration by asuka111: http://www.pixiv.net/i/8810344


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Deco shared this ^^


FamilyMart and Hatsune Miku have collaborating! "Miku Loves Famima campaign 4th" has started today! "DECO*39 wafer choco" has been sold and this is included illustration card of DECO*27's music video! COMING TO JAPAN and COMING TO FamilyMart!!!

http://www.family.co.jp/campaign/miku2014/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Mikufan
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



all fixed.


----------



## dliu010 (Oct 1, 2014)

IA is best girl!:silly:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

dliu010 said:


> IA is best girl!:silly:

Click to collapse



yeah, she is one of the best ^^

and could you please get your first 10 posts out of off topic first ._.
try helping some users in your device's Q&A section


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

from Y to Y - Hatsune Miku
(reprint, subed)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm6529016

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/4230
OneRoom (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/11
albums : see song info


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

We can't keep this surprise for upcoming #mikuexpo anymore...because it's just AWESOME XD Amazing collabo between @dixieF_Yeheyuan & @rockleetist will be officially come true at #mikuexpo in LA&NY!

Just Be Friends (English): 





Let's sing together at the concert...!

look here for the rehearsal short video : https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154711720175637&set=vb.10150149727825637


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

Friday's "Good Morning" -another story-, people asked for it and here it is.

Friday's "Good Morning" -another story- - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

New OSTER PROJECT 
Sweet!

Happy School Sensation - Hatsune Miku and Kagamine Rin
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24591880


http://vocadb.net/S/68452

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

A beautiful new high quality Hatsune Miku MikuMikuDance model named "YYB Type Miku" has appeared, and is available for free download.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9036

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

While we may have seen a lot of bad news articles about Hatsune Miku, it's always nice to see a positive one. And that headline takes the cake.

http://noisey.vice.com/blog/if-you-dont-go-see-virtual-pop-star-hatsune-miku-in-concert-youre-insane


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Good morning





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2014)

#5
Beautiful
天使の舞 | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46244443






UGCアワード | へちま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46257195






Song in description. Miku-chan
ウミユリ海底譚 | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46243997






みくさん | 駒鳥うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46253931






ブレス・ユー | 寒さ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46248470






幸せ | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46244539






Monochrome∞Blue Sky
モノクロ∞ブルースカイ | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46241361






So sweet ^^
7th Anniversary | なんな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46258540






Song in description. Gumi
Ｂｌｉｓｓ | hie 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46249542






× | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46248314






Song in description. Miku-chan
凶器はあずきバー | 五百瀬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46243435






夏めいた | カラコロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46258710






悪の | 沙 鷺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46243269






Halloween2014!! | えつお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46253295

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2014)

and since am getting better 

Slow Motion - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mikuture is looking for photos from fans to promote Mikuture! Submissions can be completed via twitter. ＃‎みくちゃ写真集

Read more here:
http://www.mikufan.com/mikuture-is-looking-for-photos-from-fans-for-promotional-usage/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome 
…… | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46260962






.:｡+ﾟ眠れる森+｡:. | -♨- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46245449






LOL- lots of laugh- | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46265650






初音ミク | Aile/エル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46261011






Aww 
* | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46268878






７thミク | 伯父 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46262117






！ | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46260842






Omg Oliver
形だけの王冠 | 寒さ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46263327






Song in description. Miku-chan
【初音ミク】SURVIVE【オリジナル】 | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46258731






ずきんなし | にこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46263770






き、緊張する/// | てとっち＠マウス画 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46271705






Rin: you smell nice <3
Len: ... What ._. You OK?
ちゅっ | 音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46269057

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

We have big news! The age limit for the Hatsune Miku Halloween Dance Party with Tune in Tokyo has been lowered to 18+! We've been listening to everyone's comments, and have made some changes to accommodate fans 18years and older!*
Just make sure to bring your ID to the event!*
http://hatsunemiku.ticketleap.com/halloweendanceparty/

Note: We are not going to serve any alcohol drinks for anyone at this event.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 3, 2014)

It's almost you are the only one who replying here. 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> It's almost you are the only one who replying here.
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



And what's the problem with that ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> And what's the problem with that ?

Click to collapse



No problem at all 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

So it looks like the deleted MMD version is only found on descent subs channel

Here is the new version by iXima


Heart à la mode - Hatsune Miku





Music : DECO*27
■*http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/9850666
■*http://deco27.com/
■*http://twitter.com/deco27

Illustration&Movie : iXima
■*http://www.nicovideo.jp/mylist/23650800
■*https://twitter.com/iximaxima
■*http://satelloon.com/

Logo Design : chimpanzee


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Miku fans in Singapore!*
Hatsune Miku special bus run between October 3rd - December 25th in Singapore City!!!

For Sapporo city promotion project, Hatsune Miku and Snow Miku 2015's special design bus run from Today! It is first job for Snow Miku 2015.

When: October 3rd 2014 - December 25th 2014
Line: 2, 196, 111, 174, 186, 502, 107, 175, 36, 130
*10 buses run about 10 times a day.

Don't miss your chance to take a Snow Miku bus when you are in Singapore!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Mmmmm






https://twitter.com/FireWall_Catman/status/518020751580880896


PS not the best photographer haha

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

"8/31" by Deco*27 featuring Miku. Some people have been asking for a subtitled version, so please enjoy!

8/31 - Hatsune Miku






------------------------

"Heart a la Mode" iXima made an awesome PV for this cute Miku song!

Heart a la Mode - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

ファミリーマート×ハロウィンミク | ユウノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46280185






?
SNOW MIKU | いろは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46281409






塗り練習 | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46288397






昼下がり | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46278193






Song in description. Gumi
零の世界 | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46294656






Anon and Kanon 
あのかの | ふらいあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46291128






躍動 | Oki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46282515






Sep | クローズ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46279687






ヒビカセ | MakkaMatsuri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46292567






同じ空の下で | 八里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46291993






残响のミク | Cat‘s Moon 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46286458






夏終わりの | 諾亞詞９琥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46293824

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2014)

ゲージュツの秋！ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46297726






Hatsune Miku/7th | まるもる＠ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46307213






OMG IA is so cute ^^
ゆかりさんと | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46309598






I take that back, IA is cute ... But Miku-chan is the cutest ^^
無題 | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46301094






See ^^
Two Mikus better than one haha
color palette | 奏*ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46300738






ゆかりさん | ふゆこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46297881






救生手冊 | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46305375






Speed paint in description.
くつろぎミク | 浅井 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46297688






無題 | 墨魚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46294695






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46302271






Miro  ^^
Ugoria
Song in description.
魔女ミクさん☆ | ミロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46289762






リン | Sour暄 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46303348






ヒビカセ | Drac. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46302809






紫藤萝 | 果酱酱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46305754

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hatsune Miku has been announced to be making a guest appearance in the Japanese version of the mobile game Brave Frontier starting October 9th. There is a possibility she will appear in the global version as well. We'll watch closely for more news.

See the official announcement here:
on.fb.me/1ukuXPc

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2014)

Good afternoon 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2014)

New Tiara 

Wish - Hatsune Miku Append Dark





Nicovideo (with free download): http://nico.ms/sm24601111


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2014)

Electric Angel - Hatsune Miku
(reprint)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm1249071

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/2915
yasuoP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/312
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 5, 2014)

You know what this is 
...and who is the artist 
ハートアラモード | えこいくしま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46325521






未来歌姫 | 十矢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46325212






cosmo×miku | みなせなぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46315598






* | 249 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46328427






^^;
ＬＩＫＥ | 黒蜜まりあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46316303






Ugoria
Song in description. Rin-chan
ｓｈｕｔｔｅｒ | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46331343






OK...
【募集】レングッズ取り置き承ります|ω・*) | 蒼茉ゆる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46315285






☆SKY☆ | XDacjyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46317011






Pinky Promise
指切り | saku 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46316872






ゆらゆら~ | Drac. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46316353

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## cribespl (Oct 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You know what this is
> ...and who is the artist
> ハートアラモード | えこいくしま
> http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46325521
> ...

Click to collapse



Really nice! I really like it. Good job


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like they've put out an album containing recordings of all the songs at the Indonesia Hatsune Miku EXPO!

http://karent.jp/album/1615


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good Smile Racing's*Hatsune Miku*BMW Z4 placed 3rd position in yesterday's Thailand race, which pushed them to 1st place overall in the SuperGT race competition with a 9 point lead! They have a stronger chance of winning the championship this year than they did in 2011. The next race is the last, and takes place at MOTEGI. Good luck to GSR! #‎fightgsr‬

WOHO YEAH \(^o^)/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

Reolch has uploaded GigaP's "Childish War"
This upload can be considered Official since Giga and Reol are working together ^^

Childish War - Kagamine Rin and Len






Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

(  OMG I think something is wrong here  )

Hi!

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> (  OMG I think something is wrong here  )
> 
> Hi!
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



oh hey, androidfreak 
(whats wrong ? )


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> oh hey, androidfreak
> (whats wrong ? )

Click to collapse



Heyyy!! How the day is going?

(This place creeping me and remind me about the forever alone lol)

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Heyyy!! How the day is going?
> 
> (This place creeping and remind about the forever alone lol)
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



gone well. you ?

(come on dont say that, fans are just busy with life/studying. well, they do come here from time to time. no forever alone )


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> gone well. you ?
> 
> (come on dont say that, fans are just busy with life/studying. well, they do come here from time to time. no forever alone )

Click to collapse



Fine!

(Well.. Don't understand me wrong but I see you are the only one/fan here 0.o)

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

ozansi 

Feel You - Hatsune Miku V3 English
Remix






http://vocadb.net/S/68671


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Fine!
> 
> (Well.. Don't understand me wrong but I see you are the only one/fan here 0.o)
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



well, umm... a not the only one....

they just prefer lurking haha


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> well, umm... a not the only one....
> 
> they just prefer lurking haha

Click to collapse



Oh uh. LEL! 
Happy anime watching! 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Oh uh. LEL!
> Happy anime watching!
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



thanks. but its not anime :/


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> thanks. but its not anime :/

Click to collapse



Oops :/
So it's what? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Oops :/
> So it's what?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Vocaloid is a voice synthesizer, a program, and is for people with great talents but no voice to sing their songs.

also, Vocaloids have no personality. so, the producer can make them whatever he/she wants. like for example, Kagamine Rin and Len , in some songs they are siblings , in other they are lovers, in others they are enemies.... etc.
so, you can see group of producers, illustrators and animators join together to make a story using Vocaloids, or a long series of songs. like the story of evil by Mothy, or Bad End Night , or KagerouProject by Jin which is now an anime named MekakuCity Actors.

so, no its not an anime.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Vocaloid is a voice synthesizer, a program, and is for people with great talents but no voice to sing their songs.
> 
> also, Vocaloids have no personality. so, the producer can make them whatever he/she wants. like for example, Kagamine Rin and Len , in some songs they are siblings , in other they are lovers, in others they are enemies.... etc.
> so, you can see group of producers, illustrators and animators join together to make a story using Vocaloids, or a long series of songs. like the story of evil by Mothy, or Bad End Night , or KagerouProject by Jin which is now an anime named MekakuCity Actors.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm... The idea is pretty cool!  [emoji106] 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Hmm... The idea is pretty cool!  [emoji106]
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



it is.
fans make songs for fans 
fans have talents, make a song about life or something relatable, other fans love it and support you and wanna see more from you 
some fans dont have the skills to make songs. so, they illustrate  another fan is inspired by the illustration makes a song for it 
some others arent good at the things mentioned above, but, they know how to use MMD(MikuMikuDance, 3D animation program) make PVs using it for their favourite songs and share it with other fans. another fan/producer asks the MMDer to make a PV for the song he/she just made.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> it is.
> fans make songs for fans
> fans have talents, make a song about life or something relatable, other fans love it and support you and wanna see more from you
> some fans dont have the skills to make songs. so, they illustrate  another fan is inspired by the illustration makes a song for it
> some others arent good at the things mentioned above, but, they know how to use MMD(MikuMikuDance, 3D animation program) make PVs using it for their favourite songs and share it with other fans. another fan/producer asks the MMDer to make a PV for the song he/she just made.

Click to collapse



Nice nice nice nice niceeee!!!!!!!

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

Good night FireWall 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Good night FireWall
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



oh good night 







I'll just try to stay up and study a bit


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's a nice song by producer 23 called Lie'n'Regret. I worked with the producer himself and Jrharbort on the subs!

Lie' n' Regret - Hatsune Miku






- Descent-san :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 7, 2014)

エゴママだと知りながらも | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46343705






「オオカミさん～」 | Lyodi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46332414






fiddler | 伪睿山紫菜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46332536






。 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46332831






舞 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46332548






秋 | cathyinaba 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46333911






IA | 屿酒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46339590






メイクアップなう！ | いちは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46339491



...








No 
バニーミクちゃん | ヒカリノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46335521



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 7, 2014)

Arrived in NY! Glad made it 
http://mikuexpo.com/ny

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Beautiful
.*"✦"*..*"✦"*. | hakusai 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46354760






雪ミク | 茶みらい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46374310






そっち | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46358406






イア | Bondson 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46360070






Matcha Latte | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46366972






Redial | yelsh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46364023






Look inside 
-3-
ツイッター詰４【ボカロ】 | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46375140






And here too 
【ほぼリンちゃん】らくがきまとめ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46364656






You look beautiful 
結婚しよ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46369130






No Halloween without the Kagamines 
halloweeeen | なじょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46359473






『きょうはぼくがおんなのこ』 | いくひろ@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46367159






Love it ^^
プラネタリウム | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46372639






01 | うみぐも。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46363642






歌姫 | サキョ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46362924






^^
きみはどこまで… | えー助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46360438

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2014)

It's about time....! Miku arrived in NYC!
Don't miss to watch Hatsune Miku on the David Letterman Show on October 8!

Show your love and support MIKU EXPO:
www.mikuexpo.com


Drawing by : Lawlietlk


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kahotan's English review on Hatsune Miku: Lat-type Autumn Ver. is now up! The figure is based on the original 1/8 scale Lat-type figure

http://mikatan.goodsmile.info/en/2014/10/08/happy-kuji-hatsune-miku-2014-autumn-ver-–-part-2/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2014)

New PinocchioP :3

Halloween :3

Not Enough Pumpkin - Hatsune Miku 







http://vocadb.net/S/68487


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2014)

[EXCLUSIVE on 39ch!] Music video of a new song by Marshahall!


Lies and Chocolate - Megurine Luka






The song is included on the supplement CD of MIKU-Pack music & artworks
feat. Hatsune Miku Vol. 05.

Also, the song is to be distributed ONLY on KARENT!
Enjoy the CD of MIKU Pack, the video on 39ch and the song on KARENT!

-Artist: Marshahall
-Title: Lies and Chocolate

-Movie: hie

KARENT " Lies and Chocolate " distribution site → http://karent.jp/album/1440

MIKU Pack → http://miku-pack.jp/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Here are the winners of the Hatsune Miku Design Contest 2 from We Love Fine!

http://www.welovefine.com/featured/176-hatsune-miku-design-contest-2-winners


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2014)

The Beast. | TKN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46379545






39 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46390997






ミク·クリスマストナカイver | 薯子Imoko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46391350






ヒビカセ | 黑川紙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46380550






*deep breathing* 
雪ミクちゃん！ | 木野きの子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46379665






Song in description. Gumi
夜の果てまで | のら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46385608






▽▼ | きゃま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46386681






Song in description. Miku-chan
【ねがい】 | AO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46381059






窓辺 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46381658






*:;;:*LUKA*:;;:* | HIIRO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46392988






Song in description. IA-chan
戯曲とデフォルメ都市 | 蜂蜜ハニィ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46384592






Ugoria
走りながらネギを振り回すミクちゃん | さんじろ♨ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46391701






All aboard! *kicks Kaito and takes his place* ^^
All aboard! | so* 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46375428






秋桜 | 辻織＠プロフ一読お願いします 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46394231






わたしは・・・ | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46373054






ミ゛ク゛ | しみず 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46388459






Haha ^^;
とりあい中 | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46380612

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm wondering if those images are your own made because they looks pretty awesome  

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I'm wondering if those images are your own made because they looks pretty awesome
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Thank you. But they are by artists on pixiv.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hatsune Miku × Nomura Tetsuya (SQUARE ENIX)....!


Final Fantasy


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2014)

The appearance of Hatsune Miku on Late Show with David Letterman has just finished.
Photo via @geektoku on Twitter.

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-mikus-appearance-on-the-late-show-with-david-letterman/

Official video is up!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2014)

BIG BIG Thank you to everyone who has supported Hatsune Miku to make it here. Miku made her US TV debut last night at Late Show with David Letterman!

Miku will perform at Nokia Theatre (LA) on Oct 11th&12th and at Hammerstein Ballroom on Oct 17th&18th (NYC).
LA:*http://mikuexpo.com/la_concert
NYC:*http://mikuexpo.com/ny_concert

In Los Angeles, we will also have a big Halloween themed event to thank your support for Miku on the same days as the concerts. Come and celebrate with Miku!
Hatsune Miku Halloween Party:http://mikuexpo.com/la_exhibition

In New York, we set-up super cool art gallery with exclusive artposters, Tetsuya Nomura (SQUARE ENIX) x Hatsune Miku collaboration artwork & video, and you can also find a life-sized figure of Miku exhibited there. It will be opened until Oct 19th. Please stop by.

Hatsune Miku Art Exhibition - Universal Positivity:http://mikuexpo.com/ny_exhibition

We are all looking forward to seeing you there! Thank you and see you very soon.


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 9, 2014)

Can't be in California early enough
:/
that was the deciding factor of whether  I went. Oh well.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Can't be in California early enough
> :/
> that was the deciding factor of whether  I went. Oh well.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hatsune Miku has made her appearance in the global version of Brave Frontier faster than we thought! The game event only runs for 10 days, so don't miss out!

For more details, please check the in-game news or forum through http://goo.gl/wFZp7o

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Such good news [emoji16] 


According to Crypton, Luka V3 is coming Q1 of 2015, with Rin/Len V3 coming afterwards in Q3!

http://www.vocaloidism.com/crypton-projects-luka-v3-for-q1-2015-and-rinlen-v3-for-q3-2015/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2014)

7th | cancer 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46410278






✿ | 春沢 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46412225






miku | morry 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46409051






Love it!
More, Kenji!
all over the world-------------- | (  Ｋenji　) http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46410989






Gumi 
GUMI | したっぱ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46404652






ちゃんと爱して | ふふ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46401406






警官服をのmiku | 小忍litsvn 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46409297

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2014)

OMG <3
???
Love you!
天使 | ズーサン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46419401






I believe this is an album =.=
The stars my destination | はみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46429524






アへミク | まっぺ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46416240






miku | 砂糖の音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46418889






Song in description. Luka
Already posted.
嘘と僕等とチョコレート | hie 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46428730






?
39 | よる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46424415






ボカロ兄弟 | おりはらさちこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46427147






目ミク | ピヨ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46422279

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2014)

[MIKU EXPO] Trick or Treat! Hatsune Miku Halloween candy mix by papabubble will be sold at Hatsune Miku Halloween Party at MIKUEXPO!

http://mikuexpo.com/la_goods


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2014)

[MIKU EXPO] Sega will bring "Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F 2nd PlayStation 3 & PlayStation VITA games to Halloween Party at MIKU EXPO! First 500 players will get Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F 2nd lanyards! Check it out at Pitchfork Area!

http://mikuexpo.com/la_exhibition


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Guess who this is


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Megurine Luka's V3 English demo was played at the recent New York Comic Con.
the song is Just be Friends by Dixie Flatline







guess that answers the above post, haha


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Secret Police - Hatsune Miku
(reprint, subbed)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm12695779

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/373
BuriruP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/43
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2014)

GUYS!
ANYONE!
Descent-san's channel got suspended 

"Is there anyone who is willing to help me? I am really confused how, having never gotten a copyright strike or complaint before, I went to bed last night and then woke up to see 4 years of translation work disappear because apparently I was "spamming" on that "If You Do Do" Umetora video I posted 2 years ago.
I mean I figure this is the end and I suppose it's time to give up and move on, but I'd like a little help/advice if anyone has it and is willing to spread the word around."

please if anyone have any knowledge on this, help out!
this is his Facebook, https://www.facebook.com/descent87 , messege him if you know anything that can help him.

or quote this post and I'll send him!

On behalf of Yamir, thank you.


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> GUYS!
> ANYONE!
> Descent-san's channel got suspended
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What can we do to help?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> GUYS!
> ANYONE!
> Descent-san's channel got suspended
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> What can we do to help?

Click to collapse



I should have updated the post haha
Thanks for trying To help KawaiiGuy 


" Thanks for the support guys, so much helpful advice. I am working on it, and I'll keep everyone updated. Getting so much support today, I've decided that even if everything is lost, I'll at least reupload my videos somewhere (except for Umetora, cause it's too "pornographic" I guess) somewhere so that people will be able to access them. If my channel isn't restored, I might quit to be honest, because nowadays I keep translating because I want to help support artists and their work, and I don't know how well I can do that on a channel that will likely have only my closest 500-1000 followers subscribing to it. But no matter what happens I'll get my videos back up for people to see and I won't quit fighting this for a few weeks I promise. It's gonna be slow to deal with, cause YT has literally banned me from it's website for 6 months so I can't even use my normal accounts to log in and contact them that way.

3+ years of work, thousands and thousands of hours of Japanese study, typesetting, translating, uploading, writing, managing ect, all to get wiped away by a complaint about an anime girl wearing a bra. World is a funny place...(btw after rereading the 2 emails they sent me, it's confirmed that this was the issue) "


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 11, 2014)

YT's report/strike system is so poorly made.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> YT's report/strike system is so poorly made.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yep.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2014)

[MIKU EXPO] The location has changed for the Halloween Dance Party scheduled for 10pm. It will be at the Belasco Theater in downtown LA (1050 S Hill St)

We sold out the previous location and are moving to a bigger space. The party is +18, and at day admission is $20. Bar are available for our +21 guests. Please, all attendees bring your ID. If you brought a presale ticket, please bring your print out and ID as well!

http://hatsunemiku.ticketleap.com/halloweendanceparty/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2014)

The second pic is so cute >.<
たりないかぼちゃ | ピノキオピー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46444954






*calls Rin*
10.9❤ | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46440910






Cover in description. IA-chan
God knows | 芥子粒 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46445224






Rin you craycray! What are you doing to Miku 
You made her cry 
寄稿 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46450012






Sweet ^^
千本桜 | fu-ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46443332






Awww Heartbeat :'(
ミクとぼくの | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46449566






^^
秋ですね | 朝顔みのる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46431570






Yukari 
Autumn rabbit | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46445079






Love it!
└|o^▽^o|┐ | 小场KKKKona 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46436437






Oh nooooo. Quick! Take cover!
落ちもの | おりはらさちこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46445212






...
Not About Love/无关爱情 | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46435524






Song in description. Len
アンデッドエネミー | 天通@なんか描きたい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46441904






ヒビカセ | 松篠しあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46432224






。 | 雲村 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46444921






Song in description. Rin and Len
Astral Domination | れい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46446015






Love it!
IA姫♥ | [email protected]ついった始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46447066






凹凸凹凹凸凹 | 東風s 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46432913






めーちゃん | いちや和希 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46433035

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 11, 2014)

Song in description. Rin-chan
「♥」 | △○□× 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46466397






Miku-chan are you alright 
Bitter Love | 知梨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46466093






Teto 
うたうよ！ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46452968






^^
雪ミク & 桜ミク | playback 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46462678






「君が死ねばいいよ」 | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46470322






Haha
ふわふわ | Yuki Kiku 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46450405






There are 2 Mikus on the cover...
Hehe
2015 calendar | playback 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46463078






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46459530






More Teto 
Cause why not?
重音テト | メタファー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46453614






So sweet ^^
あのね | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46464245






MOAR TETO
てとのひ | umu 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46459574






でかちびみく | により 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46452208






晋遊舎「初音ミク イラストメイキングブック」 | ななひめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46455417

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 12, 2014)

New Hatsune Miku figure was revealed during Miku Expo! The figure will be based on an illustration by mebae, who's commonly known as Tell Your World illustrator. The release date is set to be in next year.

http://twitpic.com/ecnidy/full

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Oct 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> New Hatsune Miku figure was revealed during Miku Expo! The figure will be based on an illustration by mebae, who's commonly known as Tell Your World illustrator. The release date is set to be in next year.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/ecnidy/full
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm gonna put it in top of my door so when people walk in its gonna look like a Miku ninja is gonna attack them >


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 12, 2014)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> I'm gonna put it in top of my door so when people walk in its gonna look like a Miku ninja is gonna attack them >

Click to collapse



XD


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 12, 2014)

This looks so much fun 









Stickers hunting at*‪#‎mikuexpo‬*Hatsune Miku Halloween Party! Black Cat Street Booth have different stickers! Crypton CEO has a secret one. Find him and get a sticker!
http://mikuexpo.com/la


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 12, 2014)

[MIKU EXPO]
Here is the rest of the stock for Miku Expo Los Angeles!
These are not available on Sunday, sorry...!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 12, 2014)

２０１５雪ミク | 猫魚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46490256






いあ | フミオ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46482568






☆ | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46488669






Is R-31 OK in XDA 
てとうぃーん | CAFFEIN（カフェイン） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46474021






✿6:08 AM✿ | Refoca 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46481126






miku 景深 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46475237






Song in description. Miku-chan
HappyHalloween!!!!! | まなもこ♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46477365






Матрёшка | AntiqueWhite 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46482171






Teto 
10/10 | 相崎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46474769






10＊10 | メロンボール＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46473602

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2014)

New MikitoP 


Don't Put my Name in the Endroll - Hatsune Miku






http://vocadb.net/S/69001


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2014)

@Android Pizza  be prepared 
https://twitter.com/jrharbort/status/521468037396848641?s=09


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 13, 2014)

:|

October 10 is Teto day. I missed it :/
sorry Teto.

Happy Teto day!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2014)

Little Diva is so cute haha ^^


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2014)

Teto ^^
Haha
てとのひでした | maco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46499114






☆.。.:*・゜ | Leclle 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46497555






+ﾟ*｡:ﾟ+初音+ﾟ:｡*+ | キソラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46509267






KiLLER LADY | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46514646






Sweet ^^
vocalo | LiarHatter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46492865






Ugoria
Beautiful!
水 | 貴希 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46509847






Song in description.
You know what's coming Q.Q
花曇 | A. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46507223






Well..uhh, it looks like am missing lots. Haha
Happy birthday Ritsu ^^;
rttn | hara 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46502871






塗らせて頂ﾐｸｰﾝ | 松田トキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46509979






IA | 柑雫糖 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46494892






Song in description. Rin ^w^
Junky
Haha here they come
だって | 通草 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46500425






*・+・☆・+・* | メロンボール＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46504254






ボカロtheフェスタ14　サークルカット | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46500495






GLOW | lucky小漫 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46497582






Lamb | 小忍litsvn 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46505173

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2014)

New AkiGlancy/EmpathP song ft Miku Append Dark

A Song for Tomorrow - Hatsune Miku Append Dark (Chorus: YOHIOloid)





dont forget to sub and like if you like her work 

http://vocadb.net/S/69102


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you for everyone came to Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in Los Angeles!*
Hopefully eveyone had fun and see you again soon!
http://mikuexpo.com/la

Look here for photo album from the Expo : https://www.facebook.com/HatsuneMikuOfficialPage/albums/10154775322455637/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2014)

This is descent-san's temp channel until there are any news on the main channel 


"Kuru Kuru Pa" A much requested song from Lamaze-P's "I Say Love" album. Please consider buying it on itunes!


Kuru Kuru Pa - Hatsune Miku V3






:3

--------------------

"Payment" A beautiful song by HeavenzP who created this as a demo for Miku V3!


Payment - Hatsune Miku V3 Soft ( V3 Sweet )






:3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 14, 2014)

New sasakure.UK 

tig-hug - Gumi





http://vocadb.net/S/69132


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

@FireWall123

You could pay a hosting service, get a domain name and build your own web site from the ground up. And I mean, not one of those freebee sites, a real hosting service like AngleFire, GoDaddy, or RackSpace.  Forget YouTube, they target all fan base sites that do translation work on Vocaloid music.  

Also, since most of the Vocaloid music is writen by the author, you need to get in touch with those authors or find someone who has access to the authors works and ask them nicely that you wish to support them by translating their songs.  Most authors would be greatful and grant you rights as long as you give credit that you got permission from the author to upload his or her music translated.  One thing I know as fact in Japan based on research is Vocaloid authors frown on those uploading their works without their blessings first.

Now for copyright music.

If the song is copyrighted,  RIAA has to give you 48 hour notice to remove the song(s),   After that it's removed by the hosting service to avoid fines.  If you can prove your works were o.k.'ed by each author who gave you permission in an email or letter and it's verified, then RIAA or anyother copyright holder would have to drop all claims.

If your worried about this happening again, pay for a hosting service and go solo, then contact the authors and get their support.  I go through this all the time on my YouTube gaming page.  I buy licence free music, which comes with a licence to use in any video production and YouTube still comes after me.  But! I always have to file a dispute that I own the rights to use that song and YouTube has no choice but to remove the claim. 

Vocaloid music is the same song and dance.  Just get the authors blessing, and if the song is not his own and coptright through another source, then unless your willing to pay the song writer money for a grant licence, about $100 U.S. dollars, then don't bother.   

Another way you can translate music and not have to worry about copyright claims is to create Lyrics to the songs  in text form and have a link to the authors video. This way you are not in violation of any RIAA claims.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2014)

@SonicX2014 but its not about copyright :/
Have you followed descent-san updates ?
If you did, you should have known what's the problem he's facing. 
Here ↓
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55949353


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Project DIVA F (Europe ver.) is currently at a sale price of:

PSVita ver:
Was £24.99/€29.99/$44.95, now £14.99/€17.99/$26.95

PS3 ver:
Was £36.99/€44.99/$67.95, now £21.99/€26.99/$40.95

+10% discount for PS Plus subscribers.

Sale ends October 21.

http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2014...scounts-battlefield-savings-fresh-deals-week/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2014)

"A Lost Kid's Ribbon" 40mP cranks out love songs like clockwork and now he's making movie OPs too!

A Lost Kid's Ribbon - Hatsune Miku







-----------


"Don't Put My Name in the Endroll" another good one by MikitoP! Be sure to order his new album!!

Don't Put My Name in the Endroll - Hatsune Miku







Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @SonicX2014 but its not about copyright :/
> Have you followed descent-san updates ?
> If you did, you should have known what's the problem he's facing.
> Here ↓
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55949353

Click to collapse



I re-read the post and still I believe it was over copyright issues or the author(s) complained to the hosting service about their works being uploaded without their permission.  The "spamming" I don't believe that to be true, because unless the person posting his works has an email of the hosting service clearing stating the word "spamming" in the letter, which is also in most terms and agreements. Then I take that back. 

You don't have to get copyright strikes these days on most hosting services.  If any of their terms are violated they clearly state they, meaning the ones that maintain the hosting or BBS service have the right to delete some or all of your material.

YouTube does it, most text based BBS's do it, XDA does it too.  They all have the right to delete all your works and give no reason at all because that person agreed to those terms.  

I feel for this person who lost everything, but all it takes is one complaint and your hard work is gone, just like that.

I tried the best I can to look into this and even try to help, but reading the terms and agreements on the site this took place is very clear, they delete your posts and or works and have the right not to give you reason.  Unless I missed something in that post, I can't find anyother reason for this persons misfortune. 

As far as copyright, if the RIAA gets the complaint directly from the publisher or author, they too can complain to the hosting service or BBS and your works can vanish in a blink of an eye.  

If you don't like the terms you agreed to, close the account and take your business elsewhere. simple as that.  

Thats my two cents worth.  Good luck.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2014)

@SonicX2014
Descent is pretty known for translating.
Also, it was one video that was flagged. It was "if you do, do" , for spamming.
I don't see why they didnt notify him!? Or even give him a strike at least :/
Also I believe in YT you get 3 strikes, and then you'll get banned.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> @SonicX2014
> Descent is pretty known for translating.
> Also, it was one video that was flagged. It was "if you do, do" , for spamming.
> I don't see why they didnt notify him!? Or even give him a strike at least :/
> ...

Click to collapse



In most cases you would think he should of been contacted, that would have avoided a lot of headach, but being he agreed to the terms, there's not much one can do but move on. 

Most hosting services today, including YouTube, protect them self by deleting the flagged video(s) in order to avoid law suits or fines.  After you dispute the claim and win, then your video gets put back.  But be warned!  Losing a claim means a strike.  Like you said, three of them and your account gets banned.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> In most cases you would think he should of been contacted, that would have avoided a lot of headach, but being he agreed to the terms, there's not much one can do but move on.

Click to collapse




Well, am not sure. I wonder if he's actually making money out of the videos ( he doesn't, BTW ) Will they notify him ?




> Most hosting services today, including YouTube, protect them self by deleting the flagged video(s) in order to avoid law suits or fines.  After you dispute the claim and win, then your video gets put back.  But be warned!  Losing a claim means a strike.  Like you said, three of them and your account gets banned.

Click to collapse




The problem is that this is the first time he gets one :/


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Well, am not sure. I wonder if he's actually making money out of the videos ( he doesn't, BTW ) Will they notify him ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only time your contacted by, lets say the RIAA or a publisher is if they believe you recived money for the content itself.  If this is proven, then you could be made under court order to pay back any money you recived for the content you provide.

How ever, if the person states clearly that hitting the donation button helps towards paying his hosting service fee's only, then the rule falls under the, "Gift of Money" They can't come after you then.

When you get a strike on YouTube the first time, that means nothing.  once you remove the video that recived the content violation warning, your good standing returns. In one week the strike goes away.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> The only time your contacted by, lets say the RIAA or a publisher is if they believe you recived money for the content itself.  If this is proven, then you could be made under court order to pay back any money you recived for the content you provide.
> 
> How ever, if the person states clearly that hitting the donation button helps towards paying his hosting service fee's only, then the rule falls under the, "Gift of Money" They can't come after you then.
> 
> When you get a strike on YouTube the first time, that means nothing.  once you remove the video that recived the content violation warning, your good standing returns. In one week the strike goes away.

Click to collapse



the problem is that he cant access his channel in order to remove it ._.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2014)

Halloween just got better ^^
ハロウィンミクさん | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46522318






Song in description. Miku-chan
夢喰い | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46518218






^^
□■□ | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46525847







みくひこうき | にゃん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46519632






エラー初音２ | 相羽かほ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46519296






エンドロールに僕の名前をいれないで | 通草 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46524646






ただでさえ天使のIAちゃん | えりな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46520298

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

リン | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46544234






_ | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46553316






Miku | わたあめ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46545483






セーラー | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46541569






Song in description. Gumi English
ECHO | sennro 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46540215






Album crossfade in description.
ろりしょたこん！ | ふゆこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46542318






Oh not again :'(
み"く"ぅ" | 松田トキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46540858






There you go ^^
みくさん | かやはら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46543656






Oh. My. God. ?
??????????????????????????????
猫耳へどほん | あるちぇ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46549137






Song in description. Miku-chan V3
Already posted.
ペイメント | しよ子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46541215






Ugoria.
うごイラ適当めいきんぐ | 松篠しあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46519949






Look inside.
There is a video in the description, am not sure. Is it a game ?
ゆかりんぴっく～空兎の庭園～（第二回・2014年開催） | 黒雲鵺 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46540569

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> the problem is that he cant access his channel in order to remove it ._.

Click to collapse



In that case, he could try emailing the admins or it's hosting service to delete the account ASAP as of the terms and agreements to avoid any problems.  If this should fail then whats done is done. Pack up and take your business somewhere else.  What ever happens at that point is not his problem anymore.  It would be the admins of that hosting services fault for failing to uphold their own terms and agreements, and could face fines or even charges should any publisher or the RIAA get involved. 

Lesson learned I guess.  I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> In that case, he could try emailing the admins and asking that his account and all files be deleted ASAP as of the terms and agreements to avoid any problems.  If this should fail then whats done is done. Pack up and take your business somewhere else.  What ever happens at that point is not his problem anymore.  It would be the admins fault for failing to uphold their own terms and agreements and the admins could face fines or even charges should any publisher or the RIAA get involved.
> 
> Lesson learned I guess.  I wish him the best of luck.

Click to collapse



he actually made another channel, more like a temp one where he uploads his new translations. well, until news come for the main one.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6QNYgZdt-gQMHvCsUuZmQ/about


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> he actually made another channel, more like a temp one where he uploads his new translations. well, until news come for the main one.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCS6QNYgZdt-gQMHvCsUuZmQ/about

Click to collapse



Hmmm, In my opinion, he's tempting fate by opening up a new account.  In the terms and agreements about opening up a new account after first one was suspended or closed do to a violation of terms,YouTube can do leagel action next.  

For Descentsubs sake, before uploading again, I hope he gets permission from the authors this time to avoid this mess in the future.  I want people like this to grow.  We need translations, but at the same time, protect yourself and do it right.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> Hmmm, In my opinion, he's tempting fate by opening up a new account.  In the terms and agreements about opening up a new account after first one was suspended or closed do to a violation of terms,YouTube can do leagel action next.
> 
> For Descentsubs sake, before uploading again, I hope he gets permission from the authors this time to avoid this mess in the future.  I want people like this to grow.  We need translations, but at the same time, protect yourself and do it right.

Click to collapse



I already told you he gets permissions. also, the problem is with one of the songs static pic which is just ONE pic the whole song, and was thought spamming :/


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I already told you he gets permissions. also, the problem is with one of the songs static pic which is just ONE pic the whole song, and was thought spamming :/

Click to collapse



Welcome To Big Brother :laugh: And the New World Order. 

A single picture doesn't sound like spamming to me.  But hey, welcome to my world.  I get kicked to the curb all the time on YouTube over the dumb'est things.  My last video called Bowling For Dollars --- Ah yeah, almost got my account closed because in the video I steal a van in GTA 3 the game and drove up a hill and as people walked by I take the van out of gear and let it steam roll down the hill running over everyone below with bowling pin sound exfects and heavy metal music cranking out. 

Yet look at all the other videos, 100 times worse than mine and they get treated like kings.  

I wish the best for Decentsubs. As soon as he gets started I'll sub him.  I'm sure he'll get a lot of visitors.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> Welcome To Big Brother :laugh: And the New World Order.
> 
> A single picture doesn't sound like spamming to me.  But hey, welcome to my world.  I get kicked to the curb all the time on YouTube over the dumb'est things.  My last video called Bowling For Dollars --- Ah yeah, almost got my account closed because in the video I steal a van in GTA 3 the game and drove up a hill and as people walked by I take the van out of gear and let it steam roll down the hill running over everyone below with bowling pin sound exfects and heavy metal music cranking out.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but thats GTA.. it happens all the time lol
stupid YouTube

BTW, he is actually uploading on the new one, why not sub now?

I posted some of his translations from the new channel in the back pages


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> but thats GTA.. it happens all the time lol
> stupid YouTube
> 
> BTW, he is actually uploading on the new one, why not sub now?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll sub him now.  Thanks.  

Now If I can only find a Hatsune Miku skin for GTA SA the game.  Think of the mayham over that one.  :good::laugh:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> I'll sub him now.  Thanks.
> 
> Now If I can only find a Hatsune Miku skin for GTA SA the game.  Think of the mayham over that one.  :good::laugh:

Click to collapse



PC ?
if so
http://gtasa.gamebanana.com/skins/128093


----------



## SonicX2014 (Oct 16, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> PC ?
> if so
> http://gtasa.gamebanana.com/skins/128093

Click to collapse



 OMG my dream just came true. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

SonicX2014 said:


> OMG my dream just came true. Thanks for the info.

Click to collapse



haha
dont mention it


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

Po Pi Po - Hatsune Miku
(reprint, subed)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm5508956

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/4083
LamazeP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/304
albums : see song info


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

It's finally finished! Here is the summary of our visit to ‪#‎mikuexpo‬ in Los Angeles!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9235

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 16, 2014)

A group of Miku fans from Japan drove from Hatsune Miku Expo in Los Angeles, all the way to New York to attend the next #mikuexpo. They shared their entire cross-country experience with photos and videos on twitter at #UltraMiku, where many other fans also cheered them on: https://twitter.com/hashtag/UltraMiku?src=hash


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Are you ready, New York? #mikuexpo concert tickets for Oct 18th were almost SOLDOUT but we OPEN NEW SEATS for you!
Get tickets now and see you everyone at Hammerstein Ballroom tomorrow & Oct 18th! 
Buy tickets: http://www.ticketmaster.com/Hatsune-Miku-tickets/artist/1989197

http://mikuexpo.com/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Animated GIFs of "Burenai ai de"
→ http://risoukyou.tumblr.com/post/100185774067/burenia-ai-de-by-mitchie-m#.VEB85Eshp4s

Mithie M :3

here is one


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello MIKU fans in Hong Kong!
If you want to get Nendoroid Hatsune Miku: Halloween Ver. , don't miss the chance!

(if there is anyone...)





Some big news for our fans over in Hong Kong! We're hosting GOOD SMILE COMPANY HALLOWEEN [email protected] 2014!!

Finally an event in Hong Kong organised by Good Smile Company! The event will take place in the popular shopping complex ‘E-MAX’, and will feature various new figures on display as well as figure sales. Be sure to come by if you are in the area!

Check this link for all the information on the event!

http://event.goodsmile.info/event/good-smile-company-halloween-festivale-max-2014/?lo=en-us


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2014)

‪#‎mikuexpo‬ in New York: Hatsune Miku Art Exhibition 
- Universal Positivity WALLPLAY

Nendroid Hatsune Miku Halloween Ver. is SOLDOUT for today -THANK YOU! We will sell these more tomorrow! Thank you.

http://mikuexpo.com/ny_exhibition

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2014)

"Crouching Start" Another entry in 40mP's "High School Gumi 2014" series.


Crouching Start - Gumi 






____________


"Those Nameless Stars" Another sad but beautiful love song by 40mP


Those Nameless Stars - Gumi


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Project DIVA F (US ver.) is currently at a sale, on PSN, price of:

PSVita ver: $11.99 (was $29.99)

PS3 ver: $19.99 (was $49.99)

This weekend only!

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2014...sale-more-than-20-games-30-movies-discounted/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 17, 2014)

* type 2020 * | JJ_1 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46557510






intermination | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46566923






cord | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46567942







無題 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46569982






ハロウィンミクさん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46568426






那闪耀的蒼色 | -匙- 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46569356






miku 媚 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46557187






ヴィンテージドレス | ゆうみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46557402






Look inside
EXSeries：限定セットのお知らせ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46568810






Ritsu :3
【みんUTA】波音リツICカードステッカー | CAFFEIN（カフェイン） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46563524






Song in description. Rin and Len
Astral Domination | なっさん＠転載は許可しません http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46565140






Song in description. Rin-chan
DE-Pression | Lye 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46567259






miku | 砂糖の音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46557945






Look inside
—破砕のワルツ— | Vilor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46562355



First post with my Note 4


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

New York fans! Thank you soooo much for everyone coming to Hatsune Miku concert at Hammerstein Ballroom tonight!*‪#‎mikuexpo‬*in NY has one more show tomorrow - see you everyone at Hammerstein Ballroom tomorrow....!!!
http://mikuexpo.com/ny


She sang Secret Police


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

My...Miku ★.★
★ミク | pon00000 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46577358






Song in description. Rin-chan
【鏡音リン】ハロウィンスイーツファクトリー【オリジナルPV】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46581959






オリヲン座流星羣 | 甘栗鼠(あまりす) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46585525






LUKA | FKEY 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46570713






Mmm
あっぷるミク | あごなすび 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46581678






O.O
スマホMEIKO（２） | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46575421






O.O
GUMI×MIKU | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46576543






初音ミク | ATG 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46578819






Sweet 
問おう、貴方が私のマスターか★セイバーミク！！約束された勝利の剣 | ルナ・ルーン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46577234






Happiness Committee ._.
—義務ですよ~！— | Vilor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46572937


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Haven't played Project Diva F for PS3 or f for Vita yet? Grab them this weekend for a super low price from the PlayStation store! 
#‎pjd_sega‬

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9342


already posted. so, this is a reminder


----------



## GuestK00100 (Oct 18, 2014)

...I am back. After weeks of having temporary phones I finally have a permanent one! ? I've missed lots!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> ...I am back. After weeks of having temporary phones I finally have a permanent one! ? I've missed lots!

Click to collapse



Oh hey Eduard, welcome back =)

What did you settle on ?
I got the Note 4 on launch day


----------



## GuestK00100 (Oct 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh hey Eduard, welcome back =)
> 
> What did you settle on ?
> I got the Note 4 on launch day

Click to collapse



I had to settle on the LG Volt. (Prepaid land of Sprint) qHD screen and a 3000mAh battery so this thing can handle tasks like a champ!
Note 4? Wow...expensive


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> I had to settle on the LG Volt. (Prepaid land of Sprint) qHD screen and a 3000mAh battery so this thing can handle tasks like a champ!
> Note 4? Wow...expensive

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 8xx ?

Am actually happy I ditched the S5 and going back to the Note series 
QHD
3220mAh
SD card slot
Instead of Snapdragon, I ended up getting the Exynos variant. But its great nonetheless 

Did I mention Super AMOLED ?
Its so BEAUTIFUL *-*


----------



## GuestK00100 (Oct 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Snapdragon 8xx ?
> 
> Am actually happy I ditched the S5 and going back to the Note series
> QHD
> ...

Click to collapse



No Snapdragon 8 series.. 
But Snapdragon 4.
No SAMOLED, but I think is IPS.
SD Card slot


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> No Snapdragon 8 series..
> But Snapdragon 4.
> No SAMOLED, but I think is IPS.
> SD Card slot

Click to collapse



Yeah its IPS. But I don't think its QHD then ._.


----------



## GuestK00100 (Oct 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yeah its IPS. But I don't think its QHD then ._.

Click to collapse



Theres a difference here.
QHD (capital Q) is Quad HD. Which is the res of Note 4.
qHD (lowercase q) is quarter HD. 960*540.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Theres a difference here.
> QHD (capital Q) is Quad HD. Which is the res of Note 4.
> qHD (lowercase q) is quarter HD. 960*540.

Click to collapse



Oh... OK haha xD


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Nendoroid Hatsune Miku Halloween ver. is SOLDOUT at #‎mikuexpo‬ in NY. Sorry! Art posters are still available at wallplay & concert merch will be available at Hammerstein Ballroom.

http://mikuexpo.com/ny


----------



## GuestK00100 (Oct 18, 2014)

Betcha they sold like hotcakes cause they're so cute.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Betcha they sold like hotcakes cause they're so cute.

Click to collapse



Looooooong lines lol


----------



## GuestK00100 (Oct 18, 2014)

:3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Looooooong lines lol

Click to collapse



Lol of course its always like that.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> :3

Click to collapse



Beat this


----------



## GuestK00100 (Oct 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Beat this

Click to collapse



I can't.
Miku is confirmed waterbender though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

...much better now.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> I can't.
> Miku is confirmed waterbender though.

Click to collapse



Catbender


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> ...much better now.

Click to collapse



Tweetbender haha


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 18, 2014)

Love it!
神無日 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46593318






Love is War <3
恋は戦争 | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46587332






二息歩行 | しらこむぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46599378






GUMIちゃん♪ | ひろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46598098






ULOG'Be2014Halloween | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46589916






Look inside.
—TYPE2020— | Vilor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46591114






Love it <3
Dance in the wind | GKN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46587374






SPRYYYYYY | 北桜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46596933






ハロウィン | 鶴島たつみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46591594






東京喰種再開おめでとう！！ | さくらもち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46585786






❤❤
◇colorful◇ | 鈴田もずこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46596159






. . . 
【再アップ多め】まとめ【腐カイレン混】 | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46590762






miku | Kyomono 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46589481






アメリカ横断、ゴールおめでとう！！ | 夕凪ショウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46593013


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you, New York, it was amazing night!
We will miss you, hopefully see you again very soon! Don't forget the art exhibition will open at Wallplay until tomorrow by 6pm!
http://mikuexpo.com/ny


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Happy birthday Saki Fujita


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Do-Re-Mi-Fa Ronda Outfit Revealed for VOLKS Hatsune Miku Dollfie Dream

http://www.mikufan.com/do-re-mi-fa-ronda-outfit-revealed-for-volks-hatsune-miku-dollfie-dream/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Mmmm


Club Nightmare - Kagamine Rin and Len





By YuugouP

Original Nico upload :
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24708141


http://vocadb.net/S/69270


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2014)

OMG *-*
LOVE IT!
♬ | 皇♦小J 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46603044






Lengdom haha
LENGDOMⅡ | 蒼茉ゆる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46602596






お菓子ちょーだい！ | 駒鳥うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46615265






^^
おやすみなさい | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46601836






Haha
「ハァ？？？」 | niduca 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46608450






Song in description. Rin-chan
ヘイトスピーチゲーム | 華！！！ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46613530






ミクリンツインテール | りくかんな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46613748






Look inside! Now! x3
【鏡音さんぽ！】いちゃみねぼーん！！ | もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46604172






夜もすがら君想ふ | 沈海 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46609914






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46606732






**2015** | ちょりん(YL) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46610747






DONUT HOLE | 苓 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46608081


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

We are happy to announce that VocaDB mobile app is now available at iOS App Store.

Thanks for Augsorn Chanklad and for all the people who donated and helped in the development.

http://blog.vocadb.net/vocadb-ios-app-now-availabe/

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vocadb/id907510673


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

"I Say Love" the late 2013 headline song for Lamaze-P's newest album! Check it out!


I Say Love - Hatsune Miku V3






❤❤


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

Get ready for some spamming lol

[Deco*27 奏愛 -so i- Full Album] Track #1 "ing (愛ＮＧ）" -English Subtitle-

ing - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

"Haruichi" Reuploading as part of my "Soai" album subtitle release.


Haruichi - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

"Three Leaf Clover" Track 3 of Deco's "SoAi" album, a very cute and touching song!

Three Leaf Clover - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

"Wish/Negai" Just making a subtitled video for Tiara's newest song for those interested in subs and romaji 


Wish - Hatsune Miku Append Dark


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2014)

For many years, Japanese*Hatsune Miku*fans have been finding creative and hilarious ways to complete a simple task: Lifting Hatsune Miku's skirt. We have compiled a list of videos showing their efforts.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9387

Lol


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2014)

Cute x3
～クリスマストナカイ～ | 薯子Imoko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46620330






☆ | Saru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46631511






black box | 紀子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46621285






^^
Bitter Little Sweetie | 八三 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46626482






miku　２０２０ | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46620503






Awwww x3
鏡音 | 62 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46626512






=.=
みく | のむろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46621273






Miku-chan ❤
夏の終わり | 瑪雅G 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46629189






無題 | ⑥ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46627286






Aww
ちゅっちゅ！ | 詞衣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46627832






;P
torick or treat　・・・♡ | Ａ.＠あるふぁ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46629447


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2014)

The highly popular YYB Type Hatsune Miku model for MikuMikuDance was updated to version 1.01 today, and a new swimsuit version model was also released!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9399


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2014)

How's it going? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> How's it going?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PIZZA!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2014)

loving this so much <3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2014)

I missed this yesterday's rankings 
♪♪♪ | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46622423






<3
君へとつながるこの世界 | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46643322






Sang it in description.
Lovely illustration ❤ 
Oh no :'(
glow | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46652600






Sweet 
巡音ルカV3【伪】 | okingjo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46647894






Nice cosplay.
Haha
凛ちゃんにゃう！ | 黒野猫丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46634061






❤
【1日目】ODDS&ENDS | [email protected]ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46645745






かがみね！ | ちづ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46637215






O... My... God..!
AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
?
Gimme those Headphones...NOW!
Miku-nya :3
Cat Ear Headphones | 騎羅 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46653449






Len what are you doing! Len! Stop!
パンチアはろうぃん | 灰音　瑚々 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46638464






2014miku | 砂糖の音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46642155






Teeeeeeetooooooooo ❤
♥ | くるみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46641611






O.O
結月ゆかりさん | うみのすずか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46642192


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Watch now the video digest of the Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in NYC Hatsune Miku Live Show! 
The crowd at Hammerstein Ballroom was fantastic!!! 
Witness this celebration of Hatsune Miku culture in the US:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Preorders for the 1/10 scale Sakura Miku scale figure from Figure Japan has been announced to start shipping on October 31st!

Additional product info: http://www.goodsmile.info/en/product/4246/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Time Machine - Hatsune Miku






http://vocadb.net/S/68824


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sega of America has released another trailer for the Western release of Project Diva F 2nd, detailing the preorder bonuses. Don't forget to preorder! The game launches in the U.S. on November 18th, and November 21st for EU.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Iroha-chan :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks like VOCALOID had been used to recreate the vocals of the late Japanese musician hide for an upcoming album.

http://www.vocaloidism.com/vocaloid-engine-used-for-vocals-in-upcoming-hide-album/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Deep Sea Girl - Hatsune Miku





song info : http://vocadb.net/S/8735
Yuuyu (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/66
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2014)

1000-Year Time Capsule - MAYU





http://vocadb.net/S/18317?albumId=5095


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2014)

手紙 - The Letter -
KarenT
まさP / MasaP / Saiki Masao





song list:
01. The Letter
02. Not Decorated flowers
03. Miraculous Love
04. 1970 Love
05. Innocent Night 
06. Dodonpa of Miku
07. Love to Ken
08. Passionate Cordoba
09. 花のない部屋
10. オホーツク旅情歌
11. モーニング・ブルース feat. MEIKO


2014/11/19 Release!
http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00O7MYZSU/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2014)

"The Theory of Loving Each Other" My translation of a Deco*27 classic for an album project.

The Theory of Loving Each Other - Hatsune Miku
<3






<3

--------------------

""愛(Love)+K=aki"" A somewhat math-themed song from Deco*27's 2009 奏愛 -so i- album!

愛 + K = aki - Hatsune Miku, Kagamine Rin and Megurine Luka
<3






<3

why cant I handle all this love *sniff* :'(


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks to demand from fans, Good Smile Company has reopened orders for the Sandmaster Racing Miku: 2014 Version. Remaining stock is very limited!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9408


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 23, 2014)

This promotional artwork for the Autumn ver. LAT Miku figure by Neko Ita is being featured at Family Mart stores in Japan for the autumn lottery event. Don't you just love that Halloween atmosphere?

Higher quality: http://www.pixiv.net/i/46658935


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 24, 2014)

For　ミク LOVES ファミマ キャンペーン4th | ✿ねこいた✿ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46658935






白無垢 | Alitia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46661498






Lampミクでハロウィン | 十把一絡げ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46657060






猫の声でいきなよ | 朗 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46662763






soleil | 小忍litsvn 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46662522






SeeU :3
★ Fruit pop ! | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46662111






Look inside.
—リモコン·レン— | Vilor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46656827






紫 | 小场KKKKona 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46658240






Miku-chan and Ene-chan ❤❤
無題 | yelsh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46660153






弱虫モンブラン | 篠ハジメ＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46652120






初音ミク2014HT | くるみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46656722


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 24, 2014)

A really well done DIVA F 2nd Edit ^^


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2014)

みろく | rias coastline 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46673031






Dat fang ><
ハロウィン ミク | ello-chan 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46672078






Poor Len 
xD
ハロウィンだから、レン君を変身させちゃおう計画！ | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46679814






❤
みくちゃそ | カノメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46674605






Ugoria ><
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤ 
miku 深海少女 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46671388






らくがきちゃん | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46683943






—リモコン— | Vilor 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46671577






MikuMiku ❤❤❤❤❤
♥ミクミクミ♥ | 緒雨 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46672177






Song in description. Gumi
【GUMI】隠恋慕～かくれんぼ～【オリジナル曲】 | 椎名あすか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46671978






ミク【オリジ衣装】 | chocolat。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46677748






ストリーミングハート | 星屑 - ほしくず - 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46681204


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2014)

If you enjoyed the last "REAL ACTION HEROES: Hatsune Miku -Project DIVA-" figure, Sega has announced a poll where fans can vote for the next figure's design.

Read the details here, and go vote!
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9424 ‪#‎pjd_sega‬


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2014)

Online Game Addict Sprechchor - Hatsune Miku
(reprint, subbed)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm12441199

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/12443
Satsuki ga Tenkomori (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/95
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2014)

A Hatsune Miku enthusiast and photographer named Jacky Yeung has shared a gallery of the new Halloween ver. Hatsune Miku nendoroid. In this story, Halloween Miku likes to tease Snow Miku with her stronger magic.
Click HERE for a small FB Album

View the full gallery here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mikumikugallery/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 25, 2014)

HALLOWEEN | 林檎丸 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46695713






My new wall ^^
奏 | みえこ 小野咩子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46687176






そらまでとどけ！ | 猫魚 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46693162






Another new wall ❤
千の風になって | GLYCAN 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46695163






花歌 | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46691273






ストリーミングハート | りんは＠ツイッター 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46695399






Trick or treat! | いかり@仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46689820






プロパガンダ | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46697550


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2014)

#5
Song in description. Miku-chan
Bob just drew his life as an artist, lol
描！ | bob 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46706919






Racing Miku | Lvans 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46700465






full moon | みっつばー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46707346






\(^o^)/
ひなたぼっこびより | mochi. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46708042






ミクさん | fu-ta 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46703768






Look inside.
【鏡音さんぽ！】サンプル | セトラ＠鏡音さんぽ！Ｃ26 http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46700377






Garden | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46699455






◆レンタオル通販のお知らせ◆ | 蒼茉ゆる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46708993






❤
ウエディングドレス：ミク | あごなすび 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46701088






Song in description. Rin-chan
ブーゲンビリアは咲かない | 6274 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46708244






お出かけリン&メイコ | 山羊五条 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46698916


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2014)

Albino - Hatsune Miku
(reprint)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm9485673

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/1061
BuzzG (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/7
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2014)

We were allowed to interview the 8 winning artists from the We Love Fine Hatsune Miku Design Contest 2! Find out what inspired these illustrators amazing works of art.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9435


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2014)

Song in description. Miku-chan
❤
電波塔 | ゆしか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46722568






深海龙神2020.。oO | 白夜ReKi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46713404






Hmm
囚人と紙飛行機 裏方アンチノミー | Deino＠漫画連載中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46713690






はろうぃん | ゆるの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46719340






❤❤❤
ハロウィンミク | すのみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46729005






Song in description. Miku-chan
❤❤
メロディにのせて | みなせなぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46714338






Look inside
Haha XD
【かがさん】Defaultサンプル【プチアンソロ】 | ぽむぽっぽ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46726831






Inside ?
Finish the last one please *•*
ミクまとめ | 晴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46723166






Song in description. Rin and Len
【鏡音リン・鏡音レン】　クラブナイトメア　【PV付きオリジナル】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46720226






ヒビカセ | yelsh 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46712414






Song in description. Teto-chan :3
電脳少女は歌姫の夢を見るか？ | 小山乃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46719980






Song in description. Yukari-chan
Unforgettable | 蜂蜜ハニィ@自家通販始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46724852






Ugoria :3
「どっちが似合うか？」 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46720907






くらげ | 夕暮あかね 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46710414






【かがさん】Defaultサンプル【プチアンソロ】 | 涼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46728977






Song in description. Miku-chan and IA-chan
Be prepared..
【IA&初音ミク】妖と娘 | なっさん＠転載は許可しません 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46722620


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2014)

The 14th MMD Cup has been announced with the theme "Future".

Check out the theme announcement video below http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24782965


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2014)

Little DIVA is so cute <3 <3 <3

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24773502

more little DIVA <3

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24654994

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm23427447

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21055977

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm21689660

<3


----------



## Ace42 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have been searching for pixiv for awhile, but forgot the site's name. They have a lot of nice art work on there. 

Sent From Capsule Corp.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ace42 said:


> I have been searching for pixiv for awhile, but forgot the site's name. They have a lot of nice art work on there.
> 
> Sent From Capsule Corp.

Click to collapse



welcome 

its everywhere here, haha. I gather the daily rankings and post them here


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 27, 2014)

#2
❤
届かない歌 | saberiii 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46713305






Sing　it! | 米っち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46732149






❤
Fairy gardens | ガガ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46740008






halloween | 萌葱 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46731374



. . . 








Pervs
なにを見つめてるの？ | をかだ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46744007








Just Be Friends | [email protected]お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46731473






Eh?
え？あぁ、そう。 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46731487






❤
ミク(*´∀｀*)　 | 混淆星霜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46744530






Song in description. Gumi
七色シンフォニー | ユキやなぎ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46733393






Song for Songs | イリ＠鏡音さんぽC28 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46733778






クラブナイトメア | aqua regia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46739438






初音ミク | 萃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46737788






(°∀°)ﾉ | lucky小漫 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46735225


----------



## Ace42 (Oct 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> welcome
> 
> its everywhere here, haha. I gather the daily rankings and post them here

Click to collapse



I've been a fan of the Diva series for awhile (mostly the games), but I know there's also IA and I think City Actors counts as Vocaloid too (or maybe it's just an anime).


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ace42 said:


> I've been a fan of the Diva series for awhile (mostly the games), but I know there's also IA and I think City Actors counts as Vocaloid too (or maybe it's just an anime).

Click to collapse



Project DIVA is a series of games by SEGA. I play PjD-F for the PS3.

Yes, there is an IA game in the work called IA colorful. 
Mekaku City Actors is an anime based on the Kagerou Project songs by Teki-P aka Jin, look em up 
Same goes to black rock shooter, huke made the illustration and inspired ryo to make a song with Miku with the same name, based on that song the anime was made


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

Now available! Very limited rest stock of the "Hatsune Miku x NYCC x Super Week" collaboration designed T-Shirts on ReedPop's Supply site! First come first served!

Check it out: http://www.reedpopsupplyco.com/Hatsune-Miku-Super-Week-T-Shirt-p/14504.htm


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

Today is the official launch date for MikuColle in Japan! Global release will follow before the beginning of 2015






App details: http://www.mikufan.com/mikucolle-rpg-launching-late-september-global-release-plans-announced/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

"Love Song" Please enjoy and share this reupload of Lamaze-P's super adorable song!

Love Song - Hatsune Miku






<3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

"Heart a la Mode" Another reupload of a cute Deco*27 song, featuring an amazing PV!

Heart a la Mode - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

Photo report of Hatsune Miku Expo 2014 in New York: Live at Hammerstein Ballroom! 
click here for photo report!

Wanna watch video?
Here: 







Blueray/DVD release..? YES! We are planning it! Please wait for the news...

All attendees of MIKU EXPO in LA&NY - please join our survery...!
https://questant.jp/q/mikuexpo2014

Thank you!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

this is so cute

VOCALOID × Engaged to the Unidentified ED【Mikakunin de Shinkoukei ED MAD】


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

It appears the 4th #mikuexpo will take place in 2015. The official Hatsune Miku Expo website has updated the logo to change the "Hatsune Miku Expo 2014" text. It now just says "Hatsune Miku Expo".

News of the 4th location should come soon!
http://mikuexpo.com/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 28, 2014)

ARiA - Hatsune Miku





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm10544006

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/1723
TokuP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/16
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2014)

Coming to Project DIVA Arcade Future Tone this November 5:






Songs:
*Step Forward/Chesa
*Travel Beyond the Moon/vil
*A Drowning Black Book/Shun13
*Nostalogic/yuukiss
Modules:
*Blue Crystal (Nostalogic)
*MEIKO V3

http://info.miku.sega.jp/2226


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2014)

"ん←ゅちぷか" Track #6 from Deco's "奏愛" album and probably one of his funniest and most...


ん←ゅちぷか - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 29, 2014)

Song in description. Rin and Len
バスター！ | 米間 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46752388






ゆかいあ | magz 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46760237






【腐】かがさん新刊サンプル | いちは 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46750392






裸パーカー | 雪傘 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46760286






HALLOWEEN~! | Yoisy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46756000






しにがみく | てゅーま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46763983






フリーアイコン詰め | [email protected]ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46760141


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2014)

Heh
Happy◎Halloween | はしもち(ちほ)@ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46755457






Song in description. Rin and Len
ぞんびちゃん | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46777901






☆ | まなコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46768687






❤
みくぴーす！（フリーアイコン） | うらら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46769902






❤
Falling | KKKuRY 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46766398






MIKU | 天琊悲鸣 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46776775






Oh yeah, getting closer 
MEIKO生誕祭2014 | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46777183






音楽 | sennro 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46767550






Happy Halloween！！ | 金子あーる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46777648






お菓子くれなきゃ | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46778416






【和もじゅみね】アンソロサンプル【鏡花水月】 | ぽむぽっぽ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46777559






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46771699






ブレス・ユー | ぜう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46763024






Miku halloween 2014 | 啾比 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46768387


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2014)

It's Halloween tomorrow! Celebrating the occasion is this stunning illustration of Halloween Miku by Phino_神子 from Pixiv.

High quality original: http://www.pixiv.net/i/46805475

.......

I like this one better 




http://seiga.nicovideo.jp/seiga/im4410780


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2014)

Just a reminder that Yellow and Change me DLCs for F 2nd are now available in JP PSN Store. Each for 500 Yen, with modules at 300 Yen each.
PS Vita owners must have a JP PSN account as a main account to use the DLC.

Yellow/kz: 





if you want Change Me PV look up the channel


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 30, 2014)

DLC from the Japanese version of Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F 2nd has been confirmed to arrive in the Western release this December!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9479
‪#‎pjd_sega‬


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Progress is being made on Nendoroid Hatsune Miku Senbonzakura ver.!

http://www.mikufan.com/sculpture-photo-released-nendoroid-hatsune-miku-senbonzakura-version/


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

aww yiss


----------



## hanisod (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> aww yiss

Click to collapse



Herro :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> aww yiss

Click to collapse



No.


hanisod said:


> Herro :3

Click to collapse



Hi hani


----------



## hanisod (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> aww yiss

Click to collapse



Oh... the photo loaded...


I give you all my nopes!

That's just wrong, she's so cute :3


FireWall123 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Hi hani

Click to collapse



Long time no see mate

How are things?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Oh... the photo loaded...
> 
> 
> I give you all my nopes!
> ...

Click to collapse



Going great! Aced a couple of midterm exams, haha

You?


----------



## hanisod (Oct 31, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Going great! Aced a couple of midterm exams, haha
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



All going alright here
Thanxies :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

hanisod said:


> All going alright here
> Thanxies :3

Click to collapse



I see you are having fun here, haha


----------



## hanisod (Oct 31, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I see you are having fun here, haha

Click to collapse



Do you mind? :3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Do you mind? :3

Click to collapse



Nah, Please continue


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween! 

Today's Halloween-themed song featuring Hatsune Miku, titled "Toruinochi Doll", comes from Tilt-Six, and features animation by Otori.

Toruinochi Doll - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

-祈り唄- | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46781867






❤
みくずきん | nyoro 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46791177






Halloween！ | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46779823






Song in description. Rin and Len
死ねない死ねない午前4時 | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46794784






【和もじゅみねあんそろじー】彼は誰時 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46782380






ＨＡＬＬＯＷＥＥＮ | yotsuba~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46791858






妄想税 | V-hu_愁音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46790983






><
｡+ﾟHappy Halloween‼︎｡+ﾟ | HIIRO＠お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46790251






❤
白無垢 | 栗栖　歳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46782437






39+390 = | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46789738






Treat!.. No, trick!
Eeh, this is a tough decision.
✪Trick or Treat✪ | Teka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46781893






初音ミク | kona  ✿ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46787175






ペーパーチャイルドまとめ | ミザ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46786227






SINGER | Oki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46784627






【鏡音さんぽ！】新刊サンプル | イリ＠鏡音さんぽC28 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46779623






Hello there ❤❤
世界で一番おひめさま | 白丝少年(´・ω・`) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46783222






へへへ | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46791615


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Snow Miku 2015 Live(tentative name): Start Times And Tickets Information

http://www.mikufan.com/snow-miku-2015-live-start-times-and-tickets-information/


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Astro Troopers - Hatsune Miku
(reprint)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm17650721

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/11718
Satsuki ga Tenkomori (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/95
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

"Oblivious Pumpkin" Pinocchio-P's rather deep song for Halloween, do you prefer staying a "tarinai kabocha"?

Oblivious Pumpkin - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Halloween Miku | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46805475






Happy Halloween | Genyaky（げんやき） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46806355






❤
ACUTE短編が掲載されました | あさひな栞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46797607






はろうぃん | 米間 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46806468






Aww
Look inside
【鏡音さんぽ！新刊】おやすみからおはようまで【サンプル】 | 涼 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46798310






>3<)/ -★* | ISO (アイソ) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46803064






halloween | シグレ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46797739






HALLOWEEN | Rook 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46797010






Song in description. Meiko :3
MEIKO生誕10周年 | はなこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46797299






❤
-take off- | 葉月幹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46804722






ねぇ　嫌いになるなら | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46805107






Songs
【11/3鏡音さんぽ！】ハロウィンモンスターずかん【サンプル】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46810124






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46800004






【10日目】ミク×魔女 | [email protected]ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46799863






みっくみっく | だん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46802369


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Ki-KaI - Hatsune Miku V3 Soft and Vivid


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

"Slow Motion" My favorite Pinocchio-P song is back! With a few improvements too! Pass it along!


Slow Motion - Hatsune Miku


----------



## souler456 (Nov 1, 2014)

Ooooh! So this is where you're lurking in... ?

This thread seems pretty rad for a Vocaloid Fan (watashi mo...), so I'll just backread a bit to view some stuffs and images... ?


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Ooooh! So this is where you're lurking in... ?
> 
> This thread seems pretty rad for a Vocaloid Fan (watashi mo...), so I'll just backread a bit to view some stuffs and images... ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey :3


----------



## souler456 (Nov 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> hey :3

Click to collapse



Hope I can find some rad images to set as my new Zooper-ized wallpap... Oh wait... Found one already.. Actually, it's two, so... Pretty cool... •04

Can you suggest me some new Hatsune Miku "only" songs? with KZ, to be specific... Or is there any updated list of her new songs? ”9ü9


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Want to eat? | [email protected]ミア 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46812465






IA-chan ❤
はろいあ | ちょこ庵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46831736






Hallowe'en！ | 赤蜻蛉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46819603






HAPPY HALLOWEEEEEN!! | Ｂｉｓｏｎお仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46825887






はぴはろ！ | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46816080






Pink Pack Application | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46812784






ハロウィン❤ | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46822294






ハロウィンミクさん☆ハートハンターver. | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46825734






Album crossfade in description.
【鏡音さんぽ！】きみの瞳に映る空【B08】 | 7：24 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46833643






無題 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46833151






Trick or treat ? | ゆうみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46815886






ghost | eruri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46809114






Halloween Miku | rosuuri 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46813281






リンレンハロウィン | れい/ボマス30 え21.22 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46835241






IA HALLOWEEN | Dying 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46823448






Halloween | マルセイユ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46811744


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Hope I can find some rad images to set as my new Zooper-ized wallpap... Oh wait... Found one already.. Actually, it's two, so... Pretty cool... •04
> 
> Can you suggest me some new Hatsune Miku "only" songs? with KZ, to be specific... Or is there any updated list of her new songs? ”9ü9
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Haha

If you want, like 10+ new songs a day, just go to vocaDB and follow her, and her appends 

You can have favs and likes, and build up a list of your favourite songs 

And kz's latest is DECORATOR

Edit. Want more ?


----------



## souler456 (Nov 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Haha
> 
> If you want, like 10+ new songs a day, just go to vocaDB and follow her, and her appends
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwww... I already have Decorator... In fact, listened to it on repeat on a whole day at school... So I'm pretty beat up to it... 

And yes, I want more... 

Uhmmm... vocaDB...? Lemme see them links... 


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Awwww... I already have Decorator... In fact, listened to it on repeat on a whole day at school... So I'm pretty beat up to it...
> 
> And yes, I want more...

Click to collapse



Hehe. Want more? You got it 

Just search the names on vocaDB
All Miku

You who resemble me, I who resemble you
DoReMiFa Rondo
drop
From Y to Y
Starduster
When the first love ends
Glow
Because of your tears
Hibikase
Hoshi no kakera
I wanna be your world 
Light song
Let's start
Letter song
In the rain
Innocence
Liberation (cover)
Nebula
Wish
Packaged
PoPiPo ( cause why not, lol )
Rera ( cover )
Puzzle
Sayonara
The last words
Sakura no ame
Sweet cat dreaming
Story de
A Theory of Loving Each Other
Soleil
Solaris meteor shower
Silent game
Schrödingeiger's Kitten
Schwarzer Regen
Tears 
The stars my destination
There
Time machine
Undefined
WAVEFILE
Watashi no Jikan
Yume  Yume  
Eternal Moonlight
Sound of snow




> Uhmmm... vocaDB...? Lemme see them links...
> 
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse




Post #3 :3


----------



## souler456 (Nov 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Hehe. Want more? You got it
> 
> Just search the names on vocaDB
> All Miku
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I'll search and listen few of them, since I already listened (and deleted) some of listed there... 

Also, can you list "Livetune" also? I like it, since... You know... KZ... And I love it's songs... I'm into "Pink or Black" as of now... Yeah, it's pretty old, but I recently found it out... So... Yeah... I'm a late-bloomer fan 





FireWall123 said:


> Post #3 :3

Click to collapse



Thanks, nii-san... :good:

-----

While I'm back-reading, I saw this App you posted called "Hatsune Miku AhR".... So I downloaded it, asked me for my Age and Address (don't know why, but I left it blank)... All is well, I commanded the Mini-Miku to dance, at it was holy freaking cute... but what the heck? It only has 4 models!? No other? Even purchaseable ones?

Here's my screenie:






And the dang Georgia Coffee ADs are always there... Staring at me... Unremovable... And it's really irritating... 

How can I see the other Model purchases? Or are there no more Models?


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Thanks man, I'll search and listen few of them, since I already listened (and deleted) some of listed there...
> 
> Also, can you list "Livetune" also? I like it, since... You know... KZ... And I love it's songs... I'm into "Pink or Black" as of now... Yeah, it's pretty old, but I recently found it out... So... Yeah... I'm a late-bloomer fan

Click to collapse



kz is a guy. . . 

If you actually did look up the songs, you wouldn't have posted that, Haha

And please don't say old.

senbonzakura
tell your world
last night good night
Hirari, hirari




> While I'm back-reading, I saw this App you posted called "Hatsune Miku AhR".... So I downloaded it, asked me for my Age and Address (don't know why, but I left it blank)... All is well, I commanded the Mini-Miku to dance, at it was holy freaking cute... but what the heck? It only has 4 models!? No other? Even purchaseable ones?
> 
> Here's my screenie:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, these are the only models. Not sure if they are gonna add more in the future.

I use Mikuture ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sorasu.armiku )
Am sure you'll like it. But only Api Miku is there, for now. The dev is planning on adding a dozen more in the near future.

Edit. The app isn't the same as AhR, its basically taking a pic and making Miku-chan pose in it.

Like this ↓, mine


----------



## souler456 (Nov 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> kz is a guy. . .

Click to collapse



What's wrong with him being a guy? 



FireWall123 said:


> If you actually did look up the songs, you wouldn't have posted that, Haha

Click to collapse



I looked them up before (last search I did has listed songs from Project Diva on PS3), but I thought there are new songs added now, since I think you're pretty updated on here as well... So I asked and checked if you will list some unknown ones... Which I expect less... 



FireWall123 said:


> And please don't say old.

Click to collapse



What? Pink or Black is pretty old, dated back on... Uhmm.... I guess the November last year? And I just found out that Old-but-Gold song ,also made by Livetune (surprisingly), lately (last 2 weeks, to be exact)... So yeah... Oooollld... 



FireWall123 said:


> Yeah, these are the only models. Not sure if they are gonna add more in the future.
> 
> I use Mikuture ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sorasu.armiku )
> Am sure you'll like it. But only Api Miku is there, for now. The dev is planning on adding a dozen more in the near future.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sukidewa...nai! 

AhR is a cool app, but lack of other Vocaloid members (expecting to see Rin or IA, but nnNNOOOoo...)

And further research...






What the heck!? iOS is more updated? Tch...

I'll just delete the App, and wait for more updates... Maybe... 


----------


Oh yeah! Have you tried Music Girl Hatsune Miku? It's a pretty cool MP3 player, man... But I guess you've already tried one, since it's updated waaaay past last year...



---------



Forgot the Greeting.... Ohayou! (It's morning here  )


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2014)

souler456 said:


> What's wrong with him being a guy?

Click to collapse



You said its. . . 
._.



> I looked them up before (last search I did has listed songs from Project Diva on PS3), but I thought there are new songs added now, since I think you're pretty updated on here as well... So I asked and checked if you will list some unknown ones... Which I expect less...

Click to collapse



They pick the popular songs on niconico for PjD games. Around 40~ each game.

Just search project Diva wiki.



> What? Pink or Black is pretty old, dated back on... Uhmm.... I guess the November last year? And I just found out that Old-but-Gold song ,also made by Livetune (surprisingly), lately (last 2 weeks, to be exact)... So yeah... Oooollld...

Click to collapse



You never know what you'll find...
Old can be new for you. You might even love it more than new ones.



> Sukidewa...nai!
> 
> AhR is a cool app, but lack of other Vocaloid members (expecting to see Rin or IA, but nnNNOOOoo...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think you'll see other than Miku-chan. Well, since this app is for her.

 Yeah, iOS gets it first 



> Oh yeah! Have you tried Music Girl Hatsune Miku? It's a pretty cool MP3 player, man... But I guess you've already tried one, since it's updated waaaay past last year...

Click to collapse



I enjoyed the app before updating to KitKat 
Now it force closes when I try to add songs. I even tried it on lollipop, same.




> Forgot the Greeting.... Ohayou! (It's morning here  )
> 
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Its morning here too. So... Good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2014)

"Left-Right Sympathy" Bringing back one of my favorite 40mP songs!


Left-Right Sympathy - Gumi






..............


"Blushification Phenomena 100%" A much requested Lamaze-P reupload! Btw BUY THE ALBUM*


Blushification Phenomena - Hatsune Miku V3






<3


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2014)

"Love Trial" 40mP's awesome sing featuring one of the cutest Mikus ever! Reuploaded for dokis.

Love Trial - Hatsune Miku






..........


"There Supposed to be a Cheat Code..." Another Utata-P classic.


There Supposed to be a Cheat Code for Happiness - Yuzuki Yukari






.............


"A Wonderful Flag-less World" Another funny Utata-P reupload.﻿

A Wonderful Flag-less World - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2014)

An anime-styled Hatsune Miku model has been created for Miku Miku Dance!

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9587


----------



## souler456 (Nov 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> You said its. . .
> ._.

Click to collapse



Oh.. Gomen.. Warui... 




FireWall123 said:


> They pick the popular songs on niconico for PjD games. Around 40~ each game.
> 
> Just search project Diva wiki

Click to collapse



Any bets you like so far? 




FireWall123 said:


> You never know what you'll find...
> Old can be new for you. You might even love it more than new ones.

Click to collapse



Yeah... Just what happened to me... But still... Old... 




FireWall123 said:


> I don't think you'll see other than Miku-chan. Well, since this app is for her.
> 
> Yeah, iOS gets it first

Click to collapse



I just discovered that I can't buy the other Models, since I don't live on Japan. Well... I enjoyed it for a short time... So time to delete it... 




FireWall123 said:


> I enjoyed the app before updating to KitKat
> Now it force closes when I try to add songs. I even tried it on lollipop, same.

Click to collapse



Try updating, man... it says that on 1.2, the KitKat issue has been solved... 



------------



Oh... By the way.... I tried this new Miku RPG game in our Android called Mukikore (ミクコレ), so I installed it... Got at the login screen:






Then Connect:






But it doesn't connect... An ERROR (エラー) message pops up, and it says I have no stable connection... And want me to retry... Again and again...But I have a pretty decent connection here.... どうして?? 










Tonikaku, it's night here... So... Konbanwa... and maybe later... Oyasumi... 


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Oh.. Gomen.. Warui...

Click to collapse



its ok 




> Yeah... Just what happened to me... But still... Old...

Click to collapse



dont call them old.




> I just discovered that I can't buy the other Models, since I don't live on Japan. Well... I enjoyed it for a short time... So time to delete it...

Click to collapse



yeah, you need japanese yen in order to buy.
one of the models needs a special code.




> Try updating, man... it says that on 1.2, the KitKat issue has been solved...

Click to collapse



it says, but its still the same :/




> Oh... By the way.... I tried this new Miku RPG game in our Android called Mukikore (ミクコレ), so I installed it... Got at the login screen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MikuColle 

I dont know, havent installed it yet.
there is an english version coming soon, probably wanna wait for that 



> Tonikaku, it's night here... So... Konbanwa... and maybe later... Oyasumi...
> 
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



never to late.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> An anime-styled Hatsune Miku model has been created for Miku Miku Dance!
> 
> http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9587

Click to collapse



ah! here is a youtube reprint 

Prism Heart - Hatsune Miku
samfree


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2014)

"1,2 Fanclub" MikitoP's catchy song featuring Gumi and Rin's dive in Chinese culture.


1,2 Fanclub - Kagamine Rin and Gumi








---------


"Classmates" MikitoP's new album drops in 2 days and here is the final song, another collab with Keeno!


Classmates - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2014)

初音ミク | 雪漣月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46838577






+ | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46839006






Halloween ミク | Nio 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46841308






Songs. Ritsu
リツ | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46855104






Speed-painting in description.
Trick AND Treats!!! | 八里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46854373






Song in description. Miku-chan
愛の構図 | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46855416


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 3, 2014)

guys do u think volcaloid is a bit 'hentai' ????


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2014)

henry0504 said:


> guys do u think volcaloid is a bit 'hentai' ????

Click to collapse




It is if you want to


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2014)

"The Moment I Fell in Love with You" A new, adorable collab project between 40mP and the...

The Moment I Fell in Love with You - Gumi


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Chaining Intention - Hatsune Miku
(reprint)





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm5180053

PV





song info : http://vocadb.net/S/2447
Treow (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/291
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2014)

A collaboration video of HATSUNE MIKU x TETSUYA NOMURA（SQUARE ENIX） was screened at
Hatsune Miku art exhibition "Universal Positivity"@Wallplay (Oct.
9th-Oct. 19th), as a part of HATSUNE MIKU EXPO 2014 in New York.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2014)

Magical Mirai in Osaka broadcasts to take place in several countries this November & December

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9593


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEIKO!!
Meiko-san turned 10!

















free wallpapers for her fans  , share the links 
http://info.miku.sega.jp/2257


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Pair of Wintry Winds - Meiko and Kaito
(reprint)





original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm4794708


http://vocadb.net/S/8241

-------------------

BREAK IT, BREAK IT! - Meiko
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm13047806
http://soundcloud.com/elvn11eleven/kowase-kowase

http://vocadb.net/S/3388

-------------------

The Epicurean Daughter of Evil - Meiko and Kagamine Rin, Len
(reprint)





original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm6328922


http://vocadb.net/S/1588

-------------------

Kimi o Omou - Meiko, Len, Yukari, Gakupo, Gumi, Hatsune Miku, Luka, Rin, IA, Oliver, Lily, Kaito
(reprint)





Original:
( private  )


http://vocadb.net/S/25669


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 4, 2014)

くるくるふわふわ | 碧茶 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46861069






なかよし | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46861323






❤
Halloween Miku ★ | Dangmill 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46865769






【ボーマス30】パラフィリア【お14】 | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46873219






Oh my ❤❤
Look inside x3
雪ミクちゃん、雪ミクちゃんを語る | ＭａＭｉ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46869455






みんUTA2014カタログ表紙 | 藤堂茶路 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46872331






Song in description. Miku-chan and Rin-chan
TACTICS OF GAME | みなせなぎ@ティアい09a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46861794






I will live in wish. | ちゃみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46873940






Haha
まじょっこさん | 麦御飯 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46864001






❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
*dead*
初音ミク | 武シノブ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46867157






Speed paint in description.
HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!! | 菜一郎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46851171


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Unofficial Hatsune Mix has sold out in the U.S.! Missed your chance to get a copy? It'll be available again in the coming weeks, just in time for the holidays.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9641


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Today! 10th ANNIVERSARY for MEIKO on November 5!
MEIKO celebrates her birthday 

Did you know that MEIKO V3 is available on BIG FISH AUDIO?

She has such a cute voice, singing in Japanese and English 

http://www.bigfishaudio.com/Meiko-V3


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2014)

[Hatsune Miku Goods News!]
Miku's company Crypton Future Media, INC. teams up with Ultra PRO Collectibles - the gaming supplier - for new Hatsune Miku products in the US and more! Ultra PRO introduces their premiere Hatsune Miku play mat, available for distribution pre-orders & ships this December (Product Number 84493). 
The artwork is by illustrator GAN.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2014)

"Shutter Chance" Another beautiful Mikito-P song from his just released "Good School Girl" album!

Shutter Chance - IA


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Egg Sauce Over Rice - Hatsune Miku





Original Nico:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm15885848

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/452
XenonP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/64
albums : see here, http://vocadb.net/S/16210


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yukari 
結月ゆかり　 | オッweee~^~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46895100






無題 | Formalin 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46886239






CLEAR | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46895509






Energy Drink | 四星草 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46889948






I hear something...
レンレン | あおいろ一号 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46896184






命のユースティティア | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46898844






F:miku | fu-ta　お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46899415


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2014)

"Summer Night Fantasia" One of my favorite "overdramatic" Miku songs.﻿


Summer Night Fantasia - Hatsune Miku






-----------


"The Boy and The Magical Robot" One 40mP's most moving songs and one of my favorites. Reuploaded for you.


The Boy and The Magical Robot - Gumi


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2014)

"MAGICAL MIRAI 2014 in OSAKA" will be broadcast on channels around the world! Check out the scheduling on link below:
http://magicalmirai.com/2014/news.html#news34


(All times are local times, first number is month, second is day)


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 6, 2014)

"Navy Blue" A relaxing song by producer Anemone featuring an awesome Miku outfit.

Navy Blue - Hatsune Miku


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Hello!

Click to collapse



Hey


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2014)

スタイリッシュお着替え | 真琴 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46914416






リハビリと宣伝 | 遥 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46907001



. . .








Halloween ._.
初音ミク | Gyaza伽莎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46909780








-Leia- | メロンボール＠ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46912786






雪ミク2015 | [email protected]仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46905172






Song in description. Miku-chan and IA-chan
妖と娘 | なっさん＠依頼募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46896442






Lily 
-ERROR | nuwanko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46913126






Song in description. Miku-chan and Kokone
不完全世界／緊急アップデート | 蜂蜜ハニィ@自家通販始めました 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46914827


----------



## Technobuffalos (Nov 7, 2014)

I like playing OSU! on PC for the vocaloids. The mobile app is trash though.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2014)

Technobuffalos said:


> I like playing OSU! on PC for the vocaloids. The mobile app is trash though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, the mobile app is outdated


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2014)

Megurine Luka - NEWS about upcoming software release!

A brand-new function in the upcoming version of "Megurine Luka" allows you to vary the expression of each word! The bilingual vocalist sings seamlessly between styles such as "soft" and "power", and you can also find options for the expression of various breath sounds.

The new version of "Megurine Luka" contains an English and several Japanese databases which were elaborated for improving expressiveness. In Japanese, you can choose voice variations at each note in the song by the newly Crypton-developed function called "E.V.E.C" ("Enhanced Voice Expression Control").
Imagine the control of various expressions within one song: in a softer part the voice whispers, whereas in the melodic main part the vocalist pitches into a stronger high voice. Until now known limits of vocal expression are lifted with this new control!

For your immediate music production, Crypton provides an all-in-one package including the new "Piapro Studio" vocal editor, that lets you handle all new functions such as E.V.E.C. easily, and the music software "Studio One" which contains over 200 virtual instruments.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2014)

There you go ❤
お姉ちゃん！ | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46927899






-7th-To Make The End Of Battle | swd3e2 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920134






赤い旗 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920139






この声がいつまでも | 秋吉 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920094






Cross-fade 
日刊遺書 | Aちき@お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46933087






mamama :3
MEIKO 10th | ままま 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46928334






❤
★ | Lpip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46923382






Mix in description. You know who 
めーちゃん10周年おめでとうございます！ | あんこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46928220






大切な日 | 露花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920420






Look inside.
#5's first half is a fav
らくがきまとめ | macozi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46928861






♥MEIKO 10th♥ | 千助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920101






【MEIKO】10周年の夜明け | みおざき とにょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920135






Look inside ❤
10周年おめでとう!! | 夏葡@twitter 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46928909






Look here too
MEIKO 10th Anniversary | アサミ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46924762






❤
落書き | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46924141






Okaaay ._.
MEIKO生誕祭2014 | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46921048





@lovehoshi
むす…っ | 朝顔みのる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46927649






めーちゃんおめでとうだよ大好きぎゅー！ | さなか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46923330






めいこ10周年！ | madder 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920172






君の住む世界は | 芭村まゆ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46924946






Needs more Neru ❤
お誕生日おめでとうございました。･ﾟ･(｡✖д✖｡)･ﾟ･ | 只野まぐ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46921941






MEIKO10周年!! | ハム→ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46925048






メイコさん10年 | ただすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46921601






10th | ふびー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920111






ゆかりのピアノ演奏会 | かがやんぬ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46928462






Song in description. Meiko-san and Katio
アニバーサリー | みおざき とにょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46929625






10th Revolution | 壱村　皐月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920113






10周年おめでとう！！ | つばさ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920119






Its cold outside ._.
無題 | G.L.n 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46915844






ルカさん | アモニット 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46932833






忘却心中 | 空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920465






歌姫 | madder 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46927970






祝福 | 東風s 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920130






めーちゃん誕生日おめでとううううう！！ | ひかわ（K1）＠フィード参照 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46920112






MIX CUTE -MIKU EXPO 2014 in NY- | Project.C.K. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46926765






＼　MEIKO　１０ｔｈ　／ | 藤　花子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46923759


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2014)

Magical Mirai 2014 blu-ray preorders have been announced! 
Exclusive limited edition orders via Amazon Japan will include additional bonus gifts:
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9655


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2014)

"Pandemic" A rather scary song by YuugouP. Viewer beware!

Pandemic - Gumi


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 7, 2014)

【Album】The Stars My Destination (Global Release)【Crossfade】





READ THE DESCRIPTION!!

Official Album Site: http://tsmdbernis.tumblr.com/
Get it on Bandcamp (digital): https://bernis.bandcamp.com/album/the-stars-my-destination
Get it from Diverse Direct (physical): http://diverse-direct.com/digital-logics/seti-0001/

Additionally, most of these songs can be enjoyed from each producer's respective YouTube channels. If you don't follow them yet... You're crazy not to. Check them out!
Yuzriha Yuri/BERNIS' Channel: https://youtube.com/sakurarmx
Aerial Flow's channel: https://youtube.com/wahikooooo


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2014)

納めましょう | 豆の素 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46940014






01 | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46943871






♡ | うみぐも。 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46942967






Hey :3
眼鏡 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46934425






Song in description. Meiko-san
2004*11*05 | カラコロ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46933890






MEIKO | かわごえ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46933927






MEIKO　10th | カズサ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46937013






メイコさん10周年おめでとー！ | シイカライ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46934347






「落書き」ネギトロ | FunKID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46936806






さむくなってきた | saki 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46939600






❤
happy halloween ! | じゃむ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46936297






カボバンシー☆ケーキポップ | 推奨幻想 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46934462






Teto ❤
てっとてと！ | 彩音色 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46938488






今日はどれにしようかな？ | のちょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46932043


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2014)

Patched-Up and the Logical - Hatsune Miku







http://vocadb.net/S/23384


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2014)

Time Machine - Hatsune Miku





Original:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm12098837

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/1354
40mP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/8
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2014)

this MMD is so beautiful xD

so she wanted to meet Miku-chan, but ended up in the MMD world, haha

so cute. am dying here. HELP!







share!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2014)

ドボン | せんたっき 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46952854






おねえちゃんとおにいちゃんもいっしょ | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46951849






Don't do that 
This hit me hard :'(
Good Night | Achyue 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46950624






◇ | Lpip 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46948986






❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
ぴぴぴ☆彡 | まなもこ♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46954484






Beautiful
休息 | マクロ＠お仕事募集しております 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46954462






Look inside.
<3
デフォみねワンドロまとめ | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46959856






く鏡音ま | mikuma 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46955592






Nice song in description. Miku-chan
Acedia | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46953941






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46953065






Song in description. Miku-chan's Sweet Append
恋金魚 | 雪月佳 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46959553


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good morning~


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2014)

These fanmade Shi-teyan'yo shoes came out rather well for such a simple idea, and would look great as an official product.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9725


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 9, 2014)

The Hatsune Miku × Tetsuya Nomura collaboration has wow'ed a lot of fans, but it also leaves the question on what it means for the future. 

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9731


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Oliver 
Song in description.
Oliver | 雪漣月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46963562






❤
無題 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46970713






❤
ミク | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46973071






miku 2020 | 千夜2.S 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46963664






Hey :3
ミクちゃん | ぬいら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46972055






Song in description. UTAU
抱きしめてよ　もっと強く | 再音さく 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46964345






Hey AnonKanon 
あのかのちゃん | ふらいあ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46976683






夕焼けミク | jiji 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46970718






❤
落書き | Umi 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46972362






❤
秋ミク | みれな 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46963474






ねむねむツインズ | みおざき とにょ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46963502


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Pre-ordering the Chinese ver. of F 2nd will receive a free handkerchief and a voucher code for the exclusive China module. Supplies are limited, though. 

https://www.facebook.com/sega.asiacs/posts/342079489304137


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hatsune Miku Expo in New York - Live Report by MTV81 is now online!
Check it out 

http://www.mtv81.com/features/live-reports/hatsune-miku-expo-paints-the-town-blue-in-new-york-city/


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 10, 2014)

"Friday's Good Morning" Well now, with subs! Even better!


Friday's Good Morning - Gumi






----------


"Friday's Good Morning -Another Story-" You can't have one without the other, right?


Friday's Good Morning -Another Story-  - Hatsune Miku


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> These fanmade Shi-teyan'yo shoes came out rather well for such a simple idea, and would look great as an official product.
> 
> http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9725

Click to collapse



I have a friend who would loooooooove these.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2014)

この業界にもようやく慣れてきたミク | 東385 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46985489






Mayu ❤
もふもふ | 米間 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46990750






Hey ❤
2 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46988257






【宣伝】魔女小説出ます | ばたこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46984633






ブルクリ | 日暮里 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46984528






APPEND。 | トウマ．トマト 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46988354






Look inside XD
【ボーマス30】かがみねデート本 | もも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46990463






Song
Astral Domination | 穂嶋 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46990918






❤❤❤❤
れんしゅ | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46996305






らくがきおにぎり | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46980396






-惜音- | 萃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=46992447


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 11, 2014)

#2
Rella, coming through 
SKELETON LIFE | Rella 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47005158






Album crossfade in description.
モノクロアンダーグラウンド / electripper | ゆの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47013397






IA | にゃろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47000123






Melt ❤❤❤
✽ メルト ✽ | [email protected]お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47004460






Rin-chan are you OK 
Please tell me :'(
(´；ω；｀) | 葵ちょこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47012533






ろぐーん | さいた 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47014672






裏表ラバーズ | 天通@なんか描きたい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47016636






ツインテマフラー | jaco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47016064






· ‘ t y p e  2020 * | Yuko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47017034






❤❤❤❤❤
雪ミク2015 | 毛毛 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47012865


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

Good morning~




Pocky day is over, what are you looking at?


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

Only 1 week left before F 2nd releases in NA!

Remember, pre-order the game in GameStop to receive the Americana module and Haku, Teto, and Neru pack.

If you can't, well, it's up to you if you want to buy them on launch day, or during Black Friday (if possible)


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

A fan-made life-sized Hatsune Miku statue has appeared in China! The exact location is currently unknown, unfortunately.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9749


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

The painted version of Nendoroid Hatsune Miku : Senbonzakura ver. was revealed during Kahotan's live broadcast!
Pricing and release dates are yet to be announced http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv199170294

Image source: https://twitter.com/Figure_No_Oni/status/532521174043873280/photo/1


----------



## souler456 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hisashiburi! 

I'm done with my school and I have the whole week free, so... Miku Miku Song Search - ON! 
@FireWall123 Can you suggest me songs that's like the same with LUVORATORRRRRY ? I like it's electro-techno-dance style :good:

And... Oh right... I'm searching "KZ" on VocaDB search engine on my phone and no results... How can I search KZ's songs in there? Wakaru? 


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Hisashiburi!
> 
> I'm done with my school and I have the whole week free, so... Miku Miku Song Search - ON!
> @FireWall123 Can you suggest me songs that's like the same with LUVORATORRRRRY ? I like it's electro-techno-dance style :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



There are results ↓, here is kz
http://vocadb.net/Ar/89


Also, GigaP
http://vocadb.net/Ar/772


----------



## souler456 (Nov 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> There are results ↓, here is kz
> http://vocadb.net/Ar/89
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uwaaahhh... Arigatouna... :good:


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Uwaaahhh... Arigatouna... :good:
> 
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



Oh, almost forgot, you can use tags to find similar songs


----------



## souler456 (Nov 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Oh, almost forgot, you can use tags to find similar songs

Click to collapse



Oh! Thanks for reminding! :good:

And thanks to you, I hooked a nice fish! I am lovin' the song Plus Boy by Kagamine Ren! ???❤❤❤

It's so funny, and also makes my fingers tap like crazy (which I want on my dance songs), hehe... 


I'm still deciding on Childish War and Gigantic O.T.N... Still looking and searching for GigaP's... 


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Oh! Thanks for reminding! :good:
> 
> And thanks to you, I hooked a nice fish! I am lovin' the song Plus Boy by Kagamine Ren! ???❤❤❤
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GigaP + reol = ADDICTION!


----------



## souler456 (Nov 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> GigaP + reol = ADDICTION!

Click to collapse



Guide me onto their greats songs, Firewall-sama... Onegaidesuyo!! ?????


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Guide me onto their greats songs, Firewall-sama... Onegaidesuyo!! ?????
> 
> 
> :good:

Click to collapse



some 





http://vocadb.net/S/16589

.

http://vocadb.net/S/8693

.





http://vocadb.net/S/32116

.





http://vocadb.net/S/63276

.





http://vocadb.net/S/60953


----------



## souler456 (Nov 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> some
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Omoshiroina... 

So far, I like Hibikaze... I'm still deciding if I'll keep Drop Pop Candy and/or Toluthin Antenna... I'll just listen to it more, expecting they would give me the FTS (Finger-Tapping Symptops)... If not, I'll just drop em... But Hibikaze's a keeper, man! :good:

Dropped Childish War and O.T.N. Not FTS-giver enough... 


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Omoshiroina...
> 
> So far, I like Hibikaze... I'm still deciding if I'll keep Drop Pop Candy and/or Toluthin Antenna... I'll just listen to it more, expecting they would give me the FTS (Finger-Tapping Symptops)... If not, I'll just drop em... But Hibikaze's a keeper, man! :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why not keep 'em all 
and just let it run in ya, haha

keep looking, you never know what you'll find 

my most fav FTS-giver is Last night, Good night <3
right below it is Ai Kotoba 
the rest are in no order, haha


----------



## souler456 (Nov 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> why not keep 'em all
> and just let it run in ya, haha
> 
> keep looking, you never know what you'll find
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe... Good suggestion there... But I'm quite picky with mah songs... Dropped Toluthin Antenna. Kept Drop Pop Candy cause it's quite good :good:

Ai Kotoba is my first Vocaloid Song (actually the first song on the ProjDiva2nd, which is I played first-time) and still a really good song... Old but Gold 

And man, did you already listened on Pink Stick Luv!?!?n?!?!??! ( http://vocadb.net/S/28150 ) I'm having a really serious soundgasm as of now with it's chorus! I'm gonna listen to this on a WHOOOOOLE day long   


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Hehe... Good suggestion there... But I'm quite picky with mah songs... Dropped Toluthin Antenna. Kept Drop Pop Candy cause it's quite good :good:
> 
> Ai Kotoba is my first Vocaloid Song (actually the first song on the ProjDiva2nd, which is I played first-time) and still a really good song... Old but Gold
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there you go xD

am not picky. if I love it, I love it!

and yeah heard that song.


wanna know my first song 
its Miku-chan's first 

ah, I still remember that day


----------



## souler456 (Nov 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> there you go xD
> 
> am not picky. if I love it, I love it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh man... There's more songs I want to listen (and download as well), but it's 3:00 AM now... So I'm gonna sleep now... But before sleep, a single track of Pink Stick Luv... So addicted of it as of neow... 

Dewa... Oyasumi, Firewall-kun! ??


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 12, 2014)

souler456 said:


> Oh man... There's more songs I want to listen (and download as well), but it's 3:00 AM now... So I'm gonna sleep now... But before sleep, a single track of Pink Stick Luv... So addicted of it as of neow...
> 
> Dewa... Oyasumi, Firewall-kun! ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please support the Voca-Ps if you can 
some Ps provide their songs free to download too.

お や す み~


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Good Smile Company's live stream brought us a lot of news. Prorders for Nendoroid Hatsune Miku: Senbonzakura ver. were announced for mid-December, and we finally got to see Good Smile Racing's transforming GT Project car in action.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9775*‪
#‎goodsmile


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2014)

大阪アンダーグラウンド / Osaka underground - IA 





http://vocadb.net/S/71647

and is in this album, by out of service v





http://vocadb.net/Al/9900


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2014)

The Sony PlayStation 20th anniversary trailer features the Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA series, and several other game titles. Miku's appearance can be spotted at 0:39 of the video (well played on the reference, Sony):


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2014)

オムニバスコミック：巨大少女 | NEGI 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47020000






Stop eating her hair ._.
無題 | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47026306






Song in description. Rin-chan
ちょびっとの愛を | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47019940






VM30新刊「ビルトインビニール」 | ぽわぽわP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47018684






MEIKO　V1V３ | はまお 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47018941


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 13, 2014)

BrotherP made this MMD-PV of MitchieM's "AgeAge Again!"

so cute <3


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2014)

To all of you overseas who plan to fly to Sapporo next February for the "SNOW MIKU 2015" event: we have an accommodation plan specially tailored for you!

In addition to a hotel room reservation you will be offered a "Nendoroid SNOW MIKU" figure, and an exclusive USB Memory stick.

As an option, you will also have a chance to purchase a "figma SNOW MIKU" figure, and a ticket for the live performance "SNOW MIKU LIVE! 2015 presents MIKU EXPO Live Set".

Applications end on Dec.1st, so no time to lose!!

See details here:
http://entame.knt.co.jp/2015/snowmiku/en/


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Buckle up for some new awesome Hatsune Miku gear from We Love Fine!!!
Check out the link below to get dressed for the season  Super cute cardigan, polo shirts and the complete Miku outfit - Miku's blouse with tie, Miku's skirt and also the key chain are available now!!!

http://www.welovefine.com/featured/186-fashion-pop-idol-new-hatsune-miku-gear#.VGXK8RnfrqB


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2014)

MIKU-Pack 10 Song Collection "Party★Assort"





http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24910703

Tracklist:
1. Fireworks and Together, A Mysterious Party. ( UtataP )
2. One more time・One more time… ( Camelia )
3. Gathered Miracle☆Showtime ( Lamaze-P )
4. Particle Party ( lumo )
5. Royal Symphony ( sizimi )


Release date	11/15/2014 (Coming soon)

More info : http://vocadb.net/Al/9664


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Yairi's sad by beautiful song "OOOOO" (I Love You)


OOOOO - Hatsune Miku Append


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2014)

"Early Early" A catchy and simple song by the group Anemone


Early Early - Gumi


----------



## lovehoshi (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2014)

lovehoshi said:


> Hi.

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 14, 2014)

#9
暖秋 | TID 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47046948






✧✧✧ | 249 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47044637






【告知】ACUTEコミックス発売しました！ | あさひな栞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47054434






❤
１１・１１ | コウベ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47037839






潤 | 帆那 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47043759






えびばでぽっきー！ | 朝顔みのる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47034895






寒いね | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47048301


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mamama's Appearance Miku figure has been revealed to release in June 2015:
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9799


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2014)

♠♥♣♦ | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47051307






あやかしつづみ　音ノ怪帖 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47057278






❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
I NEED MOAR.?
みくにゃん | ちろちろちろん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47061326






[C87]流れる光は華やかに | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47055636






きつねとたたり | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47065355






❤
雪ミクさん | Jm. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47062083






オトカルチャー | タカハシヒロユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47066710






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47059570






MEIKO10th | きくち■ボマスお36 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47051681






lllトゥルティンアンテナlll | 置時計 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47060019


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Great news for double-dippers!

Confirmed during the review of F 2nd from GameXplain, you can now import your save data of the Japanese version of the game into the English version! How cool is that?!
(Although, I'm not sure about the trophies being auto-unlocked...)

http://www.mikufan.com/western-rele...-2nd-to-support-japanese-save-data-importing/


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2014)

Good Smile Racing placed 3rd place in qualification round today, giving them a good start for the final race tomorrow. Additionally, they are currently ranked 1st in overall scores. Let's give them a cheer for tomorrow's final race!
‪#‎fightgsr‬


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 15, 2014)

"Deus Ex Machina" A creepy but interesting song by BuriruP

Deus Ex Machina - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

Super GT final round has started! We have a final cheering illustration from Oguchi, the official Racing Miku 2014 illustrator, to aid Good Smile Racing team in the race today

‪#‎fightgsr‬*

https://twitter.com/goodsmileracing/status/533803598015000576

( oh its done, haha )


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Snow Miku 2015 tram preview today gave us an early look at the Nendoroid, Figma and Sapporo tram car.
http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9874


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

With the final race today, Good Smile Racing has taken the GT 300 championship for the 2014 racing season! Congratulations*to all!‪

#‎fightgsr‬*

https://twitter.com/reporter_e/status/533859276377182209/photo/1


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

Take a look at the glorious-looking Snow Miku 2015!

She's also confirmed to be an upcoming module for Arcade Future Tone! Hopefully will also release as DLC for JP and ENG F 2nd.

Snow Miku 2015 article (JP): http://ameblo.jp/gsc-mikatan/entry-11951751952.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oguchi has illustrated Racing Miku yet again to celebrate Good Smile Racing's championship win earlier today. Congratulations again!
Photo source: https://twitter.com/goodsmileracing/status/533967128261439488?s=09


----------



## miku1024 (Nov 16, 2014)

*miku, rin on liberty city*


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

miku1024 said:


> View attachment 3018425
> 
> View attachment 3018426
> 
> View attachment 3018427

Click to collapse



Awesome!


----------



## miku1024 (Nov 16, 2014)

Miku squad


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

"Beside Me" Another uplifting, easy-listening song by KEI, reuploaded for your enjoyment.


Beside Me - Megurine Luka 






-------------

"Table Talk Manners" A deep, dark song by Sakuraba with an amazing PV to accompany it.


Table Talk Manners - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

the sequel to "Death Should Not Have Taken Thee!" is out 

what!?
never heard of it !? heh
alright.

Death Should Not Have Taken Thee! - Kagamine Rin and Len Power Appends





original: http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm20331479

Your Adventure Log Has Vanished! - Kagamine Rin and Len





original: http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm24909819


brought to you by WONDERFUL★OPPORTUNITY!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 16, 2014)

[Mikufan]
To help further spread news and keep the world of Vocaloid fans informed of events regarding Hatsune Miku, we have partnered with VocaloidBrasil. They will be translating some of our news articles for their own site, and we may share anything interesting they find on occassion:
https://www.facebook.com/VocaloidBrasil.Oficial

share for brazilian fans


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2014)

The transforming car, “Gear Tribe Hatsune Miku GT Project 2014 version”, is now available for preorder!
English page:*http://goodsmile-global.ecq.sc/top/gsrwhswd00001.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Celebrate Good Smile Racing's victory this season with a selection of commemorative goods! Additionally, the GearTribe Hatsune Miku GT Project transforming car is now available for global orders.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9927‪#‎goodsmile‬

#‎fightgsr‬


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2014)

Album crossfade in description.
■浪漫主義 | 岬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47082326






❤
！ | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47069867






LOL-lots of laugh- | 黑川紙 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47078606






君死にたもうことなかれ | 零 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47076181






Song in description. Miku-chan
ハートフル・レター | みなせなぎ@ティアい09a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47070560






鏡音 | G.L.n 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47072026






Yukari <3
ゆかりさん只今チューニング中 | ヨシノリョウ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47070003






Cover of starduster in description. Luka
Starduster | Refoca 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47069729






Album crossfade in description.
【ボーマス30】「Another」【CDジャケ】 | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47080434






IA <3
IA | [email protected]ついった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47073526






ワールズエンド・ダンスホール | 天通@なんか描きたい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47079823






Album crossfade in description.
【ボーマス30】「Wonderful Memory」【CDジャケ | saihate 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47080668






リンとミクさん | ごいろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47077415






❤❤
Oh. And album crossfade in description.
Upon Their Smile | 秋瀬 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47067069






落書き詰め | ぬいら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47071607






Chibi Miku-san 
❤❤
ボーマス30の話 | みなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47079582






Wind | JunP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47075878


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2014)

New song from PinocchioP 


よいこのくすり / Good this Medicine - Hatsune Miku






song info: http://vocadb.net/S/71293

this song is part of his album "Death"
http://vocadb.net/Al/9681


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 17, 2014)

❤
初音ミク | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47084714






宇宙レンリン | 鈴木金彦　お仕事募集中です 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47083942






ボーマス行きたい | 249 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47087794






Lots of pics inside!
Mmmmm ❤
詰め。 | 黎（クロイ） 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47091651






Aww its Miku from BrotherPV's MMDPV 
アゲアゲアゲイン | るみあ＠草宮 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47095694






Reial | Gunjae 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47090170






金秋 | .L.L 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47083713






Miku-chan are you OK :'(
What's wrong :'(
Tell me :'(
マスター…？ | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47098449






Look inside 
ボーマス30新刊その2　イラスト本サンプル | ゆうみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47084068






通販のお知らせ | くち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47081839






黄昏 | ⑥ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47099125






❤❤❤
▽△▽△△▽ | 梅子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47089825


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey hey! SEGA just announced the new “Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F 2nd for PS3(tm) and “PS Vita” website launches today in North America!

Check it out here: http://miku.sega.jp/f2/ps3/en/index.html

Check also back for the on sale launch tomorrow, November 18!


(its 18th where I live, haha)


----------



## SonicX2014 (Nov 18, 2014)

miku1024 said:


> View attachment 3018483
> 
> View attachment 3018484
> 
> Miku squad

Click to collapse



ooow Whats this I see (O_O)?  I must have those too.


----------



## souler456 (Nov 18, 2014)

Konbanwa! 

I got some really long free time on my hands, so downloaded this Rhythm Game called Beats, and unsurprisingly, it also has Vocaloid Packs , and I'm enjoyin' it! 







-----


I'm also recently listening to "Sometimes Soft, Sometimes Dark" on my Project Diva 2nd... It's a really cool retro-bit song... Good background when I play Adventure Bar Story... 







-----


So, while on my lunch break, I'm watching this Anime called "Hyouka", and the cosplay gang just popped-up right there! And apparently, they're bullying a sub-character... 







And after their bullying has failed, here, we can see their evil glares... Priceless... 







-----


Still listening to Hibikaze, can't get over it OMG 


   :good:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2014)

"On the "Love at First Sight" Express", one of dem super catchy TakanonP songs ft. Gumi in love!


On the "Love at First Sight" Express - Gumi


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2014)

Mmm ❤
ミク | meola 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47105429






息の音色 | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47113688






GUMI×GUMI | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47113861






ゆかり | オッweee~^~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47112225






【通販のおしらせ】 | おむ烈＊お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47113817






❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
みくさん | ふゆすけ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47116710






Ugoria
マグロ２ | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47116483






雪の如く | Iritoa 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47117551






Ugoria
マグロ | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47116346






❤
秋の雪 | TOMATO 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47100465






. . .
((はやく折ってくれないかなぁ)) | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47101684






Song in description. IA-chan
【IA】喪失サニー | なっさん＠依頼募集 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47113401






ミク | ten 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47104852






Song in description. Miku-chan
M | mirimo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47114693


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2014)

Y'ello!

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Y'ello!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yo!


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> yo!

Click to collapse



How have you been? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 18, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> How have you been?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



so, you finally replied 






great 

what about you? you've been absent for a.... while


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2014)

Snow Miku will be taking over New Chitose Airport in Japan this December! Visitors can enjoy a Snow Miku museum, theater and shopping area.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9937

#‎snowmiku


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2014)

The English release of*Hatsune Miku: Project Diva F 2nd is OUT NOW in North America! The European release will follow soon on November 21st.


Here is the official launch trailer from Sony:






And check out the new English site!
http://miku.sega.jp/f2/ps3/en/index.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2014)

Celebrating the North American launch of Hatsune Miku : Project Diva F 2nd, we have six digital download codes to give away for both North America and Europe, thanks to Sega! Read the image for rules of entry, and also share with your friends if they would like a chance at winning as well! Good luck! (Entries not following all rules will be discarded). -mikufan.com staff.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9953

‪#‎pjd_sega‬


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2014)

Play it ❤❤
piano | 119 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47130951






好きな顔を入れてね | 鬼山瑞樹 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47129991






*INSTANT DEATH*
❤
ゆきみくだいふく | すのみ@3日目東レ-49a 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47120040






/.\
鱼 | ALLENES 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47127914






❤❤
花の妖精 | 箱兎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47126330






miku消防隊❤ | 小忍litsvn 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47129174






おかえりミクちゃん | るん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47129519






ヾ(*´▽‘*)ﾉ | 黑兎丶晓晓 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47135082






Song in description. Gumi
ケッペキショウ | 天通@なんか描きたい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47121451


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 19, 2014)

Becoming Round - Hatsune Miku
(reprint, subbed)





Original Nico:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm12658454

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/8457
XenonP (producer) info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/64
albums : see song info.

:3


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> so, you finally replied
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Busy


Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2014)

Vocaloid 4X Luka 





Megurine Luka V4 confirmed via Yamaha's announcement live stream!

Website now up!

http://www.crypton.co.jp/mp/pages/prod/vocaloid/lukav4x.jsp

And video


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2014)

Rolling Girl/wowaka will roll back to Project DIVA soon as a new F 2nd Song DLC!

As well as the returning Christmas module to sprinkle some holiday delights!

And 2 new skins 
(Free for first 39 days): Kitty Cape 
(Concept); Summer Memory (Pink)

Release: Nov. 27 (currently Japan only)

http://info.miku.sega.jp/2353


----------



## GuestK00100 (Nov 20, 2014)

Poor Rin and Len. They got stuck on version 2..Meanwhile Luka is on V4. [Wait...version 4?? Where's version 3??]


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Poor Rin and Len. They got stuck on version 2..Meanwhile Luka is on V4. [Wait...version 4?? Where's version 3??]

Click to collapse



Yep, V4 straight from the Yamaha's live stream 

Releasing Feb.2015 , Luka V4X 

Am waiting for the Twins V4


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like AH-Software is going to give us a whisper-voice VOCALOID4 Yuzuki Yukari


http://www.vocaloidism.com/ah-software-announces-vocaloid4-updates-to-catalog/


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2014)

For fans of Megurine Luka, there is great news! She will be the first Cryptonloid to make use of the newly announced VOCALOID4 Engine. Megurine Luka V4X will have 4 different voice banks: Two in Japanese, two in English.

Official product page: http://www.crypton.co.jp/lukav4x

Official video:


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2014)

Album crossfade in description. UTAU
空へ伸びる樹々 | 由杞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47140647






You know what this is 
よいこのくすり | ピノキオピー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47146583






夜空ミク | Prophet初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47139470






Luka version
Mmmm
空遊姫 ルカver. | Saru 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47138635






SNOW MIKU！ | Prophet初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47139136






SNOW MIKU | Prophet初 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47138883






蝶夜 | Phino_神子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47149541






❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
うさぁ！ | まなもこ♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47138870






雪ミク2015 | [email protected]お仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47143326






ミク | まイケル 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47141955






GUMI | ぽわぽわP 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47150215






二日目の大福。 | Takaminn 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47142957






❤❤❤❤
雪ミク 2015 | Metto 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47144857


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2014)

AHS Co.Ltd.*has released an image with better quality pictures of their V4*VOCALOIDs!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2014)

MEGURINE LUKA V4X !

Check out the page for an overview of the new version:

http://sonicwire.com/product/vocaloid/special/lukav4x


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2014)

New song from Kikuo 

also check this pic first 






UFO - Hatsune Miku






http://vocadb.net/S/73361


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2014)

remember the MikuColle short song from Deco ?
well full version is out 

Rooter's Song - Hatsune Miku





Music : DECO*27 
Illustration & Movie : 7:24

http://vocadb.net/S/71159


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2014)

More Racing Miku 2014 goods incoming! This time we've got more information on a plushie, and a new prize machine figure.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9971


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2014)

SPLASH!!! - Hatsune Miku V3






read the description.


http://vocadb.net/S/73381


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 21, 2014)

Aww ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
GAAHAAHHA-AH *DIES*
キラキラ星 | 月夜 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47158063






❤❤❤❤❤
「　　　　　…!!」 | 8'108 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47152896






I ship so much
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
♪ | jimmy 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47151712






IA :: イア | Sapphire 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47156892






Song in description. Miku-chan
センチメンタルパレェド | のう 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47160796






Help ❤
× | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47152751






❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
MOOOOAAAAAARRR
みく３ | かやはら 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47154691






black | るのか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47146929






Take a look inside
いろいろ | のむろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47149651






希望の花 | 砂糖の音 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47152160






Aww <3
❤❤
大好きだよ | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47148647






陽だまりの詩 | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47157387


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2014)

Song in description. Miku-chan
ハイドアンド・シーク | ハラダミユキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47173989






鏡音リン | 雪漣月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47165558






明け方の夢 | 檀上大空 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47165392






無題 | 四星草 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47169824






約束 | 優時 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47165692






くるっ | いたる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47169556






積乱雲グラフィティ | 白丝少年(´・ω・`) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47165729






『　戦う歌姫　』 | 逃亡ゆぅち＠ﾂｲｯﾀ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47162941






Hey Rana 
らならな | 駒鳥うい 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47176952






❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
Aww she's tearing up :'(
*hugs*
アニバーサリ | おりはらさちこ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47161166






❤
Snow Bell -2 | 萃 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47170725






雪ミクさん | りこえった 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47171941






夏 | 栖川さかり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47166450


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2014)

Triple Bakas strike again + 1






haha xD


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2014)

Mr.Music - Miku, Miku Append Sweet, Rin, Len, Kaai Yuki, Luka and Gumi
(reprint)





Original Nico:
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm13774194

song info : http://vocadb.net/S/230
producers' info : see song info.
albums : see song info.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2014)

"Rooter's Song" Deco*27's newest, catchy feel-good tune! I hope you enjoy it!

Rooter's Song - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 22, 2014)

._.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2014)

Luka V4X yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
❤
V4X | うたおり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47180250






Bad ∞ End ∞ Night | 鈴ノ助 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47189365






Queen of the game | 紫金秋留 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47187827






Dec(o)ember 27 
Coincidence ;P
【鏡音誕2014】RINLENMANIA7 on pixiv | レキ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47177413






MOOAAR LUKA V4X
るか | Ruuya 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47184191






Awww 
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
☆ | まなもこ♡ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47178000






Are you OK 
初音ミク | kona  ✿ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47184826






O.O
Is that IA ?
Is the one she's poking who I think *looks at* 
AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-... ._. AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAAHHHHHHHHH ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤????❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
*dies*
春の朝 | 緑 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47189232






Hard choice, I'll pick you *hugs*
この世界は愛で満ちている | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47186791


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 23, 2014)

The 7,000 2014 Figma sponsorship course has now reopened in commemoration of Good Smile Racing's championship! It has also been revealed that all Figma courses will come with a miniature version of the season champion trophy 

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=9979


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 24, 2014)

#3
Taking a look inside is a must
V | Nine 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47194878






Song in description. Yukari-chan
結月ゆかり | 雪漣月 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47192998






❤❤
Yum Yum | Achyue 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47194036






Song in description. Miku-chan
Also a sang it by luz
ピーターパン・シンドローム | CHRIS 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47193279



I don't know.








通販はじまりました | 夜宵 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47206770








❤
星空のロンド | 棗 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47198399






XD
(>Д<))) | 瘋狐 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47199426






Wow...
ボーカロイドの闇 | さんじろ♨ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47190908






IA-chan ❤❤❤❤
にこ | 朝顔みのる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47201536






❤
ウルトラプラネット | heremia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47204736






winter | AJIGO＠３日目東レ50b 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47193599


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2014)

❤❤❤
～1123落書き·雪ミク2015～ | 薯子Imoko 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47222526






❤❤
桜前線異常ナシ | nanobe 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47211570






. . .
レンちゃん | yotsuba~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47216985






11.22 | 夜邪 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47227213






Miku-chan you OK?
Wanna say something ?
MIKU | にゃろ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47218037






MEIKO誕2014 | daigoman 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47216381






結月姉弟 | we53 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47210553






ゆかりさん | haiiro 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47215697






FALL | Mimi N 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47218596






しょうらいのゆめは | はきり 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47207189






ラクガキ | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47228265






Song in description. Miku-chan's Sweet Append ❤❤
【初音ミク】僕の想いと月の砂【オリジナル】 | (  Ｋenji　) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47212492






a | じゅーす 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47217806






Aww
しあわせにしてよね！ | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47212311






巡る音 | しきの 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47212144






スペクタクルチューン！ | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47219169


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 25, 2014)

good night.
Sweet dreams^^


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello everyone in Singapore!

Good Smile Company announces that Nendoroid Hatsune Miku Halloween Ver. will be sold at the upcoming AFA 2014 (Anime Festival Asia 2014 Singapore) between December 5-7, 2014!

Check out more information here:
http://event.goodsmile.info/event/anime-festival-asia-2014-singapore/?lo=en-us


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2014)

New UtataP 

already a servant

まさに・・・まさに・・・女神サマ！！ / Masani... Masani... Megami-sama! ! - Hatsune Miku





Illustration : wogura
Movie : MasatakaP
Lyricist : Torii Hitsuji
Music : UtataP

http://vocadb.net/S/73931


this song is part of the compilation album "Download"
http://vocadb.net/Al/9730


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2014)

"Betrayer Module" Another of Utata-P's more recent songs reuploaded for your enjoyment

Betrayer Module - IA ROCKS


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2014)

"A Teacher, Detained" (Inokori Sensei) one of Honeyworks best songs, back by popular request!


A Teacher, Detained - Flower


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2014)

IA-chan ❤
IAちゃん | an 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47232088






❤❤❤❤
❉SNOW MIKU❉ | 罪音メメ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47230948






宇宙の歌姫 | るん 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47239268






街頭藝人 | 哞妞 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47238081






Remix in description. IA-chan
独りんぼエンヴィー | [email protected] 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47226607






❤❤❤❤
ネギ！ | もっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47237844






１１２３！ | のくはし 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47230394


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 26, 2014)

"Anti-Beat" One of my favorite Deco*27 songs, the way the ending builds up is just perfect!


Anti-Beat - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Check it out! The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku has broken its limits yet again! 10 Stars for Extra Extreme mode in Arcade Future Tone?! Wonder how bad the charts for Intense Voice would be...

http://info.miku.sega.jp/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/adbfef0afd95f775cecbfcaf6c53d13a.jpg



O.O


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2014)

"8/31" Another track from ContiNew that Deco*27 made to help celebrate Miku's birthday


8/31 - Hatsune Miku







❤❤❤❤❤
Thank you ❤❤❤❤


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2014)

Here it is! That F 2nd PV you all have been waiting for!

Remember, Rolling Girl DLC, along with Christmas modules and new HUD Skins, just rolled out to JPN PS Store first, then Western in few months.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2014)

"Oriental Mind" A re-upload of one of my favorite Ocelot/Ginsuke songs!

Oriental Mind - Hatsune Miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2014)

"A Story of Magic and You" Can't forget I have so many moving stories to help producers share.


A Story of Magic and You - Hatsune Miku







Thanks for the re-upload ❤


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2014)

And I'll put this ❤ here too
❤❤

8/31 - Hatsune Miku





❤❤❤❤


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 27, 2014)

HHHNNNGGGG ><
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤
#1
桜ミク | KD 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47249666






¨IA¨ | まるもる 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47249930






Love it!
無題 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47256465






リンちゃん | 葉春 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47257777






2014/11/25 | 日向 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47252417






Aww so sweet :')
❤
V4X | 59 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47259631






１１２５の日！～2014ver～ | かなみ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47250134






１１２５！！ | くち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47249918






Song in description. Miku-chan
ラストシーン | tanaka 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47250310






♥♡♥ | 結月ぷち 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47249816






Poor Len :'(
「意地っ張り！」 | 道子 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47251096






初音ミク | yusuke. 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47253740






Welcome! 
初音 x 夏語遙 | 神奈弥莎 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47254192






O.O
末永くお幸せに。 | へぃや 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47253697






Nov | クローズ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47252450


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2014)

Two additional MTV broadcast dates for "MAGICAL MIRAI 2014 in OSAKA"!
MTV CHINA
Mon, 08 Dec, 6.30pm
Tue, 09 Dec, 9.30am

And to our fans in Vietnam, please note that the schedule for December has changed. See below.
MTV VIETNAM
Sun, 07 Dec, 7.30pm
Tue, 09 Dec, 5pm
Thu, 11 Dec, 9pm
Mon, 15 Dec, 10pm
Thu, 18 Dec, 8pm

Click here for the complete schedule (Japanese):
http://magicalmirai.com/2014/news_now.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2014)

Song in description. Miku-chan
HoneyWorks. Posted
今好きになる。 | ヤマコ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47265585






1125 | paco 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47264602






❤❤❤❤❤
深海少女 | Alitia 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47267817






ミク | Yato 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47274024






Beautiful❤
ロドロドランランラ | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47273103






いい双子の日！ | まか 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47261377






純粋に初音ミクを描いた… | 黒とかげ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47260446






ずっと一緒だから！ | 眼帯ウサギ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47262381


----------



## GuestK00100 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen we have reached the point of:
"How do I even Project Diva. This is so Project Diva that I can't even."


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen we have reached the point of:
> "How do I even Project Diva. This is so Project Diva that I can't even."

Click to collapse



Tekejinn says hi







._.


----------



## GuestK00100 (Nov 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Tekejinn says hi
> ._.

Click to collapse



Really though, Tekejinn and EZTWOON are the ones that are successful on Project Diva Arcade.
Arcade is really difficult. I went to a location nearby (don't remember state) and Extreme on Cat Food was hard.
Imagine Intense Singing on Extra Extreme.
.-.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> Really though, Tekejinn and EZTWOON are the ones that are successful on Project Diva Arcade.
> Arcade is really difficult. I went to a location nearby (don't remember state) and Extreme on Cat Food was hard.
> Imagine Intense Singing on Extra Extreme.
> .-.

Click to collapse




am happy with F series ._.


----------



## GuestK00100 (Nov 28, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> am happy with F series ._.

Click to collapse



am happy too.
(but then there's like 20 excellents and 15 perfects due to 1safe. *sobs*)


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 28, 2014)

eduardog131 said:


> am happy too.
> (but then there's like 20 excellents and 15 perfects due to 1safe. *sobs*)

Click to collapse



I feel ya xD


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 29, 2014)

first work for a new Vocalectro producer named Kew


Receptor - Hatsune Miku Append Dark






song info : http://vocadb.net/S/73963
Producer info : http://vocadb.net/Ar/28384


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 29, 2014)

Song in description.
まさに・・・まさに・・・女神サマ！！ | wogura
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47277914






ぼうけんのしょがきえました！ | ハザノ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47280298






風に赤い花々乱れ | Vima 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47278229






blue | ぺっちー 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47288830






雪ミク | カマリ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47278149






‹‹\(´ω` )/›› | ヒズリン 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47287191






初音ミク | 十三太郎(013) 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47278102






The pillow !
「今夜は誰と寝る〜？」 | MayoRiyo 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47271600






初音ミク | [email protected]描けない 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47280963






1125 | たも 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47278328


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 29, 2014)

Rohto has released a "Right Eye Version" of Digi-Eye, which also allows you to enjoy a Snow Miku version of Mitchie M's "Burenai ai de" using the Live AR app.

http://www.mikufan.com/?p=10006


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2014)

さぁ~~~饮み込んで~~ | yotsuba~ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47296545






零れ花 | 久賀フーナ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47301406






11.25 | Sum 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47302790






無題 | LUNCH 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47290352






にいそ | 奈ノ花 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47302246






めーちゃん | セトラ 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47292583






Bad ∞ End ∞ Night | 通草 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47290970






ミクミク | [email protected]仕事募集中 
http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47293069


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2014)

"Cascade of Words" A touching Nagi song ft. another guest translation by FreedomT1

Cascade of Words - Hatsune Miku Append Dark






http://vocadb.net/S/44477


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 30, 2014)

nATALIE - Hatsune Miku Append Dark






http://vocadb.net/S/11353


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Chinese Project DIVA F 2nd official site has just been launched!

Great news for Chinese fans: A demo for the Chinese version is now available for download in HK PlayStation Store!

http://miku.sega.jp/f2/ps3/cht/


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Kahotan Reviews Nendoroid Hatsune Miku: Senbonzakura Version, Preorder Begins Tomorrow!

http://www.mikufan.com/kahotan-closer-look-on-nendoroid-hatsune-miku-senbonzakura-ver/

Photos via Kahotan’s blog(EN)


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Confession Rival Declaration - Gumi





http://vocadb.net/S/48083

-----

Right Now, I'll Fall in Love - Hatsune Miku





http://vocadb.net/S/73808


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 1, 2014)

CYBER MONDAY SPECIAL!!!

On Cyber Monday 12/1 from 12AM – 11:59 PM (PST): All Hatsune Miku tees will be on sale for 25% off. Fans are welcome to use the code on Tuesday 12/2 but the discount will drop to 15%. The code is MIKUMONDAY. This code is only good for the tee shirts, but there will be additional discounts on Hatsune Miku items throughout the site though!

Check We Love Fine's website here: 
http://www.welovefine.com/357-hatsune-miku


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Starting today, the Senbonzakura Ver. Hatsune Miku Nendoroid is now opened for preorder up to January 7, 2015 at 21:00 JST. Release date has been set to be sometime in May 2015.

Product page: http://www.goodsmile.info/en/products/4750
Good Smile Online Shop: http://goodsmile.ecq.sc/gscnenjp00480.html


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 2, 2014)

Meet Many, Many Mikus in “LET’S GO SEE MIKU”, an MMD Video by TAC

http://www.mikufan.com/meet-many-many-mikus-in-lets-go-see-miku-an-mmd-video-by-tac/


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2014)

Hiya


Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

Who's hyped for the Project Mirai 2 international release next year? 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 9, 2014)

So.. I came here to tell you guys that I'll be away till before the new year (hopefully..) And that's cause finals are here. 

But am active on Vocadb's irc ( www.vocadb.net/Home/Chat ) , and on Facebook too. 


And sorry for not letting you guys know earlier


----------



## miku1024 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## miku1024 (Dec 9, 2014)

*motorbike*

:good::good:


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 19, 2014)

Semester's over for me now, so keeping the thread alive while FireWall123 is away....
Been listening to a lot of EasyPop recently.
New song uploaded last week, and it's awesome if you guys didn't hear already.


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 19, 2014)

Beautiful and emotional picture of Miku by sen ya.




Source: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47623115


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 21, 2014)

JevanniP, a great Vocaloid producer of Kagamine Rin songs has recently released a new album. It's beautiful as always so show your support by purchasing on iTunes if your interested!

ALBUM TITLE: Rin's vision
LINK: https://itunes.apple.com/en/album/rins-vision/id948663227


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

Vocaloid on the top charts of Pixiv again.
Not even surprised




ARTIST: Akiyoshi 
LINK: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47658497


----------



## klone343 (Dec 23, 2014)

Whoa, nice thread. I've been a long-time xda lurker but never saw it before.

Just thought I'd drop a post to let you guys know that Hatsune Miku will be performing live in Las Vegas at the Lantis Festival ANISONG World Tour on January 16 and 17 (a week after CES), along with anime music artists JAM Project, YOUSEI TEIKOKU, Yoko Ishida, ChouCho, Faylan, Sasaki Sayaka, and bamboo (from milktub).

Hope to see you there!


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 23, 2014)

klone343 said:


> Whoa, nice thread. I've been a long-time xda lurker but never saw it before.
> 
> Just thought I'd drop a post to let you guys know that Hatsune Miku will be performing live in Las Vegas at the Lantis Festival ANISONG World Tour on January 16 and 17 (a week after CES), along with anime music artists JAM Project, YOUSEI TEIKOKU, Yoko Ishida, ChouCho, Faylan, Sasaki Sayaka, and bamboo (from milktub).
> 
> Hope to see you there!

Click to collapse



Hello fellow Vocaloid fan, it's nice to meet you!
Thanks for the news update.


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 24, 2014)

Christmas Eve here now, so have a Miku Christmas (Eve)!
Art is drawn by sen ya again.




LINK HERE: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47716615


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 25, 2014)

Just came here to say thanks @lovehoshi..

Thanks @lovehoshi

I'll be back next week ^^

c ya


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 26, 2014)

No problem @FireWall123, I like being here 
I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas. I sure did!




IMAGE SOURCE: http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47763034
IMAGE ARTIST: jimmy


----------



## lovehoshi (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't even post that often here compared to others, (FireWall) but I may also not be posting for the next week. I'm out of town. Hopefully @FireWall123 will be back soon to work his awesome power on this amazing thread


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years guys! Thanks so much for posting what you post every day! 

Sent from my M8 M8


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year everybody !!






http://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=47910453


----------



## SonicX2014 (Jan 2, 2015)

Happy New Year 2015


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jan 4, 2015)

i'm sorry but i have to post this XD


http://www.animetake.com/hatsune-miku-expo-new-york-2014/


----------



## miku1024 (Jan 5, 2015)

Miku cherry


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 5, 2015)

Late Happy New Year

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jan 7, 2015)

Happy new year :3


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jan 7, 2015)

Some great wallpapers ?


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello! 
Wasssupp

Sent from my M8 M8


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jan 20, 2015)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Hello!
> Wasssupp
> 
> Sent from my M8 M8

Click to collapse



Great, thanks... How about you


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jan 20, 2015)

Dims_Camper said:


> Great, thanks... How about you

Click to collapse



Good! 
I'm doing pretty good.
No Title- from Giga-P has been my jam for some time now. 

Sent from my M8 M8


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jan 21, 2015)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Good!
> I'm doing pretty good.
> No Title- from Giga-P has been my jam for some time now.
> 
> Sent from my M8 M8

Click to collapse



Livetune still ma fav ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 21, 2015)

hanisod said:


> Happy new year :3

Click to collapse



-_-
Mind reading the OP? No ponies!


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Jan 26, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> -_-
> Mind reading the OP? No ponies!

Click to collapse



I see you're a Roy fan. 

Roy is Sugoi. 

Sent from my M8 M8


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 30, 2015)

Indeed.
"Boku wa makenai"

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaynefox (Mar 4, 2015)

um...who has a experience here using in using teto's voice bank???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 8, 2015)

vaynefox said:


> um...who has a experience here using in using teto's voice bank???

Click to collapse



I have a little bit...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaynefox (Mar 14, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> I have a little bit...
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> 
> do you know how to make teto voice bank work on non japanese windows???

Click to collapse


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah, I believe there was a YouTube video that showed how. That's how I did it.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 16, 2015)

i'm in love with my new album :victory:

you guys must try it too!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 16, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Yeah, I believe there was a YouTube video that showed how. That's how I did it.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



are you a vocaloid producer?


----------



## miku1024 (Mar 18, 2015)

Dims_Camper said:


> i'm in love with my new album :victory:
> 
> you guys must try it too!

Click to collapse



That's playlist from miku expo in indonesia on 2014:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 feat hatsune miku


----------



## Gakupo (Mar 18, 2015)

Damm, I wish Sweden had a miku expo ?


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 18, 2015)

miku1024 said:


> That's playlist from miku expo in indonesia on 2014:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 feat hatsune miku

Click to collapse



Awesome playlist tho...

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 AM ----------




Gakupo said:


> Damm, I wish Sweden had a miku expo ?

Click to collapse



You should vote to your country when miku expo then ?


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 21, 2015)

My current homescreen ?


----------



## miku1024 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dims_Camper said:


> My current homescreen ?

Click to collapse



Nice bro:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 feat hatsune miku


----------



## starlightknight (Mar 22, 2015)

I've just recently started to get into the Hatsune Miku stuff now that Sega has taken an interest in localizing it and bringing it outside of Japan. I had heard about it for quite awhile now though. I'm pretty much a noob, but it's been interesting  I've picked up the two Project Diva titles on Vita.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 22, 2015)

Dims_Camper said:


> are you a vocaloid producer?

Click to collapse



lelno, just downloaded Teto (and Momo) with the intention of making some covers. Never got around to them though. I have an incomplete Momo cover of Delusion Tax that I will post here someday. Maybe when pigs fly.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaynefox (Mar 23, 2015)

*just a suggestion*

Umm...we all like utau and vocaloid and some of us are android devs here the why don't we build a voice synthesizer app for android???a voice synthesizer that can atleast use utau voice banks....


----------



## m13253 (Mar 24, 2015)

vaynefox said:


> Umm...we all like utau and vocaloid and some of us are android devs here the why don't we build a voice synthesizer app for android???a voice synthesizer that can atleast use utau voice banks....

Click to collapse



It will be better if anyone can port Cadencii (a free editor & synth supporting UTAU & Vocaloid backends) to Android. It's written in C#, but someone succeeded in porting to Java.

But I am not interested in UTAU. Its design made it difficult to synthesize any language other than Japanese. ☺


Sent from my GT-I9152 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Mar 25, 2015)

Found a pretty nice IA wallpaper

Sent from my M8 M8


----------



## Dims_Camper (Mar 30, 2015)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Found a pretty nice IA wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my M8 M8

Click to collapse



Dat face ?


----------



## Gakupo (Apr 5, 2015)

ThatKawaiiGuy said:


> Found a pretty nice IA wallpaper
> 
> Sent from my M8 M8

Click to collapse



Awsome pic! Thank you ?


----------



## Mikuloli123 (May 17, 2015)

Does somebody Cosplay :3 ?


----------



## miku1024 (Jun 15, 2015)

hardcore song vocaloid album by utsu-p
http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Warufuzake_(悪巫山戯)


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jul 2, 2015)

next miku expo will be held in shanghai china, and the latest nendoroid of Hatsune Miku will be released too (special edition for miku expo shanghai) XD

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------




miku1024 said:


> hardcore song vocaloid album by utsu-p
> http://vocaloid.wikia.com/wiki/Warufuzake_(悪巫山戯)

Click to collapse



dat parental advisory logo convinced me that is hardcore album


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 2, 2015)

Dims_Camper said:


> next miku expo will be held in shanghai china, and the latest nendoroid of Hatsune Miku will be released too (special edition for miku expo shanghai) XD

Click to collapse



um

http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-expo-in-shanghai-day-one-summary/#sthash.v2zGVQhD.dpbs


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jul 2, 2015)

FireWall123 said:


> um
> 
> http://www.mikufan.com/hatsune-miku-expo-in-shanghai-day-one-summary/#sthash.v2zGVQhD.dpbs

Click to collapse



nah, latepost :silly: i just remembered that thing and put "will"


----------



## Dims_Camper (Aug 18, 2015)

Some wub wub wub wub album ?


----------



## citizeninsane89 (Aug 19, 2015)

My favorite Miku song! Mitchie M is the BEST!

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------





This one is awesome too!


----------



## Dims_Camper (Sep 15, 2015)

this album released when miku's birthday  (Desktop Cinderella)
music recomendation for those who like kz(livetune) preset. Hand in Hand


----------



## lovehoshi (Oct 22, 2015)

Random thought: Miku V4X demos are sounding good.


----------



## lovehoshi (Feb 7, 2016)

I know this place isn't as active as it used to be, but just to let y'all know, I will be at the May 14 Texas Miku Concert.


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2016)

lovehoshi said:


> I know this place isn't as active as it used to be, but just to let y'all know, I will be at the May 14 Texas Miku Concert.

Click to collapse



You are correct.


----------



## ThatKawaiiGuy (Feb 10, 2016)

Wassup guys? I miss this thread. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaynefox (Feb 15, 2016)

*Matured Kasane Teto*

Not your typical 15 yrs old chimera but rather the 31 yrs old one


----------



## MameTozhio (Apr 1, 2016)

Bringing this thread back, maybe?


----------



## Dims_Camper (Aug 31, 2016)

happy birthday to Hatsune Miku XD


----------



## lovehoshi (Mar 30, 2017)

This thread was fun...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2017)

lovehoshi said:


> This thread was fun...

Click to collapse



Indeed

Sent from my BLU NEO XL using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whalordius (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi?


----------



## Dims_Camper (Sep 5, 2018)

I surprised XDA has a separate thread for Vocaloid at the first time i made an xda account..


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jan 27, 2020)

Anyone went to Miku Expo Europe tour 2020? saw the concert via youtube only (since I'm on SEA) and i think it's lit ? The playlist includes tribute to Wowaka, some iconic song, and new song that also good!

Check out my YouTube playlist regarding Miku Expo Europe tour 2020 here (the videos is not mine, i just make it into one single playlist) 

Oh, I also hope other Miku Expo didn't get postponed until no further notice like Indonesia because of recording issue


----------

